# The Official EMTLIFE Introduction Thread



## MMiz (Nov 4, 2008)

First, welcome to EMTLife!

Reply to this thread with a brief introduction so that we can learn a little about you.  We hope you stick around for a while and contribute to our community.

Thanks!


----------



## tatersalad (Nov 4, 2008)

I'm tatersalad, trying hard not to be a one-hit-wonder.

Level of EMS? Student almost (EMT-B class starting January 6)
Age you were when you first started EMS - I'll be 43
How long in EMS ~0
What type of service - starting with the Vollie rescue squad, EVO training starting 11/8
Future education plans - EMT-I in the fall, medic school after wife gets out of school
I am a software engineer at present.


----------



## EMTCop86 (Nov 5, 2008)

My name is Lori and I am 22 years old. I live in San Bernardino County, California where I have a house, a husband, and a dog. I was an explorer and volunteer fire fighter for Riverside County for about 3 years. I was a Certified First Responder but my cert expired. I have an AA in Administration of Justice and will be going back to school on January 16th, 2009 as an EMT-B student. After I get all my certs I plan on applying for AMR. My life long dream has been to become a police officer but unfortunately that is not possible right now. My back up career has always been EMS and I decided to start that career now instead of waiting. Hopefully one day I will become a police officer but if not I know I will be just as happy in the EMS field.


----------



## MedicAngel (Nov 5, 2008)

Howdy all, I'm Cari. Live in Virginia, run in Fauquier County as a volunteer EMT-B and have been for a little less than 4 years now. I am currently in an enhanced class, hoping to eventually make it to paramedic. I also work at our local hospital as a clinical tech and have been a CNA for 20+ years, so have been in the medical field for a while. 

In my free time..I ride and show a Percheron draft horse, I also have two Quarter Horses, read, hike, am a grandmother of a beautiful 1 year old little girl, and have one husband and a younger son, 14, who still lives at home. My son in law is a ff/emt that is paid and volunteers.


----------



## berkeman (Nov 6, 2008)

Thanks for the great website.  My name is Mike, and I've been certified in basic first aid and CPR forever (I'm 50 now), but upgraded to EMT-B in early 2008 because I do a lot of volunteering for my city's CERT team and for my company's ERT.  I also run into wilderness first aid situations and sports injury situations (I coach some of my son's teams), and have wanted to upgrade for a long time.  

But with my busy work schedule (I'm a Silicon Valley EE) and volunteer schedule, I never had time to go through a traditional EMT program.  I was mentioning this to a BC friend of mine at the Fire Station recently, and he pointed me to a 2-week EMT Boot Camp in the area, which I was able to fit into my schedule.  Now I'm able to work volunteer and paid part-time shifts as an EMT, which is great experience and helps to keep me current and practiced.  Great stuff.  I carry a full personal jump bag and O2 kit in my Suburban now, which is an upgrade from the big first aid kit that I used to carry.  The jump bag has already gotten a few uses....


----------



## FireResuce48 (Nov 7, 2008)

I'm Jason. I'm 23 years old.
Been an EMT for almost 3 years now. Currently taking classed for my als certs.

I've lived in va beach the last year and have been working private ambulance.
However I will be moving back to Prince Georges County Maryland and taking an emt job up there making almost twice as much. Thankfully.
Before I moved down here to va beach, I lived in the firehouse in pg county. 

In my spare time I fish. Watch movies with the wife. 
Riding fire engines and ambulances is my thing. I just like the flashy lights


----------



## Stillen GLE (Nov 7, 2008)

Hello Iam 18 and looking to become an emt in the near future.


----------



## blynn (Nov 9, 2008)

Hello! Im a part time bartender, certified Firefighter, and recent graduate of Paramedic school (patienly waiting for my approval to take my state exam:wacko  I have my first interview with a Fire Department tomorrow, so Im hoping that all goes well!

Saw some good info on this site, so I decided to join..


----------



## Medic9 (Nov 9, 2008)

Hello all...
I have been a member for a little while and enjoy the professionalism of this board. 
I started in EMS about 5 yrs ago with a volunteer fire department. I was a BLS provider for almost 3 yrs before moving on to ALS. I currently work for an independent ambualnce squad that does both E-calls and interfacility transports. 
My age... never ask a lady her age. Lets just say I am a mom and have been around the block of life a few times. 
I am happy with my level of certification and don't see myself going to school for my paramedic. I would like to go back and get my RN someday just to say I completed one of my life goals.


----------



## banana88 (Nov 10, 2008)

*hey*

im kita
emt-b 2 years
just got evoc
go to lynchburg college studying health promotion
run with lynchburg college ems on campus
trying to find a emt-b job in lynchburg virginia where i live
relly hard.
anyone have any ideas


----------



## nick (Nov 10, 2008)

Hello all my name is Nick as if it wasn't apparent by my ever so clever sn. I'm 23 yo. 

EMT-B for 2 years up until i got my NREMT-I in May 2008 then certified as a CRT-I in MD in June 2008

Currently in the Paramedic program at UMBC. Will be graduating and getting my BS and testing for NREMT-P in May 2009.

Not sure of exact plans once I graduate. Right now though I am extremely busy with my clinicals for my medic class (450 hrs this semester alone!!!)


----------



## BenndaleEMT (Nov 18, 2008)

*My Intro*

Hello to all. My name is David, and y'all can call me Dave. It's such a name-thang...

I have just finished the EMT-B class and I am anxiously waiting for my test date. I've been on the VFD for three years. I wanted to become a First Responder... and all of a sudden they offered me the EMT-B for FREE! I jumped at the chance. I was the only non-First Responder VFD Member in the county that was offered the course, which made the goal of completing the course even more of a personal challenge. I was NOT going to let those FR show me up! And guess what...I got the highest average in the entire class...that'll teachum!! Anyway, I found this Forum, sat down with a cold beverage and  did some reading. I have to say this is a very professional Forum. Great questions being asked, and briliant (well almost) answers given in a way as not to talk down to anyone. I hope to learn as much here if not more than in class. 
-Dave


----------



## suziquzi99 (Nov 18, 2008)

Hey everyone. I am Susan. I decided to get into this field after much research. My husband is a new ff and brings home fabulous stories which helped. I learn soooo much from this sight. I actually found a very cool program in my surrounding county due to a member on this sight. They will pay for school! I start in Jan and am extremely excited. Can't wait till I acutually can talk med talk. lol. About me, 34 ex photographer/stahm. 2 kids 3and 9. Do you need to borrow any? lol


----------



## imurphy (Nov 18, 2008)

Welcome aboard Susan. You don;t have to be an X photographer! I still do both!


----------



## SpudCrushr (Nov 27, 2008)

Mi llamo Jim Allen. I'm 17 y/o, got my EMT-B cert when I was 16 at HACC (in Harrisburg, PA). I would like to start running with Harrisburg Hospital once I turn 18 in a few months. At the moment I volunteer with a search and rescue team as a medic and trainer.


----------



## Ricky. (Nov 28, 2008)

Hey everyone I'm Ricky, I'm 19 and in college majoring in biology. I work as a nurses aid in a pediatric nursing home, and I am considering a career in either EMS or working with teens with behavior problems. I am currently doing the first responder course for my college, and plan on taking the EMT-B course next semester. Ever since I can remember I have had a huge interest in EMS. 

That's a little about me, I'm not really good about talking about myself.


----------



## SpudCrushr (Nov 28, 2008)

Ricky. said:


> Hey everyone I'm Ricky, I'm 19 and in college majoring in biology. I work as a nurses aid in a pediatric nursing home, and I am considering a career in either EMS or working with teens with behavior problems. I am currently doing the first responder course for my college, and plan on taking the EMT-B course next semester. Ever since I can remember I have had a huge interest in EMS.
> 
> That's a little about me, I'm not really good about talking about myself.



Welcome. How is the FR course going? Even if you're not interested in a career in EMS, taking the EMT course would be beneficial in many ways.


----------



## Ricky. (Nov 29, 2008)

SpudCrushr said:


> Welcome. How is the FR course going? Even if you're not interested in a career in EMS, taking the EMT course would be beneficial in many ways.



The FR course is going good, its being taught by one of the State Police instructors so its set up kinda like the police academy, just not as intense. Its good tho I am enjoying it a lot.

I cant wait for the EMT course tho.


----------



## MedicMeJJB (Nov 30, 2008)

*That's me.. Josee B.*

Josee - 22 y.o. - CNA 6 years, CHHA 3 years, EMT-B 2 years, AHA BLS Instructor, Currently a Medic Student at St. Vincent Hospital. I am a full-time EMT Supervisor at an onsite medical facility for Amazon.com, I am a PRN PCA at a Clarian Hospital on Med/Surg. Love, love, love EMS... this is my life.


----------



## TechWho (Nov 30, 2008)

Hi!

My name is Jim. I'm 21, and I'm an EMT-B student in Connecticut. Looking to move to Boston in the coming months after certing and getting reciprocity, but just joined the volunteer Fire/EMS company in my hometown until I do. Loved every moment of the class and the ride-alongs so far, and I plan on becoming a career paramedic.


----------



## Skyelark (Dec 4, 2008)

Howdy.

I'm Tori, 20 years old, and born in raised in Houston, Texas.  Too bad now I live in the middle of nowhere in Missouri.  Whoo!

I am the daughter of a man who for 22 years was a paramedic in the Houston area, and he did it all from a wheelchair.

I have decided to follow in my father's figurative footsteps, and am looking into enrolling in EMT-B classes as soon as I can find a place around here that offers them.  It's annoying, but what can you do?

So, yeah.  Hi there.


----------



## MMiz (Dec 7, 2008)

Britter9118 said:


> I'm Brittany, 23. I've been an Emt-B, for the state of Pa for 3 years.


Welcome to EMTLife!


----------



## buscommando (Dec 11, 2008)

So I gotta have ten posts before I can chat and whatever else... this seems like a good enough place to start.

I started looking into the EMS field after a couple firefighter friends told me it might be something I could do well. I said 'what the hell' and just finished first responder training (today, in fact) and EMT-B training starts on January 5th. I'm looking forward to it.

I don't have any real desire to get into firefighting, I'll let the combat people do what combat people do. I'd love to have transferable skills and travel, I'm seriously considering applying for peace corps after I get some experience, provided I decide against the paramedic track.

I'm a college graduate, but there's not a whole lot I can do with an English degree that I would enjoy doing. I'm a full time wage slave currently in a popular convenience store chain in the south, but thankfully they have a tuition reimbursement program - work will be paying for my first responder and EMT training.


----------



## joncrocker (Dec 14, 2008)

hello  my name is jonathan. im just finished emt school and passed my state practical(tennessee) and will be takin my national registry on tuesday. since tennessee has a wierd standard if i pass i will be what they call an EMT-IV which is basically an Emt b that can administer some meds and start ivs


----------



## John707 (Dec 14, 2008)

hey everyone my name is John I'm 23 and just starting out in my EMS life. I have just passed my provincial exam for Alberta and now looking for work as an EMR which is equivalent to EMT-B and that's basically it.


----------



## Katherine (Dec 14, 2008)

Hi! Great forum. I'm Katie, 19, born in CT. 
I passed my EMT-B last spring and am thinking about taking EMT-I next year. I'm going through the common argument in my head: whether to stay an EMT-B and get valuable experience, or go on and get advanced training sooner. 

While taking college classes majoring in nursing I am working as an EMT-B for a local service.


----------



## exodus (Dec 14, 2008)

Hello,
I'm TJ in San Diego and am just 18, a youngin!  I'm starting my EMT-B training in January.


----------



## SES4 (Dec 15, 2008)

*Hello!*

Hello!  I just wanted to introduce myself to the forum.  My name is Sarah and I will be starting EMT-B school on January 27, 2008.   My goal is to go onto EMT-P and obtain my NREMT-P certification. 

I am *INCREDIBLY* excited to begin my EMS career.  I have always wanted to do something that makes a difference in peoples lives and that provides variety, and I am a little (okay more than a little LOL) bit of an adrenaline junkie, so EMS seems to be a wonderful fit for me.  

If anybody has any advice for me I am ALL ears (well eyes since we are on the internet LOL).  

I look forward to chatting with you all in the coming months! )


----------



## Ezralite (Dec 16, 2008)

Morning, everyone. My name's Morgan, and I'm 19. I just passed my EMT-B course, and I'll be taking the NREMT exam shortly. I'm hoping to work part-time as an EMT (and possibly Medic later on) while I work my way through college towards an M.D.

Looking forward to getting to know all of you.


----------



## Laur68EMT (Dec 18, 2008)

Guess it's my turn. 

I'm from upstate NY - Adirondack region.  I'm an EMT-B at this point but will continue on with my education.  I'm 40. My husband, Mike and I have 2 kids - 19 and 12.  

I'm looking forward to all the information here.  Looks like a wonderful site.


----------



## be_THE_B (Dec 18, 2008)

*My turn*

I'm Carolanne,

I'm from upstate NY as well. I am currently in an EMT-B class and plan to continue. I'm 19 years old and am looking forward to reading all of the info on here!


----------



## Laur68EMT (Dec 18, 2008)

Hey!  It's you! (My daughter)


----------



## emtwacker710 (Dec 18, 2008)

*Hi*

Hi there, Ive been on this site for over a year, I love it so far, I forgot to do this thread when I first joined. I am an active Interior Firefighter and EMT-Basic with my fire company and a driver and EMT-Basic with my emergency squad. I am a paid EMT with a Six Flags park and soon to be on the daytime paid staff at my squad. I plan on doing this stuf for a while. If you wanna talk message me!

James


----------



## be_THE_B (Dec 18, 2008)

Yes 
I'm laur68EMT's daughter 

and his (James) friend..Hahha  so well connected


----------



## SES4 (Dec 19, 2008)

*Nice to meet everyone!*

Nice to meet everyone!


----------



## hazyvision (Dec 23, 2008)

*Hi!*

Hey I'm from Los Angeles, my name is Freddie and I just passed the emt-b class.I'm 23 and excited to start my career in health care.Nice to meet everyone here


----------



## frogtat2 (Dec 24, 2008)

*Howdy!*

Hi everyone.  My name is Christie and I'm from a small town in northern Wyoming.  I run on a hospital based ambulance service where I am an EMT-I and a crew chief.  Hope everyone has a Merry Christmas!  Be safe!


----------



## AusMed (Dec 27, 2008)

G'day to all from the Land Down Under. I'm currently working as a Trainee Paramedic (first year on road) with the Ambulance Service of New South Wales (in Australia). We are a State government run service, providing both emergency and non-emergency transport.
I am really enjoying it out on road and have learnt lots in the very short time I have been working.
Looking forward to reading through the forum and learning even more.

Cheers,
AusMed.

P.S. Link to my service website ASNSW


----------



## Lin57EMT (Dec 30, 2008)

*New member intro*

Hello - My name is Linda and I'm in Upstate NY, Adirondack Mts.  I am a member of our local squad, all volunteer, no bill.  I'm a Level 3, which in New York is the Critical Care level.

Looks like a nice site, and I hope to enjoy my visits.


----------



## Lin57EMT (Dec 30, 2008)

*Family Affair*

Guess there's an epidemic of joining this site. _ Laur68EMT _is my sister, which makes _b THE B_ my neice.  

Also, I think I proctored _emtWacker710_ for his practicals.  Good to see he passed (tip of the hat and nod to James).

May have to think up an alter-ego screenname now, so I can go incognito when necessary.


----------



## be_THE_B (Jan 1, 2009)

Hahaha
Welcome Auntie 

Get the whole family on here why don't we!


----------



## mcrs41 (Jan 3, 2009)

*Hello, I hope we can all help each other*

Hi, I have been an EMT-B for about 4 years and will probably be taking enhanced classes soon.  I am responsible for the supplies for our squad so may have a lot of questions along those lines.  Our volunteer squad was established in 1963 and are now assisted by a county run EMS organization for medic level coverage.  The give and take between these two agencies will also be an area that I will be looking for suggestions and advice.


----------



## emtgirl515 (Jan 3, 2009)

Hey everybody!
I'm Jess, I get on here alot and read the recent posts & search things but haven't said much  Been an EMT-Basic since May, can't get hired easily due to being 19, lol. 
I'm starting A & P for my Paramedic program January 26; actual Paramedic class starts in July it's around 18 mos. long so I'll definitely be 21 by then. Um, I have an ER tech interview Tuesday so hopefully I'll write back with good news. I think this website is a great resource!


----------



## keco (Jan 5, 2009)

Hi all,

I'm a new member inasmuch as I just registered but I've been lurking for awhile now.  I've gotten some very valuable information from reading the boards & am very happy that I found it.  I've been an EMT-B in the state of KS for 15 months and was a FR for nearly a year before that.  I work in a very rural area that doesn't have a very high call volume so I'm trying to absorb as much as I can from outlets such as this.  Not the same as field experience, to be sure, but what can ya do?


----------



## RESQ_5_1 (Jan 7, 2009)

I'm Brian.

Been on here a while. Started in EMS in my native California as an EMT-B with AMR in the San Gabriel valley in Mar of 2000. Moved to Canada in Aug of the same year. 

I'll be 42 in March and work as an EMT-A in Fairview, Alberta, Canada.

I have been looking into some plans to become a Paramedic and preventing myself from becoming homeless and broke during school.


----------



## mikeylikesit (Jan 12, 2009)

I'm back baby. Long nights and months of class but I'm back and tired as ever. see you guys in the forums.


----------



## tyler500e (Jan 13, 2009)

hey guys (and gals),

My name is Tyler, I am 23 years old and an EMT student.  I currently work for Garmin International in Kansas, and hope to become a Paramedic in the next few years.  I will be applying to paramedic school this upcoming summer/fall for the 2010 school year.


----------



## Wee-EMT (Jan 13, 2009)

Hello folks

My name is Angela and i'm a EMT-A student who works as a lifeguard with The City of Calgary. (I know, we all hate lifeguards!) I plan on working as a EMT for a year or so, and then go back an get my Paramedic. I got engaged about two months ago and plan on having the wedding a couple months before I go back.


----------



## Sieldan (Jan 13, 2009)

*Guess Ill post up, too.*

Hi, the name here is Daniel.  I also answer to KE5GDK.    Have always been interested in helping folks, so when I lost my job back in October, I decided to go back to school and become an EMT.  Ill admit, I am also somewhat of an adrenalin junkie.  Also, I am an active member of the local amateur radio club, the Emergency Coordinator for my county, and the manager and a controller for the regional Skywarn radio net.  So becoming and EMT seems to fit me.  Lets hope that's so.


----------



## MJ1959 (Jan 13, 2009)

*Saying Hi everyone*

My name is MJ,

I am also new to the EMS world as well.  I just took my state boards in NYC and awaiting my test results.  This is a great site, I have to agree. Everyone seems very user friendly and very informative.  I hope to learn a lot as well from reading and asking questions to all of you.

Thanks guys

Stay safe , be well to all.

MJ


----------



## Hannah.911 (Jan 17, 2009)

*Introductions*

I'm Hannah. 20 next week. EMT-I of Georgia as of a few weeks ago. I'm married and we have a golden retriever, her name is Epinephrine. I'm currently searching for a job....have a couple interviews lined up. I'm ready to make EMS a career and I'm looking forward to getting experience and becoming a paramedic in the future.


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2009)

MMiz said:


> First, welcome to EMTLife!
> 
> Reply to this thread with a brief introduction so that we can learn a little about you.  We hope you stick around for a while and contribute to our community.
> 
> Thanks!


Hi guys. I,ve been a volunteer firefighter for years in california ,but just got my NREMT-b.
I,m one of the older guys,but never too old to learn something new. Hope to get a position in EMS shortly. Keep up the good work and be safe.
Tony


----------



## karaya (Jan 17, 2009)

Hannah.911 said:


> I'm married and we have a golden retriever, her name is Epinephrine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hannah.911 (Jan 17, 2009)

> You call her Epi for short?



Yes, I'm afraid we do. :blush: We're getting her a friend next year. His name will be Nitro.


----------



## RSQRYDER (Jan 17, 2009)

well it would appear this is the place for the probies to start.

hi, im the new guy. my given name is mark but i'll answer to just about anything including pookie(long story there).

im new to this whole interent forum business but i'll do my best to contribute something useful.


----------



## medic417 (Jan 17, 2009)

RSQRYDER said:


> well it would appear this is the place for the probies to start.
> 
> hi, im the new guy. my given name is mark but i'll answer to just about anything including pookie(long story there).
> 
> im new to this whole interent forum business but i'll do my best to contribute something useful.




If you post something usefull you will never fit in.  Welcome


----------



## medic417 (Jan 17, 2009)

Hannah.911 said:


> Yes, I'm afraid we do. :blush: We're getting her a friend next year. His name will be Nitro.



I recall a discussion about pet names on another forum and several mentioned using the same names.  They also listed some others like defib and lido.


----------



## Hannah.911 (Jan 17, 2009)

medic417 said:


> I recall a discussion about pet names on another forum and several mentioned using the same names.  They also listed some others like defib and lido.



That's too bad. I was dearly hoping that I was somewhat original. <_<


----------



## medic417 (Jan 17, 2009)

Hannah.911 said:


> That's too bad. I was dearly hoping that I was somewhat original. <_<




Nope its a whacker tradition. Sorry.


----------



## Hannah.911 (Jan 17, 2009)

"Whacker" googled comes up with this definition: 

_*
n.

1. One who whacks. [Colloq.] 
*_

:lol: What's a whacker tradition?


----------



## medic417 (Jan 17, 2009)

Hannah.911 said:


> "Whacker" googled comes up with this definition:
> 
> _*
> n.
> ...



Whacker is a term for someone that has no life but EMS.  They buy everything EMS.  They get EMS tats.  They get lights and sirens on personal cars.  

Here is one I got when I googled.

"Whacker (noun): Any EMT, Firefighter, Rescue Worker 

who enjoys his job simply for the pleasure of...


A. Hearing their own voice on the radio 
B. Using lights and sirens on the ambulance/fire truck
C. Using lights and sirens on their personal vehicle 
D. A life time subscription to Galls because of the sheer amount of stuff ordered from them
E. Having more stuff on their work belt then Batman
F. Only showing up (whether they were dispatched or not) for the 'good calls'(car rollovers, structure fires, High angle rescues)
G. once in while having patient contact
H. Wearing anything that has their fire company on it so they can get 50% off in stores or food 
I. Wearing their Class A uniforms to parades and to public events
J. Driving around with a bumper sticker that says... "My wife said ‘if I go to the fire house one more time I'm going to leave you'...boy I'm going to miss her..."
K. Taking their lunch break and going to the fire house
J. Calling their favorite Rig or engine "my baby"
L. Sneaking out of their house at 2:30 in the morning so they can go wax their "BABY"
M. Having pictures at work of their "BABY" and keeping the pictures of their real children at home
N. Having at least one room full of Fire and EMS stuff
O. When on vacation visiting the local Fire and EMS departments"


----------



## Epi-do (Jan 17, 2009)

Hannah.911 said:


> we have a golden retriever, her name is Epinephrine.



We have an Aussie named Epi.  (See avatar pic on left. )


----------



## builtftuff (Jan 19, 2009)

*My Intro*

Hey all,

I'm David, I'm glad to be part of the ems field and I am an outdoors man by heart and trying to achieve a fire tech degree and a fire fighter medic job.  I hope to have a lot of fun!


----------



## emstim84 (Jan 19, 2009)

Hey guys...I'm Tim (as you probably figured out by my screen name ), 24 years old, and currently going to UC Davis and paramedic school at NCTI in Roseville, California. I've worked as an EMT-B for a little over a year before deciding to go to paramedic school. You're probably wondering why I'm doing two schools at once as it appears to be insanity...well, yeah, it is. Basically, I was pre-med, decided I like EMS, and now I'm working on becoming a paramedic to kick start my career in EMS. I'm doing UCD at the same time because I only have two years left to get my bachelor degree so at this point I might as well finish. I decided to do both schools at once because I refuse to spend two more years at UCD then graduate only to go back to school again for the next year and a half.

At this point, I'm not quite sure what I plan to do in the future. I could still end up going to medical school some day, but for the time being, I want to work as a street medic with a 911 provider and maybe become a CCTEMT-P or a flight medic once I get a good amount of experience under my belt. I'm also considering moving to Texas because it's just too damn expensive to live out here in California and the scope of practice sucks. Anyway, that's about all I can think of.


----------



## Lone Star (Jan 20, 2009)

*Another New Face!*

I'm currently an unlicensed former EMT, but am taking steps to change that.  I was an EMT for 12 years.  I've worked some of the roughest neighborhoods in the metro Detroit area.

I look forward to logical discussions; and hopefully, I'll learn something along the way!


----------



## WiFi_Cowgirl (Jan 20, 2009)

Howdy y'all! Sitting in a mall parking lot as we, speak. No. Type. Yeah, that's it. Sapping wireless off of Starbucks. It's free, dontcha know, but I absolutely hate the smell of coffee. I googled "EMT Websites", and whattaya know, I found lots of boredom relief! EMS Responder, Firehouse, NREMT, FOOPS, EMT City and EMT Life. My life is EMS, and EMS is my life. I eat, sleep, dream and wake for EMS, it's all I know, I think I'd probably kill myself, if I couldn't work in EMS. I have no life to speak of what so ever, no social skills, and I pretty much live for everything first aid, ems, blue, or with stars of life. 

I'm a paid EMT, and also a volunteer, in fact, I'm a live in.. So, I even live in the same building as the ambulance. How cool is that? I guess I can say that I sleep with EMS too! :blush:

Lots of Love - Peace out EMS Homies!

Hilda


----------



## medic417 (Jan 20, 2009)

WiFi_Cowgirl said:


> Howdy y'all! Sitting in a mall parking lot as we, speak. No. Type. Yeah, that's it. Sapping wireless off of Starbucks. It's free, dontcha know, but I absolutely hate the smell of coffee. I googled "EMT Websites", and whattaya know, I found lots of boredom relief! EMS Responder, Firehouse, NREMT, FOOPS, EMT City and EMT Life. My life is EMS, and EMS is my life. I eat, sleep, dream and wake for EMS, it's all I know, I think I'd probably kill myself, if I couldn't work in EMS. I have no life to speak of what so ever, no social skills, and I pretty much live for everything first aid, ems, blue, or with stars of life.
> 
> I'm a paid EMT, and also a volunteer, in fact, I'm a live in.. So, I even live in the same building as the ambulance. How cool is that? I guess I can say that I sleep with EMS too! :blush:
> 
> ...




Definitly a whacker as defined on this page .


----------



## karaya (Jan 20, 2009)

medic417 said:


> Definitly a whacker as defined on this page .


 
Well, I don't care for the "whacker" definition, but I do wonder if this is a troll in the works.  Some of her other comments on other threads have raised my eyebrows.


----------



## medic417 (Jan 20, 2009)

karaya said:


> Well, I don't care for the "whacker" definition, but I do wonder if this is a troll in the works.  Some of her other comments on other threads have raised my eyebrows.




I've seen nothing trollish about this new whacker.  But we shall see.


----------



## WiFi_Cowgirl (Jan 20, 2009)

How awful! Is it wrong to be different? I'm just being myself, I think your judgement is awful quick. Judge, jury and executioner? If you don't want new members, then you shouldn't allow people to join. I'm sorry that your jury here doesn't approve of me.


----------



## medic417 (Jan 20, 2009)

WiFi_Cowgirl said:


> How awful! Is it wrong to be different? I'm just being myself, I think your judgement is awful quick. Judge, jury and executioner? If you don't want new members, then you shouldn't allow people to join. I'm sorry that your jury here doesn't approve of me.



Jury is still out we'll decide later(just kidding).  As stated I never noticed anything trollish about your posts.  Enjoy the site.  Seems many whackers abound here.


----------



## karaya (Jan 20, 2009)

WiFi_Cowgirl said:


> How awful! Is it wrong to be different? I'm just being myself, I think your judgement is awful quick. Judge, jury and executioner? If you don't want new members, then you shouldn't allow people to join. I'm sorry that your jury here doesn't approve of me.


 
Please pardon my thought that you might be trolling on this site.  Some of your posts seemed to me ones to provoke arguments.

As far as the whacker term, I've been opposed to this word / definition and have echoed my thoughts about this on another thread.

Welcome!!


----------



## medic417 (Jan 20, 2009)

karaya said:


> Please pardon my thought that you might be trolling on this site.  Some of your posts seemed to me ones to provoke arguments.
> 
> As far as the whacker term, I've been opposed to this word / definition and have echoed my thoughts about this on another thread.
> 
> Welcome!!



Sorry you do not approve.  But sorry when someone lives and breathes EMS this is just a term to describe.


----------



## karaya (Jan 20, 2009)

medic417 said:


> Sorry you do not approve. But sorry when someone lives and breathes EMS this is just a term to describe.


 
I see your point that this is a "term to describe" and I should have better clarified my position. What I've taken exception to in past threads is the bullying that seems to go hand in hand with someone being tagged a whacker. So much in my experience that I've dubbed the word as somewhat offensive here on EMTLIFE.


----------



## csly27 (Jan 20, 2009)

Hi my name is Cheryl, I will be 29 next month. I have been around for a little while but i see there are so many new people here. I just finished my basic class last week now waiting for my instructor to set up my ride a long so I can take the NREMT. I have 4 boys and a step daughter. My husband is transitioning from Army National Guard to Regular active duty. We should have our new duty station in the next couple weeks I hope. I look forward to working in the ems feild. I tried the medical asst. thing for awhile (boring) I want to feel like I make a diffrence. I am also a member of my local Cert team.


----------



## medic417 (Jan 20, 2009)

medic417 said:


> Jury is still out we'll decide later(just kidding).  As stated I never noticed anything trollish about your posts.  Enjoy the site.  Seems many whackers abound here.



Well that post about a fake accident maybe a little trollish.


----------



## reaper (Jan 20, 2009)

karaya said:


> I see your point that this is a "term to describe" and I should have better clarified my position. What I've taken exception to in past threads is the bullying that seems to go hand in hand with someone being tagged a whacker. So much in my experience that I've dubbed the word as somewhat offensive here on EMTLIFE.



I think it is meant to be offensive!


----------



## A36 (Jan 22, 2009)

*Good place for my first post*

I'm Tom. I live in Greenville SC, but I'm originally from Boston where I was an EMT-B for 2 years. I'm not working in EMS now due to reciprocity issues (long story) but hope to get back and eventually go to paramedic school. Never thought I'd miss EMS but I do. This break won't last too long.


----------



## reaper (Jan 22, 2009)

Why don't you PM me with the problems you are having with your reciprocity. I might be able to help you some.


----------



## NebraskanPrincess (Jan 23, 2009)

My official name is Whitney.  Contrary to popular belief, I'm not a princess.  My tiara days are long gone, I'm afraid.  Still a sucker for Cinderella, though *sigh*.  I'm 22 and have been an EMT-B for 6 months now, which means I'm a big EMS baby in experience.  I'm studying to be a P, but licensing won't happen for another 1.5 years, so I'm hoping to acquire experience in the meantime!  My goal is to become a good B before I make the leap to P - let's hope my boss agrees!

I'm a recent graduate of a liberal arts college where I studied religion with emphasis in Christian Ministry and Pastoral Care.  Along with my REL courses, I took a lot of therapy courses.  Coupled with the loss of my 15-year-old sister in a rollover two years ago, I am a grief counselor and spiritual director to many in the area.  I could have had a Professional Accounting major as well, but there was an issue with a very rude woman professor who hated other women... and I'm a stubborn, principled girl.  

I was due to attend Vanderbilt Divinity/Medical on a full-ride to pursue my Masters of Divinity and Masters of Science in Nursing, but I declined it a whole week before I was to move.  My parents think I'm insane and they're likely correct, but there's something about EMS that fulfills my heart in ways ordination just doesn't right now.  The church confirmed my call from God to be an ordained minister, however, so that means I'm stalked on a continual basis and asked tough questions like, "Why are you ignoring God?"  Knife to the heart, that is 

I live with my dog in an awesome apartment built circa WWII.  My dog's name is Tucker, he's a Yorkie, and he would be the station dog if he'd be a bit braver.  As it was the last time, everyone laughed because the grass was too cold for him to stand in.  We're taking baby steps on that one!

I work full-time on an ALS service that serves two counties, which equals a lot of itty bitty rural areas in Nebraska language.  It's fun, though.  While all my co-workers do not dance with my in the bay while we do truck checks, I believe they're warming up to the idea.  

In my spare time between work, class, and clinicals, I bartend occasionally or work in the ER.  I'm vegetarian (I know, in the beef state, yada yada) and love to cook.  I've done a lot of volunteer work internationally (Mexico, Guatemala, Africa) and worked for the World Council of Churches in Geneva, Switzerland for awhile.  I like to cook and make bagels regularly for the station (I'm a popular girl).

My weakness:  Fighters, policemen, military men... sigh.  Men in uniforms.  I chose the wrong profession because I work with them all the time.  It's horrible.  I'm relieved that my service's uniforms do nothing for me, but I've made the very mature decision to NEVER become a FFmedic.  Nothing against the profession, I just couldn't be sane watching the boys run around all the day in their fire suits.  We all have flaws - this is mine.  Maybe if there's an all-female service somewhere I could work with them.


----------



## Tal (Jan 24, 2009)

Hi all
I just saw this theard 

any way my name is Tal from Israel
I'm in the IDF paramedics course which started in december 2008

when we finish the course we will be assigned as a combat oriented medical corpse, in the so called hot spots such as gaza strip.


----------



## jason152318 (Jan 25, 2009)

Hello.. My name is Jason. I am from Racine, Wi. I have been a Firefighter/EMT for a little over 4 years. I have been an EMT Intermediate/99 for almsot 2 years and recently took a bridge class to paramedic. Which wasnt much of a "bridge" I might add. I work for a local Fire Department part time and work full time for a private ambulance service in which I am stationed out of a volunteer FD and only do 911 which is a break from the other private transports. I was going to go to school to be an engineer out of High School but became obsessed with firefighting and EMS insted. And have been since. I am hoping to get married this year and maybe buy the dream home. Ha! Since now is the time to buy they say. I also do short term medical missions trips to other countries when I get the Chance for Word of Life Ministries. It is an amazing ministry oppurtunity for those that are interested. Good to be part of this wb site and hope to talk to more of you soon. take care and God Bless.
Jason


----------



## mari-berry (Jan 25, 2009)

*another newbie here*

Hi there, i want to introduce myslef...  ummmmm

Geezz,  i feel like im standing in front of a stadium full of people staring at me... Im a bit nervouse now.. :unsure:

1. this is the first forum ive ever been a part of.

2. in college I was a Criminal Justice major.. thats what i wanted to do when i grew up. 

3. When i had my foot in the Criminal Justice world my marriage started going down hill as did my enthusiasm towards my career.

4. got divorced and settled into a Mon-Fri job full of business meetings, lunch dates and meaningless office chit-chat around the water cooler. 

5. for the past 8 I have thought about getting into the medical field. I have enrolled in school with the full intent on making this medical thing happen... and then dropped out because i think i might be to old to start. 

6. i never really told anyone of my medical field dreams... so the few times that i have brought it up to friends i have gotten discouraged by their reaction. Not that the reactions have been bad...... i just dont know if the disbelief is because i never mentiond it before (and im a TALKER i would have mentioned it by now!!) or if its because they dont think i can cut it. 

7. I have finally decided to just go for it... Im now going to night school to freshen up on my math skills and im prepared to finally make this happen !! 

8. but i dont know what to expect and what the road ahead of me looks like.. So i have come here hoping to find tips, advice answers to my dumb questions and maybe (hopefully) make a couple friends along the way 

Hello, my name is MARI


----------



## marineman (Jan 25, 2009)

jason152318 said:


> Hello.. My name is Jason. I am from Racine, Wi. I have been a Firefighter/EMT for a little over 4 years. I have been an EMT Intermediate/99 for almsot 2 years and recently took a bridge class to paramedic. Which wasnt much of a "bridge" I might add. I work for a local Fire Department part time and work full time for a private ambulance service in which I am stationed out of a volunteer FD and only do 911 which is a break from the other private transports. I was going to go to school to be an engineer out of High School but became obsessed with firefighting and EMS insted. And have been since. I am hoping to get married this year and maybe buy the dream home. Ha! Since now is the time to buy they say. I also do short term medical missions trips to other countries when I get the Chance for Word of Life Ministries. It is an amazing ministry oppurtunity for those that are interested. Good to be part of this wb site and hope to talk to more of you soon. take care and God Bless.
> Jason



Welcome to the life from a fellow cheesehead. I'm up in the fox valley but not too terribly far from you.


----------



## netters311 (Jan 25, 2009)

*Struggling newbie here!! ;-)*

hello. My name is Jet and im from Missouri. I just finished my EMT-B class Friday. I just took my NREMT practicals yesterday (01/24/09). I failed with flying colors, both my assessment and skills station. I know the problem was my nerves. I am a terrible test taker anyway. I made the most ignorant mistakes yesterday. I know my steps, ive practiced religiously. I will retry on Feb 14. I am even more nervous now that I have failed. Any suggestions to pass would be great. I had to easiest assessment too. GRRR!! Im so mad at myself. I know I wont be so lucky next time. 
Anyway, WHEN I pass my EMT-B, I plan on going thru with medic classes. I have to work as an EMT-B at least a year before I can take the class though. 

Im glad I found this website. There seems to be alot of  people here I can learn from. I look forward to reading posts from everyone!!


----------



## karaya (Jan 25, 2009)

netters311 said:


> hello. My name is Jet and im from Missouri. I just finished my EMT-B class Friday. I just took my NREMT practicals yesterday (01/24/09). I failed with flying colors, both my assessment and skills station. I know the problem was my nerves. I am a terrible test taker anyway. I made the most ignorant mistakes yesterday. I know my steps, ive practiced religiously. I will retry on Feb 14. I am even more nervous now that I have failed. Any suggestions to pass would be great. I had to easiest assessment too. GRRR!! Im so mad at myself. I know I wont be so lucky next time.
> Anyway, WHEN I pass my EMT-B, I plan on going thru with medic classes. I have to work as an EMT-B at least a year before I can take the class though.
> 
> Im glad I found this website. There seems to be alot of people here I can learn from. I look forward to reading posts from everyone!!


 
Welcome!  You now know your weaknesses and that will help you work toward your next exam.  Stay focused on what you are doing and try not to be intimidated by who is around you.  Get plenty of sleep prior to testing.

Where about in Missouri are you from?

Good luck!!


----------



## netters311 (Jan 25, 2009)

Im from Columbia. Nice to see a fellow Missourian!! Thanks for the tips. Im hoping that since I have been through the process I wont be as nervous. But, I doubt it. lol In practicals, I know my weakness is the long back board. And of course that was what I got in my random skills station. I go so freaked out over strap issues that I forgot to immobilize the head. UH DUH!!! Definitely not a shining moment for me!!


----------



## MMiz (Jan 25, 2009)

netters311 said:


> Im from Columbia. Nice to see a fellow Missourian!! Thanks for the tips. Im hoping that since I have been through the process I wont be as nervous. But, I doubt it. lol In practicals, I know my weakness is the long back board. And of course that was what I got in my random skills station. I go so freaked out over strap issues that I forgot to immobilize the head. UH DUH!!! Definitely not a shining moment for me!!


Welcome to EMTLife!


----------



## Sieldan (Jan 25, 2009)

mari-berry said:


> Hi there, i want to introduce myslef...  ummmmm
> 
> Geezz,  i feel like im standing in front of a stadium full of people staring at me... Im a bit nervouse now.. :unsure:
> 
> ...



Welcome aboard Mari!  And dont sweat the age, or your friends disbelief.  They arnt the ones doing it, you are.  And to give you an idea, Im 33, and comming from the IT field.


----------



## Goldbird (Jan 26, 2009)

*Hi!*

Hi, my name is Tim and I'm 25.  I'm a Stage Manager who works on large-scale theatrical productions that use a lot of heavy automation (usually just have sprains with dancers, etc, but things can get serious quickly with what's moving around on a dark stage).
Looking to do an EMR course soon to be more trained in responding to emergencies, and as a possible job in the 2 months I get for vacation after every 4 months.  Considering taking a break and doing it full time as well, we'll see how the next couple months go.


----------



## giulianos3 (Jan 26, 2009)

MMiz said:


> First, welcome to EMTLife!
> 
> Reply to this thread with a brief introduction so that we can learn a little about you.  We hope you stick around for a while and contribute to our community.
> 
> Thanks!



My name is Sue and I am an NREMT-B in Tucson, AZ.  I received my certification in May 2008.  I currently manage a Health Office in a local high school.  I took the course to help enhance my knowledge of emergency medicine, and it has certainly come in handy.  Believe it or not we have all kinds of serious medical issues at the high school level


----------



## Fredoman (Jan 28, 2009)

Howdy there, Brand new EMT-B. 

Received my Basic in Flagstaff Az and loved the class. 24 years old and will eventually become a Firefighter. Putting myself through school for my Business degree. Will begin applying to begin working in the field and already find EMS more interesting that a Business Administration cubicle. hope all is well and good luck out there....


----------



## Griff (Jan 29, 2009)

*Obligatory new guy post*

Hey folks,

Hello, I'm Griff. I was told that this forum was an excellent resource for people just starting out (like myself). My active duty obligation is nearly over (54 days to go) and I am starting the EMT-B program at the University of South Alabama in Mobile in May. Hopefully, I can glean some wisdom from the folks here during my courses  .

About myself: I have been in the military for nearly five years; I have been in military law enforcement for all of that time (MA). I completed my AA (CJ) and BA (Psychology) while active duty, which is allowing me to utilize my VA benefits for EMT-B training (which is good, because the US economy seems to have tanked while I was deployed). I am quite excited about my upcoming studies this summer and would welcome any advice. Thanks! ^_^


----------



## EeyoreEMT (Jan 29, 2009)

*Hello guys/gals from Ohio*

I found this site yesterday and wished I had found it a couple years ago. My name is Linette, I work in a rural EMS 911 response area which our company is responsible for 75% of the county's calls-there are two of our trucks to cover this-and we are at closest 30 miles from any hospital. I have 6 years experience as a basic, running 72-96 hours a week until 2005, which I also was a paramedic student, one of the oldest in the class, I was called Mom. lol
Almost halfway through the course, I blew 3 discs, 1 (L3) half-way through my spinal cord causing permanent nerve damage to my R leg. When the injury happened, I was told it was just a pinched nerve to follow up with family doc, which I did. The hospital didn't do any testing- no x-rays, ct or MRI, even though it took three people to undress me, no movement below the knee on R leg. All reflexes were intack, they said no emergency. So, I went back to work, thinking I was a wimp, to suck it up, which I thot I was, only to find out that after I had an MRI at the request of my family doc and a apt with a neurosurgeon, had been working with a disc in my spinal cord for almost 2 months. The surgeon freeked out when he saw the MRI, asked if I walked in there, questioned who I was. I'm like what the hell. He said, by looking at the MRI and x-rays, I should be paralyzed from the waist, be about 65 - 70 years old and about 275-300 lbs. I'm like Thanks doc!! I'm 5'6", 130 lbs. and was 34 at the time. He said I would never work again, I'm like noooo, I love my job. I went back to work 6 weeks later, way too soon, blew another disc 6 months later. Was off 6 months that time. I only lasted until Nov. 2007 when I could no longer safely run with just me and one other person. I can't lift 3-400lbs anymore. I had to quit. I still to critical assists, we call them 3rds, cause we get to have 3 people on the truck!!! A gift.
I'm a single mom of two excellent teenage boys, 16 & 17, the youngest wanting to be a tactical medic, plus he is a pyro. (started young, had to allow supervised fire lessons when we camped, which curbed the starting fires when I wasn't home) teaching him about fire and the way fire "works" and allowing him to safely experiment on different items (never explosives or stuff like that) supervised and safely performed, starting about the age of 5, now he is respectfull of fire and its capabilities, and my house never burnt down!!!
After I had to quit my job, and my fiance broke up with me, I lost my house, my quad cab 4x4 truck (I loved that truck!) and had to file bankruptsy last year.
Last week is just talked with the nursing director at the college I used to attend, and am planning on returning to get my RN and maybe onto PA. I am I bit scared though, I can run a code, but forget how to do algebra, which was my best subject in school 20 years ago. Now it terrifies me that I won't be able to pass the entrance tests!!
Well, anyway, I have lots of experience and many different types of uncommon calls, plus, it sucked, cause being a medic student, i was allow to perform medic skills on the truck "supervised", then after the surgery, not allowed anymore, like I forget how to start ivs, or how to intubate, or give Narcan or run a code myself. So my boss put me with new medics, who would freek out, look at me, panic, ask what to do, i would ask them what are our protocols, "I don't know!!!" then i would tell them what our protocols were and sometimes, "do you want a suggestion from a dumb basic for once??" actually worked. Even though I wasn't known to the the fun one to break the rules, cause my best friend was the Ast. General Manager of the company, not that I told on everything, just if it involved property damage or performace unnacceptable to the company, I was respected, I was honest and when the crap hit the fan, I did know what to do and how to best use our county's resources for the benefit of the pts. Seriously, I have been on the phone to dispatch, listening to a call, they can't find the road cause they're not from around here, and directions are like this-not kidding-go 5 miles S on 39, turn by "Kangaroo Crossing" (older residents call an old bridge this from a story some 50 years ago), turn R at the 2nd Mayham Rd, take the 3 dirt road on the L and turn by the white barn with electric fence with Holstein cows in field. Go through gate, pt is in back milking parlor down on floor.


----------



## HardcoreEMT18 (Jan 29, 2009)

*Hey Everyone*

Hi everybody, my name is Jared ..I live in North Dakota and work as a volunteer on my local ambulance service. I enjoy what I do and find it very exciting. I am 18 years old and currently a senior in high school. I will be going to college to become a Paramedic next year. I cant wait to start school and become more in depth in the exciting world of EMS!!


----------



## ARFiremedic (Jan 29, 2009)

*Another new member*

Hello everyone,

My name is Tom and live in Arkansas.  I have been lurking in the shadows for a bit and and thought I might go ahead and jump in.
I have been in public service all my life.  I am a NREMT-P, FF, Rescue diver and a glutton for punishment.  I work for a large public service in Arkansas.  We have all types of work enviroments from metro to rural.  Just depends to what station you are asssigned to.  We cover 5 different counties and have about 40 trucks out at a time.
I have noticed that there are alot of new EMT's and Medics here.  I look forward to meeting people and will be glad to help in anyway I can.  This is a great site with alot of resources.  Have a great day,  Tom


----------



## EeyoreEMT (Jan 29, 2009)

nice to meet you


----------



## mhink3989 (Jan 29, 2009)

Hello!
I'm Melissa. Known in My EMS world at PINK, Princess, Kudja, Pineapple or Cloud. 
I'm 19
From CT
EMT-B for 1.5 yrs.
Volly Up at EHAC & SEMS
Looking to go Paid somewhere ASAP
Currently in Medic 10' Class! Love it!
idk what else to say about myself: any questions just ask! =)


----------



## traumaticd (Jan 29, 2009)

*Intro*

My name is Dave Turner. I am an EMT for the County of Santa Clara California I'm also the Assistant Chief Steward for our union NEMSA. Ive been on the job 15 years 5 volunteer FD and 10 on a county ALS ambulance. I'm married have 3 kids and couldn't be happier. I do graphic design as a side job and make custom  paramedic and EMT themed shirts. Please let me know if there is anything I can do to help out in anyway.

Dave


----------



## SurfMedic (Jan 30, 2009)

Hey people, friends call me Freels, I'm 19, college student at UNC Wilmington. Currently taking EMT-B course at cape fear college while also full time pre-nursing courses at wilmington.


----------



## Griff (Jan 30, 2009)

SurfMedic said:


> Hey people, friends call me Freels, I'm 19, college student at UNC Wilmington. Currently taking EMT-B course at cape fear college while also full time pre-nursing courses at wilmington.



Cool, I lived on College Rd. for about five years before moving out of NC. How do you like the area? I haven't been back in 10 years ^_^


----------



## emtidon (Jan 30, 2009)

Hi My name is don i've been in ems for about 10 to 12 years.I started as BLS for 2 yearsand then took the I-85 class.I've been an I for about 8 years now i think.


----------



## ertech (Jan 31, 2009)

*hello to all*

Hi there,my name is Jason,I live in a suburb of Atlanta,Ga.I currently work as a ER tech in a North Atl hospital and have done so for the last 4 years.I am currently in school to become a EMT-I and will take registry in June of this year.I actually successfully completed EMT-I in 2004,but was never registered.Its a long story.I look forward to interactions with this site as it looks as if there is ton of helpful information to be had.


----------



## olpopmv (Jan 31, 2009)

*Happy to meet you*

Hi, I'm Viv, a volunteer EMT-B on Martha's Vineyard in MA.  I certified last June and have done less than 20 runs due to the fact that I work full time and the area we cover is much too large for me to get to some of the calls from home.
I just turned 60 - so it's exciting to be doing something so different and useful.


----------



## RN68106 (Feb 1, 2009)

I am totally new to this, so bear with me. I am 25, married (yes he's a FF), have a beautiful, okay, handsome son, and I am deathly afraid to run my first code by myself. There I said it. (But I coded my own father at home and knew exactly what to do. Sometimes I don't get my own logic. I get to the end somehow).:wacko:

I have been in EMS for roughly 10 years, mostly as a EMT-B (or professional band-aid sticker as we call ourselves in this area (a lot of protocol changes have been made over the past several years since I started and have essentally made the EMT's skill level, well band-aid stickers)) and now as a PHRN. Simply put, I am a RN with the capability to do all that a NREMT-P does, except I can give blood and abx. WOW.  PA is the only state that allows this and I privledged to be one of them (catching my sarcasim)? 

I run on a chase unit (on a PRN status), with the capabilities of making the BLS unit into a MICU if needed. I love the crew that I work with, though I don't think that they like my phone calls at 3 AM asking for directions - and we have GPS. :glare:

I love my job as an ED RN in a shock trauma facility (can you guess where I am from?) and running EMS and being out in the community (I have run rural, urban, and metro (all with the same co.)). Yes, I am very much jaded, hate the 3 AM stupidity calls (once was for white spots on the tongue) cause I love my sleep.

I hope that I can "enlighten" (LOL) anyone who has questions or someone can enlighten me on things. I promise I am not one of those snotty ED RN's. I know what it is like to work in the trenches.


----------



## mixerman (Feb 2, 2009)

*Thanks for the nice site*

I'm Marty
I have been a Volunteer Fire Fighter for almost five years.
I have never been able to work in the right time to get my EMT certification.
I am now finally Scheduled to take the pre classes in March and then the
EMT classes in September of this year. 
I am Divorced; 50 years old and i driver a Cement Mixer Truck for my job.
I have three kids who live with me part time.
I live in a small quite area close to the Bellingham bay.


----------



## 911cwgrl (Feb 3, 2009)

_Howdy!  I'm from rural Montana and currently work as an e911 dispatcher, an emt, and a reserve deputy (in my spare time).  Before I moved here, I was a volunteer structural ff for 9 years.  The dispatch part is sposed to be my "full time" job, but the emt job has me "on call" more.  The reserve deputy part I basically do when I want.  I'm classified as a "part paid" volunteer for the ambulance.  Meaning we get a few cents for the hours we're on call, then paid a wage when we're on a call.  I'm hoping to learn from anyone's expirience, laugh from the funnies, maybe meet ppl on here that are from montana, and maybe be able to help someone out too.  I stumbled on this site, have done lots of reading, and enjoyed what I saw so thought I'd join.     _


----------



## sdemtb (Feb 3, 2009)

Hello all, I passed my NREMT last week now just waiting for my stuff to come in the snail mail. Already started my livescan and I have to affiliate with a county in order to work in CA. I plan on either getting on with a private company or volunteer fire department in my area. This looks like a pretty cool place and look forward to reading and expanding my knowledge.


----------



## SafeTgirl (Feb 3, 2009)

Hi everyone,

I just joined the site and have had my basic license for about two years. I did first responder stuff but am hoping to find some part-time employment. With that in mind, I thought I should join the site to stay in the know. I also just moved and am hoping to get some insight to the area. (Atlanta)


----------



## emt2412 (Feb 4, 2009)

Hi!
I'm Lana. I'm 23 yrs old.  I graduated from NIU last May with a degree in Pre-med Biological Sciences.I'm a new EMT-B, waiting for my state license to come in the mail any day! I will be working ft for a private ambulance company in Illinois.
Eventually, I plan to go to medical school to become an OBGYN but I needed some time off from the whole school routine, especially considering I have minimum 4 more years ahead of me in classes alone. Ultimately, I really just want to reach out and help people in their time of need.


----------



## BossyCow (Feb 4, 2009)

emt2412 said:


> Hi!
> I'm Lana. I'm 23 yrs old.  I graduated from NIU last May with a degree in Pre-med Biological Sciences.I'm a new EMT-B, waiting for my state license to come in the mail any day! I will be working ft for a private ambulance company in Illinois.
> Eventually, I plan to go to medical school to become an OBGYN but I needed some time off from the whole school routine, especially considering I have minimum 4 more years ahead of me in classes alone. Ultimately, I really just want to reach out and help people in their time of need.



I used to go to school in Lisle.. probably before you were born. Benet Academy.. not sure if its even still there.. I was only there for a year.


----------



## emt2412 (Feb 4, 2009)

BossyCow said:


> I used to go to school in Lisle.. probably before you were born. Benet Academy.. not sure if its even still there.. I was only there for a year.



Actually Benet Academy is still around and still very highly regarded. I actually live right down the road from there. Many of my family members and friends went there as well.


----------



## tickettoberlin (Feb 9, 2009)

*Hello!*

Hey everybody!

My name is Joe, I'm 27 years old and considering becoming an EMT.  I have just recently started looking into this and am just fishing for info and a feel for the life of an EMT.
Just for starters: 
What is life like as an EMT? Stressors? Schedules?

I wear glasses, is 20/20 vision a must?

Just trying to get the word of the street from people who've been there. Thanks


----------



## EMTinNEPA (Feb 9, 2009)

tickettoberlin said:


> Hey everybody!
> 
> My name is Joe, I'm 27 years old and considering becoming an EMT.  I have just recently started looking into this and am just fishing for info and a feel for the life of an EMT.
> Just for starters:
> ...



The old cliche of 7 hours of endless boredom punctuated by 1 hour of sheer terror rings true more often than not, but only if you add 60 gallons of politics.  Stressors = lack of sleep, lack of proper nutrition from eating on the go constantly, having to deal with severe injury and death, and of course politics.  Schedules depend on a few different factors... most ambulances staff 24/7, so there's no shortage of hours, but who gets those hours depends on seniority, availability, training, but mostly politics.  Glasses are not a big deal.  I know a paramedic with one hand who has had a long and successful career... I don't think less than perfect vision will hurt you too badly, especially if you correct it through artificial means.


----------



## OzAmbo (Feb 10, 2009)

HI, im a bloke (giving names does not fit well with me), 26, i live in Victoria Australia. I finished a bachelor of Paramedical Sciences in 2007 and am currently just starting the 2nd year of a 2 year Graduate Program with the service i am a part of. If sorta got a 10 year plan, i would like to be a Preceptor by  years into my career and between 5-8 years become and intensive care paramedic which will mean i need to do a post-graduate diploma

Got a lotof stuf on my plate

Other than that, i love fly fishingB)


----------



## HasTy (Feb 10, 2009)

OK so I have been a lurker for awhile I decided its time to get down to posting. My name is Tyler (hence the username ) I am an EMT - B in CA considering relocating else where depending on the job market I was an employed EMT quit to go to medic school failed out and am stuck now. If ya wanna know anythin else just ask I dont have much to hide.


----------



## Packman (Feb 11, 2009)

*Howdy*

Hi folks,

Packman here.  I was an EMT-B in Massachussets for four years during college with Tufts Emerency Medical Services (TEMS).  Saw and helped a lot of people, mostly who had done something stupid while drunk.

I let my certification lapse as I went to work in an office in NYC for the last 15-years or so.

Recently I moved to Long Island and joined my local volunteer rescue squad.  Unfortunately, it looks like I'll be sitting through the whole EMT-B original class again.  I say unfortunately becasue as I run scenarios with the squad, my skills seem as sharp as ever.

Anyhow, I've enjoyed reading the boards, so I thought I'd join.


----------



## amberdt03 (Feb 13, 2009)

*hey*

Hi. My name is Amber. I live in Dallas and I am currently 23 years old. I've been an EMT for almost 3 years now. I got my fire cert back in 07 but have had no luck with getting hired yet.  I currently work on a Pediatric/Neonatal transport team with Medical City Childrens Hospital(MCCH) through AMR. Which basically means i work for AMR and MCCH supplies the nurses. I love my job. It has helped me in dealing with the fear of dealing with kiddos. I plan on going on the medic school and eventually getting my nursing degree. My goal is to work full time as an Firefighter/Paramedic and part time as a nurse. I know, I'm crazy. lol.


----------



## swindlman (Feb 15, 2009)

The name is James. 
I'm a current EMT-B student and will be finished this May. 
I'm 20Y/O, 21 in April
After taking my NREMT i plan on trying to get some work at a local private ambulance company in Lansing.
And from there the plan is to go on to the paramedic program and then to the fire academy.


----------



## QSMITH89 (Feb 24, 2009)

Hi I'm Quinn
I'm a firefighter right now and I'm going for the basic EMT right now
0 yrs in EMS
I'm 20 years old
When I get done with EMT I'm gonna continue and try to become a Paramedic and get a job in the city that I live in.


----------



## galadriel (Feb 25, 2009)

*Welcome intro*

I'm galadriel (couldn't think of any other id, oh well), 46, and mom of two. Currently (and for the past 8 years), they are my job..I am really looking forward to getting into the EMT-B program at Baldy View ROP in Ontario California for the spring of 2010. I am hungry to learn!!  I am trying to prepare this year by familiarizing myself with medical terminology and reading THE BASIC EMT textbook/workbook.  

Are people laughing yet? Am I being unrealistic in even attempting this at so late a date?  I've been accused of being drawn by the "romance" of EMS work, but am fully aware that pain, noise, bodily fluids etc. etc. will be involved when working with hurting people! Thanks for responding; I appreciate feedback.


----------



## Tmurphy (Mar 3, 2009)

Greetings,

My name is Tiffany, 20, and I am a student at a community college in Michigan, majoring in Criminal Justice. I have completed an MFR course but never took the NREMT exam for the license. I have my Healthcare Provider card from AHA. 

I am applying to get into the EMT-B program at my school for the Summer semester.

I do charity work through a costuming group called the 501st Legion. It's basically Star Wars fans who make screen accurate costumes of the bad guys to spread the joy of Star Wars to children as well as to raise money for several causes.


----------



## bittner (Mar 5, 2009)

Hello all I am Bryan.  I am an EMT-B in Texas and a Paramedic student.  I have been an EMT for almost 2 years.  I don't like intros that much so thats pretty much it about me.


----------



## 2easy4u (Mar 7, 2009)

*2easy4u*

New guy on the block. I have been a medic since 1994. I started this career in my late thirties. So that makes me older than water I suppose. I have worked rural and city. The last 10 years I have been on a helicopter and I  appreciate more now than ever my colleagues on the ground and in the air.I have a wonderful opportunity to see many different services and the first responders at their finest. Okay.... Okay there are a few not so wonderful, but for the most part they are great. I have been visiting EMTLIFE for a few months on occasion and I thought that I would just jump in and test the water. To all of the folks that are working on their EMT or medic I encourage you to study hard and practice,practice,practice. Because when it's your show, its your show! Don't give yourself a chance to blame yourself. After you work a while  you will learn that it's not about you. It really has nothing to do with you. It's all about the patient. So learn all that you can and don't stop learning because we are depending on you to know what to do and when to do it. And to the rest of us, we can't go back,but we can sure as heck go forward.
 Thanks 
Later folks.


----------



## SafeTgirl (Mar 7, 2009)

Very nice introduction, 2easy4u.


----------



## 2easy4u (Mar 7, 2009)

*Introduction*

Thanks Safe T girl.
It will take me a little while to find my way around on this site, but I am looking forward to participating on this forum. I have a few things to do for today so I will check the posts a little later. Have a great day. And thanks for the welcome.


----------



## Duncan Hitchcock (Mar 7, 2009)

*Howdy*

I'm an old guy that's been in this business for 37 years.  I work for a county Fire Rescue Department.  My past has taken me thru jobs in the private sector and the third service EMS.
I have been a Paramedic since 1974 and an RN since 1984.​


----------



## elle (Mar 12, 2009)

hey im elle, im turning 21 on April 8th, I live in sunny san diego and love it. i just got my EMT-B card and am hopelessly looking for a job. I really want to work in the er as a tech but no luck so far. any tips would be awesome.


----------



## raven (Mar 12, 2009)

Hey all!

I've been lurking the forums for some time, might as well introduce myself. I'm 18 years old and going to University here in Toronto (Ryerson) for Info Tech Maangement (which I really, really don't like). I have an interest in working in EMS in York Region or Toronto, and I think I will pursue this instead of my ITM education.

This forum has been nothing but helpful in my decision to get into EMS, so thank you all for that!


----------



## fmrpddisp (Mar 14, 2009)

Hello everyone,

Anthony here. I am a former police/fire/ems dispatcher that decided to become a nurse then decided to be come a paramedic! I plan on starting EMT school down here at the end of May and then hopefully pass the state/national certifications and get a job!

My oldest brother has been a medic for 16 years in Northern California and my middle brother (I am the youngest) just graduated this past December with his ADN and smoked the NCLEX in February. Now he's just waiting for a job.

Anyway, I've been lurking on here for the last week or so and decided to join in the fun!

Great site and I look forward to participating in some discussions!

Anthony


----------



## SanDiegoEmt7 (Mar 15, 2009)

Hello All

I'm here to ask a few questions, contribute if I am able, but mostly to lurk.

I am currently an EMT-basic (read: interfacility transport specialist) looking to the future and deciding what my role in the EMS world will be.  I have watched this community for a while now, and there's a lot of good people and information to enjoy.


----------



## Medresponse44 (Mar 15, 2009)

First off thank you for this great site! I am currently an volunteer MRT/ FF for the town of New Fairfield, CT. I am also currently taking an EMT-B class to further my knowledge in the EMS field.


----------



## MassEMT (Mar 22, 2009)

Just registered and wanted to say hello

I'm from New Hampshire currently working in Boston as an EMT and in New Hampshire as a Firefighter/NREMT

Looking forward to the forums!


----------



## jay.ee.en.en (Mar 23, 2009)

Hey Im Jenn,

EMT Student done on thursday (if all goes well) 
Certified EMR I guess but no work out here for that!
Live in Calgary, Alberta, Canada, cold at the moment!!

Super excited to be on this site, seems to have some good people and some awesome information, look forward to talking to everyone B)


----------



## cakegonebad (Mar 23, 2009)

G' day all,
I have been floating around the forum like a ghost for a couple of months, so here's my intro.
My name is Christian and I'm 30 years young.
I was a Pastry chef back in Oz for 8 years, now I live in Tucson, Arizona with my wife and 3 cats. 
I start EMT school in May and I plan to become a Paramedic.
I have a lot of questions about ems and  have found answers to some of them here on emtlife.


----------



## medicdan (Mar 23, 2009)

Welcome All to the Life!


----------



## WannaBeFlight (Mar 29, 2009)

*Hello...*

My name is Lauren, I live in Hendersonville NC. I have six years of experience with Sports Medicine, have been a Medical Assistant for 3 years and decided to pursue my dream of being a Paramedic this Fall. I have done ride alongs and have thoroughly enjoyed the experiences. My ultimate goal is to be a Flight Medic with Mission Hopsitals in Asheville, NC.


----------



## EMT-G36C (Apr 2, 2009)

*Haven't done this yet...*

I am a 21 y/o EMT-B.

My name is Francisco, but everyone calls me Frank, or Franco.

I've been working in the field for 5 months, and I love my job. City of Chicago, btw.

I work for MedEx, an 11 year old private company on Chicago's northside.

In my spare time I like to hang out with buddies and have a few brews, watch movies, or documentary tv shows, or play video games.

I'm also a really bad guitarist.

I eventually want to work for the FD, or become a paramedic and LEO.


----------



## EMT-Dan (Apr 2, 2009)

Hey Guys,
               My name is Daniel and I'm a 20 y/o college junior. I'm currently an EMT-B student hoping to finish up in early June. When I do, I would like to become an EMT-B in the city of Virginia Beach and become nationally registered. I look forward to meeting new people and getting started. B)


----------



## 8jimi8 (Apr 2, 2009)

well i've already been posting a bit. didn't see this thread cause i went straight to the ALS forum when i started reading!

i'm an NREMT-B with Texas license.  I'm about 5 weeks out from graduating with my RN.  Ultimately I want to fly as an RN.  Completely infatuated with pre-hospital care.

31 years old, rock climber, scuba diver and world traveler.


----------



## FTRPO (Apr 2, 2009)

*Emt-b*

Hello to everyone. My name is Ty, I just found the forum about a week ago and have been addicted ever since. Im hoping this will go away soon . I start my EMT-B class on Monday the 6th. I plan on going to paramedic school after completion of EMT-B. I look forward to chatting with you guys and listening to all of the advice that the seasoned have to offer.


----------



## norcalrider (Apr 3, 2009)

Hey all...my name is Jordan. I am from Oakdale, Ca. I am an EMT-B and will be continuing my education in the fall or winter in order to obtain my Paramedic's license. As of right now I am trying to get on at AMR and will also be working for a fire department as a reserve firefighter and working on their bus.


----------



## ClarkKent (Apr 3, 2009)

Welcome NorCalRider, I am just as new as you to the forum.


----------



## norcalrider (Apr 3, 2009)

Thanks man! Seems like a pretty cool place here.


----------



## RDUNNE (Apr 6, 2009)

Hey everyone. My name is Ryan, and I turn 19 this month. I'm currently a First Responder student, hoping to go all the way to EMT-P. I'm very new to the EMS field. Grew up wanting to be a soldier, but a fractured tib during my second to last week of basic killed that. So I came home and started wondering what I was gonna do, started talking to a good friend that happens to be an EMT and thought it sounded like something I'd enjoy. Like I said I'm still really new to all of it, but so far I love it.


----------



## MediGal4Life (Apr 6, 2009)

*Newly Certified EMT-Basic!*

Hi, everyone!  My name is An and I just got my EMT-B county certification.  I'm very excited to find a job and pick up tips from all the great people on this board.  I'm a 21 y.o. college student about to graduate in the spring with my Bachelor's degree in human biology/pre-medicine.  My goal is to get a physician assistant Master's degree.  As of now, I'd like to work as an EMT and enter a nursing program to get experience and hours for a physician assistant program.  I've been playing the violin for 8 years and counting.  I like to hang out with friends, watch movies, listen to music, and read in my free time.  I'm glad to meet you all...come by to say hi!


----------



## VFFforpeople (Apr 12, 2009)

*New*

Hello, Name is Joshua. I am a VFF for my county, and am going back to school and planning on working my way up to CCRN. I re-took NREMT yesterday and hoping I passed this time. I have been on and off the site reading the posts. I have enjoyed it. This is my first post. Thank for making a wonderful site like this.


----------



## April992 (Apr 13, 2009)

*Hey Guys and Gals!*

I joined a little while ago, but haven't really given it much thought since I've been in school. I've now completed my class room portion of the PCP/EMT program and now have about a month and a half left of practicum. 

I've been looking around this site, and it truly looks amazing! It is a great outlet for EMS workers to get together and share their experiences. 

A little about myself:

Location: Currently residing in Saskatchewan, Canada, recently moved from Yukon Canada, originally from BC, Canada
Age: 23
Sex: Female!
Level of EMS? EMR - Past 4 years. PCP/EMT - Student, complete May 09
What type of service - EMR - Oil, forestry and mining industries, ambulance services (Across three provinces and one territory)
Future education plans - ACP or EMT-P I believe is what it is called outside of Canada? I plan to become an air evac paramedic (My life long goal!) One more step and I'm there!

Hope you're enjoying this site as much as I have come to!


----------



## STATION4 (Apr 14, 2009)

*Hi all*

I'm 34.From Tunkhannock Pa.In the north east part of pennsylvania.Im a full time 911 dispatcher for Wyoming County 911 Center.Also i work part time for the county paramedic unit as an Emt.I'm a Volunteer firefighter with Mehoopany Fire Dept Station 3 been a member their for 19 years,Also run with our next due dept Meshoppen Fire Dept Station 2 for 2 years.also an member with Mehoopany ambulance Station 4 been their for 18 years.Also i run with Tunkhannock ambulance Station 1 been their for 5 years.All these dept are with then 5 minutes of my residence.We all work GOOD together when we have to.And we have been on calls where we all been their.

Thank you 

Terry D. Anderson Jr.
 EMT/FIREFIGHTER

Wyoming County 911 Dispatcher #66-69


----------



## john76 (Apr 14, 2009)

*my introduction*

hello everyone my name is John i have just enrolled in the emt basic course at my local college and i hope i can get through it so i can go on to get my paramedic degree. I just wanted to say hi and to introduce myself and to say that iam really glad that this site is here so  everyone can talk and share ideas and us students can get advice and encouragement from you veterns.


----------



## EmsPrincess* (Apr 15, 2009)

Hi there!
EMT student starting May 4th : )


----------



## VFFforpeople (Apr 15, 2009)

Welcome in, and glad to see another up and coming EMS worker.


----------



## D_H (Apr 16, 2009)

*Another newbie!*

Hello,
My name is Oliver and I will be starting EMT-B coursework next week. It sounds corny but the best friend a guy could ask for has encouraged me to follow in his footsteps and become an EMT. He is now a fireman but I look back on the 12 years he served as an EMT and Paramedic with fondness and realize this is a good choice for me. I've been married for almost 8 years and have 2 young children who are a handful. I have also spent the last 7 years as a high school teacher and hope there will be a job once I complete my initial training. I look forward to hearing stories and gaining insight from the experienced and inexperienced alike!


----------



## JBK617 (Apr 16, 2009)

I'm Rick living in Utah primary job is corporate security secondary at the primary job is EMT-B. Certified 2 weeks ago

Have to admim the one liner tread got me hooked here, some intresting stories


----------



## aandjmayne (Apr 16, 2009)

Welcome!!!^_^


----------



## VFFforpeople (Apr 16, 2009)

welcome, glad to have you!


----------



## guardian528 (Apr 16, 2009)

hey guys, i've been lurking around the site ever since i found it about a month ago, finally decided to actually join it. I'm from the goodland down in Southern California, this will be my 4th year lifeguarding, and i'll be completing my emt-b in just few more weeks. i needed it for a promotion lifeguarding, but after doing some ride alongs i'm hoping to work on an ambulance part-time also cause it was pretty cool. see you guys around

~ian


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Apr 19, 2009)

Likewise didn't see this thread, so posted here first time out.  After 120 posts...  Hi, Y'll!

http://www.emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=12215


----------



## Stewart1990 (Apr 19, 2009)

ive only had bout 18 posts, but here goes...hi everyone, im from western pa and i'm starting my emt-b coursework. i intend to go on to be a paramedic and persue it as a full time job.


----------



## subliminal1284 (Apr 19, 2009)

Signed up last night, Im in Kenosha, WI. Not an EMT yet. Getting certified this year. I was a firefighter explorer and have gone on many ride alongs and done alot of training with the fire department so I already have a good deal of experience with Fire/Rescue/EMS.


----------



## Stewart1990 (Apr 19, 2009)

same here, but negative on the ride alongs. i was mostly 'go set up the helipad' lol


----------



## subliminal1284 (Apr 19, 2009)

haha yeah, I guess some areas dont allow minors to go on ride alongs. But Im glad the area I was in at the time did I gained alot of experience from it. That was a long time ago though I was 17 when I left the explorers and Im 25 now.


----------



## Stewart1990 (Apr 20, 2009)

subliminal1284 said:


> haha yeah, I guess some areas dont allow minors to go on ride alongs. But Im glad the area I was in at the time did I gained alot of experience from it. That was a long time ago though I was 17 when I left the explorers and Im 25 now.



wish i had the ride alongs though. i think what qualified me to make landing zones was A. Im short, B. I'm a swift little one, C. Apparently I'm good at making large squares out of orange cones


----------



## DV_EMT (Apr 20, 2009)

*New here....*

Hi all,

I'm Dom and I'm currently just finishing up licencsure for my EMT-B. I'm a licenced Pharmacy Tech and member of the SB county Medical Reserve corp. Glad to have joined up with the forum. I look forward to meeting y'all


----------



## Stewart1990 (Apr 20, 2009)

DV_EMT said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm Dom and I'm currently just finishing up licencsure for my EMT-B. I'm a licenced Pharmacy Tech and member of the SB county Medical Reserve corp. Glad to have joined up with the forum. I look forward to meeting y'all



Welcome, Dom!
We promise we don't bite, except on days that end in y.


----------



## rescuepoppy (Apr 20, 2009)

WannaBeFlight said:


> My name is Lauren, I live in Hendersonville NC. I have six years of experience with Sports Medicine, have been a Medical Assistant for 3 years and decided to pursue my dream of being a Paramedic this Fall. I have done ride alongs and have thoroughly enjoyed the experiences. My ultimate goal is to be a Flight Medic with Mission Hopsitals in Asheville, NC.



So you wanna wear a green jump suit? Welcome from a neighbor down in the foot hills.


----------



## dmacatslater83 (Apr 20, 2009)

My name is Damien Im 25 Ihave two sons and a daughter. Just took the cbt today and now I sit and wait for the outcome


----------



## DV_EMT (Apr 20, 2009)

Stewart1990 said:


> Welcome, Dom!
> We promise we don't bite, except on days that end in y.



Im sure its better than someof the car forums I've joined in the past. It's ridiculous to see some of their antics.


----------



## PEVRS169 (Apr 21, 2009)

My name is Ryan and I am 26 y/o. I have been an EMT-B for about 3 years and I am starting EMT-E class in about a week. I am a full time EMT with Prince Edward Rescue and love this line of work. My next goal is to get cleared on Rescue 1 (our heavy rescue unit). If anyone wants to know anything else just ask.


----------



## jthommd (Apr 23, 2009)

Hi everyone, I'm Josh. I've been a member of this site for a while but never really checked it out. I just turned 19, have been a EMT-B since May 08 and a EMT-IV (a license unique to Wisconsin) since March 09. I'm majoring in biochemistry at UW-Madison, planning to go to medical school, and running with Cross Plains EMS. I can't decide whether I'd be happier as a paramedic or a doctor, but I know that someday I want to live in Africa where I can do the most good. Anybody with advice or a similar story, hit me up. Oh, and interesting fact - I'm in the UW marching band a.k.a. the best college band in the world.

Constantly thinking about the debt that's piling on to my education while I work at a volunteer EMS station,
Josh


----------



## VFFforpeople (Apr 23, 2009)

Yep, I am a VFF right now, just trying to get more experiance as I wait for LVN to start up. an WI huh? what is EMT-IV? I have not heard of that. I wish you luck!


----------



## dustymedic (Apr 24, 2009)

Hello,

My name is Tim(dustymedic)

I am 25 years old, former EMT/Firefighter in Breckenridge, CO, now a medic, 68W-Healthcare specialist/Combat medic, US Army, currently deployed downrange South of Baghdad as a line battery medic. This world is a lot different than the civilian EMS I was accustomed to, but nice, and a lot more high speed.

I was a First Responder at 15, EMT-B at 17, Fire1/2 and HAZMAT OPS by 18 and then Army a few years back. Currently looking at possibly Flight medic or PA school with the army, or going back to civilian fire/ems when I get out. Cannot really decide if I want to get the Air Assault/Airborne out of my system before I get back or not lol

I am an avid traveller and am always open to something/somewhere new, if you know of any cool jobs, hit me up.

Thanks
Tim


----------



## NorCalMedic (Apr 24, 2009)

Hey my name is David and im 22 and I live in California. I started my career as a first responder and volunteered for the local fire department. From there I went to EMT school and got certified as an EMT-B and continued volunteering. I later went to FF1 academy to help build my resume to try and get into the fire department. When i realized that you needed more then a FF1 cert and a EMT-B cert i went ahead and went to paramedic school, which leads me to where I am now.


----------



## foxfire (Apr 29, 2009)

hey, I am Coletta, age 22. I am a EMT-B, recieved my cert a few months ago. Went to Creighton U. for my training and hope to go there for paramedic training. currently looking for a job as a emt. I work in the family business, and enjoy, hiking, wrangling, scuba diving,rappeling, sewing,camping,skiing, SAR and learning all I can in the medical world. =) 
I love the lights and siriens the most, have ever since I was a kid. =D
I stumbled across this forum and really liked the discussions, and topics.


----------



## VFFforpeople (Apr 29, 2009)

Welcome to the forums!


----------



## foxfire (Apr 29, 2009)

thanks!, glad to be aboard. This forum is pretty awsome. looking forward to learning alot.


----------



## zappa26 (Apr 30, 2009)

Hi all,

My name is Jake, I'm a seventeen year old high school graduate from Minnesota.  I've been a Lifeguard with basic First Aid and CPR/AED since December 2007.  Currently I'm taking classes to become a First Responder, and I'm also going to start CNA classes next month as well.  I hope to get my EMT-B this fall and become a full-fledged Paramedic by the time I'm twenty.  I wanted to get into EMS since I finished lifeguard training, as I've always enjoyed the First Aid part of my job ... although it also helps that my uncle is a Medic and has been forever.

In my free time I like listening to music, working on my car and driving it in illegal/unsafe manners, and just hanging out with my friends.  I'm pretty active on some car forums so I hope to become an active member here as I continue in EMS.

Thanks in advance for the welcome, see you all around!


----------



## "Doc" Fox (Apr 30, 2009)

Hello all.

I'm Steve "Doc" Fox.  First off, I'm not a doctor, but my friends refer to me that way becuase of my deep intrest in emergency medical services, and the fact they ask me all there medical questions, like "does this look infected to you".  My main background have been in law enforcement for 5 years, and security services sinced I was 18 years old.  I am currently unempolyed due to lay offs at my former employer, where I was a MFR for a plastics plant.  I am a First Responder, and I am plaining to use this time away from working to optain my EMT-B certification, and hopfully work for an ambulance service here in Illinois.  I look forward to gaining more knowledge to a field that I love to work in, and can't wait to get more into.  Thanks, and be safe everyone.


----------



## Hopeless Romantic (May 1, 2009)

*Hey There*

Hey guys,

My names Jeremy. I'm training to be an EMT-B over the summer. I'm a little excited and nervous about it. I look forward to being on this forum.


----------



## VFFforpeople (May 1, 2009)

Welcome the 3 of you! 

Foxfire-Yes you can learn alot, take your time read through the posts, a few people in here I admire and know alot. (dont be like me a mouth off lol.) I learn more by listening then I do by speaking. You will do well!


----------



## JustMarti (May 1, 2009)

*Intro*

Hi, I'm Marti... 911 dispatcher for 18 years, EMT for local volunteer service for 8 years, CPR instructor for 7 years...in southeastern Minnesota.

hmmm, I got started in EMS a little late, went through the class with my daughter the year she turned 18. (beat her national score by a few points! hehehe)  

I'm glad to see some posts from  a few older "newbies".  It's never too late to get started.  (Might just be a little harder to get the old gray matter working again.)

I'm looking forward to learning from everyone and sharing information.


----------



## Solid_Snake (May 1, 2009)

Hi, my name's Pat and I'm considering becoming an EMT after my time in the military is up. That means I'm willing to take any advice any of y'all have on this subject. Any info on how good the job prospects will be for emt's a few years from now would be great. Also, any info on what the best types of emt/paramedic schools there are would also be great.


----------



## VFFforpeople (May 1, 2009)

Solid_Snake said:


> Hi, my name's Pat and I'm considering becoming an EMT after my time in the military is up. That means I'm willing to take any advice any of y'all have on this subject. Any info on how good the job prospects will be for emt's a few years from now would be great. Also, any info on what the best types of emt/paramedic schools there are would also be great.



Hit the BLS area and hit the education and training link. Best places to start looking for the info you inquire about. Any thing else you can't find, the feel free to post.


----------



## HotelCo (May 2, 2009)

Solid_Snake said:


> Hi, my name's Pat and I'm considering becoming an EMT after my time in the military is up. That means I'm willing to take any advice any of y'all have on this subject. Any info on how good the job prospects will be for emt's a few years from now would be great. Also, any info on what the best types of emt/paramedic schools there are would also be great.



First off, thank you for your service.

Check out the Education and Training section for some info.


----------



## foxfire (May 2, 2009)

VFFforpeople said:


> Welcome the 3 of you!
> 
> Foxfire-Yes you can learn alot, take your time read through the posts, a few people in here I admire and know alot. (dont be like me a mouth off lol.) I learn more by listening then I do by speaking. You will do well!



Are you guys offended with alot of questions? I don't mean dumb ones, but more of the "trying to understand" type.  
 I tend to ask alot of questions, When I am trying to understand something. I don't want to close the door of oportunity to learn, with my clumsy way of trying to understand how people think in the EMS world.:unsure:


----------



## willbeflight (May 3, 2009)

*Im a Newbie*

Hi everyone!!  I am from Hendersonville NC and I am getting ready to start school in the fall for the EMT program.  I am so excited!!  I rode with the boys at Buncombe County EMS yesterday and got a tour of MAMA!  I can die a happy woman!  If anyone has any ideas to help me, please let me know.  I can use all of the help I can get.  Thanks


----------



## HotelCo (May 3, 2009)

foxfire said:


> Are you guys offended with alot of questions? I don't mean dumb ones, but more of the "trying to understand" type.
> I tend to ask alot of questions, When I am trying to understand something. I don't want to close the door of oportunity to learn, with my clumsy way of trying to understand how people think in the EMS world.:unsure:


There are one or two people that might pick on you a bit. For the most part, if you're asking a serious question, you'll get an answer.


----------



## willbeflight (May 3, 2009)

That's ok.  I don't mind being picked on if I can learn from the situation.  I want to be the best Medic I can be.  My purpose in life is to live a life of purpose.....


----------



## foxfire (May 3, 2009)

HotelCo said:


> There are one or two people that might pick on you a bit. For the most part, if you're asking a serious question, you'll get an answer.



Ok, I don't mind getting picked on. I learn from that too. I want to learn as much as I can here. 
Thanks^_^


----------



## AaronMRT (May 4, 2009)

Hey all, my name is Aaron and I've been a MRT here in Connecticut for the past 5 years. I am in the process of joining my local volunteer ambulance and may be taking an EMT-B class in the somewhat near future. Me and my girlfriend have been together for the past 16+ years and we have 2 English Bulldogs, a French Bulldog, Sun Conure and an African Grey. I hope to learn alot while spending time in these forums. I know as an MRT, I am limited at what I can do, but I'm sure I will be able to pick up many tips here. Good to be here and see you in the forums!


----------



## medicdan (May 4, 2009)

Welcome to new members!


----------



## micsaver (May 5, 2009)

I can't believe I only have 61 posts! YEY for #62


----------



## TraumaFX (May 6, 2009)

Just thought I'd introduce myself - I've been in EMS for 25 years, career firefighter for 17, instructor for nearly 20, EMS director for 11. I think that makes me about 110 years old!
Anyway, great to be here. There seems to be allot of really good people here along with interesting discussions and advice.


----------



## willbeflight (May 6, 2009)

TraumaFX said:


> Just thought I'd introduce myself - I've been in EMS for 25 years, career firefighter for 17, instructor for nearly 20, EMS director for 11. I think that makes me about 110 years old!
> Anyway, great to be here. There seems to be allot of really good people here along with interesting discussions and advice.



Nice to meet you!!  I'm Christy.  I am sure I can learn alot from you!  Welcome!!


----------



## Orion619 (May 8, 2009)

Hello. 22/m Freshly licensed emt-b here in San Diego. Looking forward to all the good information and people that this forum has.


----------



## HotelCo (May 8, 2009)

Orion619 said:


> Hello. 22/m Freshly licensed emt-b here in San Diego. Looking forward to all the good information and people that this forum has.



Welcome to the forum. Grab yourself a beverage and make yourself at home.


----------



## garett1979 (May 8, 2009)

*hey yall*

My name is garett im two weeks shy of wrapping up my emt-b class.Im currently riding with one of the best squads in the state, with the best people in the world. My partner is a very intelligent awesome young lady you all may know as wildfire2209. We both plan on going career and cant think of anything else in the world wed rather be doing. I look forward to serving beside our fellow emt brothers and sisters, all be safe


----------



## BDB (May 8, 2009)

Hi, I'm new here, I just want to think everyone for their opinions and interesting posts. They really helped me learn what I was getting into with EMS. Cheers!


----------



## VFFforpeople (May 8, 2009)

welcome to all!


----------



## Lunah (May 11, 2009)

Well, dang ... I didn't see this intro thread earlier, so I posted my intro elsewhere:

http://www.emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=12642

Whoops!


----------



## VFFforpeople (May 11, 2009)

Welcome, glad to have you!


----------



## Dave Rutibah (May 12, 2009)

*Hello to everyone!*

I'm brand new to the field of EMS and feel lucky to have found this forum.  I worked for eight years in an auto body shop and during that time I felt like I should be doing something different with my life.  Years ago I was involved in a terrible hiking acident and I would not be alive today if it was'nt for the EMS.  I would like to help people the way I was helped and possibly give somebody a second shot at life or even a third depending on how accident prone the individual may be. I study at a community college and have taken many classes, such as anatomy, physiology, microbiology, human biology, and several others, all with the goal of gaining a better undrstanding of the human body.  At this point I'm not sure what my major is.  It has been suggested to me that I work toward becoming an R.N.  We'll see about that!  I understand that working for the EMS is not for everyone.  I have a tremendous repect for the job as well as for the people who do the job. I do feel that I'll do well in the EMS but there is only one way to find out.  I graduated from a long drawn out emt-b course, passed the National Registry Exam, and here I am.  If I'm good at it, maybe someday I'll become a medic.


----------



## MMiz (May 12, 2009)

Dave,

Welcome to EMTLife!


----------



## LucidResq (May 12, 2009)

Dave Rutibah said:


> It has been suggested to me that I work toward becoming an R.N.  We'll see about that!



Do it. Do it. Everyone in the world will agree that you should. If you can be a good nurse, be a nurse. Doors will fly open for you. And if you get sick of emergency stuff, as a nurse, it's not that difficult to change fields.


----------



## SauceyEMT (May 12, 2009)

Ok...so I'm 30 m, in the metro Boston area, but originally (and spiritually) from the lovely City of San Diego. I am a once expired and now re-certified EMT-B who's not currently working in the field. I am currently a police officer, but given the state of budgets here, who knows how long that will last. -_- I am trying to find a part time EMT-B position to work on my basic skills and patient care. I've been thinking about possibly heading to medic school at some point, but that remains to be seen. So in short, I fight bad guys, and want to drive an ambulance  Nice to meet everyone...


----------



## ashbug071301 (May 13, 2009)

Hi everyone I'm Ashley or Ash (whatever suits your fancy) and I am a brand new EMT-B. I just took my NREMT exam yesterday and I passed with flying colors. I am not with a service yet but hope to be very soon. I was a CNA for 4 years and attempted to go to nursing school. Couldn't get past the waiting list. I found out about this forum through my hubby who has been a member for a while. So if anyone who has some helpful advice for a newbie I would be glad to hear it! B)


----------



## Dave Rutibah (May 14, 2009)

LucidResq said:


> Do it. Do it. Everyone in the world will agree that you should. If you can be a good nurse, be a nurse. Doors will fly open for you. And if you get sick of emergency stuff, as a nurse, it's not that difficult to change fields.



That is good advice, thankyou!


----------



## VFFforpeople (May 15, 2009)

Welcome new members. Also as to the RN, I am going to school for medic while my name is on the list. Then when called to go I will go RN/Medic..Then one day hope to put CC in front of those. Good luck!


----------



## Dearing Baymiller (May 16, 2009)

*New in EMS*

hello everyone.
i'm 36, in Spencer, IA, and am about to begin EMS classes at the local college. i am really stoked over the chance to get back to school after fifteen or so years, and finally get into the EMT/Paramedic program.

i am a displaced factory worker with a bit of history in health care. my dad was a bad diabetic who didn't take care of himself, from the time i was seven until  he died when i was fifteen, he was almost total care at home. in my early twenties, after a stint working in the mortuary,  i was a first responder back home in Missouri, and was encouraged to go on to EMT, but i didn't feel at the time i was responsible enough to handle the job. instead i became a CNA at a few nursing homes for over eight years. during this time, i really began to have a desire to work on an ambulance to help people out. towards the end of this eight year run, my mother fell into poor health, and would have died at home if not for our local paramedics. this sealed the deal for me. i wanted to do this. unfortunately, i couldn't afford it because of helping mom pay her bills since she could no longer work, and my belief that i couldn't get a student loan.
due to the need for more money, and medical insurance, four years ago i went to a local printing factory here in Iowa. 

well, we were shut down this year, and due to being a displaced worker, and being reliable on bills and credit, i have been given grants and got a decent student loan, all on top of a good stretch of unemployment coming up, i can finally get back into school to do the program. i am incredibly excited about this. i'm taking some basic Summer classes started this Monday, and beginning the EMT certificate stage of the program in August.

i am looking forward to reading and learning much here from the experienced professionals. thanks for having me, and allowing me to ramble on.

Dearing


----------



## willbeflight (May 16, 2009)

Dearing Baymiller said:


> hello everyone.
> i'm 36, in Spencer, IA, and am about to begin EMS classes at the local college. i am really stoked over the chance to get back to school after fifteen or so years, and finally get into the EMT/Paramedic program.
> 
> i am a displaced factory worker with a bit of history in health care. my dad was a bad diabetic who didn't take care of himself, from the time i was seven until  he died when i was fifteen, he was almost total care at home. in my early twenties, after a stint working in the mortuary,  i was a first responder back home in Missouri, and was encouraged to go on to EMT, but i didn't feel at the time i was responsible enough to handle the job. instead i became a CNA at a few nursing homes for over eight years. during this time, i really began to have a desire to work on an ambulance to help people out. towards the end of this eight year run, my mother fell into poor health, and would have died at home if not for our local paramedics. this sealed the deal for me. i wanted to do this. unfortunately, i couldn't afford it because of helping mom pay her bills since she could no longer work, and my belief that i couldn't get a student loan.
> ...



Welcome to EMTLife!!  Glad you made it!!


----------



## airman1stclass (May 17, 2009)

*Im VERY VERY new to all this!*

Hey there all. My name is david and i'm currently going to school in Prescott AZ to become an Airline Pilot! 

I know I know....NOT an EMT.... But stick with me.

Over the last year or so I have had an idea for a movie centered around an EMT in Miami. I don't want to give the story away for obvious reasons of idea theft and what not, but I have made it my summer project to story board my movie, and write up a decent script.

I know nothing about the ins and outs of EMT's and paramedics other than you call 911 and you guys show up.

I'm not looking for bloody storys of sadness and death, i just want to know what a normal day in the life of YOU guys is.

Where do you stay when you don't have a call?
Do you always get the same ambulance?
How long is your day?
What can you do on your down time (on the clock).

You know...stuff like that!.

Any info is good info. ^_^ Thanks for your time, and I look forward to learning more about your feild....btw...if anyone has any questions about being a pilot...I'm here for ya! LOL.

Thanks again!

David-


----------



## HotelCo (May 17, 2009)

airman1stclass said:


> Where do you stay when you don't have a call?
> Do you always get the same ambulance?
> How long is your day?
> What can you do on your down time (on the clock).



In the ambulance at post or at the station, depending on where you work.
No, you don't always get the same ambulance. (Private doesn't anyway)
12 hours
During the down time (there is a lot): Sleep, eat, go on the internet, watch a movie on the laptop, chat with your partner(s).

Being an EMT isn't all that exciting most of the time. There is a lot of downtime. Every call isn't a true emergency either. You'll see a lot of "I've had this pain for 3 months, I thought it was time I called someone" or the ever popular "Nausea and vomiting for 1 day"


----------



## Sapphyre (May 17, 2009)

HotelCo said:


> the ever popular "Nausea and vomiting for 1 day"



HAHAHAHA, ONLY 1 day?


I stay in the rig, we "post" on street corners.
I usually get the same ambulance, but, not always.
LOTS of downtime, it's spent studying, watching movies on the laptop, cruising the internet, sleeping, talking to my partner, chatting it up with ER staff, knitting, whatever we can do to keep busy.
My day is officially 11.5 hours, I RARELY get off on time.


----------



## HotelCo (May 18, 2009)

Sapphyre said:


> HAHAHAHA, ONLY 1 day?



Yep. had quite a few of those during my clinicals.

Had one girl come in for Abd pain x 10 minutes. The entire nursing staff was mad at her... until they later found out she really did have something wrong. (I want to say appendicitis) and she had to be rushed to surgery.


----------



## swharto (May 18, 2009)

Hello all,

My name is Seth. I have worked a lot of different jobs over the last ten years, but I have never really felt like I belonged in those fields.  I am in the process of moving cross country and I am looking to pursue a career working in the EMS field after I move to Colorado.  

I have been lurking on this forum for a little over two months, and have already learned a fair amount.  I am excited to pick all of your brains!


----------



## RedMed (May 20, 2009)

Self-employed makeup artist and hairstylist for fashion, tv and events; mom of 2 boys 7 and 14.  At age 34, going back to school full-time for pre-med.  Always wanted to be in medicine, but life took over and made $ with my talents.  I help people feel good about themselves from the outside in.  I now want to make people feel good from the inside out.  Currently an EMT student and will hopefully be certified by July.  This will give me great hands-on experience to apply to med-school.  It is really scary but I love challenges and I have a very supportive husband and family.  Happy to have found this forum.


----------



## RedMed (May 20, 2009)

hey airman1stclass, I'd like to jump out of a plane.


----------



## armywifeemt (May 20, 2009)

*Hello!!*

I'm Kaleigh. I'm a 21 year old army wife. I got my Firefighter 1 certification in Ohio about two and a half years ago (120 hours) and completed my EMT-B class in the spring of 07. Due to a series of... shall we say, insane, events, I am now scrambling to try to finish my certification up.. So it remains to be seen if and when I will actually be an EMT-B. 

I hope to be a paramedic at some point, and my end goal is care flight. 

That said, if anyone knows if there are any services that specifically do pediatric care flight, and if so what is required to work in that field, I'd appreciate all the information I can get. 

 

-Kaleigh


----------



## Lunah (May 20, 2009)

We've flown babies to Children's Hospital in DC -- they have SkyBear:

http://www.childrensnational.org/De...spx?Type=Dept&Id=6032&Name=Transport Medicine

That is the only peds-only transport I'm familiar with. I would guess that some PICU/NICU experience would be a prerequisite.


----------



## VFFforpeople (May 21, 2009)

Welcome to the newcomers glad to have you!


----------



## Chelle (May 21, 2009)

My name is Michelle.  I am an EMT-b in a rural Midwestern town.  I'm also a classroom associate (that's ***-ociate to my classroom teacher.  Beyotch!  ) I work with a severe & profound little guy everyday.  We've come a long way, baby.

I am a lampworker in my spare time (ha).  I make glass beads in a torch flame.  And I always save the best for last, I'm a wife and mom to a 20, 16 & 12 yr olds.  Been married for 22 years and I think that qualifies me for either an award or some good drugs.  

I was an EMT over 20 years ago, when I was just 19 and thought I was a woman.  A few surgeries, moves and babies later, I let it go.  I've wanted to get back to it ever since.  So, here I am.


----------



## lilsiouXz (May 22, 2009)

*intro...*

Hey there, so my name is Susie - I'm 39 and have two sons, 20 and 18 - and I'm totally new to this field.

I just completed my EMT-B and state certification in April (VA).  I've only stood one clinical in an ER and had my first ride-along last week, looking forward to my second next Thursday.

My instructors are encouraging me to take the accelerated Medic course coming up - August to December.  I've gone back and forth in my head a bazillion times, but I do not think I will be doing it.  I've asked many EMTs (different levels) for their opinion, and they all seem to agree that I should take some time running with a Rescue Squad before I move on.  My EMT-B course was accelerated as well, so I already know the workload - I cannot even fathom what it will be in the Medic course.  

This is my plan... I'm applying with the school system to work in a clinic during the day, and I've also applied to run with a squad down at the Oceanfront in the evening.  

I am taking the Intro to ALS, Professional Development, Ops, and Basic ECG over the summer, but I think that is as far as I will go until I get a bit more experience under my belt.

I'd love to hear any comments or suggestions you all may have.

TIA,
siouXz


----------



## VFFforpeople (May 22, 2009)

Welcome both!

As for your question/statement. I am a new EMT-B (long time FR). I am going to medic school this fall. It is a good idea to go while the drive is there, and also, EMT-B is High flow O2 transport. If you like or interested in getting more hands on, I say medic would be good, just keep truckin.My adivce goodluck either way.


----------



## HotelCo (May 22, 2009)

VFFforpeople said:


> EMT-B is High flow O2 transport.



Don't forget ALS intercept!


----------



## Lunah (May 22, 2009)

lilsiouXz said:


> My instructors are encouraging me to take the accelerated Medic course coming up - August to December.  I've gone back and forth in my head a bazillion times, but I do not think I will be doing it.  I've asked many EMTs (different levels) for their opinion, and they all seem to agree that I should take some time running with a Rescue Squad before I move on.  My EMT-B course was accelerated as well, so I already know the workload - I cannot even fathom what it will be in the Medic course.



I agree that you're wise to NOT jump into medic so quickly, especially given that it's an accelerated course. I went straight from EMT-B to EMT-P, but I did my Paramedic as a two-year degree program with sciences and all that jazz, and I was volunteering with a rescue squad while in school, so I got experience that way before I became a Paramedic.


----------



## lilsiouXz (May 22, 2009)

Thanx guys, for the welcome and the comments!  I do actually find it all very interesting and I'm pretty eager to soak it all up.  I'm quite a nerd of sorts, while others are putting their heads down in class, yawning, and sighing as an indication that the instructor is being long winded - there I sit, taking notes, highlighting my text, and just hanging on every word that is being said, haha.

So I guess another 'kink' I didn't mention earlier is that I will be moving back to Texas around June '10.  That was part of my instructors' motivation to get me to go through the accelerated Medic program.  He knows financially: I'm in a decent situation; family-wise: My kids are grown and basically take care of themselves; job-wise: I'm not employed at the moment and if I had to stay that way until December, it would be fine. 

So this leads me to one more question:

Do you guys think I should just continue to take courses that will apply to Medic until I move (all the while volunteering with a squad) and then sign up for a 2-year Medic program once I get to my destination?  I do plan to go in and speak with our Program Director about all of this soon, I just know that she's been trying to steer me towards the accelerated program as well, so not sure how biased she will be.


----------



## mct601 (May 22, 2009)

Hey guys

My name is Mitcheal. 19, from Mississippi. I'm currently in school at Pearl River Community College. Will be taking my EMT-B (two nights a week, 6-10pm; 6months long) courses this fall. After that I'll decide whether or not to take paramedic classes (three semesters of paramedicine, etc. and one semester of A&P). I decided to pursue a job in EMS/EMT field this Spring. I'll probably spend much of my time lurking about the forum, taking in all the information and discussion that is available.


----------



## NC13 (May 24, 2009)

Hello. I live in the San Francisco Bay Area. I'm currently a pre-med student. I first became interested in EMS last year when I decided to join the National Ski Patrol. I became OEC certified last November and did a season of patrolling. After that I decided that I really liked medicine. My EMT-B class starts in July and is 5 weeks. Im hoping my OEC will help me through it. I plan on working for a private company somewhere in Northern California. I'm shooting for Med school, but may end up at PA school. Most PA programs require lots of hours of direct patient care, so I think that being EMT is my best option.


----------



## VFFforpeople (May 24, 2009)

Welcome to everyone. Also don't limit your self, if you want medic be medic..if you want PA be PA..do what interestes you.


----------



## XCreativeXNameX (May 25, 2009)

*n00b*

hey hows it going? I'm new to the scene (starting EMT-B training on 6/1) just joined the site to gain a little knowledge on the job and to learn from what you guys post and gain a better understanding on what I can expect from the exciting career. ^_^


----------



## VFFforpeople (May 25, 2009)

Welcome, and expect to give O2 for everything, and wrap some wounds..and be paged at 3am for another old person falling, or someone who thinks they are having the worst chest pain of there life..then show up give O2..and it goes away. Thats about most things. Welcome and goodluck.


----------



## reaper (May 26, 2009)

VFFforpeople said:


> Welcome, and expect to give O2 very little, and wrap some wounds..and be paged at 3am for another elderly person that fell, due to a cardiac issue, or someone who knows they are having the worst chest pain of there life..then show up give O2 and do a full medical assessment on the pt. Thats about most things. Welcome and goodluck.




There fixed it for you, so he has a better understanding of what really happens!


----------



## duffy87 (May 26, 2009)

hey everyone started in 2007 and just made ALS 2009.

new to the forum!


----------



## medic417 (May 26, 2009)

duffy87 said:


> hey everyone started in 2007 and just made ALS 2009.
> 
> new to the forum!



Welcome.  Do everything I tell you and you will be alright.  Ignore everyone else.


----------



## HotelCo (May 26, 2009)

medic417 said:


> Welcome.  Do everything I tell you and you will be alright.  Ignore everyone else.



Except for that ^^^ ^_^


----------



## medic417 (May 26, 2009)

HotelCo said:


> Except for that ^^^ ^_^



Your not even a real hotel your only a motel.


----------



## VFFforpeople (May 26, 2009)

reaper said:


> There fixed it for you, so he has a better understanding of what really happens!



Thank you lol, ya I did go a little light on it HAHAHA..didnt want him to think it was that easy lol.


----------



## AthensTech09 (May 26, 2009)

Hi!  Looks like quite the active forum.  Now I know why EMTLife's slogan says #1.  Here's to a great future!


----------



## VFFforpeople (May 28, 2009)

Welcome and have fun!


----------



## scrapcat (May 28, 2009)

*New Here*

New here, just popping in to say hello all.


----------



## HotelCo (May 28, 2009)

scrapcat said:


> New here, just popping in to say hello all.



Welcome aboard.


----------



## NVBowhunter (May 28, 2009)

*Intro*

Hello all,

My name is William and I live in Las Vegas, NV. Just recieved my EMT-B cert in April and attending EMT-I in Aug. Just trying to study my :censored: off to become the best EMT I can be. I enjoy hunting and paintball in my down time. Looking forward to getting to know yall and pick your brains from time to time.

Take it easy,

Will


----------



## Seaglass (May 30, 2009)

NVBowhunter said:


> Hello all,
> 
> My name is William and I live in Las Vegas, NV. Just recieved my EMT-B cert in April and attending EMT-I in Aug. Just trying to study my :censored: off to become the best EMT I can be. I enjoy hunting and paintball in my down time. Looking forward to getting to know yall and pick your brains from time to time.
> 
> ...



Out of curiosity, what sort of bow do you hunt with?


----------



## mct601 (May 30, 2009)

I used to play paintball. I still have a gun actually, but never the time or cash to play. I also enjoy hunting and just recreationally shooting guns. Fun stuff.


----------



## trollwhite (Jun 1, 2009)

Hi my name is Kyle White. I just finished basic and just took my NREMT and state certificate. Im currently in school for emergency fire services and my paramedic. I hope to one day work on a fire department and part time for a private ambulance co


----------



## NJN (Jun 1, 2009)

trollwhite said:


> Hi my name is Kyle White. I just finished basic and just took my NREMT and state certificate. Im currently in school for emergency fire services and my paramedic. I hope to one day work on a fire department and part time for a private ambulance co



:nosoupfortroll:

Just kidding welcome to the forum.


----------



## trollwhite (Jun 1, 2009)

lol. its cool ive been called troll as a nickname since first grade


----------



## NVBowhunter (Jun 1, 2009)

Seaglass said:


> Out of curiosity, what sort of bow do you hunt with?




Just started shooting with a Bowtech General, that is one nice shooter B)

Before that I had a hand me down Hoyt.


----------



## cultex (Jun 2, 2009)

Hello everyone!  My names Joe Decker and I'm starting my EMT-B course on the 16th of this month.  3 years ago I was 2 weeks out from finishing the same course, but what I had to do and what I wanted to do at the time were different stories.  Fortunately I've been given the opportunity to pursue this passion again!


----------



## Seaglass (Jun 2, 2009)

NVBowhunter said:


> Just started shooting with a Bowtech General, that is one nice shooter B)
> 
> Before that I had a hand me down Hoyt.



That's what I've heard about that line. Never shot one myself yet. 

I've got a massive hideous compound of unknown origin (it's been spray-painted that many times by a previous owner), a Samick SKB, and a bamboo/ipe recurve. I like them all, but I take the SKB out most often. 

Not a hunter here--I just like to shoot stuff.


----------



## MedicSetla (Jun 3, 2009)

*Thaddeus Setla - NREMTP*

I am a Paramedic that began in Michigan and relocated to the SF bay Area.  I have worked as a Firefighter, Transport Paramedic, Volunteer, Paid per call and Part time Paramedic currently.  I fell into filmmaking and it is my goal to improve the industry with the tools and skills I have learned over the years.  EMS deserves the respect and the press that is usually given to other areas of the EMS field...  May we all learn from each other in this forum...


----------



## Dearing Baymiller (Jun 3, 2009)

Lunah said:


> I agree that you're wise to NOT jump into medic so quickly, especially given that it's an accelerated course. I went straight from EMT-B to EMT-P, but I did my Paramedic as a two-year degree program with sciences and all that jazz, and I was volunteering with a rescue squad while in school, so I got experience that way before I became a Paramedic.



hey guys.
that's pretty much my plan. i'm taking several required classes, including essentials of anatomy right now. med terminology and EMT-B starting in the fall. 
i'm looking at getting on the local ambulances after this, even if just a volunteer basis, while i continue my education. between scholarships, grants, student loans, and automatic unemployment since i'm a displaced worker (and they look like they will keep extending it to help me out while i'm full time in college) i'm looking at a two-year program for Paramed Specialist here in Iowa. i'm not jamming everything together too quickly. i have time i'm spreading it out for experience and to better absorb what i'm learning.

having a ball so far. 

Dave B.


----------



## bigblue439 (Jun 3, 2009)

David Klotz
EMT 5 years
Tabernacle Rescue Squad
Also a firefighter withMedford Farms Vol Fire Co
Both located in tabernacle burlington county NJ


----------



## klbrunner (Jun 4, 2009)

I am an EMT Basic trying to find a job in the area and starting Paramedic School Next week.  I have found a lot of useful information on this site.  I have absolutely no EMS experience except for clinical rides but I am hoping to get a lot more soon.


----------



## TraumaFX (Jun 4, 2009)

MedicSetla wrote: _I fell into filmmaking and it is my goal to improve the industry with the tools and skills I have learned over the years. EMS deserves the respect and the press that is usually given to other areas of the EMS field... May we all learn from each other in this forum..._

I've been in EMS for 25 years and that's exactly why I'm doing what I am - except that I supply the trainers, organizations and the film industry with my products. I did it too because I was frustrated with the lack of accurate coverage as what EMS is really about and watched too many people try and gouge EMS with the specialty items we need.
I admire your goal and wish you the best of luck!


----------



## atropine (Jun 4, 2009)

*Hello*

Hi, I am from southern Cali, I am a firefighter/medic, so some of my opinions may be bias lol, but I hope to get some insight and good points of views on many subjects on this site, thanks a million.


----------



## Hallofo (Jun 5, 2009)

*My Re-Introduction*

Howdy all, I've been gone a while and I decided to come back to the "fold" now that I am _finally_ done working overseas.

The Basics:
I'm a 25 y/o computer geek with aspirations to be a doctor. Many would argue that IT is a heck of a better paying job than most medical fields... and they're right. But I'm not in it for the money! Right now I am pursuing an IT degree simply to meet the requirement for Med School, and I figured I'd go with something I knew. And if somehting happens and this whole endevour doesn't pan out, I can always get another computer-related job!

The problem is, I need to _pay_ for that degree! So I am signing up for the local CC's EMT-B class and getting rid of any excuse not to dive in the the wide, wide world of medicine. I am not getting my EMT cert(s) just to look good on a Med School app,  I want to start working in the field at ANY level ASAP.

So I look forward to learning much from ya'll and enjoying the bodily-fluid spattered trip! Just a few questions though: Does anyone have an opinion on the EMT program offered by Lane Community College in Eugene, OR? And what books would you recommend reading to prime myself for an EMT class?

Thanks!:blush:


----------



## exodus (Jun 5, 2009)

Hallofo said:


> Howdy all, I've been gone a while and I decided to come back to the "fold" now that I am _finally_ done working overseas.
> 
> The Basics:
> I'm a 25 y/o computer geek with aspirations to be a doctor. Many would argue that IT is a heck of a better paying job than most medical fields... and they're right. But I'm not in it for the money! Right now I am pursuing an IT degree simply to meet the requirement for Med School, and I figured I'd go with something I knew. And if somehting happens and this whole endevour doesn't pan out, I can always get another computer-related job!
> ...



Just wondering, do you know how much an EMT makes? Lol


----------



## Hallofo (Jun 5, 2009)

*I have a good idea...*

I'm guessing somewhere in the 15-20k range, to start? Thats about what I could glean from these boards. I'm looking at this as a "college job" that will get my feet wet in the field and pay for gas whilst I study for my degree... I have seen the rant posts about burger flippers at McD's making more!


----------



## Sasha (Jun 5, 2009)

exodus said:


> Just wondering, do you know how much an EMT makes? Lol



Depending on where you work with an EMT Cert, it can be adequate if you don't have a family to support.


----------



## Jtabor (Jun 8, 2009)

Hey all,

My name is Johan and I am an intermediate looking to become a medic. I got into EMS as means to fund my med school and to get better experience in the field and know what to expect from medics and pts as they come into the ER, where I'll hopefully be the MD on the receiving side.

I'm 24 years old, born in Ohio and moved to GA at the age of 7 months. I lived on the same road until not long ago when I moved to Raleigh, NC to find work. Not much luck here, either! x_x

Anyways, uh, hi.


----------



## Hallofo (Jun 8, 2009)

Welcome, Johan!

It look like you and I have much in common; in that we both plan on using EMT employment to fund college and get our feet wet in the Med field.

You could not have picked a better place to start and learn!


----------



## VFFforpeople (Jun 8, 2009)

Welcome all, to EMTlife, hope you enjoy your stay. Just a tip, if you are passionate about a topic that is fine, just keep in mind the other person maybe too. Remeber mind your words and keep calm.


----------



## BigBoy (Jun 11, 2009)

hey im josh and i am 18 years old (19 on the 26). i live in the thumb of michigan where not to much happens. i first wanted to become a vff but the class for the ems came up first so i jump on the chance to learn something new.  as of now i am a mfr and just finishing my emt class (hoping i pass everthing). i just did my first midnight call last night at 1 in the morning which made today a long day. lol.


----------



## jay525 (Jun 12, 2009)

Hi all, my name is Jason.  I'm 27, I just passed registry and I am currently waiting for my licsense to come in from the state office.  I plan on going back for the Medic class this winter.


----------



## ClarkKent (Jun 12, 2009)

jay525 said:


> Hi all, my name is Jason.  I'm 27, I just passed registry and I am currently waiting for my licsense to come in from the state office.  I plan on going back for the Medic class this winter.



Welcome to the board and good luck with Medical school


----------



## Chappelley (Jun 16, 2009)

*Hello*

Hey everybuddy im 19 and just got my EMT basic course purchased today going online waiting for my book to come in mail cant wait to get started looking for a mentor anyone who wants to help or feels like they can answer questions would be very!!!! appreciated:blush:


----------



## takthis1 (Jun 17, 2009)

*From Redding, CA*

Hello, I am currently enrolled in a very condensed EMT-B summer course here in Redding, CA... I recently found out about this web site and am super excited to begin a career as an EMT-B... I am open to any feedback or suggestions you have to make it through this course, especially seeing as how I have never taken this intense of a course in such a condensed time! You will probably be seeing me asking many questions.....

Thanks and keep up the great work!


----------



## johnrmcgee3 (Jun 19, 2009)

*New "kid" on the block*

just kidding i havent been a kid in a while
 emt-I for 1 year going through paramedic clinicals
work for a private service
i have 3 boys 21, 14, 11.... you can do the math
just frustrated with this company and cant get loose
came in here looking for information and solutions
i love patient care and get much satisfaction from watching them do better, of course the other is also true


----------



## ResTech (Jun 19, 2009)

I have been a member on here for a few years but never really intro'd myself... My name is Derek... I am 31 and have three kids... two sons 12 and 3, and a daughter who is 9. I started in the emergency services when I was 14 as a junior member at my local FD. When I was 16 I became an EMT-MAST (PA titled back in the day)... at 18 I kicked my EMS career into overdrive... I joined my local EMS station and became very active and served as Deputy Chief from 2000-2002. My entire adult life (since 18) I have worked as a career EMS provider including a duel role position as a Firefighter. In amongst that I worked part-time as a police dispatcher. 

Currently, I am in my second year of Paramedic school with two semesters left to go. Starting this Fall, I will be jumping into Cardiology and Med Emergencies II. I do my field time at a busy city EMS station which has granted some really good experience. Its been a really fun and enlightening experience. 

Interest wise, I love music!! concerts are a rush... piercings and tattoos, discovering and downloading new music constantly, information technology, just started in Amateur Radio as a Technician Class operator. 

Personality wise... as some may have already gauged...lol... I am a pretty objective person... I state my opinion as it is and if u like it great... if not... I don't really care... I dont try to agree with ppl just to be buddy, buddy. All in all though I am a very relaxed and laid back person, very approachable and humble. I rarely ever get mad about ne thing.  

That's a brief synopsis of me... My Myspace link is within my signature...


----------



## traumaqueen63 (Jun 19, 2009)

Hey guys! I am a 46 yr old almost divorced mother of 2 girls (9 & 13) who lives in Southern Wisconsin. Have worked in the medical field all my life as a nursing assistant,then for the past 14 years as a unit clerk in a hospital. Always wanted to be an EMT,so several months ago,I took the EMT Basic course,passed and now just waiting to get hired on by my local Fire/EMS department. I have been doing ride-alongs with them on my days off from the hospital.  Obviously I love helping people - sick or not! In my spare time I love to garden,read and surf the web!  I plan to be an EMT to supplement my income and I probably would do it for free, but don't tell anyone!


----------



## Yugosaki (Jun 24, 2009)

Hello, I'm a 20 year old student in Edmonton, Alberta, Canada. I am technically trained at the EMR level, but heres a little background in my bumpy road already. When I (and others in my class) went to take the exam, there was a bunch of stuff on it I was not familiar with. I don't want to assign blame but I personally don't feel I was trained properly, and heard rumours afterwords the school i went to was of a low quality. As such, I'm getting back on the horse and will be taking the whole EMR program over again. I AM allowed to attempt a retest, but I'd much rather be trained properly from the start.

Anyway, I plan to be an EMT in my city and won't let a little setback stop me, so here I am.


----------



## johnrmcgee3 (Jun 24, 2009)

*Emtr*

I am not sure about in Canada but here in the states I believe you have three tries at the test. While I know you might not believe the school did a good job; take the time to re-read the text books first and retake the test after studing them thoroughly. Sometimes it is easier to teach yourself from th source material than re-do a semesters worth of work. Just a thought, good luck in your endeavors.


----------



## Yugosaki (Jun 24, 2009)

It's only a month (full time) worth of schooling, and plus I know am missing ALOT of legal/liability information that my books won't have (they are american books)

I like to err on the side of caution.


----------



## ethorp (Jun 25, 2009)

hi i'm 19 i just passed my national registry emt-b and this spring i finished my wilderness ems certification its kinda cool so i'm trying to get on the local fire department


----------



## glap1950 (Jun 25, 2009)

*New Old Guy*

I became a combat medic in 1979 and have been involved since in NREMT, Air Force medic and now a Army Reserve Medic. Looking forward to the refresher school. My son also just joined active duty as a 68W.
I came here for networking and info.   B)


----------



## Medic744 (Jun 27, 2009)

Hi My name is Stephaine (no that's not a typo) and I have been a student and medic at different levels for around 4 years.  I recently received my EMT-P and am still a probie at my station for that level.  I got into this field a little late but got here as fast as I could.  Im 29 and have one child.  My other half is an EMT-B/Firefighter and we work for the same 911 service.  Not really sure what else to put on here so if ya'll want to know anything else just ask.  Im not shy about anything and am a very honest person with very strong opinions so please don't be offended.


----------



## ClarkKent (Jun 27, 2009)

Welcome to the board.  You will have fun here.  enjoy!

PS
Watch out for Sasha


----------



## eageeye86 (Jun 27, 2009)

Hello everyone. I've been wandering about and posting here and there for the last week or so, and I figured it was about time to introduce myself. My names Pete. I'm 23y/o and have been an EMT for about 5 1/2 years. In NY for a volunteer Corp and in PA for a paid volunteer company (they started out as a volly but as membership declined they opted to go paid 24/7 with one crew) 

The story as to how I got into EMS is kinda funny so I thought I'd share it. My best friend owned a CARQUEST auto parts store in my town, and he sold Emergency Lights. I was sitting at the counter one day when I was 17 and talking with him. I mentioned that I thought it would be cool to have a light on my truck. He said "then join the fire dept or ambulance corp and you can". I dismissed the comment at first but I got to thinking about it. There was no way I was going to join my town's fire dept because they only run a dozen "real" calls a year or so, and my idiot cousins volunteered there. So I joined the ambulance corp. They had a requirement that for junior members they have to either have first responder certs or higher. They weren't going to offer any first responder courses, but they were about to start an EMT course. So I went through the course, not really caring if I did anything with it or not. I ended up going on about 80 calls that first year. (How else was I going to be able to run my green light?) After a while it became more of a responsibility thing, where I'd ask myself, 'If I don't go on the call, who will?' So the next year I was up over 120 calls. It just got better from there. I had always enjoyed helping people and EMS gave me ample opportunity to do so. As the economy took a dive my businesses folded and I had to get a job. So who was hiring? EMS. 

So that's my long drawn out story that was supposed to be funny but just turned out sad. Oh well. The point is that I got into EMS for the lights, but now its more to me.


Pete


----------



## takthis1 (Jun 27, 2009)

*d-ring help!!*

Hey guys, I am in a summer emt course and am having a super hard time figuring out how to use the d-rings for backboard strapping down method.  I am open to all advice, please and thanks


----------



## alaskatora (Jun 28, 2009)

*Hello from Oahu*

Hello everybody. My name is Tora and I just got accepted into the Kapiolani Community College EMS Program on Oahu. Myself and 17 other people made it in. 

I am so glad I decided to go to a more structured program. Gotta tell ya. A and P and Med Term etc.........was worth EVERY minute. And I haven't even started yet. 

Anyhow, I am a 36 year old mother of 3. And I am married to an United States Army Soldier who is on his 2nd deployment to Iraq.

I am originally from Alaska, but we got stationed at Schofield Barracks on Oahu. YES!

I love this forum! And I decided it was time to introduce myself and say thanks to everyone for posting such informative info! So, thanks! 

Tora


----------



## fortsmithman (Jun 28, 2009)

Welcome and enjoy your stay here at EMTLife.


----------



## joshellis625 (Jun 29, 2009)

Hi everyone, my name is Josh and I am 17. I am a member of my local volly FD on the EMS side and I am starting my EMT-B class August 18th. I plan to be around quite a bit and plan to learn all I can!


----------



## ClarkKent (Jun 29, 2009)

Welcome to the board man.  I just got my EMT-B and it was a fun class.  enjoy


----------



## firehiker (Jun 29, 2009)

Hello all,

(edit: wow...that was long. here's a short version!)
*******************************************************************************
Name is Steanson "stinson"
Live in North Dallas
Currently an inexperienced Paramedic student...haven't worked in the field since receiving my NR EMT-B.
Welcome any and all  tips, advice, criticisms.
Thanks, 
Steanson
*******************************************************************************
This seems to be the place to start, so...
Hi! My name is Steanson ("stinson"), and I am in the N. Dallas area of TX.
I found myself entering the field of First Responders in what I call my "mid-life career change".  After college I went to work with my father's engineering firm, and have for the last 12 years. As he is nearing retirement, and I have no desire to run the company, it was time to find a career I could "hang my hat on" so to speak...so I went to the fire academy, and that is where I learned (after they cashed my check) 
that I would ALSO have to become an EMT-B minimum before I could be certified as a FF in TX...and after testing at several departments, it became MORE apparent that departments are hiring "paramedics preferred".  

After becoming Nationally Registered, I went back to work at the office and tested here and there for the fire job, only to find my NR was about to expire early this year.  In a panic I went to my school's website looking for CE courses, only to discover they were starting a May 2009 Medic class...and there/here I am!  

I am at a tremendous disadvantage compared to my classmates...they are all EXCELLENT Basics that have been working in the field for some time, and I essentially shelved my certs and went back to the old job rather than jump into EMS like I should have. I was the Valedictorian of my Fire Academy class and Salutatorian of my EMT-Basic class...and now I find myself fighting just for middle of the road.  This is what brought me to this site...I was looking in the googles for "Paramedic Math Formulas Conversions Drugs", and one result directed me to this forum.  I will utilize any and all resources to do well in class and constantly strive to be a GOOD medic, not just a medic.  After recently having family (as well as myself) have experiences with ambulance and hospital, I know that the little things often make the biggest difference in patient experience, and by learning from you guys that have been "doing it", I hope to pick up a few good habits.

Thanks in advance, and I look forward to hearing from you.

Steanson, 
aka "firehiker"


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 6, 2009)

Crap! I already posted *this thread* before finding this sub-forum. :sad:


----------



## whatevah (Jul 6, 2009)

Quick version:
current MFR. EMT-B student
Volly firefighter
25 years old
considering this as a career

Hi all, newbie almost-EMT-B from Delaware, taking the NREMT "cognitive" exam in two days (Wednesday). Just took an accelerated EMT-B course from the Delaware State Fire School, 3 weeks of 8a-5p classes and 3 days of exams, tough schedule!  Completed First Responder this past February, have had a current CPR card for 9 years (I'm 25).  Volunteer firefighter, top responder for my station with over 300 runs this year.   

Got laid off in January by a Jeep aftermarket parts company, and need a job a little more portable/reliable. Thinking about making a career of this, not sure if I want to go the ALS route or not, my younger brother is finishing the final FTO rides for his P school and my mother is an RN with specialties in ER/ICU/Cardiac cath (almost 30 years now).


----------



## UsualSuspect147 (Jul 8, 2009)

Hey everyone I'm Mike, starting EMT-B class here in Louisiana (Gretna specifically) on August 24th.

I'm an Iraqi War veteran (OIFII) whose wife is in Law School at Tulane Law and we live in New Orleans.

HUGE Saints fan and huge fan of New Orleans although I plan on doing my work on the West Bank most likely... NO is a little too much like Iraq when it comes to calls if you know what I mean.

Anyone that has any suggestions about the NO/West Bank/North Shore area as far as companies and working, shoot me a PM anytime!


----------



## ClarkKent (Jul 8, 2009)

Welcome to the forum UsualSuspect147.  I know we got guys on here from all over the place so I am sure you will find the help you need.


----------



## VFFforpeople (Jul 8, 2009)

Welcome to all that have joined, glad to have you aboard!


----------



## mmorsepfd (Jul 11, 2009)

*What on earth is an EMT-C?*

Hello, I'm an EMT-C, a rare breed, not really a basic, not quite an intermediate and definately not a paramedic. Rhode Island is the only place to have EMT-c's, i guess we are glorified IV techs or something. Whatever I am, I recently found this place and look forward to getting involved.


----------



## pljones (Jul 13, 2009)

Phil
26 years old
EMT-B for 3 years @ a vacation resort, getting ready to switch to an Ambulance Co.
Waiting to get picked up by an FD
Hopin to share some laughs, concerns and thoughts with others who love this line of work


----------



## firemoose0827 (Jul 13, 2009)

Hello everyone, my name is Brian, people call me moose, or Jonesy.  I am 34 years old and have been involved with EMS since I was 14 with the Junior Fire Dept on Long Island, NY.  I got my first CPR and First Aid card there and have been training ever since.  I was a Basic EMT at the age of 18, than a EMT-CC at 21, but have since dropped my CC cert and am now a basic again.  I have worked for Response ambulance which was purchased by Rural Metro where I currently am a PT EMT.  I was a FT EMT-CC for 3 years there.  I belonged to 2 volunteer squads, and was Training Officer, Lieutenant, and Captain of my first squad.
I am now retired from the fire/EMS services while I attend school at ITT-Tech for Computer Drafting and Design.  I have a beautiful 3 year old daughter named Isabella, and a wife of 4 years named Moira.  I live in NY State and look forward to chatting with you all about EMS.
I am also a Level II Firefighter, Haz-Mat Technician, and Fire & Explosion Investigator.
Stay Safe
Brian.


----------



## plumdragon (Jul 14, 2009)

**waves**

Allo allo. I'm Gwynne, in Huntsville Alabama. Got just a few weeks left of EMT-B training. I already volunteer with the local Rescue Squad.

My clinicals so far have either been a waste of learning time with not one thing happening, or... a large caliber GSW all the way complete with sucking chest wound and helicopter evac. Woo! The medics didn't like my luck, then...

Thanks for being here


----------



## Dr Boom (Jul 15, 2009)

*Hidden Heros*

So yeah, like my case worker thought I should get involved in small group therapy... j/k j/k!

'ello EMT groupie's, the  name's Dave or Doc if you're in a hurry. 26 y/o with 6 years in the USAF.

Started Scuba diving right away and got some good squids (Navy) to help me with rescue diver training in Guam. Every since- I've been hooked into the broad scope of the medical field.

Last two years I've been an instructor for SABC basics during chemical warfare scenarios, picked up an EMT-B book for help in some areas but you can only ask a book so many questions before you have to buy another (next step in EMT) 

So that's where you guys (and gals! ) come in- I'll be throwing crazy stuff out there for consideration and direction.

Glad to be aboard EMTLife!
Dave


----------



## kkhartzog (Jul 15, 2009)

My name is Kim. I just finish my emt schooling. Passed my nremt. and just got my county license. i'm 18 years old and now just looking for work^_^


----------



## andydrumm05 (Jul 15, 2009)

Hey! I'm Andy., I'm 22 years old. I am currently waiting to take my test, my appointment is on July 31. This is actually my second time around in basic class. I currently attend Ohio University. I'm a theatre major, but have an interest in the medical frield, duh! or else I wouldn't be trying to become an EMT. I'll be starting off volenteering with my local department, but hope to find a job either in the private sector or with a city fire department. But I'm focusing on passing my NR test at the moment.


----------



## DawnParr (Jul 18, 2009)

*Newbie*

Hey Guys! I'm Dawn Parr. I am 21 years of age with an older brother who is a memeber of the Missouri Highway patrol and SWAT team. My twin sister is going to school to be a nurse and my younger brother is joing the Marines... hopefully we are all making our parents proud! I live in FLora, Il (podunk nothingness) I am attending Frontier Community College to start courses to become an EMT-B.  I went to school for two and a half years to become a music teacher but i finally found my calling.  I'm so excited about starting these classes that i couldn't wait so i searched google to find a thread about paramedics... which is my ultimate goal. anywho... hope to see you all around   cya


----------



## Cory (Jul 20, 2009)

Ok, so I know I'm in a serious minority here, but here it goes:

I'm 15 years old, so I have no EMT certification or training(although I am considering CFR course next year) but I have had a life-long dream to be in EMS. It is one of those things you just know is for sure. It is my biggest interest(I know, weird)

I fully intend on taking my EMT-B class as soon as possible at The University of Cincinnati, and I intend to begin working in the Cincinnati Fire Department EMS as soon as I can be hired.

For my current job, I am certified in CPR, First Aid, and AED Professional.

So, I know I am way below even a newbie, but I intend to try and learn a lot of things, and to post where I can.

-Cory-


----------



## EMT2SaveU (Jul 24, 2009)

*EMT2Medic*

Hi Everyone,

I'm an EMT-B who is going to become a Paramedic. I must say, I have never thought that people would not want EMT's who Volunteer their time! I have been an EMT for about 6 months and everywhere I went they had too many Volunteers or would not take me because they had Unions... But, I finally got in with Flatlands Volunteer Ambulance Corp. in Brooklyn, NY. I could not be happier. I am doing my dispatch training now and can't wait to become an attendant. I will volunteer for 6-9 months before starting my Paramedic program. I wish everyone luck on this forum and keep saving those Lives!!!


Isaac.


----------



## Mark Ian (Jul 24, 2009)

Hey all.  My name's Ian and I'm 25.  Currently I have NO certifications yet (outside CPR and SABC, during my time in the military).  I DO however have a huge interest into become an EMT and hope to start an EMT-B course next Spring.  I've basically joined this forum to gather as much information as possible during these planning stages.. and after, of course.

My hope is to move to California (San Diego area), take my certification courses at one of the CC available, and then hopefully find employment soon after.  If you happened to have some good information about San Diego (or the surrounding area) in regards to schools/certifications or future employment opportunity, then I would forever be in your debt if you could shoot me an email or direct me to an available posting.

Cheers,  everyone!  Thanks for helping all those who need it!


----------



## JesseM515 (Jul 25, 2009)

*Hello All*

My name is Jesse, currently I am enlisted in the USAF as a JTAC but have decided to pursue a career in EMS when my enlistment is up. After I get back from Iraq (70 more days!) I am going to take the EMT-B course at Madigan Army Medical Hospital on Ft. Lewis and hopefully find some volunteer work while I try to take as many medical related college classes that I can. It is VERY hard to find the time to pursue certifications with deployments, TDYs,etc. but I am planning on using the GI Bill when I get out to finance paramedic school (my ultimate goal). I became interested in EMS after taking alot of military courses such as CPR, Basic Lifesaver, Combat Lifesaver, IV tech,etc. I applaude all of you for dedicating your time and energy to helping those in need and I hope I can find a rewarding career in this field.


----------



## Fireguy (Jul 26, 2009)

Hello all! I'm Nineteen and currently deployed in support of operation Iraqi Freedom as a army grunt.  Ive been a volunteer firefighter for five years(started as a junior at age fourteen).  I also spent two years running on a volunteer ambulance service as a "attendant" with a First responder cert.  I have plans of getting my EMT-B whenever i get out of this place and run on a local volunteer service near the Fort.  After my military commitment I plan on getting my EMT-P.  I just have a love for the Fire and EMS service.


----------



## Maxzl (Jul 26, 2009)

Hi. I'm Max. I'm starting the EMT-B course in September. Although I'm only 16,   I'd like to volunteer with my local EMS.


----------



## Privet (Jul 27, 2009)

Privet everyone!

I just completed my EMT-B this past spring and passed the NREMT test in the middle of July.  

I'm excited to start a new job in the EMS system, and hope to have fun working and volunteering in the Big Sky state.  

Thought I would make my intro here!  I hope to have fun here and it seems all of you have some good information to share!


----------



## Brandon O (Jul 28, 2009)

Howdy folks. Trained two years ago as an EMT, worked about six months part-time in an ALS 911 service (Monterey County in CA under AMR), graduated last month with my bachelor's in philosophy, and will shortly be exploring greener EMS pastures in the Boston area. Here's hoping your coffee is hot, your calls interesting, and your patients well-laundered...


----------



## MrRevesz (Jul 29, 2009)

Hey, my name's Jon. I'm 20 years old and recently finished my EMT class along with taking the state exam. Just awaiting my results now! I volunteer on two departments until I can rack up enough experience and hopefully get a paid job. I plan on furthering my education and continuing into a paramedic program in the near future, and possibly nursing. I'm in the central jersey area, and hope to have some fun and learn a lot on this site.


----------



## k8ek8e (Jul 30, 2009)

*New!*

Hello everyone, I just found this site earlier tonight, and after reading and lurking for a couple of hours I've decided to join. I'm a 23-year-old mother to a soon-to-be 1st grader, a stay at home Mom, and EMT-B student. 

Class is so much fun. My instructor is so knowledgeable and helpful, I love every minute of it. I look forward to every class, and look forward to being an EMT in early December. 

So hello!


----------



## MichiganMedic10 (Jul 31, 2009)

*Hello Everyone*

Just received my Emergency Medical Technician license in the state of Michigan. I was supposed to start my medic in September but it was moved back to January. I live close to the Indiana border in SW lower Michigan. I am currently employed as a private security contractor / EMT. I was previously involved in EMS straight out of high school ( 1992 ). My how things have changed. Anyway great site and I hope to contribute as much as I can.


----------



## JameyK (Jul 31, 2009)

As you can see my name is Jamey Im 32 and live in Illinois. I started as an emt-b in 2002. Of course i moved out of state and let my license lapse. But now Im back and taking the class over. I guess I never stopped being a medic at heart. I wondered for awhile if I had the right personality for the job so I put off getting my license again. But i gotta say everytimne i see a rig or hear the sirens i get that feeling and wonder why Im not on it. Of course you all know what Im talking about. i plan on going all the way with it this time. And now have an opportunity to test for FD next august. I really think its my true calling. Anyway, anything ya wanna know just ask. Feel free to message me.


----------



## Pataytay (Jul 31, 2009)

JameyK said:


> As you can see my name is Jamey Im 32 and live in Illinois. I started as an emt-b in 2002. Of course i moved out of state and let my license lapse. But now Im back and taking the class over. I guess I never stopped being a medic at heart. I wondered for awhile if I had the right personality for the job so I put off getting my license again. But i gotta say everytimne i see a rig or hear the sirens i get that feeling and wonder why Im not on it. Of course you all know what Im talking about. i plan on going all the way with it this time. And now have an opportunity to test for FD next august. I really think its my true calling. Anyway, anything ya wanna know just ask. Feel free to message me.



Hi Jamey.  I am new to the board.  I am in the process of researching different schools to take the EMT-B.  I live in the city (Chicago) and was wondering where you are taking your class?  

I have narrowed it down to 3 places....

Hi to everyone else!!!  Nooby here   My name is Pati and as you can see I am just starting to venture into this (at a young age of 34   ) ....


----------



## KempoEMT (Jul 31, 2009)

*my acutal introduction*

I realized poking around today that i never made a formal introduction in the forum.  I'm Dan, 21 and have unfortunately not passed my EMT-B class twice now.  i start again on the 16th of august with some other people who haven't passed and will pass this time.  i teach martial arts, Specifically Shaolin Kempo.  I'll use the EMT training at work and while i go to College to get my degree in Athletic Training.  Athletic training is similar to EMS only i'm working with athletes and we do the rehab and some of the emergency stuff when needed.  What happened to chat?  i periodically pop in and out.


----------



## citizensoldierny (Jul 31, 2009)

My names Tom and am currently a volunteer firefighter and recently just got back into EMS (legally and officially that is) after 7 years or so of not being an EMT. I keep the lights on as LPN and as a soldier in the Army Guard. 

Worked previously as a full time EMT in Massachusetts. As for the future, plan on getting my EMT-CC on my departments dime and finishing my RN on Uncle Sams dime.


----------



## HotelCo (Jul 31, 2009)

citizensoldierny said:


> My names Tom and am currently a volunteer firefighter and recently just got back into EMS (legally and officially that is) after 7 years or so of not being an EMT. I keep the lights on as LPN and as a soldier in the Army Guard.
> 
> Worked previously as a full time EMT in Massachusetts. As for the future, plan on getting my EMT-CC on my departments dime and finishing my RN on Uncle Sams dime.



Welcome to EMTLife! Thanks for your service.


----------



## JameyK (Jul 31, 2009)

Pataytay said:


> Hi Jamey.  I am new to the board.  I am in the process of researching different schools to take the EMT-B.  I live in the city (Chicago) and was wondering where you are taking your class?
> 
> Well Im about 2 hours south west of you. Im not sure if I would do you any good. Its through the ems system here. But i know our community college offers a course. Black Hawk College


----------



## LauraK (Aug 2, 2009)

I am 46 years old and will finish my EMT-B course on Aug 15 with testing for State Certification on Aug 27, 28, and 29.  Right now I'm living in Philadelphia, but am originally from South Carolina.  Years ago (many, many years ago) I volunteered with a Rescue Squad near Myrtle Beach.  Since then I've been taking care of my kids.  A recent life change left me wanting/needing work to do and I remembered how much I enjoyed being with the Rescue Squad, so here I am.


----------



## Patrick.W.Steele (Aug 2, 2009)

Hey everyone. I'm a fellow EMT-I working for the town in Manhattan Kansas, home of Kansas State University.  I'm currently employed with the county EMS service and with the local hospital as an E.R Tech. 

Right now I just got accepted into a BSN program "yeah...yeah I know..traitor " but once I've completed my bachelors I plan on getting my certification as a Paramedic. 


I'm also employed with the Kansas National Guard as well, so I like to keep myself busy. Looking forward to being a productive member of the forums!


----------



## That_Guy (Aug 3, 2009)

*My apologies*

I didn't notice the introduction thread.

Well, there to start? I'm 19, soon heading off to a skills center, and hopefully later on, become an Army Medic. I plan to pursue my NREMT-B, and later NREMT-P. 

I love to workout (lift weights quite a bit. and some cardio) and just have fun. Boxing is funner than heck to me. 

I'm very intellectual, and very-much into studying, and learning new things. I try and get a hold of as many EMS reading materials as I can.

Any questions, feel free to ask.

OH, and if anyone has any good info on any SAR stuff in central Washington, do let me know


----------



## Danny 89 (Aug 5, 2009)

*Hello everybody.*

Hi, my name is Danny, I am 19 years old and I live in Moreno Valley, California. Finished the EMT-B course early 2009 and loved it all Love the environment.  I just passed the NREMT and am looking forward to getting a job at a hospital or with a ambulance company. I am also a college student, and I hope to become a doctor in the future.  Any advice would be greatB)  This is a great site


----------



## AmandaMFR (Aug 6, 2009)

*I'm new*

Not a student or any level of EMT, couple years back took a college coarse called Emergency Assessment and Intervention. Was certified as Medical First Responder, need to get re certified, or considering doing EMT basic Course. Thinking of Career change , would like to work in Emergency room setting but no way can I be a RN ,too old,too much cost, and not even brain for Chemistry!!!!


----------



## traumamama (Aug 6, 2009)

Hi
This is my first experience on one of these sites. One of my people belongs to a car one. I have been an EMT since 1979 and became an Advanced in 2000. I am a volunteer and I am always on call. I have  been a fireman since 1982. I am also the county coroner.


----------



## thatSPIKYflip (Aug 9, 2009)

Hello. This is my first post on this forum, although I have frequented the site and read many threads.  I am located in NJ, a high school student, and part of a volunteer BLS ambulance squad.  I am currently planning on becoming an EMT-B within a year, then advancing to EMT-P after college.


----------



## magellan (Aug 9, 2009)

Greeting, salutations, and howdy!
I'm a recent graduate of EMT-B training at the local community college here in North Carolina and I'm trying to prepare myself for the state exam at the end of the month. I jumped into this after becoming a statistic when I joined the ranks of the unemployed. I have to get some kind of job, now, so I'll probably be volunteering for a while to gain much needed experience.


----------



## mbadcompany (Aug 11, 2009)

hey hey, my name is Marcus and im 22.  I recently just got hired for the first time as an EMT-B today actually.  I live in Bellflower, CA in the Los Angeles County area.

Someday I hope to take this job and use it to become a firefighter in the LA county.

In my spare time I enjoy playing videogames and going to the gym.


----------



## klbrunner (Aug 13, 2009)

My name is Keith I finished EMT school in may.  have been trying to find a job to use my EMT on an ambulance.  No one hiring. But I will start orientation next month for ER tech.  Will ER tech give me the experience that I think I need for Paramedic school or would it be better to continue to try to work on an ambulance. I am in Mississippi.


----------



## jochsey (Aug 15, 2009)

Hi All,

I'm another Aussie visitor to your forums. I'm currently volunteering with St John Ambulance in Victoria & the Country Fire Authority. I'm starting uni next year to study to become a paramedic or a nurse (haven't quite decided yet). So far all i have is a level 2 first aid cert but i'm working on getting my AED, O2 & Astma qualifications.


----------



## traumamama (Aug 15, 2009)

Hi Aussie visitor and welcome. My daughter went to Australia this year and loved it! She treated herself to the trip after she graduated from college. 
Good luck in your career pursuits. It would be a tough decision; medic or nurse. A lot of people I know in Idaho have chosen both. They work the floor and fly in the Life Flight helicopters; the best of both worlds as far as I am concerned. I am an Advanced EMT in the middle of nowhere. We are a mini hospital on wheels as our closest hospital is 60 miles away. We have to know our skills and our equipment well to do what we do. 
Take care and stay safe!
Traumamama


----------



## AK-5522 (Aug 17, 2009)

*Hello*

Hi, 
 I'm AK-5522, I'm new to the website. I will be starting an EMTB-IV program this fall, and hopefully EMT-P program next year. I am a Unit Coordinator/Telemetry Tech for the CCU/ICU in the hospital that I work at.


----------



## Loebar (Aug 17, 2009)

Hello All,

My name is John and I'm 32 years old. I was a CNA in Michigan about 10 years back. I changed careers to provide better for my son at the time. I became a Union Drywall finisher for about 10 years. With the economic turn down I was forced out of the trade and became a full time musician here in Nashville. I start my EMT-B classes tonight at MTSU. I'm excited at the opportunity to get back into a career that I love and find quite interesting. Any advice or choice words for the newbie are always welcomed. Great site! Very informative!


----------



## IronMike (Aug 18, 2009)

Hola all,

My name is Mike and I am just about done with my EMT-B course in San Antonio, Tx. I am from just NW up IH10 in parts called Boerne. (Best jager schnitzel this side of Baumholder Germany, IMHO)


----------



## jhonkarlos (Aug 19, 2009)

*Official JhonKarlos Introduction.*

Hey there. Hanging around in Fort Worth, Taixas, at the moment.

I've been an EMT for 20 years, and a paramedic for 15. 

Yeah, that makes me old.

I only feel old in the morning.

jk


----------



## Chrissy88 (Aug 23, 2009)

Hiya everyone,

My name is Christina... or Chrissy ..and I'm 21 years old and going to be starting my EMT-Basic course on Tuesday. I'm currently at one of the Northern Virginia Community Colleges, (Long story on how I ended up there lol) and will be transferring into VCU in the Spring....(might be a bit of a long shot, but I will also apply to UVA.) I've already been reading through the forums a good bit, and hopefully I'll be able to contribute some here and there!


----------



## Lunah (Aug 23, 2009)

Chrissy88 said:


> I'm currently at one of the Northern Virginia Community Colleges, (Long story on how I ended up there lol) and will be transferring into VCU in the Spring....(might be a bit of a long shot, but I will also apply to UVA.) I've already been reading through the forums a good bit, and hopefully I'll be able to contribute some here and there!



I'm a NOVA medic! Ha ha!


----------



## Chrissy88 (Aug 23, 2009)

Haha nicee... are you still attending classes @ Springfield campus?


----------



## Lunah (Aug 23, 2009)

Chrissy88 said:


> Haha nicee... are you still attending classes @ Springfield campus?



I went to the Annandale campus (pre-Springfield campus existence) -- I graduated in 2003.


----------



## Chrissy88 (Aug 23, 2009)

Lunah said:


> I went to the Annandale campus (pre-Springfield campus existence) -- I graduated in 2003.



Ahh I see, cool... I didn't realize how new Springfield was lol. I've only rode around it once, so I don't know how it looks inside, but I guess I'll found out on Tuesday heh.


----------



## FoleyArtist (Aug 24, 2009)

Hey everyone, my name is Ryan. I'm 22 and I just completed my EMT-B course on the 13th of this month and I passed my Nationals just last Friday the 21st. It was awesome  

I'm hoping to find a job soon in the EMS field. I use to be an automotive technician for mazda and an independent BMW place. I love cars, fast Hondas and BMWs. But I found out I hated maintenance work (worst year of the real working world). I fumbled around junior college and UTI until the beginning of 2009 when I rediscovered the EMS career path. Being Filipino I was trying to avoid the stereotype of becoming a nurse and driving a Camry with the bananas hanging from the rear view mirror. 

Honestly, medical must be in the blood because I shouldn't have avoided this for so long. I'm loving this new path I'm on (not nursing). I'm glad to have found this site. See you guys in the threads.


----------



## travel_pixie (Aug 25, 2009)

hi, i'm travel_pixie. just finished emt school and practicum in july in wonderful alberta. looking to travel and do the emt thing once i have written the dreaded acp exam in october. looking forward to some fabulous or ridiculous conversations B)


----------



## bunkie (Aug 25, 2009)

The required newb post. Bunkie here. Starting school this week for EMT-B in Pierce County, WA. Was really hoping to get on with a FD but they dont appear to take EMT's only. I have haven't the balls to rush into fires so I'm looking for hiring ambulance companies once I'm finished. My goal is Paramedic but have to do a year emt-b before I can even be considered for school around here. Been lurking here for a few days. Realized I couldn't stop reading and thought it was time to join.


----------



## O3YhZW9IOmZXRjc4MjczVzxtX (Aug 26, 2009)

Hi everyone,

New to the threads, new to EMS.

Hoping that this forum will help me out, and that I can make a contribution.

Thanks everyone,

-c


----------



## 1emtchic (Aug 27, 2009)

Hi! I am an emt-b in mobile alabama. I am not a practicing emt. I currently work in an ER as a PCT while I am going through paramedic school.  Looking forward to getting on a bus.  I will probably go back to school and bridge from nursing to paramedic after I get some experience under my belt.


----------



## tcripp (Sep 7, 2009)

*New kid on the block...*

Hi everyone.  The name is Toni and I've been a first responder for 5 years now...and am just about to complete the paramedic program in Austin, Texas.  I should also add that this is a midlife career change for me.  

Looking forward to learning what I can from others...and getting engaged is some good conversations.


----------



## Aiden (Sep 8, 2009)

Hey everyone, my name is nick, Im an 18 year old guy who is actually just starting emt classes today. Im excited, its a bit weird considering my whole life I wanted to be a cop but thats okay. I look forward to getting to know you guys. ^_^


----------



## wvditchdoc (Sep 8, 2009)

*How goes it?*

Hey everyone, Marc here. 17 years as a Paramedic, done Vollies to Privates and everything in between. Currently in Northern Iraq as an Area Medical Supervisor. 

Marc  B)


----------



## TransportJockey (Sep 8, 2009)

Welcome to all the new people!  WVditchdoc, how is it overseas? Once I get my p-card and spend some 911 time as a medic, I would love to go work out there.


----------



## wvditchdoc (Sep 8, 2009)

jtpaintball70 said:


> Welcome to all the new people! WVditchdoc, how is it overseas? Once I get my p-card and spend some 911 time as a medic, I would love to go work out there.


 
Right now it is hot, dusty, and occasionally very noisy. In a month or two it'll be cold, muddy (think Vaseline and modeling clay), and still occasionally very noisy. 

In all seriousness, I have had an awesome experience here and wouldn't trade it for the world.


----------



## Skie (Sep 10, 2009)

Hello everyone, my name is Drey and I'm 19 and plan on attending EMT school in the spring. I decided on EMS as a career in my junior year of high school but due to a long list of events I have had to put it off until now(mostly due to my financial situation, I live on my own). I have always tended to put others before myself and made it a point to help anyone in anyway I can at any time. This coupled with the fact that have a huge interest in the human body and things that affect it and wanted to do something interesting that involded that I decided on EMS. I'm currently a Radiographer's Assistant(industrial)/Domino's delivery driver on the side so I'm pretty used to long odd hours(being on call 24/7)and putting in hard work with little sleep yet still having to focus due to my work being delicate. Anyway sorry for the long intro, can't wait to join you guys in EMS community officialy next year! ^_^


----------



## medichopeful (Sep 10, 2009)

Skie said:


> Hello everyone, my name is Drey and I'm 19 and plan on attending EMT school in the spring. I decided on EMS as a career in my junior year of high school but due to a long list of events I have had to put it off until now(mostly due to my financial situation, I live on my own). I have always tended to put others before myself and made it a point to help anyone in anyway I can at any time. This coupled with the fact that have a huge interest in the human body and things that affect it and wanted to do something interesting that involded that I decided on EMS. I'm currently a Radiographer's Assistant(industrial)/Domino's delivery driver on the side so I'm pretty used to long odd hours(being on call 24/7)and putting in hard work with little sleep yet still having to focus due to my work being delicate. Anyway sorry for the long intro, can't wait to join you guys in EMS community officialy next year! ^_^



Hey you're my age!  No way 

On a more serious note, welcome to the site!


----------



## claire (Sep 12, 2009)

Hi I'm Claire, 17 just completely my EMT course over the summer and waiting for the results of the state test. I live in New Jersey and ride for an extremely small town. I'm really new and terribly afraid to go on my first call, but I'm also really ready. Hope I can meet a lot of new people and learn a lot as well  I don't have much experience at all with any of this really - I'm not a policewoman, firefighter, etc etc. But I am very familiar with helping people and doing volunteer work. I especially work with the homeless and of course do everything I can to help anyone around me - even in the smallest way. I'm a senior in high school, but plan to be an EMT throughout college and the rest of my life.


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Sep 12, 2009)

claire said:


> Hi I'm Claire, 17 just completely my EMT course over the summer and waiting for the results of the state test. I live in New Jersey and ride for an extremely small town. I'm really new and terribly afraid to go on my first call, but I'm also really ready. Hope I can meet a lot of new people and learn a lot as well  I don't have much experience at all with any of this really - I'm not a policewoman, firefighter, etc etc. But I am very familiar with helping people and doing volunteer work. I especially work with the homeless and of course do everything I can to help anyone around me - even in the smallest way. I'm a senior in high school, but plan to be an EMT throughout college and the rest of my life.



A 17 year old EMT from NJ?  Hold on, I have someone to hook you up with... LOL

http://www.emtlife.com/member.php?u=2240

Claire, meet Engine.... Engine, this is Claire... LOL  ^_^


----------



## VFFforpeople (Sep 14, 2009)

Welcome welcome. Glad to have new faces coming through.


----------



## NJN (Sep 15, 2009)

claire said:


> Hi I'm Claire, 17 just completely my EMT course over the summer and waiting for the results of the state test. I live in New Jersey and ride for an extremely small town. I'm really new and terribly afraid to go on my first call, but I'm also really ready. Hope I can meet a lot of new people and learn a lot as well  I don't have much experience at all with any of this really - I'm not a policewoman, firefighter, etc etc. But I am very familiar with helping people and doing volunteer work. I especially work with the homeless and of course do everything I can to help anyone around me - even in the smallest way. I'm a senior in high school, but plan to be an EMT throughout college and the rest of my life.



Welcome to the site, its nice to have more people from Jersey on the site. Take a look around, ask some questions you might just learn something.


----------



## ggpjon (Sep 16, 2009)

whats up ladies/fellas my name is Jon.  Just turned 21, currently reside in San Diego(Anyone in socal or SD feel free to give me a shout!!), EMT-B, public admin. major, and an aspiring firemedic.

I'm really looking forward to being part of the forums and learning more about the emtlife!


PS. CHARGERS. Superbowl. kthxbye. ^_^


----------



## Gen09 (Sep 17, 2009)

*Student*

I started my EMT-B class about two weeks after graduating high school in June and I love it. I just like knowing what to do in case something happens - whether it be a small cut or a significant MOI; I want to be there and treat it. I'm really happy and excited because I've never loved something soo much. Learning and training keeps me going. I don't have any qualifications, I'm just a student. I ride with my local FD along with doing EMS clinicals of course, which I love doing both. As geeky as this may sound, I keep my scanner on just about all the time. I like listening to different scenarios and how EMS treats them. Also, I just like knowing what's going on in my town. I bring 'the curse' with me most days when I'm with the FD, seeing as we will get no calls in an 8-9 hour period when I'm there. Ha. But anyways... this is me. =) I joined just to read about different peoples aspects and experiences and so far I'm really enjoying it. So thanks =D


----------



## Delando (Sep 19, 2009)

Hi, name's David,
Just got certified in Aug, I live in St. Louis MO. Still waiting on that state licence. Doing some job hunting right now. Happy to be here!
 ^ _ ^


----------



## Delando (Sep 19, 2009)

wvditchdoc said:


> Right now it is hot, dusty, and occasionally very noisy. In a month or two it'll be cold, muddy (think Vaseline and modeling clay), and still occasionally very noisy.
> 
> In all seriousness, I have had an awesome experience here and wouldn't trade it for the world.



Hey, Wvditchdoc, I'm EMT B, brand new. I saw these ads on NREMT for work in Afgan, Iraq, kuwait. It's for civies, but is it relatively safe there? cause i think i'm seriously considering it.


..ah shot, my bad for double post.


----------



## EMT Fan15 (Sep 19, 2009)

*Hai, I'm new to EMtLife.com, and am NOT into any EMS programs..yet.*

Hello, I'm Cynthia, I am 15, and I have a few friends who are either EMS's, Fire Fighter's, or EMT's/Paramedics. I talked to a few of them, about their job, and they told me its a fun field. I'm a freshman in Highschool, and I'm enrolling into a Club, called "Sports Medicine", inquiring to grab students who want to attend into a Medical Health career. For me, I want to be an EMT, not only because I like to help people, but aswell, for my own safety. I'm a very accident prone teen age girl. I was wondering if you had any tips or heads up on the field.  Also, is there a place where we could ask for advice on a pulled muscle or any other injury? Much appriciated, thank you.


----------



## Akulahawk (Sep 19, 2009)

EMT Fan15 said:


> Hello, I'm Cynthia, I am 15, and I have a few friends who are either EMS's, Fire Fighter's, or EMT's/Paramedics. I talked to a few of them, about their job, and they told me its a fun field. I'm a freshman in Highschool, and I'm enrolling into a Club, called "Sports Medicine", inquiring to grab students who want to attend into a Medical Health career. For me, I want to be an EMT, not only because I like to help people, but aswell, for my own safety. I'm a very accident prone teen age girl. I was wondering if you had any tips or heads up on the field.  Also, is there a place where we could ask for advice on a pulled muscle or any other injury? Much appriciated, thank you.


I commend you for starting into this process early. You have a LOT of time to consider what you want as a career. The Sports Medicine Club will likely expose you to one specialized aspect of medicine, some of which will be applicable on the street. 

As to advice about musculoskeletal sports injuries, search for sports medicine forums, not this one. While this forum has people that do weight training and the like, there are a very, very few people here that are even close to competent to answer, or even properly evaluate, those kinds of injuries, and be able to suggest ways to properly rehab from those kinds of injuries. Sports Medicine is too specialized for EMS.


----------



## EMT Fan15 (Sep 21, 2009)

Akulahawk said:


> I commend you for starting into this process early. You have a LOT of time to consider what you want as a career. The Sports Medicine Club will likely expose you to one specialized aspect of medicine, some of which will be applicable on the street.
> 
> As to advice about musculoskeletal sports injuries, search for sports medicine forums, not this one. While this forum has people that do weight training and the like, there are a very, very few people here that are even close to competent to answer, or even properly evaluate, those kinds of injuries, and be able to suggest ways to properly rehab from those kinds of injuries. Sports Medicine is too specialized for EMS.



Okay, thank you. I think the reason I'm choosing this is because then I'll learn how to medicate myself, since myself, hates going to hospitals. Lol. And of course, to help people. I get excited being at the scene of something huge, don't know why.


----------



## eman00 (Sep 21, 2009)

*Hello!*

I will soon be 24 years old and have been working as an EMT-B for four years, but have been certified for 5 years. I've always worked for private companies running the typical IFT calls because it pays more than working for a 911 company, although I would like to work for a 911 company someday. I'm also a full time student studying for a BA in History and in my free time I do enjoy traveling to new places.


----------



## ggpjon (Sep 22, 2009)

EMT Fan15 said:


> Okay, thank you. I think the reason I'm choosing this is because then I'll learn how to medicate myself, since myself, hates going to hospitals. Lol. And of course, to help people. I get excited being at the scene of something huge, don't know why.



hey hey now..if you want to 'medicate' yourself i suggest looking into becoming a doctor. EMS is prehospital; meaning we help in the stabilization of a patient until arrival of a hospital. EMS has a very limited scope in the administration of medication compared to docs/nurses.

hope this helps!!


----------



## cm4short (Sep 22, 2009)

I'm a 25 year EMT going through medic school now. Graduation is in December and I'm patiently waiting. I got about 5+ years under my belt. 4 of those years have be with AMR So Cal. I also have some volunteer work and experience working with another 911 provider.


----------



## EMT Fan15 (Sep 22, 2009)

ggpjon said:


> hey hey now..if you want to 'medicate' yourself i suggest looking into becoming a doctor. EMS is prehospital; meaning we help in the stabilization of a patient until arrival of a hospital. EMS has a very limited scope in the administration of medication compared to docs/nurses.
> 
> hope this helps!!



I didn't mean that way, like, just basic First Aid stuff- And I have a feeling I'm skipping school today. My throat hurts way too much. D=


----------



## Dwindlin (Sep 25, 2009)

Hello.

I'm a firefighter / medic and also an M1 at Wright State School of Medicine.


----------



## bugaboo2 (Sep 25, 2009)

*Hi*

Well I'm always bad at introducing myself! But I'll give it a go! 

My name is Liz, I'm 26 years old from Calgary Alberta. My goal in life has always been to work in EMS as a Paramedic . When I finished High school I got a good job ( not EMS related at all ) I figured I would do this for a year or two until I had the money for school... Well the other night I had a real heart to heart with myself. And realized I have been at my job now for almost 7 years.. YIKES! No more waiting, I need to do it and do it now other wise I will wake up and another 7 years will have gone by. 

I have looked into getting my EMR many times over the past few years but just haven't done it. So I made the decision now is the time I can't keep putting it off. I have gotten to comfortable in the job I have and I'm missing out on a passion inside of me to help people. I know it will be allot of hard work since I'm still working full time, I have a 1 1/2 year old son. But some short term pain for some long term gain is how I'm looking at it. 

So I called the local SJA and signed up for my first aid and C CPR they got me in this weekend! And I have been looking at schools around where I live to do my EMR. 

Mount Royal University/ KMI has classes starting Nov 7th so I called them this morning and got some more info and I plan on signing up on Monday once I have my first aid and CRP in hand! 

I'm over the top thrilled, and nervous at the same time. Because this will be a huge change for me. But one that I'm just over the top to make! 

I would like to go on some ride alongs, but am a bit unsure who I should contact about doing so? 

Any advice or words of wisdom would be totally appreciated as I'm starting on this life long journey!


----------



## timberwolfemt (Sep 26, 2009)

Level of EMS? EMT-B
ST=tarted in EMS at age 19
How long in EMS ~13 years
Started at a Privaye ambulance company, currently work as EMT for the Coast Guard, going back to the Private company in Jan 
Will be taking Paramedic class next august


----------



## cfink911 (Sep 26, 2009)

*Northwest Arkansas EMT-B Student*

My name is Chris but everybody just calls me by my last name, Fink.
I'm a laid back, 22yo EMT-B student.
Been a volunteer firefighter for about 3 years now.

I grew up in Washington D.C. and moved here to Northwest Arkansas in 2001.

I tend to be a little more mature and grown up than other guys my age which is a good and bad thing.
I'm extremely sarcastic and I don't get offended by much of anything.

I work full-time for one of the bigger Police/Fire/EMS services in the area as a 911 dispatcher.
It's given me a ton of knowledge and experience with all aspects of EMS but of course I prefer the fire/medical areas.
When I say bigger you need to understand that around here, the biggest city has maybe 100,000 people in it until you get down towards central Arkansas.

I have a lot of respect and admiration for my superiors - anybody who has been in the business awhile.

I'm just a fun-loving dude and I'm here to learn and contribute when I can.
I'm not a newbie to forums, just this one - I've been a Moderator at YotaTech for about 4 years now and a member for 6.

I'm a Toyota truck/SUV freak - been working on and wheeling them since I was legal to drive and even a little bit before that.

When I'm off-duty I try to study a lot, hang out with friends/family, have the occasional "recreational beverage" and watch a little UFC when I can.
My biggest passion is the outdoors - 4wheeling, hiking, kayaking, camping, etc...
I also frequent the gym, a lot...it's my stress relief - a good two hours there and I'm ready for the next shift.

I've rambled enough - just one last thing...
Just because I live in Arkansas does not mean that I'm automatically a "hick" or a "redneck."
Yes, I might have a slight southern accent but I have never and never plan on having relations with any of my relatives and I have all of my teeth. 

If you really want to know more, just ask.

Thanks for reading,

:beerchug:

Fink


----------



## Deltachange (Sep 28, 2009)

I am Bryse, you can call me Delta.
I got my bls this year, and am taking a First Responder class. I am going to take the National test in December. Then college classes over the summer for my EMT-B with a Cardio cert and an IV cert so I can start jumping out of ambulances. My eventual goal is either a paramedic or a flight paramedic.
I am seventeen, almost eighteen, and have known first aid/CPR since I was twelve, and have used it multiple times. Looking forward to helping people.


----------



## dewd09 (Sep 28, 2009)

I'm a student for life, always willing and eager to learn something new. I'm into off roading and good films, and at the moment, I'm eating these little dough sticks in chocolate cream called yam yam. Ha Ha.  I won't be that active, because I try to limit "surfing of the internet" to less than an hour of my daily habits. I used to spend about 60 hours a week online, and have recovered. Though, I may give either Face Book, or My Space a try. I hail from New England, and I'm kind of shy, so don't expect much.


----------



## ngbacon (Sep 30, 2009)

My name's Nick

Currently looking for an EMT-B job in SoCal.


----------



## medicmanoge (Oct 1, 2009)

Hi.  My name is Kyle and I am 28 y/o from the great state of Texas.  Next week I will be taking my NREMTB test.  Im studying like crazy for it.  I want to get out into the field after my NR test.  Im looking in the areas around North Texas, Austin, Beumont, East Texas for companies.  I volunteered for a couple years for the local fire deparment and went through a citizens fire academy.  I did several "ride outs" with different county and private companies around the area.  Anybody know whos looking for hiring EMT-Bs?


----------



## PA_EMT688 (Oct 1, 2009)

Hi everyone! Dave here in southeast PA. I'm currently taking EMT Basic courses and loving every minute of it! Okay- maybe not _every _minute, but it's pretty exciting most of the time!  Looking forward to making a difference once I get out in the field.

Glad I followed the link from the EMT/FF/Medic thread in the Misc. This looks like a great resource and I'm looking forward to reading and contributing.

Much respect for all of you who are already in the trenches and those who soon will be.


----------



## DGreno (Oct 1, 2009)

Hello. Im Dave from Effingham county GA. I am originally from Virginia where I am certified EMT-B. I am also nationally certified firefighter 1 and 2 as well as hazmat ops. I am in an NREMT-I class now as well as nursing school for my BSN. Im taking the BSN slowly so the EMT-I is sort of something to do on in the mean time. I have been lurking for a few days and decided to register. Thank you to everyone who makes this forum great!


----------



## thowle (Oct 2, 2009)

Guess I always neglected to post here.  My name is Travis, _and I'm been clean for almost 3 years!_... okay well -- the Travis part is true _(really, I'm clean!)_.

Anyway, I'm an EMT -- got it back in 2007.  I'm a software developer for an IT company and part time EMT at a local agency running 911 ALS/BLS.  I'm also the directory of EMTPortal, Inc.

I've been here every since sometime in 2007.


----------



## EMTim (Oct 5, 2009)

Hello all

New member here.  Been an EMT for 3 years, finishing up medic internship over the next couple weeks.  Looking forward to a long career in EMS, and being a life-long student.  
Checked out the boards a little...it looks like there are plenty of seasoned EMT's here with much to offer.


----------



## dragonjbynight (Oct 5, 2009)

*"official" intro..*

Dragonjbynight, 28 central Indiana. I have been involved with Fire/rescue for 11 years and I will be starting my emt class end of october. As of now I am a Vol. FF and I drive our departments rig anytime i get a chance. I hope to become the best emt i can, further my education and training and jump into a paramedic program within the next couple years. I have enjoyed all the threads in this forum and offer thanks for any advice given ahead of time!


----------



## TheGiraffe (Oct 6, 2009)

*New To EMT LIFE*

Hello all,

I am 22 and a student at Savannah Technical College in Georgia.  I am in my 2nd semester of EMT B and will test out in 6 month for EMT-I.  I aspire to be an EMT-P and would like to work on the heli.  I am a bit tall though and hope it won't hinder anything.  6'8'' to be exact.  I would also like to learn how to fly the helicopter...just because I want to.  I'd rather be on the medic side than a pilot.  On my off time I am a dept manager at Food Lion and also do freelance design.  h34r:

I also will be starting clinicals here soon...so I will probably have lots of questions.


----------



## RNgoneMedic (Oct 7, 2009)

*Hey All*

Hey all! 
Well I'm Kelly and I have been an EMT-B for around 3 years. 
I went to nursing school to get my RN, and HATED IT! So, now I am enrolled in Paramedic school!


----------



## SEBeast (Oct 8, 2009)

*Hello*

What's up everyone? I'm a Paramedic in Texas. Been a Paramedic for 4 years, Basic for 3 years before that, Fire Fighter for 7 years. I'm on a very busy Medic, anywhere between 12-18 calls per day.


----------



## MCGLYNN_EMTP (Oct 8, 2009)

Hey,
My name is Chris McGlynn.
I'm a 20 year old paramedic from Louisiana.
I work for Acadian Ambulance and have been working for about a year and a half now. I'm also a Vol. Firefighter for the fire department where I live. Yes...
I do still live with my parents for the time being...Just saving my money to move out one day and be comfortable when I do so. Other than that...I love EMS and could see myself doing anything else with my life. I want to be the best paramedic I can be so I came here to read articles on what other people do and think to try to get ideas on how to improve my game. 
Want to know anything else? just ask...I'm a realllly layed back easy going person.


----------



## asage1510 (Oct 18, 2009)

*First shift tomorrow*

My name is Alison, I'm an EMTB in Atlanta, Ga.  I'm finishing up EMTI in a month but I'm working for a private ambulance service and am thankful to have work at all.  I'm a student at GA State and doing EMT and pre-med in parallel.  I'm planning on taking a year or so off and finishing paramedic in between.  I'm interested in getting to know everyone and learning as much as possible here. Good to meet everyone!B)

-alison


----------



## thedawg6 (Oct 18, 2009)

What's up guys?  I'm Tim and I'm currently in the EMT program. Plan on going on to Paramedic and then nursing.


----------



## DigitalSoCal (Oct 19, 2009)

Hey guys, 

My name is Jonny and I'm an EMT-B.. Working on a nursing degree and would like to be a flight nurse.


----------



## mixerman (Oct 19, 2009)

*Hi you all*

I am going thry the EMT B classes right now.
I am a volunteer Fireman.
I hope that you all are having a great week.
marty


----------



## resq330 (Oct 22, 2009)

Greetings all...

My Name is Josh and I've been a member (Now Life Member) of a volunteer rescue squad for 13 years now.  I have been an EMT-B for 7 years.


----------



## lcvfd1135 (Oct 22, 2009)

Level of EMS? 8 weeks til graduation of EMT-P school
Age you were when you first started EMS - 18
How long in EMS ~3
What type of service - volunteer ff/emt, volunteer rescue squad, paid service
Future education plans finish medic then premed then hopefully D.O. school


----------



## ChicagolandIFT (Oct 24, 2009)

Hello everyone.  I am Tim, and fairly new to EMS >1 year since basic school, hope to go to paramedic class sometime soon.  I am 24 years old, I work for a Chicago area IFT company (you know... the guys with the ties... and I enjoy it).  I worked in Real Estate till everything went sour.  I have been a CNA since high school, and picked up shifts at a local hospital since then.  When the houses stopped selling, I picked up full time at the hospital, and hated it.  A few of the guys in ties turned me on to the idea of EMS, so I took a huge hit in the wallet, again, and switched to EMS.  My goal right now is to get into a paramedic program, and continue with the IFT company and eventually get into a CCT program and work that angle.


----------



## mcgrubbs (Oct 26, 2009)

*Intro Post*

Hey folks.

Name is Monty.  I'm about 1/2-way thru my EMT-B class.  Loving every minute of it and doing well in class and clinicals.

Decided to do this as we have moved to my wife's family horse farm.  I've always though there needed to be someone here who could do something when the inevitable happens.  Horses, cattle, buffalo, and people sometimes don't mix well.

Now I'm thinking I may want to do this for a living.


----------



## Scottpre (Oct 28, 2009)

*New to EMTlife*

I've been an EMT-B for almost 2 years. I've worked the private side full-time for a Casino. I still work the public side seasonal as needed to support the local university football games. I also work full-time in emergency management. My EMT affiliation is through the local sheriff's office as a volunteer in their SAR program. I'm a Certified Emergency Manager (CEM) and am almost done with my MA in Emergency and Disaster Management through AMU.

The one thing about being an EMT, perhaps the most important thing: the more I learn the job, the more I realise how little I know.

Scott P. CEM, EMT-B
Seattle, WA


----------



## Pyromedic (Oct 28, 2009)

Hey guys I Mel short for Melilsa. I been doing this now for about year started at 17 and now im working on getting my certification for emt b and battling my way through medic school. Cant wait to get out there again!


----------



## RSquared (Oct 28, 2009)

Hello!  My name is Rachel and I'm 26.  I'm currently an EMT-B student.  I do plan on doing my EMT-A in January, but that's all riding on my passing this level and passing all the qualifications for the EMT application.  

I've always wanted to be in EMS however my mother (who is an emergency nurse) insisted that I go to university and get a degree to become a doctor.  After obtaining a biology degree I then decided I was going to do what I wanted to do.  And here I am!  And I couldn't be more excited!


----------



## ChicagolandIFT (Oct 28, 2009)

RSquared said:


> Hello!  My name is Rachel and I'm 26.  I'm currently an EMT-B student.  I do plan on doing my EMT-A in January, but that's all riding on my passing this level and passing all the qualifications for the EMT application.
> 
> I've always wanted to be in EMS however my mother (who is an emergency nurse) insisted that I go to university and get a degree to become a doctor.  After obtaining a biology degree I then decided I was going to do what I wanted to do.  And here I am!  And I couldn't be more excited!



Welcome Rachel!  You degree will be a great backbone to everything else you will learn in EMS.  I know my basic intro classes have helped me immensely.  What is an EMT-A in Canada?


----------



## RSquared (Oct 28, 2009)

ChicagolandIFT said:


> Welcome Rachel!  You degree will be a great backbone to everything else you will learn in EMS.  I know my basic intro classes have helped me immensely.  What is an EMT-A in Canada?



My degree has already helped me a lot!  I took a specialization in medical biology so I have that at least.  

EMT-A's in Canada are just called EMTs.  EMT-Bs here are called EMR, the R being responders.  And the top level is paramedic.  Which is the goal for me!


----------



## DrParasite (Oct 28, 2009)

Hi, my name is Dan, and I have been in EMS for almost 11 years.  I have been a volunteer since 1998, and worked in an urban setting since 2004.  Around 2006, the IT market crashed, and I have been full time in EMS in a 911 urban hospital based system.  most recently I accepted a full time  position as an EMT dispatcher with one of the busiest EMS systems (calls per ambulance) in the nation.

In addition to my EMS career, I have a Bachelors of Science Degree from Syracuse University, where I double majored in Information Systems and History.  Right now I am looking to go back for my masters, either as a Physician Assistant or an MBA


----------



## Luno (Oct 30, 2009)

Scottpre said:


> I've been an EMT-B for almost 2 years. I've worked the private side full-time for a Casino. I still work the public side seasonal as needed to support the local university football games. I also work full-time in emergency management. My EMT affiliation is through the local sheriff's office as a volunteer in their SAR program. I'm a Certified Emergency Manager (CEM) and am almost done with my MA in Emergency and Disaster Management through AMU.
> 
> The one thing about being an EMT, perhaps the most important thing: the more I learn the job, the more I realise how little I know.
> 
> ...



Welcome, to the EMTLife... We probably have a lot of mutual acquaintances... King County being as small as it is and all...


----------



## Scottpre (Oct 30, 2009)

You with TAC-30?


----------



## coastalmedchick (Oct 30, 2009)

*Hi Everyone!*

Hi!  My name is Brenda and I`ve been and EMT since 1983 but I let my cert. go in 2002 when my mom had a stroke so that I could take care of her.  After she passed away I realized how much I missed it and decided to take the course again and get back into it.  Right now I`m a basic but I`m just waiting for the I class to get started and then I`m on to paramedic training.  I have done rescue from 83 till 02 and now i`m doing transport work.  I love it all and can`t wait to get my medic training finished!  I`m such an adrenaline junkie!  Bring on the trauma!!!


----------



## Luno (Oct 31, 2009)

Not with Tac-30


----------



## Tyler Bruns (Nov 2, 2009)

Hello,
My name is Tyler and I am a EMT-B student from Ventura, CA. I plan on going medic in the next couple years and then possibly FD after that.


----------



## kd7emt (Nov 4, 2009)

Hi there.  I'm Robin.  I'm starting EMT-B training in January and I'm pretty stoked.  I'm 36 and looking for a career with more of an impact on the world around me than previous.  I live up in Puget Sound, bouncing around that metropolis.  Looking forward to learning, and sharing, a lot!


----------



## eynonqrs (Nov 4, 2009)

*Hello from PA !*

My name is Dan, I am 35. From Sturges, PA [outside of Scranton, PA] EMT-MAST. Been doing this since I was 18 years old. My father and uncle got me into this when I was a kid when they volunteered for an ambulance. I currently work for a private ambulance service as a dispatcher, I also volunteer and is a life member of the Archbald Community Ambulance and Rescue Squad. In my spare time I like photography [film], HAM radio operator, watching baseball, football and hockey.  I used to also volunteer as a firefighter, but have been inactive from that for a few years. Still love doing this, I wouldn't change it for the world !


----------



## AFGuy1227 (Nov 6, 2009)

*Hello from Alaska*

My name's Carl, I'm Active Duty Air Force stationed at Eielson AFB, AK. My AF job is Electrical Power Production, I operate power plants and generators. I'll hopefully be starting my EMT-1 classes on 10 Nov and volunteering with the local fire department in the near future.


----------



## ChrisFreeman1 (Nov 6, 2009)

Hey, My name is Chris, Im a senior in High school, and Im starting EMT school in january. I have always like helping people, so I thought this would be a good field to go into. Im very excited also becuase Im a senior, I get in for free, so cant complain there. Any tips?

Chris


----------



## bree (Nov 11, 2009)

hey there 
i'm bree. i am a student at long beach state, and i will be starting my emt classes this january. i am hoping to get hired on with either L.A. county, or L.A. city, or Orange county. i am just here for advice, tips, and knowledge


----------



## xgpt (Nov 16, 2009)

Hey everyone!

I'm Paul, I'm 18 (as of March '09) and live in Prince William County, VA. I'm incredibly broke and struggling to go to school.  I'm interested in joining a station and getting trained to be an EMT-B. The volunteer station near me pays for all of my training/gear, so I figure it's a good thing to do right now while I'm young and while I'm not bogged down with too many responsibilities, especially since I'm not really working or going to school right now full-time.

I'm not sure what prompted this, I just feel like I've been so useless since I graduated high school, I think this will help fill the void that's left when most of your time is filled with minimum wage work and less-than-full-time-enrollment at community college. (not that minimum wage/community college isn't a valid path that I respect greatly, I just think I'm coming home at night with too much energy! Might as well spend it volunteering!?)

I hope this forum stays active and will help me out as I'm going through the paces of getting EMT-B.

For starters, what should I look for in a station? When it comes to picking one out?  There are several volunteer stations near me, and I believe that they all pay for training/gear.


----------



## Seaglass (Nov 16, 2009)

xgpt said:


> For starters, what should I look for in a station? When it comes to picking one out?  There are several volunteer stations near me, and I believe that they all pay for training/gear.



Call the ones near you and see if you can go on some ridealongs. If they want an interview with your application, ask some questions. See how professional they are, how seriously they take it, and so on. Choose the one you like best. Look at call volume, too--how much sleep do you want to lose? 

Remember that you don't need to volunteer within your county, although that's probably more convenient in most cases. It might not hurt to look at neighboring counties and cities too.


----------



## xgpt (Nov 16, 2009)

Seaglass said:


> Call the ones near you and see if you can go on some ridealongs. If they want an interview with your application, ask some questions. See how professional they are, how seriously they take it, and so on. Choose the one you like best. Look at call volume, too--how much sleep do you want to lose?
> 
> Remember that you don't need to volunteer within your county, although that's probably more convenient in most cases. It might not hurt to look at neighboring counties and cities too.



How do I go about asking those questions? I don't know if I feel right about interviewing the stations that will be interviewing me!  after all! I'm trying to volunteer! lol

Also, it's important to me that I stay in PWC though. I don't really want to get into why that is though...


----------



## Seaglass (Nov 16, 2009)

xgpt said:


> How do I go about asking those questions? I don't know if I feel right about interviewing the stations that will be interviewing me!  after all! I'm trying to volunteer! lol
> 
> Also, it's important to me that I stay in PWC though. I don't really want to get into why that is though...



You start by finding your county's volunteer office (if it has one), or the station websites (I imagine most stations do have them), and see if they're looking for volunteers. Most vollie stations are always looking for volunteers, so they're usually glad to hear from you. Then you fill out an application or come in for an interview or take a fitness test... different places do it different ways, and some don't do all of those.

In any good interview, the interviewer will ask whether you have any questions at the end. This is when you ask, respectfully. To do so shows that you're really curious and excited about the place--it's not rude unless your questions themselves are rude, or you aren't polite about asking. 

Obviously, you want to observe whether they're professional, not actually ask...  Just ask a few simple things about operations, protocols, and so on if you really don't have any other questions. You just want to watch their general attitude and what they say.

Probably won't hurt to google your possible stations, too. If you know anyone in fire, see what they think.


----------



## JoeSchmo (Nov 16, 2009)

Hey there..I am Joey... living in Allen TX.
Currently in EMT-B course, and taking my fill skills testing and final exam this week.
I have applied to Paramedic school and have my interview today. Very nervousd about the exams and the interview.
Very excited to do the clinicals for EMT-B, and going onto Paramedic school!


----------



## nicolel3440 (Nov 17, 2009)

*new here*

Hi I am nicole and i am starting my emt course in Jan 10.  I am a stay at home mom and really looking forward to this course.


----------



## Ocean711 (Nov 23, 2009)

*Hello*

I just want to introduce myself, I am starting my EMT-B course in January. I think that EMS is a very interesting field and I look forward to my course.


----------



## Shieldheart (Nov 24, 2009)

Hey all,

I'm a first-year paramedical student at Humber College in Canada.  Pleased to discover such an active paramedic board!


----------



## Shamrock (Nov 25, 2009)

Howdy Everybody,

I am currently in Waterloo, Ontario finishing an Undergrad studying Neuropsychology. I had the opportunity to take two years off school and work in South Eastern BC as a paid-on-call F/F and member of a Mine Rescue team. I was able to complete a BC Surface Mine Rescue ticket as well as an EMP-III (BC & AB OFA III equiv). 

As I near Graduation I am evaluating my differing options. I had intentions of returning to the business career-path (CMA) I left before moving out west and changed my mind the first glance I had at an office again!

I am going to collect as much information as I can and decide the best way to continue to serve the Fire Service and/or begin a career in pre-hospital care. 
Sham/


----------



## eluwak (Nov 27, 2009)

Hello all!

I am a recently laid off Systems Engineer that's looking at a career change. 4 years ago I took and passed the EMT-B course at a local CC, but never took the exam mostly due to the inability to figure out what I would do with it. I had started with the intention of being a volunteer at one of the local county stations but after my first FD shift I found out that the scheduling just wouldn't work with my regular job. I stuck with the class because I really liked it.

Now that I have no regular job I'm ready to change. I don't think I'll be able to get in a Spring class but I'm gonna see what I can come up with.

See y'all around!


----------



## Manic_Wombat (Nov 28, 2009)

I'm Sam,

Just got my EMT-B cert the other day in the great state of MA! I'm a college student and really looking forward to working in EMS! Also a volunteer FF, and now I'm considering Paramedic school too haha. Really glad I found a forum like this since I haven't met many other EMTs my age!


----------



## Angel (Nov 29, 2009)

Just saying hello!
you can call me Angel, im 20 currently in my last few weeks of school, cant wait to be done and take the NREMT and get to working!! I will probably continue on to Medic school in a few years. im pretty open to questions and comments, I have a lot to learn and looking forward to doing so!


----------



## zmedic (Nov 30, 2009)

Yo. Thought I'd say hi. I finally let my EMT go after 7 years as a WEMT and 8 as an EMT, but I'm a fourth year medical student who is going to do EM and probably end up as a medical director so thought I'd keep an eye on what was new.


----------



## Michael Sykes (Dec 3, 2009)

I don't believe I've ever posted any info about myself. I was a volunteer firefighter for 32 years, retiring last January due to ill health. I was a First Responder for 18 of those years. I still attend the monthly meetings as much as possible, just to stay in touch. A scanner runs in my den every waking moment.

My career employment was in the school bus industry for 32 years, starting a year before joining the fire service. I am now disabled, on 02 24/7 and the Internet keeps me from going insane (or maybe contributes to it). Just can't seem to get the sirens out of my ears or the yellow paint out of my blood.


----------



## tacorican (Dec 6, 2009)

*Hello*

My name is Thanh. I'm back in school re-taking the EMT Course (Next week is my last week in class) to renew my EMT License that expired in Jan 07. This time around I'm hoping to land a job in EMS for a change in career and eventually get into a Paramedic program somewhere near my area.


----------



## JOSH (Dec 6, 2009)

Hello to all!!!!!

 My name is Josh I'm 22 y/o and not married. I recently took the Emt-B and did a wonderful job. MY goal is to be a Flight Medic but for right now an Emt would be fine. Also I'm Vol. Firefighter and have been for about 3 yrs . Ultimantly goal in life "Is to save lives"


----------



## rubyfruit17 (Dec 6, 2009)

*EMT to be*

Hello,
My name is Rebecca, I am 41.
I have been at the same job for 16 years and have always wanted to work on an ambulance or in some sort of helping profession, so it's time for a career change.
I am nearing the end of my EMT class and am hoping to be EMT-B certified by the new year!   If not I will keep on until I pass!
I suppose better late then never!


----------



## emtzach03 (Dec 9, 2009)

hello im zach obviously, im from MA and miss it very much but for now im on the other coast. ive been a basic since 03 and have alot of experience to pass on. im not a know it all and if im wrong call me out i love to debate muahhahaha.... thats an evil laugh bye the way. most of my recent training is military im a 68w "combat medic". I have learned alot about trauma but the real danger is medical emergencies i truly believe that. you can knock AMR all you want but doing as many transfers as i have you get to see the whole picture of what the sick truely look like even if they are feeling good. well thats enough for here please send me any pms you would like. iam very sarcastic so i apoligaze in advance i truelly do not ever intend to offend and ps if you live in western wa and no of any good bars please let me know:unsure:


----------



## Piper76 (Dec 10, 2009)

*The Proverbial "Hello"*

Hi,

I am about to begin an EMT-B program and while perusing the internet for information, stumbled across this forum  

I am 33 yr old geologist looking to fulfill a lifelong dream of becoming a fire fighter and am taking matters into my own hands by doing the EMT-B class on my own prior to applying for fire fighter positions. I plan on continuing on and obtaining EMT-P as well. I am looking forward to the path ahead!


----------



## texasbred (Dec 11, 2009)

Hello, my name is Dustin Markham.
I am 26, I start EMT-b in August. This is something I have wanted to do for years. I have just never had the right kind of job to support classes until now.
I served four years in the Army 2 active and 2 reserve where I was a mechanic.
I'm married and have two kids. I paid for my wife's college and now its time for the Army to pay for mine. If my Army re-enlistment doesn't go through then this will eventually be my full time career.


----------



## ParamedicJay (Dec 13, 2009)

*Newbie to thread*

Hey! I am a 22 yo m and still kind of new to ems. I currently work as a paramedic for a private ambulance service that does emergency calls and non-emergency transports! The company is 30 min outside of cleveland,OH and is a decent sized urban city. I also worked as an emt-b vollie for coulmbia fire department also in ohio. I however dont vollie any more but did so for about a year and have worked at my current medic job for 7 months so like I said im still very new to the field. Someone once told me it takes 5 years to become a halfway decent medic and i would have to agree. I love ems I have a very fun and enjoyable time doing it and hope to continue to do so for a long time. In the near future I will be starting the fire academy and one day make it on a FT department! That is my ultimate goal in life!


----------



## CAO (Dec 16, 2009)

Hey, everyone!

Student here.  I'm halfway through my EMT-IV class as it's called here.  I'm 25 and have a degree in Criminal Justice from UT Chattanooga.  Never could seem to get anything going with that, so I've decided to go into another branch of public service.  So far I've only got a single live stick and clinical under my belt, but I'm loving every minute of it and always looking for more opportunities to learn.  That's mainly why I'm here.

Anyway, I'm happy to have found the place, and after I've gone through my traditional lurking, I hope to have something to contribute!


----------



## n_shapley (Dec 21, 2009)

*Hello all!*

Hi, my name is Nichole, I am 30 years old and live in a small town in southwest Arkansas. I have bought a wonderful husband who puts up with my crazy goals and dreams ( and my need for adventure . 

I am a licensed CNA and was attending college for pre-med. I decided I needed more adventure in my life so I have changed my major to AAS in paramedics. I begin EMT-B classes on January 11 2010.  I already have all the prereqs. for the AAS, due to the premed classes I've had. 

I am looking forward to meeting you all, and of course seeking out advice from the people who have been there.

My goal is a one or the other type thing, I am somewhat undecided, I either want to fly or work in a tactical unit. 

Nice to meet you all!

Nichole


----------



## buttonz (Dec 22, 2009)

*waves hi*

I'm 25, female from NYC considering an EMT-B class so I can work a few shifts and make some money while taking my pre-reqs and in nursing school.


----------



## Danson (Dec 22, 2009)

Hey guys! My name is Dan and I'm a 26 year old, newly certified EMT-B.  This message board has been extreemly helpful in answering many of my questions so I thought I'd join now that I have my cert.  I am searching for a job and eager to start my new career as an EMS professional.


----------



## Trayos (Dec 29, 2009)

Hello!

I am a high-school student, with first responder training through Boy Scouts. I am applying to work with my local volunteer Fire/Rescue squad come July, and I want to be as prepared as possible. I know that reading can only go so far, but I want to do the best job I can (and people don't just keel over on the street much.)


----------



## vmbowers (Jan 4, 2010)

*Nremt*

Hey Everyone...

I am 43 years old and have decided to make a leap in to the EMS field just recently.  I have finished my course and took the NREMT test and failed.  I passed the class with honors and felt I was completely ready for this test.  Does anyone have any advice for trying to pass the second go around of this test, besides studying....:0).  I have studied until I felt there was nothing more to study, passed the class with honors and am dumb founded as to what needs to change in my study habits.  I took the test sicker than a dog and was running a fever.  I am hoping this is why I didn't pass and why I was not comprehending the questions.

I would appreciate any advice anyone can offer at this point.  I want to be sure I pass the 2nd time around.

Thanks in advance and am glad to be part of this forum.


----------



## thowle (Jan 4, 2010)

vmbowers said:


> Hey Everyone...
> 
> I am 43 years old and have decided to make a leap in to the EMS field just recently.  I have finished my course and took the NREMT test and failed.  I passed the class with honors and felt I was completely ready for this test.  Does anyone have any advice for trying to pass the second go around of this test, besides studying....:0).  I have studied until I felt there was nothing more to study, passed the class with honors and am dumb founded as to what needs to change in my study habits.  I took the test sicker than a dog and was running a fever.  I am hoping this is why I didn't pass and why I was not comprehending the questions.
> 
> ...



Did the NREMT TRS not give you subject matter in-which likely casued your failure?  Check your e-mail from the NREMT, as there should be a category listing with your percentile rating, thus allowing you to know what to study.

Overall, don't read too much into the questions the NREMT throws at you.  Take them for face value, and remember ABC's in that order -- always.


----------



## vmbowers (Jan 4, 2010)

Yes they did and funny enough, the areas I did not pass were the areas that I was strongest at in class.  I know my book material like the back of my hand...or so I thought by testing and doing 96% on all in class.  I am analytical so possible I was reading too much in to the questions.  ABC's always first, followed that rule.  I think that may have not been the best in some of the trauma areas.

In any event, thank you for the feedback and I will continue on my studying and hope to do better on the next one.


----------



## thowle (Jan 4, 2010)

vmbowers said:


> ABC's always first, followed that rule.  I think that may have not been the best in some of the trauma areas.



Not really sure... but, I would say under Trauma or Medical that ABC's should be followed.

Your *circulation (c)* of blood isn't worth much if you aren't *breating (b)* and actively exchanging oxygen; and you can't breath or exchange oxygen if you don't have a patent *airway (a)*.

Which means, under any situation you need an Airway to Breath, and you need to Breath to exchange gases and provide nutrients and oxygen during Circulation.


----------



## vmbowers (Jan 4, 2010)

Thanks, I agree and that is how we were taught.  Always ABC's first.  

Thanks for your input.  I appreciate this forum.


----------



## thowle (Jan 4, 2010)

And, with all of this being said... and taking into consideration what you stated about Trauma; if you have a question that reads "_... patient with a amputated arm, profuse bleeding (although, probably highly unlikely) and a closed facture of thefemur..._" with choices such as:

a) Control the bleeding from the amputation
b) Begin intervention of traction splinting the femur
c) Make sure the patient can and is breathing
d) Place the patient on oxygen

What would be the right answer?  Okay... let me re-phrase that, what is the more-right answer?

Of course, controlling the bleeding is good.. you don't want them to lose high amounts of blood otherwise no matter how much they are exchanging oxygen, it's not going to get where it needs to be effectively, but right now we aren't that worried about it.

We don't know what we see.. the question doesn't give us as much of an impression of the situation and patient as we would have if we were to actually physically be there, so we have to think logic..

Traction splint is good.. of course, this is another point of the patient losing fluids, as we all know femur fractures can also have profuse bleeding.. but, again.. we're not too worried about this right now, with us not knowing the rest of the situation.

Make sure the patient has an airway and is breathing -- that's a good start.. since we don't know exactly what the NREMT question writter is thinking, we don't know if the patient is already breathing.. we just know what we read.. which most likely gives us a impression of a breathing patient who is just bleeding.. but that might not be all that is wrong with the patient.


----------



## vmbowers (Jan 4, 2010)

Ok, that sounds about how the questions were.  Airway would be what I would have chosen.  Without breathing, nothing else  really matters...right?...

I think I am over thinking these because I remember on several questions I said to my self..."what is this and what is that...how can I know what answer it is without knowing the entire situation".  I think this is what is happening, possibly.  I am going to slow on the studying as I am re-reading stuff that I have read a hundred times.  I know this stuff.

Thanks again for the support.  I will re-post when I have taken the test again.


----------



## Sunday (Jan 7, 2010)

*newbee*

hey everyone my name is sunday,   im 26,  been an EMT for 5 years now, when im on days off i enjoy riding my quad, and flying.   oh and my girlfriend lol   im from saskatchewan canada


----------



## nwiemt (Jan 12, 2010)

Hello all.  I am new to the forum, been an emt for about a year now, start medic school in the summer.  I am 25 and live in indiana.  Look forward to participating.


----------



## resq330 (Jan 12, 2010)

nwiemt said:


> Hello all.  I am new to the forum, been an emt for about a year now, start medic school in the summer.  I am 25 and live in indiana.  Look forward to participating.




Welcome Aboard!


----------



## MidwestFF (Jan 12, 2010)

Hello to all.

I have been lurking around for the last several months watching and reading. Today was my first day in EMT class. I have opted to go through the local CC instead of the department sponsored route as the program is supposed to be better although more difficult. I always like a good challenge. 

Our class started this morning with 24 people, of the 24 
3 did not show up and were droped
2 walked out after they found that the course required an 85% to pass.
2 walked out after the negligence and duty to act part of the lecture.

We are now down to 17 people in our class, I am wondering what it will be by the time we are done.

Bye for now, but I bet I will have some questions once the class gets going.


----------



## Danson (Jan 12, 2010)

Nice to meet you!

When my class started we had 56 people and ended up with 24.  If your class goes anything like mine did you may be the only one left at the end!

Good luck with class!


----------



## Porkchop (Jan 12, 2010)

I knew there was a thread like this, I just couldn't find it!  Anyway,

Hey everyone, my name is Jon and I'm a brand spankin' new EMT-Basic in sunny San Diego.  I'm 20, and a full-time college student majoring in Psychology.  No job yet, I only just started applying.  I still need to get my ambulance drivers license/certificate.

As for future plans, I'm not entirely sure.  I've wanted to be a police officer for a while, but I really enjoyed EMT school, and have always been interested in Anatomy and Physiology, so I might end up in the medical field in one way or another.  Thanks for reading, happy new year, and be safe.


----------



## Digger (Jan 14, 2010)

Hallo all-

Ive been checkin the forum out for awhile, thought I would post and introduce myself.

Im an EMT-B in San Diego, 23 y/o looking for my first job in EMS.  Actually, have an interview today with Pacific... can't wait to get some experience, hope to go to medic school or possibly nursing.  We'll see how this pans out!


----------



## OrlandoRMAMedic (Jan 14, 2010)

My name is Shannon.  I started my ems career as a 1st responder, very briefly, in Dutchess County NY in 1990 (like 2 months).  Moved back to Florida and kind of got away from it due to not really knowing where to go and what to do to continue.  I did manage to maintain my CPR, tho.
I wrecked my car in 1997 - high speed roll-over into a ditch.  Only injury was to my elbow when I leaned on my windshield to sit up (yeah I was unrestrained).  I ended up moving back in with my parents for a while and was working at a local sub shop when one day a crew from the local volunteer squad came in to get lunch.  I inquired about requirements and the main station location.  Within a few months I was doing "attendant" ride times.
I had many mentors there that taught me a plethora of skills and assessment tricks.  I eventually obtained my EMT in 1999 and then 2 years later went to Medic school.  
I am currently employed for a private company in Orlando that does 911 for the city fire dept and inter-facility transfers for the local trauma center and their ancillary campuses.   I have been a medic going on 8 yrs.  I cannot picture myself doing anything else.  I absolutely love what I do.


----------



## airraid (Jan 15, 2010)

My name is Leighton, I'm a 27 year old EMT-B student in Gainesville, FL at the Santa Fe College EMS program. So far I'm loving it - I've already decided I want to go beyond to medic school, but first I'll see how I do with this. I'm more excited than I ever was getting my BA (Dec 09). This line of work is for me. Interacting with people and making connections, no matter how brief, is one of the best rewards I get out of life. 

I can't wait to get more experience. I do my first hospital clinical this weekend 1900 to 0700. It's going to be awesome. This forum is a great resource - I'm so glad I stumbled on to it.


----------



## SammyGirlMedic (Jan 16, 2010)

I'm Samantha. 31 years old from the Youngstown, Ohio area. I became an EMT-Basic in 1999 and EMT-Paramedic in 2005. I worked private EMS for 8 years and now work part time for a fire department. Also, I work as an LPN in a Neonatal Intensive Care Unit. As of today, I am 15 months away from earning my nursing degree; I attend school full time.
I am a newlywed; hubby is also a part time paramedic and full time Firefighter. 
When I am not studying or working, I love to spend time with my identical twin sister and her kids. I like to cook, read, and exercise!


----------



## wildrivermedic (Jan 17, 2010)

Hello all,
I've finally joined after much lurking and learning. 
Much of that has been done while waiting for calls, vulture-like. I started volunteering as an EMT-B with the local ambulance service in October. It's been a great way to serve the community, but I find myself wishing for a higher call volume and more experience. Then I realize that means more people sick and injured, and cringe. I think a better solution is for me to volunteer at the ED 2 hours away, or try to pick up shifts with the commercial service there...

Yep, 2 hour transport time to the county hospital (by road in good weather)! That means we fly out everyone we can (about half an hour to definitive care in a bigger city). The helicopters don't fly in bad weather, which is about half the year here at the edge of the Pacific Northwest. So we have a kick-a** vollie crew willing to drop everything and drive that winding road. 

I chose to go the Wilderness EMT route through WMI/NOLS due to our remote location, and the possibility of picking up backcountry medic work for camps and trips. That has worked out pretty well for me. The user name comes from a comment by the paramedic I did my ridealong with. To balance it out, the picture is me showing a pericardium to some kids after slaughtering a goat for dinner.


----------



## Gieves (Jan 17, 2010)

*Intro*

Heyo- my name is Genevieve. I just got nationally certified after jumping through many hoops to finish the NREMT crap. I've been following the forum before hand to get help in getting certified. Right now my CT renewal certification is pending and I'm off to get certified in CO to work at AMR out there. Not ecstatic about working for AMR but it's a good place to start and my hope if that I can transfer back out to Hawaii where I live. Yes I move around a lot but I feel like Hawaii is my home but they don't accept inexperienced EMTs out there and working at a register or working as an emt... hmmm? Only AEMTs or Paramedics out there. I'm thinking of going for a paramedic for a short career after college- my major is business. KCC in hawaii offers a great deal on paramedic school- meh I have options. I'm still at that point in my life where I have so many decisions to make regarding what I want to do with my life. Anyway- happy posting!
Aloha~


----------



## ericwasbored (Jan 17, 2010)

Hey everyone, I'm Eric I've been working as a basic for about 7 months now in Solano county on a bus. I love it, it’s the first line of "work" I've been in that doesn’t feel like work... I'm 22, a student, trying to rack up experience and learn as much as I can. I love this community (I've been learking since I was an EMT studenth34r, there so much to learn here. I glad to have finally joined..


----------



## SammyGirlMedic (Jan 17, 2010)

Hi all.
I am 31 from the Youngstown, Ohio area. I became a basic EMT in 1999 and a paramedic n 2005. I am also an LPN working in a Level III NICU, studying to become an RN.
I worked private EMS full time for 9 years and now work part time for a local fire department as a Paramedic. 
I am a newlywed..hubby is also a Firefighter/Paramedic.

My first thought joining this forum was, "Ok this will be nice having fellow EMS workers to chat with, joke with, run scenarios by..etc." After posting once, I realized this may not be the case. People are very quick to prove how much they know, and how much I don't (lol) but I have managed to find some nice people. 

So, to other new people.... stand your ground.. stay afloat; don't let anyone push you under!!


----------



## EMT Fan15 (Jan 17, 2010)

SammyGirlMedic said:


> Hi all.
> I am 31 from the Youngstown, Ohio area. I became a basic EMT in 1999 and a paramedic n 2005. I am also an LPN working in a Level III NICU, studying to become an RN.
> I worked private EMS full time for 9 years and now work part time for a local fire department as a Paramedic.
> I am a newlywed..hubby is also a Firefighter/Paramedic.
> ...



Welcome to the Forums!
I'm not even into the EMS field yet, lol, but I will be enrolling into a program when I turn 16 this fall.


----------



## NC_EMT (Jan 17, 2010)

Hey yall my name is Jack.  I live in/around Franklin county North Carolina.  I am currently in Emt-b class and upon completion I plan to enroll in medic classes.  A couple of my friends opened my eyes to the EMS field, including a couple family members.  I never thought about it before that and now I can't seem to stop.  I think EMS is the most interesting and intriguing occupation I have ever been involved in (well soon).  I think the thrill of the calls has most drawn me to this, as well as the gratification and pseudo-famous status the comes along.  I am also from a small country town so Fire/Ems is a big to-do around here.  Anyhow, I hope to get on with the county Rescue once I get done with classes and maybe move up to medic when I get done with emt-p.  I'm glad to be here and hope I can learn a bunch from yall.


----------



## TheG3RG (Jan 18, 2010)

Hey all, I'm Greg, 23 year old thats still in college who is taking EMT-B training at a local community college to become a firefighter. I had been looking into becoming a full paramedic originally but they pay seems too small to help out with my outrageous student loans( hint for you all, don;t take the extra money and then some :/ ). I'm still working on my Bachelor's, already have an AGS which won't get me anywhere. 

Lately I've been thinking of sort of doing both firefighter and paramedic, which I heard will get me more pay since I have more skills. So any advice if I should get the Paramedic AAS degree then try to get into firefighting? Or should I do the less-credithours-required Fire Science AS degree?


----------



## xgpt (Jan 22, 2010)

*I just thought this would be as good a place as ever to post this*

I'm signed up for my EMT-B class! I can't wait!


----------



## CarlW (Jan 22, 2010)

*Hi*

I'm Nat. W., live in Florida, volunteer part-time EMT.  I'm also a licensed pilot.  Anyone else fly?


----------



## TheG3RG (Jan 22, 2010)

CarlW said:


> I'm Nat. W., live in Florida, volunteer part-time EMT.  I'm also a licensed pilot.  Anyone else fly?



im interested in learning lol dont know how yet.


----------



## Bruiser (Jan 22, 2010)

Hey guys, emt-b here. Passed the NR last year, worked a couple months for a shady ift company in L.A before finally quitting. currently looking for a new job but this storm isnt helping at all!!!


----------



## fire_911medic (Jan 22, 2010)

Hello,

I'm a repeat offender Lol - I joined the boards a good bit ago, left for a while and have now returned to see what's going on.  Function in the middle of nowhere rural area and love every minute of it.  Life's great !


----------



## TheG3RG (Jan 23, 2010)

fire_911medic said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm a repeat offender Lol - I joined the boards a good bit ago, left for a while and have now returned to see what's going on.  Function in the middle of nowhere rural area and love every minute of it.  Life's great !



welcome back!

and im guessing you live in Kansas? going by your 'Somewhere over the rainbow' location lol


----------



## fire_911medic (Jan 23, 2010)

*Somewhere Over The Rainbow*

Nope, in the other K location !h34r:


----------



## Future FF EMT 14 (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi my name is Michelle I'm starting school March 24th for EMT , then leaving in July for the fire academy, and after that I want to do medic .


----------



## TheG3RG (Jan 24, 2010)

Future FF EMT 14 said:


> Hi my name is Michelle I'm starting school March 24th for EMT , then leaving in July for the fire academy, and after that I want to do medic .



is ur emt class basic? i started wednesday and it goes thru may :/


----------



## Future FF EMT 14 (Jan 24, 2010)

yeah it's basic how do you like it ?


----------



## EMTchic (Jan 27, 2010)

Hi I'm Stacy. I'm 31yrs old and live in Savannah/Ellabell Ga. I've been married to a U.S. Soldier for going on 15yrs. We have 3 beautiful children (2 girls and 1 boy). I am currently an EMT-I in school for EMT-P. I am still new to the profession but loving every minute of it. Up until now my job in life was being a wife and mother. I always knew I wanted to go into the medical field just didn't know where I would fit in (I'm a little to ADD for floor nursing or sitting in a doctor's office) until a friend introduced me to the world of EMS. So now that my children are older and all in school I can focus on myself a little and what I want to do in life. I hope to eventually become a flight Paramedic. Okay I think I have babbled enough. I look forward to getting to know different people on here and taking advantage of what this site has to offer.


----------



## Test 1 test 2 (Jan 29, 2010)

Howdy, thought I might introduce myself before contributing to the community. Call me anything you like, most use AVY. I know this is dorky, but I got into EMS after seeing the Scorsese film Bringing Out the Dead. To be honest, I was like, nuhh-uhh; NO WAY people do crazy stuff like that. Well, you/they/we do. So I jumped on the EMS wagon. To be honest, I wanted to be a nurse; but once I found out about the EMT-P to RN bridge degree, I set sail for EMT-B class. I am currently fresh out of the class with all my shiny new certs looking for a job. I have been stalking this forum for a few weeks, but look forward to being an active member. If anyone has advice on finding a job, being a better EMT, or just helpful hints in general; I am very open minded. But mostly I think I need to be working.


----------



## kosmarciukas (Jan 31, 2010)

*freshly baked WEMT*

I just finished my EMT-B and WFR! I'm looking to work as an EMT in San Antonio, Texas asap. Anybody here from the area?

I'm also interested in working for the rescue team in the city - what are some good resources to check out?


----------



## adamjh3 (Feb 2, 2010)

Hi, all. 
  My name is Adam I live in San Diego and I'm planning on starting my EMT-B class within the next couple of months. I'm on track to get my CPR certification by the end of this month (yeah I know, big whoop to most of you, but hey, I gotta start somewhere). 
Anyway, I've spent the better half of five hours perusing the forum, there seems to be a fairly large amount of great information on here!
You probably won't hear from me much as I tend to lurk until I have a very good reason to post, like a question that my google-fu cannot answer.


----------



## jae (Feb 3, 2010)

Hi y'all!

Been lurking the forums for a bit, decided to finally start posting. Just found out I passed my NREMT this morning (yyesss!- I shocked as I wasn't really feeling good about it).

I'm 26 and living in NE Ohio. I'm researching Paramedic programs and hope to get some good Basic experience under my belt before I start.


----------



## EMTMama (Feb 3, 2010)

Hi, I'm Heather. I'm 38, married and have two little boys, 6 and 3. I just got my EMT-B license 3 weeks ago (woo hoo!), and am in EMT-I class. I still have a few pre-reqs to complete before I go on to paramedic school and am thinking I may want to get some field experience too. For seven years I worked for our state's only level I trauma center at a physician telephone triage service, and that's how I got the EMS bug.


----------



## Bodad (Feb 6, 2010)

Hello to everyone. My name is Bo, Im 39 and a husband and father of twin boys that just had thier 9th birthday. I have been a construction worker most of my adult life in a labor union. I had a injury that forced me to change my work environment. I chose the EMS field after carful consideration of what I would enjoy and be challenged by at the same time. The gratifacation that comes from truley helping someone is somthing no pay scale can reflect. With this in mind I passed the emt basic course and, after my second attempt, the NREMT. I have interviewed at a local hospital and expect to be offered a position in thier ER. Im happy to be a new member of the EMS community and excited to embark on a new career in what I expect to be a very rewarding job.


----------



## jae (Feb 6, 2010)

Bodad said:


> The gratifacation that comes from truley helping someone is somthing no pay scale can reflect..



I just wanted to say that, although I do love me some pay, I really, really love this.

ETA: And congrats on passing the NREMT, and the good prospect of a job offer!


----------



## emt_irl (Feb 7, 2010)

im dave from dublin, ireland. 

i passed the nq-emt last november(your nremt) but have been a first responder for years before that... have a strong interest in ems in america so thought id check out here


----------



## emt_irl (Feb 7, 2010)

im dave from dublin, ireland. 

i passed the nq-emt last november(your nremt) but have been a first responder for years before that... have a strong interest in ems in america so thought id check out here


----------



## TraprMike (Feb 9, 2010)

*guess I missed this thread*

Hello, I posted an intro in the general area.. oops...


----------



## phildo (Feb 11, 2010)

Hi folks.  This looks like a nice place.  Seems friendlier than another site most of us know about.  I am a paramedic in Southeast Texas, 22 years + change.  3 grown kids (but they never stop being your kids).  I frequently check posts on other sites, and a nursing site too (just to see what their issues are) .  Being a man of few words I post infrequently, so its likely I won't climb the hierarchy here any time soon.  I tried to enter the chat room, but the bouncer kicked me at the door. I suppose you have to post x number of times to get into chat. Lemme know if I'm wrong about that.  My user name is a nickname that my wife's little sister gave me years ago.  Its a combination of my name and a popular intimate adjunct.  I won't say who I am on the other site, but I don't care if you figure it out.  I am impressed that there seems to be no spam here.  TexasEMT is eaten up with it.  I believe there's no such thing as a stupid question, and I'll never post an acerbic reply to anyone.  It burns me up when I see that in other places, and its why I rarely post.


----------



## alyssa_ (Feb 13, 2010)

Hello! My name is Alyssa--I'm 18, living in San Bernardino and lined up to start EMT-B training at Riverside Community College this coming Tuesday if they let me, haha. I won't have some of the required paperwork ready in time so I'm just hoping they give me a chance.

I'm aiming to have a career in emergency medicine. I've told some of my relatives (who are mainly nurses) my intentions and most of them are telling me "EMS isn't worth it--do nursing." But, some (naive?) part of me really wants to do EMS even though I hear so many horror stories about it. Even so, I've got my expectations set a bit low so if I get stuck for a while doing non-emergency transport, driving old folk to and from the nursing homes to the local hospital, so be it.

Anyway, I think I'll stick around here for a while.


----------



## firemed839 (Feb 13, 2010)

*new*

Hello all. Found this site the other day and thought I would give it a shot. I've been a medic for ten years and in the fire service a little longer. I work an ambulance part time but I did work it full time for many years. Looking foward to hanging out in here and getting to know some new folks.


----------



## EMT-Johnny (Feb 17, 2010)

Hello, I'm Johnny, 22 years old, currently reside in Los Angeles, soon to be an EMT-Basic, as I am looking forward to become a Paramedic someday. I love the fact that I'm able to help people out in times of need as my work for a living. Also as long as I'm able to do what I love to do and to be able to have a week of vacation or two and support myself and family then I'm content with how much I make.


----------



## thnguyen001 (Feb 18, 2010)

Hey everyone. I'm Trung and just recently turned 23. I'm originally from San Jose, CA, but have lived in San Diego for the past almost 6 years. I recently graduated from UCSD and planning on becoming a PA one day. I just got all of my EMT certs in November and currently in the process of looking for a job. It has been pretty tough though, a lot harder than I thought. Many people told me it was easier to get an EMT job due to its high turn over rate. This forum has been helping me so much. Thanks everyone!


----------



## Two-Timer (Feb 18, 2010)

*newbie*

Hello to all. 

Back in EMS for ten years for a second run at it- thus "Two-Timer". 

Went from First Aid to Medic at the end of the 70's then got away from it in the early eighties. College, work in psych hospitals and non-profits, family stuff. Years passed but every other work was second-best to EMS.

Since coming back I have spent a lot of time in the burn-out mill of personalities and politics by serving on Boards, as an officer and by organizing mandated training. Many years spent working with truly crazy people helps me keep perspective and keep focused on giving good patient care. EMS is my full-time "job" and I am presently an Intermediate for a small service in central New England (4000+calls/7 ambulances). I would like to leave the politics behind and practice as a Medic again while I still can. In my spare time I am also an interior-FF with the volunteer department my father and grandfather belonged to. As long as I can be useful I am not leaving EMS again.

Glad to find this forum. Looks like there is a huge amount I can learn here.


----------



## firetender (Feb 19, 2010)

Welcome!

I'm looking forward to your perspective from inside the Monkey House. Who were we then? Who are we now? A very worthwhile exploration.

Enjoy!


----------



## Two-Timer (Feb 19, 2010)

We are the same people now we were then. Can't eat lunch without discussing gore, often understand our partners at work better than our partners at home and have a very twisted view of what makes a good day. Seriously though, the best in EMS  have not changed- most still "do what is in the patient's best interest-always." Even for a frequent flyer at 0230 or that one pt. who just pushes all our buttons. It is the world that changed--"homeland security", "risk management," "evidence-based medicine," payment-focused practice and layers and layers of good ole' cover your "exposure".  This new world is, however, a great place to learn how to train bean-counters while slowly driving them mad. On the plus side, Medics in my area have standing orders and protocols I would have killed for and toys I did not imagine. I do miss cravats though.


----------



## AdventEMT (Feb 19, 2010)

*Hi all!*

I'm Joseph, just got into my first EMT class and, after I become certified, can't wait to get a job as an EMT!!!  I hope that I can, I see a great future in the direction I am going


----------



## NepoZnati (Feb 21, 2010)

*Hello,*

I've been prowling around for some time, reading advices and discussions... Nervously waiting end of my classes in March, I thought it is time for me to introduce myself to join in "full time". This place has so much to offer and I couldn't be happier then to be here. I hope I will be able to contribute something worthwhile. 

I am finishing the EMT-B course in NYC, trying to do late carrier switch from the graphic design... Originally I am from Bosnia. I was medic in the war for some time and my experience coming mostly from that period and war trauma wounds. Being wounded myself couple of times, I can know help and comfort medic can provide. 

I can only hope that I get to be that helpful to someone in need. Thank you for the great place!


----------



## AVPU (Feb 23, 2010)

MMiz said:


> First, welcome to EMTLife!
> 
> Reply to this thread with a brief introduction so that we can learn a little about you.  We hope you stick around for a while and contribute to our community.
> 
> Thanks!



Ok....well, hello. I just completed a WEMT/MPIC course, and am preparing to sit for the NREMT (this part of the forum has been terrific btw). For years I worked for corporate Amer, but always had an interest in emergency and health. So here I am now, and I love the field! I have been involved in SAR, disaster response, and humanitarian efforts for the past 5 or so years. Also worked trailcrew in Alaska for a bit. Now I am a CPR / FA/ HIV Prevention / WFA instructor, Red Cross certified. Thanks for hosting this forum.


----------



## sunbee (Feb 23, 2010)

Hello Everyone,

I'm still a newbie EMT, been working part-time for 6 months now in LA county for BLS ambulance company. I enjoy working as a EMT but still find lifting difficult but I'm trying my best. Thanks to the EMS field, I just got accepted to PA school. I learned the good and bad about this field but I have soooo much respect for EMTs now, they rock!! Good luck to everyone out there and be safe


----------



## Just Ed (Feb 24, 2010)

I'm Ed.

I used to be a CT back in the '90s, but got out of the field for a while.  I just recently decided to pursue Paramedic again to finish what I started many years ago, and that requires starting over again. A career change at 34 with 4 kids can be kind of scary, but my wife is committed to support me and I'm confident that I will reach my goals.

I'm taking my prerequisites to start the Paramedic program at our local community college in the fall.

Nice to meet y'all and I look forward to learning alot here.

Ed


----------



## joliver18 (Feb 28, 2010)

My name is Jay and im 18 and im an FF/EMT-B. Im an intern at the Blooming Grove Fire Department. I live in wisconsin.I also work for the Town Of Madison Fire Department for ems since they also do our ems for Blooming Grove. I havent been in the fire/ems service very long but i love it. I will hopefully be taking paramedic in the fall and after my internship I would like to get a job as an FireFighter or Paramedic or both somewhere out west like arizona or california.


----------



## sparklylikeaholiday (Mar 1, 2010)

*tap tap* Is this thing on? 

Hi, I'm new! 

I work in administration for the Fire Department and am a fresh brand spanking new EMT-B and am planning to volunteer in my local community (separate affiliation from my work station).

I'm a single mom, been with the FD for 2 years and am looking forward to learning a lot here.  

S.


----------



## MedicSparky (Mar 6, 2010)

Hey there, Just got my state and NREMT certifications a couple weeks ago. I'm still looking for a job in the Central Florida area, everything seems to require Medic or FF training. I'm thinking of going Airforce Pararescue, especially if there's nothing around here.

I've lurked a while before joining and finally decided to at least post here.

As for the name: I plan to be a Paramedic/FF asap if I can get into the civilian side of things. If not, Pararescue are medics. Either way Paramedic is the goal.


----------



## Martyn (Mar 8, 2010)

Hi, a small bio...British, living in Florida. Originally started training as a nurse back in the 90's in the UK. Now due to start paramedic training next week (3/15/10).


----------



## Pneumothorax (Mar 22, 2010)

Hi, My name is Tiffany, im currently working on my NREMT-B cert and BSN-RN ... im nuts i know LOL, but i love working with patients and helping them :O)


----------



## Ocean711 (Mar 22, 2010)

Cool, I also want to get my BSN. I want to wait until after I get my EMT-P, though.


----------



## ZombiEMT (Mar 27, 2010)

Hello Everyone,

I've been lurking this forum for a few days and decided to introduce myself.  I'm turning 25 this year and finished my EMT course last fall (top of the class!) I was certified as a EMT-B in Santa Clara County, CA in January of this year. Been looking for a job ever since (anyone have any leads? ) I plan on working as an EMT for a bit before applying to paramedic school. My ultimate goal is to eventually get hired into a fire department as a fire medic. 

This looks like an awesome forum; looking forward to meeting some great people and learning from some of the vets!


----------



## NERDulance (Mar 29, 2010)

*Who wants to ride the NERDulance??*

Okay so maybe not ride per se... 

Hey everybody! Glad to be here. 

I am not really an EMT-B just yet, but I will be in July! I am very excited about it and am looking forward to finding some work saving lives either on an Ambulance or in a hospital somewheres. 

I live in Louisville, KY and have been here for about 5 years now. Came down here for Seminary, became broke and disenchanted with the idea of seminary and have lived a pretty default life while working for UPS. 

Though UPS is a good job and is beneficial to society, I have always been more inclined to help people directly. 

I'm a nerd through and through. I play EVE online, read books, play with shotguns, and dream about being a mountain dwelling hermit that tends an awesome garden and eats bears and things. Someday I hope to meet Mrs. NERDulance and live happily ever after. 

I'm hoping to learn and laugh with you all and contribute to good discussion. See you around.


----------



## MrBrown (Mar 29, 2010)

I am Brown.  

My training includes extensive education in gear carrying, oxygen turning on, wrestling with the stretcher and high viz jacket wearing.

Somebody once told me I know a thing or two about medicine, they crazy.


----------



## NERDulance (Mar 29, 2010)

MrBrown said:


> I am Brown.
> 
> My training includes extensive education in gear carrying, oxygen turning on, wrestling with the stretcher and high viz jacket wearing.
> 
> Somebody once told me I know a thing or two about medicine, they crazy.



What can brown do for you?

Brown can give me a raise. (Yes, I work for UPS). B)


----------



## MrBrown (Mar 29, 2010)

NERDulance said:


> What can brown do for you?
> 
> Brown can give me a raise. (Yes, I work for UPS). B)



I have a friend who is an MD-11 First Officer for UPS.

I have predominantly worked brown shift althugh I have done red once.


----------



## NERDulance (Mar 29, 2010)

MrBrown said:


> I have a friend who is an MD-11 First Officer for UPS.
> 
> I have predominantly worked brown shift althugh I have done red once.



Ah... the pilots... Now they have it made! $$$$


----------



## Hannah (Mar 31, 2010)

Nice forum! 
Hey everybody; I'm Hannah, 19 and currently taking my EMT-Basic course.
I was looking for information online, found this site, liked it and joined.


----------



## Prota5 (Mar 31, 2010)

I'm 24 and pretty excited about starting EMT-B classes in a few weeks!


----------



## Frozin (Apr 1, 2010)

Hello all, i'm 31 and got my EMT-B in January and am currently looking for an EMT position.  I worked in sales for the last couple of years and needed a change from the same dull work day everyday.  I'm interested in becoming a paramedic.


----------



## jdparker (Apr 11, 2010)

*Aloha!*

Hello,
  I'm new to this website and wanted to introduce myself!  I currently work for the Federal Fire Department, Hawaii.  I"ve been a firefighter/EMT B there for 5 years now.  I'm always interested in brushing up on skills or learning new tricks of the trade.  Thats why I'm here!  Thanks for a great website! 
Aloha,

J.D.


----------



## Spirit (Apr 11, 2010)

hello, Im Kristen and i'm 19 years old. I'm finnishing up my second time through emt-b classes (finals tomorrow, crossing my fingers). the first time through the course i failed it by 2 points. sucks but going through it again has made me a better and stronger emt. 

Spirit (aka: kristen)


----------



## exodus (Apr 11, 2010)

Spirit said:


> hello, Im Kristen and i'm 19 years old. I'm finnishing up my second time through emt-b classes (finals tomorrow, crossing my fingers). the first time through the course i failed it by 2 points. sucks but going through it again has made me a better and stronger emt.
> 
> Spirit (aka: kristen)



Awh that sucks. Hope you pass! You're doing it the same way I did at 19!  Where you from?


----------



## tousfools (Apr 11, 2010)

My name is Megan. I am currently living in Scottsdale, Arizona with my sister and her Fiance and my pet cat that stares at me in judgment whenever I decide on having a beer. I just passed my NREMT and obtained my license to practice as an EMT - B. I'm 19 years old, which is currently problematic because most places only like to hire an EMT - B if they are 21 or older. I volunteer at the Arizona Animal Welfare League. I spend most of my time going to core shows, road cycling, and hanging out with my friends. EMS has had me interested since I was a kid and My whole family is in the medical field that's the main reason why I because an EMT. 

P.S thanks for the site.


----------



## Robems (Apr 12, 2010)

Hi the name is Rob i just became a member of an ems in my town i did fire fighting for 7 years. Waiting on my first call as a first responder but going to school in august for emt-b. Been wanting to become an emt more than a fire fighter but was talked into fire fighting from an old friend. I'm just happy I can follow what i wanted to do


----------



## canuck_downunder05 (Apr 13, 2010)

*Hello!*

Hey guys, 

My name is Carissa. I'm originally from Central Alberta, Canada, but have been a little bit of a wandered for the last 6 years. I got into EMS because I had a passion for it when I finished Highschool, but also realized I had a passion for travel as well. I completed my EMT 5 years ago and have been working on and off in the northern alberta as an industrial EMT. Because it's seasonal, I usually take off come breakup and travel across the world where I find jobs in the Scuba Diving Industry. I've been an instuctor for 5 years now and am currently finishing up work here in Alberta and making a move to Turks and Caicos to jump back in the water with the fishies!


----------



## Stephanie. (Apr 14, 2010)

*Simple ol' me!*

Howdy Ya'll!

My name is Stephanie
I am currently an EMT but a future Medic.
I am 21 years old & a bit of a rookie.
Originaly from Charleston South Carolina,
but recieved my state reciprocity & transferred 
to the great state of Texas!
Been in EMS a little over a year and a FD about
two years.
I love to learn new things & meet new people.
A few personal tidbits:
Country Girl- Born & Raised. Huntin, fishin, & lifesavin are my things.
No youngins. Just a Yellow lab.
&hearts; adrenaline rushes.

Any questions, I'll answer 'em! Shoot me a line.


----------



## robbaN28 (Apr 19, 2010)

Hey guys, I'm Robin (male) and I'm almost 20 years old. Currently going through EMT-B school and Basic EKG right now. I'm hoping to continue on to either go to Paramedic school or Med school later on in life. 
I've done a ton of hours of being third rider in EMS and I absolutely love it! 
I played goalie in hockey for 15 years, two of those were over seas in Sweden. After a recent injury that kept me out last season, I decided to give up and give school and shot. I don't regret on bit of it.


----------



## emdub (Apr 21, 2010)

Hey, I'm Emily.
EMT-B one year, full time college student, qualified child care provider, no free time haha.
Found this site when I was trying to find tips for the NREMT. 
I don't know if they helped or not...but it's fun to have people to talk to besides my crew. I'm sure you can feel me there; I love them like my own family but......

Stoked to finally be getting involved in the site; hit me up.


----------



## DaniGrrl (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm Dani and a girl, hence the name. I'm 33 and starting school this fall at my local CC. I'll be working toward my AAS, but I'm hoping to be able to volunteer once I have my EMT-B. I'm a geek. That's all I can think of at the moment.


----------



## MrEMT63 (Apr 24, 2010)

*hello*

Hello all, I have been and EMT-B in Los Angeles since 2001. I have run IFT's and run 911 with FD. I have also worked in a hospital setting. I have my A.S. in Fire Science and am just getting back into testing for fire after a few years of just working in EMS. I am 31 and love EMS. I just recently found this site so I don't know anybody here. Seems like a great site and have already got some good advice just from reading. Thanks.


----------



## esmcdowell (Apr 26, 2010)

Hi, I'm Ethan, recently finished EMT-B class and NR practical, but unfortunately have to wait until June to take the NR written, because I'm not 18 yet. I run with Red Lodge Fire Rescue, local combination Fire and EMS Paid/vollie department. I am enrolled to start medic school in the spring and begin Firefighter training in the fall.


----------



## NeverSatisfied~NorCal (Apr 27, 2010)

Hello Everyone. I thought I would drop by and add myself to the newbie list. I am now from the San Francisco Bay Area...East Bay to be exact. I lived in San Diego for 9 years. I work as an Industry Firefighter/EMT for an oil refinery....Boring! I just recently got back on track and am now in pursuit of Paramedic school in October and hopefully employment by Con Fire after that. 

Me:

I was a Marine for 8 years
EMT-B since 2005
FF1
Worked a BLS rig in San Diego for a year.
Tried the Nursing home thing...not so much
Now due to my right foot and lack of self control am working the only fire job I could get. My driving record was cleared as of April 4th....woo hoo

So now I am back in the game. Nothing like a 4 year set back.

Wish me luck


Well, dont be shy, say hi B)


----------



## LucidResq (Apr 27, 2010)

WELCOME EMS NEWBS!

And non-newb.


----------



## DarkStarr (Apr 29, 2010)

Hi all - I'm Ryan, 22, and an EMT-B student here in the Western PA area.  I started class back in January and have 1 month left until the state test.  With such a short amount of time left, I am trying to utilize any resources I can to learn more and prepare myself for these.  Once I pass I hope to work for the local ambulance service while I go to college.  I am 1 year into the fire service and am finishing up Essentials in 2 more weeks, and hopefully will have my FF1 later this year.

Hope to learn from you all, stay safe!


----------



## medicRob (May 8, 2010)

*Hello everyone*

I am an EMT-IV / Paramedic student in TN named Rob. I went ahead and made my username medicRob because I will be taking the National Registry Paramedic exam pretty soon, not trying to misrepresent myself or anything. I am also a registered nurse in the state of TN who specializes in trauma. I just wanted to give a great big hi and hello to everyone!


----------



## SMcMullen (May 9, 2010)

*Well Hello.*

I am new to this site and field.  I just registered to take the NREMT at the end of May.  I am currently working as a personal trainer and rehab/sports therapist.  So far I love the EMT B program.  I am looking into Paramedic Schools too.


----------



## Alberta-EMT (May 10, 2010)

EMT in Alberta Canada. Been one since 2007 and employed as one for a year. 

Have applied for Medic school.


----------



## Cardifflocal (May 21, 2010)

*Hi*

Hi I'm Aren, I live in San Diego and just finished my EMT-B class.  In the next few weeks I'll be taking the National Registery exam and getting all my other requirements to start working in a BLS ambulance.  I'm really excited about getting into this field, learning more, and having a career in healthcare.  Any advice for a newbie would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## gw812 (May 24, 2010)

Howdy!

EMS-B student this summer, just outside Dallas. 
I currently teach high school full-time. Looking to go through Paramedic by the end of the next summer. Hopefully after enough time I'll either add Health Sciences to my teaching certification or discover that the wild ambulance lifestyle's more my speed. I dig public service so the second option's likely.


----------



## LucidResq (May 24, 2010)

Welcome GW! Just curious - what do you teach? Good luck!


----------



## gw812 (May 24, 2010)

Well, that's kinda uncertain! I started as a speech/debate teacher, then got surprised with a switch to broadcasting this year, and still have yet to know what I'll be doing next year. I'm licensed for speech communications, though.


----------



## Cohn (May 26, 2010)

Hello I am Bryan I live in Sahuarita, AZ. I got my certifications recently and since I am only 20 I am volunteering untill I am 21 

I love EMS but volunteering is making me want to do Fire also...


----------



## DillR (Jun 3, 2010)

*Hello*

My name is Dillon I am 16 and live in Cherokee County, Oklahoma. I am hoping to go into Emergency Medicine (Taking EMT courses next fall and am in the process of training to be a volunteer hosedragger) 

So, yeah, thats it!
-Doc


----------



## red_head (Jun 3, 2010)

Hello there, everyone.

My name is Zoë.

I've lurked here for a while, but decided to finally make an account when I landed my first EMS job. 

I'm 23, graduated last spring from Tulane University with a degree in music, and plan on getting a master's in music education. I've always been interested in EMS and decided to get certified when I graduated.

I have been a certified EMT-B in the state of MA since December. My NREMT exam is next Tuesday!! I wanted to get nationally certified immediately after passing the state exam, but a series of silly mishaps prevented it.

Either way it's good timing, since my new job requires me to have NREMT certs since they work in NH as well as MA. They give you 90 days, but, if all goes well next week, I will have them before my 'official' first day.

Nice to meet all of you.


----------



## Poontater (Jun 8, 2010)

*Hello*

My name is Alev (aka Poontater). I am 28 years old and just finished school in May and passed my State Exam. I am hoping to start volunteering with Cary, EMS or Parkwood EMS pretty soon and apply to Paramedic School early next year.

Currently I am certified at EMT-B Level. 

Looking forward to hanging out here more often and getting to know ya'll.


----------



## GhostEMT627 (Jun 8, 2010)

Hey my name is Travis and Im 25. I live in Long Beach, CA and I just finished getting all of my certs for OC and LA county. I was recently hired as an EMT-B and I start this monday and am nervous as you could be. B) I've worked as as a aircraft refueler for the last six years and I don't think that the smell will ever leave me.


----------



## mct601 (Jun 8, 2010)

Welcome Travis and enjoy your new job.


----------



## Ubergopher (Jun 11, 2010)

Hi, I'm Ubergopher (or Travis if you wanna call me that instead), I'm 23 and in the Air Force currently "deployed" to Kuwait. I was born and raised in Yakima WA and somehow the Air Force saw fit to stationed me at McChord (those :censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored:s!). I'm a 3M0X1 which in english means Services (food, fitness, rec, lodging, and in a few cases mortuary affairs)

 Right now I've got no relation to any sort of EMS stuff except I took a combat lifesaver class before my deployment in '08. I've been trying to take an EMT-B course since then but due to deployment dates and other military stuff I've been unable to, usually missing the start date of a class by just a week or two. So I look forward to picking y'alls brains on stuff and reading a lot.

When I'm eventually able to take the class and after I seperate from the military (whenever that is) I'd like to continue my education and become a paramedic possibly focusing in wilderness care. 

I've considered cross-training into one of the medical career fields the Air Force has, but in all honesty those don't appeal to me to much. I have toyed off and on with the idea of crosstraining into pararescue but I don't have gills and webbed feet. 

Oh and I'm a gun enthusiast who has more than a few of 'em.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jun 12, 2010)

GhostEMT627 said:


> Hey my name is Travis and Im 25. I live in Long Beach, CA and I just finished getting all of my certs for OC and LA county. I was recently hired as an EMT-B and I start this monday and am nervous as you could be. B) I've worked as as a aircraft refueler for the last six years and I don't think that the smell will ever leave me.


 
Hi. Good luck in your class.

And get used to smells that seem like they will never leave you.


----------



## rredfern (Jun 17, 2010)

Hi my name is Becky and I am an EMT-B student right now.  One month left in school!  I live in Colorado and going to school at HealthOne, and I love it.  

I really can't wait to get out there and get a job.  I have a feeling that I will have trouble getting a job since I am only 20 until next May.  I am hoping to get my IV cert in late August and maybe my EKG (if it works with my school schedule). 

 I am attending a local college doing pre-med course work, but I don't know if I will get into med school, then I will go to Paramedic school then possibly nursing school. 

I like to play with kids and horses on my limited free time.  I work at a daycare as I go to school. 

I think that is it! You will probably see a lot of questions from me around here!


----------



## stitch967 (Jun 22, 2010)

Hi all! Name's Lilo. I'm from Hawaii. I want to be a SWAT medic, I just finished my EMT-B class. Not sure went I'm taking the NR. I'm going 2 school for my BA in criminal justice  in the fall. I've been keeping up my FR skills by volunteering


----------



## PotashRLS (Jun 23, 2010)

*New to the Forums*

Hello all..........My name is Tracy and I'm a newbie to the forums but not to EMS.  I am a NREMT-Basic / EMT-Intermediate Technician in Northeast Wisconsin.  I've been an EMT for 15 years and am currently in my second term as President of our volunteer/paid on call Ambulance Service.  My wife is also an EMT-IT and we just had our second child on June 4th.  

In my spare time (ya right) I am an avid bowhunter and love to plant food plots for deer and turkeys on our 100 acres of relaxation.  I bear hunt and love to shoot recreationally when I can afford the ammo. 

I hope to learn and contribute to the forums and hopefully be an advocate for non-career/non-fire based EMS folks.


----------



## LucidResq (Jun 23, 2010)

Welcome and congrats on the new kiddo!


----------



## BeantownEMT (Jun 23, 2010)

Hi all,

My name is Christen. I'm 23 and a 4 year EMT-B in Mass. I was NOT part of the scandal that is going on currently, however, a lot of my friends at a company I used to work for is. 

I also work at a restaurant on spare days and weekends..

Im a huge hockey fan and have season tickets for the Bruins.


----------



## medichopeful (Jun 23, 2010)

BeantownEMT said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My name is Christen. I'm 23 and a 4 year EMT-B in Mass. I was NOT part of the scandal that is going on currently, however, a lot of my friends at a company I used to work for is.
> 
> ...



I see you're fairly close by.  Welcome to the site!


----------



## red_head (Jun 24, 2010)

BeantownEMT said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My name is Christen. I'm 23 and a 4 year EMT-B in Mass. I was NOT part of the scandal that is going on currently, however, a lot of my friends at a company I used to work for is.
> 
> ...



guessing you used to work at either Trinity or Armstrong. I'm really surprised by some of the names.....


----------



## Minerva (Jun 25, 2010)

Hi everyone, 
You can call me Jay, I'm a girl regardless of the name, I'm 19 and live in Southern California. Fresh out of my EMT-B class and taking my NREMT this Monday (Yes. I'm nervous.) so here's to hoping I do as well as I did in the class!
Not only am I new to the EMT field, I've never had any kind of job. I'm now spending my time looking for ways to gain experience and land a job doing something I love


----------



## Malissa (Jun 30, 2010)

Hi my name is Malissa. I am fresh out of EMT-B training and take the NREMT on Friday. I am a little nervous of course. 

About me: I am a 30 year old single Mom of two. My daughter just turned five last week and my son turned three in march. We live in the Sacramento area in California.
Once I get all my certificates I hope to work at one of the local private ambulance companies to get a little experience then enter into paramedic school.


----------



## mar7967 (Jun 30, 2010)

I am Matt and I am 22. I got my NY EMT-B a little over a year ago. I have been volunteering with my college's ambulance for almost 3 years now. I joined my town's ambulance agency about 8 months ago as a volunteer and just started working there part time. EMS is pretty much always going to be a side thing for me, as I am almost done with an Electrical Engineering degree, but its something I love doing.


----------



## LucidResq (Jun 30, 2010)

Welcome Jay, Malissa and Matt.


----------



## DrakeZ07 (Jul 1, 2010)

Hiyas~ I'm Harley and I'm 21, hailing from Eastern Kentucky.

I finished my EMT-B course last month, and am scheduled to take my NREMT-B test tomorrow afternoon.  I'm sorta in between being nervous, and being super excited.  But hopefully, knowing some of the people from my class that failed the course, but passed the NREMT test, will give me the confidence to pass the test.

I wanted to see if any other people who will, or have passed the NREMT-B test, feel the same way as I do, about not feeling trained enough to work in the EMS or transport field.  But I suppose that's how everyone feels, eh?


----------



## Porkchop (Jul 1, 2010)

Hi there, and welcome to the forum!

I know exactly how you feel, and I'm pretty sure a lot of other people here do too.  You'll be fine, don't worry.  Good luck on NREMT.


----------



## wijjiam (Jul 2, 2010)

*hi im will*

my names will im a emt student i well be out of school next month or out now depending on if anybody reeds this im 22 and chising a dreem i cant spell but nobody can now adays im going to school through amr and plan to work there or not i live near seattle and i like it


----------



## wijjiam (Jul 2, 2010)

*o one more thing*

one of my hobbyes are stand up comady


----------



## exodus (Jul 2, 2010)

wijjiam: http://www.hookedonphonics.com/toddler-reading-products?C1=18


----------



## foxfire (Jul 2, 2010)

wijjiam said:


> my names will im a emt student i well be out of school next month or out now depending on if anybody reeds this im 22 and chising a dreem i cant spell but nobody can now adays im going to school through amr and plan to work there or not i live near seattle and i like it


welcome!! here are a few helpful hints for around here. 

Useful hint #1. 
Use proper grammer when speaking on this forum. Atleast attempt to use it.

Useful hint #2. 
 Please use spell check. It will go a long way towards avoiding miss understandings. There are those who dislike having to read something three times in order figure out what was said in the post. 


I am not trying to nail you or anything, more of saving your bacon in the future. 
Again, welcome.


----------



## ClayZB (Jul 5, 2010)

HI, I'm Clay.  I am from a rural county in Southern Missouri.  I will be entering an EMT-B class this coming fall.  I hope to have my paramedic license within the next couple years.  
I went through high school wanting to be a pharmacist, but I got to looking around more and talking with some paramedic friends, and I realized I would be more happy with this line of work.  
The ambulance service here does a 48 hour shift a week and you get the rest of the 5 days off.  Which is really convenient for me, as that will give me more time to help take care of my mother.
She's also one of the reasons that I want to go into the field, I've helped the paramedics before with her, and it seems like something I wanted to do.

Anyway, I've rattled on. lol
If you've got any advice for me, please share.


----------



## Ducati_Fan (Jul 8, 2010)

Just joined to learn what i can. I'm 25 and just starting out in EMS in central indiana. Can't wait to get this show in the road. I've always wanted to be an emt and finally started down this long road that I hope takes me on to greener pastures.


----------



## Code7 (Jul 10, 2010)

Hi, I'm Kasey. I will be starting my EMT-B certification in August. This site is awesome, I look forward to getting to know everyone!


----------



## socalmedic (Jul 13, 2010)

hey all, my name is tyler i have been in EMS for 4 years and some change. all fulltime 911. I am currently in medic school and should be done in early fall. I have been lurking the forms for a few months now and decided to jump in. I live in south Los Angeles county, CA. but wouldnt mind moving to Colorado. thanks.


----------



## unclekb (Jul 14, 2010)

Hey yall, I am Kenny fron the Outer Banks of North Carolina. Been an EMT-I for 5 years and have 3 months of P class left. Thanks for the post. Some interesting reading here!!


----------



## MassEMT-B (Jul 14, 2010)

Hello all, my names Patrick and I'm from Massachusetts. I became an EMT-Basic in Mass in May. I haven't had any luck finding a job so I am getting my NREMT so I can apply to places in Rhode Island.


----------



## Code7 (Jul 15, 2010)

socalmedic said:


> I live in south Los Angeles county, CA. .



I see you don't live far from me....I'm in Anaheim!


----------



## Cawolf86 (Jul 15, 2010)

socalmedic said:


> hey all, my name is tyler i have been in EMS for 4 years and some change. all fulltime 911. I am currently in medic school and should be done in early fall. I have been lurking the forms for a few months now and decided to jump in. I live in south Los Angeles county, CA. but wouldnt mind moving to Colorado. thanks.



Where are you in medic school?


----------



## Muky (Jul 15, 2010)

My name is Cristian, I am from Northern Minnesota, born in Romania. My EMS level is EMT-B, going to school for nursing and after I accomplish my RN level hopefully I won't be to tired of school to take my bridge over to Paramedic.
 i will make sure to let all my peers up in this neck of the woods know about this page.I find it very helpfull and a good way to get up to date info on the EMS changes.


----------



## tekken1096 (Jul 15, 2010)

The name's Chris! I am 26 years old and I'll be starting my EMT-B curriculum this fall over at Broward College in Davie, Florida. It's 4 months in duration, 224 hours for a total of 11 college credits. It is also transferable to the Paramedic curriculum or Associate of Science in Emergency Medical Services. 

I hope to be a helpful contribution to the community here and maybe I'll share a few stories about my adventures when I get out there.

Take care!


----------



## socalmedic (Jul 17, 2010)

Cawolf86 said:


> Where are you in medic school?



I went to NCTI in riverside. I just finished clinicals and should be getting a preceptor in about 2-3 weeks.


----------



## AtalantaAsh (Jul 17, 2010)

Hiya, I'm Jenn.  I live in Texas. I've been a EMT-B for about a year now, but have only been working for 5-6 months now.  Any tips for a noob out in the big work world? lol


----------



## Cawolf86 (Jul 18, 2010)

socalmedic said:


> I went to NCTI in riverside. I just finished clinicals and should be getting a preceptor in about 2-3 weeks.



Ah ok - someone at my work was/is going to NCTI as well....I think he is in his field internship. I am a Mt. SAC student here!


----------



## train54 (Jul 19, 2010)

*Hi I'm Bryan*

Hello everybody! My name is Bryan. I'm 30 years old and I currently live in Oceanside California. I've tried my hand at many things, only to fail or be unhappy. I have always told myself that I want to do something that where I can help people and make a positive impact in their lives. I came to the conclusion a little over a year ago that one of the best ways that I could do that is to become a fire fighter...

So I set out to get my EMT basic class done last fall, and between then and now I have passed the NREMT and became EMT certified with San Diego county. I am just now getting serious about finding an EMS job. I have applied to about 8 places in the last week or two, but have not heard back from anyone of these places yet...

I am wondering if anyone has any advice for me as far as getting started finding my first EMS job? Or if anyone knows of any EMT or EMT Tech positions in the North/South San Diego county, Orange county, or Los Angeles county areas?


----------



## Porkchop (Jul 19, 2010)

Hi Bryan, welcome to the forums.

Keep doing what you're doing.  Apply everywhere, interview everywhere, accept the first job you get offered.  It's tough in SD, I also went through EMT school last fall, and am still unemployed.  If it's been a week or 2, you might want to start calling the places you applied to follow up.  

There's also a lot of threads here about first jobs, and about getting a job in San Diego.  Those can be helpful.

Good luck.


----------



## chrispy06 (Jul 19, 2010)

*Hi everyone!*

Hi there everyone,

My name is Chris, and I've been an EMT on and off for about 8 years now.  Mostly I volunteer in a tiny town that has very few calls, but at one point I worked some paid EMS too.  These days I'm volunteering and going to grad school, looking to get into Emergency Management as the next big thing.

Looking forward to sharing ideas with and learning from everyone here.


----------



## FMXEMT (Jul 27, 2010)

Hi everyone,

   My name is Mike. Been a EMT Basic for a little over 6 months now. Did some Ski Patrol work before that. Now I am looking for some work around the San Diego area to get my time in for Paramedic school. My cousin is a Fire captain and my family has a long history of Police and EMS work. Any other questions feel free to ask.


----------



## CowboyMedic (Aug 4, 2010)

James 21 y/o
Just got my NREMT-B July1st Still waiting on Austin for my state certs. 
Went to UTSW Medical in Dallas for my EMT looking at Paramedic there in October. VOL with DFD til I get me some experience and a J.O.B.


----------



## WVEmt (Aug 6, 2010)

I'm Thomas. I'm 25 and so far i have my EMT-B and CNA certs. Planning on going for RN then medic, and then one day critical care. Currently working at a 911 and ift company and waiting for the state to process my reciprocity. Have been waiting almost 14 weeks now:sad:. Been reading emtlife for awhile now and figured it was as good as time as any to join. So here I am


----------



## Jello (Aug 13, 2010)

Hey EMTLife!

My name is Angelo and I'm about to start my EMT-B course at CCSF in San Francisco. I quit my desk job at the beginning of this year looking for something that would keep me active, learning and helping people out. I'm really excited about trying something so new. After I get certified I'm going to try and find a 911 job nearby and keep taking some fire science tech classes with the ultimate goal of being in the fire service -- but I'll worry about that when I get there. I'm also considering becoming a paramedic... but again, that's a while away now.

I'll take this time now to thank you all in advance for all things you will undoubtedly help me with throughout this course. 

See you around!


----------



## AtlantaEMT (Aug 16, 2010)

*I've posted some but*

I guess I'll introduce myself properly.

Right now I am currently only 50% an EMT-I.  I did my practicals last Saturday and passed all 4 and am waiting for my authorization to test for the computer.

My background
For years I moved pool tables and that was a crappy job which the IRS is currently bugging me about.  Nothing like getting 1099d at 18years old and no concept of consequence.  But whatever I'm trying to take care of it.  I finally quit pool table work at 23 and decided I wanted to do something with my life since I haven't died like I thought I would by then.  A buddy of mine was a flight paramedic and his gf was a radiology tech and talked to them about it.  I decided to go for Radiology Tech and started getting my core classes done.  I finished up with A&P 2 last spring and decided for summer to take a 5week EMT-I class.  It was tough and very fast but I enjoyed it a ton and also decided I didn't want to do Rad Tech becuase it looks crazy boring (I know the pay is better).

I hope to in 6months to a year to join the Air Force and do something medical in there.  I wouldn't mind doing Pararescue but I'm not quite in shape for that and it takes a 6year commitment.  But I found some other EMT or Nurse based positions that I really like and will try for.

I'd like to eventually advance to a flight nurse/paramedic or possibly become a PA and maybe even a doc.

My main reason here is to learn everything I can about the EMS field.  And to BS and lie some.


----------



## MrBrown (Aug 17, 2010)

CowboyMedic said:


> James 21 y/o
> Went to UTSW Medical in Dallas for my EMT looking at Paramedic there in October. VOL with DFD til I get me some experience and a J.O.B.



UTSW Med Centre/Med School at Dallas /Parkland is one of the finest teaching and trauma facilities in the world however ironically, thier Paramedic program is a thirty six week patch factory for barely homeostasising Dallas (and surrounding) Firefighters.

Dr Paul Pepe (BioTel Medical Director) is bloody awesome he is totally a great guy and very smart; he used to be the Medical Director for the Houston Fire Department back in the early 1990s

Anyway ....

Brown has decided if things go well with this very nice girl he has met that he will marry her, do they make an orange jumpsuit with "GROOM" written on the back in big green letters? 

Also my alternate personality is leaking every where .... Lifeguard November niner zero one november bravo request direct foxtrot mike golf thereafter vectoring for GPS 34 to four sierra delta, standard missed approach thence direct india november delta if able and refile for flight level three seven zero.

... sounds like I had a stroke or something


----------



## MrBrown (Aug 17, 2010)

Aw poo my bad i thought this was the 100% directionless thread, where i meant to post this ... my bad


----------



## Combat_Medic (Aug 18, 2010)

Hello all

I guess I'll tell about my experience and myself.
-Vol. Fire Dept.: Joined at 18 and the dept paid for my first EMT-B class in 2003
-Pvt Service:  Worked for a pvt. company doing transports for 1 1/2 yrs
-Pvt Service 911:  Then switched to a pvt service running 911 and transports for 1 yr.  While at this service I got in a bad wreck.  We rolled our truck doing 55 MPH.  After that I had trouble getting back in the truck.  Decided I needed a change.  I worked as a emt/guard while I went to college.  Got a good job at the a steel mill and let my cert expire.  I worked there for 2 yrs and got laid off.  Thats when I decided to join the army.  Had to take the EMT-B class all over again.  Now I'm a medic stationed in Korea.


----------



## Jello (Aug 20, 2010)

Jello said:


> Hey EMTLife!
> 
> My name is Angelo and I'm about to start my EMT-B course at CCSF in San Francisco. I quit my desk job at the beginning of this year looking for something that would keep me active, learning and helping people out. I'm really excited about trying something so new. After I get certified I'm going to try and find a 911 job nearby and keep taking some fire science tech classes with the ultimate goal of being in the fire service -- but I'll worry about that when I get there. I'm also considering becoming a paramedic... but again, that's a while away now.
> 
> ...



Quick update to my introduction:

So I originally thought I would be getting into the EMT course at CCSF but as it turns out so did 40 other people and unfortunately I got sent home. Luckily, since I am dedicated to becoming an EMT, I had prepared a backup plan and actually got into the EMT course at Skyline College. We had our first lecture today and tomorrow we have our first lab: lifting and moving the patient. I'm pretty excited to put on my EMS pants and my "EMT Student" shirt for the first time!


----------



## KY_EMT (Aug 21, 2010)

Hey all, I'm Hannah. 21 years old. Working as an EMT-Basic here in Eastern Kentucky, have been for the past 8 months. Been an EMT for 8 months, too  Hopefully I'll be going on and becoming a Paramedic, as well as getting into Law Enforcement someday. If everything keeps going well, I'll soon be doing volunteer firefighting.  Nice to meet you all.


----------



## the Happy Medic (Aug 23, 2010)

*Hi there*

My name is Justin Schorr and I'm a Paramedic in San Francisco.

I've been taking people to the hospital for almost half my life, the last 15 with any real interest in what it meant aside from just movign folks back and forth.

Along the way, got some fancy letters behind my name, some paper on the wall, but still tell bad jokes to dialysis patients early in the morning.

I'm new to the forum, so if you see me breaking the rules, please let me know.  I already goofed and put my email in my first post.  oops.

I'll post more about my hobbies and interests in EMS after I settle in.

Stay safe,
justin


----------



## Sendou (Aug 23, 2010)

Hello All,

My name is Jun and I'm basically moving back towards something more in line with my original goals. Over the years, I basically got funneled into working technical/IT jobs. In the back of my mind I always knew that despite the good pay and me being naturally good at computers, it's not what I wanted to do. My childhood dream job was always Firefighting, but realistically I can see myself being satisfied as an EMT-P with hopes of becoming a Flight Medic.

Right now I'm just enrolled in the local community college and I've been trying to get into the EMT course for the past couple semesters but it's been full before my registration date ever opens up. Hoping to obtain a late add this semester, if not.. then next semester I'll try again.

Oh, and I'm a bit of a forum lurker.  Tend to read more than I speak, but I'll be sure to try and contribute once I've actually got some experience and knowledge under my belt. Been reading these forums for quite a while but I got sidetracked off my goals this past year with IT Job offers that were just too good to pass up.

So here I am once again and the next time I post it will hopefully be celebrating my actual certification.


----------



## Hepinghand (Aug 23, 2010)

My name is Chris  live in nj. I am a firefighter/EMT-B. Before I got my EMT-B I was a First Responder for about 6 years.I was in my earlier 30s when i passed the EMT-B class but could not pass the NREMT. So I took a break and finally this past june I past the nj state test on the first try.


----------



## MylesC (Aug 24, 2010)

Hey everyone-
Randomly found this page its pretty cool (Just to throw it out there)
Im an EMT-B
Finished up with my CPT (Phlebotomy) course and am waiting on all this state paperwork.
Done volunteering with fire departments and actually on part (2) of my Santa Clara County Fire test this week.
My house burned down about 5 years ago while I was home. After that it made me want to get into fire.
The medical system is really was intrigues me though. I just want to deliver the best service with the best compassion.

I grew up in Santa Cruz, Ca and recently moved to East bay (san Fran) area and currently I also work as a prep cook and in the bar in Berkeley
Major hobbie is training in martial arts - Wushu, Kickboxing, American Boxing, MMA (trained in beijing, China last summer) which preoccupies me for about 20 hours a week.
Life is great and look forward to being more apart of this group

h34r:


----------



## taves85 (Aug 24, 2010)

Hi ALL.

I'm Taves85. I just became an EMT-B a week ago and I stumbled onto this site while searching for an ambulance company that's hiring. I live in San Diego and I am excited about starting my path toward becoming a firefighter-medic! Still a long way to go.  Great site btw!


----------



## mintygood (Aug 27, 2010)

Hey everyone,
My name's Sam, I'm 20 years old and I'm taking a year off of college to get my EMT!  Class starts on tuesday


----------



## Empress Leo (Aug 28, 2010)

*New to the game*

Hello, life-savers! Obviously I'm new to the boards and also to the study of EMS. I just started a class about 2 weeks ago and will finish in December. I'm really forward to doing something that actually matters (I currently work in retail) and learning about the functions of the body. I took a medical terminology and nursing class in my junior year of HS (1999-2000) so I'm hoping that it'll be easier for me to pick up all this stuff than if I never had any kind of exposure to the complicated jargon that is hospital speak. Wish me luck!


----------



## nhlhawksbabe (Aug 29, 2010)

*Crisis Manager?*

Hey all, I'm Lesli. I worked 23 years with the Postal Service, but when I got breast cancer for the second time, I did the midlfe crisis thing and changed careers. WHile waiting on a spot in nursing school, I took my EMT-B and started working a an ER tech. This is my second quarter in, and I already realize that even though I'm doing great academically, I do NOT love nursing school the way I loved EMS. So, next month I'm going back for my P-card instead. I hae a younger brother who's been in FF/EMS for 25 years, and a teenage son in Basic school as we speak, so maybe there's a gene at work somewhere...


----------



## medicman90 (Aug 30, 2010)

*Hi there!*

I'm a fresh EMT-B in Virginia and I'm working on getting turned over as a lead in my volunteer department!


----------



## NorCal (Sep 2, 2010)

*FNG here.*

I'm new to the forum so I'm just checking in. I'm an Operation Iraqi Freedom Veteran and a former civilian Police Officer. I was laid off so I decided to use up my GI Bill and I am currently a senior in college. I am taking the first responder course, but I haven't make up my mind if I want to proceed any further and go after the EMT-B.


----------



## clint_white (Sep 6, 2010)

*hey*

hi, im a newbie to the site, also im a volunteer firefighter, will be done with EMT-I  in december and taking NREMT in jan.....anything else lol by all means ask,,


----------



## yummymummy (Sep 7, 2010)

*yummymummy*

sorry guys i posted my intro on some oneelses post (not very nice now was it):blush:
anyway let me start again, im a parmedic, living and working in Ireland and ive been in the job for 13 years now.
Looking forward to meeting and greeting ye all


----------



## ERMedic (Sep 12, 2010)

Hey, new to this site and it seems pretty cool. I've been lurking the past few nights at work and seems like a good crowd on here so I figured I'd join in! Been in EMS since I was 15, getting my EMT at 16, then went to paramedic school straight out of highschool and graduated at 19. I've been working as an ER medic/tech since I graduated medic school and work on the rig parttime. Glad I joined this site, looking forward to talking on these forums!


----------



## RDunn (Sep 13, 2010)

Level of EMS? EMT-B and currently in Medic school
Age you were when you first started EMS - 29
How long in EMS ~0
What type of service - 
Future education plans - Not sure, just trying to survive medic school

i have been working for a company that cleans up haz-mat for the past 10 years. the money is good, but i was looking for a change.


----------



## Macgyvermedic (Sep 15, 2010)

*Noobie from Michigan*

Hello all.
 I guess I should get the formals out of the way.

Employer: private sector in Michigan.
Education/Certs:EMT-P, NREMT, CCT, WALS, SRT/SWAT, BS BIO-Med with minor in physics and chemistry.
Endeavors: Paramedic Practitioner.

I happened to stumble upon this site checking out an app on my iPhone, Tapatalk. This seems to be an excellent source / resource for all aspects that define EMS today. 

Please stop by and say hello over @ www.ASAP51.com and check out our vision for the future of EMS. 

Thanks,


----------



## firetender (Sep 15, 2010)

Macgyvermedic said:


> Please stop by and say hello over @ www.ASAP51.com and check out our vision for the future of EMS.



Obviously the time has come for a complete re-structuring of EMS, and in my opinion it starts from the ground up and that means us. You’ve identified a lot of that ground through your Divisions section, yet, I think you’re missing an important element. 

But let me tell you why I won’t sign up just now.

Okay looking (bare bones) site; nice concept, but who is “we”? Looks like a one-person gig asking for 25 buck sign-up fee so he can get some more people on board. I want to know who are the great minds I’m joining. Not enough to justify spending a fee, from appearances. You’ve presented a good concept, one which is specifically targeted to the US, though not adverse to using other systems as models, but before you start charging to be a part of the grand experiment which is already going on for free with EMS 2.0 ( – how are you different or aligned?) I think you need a lot more content (and of a very much more specific nature than this site, for example).

I also think you’re missing what could very well be the largest stumbling block to moving EMS into a real profession. It is a transient’s profession today because people burn out left and right without any back up to prevent them from sliding off the edge. If you’re going to do it right, you need to add “Well-being” as one of your divisions.

…and, it wouldn’t hurt if you helped us get to know you a bit better first.


AND I am very much looking forward to hearing more! Best of luck!


----------



## slloth (Sep 16, 2010)

Just passed the NREMT and am looking for a job.

My next goal is paramedic school.  I live in the San Francisco bay area. I am very interested in EMS and look forward to learning a lot and contributing when I can.


----------



## mdcotten (Sep 22, 2010)

Hi Everyone. My name is Misty, I'm 21 years old and just starting out in EMS. I start BLS classes on Thursday and can't be more stoked about it. I have run a few calls with my department so far and there is nothing like it (as you all know). I can't wait to get certified and "get my hands dirty" so to speak. 

Have a great day all!


----------



## Coco (Sep 22, 2010)

Hi!

My name is Cornelia (called "Coco"), I'm female and 28 years old and I'm from Germany. Here I work as a Paramedic. I don't know how it relates to EMS, EMT and those other terms that are used.

I will not write too much here, my english isn't good enough for that, but I like to look beyond my own nose to see how other countries and ambulances are working.

If anyone wants to know more just ask.


----------



## MylesC (Sep 23, 2010)

slloth said:


> Just passed the NREMT and am looking for a job.
> 
> My next goal is paramedic school.  I live in the San Francisco bay area. I am very interested in EMS and look forward to learning a lot and contributing when I can.



San Fran?
Did you goto the SFPA for your EMT - b?


----------



## MylesC (Sep 23, 2010)

mdcotten said:


> Hi Everyone. My name is Misty, I'm 21 years old and just starting out in EMS. I start BLS classes on Thursday and can't be more stoked about it. I have run a few calls with my department so far and there is nothing like it (as you all know). I can't wait to get certified and "get my hands dirty" so to speak.
> 
> Have a great day all!



Congrats on starting school.
Its a beautifully messed up world out there and someone needs to clean it up


----------



## Handsome Robb (Sep 28, 2010)

Hey! My name is Robby and I am 20, 21 in october! I have been an inactive basic for two years  Due to no companies around me employing anyone under 21. I am currently in an EMT-I/85 class through our local company and am hoping to be able to find a job when I am finished.

After a few years of experience I want to go to medic school and hopefully land a job as a FF/Medic somewhere!


----------



## yyc_ranger_4x4 (Sep 29, 2010)

Hey all....thought I'd say hello. My name is Scott, and I just got my EMR (EMT-B) certificate. I will be heading to write the Alberta College of Paramedics exam in November so I can actually practice as such. 

Right now I'm still working my full time job, which unfortunately has no use for my EMR cert, but am looking at upgrading to an EMT cert in the new year and changing careers to something that has interested my for many years. I grew up with the emergency services, and have taken a bunch of safety, high angle rope access/rescue courses, fire courses, etc. Gotta follow the opportunities that present themselves...


----------



## Shredster (Oct 1, 2010)

Names Rachel Firster, 20 y/o from southern California. I have my emt-b right now. Working for ift company called priority one. Did one season of ski patrol and going to do another one this season. I am going to be a firefighter paramedic with hopes of becoming a flight medic after some years of experience.


----------



## FDNYRescueMedic (Oct 6, 2010)

Hello, as you can tell by my name I work as a Paramedic for FDNY. Been with EMS since 1992. Mostly worked Harlem and the Bronx most of my career. Besides being a medic I'm also trained as a haz-mat tech and rescue tech. I'm on a specialized unit that not only responds to ALS calls but also haz-mat, confined rescue and high angle rescue. All this training by FDNY was free and they pay me more for doing it. I love EMS and if any of you have any questions about EMS in the big apple just ask.


----------



## Jackson (Oct 6, 2010)

Guess I'm next in line! h34r:

I'm Rachel! I start EMT-B training on Tuesday. After two years in College, switching majors and all that jazz I decided I wanted to go into EMS. Here I am! I just turned 21, and I live in Columbia, SC.


----------



## fortsmithman (Oct 7, 2010)

Welcome FDNYRescueMedic and welcome LilRay to EMTLife.


----------



## EMS/LEO505 (Oct 7, 2010)

I just realized I didn't introduce my self...h34r:

I'm Chris, I am a police service aide with NM State Rangers and in school to be a paramedic (currently emt-b student). I live in a small village outside Albuquerque and fly a hot air balloon as a hobby. My overall goal is to become a federal LEO, most likely ICE or Secret Service. Wanna know more PM me


----------



## RunnerD1987 (Oct 8, 2010)

A reintroduction was thinking of attending a class few years back, but opted not to with college. Name is Doug, 23 year old male. I am graduating college this fall. I signed up for my first EMS class, which is an Emergency Medical Responder course. It is the very basic, but I have to start somewhere. Seems a lot of information has familiarities from CPR and First Aid class, but always good for a refresher. Have been learning information I have not heard before; especially in regards to working with the stretchers. That is my favorite part of the course right now. I also sent my application in for the local volunteer ambulance service waiting for a response. One thing is reading about what it is like or what you are going to learn is different from experience it. Hopefully can pass the class and continue on to the EMT Bridge class next year. See where we go from there.


----------



## EmtNinja (Oct 10, 2010)

*new!*

hi guys! I'm about to start school for EMT Basic, on Tuesday and I'm very excited!!! I look forward to getting to know people on here, and for my training to start! B) h34r:


----------



## dhaage (Oct 11, 2010)

So just realized I have been a member or this forum for almost 2 years now, always just lurking, haven't introduced myself yet, better late then never I guess. My names Donald, I have had my EMT-B License for 6 years now.  I have worked as a volunteer on the local BLS rig since I have had my license. Recently took a job at a factory and it definitely cut into my time on the rig, so I have decided that I want really want to make a career of it, pay cut and all, so I have applied for a paid position. Spending time away just made me realize how much I enjoy doing it.


----------



## DezertRanger-EMT (Oct 11, 2010)

I'm Brandon I'm out of Bakersfield, i have had my EMT-B cert for a little over a year, i am looking to get my license but i have just been distracted with going to work and school full time but i will get it eventually. I want to be a flight nurse in SLO County, i will be doing the LVN to RN program and for the LVN i haft to take the NA class so after i am don with that i will be looking for a hospital job to get more experience.


----------



## Campanella (Oct 12, 2010)

*New at this*

:sad::sad::sad::sad:I am presently taking the EMT-B course in the state of New Jersey. The Jersey Shore to be exact.
I always wanted to do this but I was to busy working trying to pay the bill and could not take off work to do the classes. Now I am retired and trying to do all the things I wanted to do except the brain does not work as well as it use to. I always got 100's on all my test but there is something going wrong for me with these EMT test. There seems to be a lot of bad question with a lot of very bad answers for the questions. I wonder each week if this is going to be the week I get bounced. :sad:


----------



## Indy (Oct 12, 2010)

Campanella said:


> I always got 100's on all my test but there is something going wrong for me with these EMT test. There seems to be a lot of bad question with a lot of very bad answers for the questions. I wonder each week if this is going to be the week I get bounced. :sad:



Hey, work through it bud. It's tough for some, easy for others. As you stated you are having difficulties with tests. Don't stress over them. Get a good night's sleep, (don't study late into the night), eat a nice breakfast and have some coffee to get yourself rejuvenated. From personal test taking experience, don't study for a test the morning of. Relax the morning of your test, prepare yourself for the day and most of all, as mentioned before, don't stress out! *You can do this!*


----------



## Jackson (Oct 13, 2010)

EmtNinja said:


> hi guys! I'm about to start school for EMT Basic, on Tuesday and I'm very excited!!! I look forward to getting to know people on here, and for my training to start! B) h34r:



Woot Ninj! I love our instructor! B)


----------



## JMG (Oct 13, 2010)

Hey everyone, I just thought I'd introduce myself. I'm just starting out, hoping to get my EMT-B certification. I'm not really interested in the medical field as a full time job, I'm actually a first year physics student in college and I thought being an EMT would be a good part time job.
 I hear EMT-Bs don't make much money, but to me, it's more about being able to help people and receiving the training, so I'll know what to do just in case. Anyways, it's good to be here. ^_^


----------



## Putrid Existence (Oct 13, 2010)

Hey all, new here. I'm just gonna lay it all out there. So my name is Brandon, I'm 23, from Southern California. I've always been really interested in medicine, especially anatomy. I hope to become a forensic pathologist someday, but as for now, the EMT/Paramedic field is very interesting to me. I've been going to community college for about 4 years, with no direction in what I really wanted to do. Eventually I came to the conclusion that being an EMT would be perfect for me. I don't know anyone that is an EMT, and all I know of the job is what books I've read (non-fiction). To all the people that ARE EMTs, is there anything I should know before diving head first into EMT-B classes in the Spring (2011)?


----------



## RUGBY66X (Oct 17, 2010)

Hey just came across this site and im on forums for everything else so why not this one...anyways Im 21 from michigan and ive had my basic license for about 6 months and am still looking for a job. In the meantime im also about a quarter of the way through the medic program at michigan academy. This started off as a way to spend time while on the waitlist for the nursing program(another year and half left before that starts) and i ended up liking it so here I am working as a cook because no-one is hiring and being a student hopefully some of you can entertain me on here when  get bored.


----------



## Harvey (Oct 19, 2010)

*Newb*

Hi all,
I just recieved my Honorable discharge from the U.S. Marine Corps. so I'm back in texas. joined the local VFD. I am registering for the EMT-B course at the local college. My goal is to become a Paramedic,  Experiance so far is CPR certified, and I was Combat Lifesaver, but that dosent really mean much in the civilian world.


----------



## kravturtle (Oct 19, 2010)

Hey everyone--

I'm probably one of the young ones around here--I graduated high school this year and I'm now a freshman in college. I took all my EMT stuff over the summer, and I'm now looking for a job, which is proving difficult since the city's entire EMS system is crashing and burning.

Let's see. Future aspirations. I'm currently doing all my general ed before attempting to get into nursing school. I plan to get my RN, then challenge the paramedic exam and work as a paramedic. And I know this is probably heresy around here, but I may need to throw the fire stuff in there as well. 

I look forward to getting to know everyone!


----------



## BSI (Oct 19, 2010)

Hey guys.  I am an EMT / paramedic student with little to no life outside EMS.  I have been an EMT for about a year, been in medic school for 3 months (9 to go).  I have no life outside of EMS, but I enjoy it.  I currently work on a critical care transport car in the Chicago suburban area.  I plan on continuing my education, and I want to be proactive in the changing EMS community.  I would also like to eventually move into EMS research and education.


----------



## FrostbiteMedic (Oct 20, 2010)

Well, Since everyone else here is laying it on the line, I guess I shall too. 
My name is Andrew, I am a Tennessee Licensed EMT-IV, currently working towards a bachelor's degree in Emergency Management (and from there a Master's). I am a volunteer firefighter in addition to working for Cumberland County EMS, and I have several other jobs as well. You could say that I am truly overworked, but who isn't in today's economy. I've been involved in the Emergency Services (to include fire, SAR, EMS and a few other things I've done) for about ten years total now.


----------



## medicb (Oct 20, 2010)

Hey everyone, I have been an EMT for a couple of months now and a MFR for a year or so before that. I dont have a ton of field experience. I am looking finding a part time job in EMS. I am also looking at enrolling in a Paramedic program in the future.

I joined the forum hoping to ask questions and learn.

-
Brandon


----------



## Fallout (Oct 21, 2010)

Hey everyone...

I got my EMT-B certification in May 2010, and I am just now starting with a company in Eastern MA.  It took me a while to find a place that was hiring new EMT-B's with zero experience, but eventually places started calling me back.  So... I joined the forum to keep in touch with other EMT's and to keep informed.  Thats about all I can think of to post at the moment.  Oh, I start my orientation next week and I am really looking forward to learning more, and actually getting to do what I learned in class.  

Peace...


----------



## Indy (Oct 21, 2010)

EMS/LEO505 said:


> My overall goal is to become a federal LEO, most likely ICE or Secret Service.



Same here brother! I think I'd rather stay local instead of federal though. Only two federal agencies I would apply for federally is the FBI Police Department and Secret Service.


----------



## CAO (Oct 21, 2010)

I have a degree in Criminal Justice I was hoping to put towards a federal job.  The only thing that changed my mind was when I realized how often I could be required to move.  I want to have a family some day, and I'd hate to put them through that.


----------



## Firemedic262 (Oct 22, 2010)

Hello all thought I would stop lurking and tell you a little about me. My name is Marc I am a Paramedic and have been for just over 10 yrs. now and I love my job. I can't see my doing anything else and being happy. I also volunteer as firefighter. Work full time hospital based service and part time for  privite service. Alabama and Mississippi cards due to working both and tring to keep my protocols separate.


----------



## TacoMEDIC (Oct 22, 2010)

Hey Everyone. My name is Matt. I am 23 years old. I am a Paramedic in Southern California. I've been a Paramedic for 4 years and I've been involved in EMS in one way or another for 8 years. I work full time for a 911 company in a VERY rural area. I am also a Paramedic for an event safety company in San Bernardino, CA and Paramedic Coordinator for a private transport company in Hollywood, CA. Nice to meet you all!


----------



## medic417 (Oct 22, 2010)

TacoMEDIC said:


> Hey Everyone. My name is Matt. I am 23 years old. I am a Paramedic in Southern California. I've been a Paramedic for 4 years and I've been involved in EMS in one way or another for 8 years. I work full time for a 911 company in a VERY rural area. I am also a Paramedic for an event safety company in San Bernardino, CA and Paramedic Coordinator for a private transport company in Hollywood, CA. Nice to meet you all!



Welcome to whackerville.  Enjoy your stay.


----------



## TacoMEDIC (Oct 22, 2010)

medic417 said:


> Welcome to whackerville.  Enjoy your stay.



Whackerville, huh? Thanks


----------



## sarweim (Oct 25, 2010)

Hey!  I'm Sue, 36, and I joined my local volunteer ambulance corps six months ago.  We serve a small town, but mostly rural.  Started as "just a driver" (what I call a "chauffeur and go-for"), but now going through the EMT-B class.  Seen a small share of emergent and non medical calls, a couple of frequent fliers (and yes, I've already started to groan at the mere mention of a particular address), some MVAs, most with RMAs, and my first fatal a couple weeks ago.  (Don't text and drive, people!!! :wacko: )

I also do wilderness search and rescue, both as a ground pounder and K-9 handler.  I've got Weimaraners, one who is about to retire due to medical issues, and an 11 month old just starting "official" training.

I was also just diagnosed with early Rheumatoid Arthritis.  I'm not ignoring it, and I'm listening to my body, working with my doc.  But I'm really determined to not let it stop me from living my life.  Between my fairly infrequent pity parties, I usually tell people, "Yeah, I have RA... that stands for 'Really Awesome'!"  Ok, it's dorky :blush:   ... but it helps to maintain that positive attitude.

I spent a couple hours last night reading through some of your stories.  Some funny, whacky stuff out there! I look forward to reading more, and being a part of this community!

Thanks,
Sue


----------



## C.T.E.M.R. (Oct 25, 2010)

ok now this is in the right place

To start off i must say that when i found this site i was impressed, Its very easy to use and everyone seems to get along. So about me. I am Currently Certified as an emergency medical responder in the state of Connecticut. I currently belong to my hometowns local volunteer/paid service and plan on getting my EMT soon. I have always had an interest in ems, Basically since i can remember. I grew up around the fire dept. my dad was an active member for 25 years. So i have been to a number of different calls. luckily i live in area where we are busy daily. Approximately 2000 calls a year and growing split between our two rigs. We always manage to keep busy with 7 assisted living/senior housing complexes, and two highways. Well i guess ill go check out the rest of the site. Thanks for reading.

--- Nolan.


----------



## SaintBernard (Oct 27, 2010)

Hi guys

WEMT-B/MPIC (by training, not profession) in Seattle area. Studying to upgrade professional licensure (PM? RN? prereqs are the same, so I havent had to commit yet). Volunteer in hospital ED (hands off position). Looking for opportunities to participate in patient care part time, since I have an unrelated "day job".

cheers!


----------



## Genesis (Oct 27, 2010)

Hi! I've been lurking here for a few days and it's time to make my first post.  I've learned a lot just reading through the topics on here and I hope to learn and contribute a lot more.

My name is Nicole and I'm 29 years old. I will be starting my EMT-B class in January. Until then, I'm doing ride alongs with a local private ambulance company. My plan is to work up to EMT-P.


----------



## emtchick171 (Oct 28, 2010)

I'm Brittany...I currently work as an EMT-Basic with a Paramedic service, our service runs 24/7.

I am in school for EMT-Intermediate (finishing up in December).
---then beginning Paramedic in February
I am a certified Nursing Assistant
I am a certified Technical Rescuer

I volunteer with a local rescue squad as well as work the paid division for the EMS side. I love my job and wouldn't trade it for anything.


----------



## boilingcrab (Nov 4, 2010)

Hey guys, I'm Jay and I'm 23 in sunny SoCal. I'll be starting an EMT-B course at the beginning of next year and plan on getting to Paramedic. Nice to to meet all of y'all and hope to learn some things from the old timers. N I gotta say the humor section is freaking hilarious lol.


----------



## iftmedic (Nov 4, 2010)

What interventions does an EMT-B provide that a First responder does not? Or what is the diffrence? How many more hours are involved


----------



## emtchick171 (Nov 4, 2010)

boilingcrab said:


> Hey guys, I'm Jay and I'm 23 in sunny SoCal. I'll be starting an EMT-B course at the beginning of next year and plan on getting to Paramedic. Nice to to meet all of y'all and hope to learn some things from the old timers. N I gotta say the humor section is freaking hilarious lol.



Good luck. Hope you can find some of this information on here useful


----------



## job_seeker (Nov 4, 2010)

*Greetings*

Hey everyone,
Currently a newbie Paramedic in an Australian metro service. Looking to go overseas soon(ish) and get some international experience...and I've signed up here to hear what you guys have to say about different services!
Staying anonymous at this time just in case any employer has their peak around these corners of the globe....just in case


----------



## boilingcrab (Nov 4, 2010)

emtchick171 said:


> Good luck. Hope you can find some of this information on here useful



Emtchick, nice to meet ya and thanks. There's definitely a lot of stuff I'm gonna learn from here. Cheers! :beerchug:


----------



## Swash (Nov 10, 2010)

Hey everybody,
I'm Chris.  I've been checking out the forums for the past couple days and decided I may as well join.  I currently have no training and am not in an EMT-B course but hopefully will be come January!  I'm currently finishing up my pharmacy tech class to be a licensed pharmacy for IN which is one of the things that got me interested in EMS (odd, I know lol).  Other than that I loved hiking.


----------



## EMT11KDL (Nov 10, 2010)

Swash said:


> Hey everybody,
> I'm Chris.  I've been checking out the forums for the past couple days and decided I may as well join.  I currently have no training and am not in an EMT-B course but hopefully will be come January!  I'm currently finishing up my pharmacy tech class to be a licensed pharmacy for IN which is one of the things that got me interested in EMS (odd, I know lol).  Other than that I loved hiking.



Welcome to EMTLIFE


----------



## gonebymidnight (Nov 12, 2010)

Hi, I'm Jess!!

Half way done with my EMT training for basic. Moving on to paramedic and fire once I'm done! 

Looking forward to getting to chat with you all!!


----------



## johnmedic (Nov 16, 2010)

*Hey All!*

Hello, 

Level of EMS? EMT-B since 2006, preparing for NREMT-P. Getting into forums for study & hands-on tips & tricks, & hopefully I'll be sticking around long after to help out!

Age you were when you first started EMS - 18

How long in EMS - 4 years I suppose!

What type of service - Started at a BLS fire dept originally. Now doing my internship with another couple ALS fire depts.

Future education plans - After getting hired&settled as a ft firemedic, definitely might like to get into the Chaplain side of things as well.

Glad to be here!


----------



## DaintyFlight (Nov 17, 2010)

*New to EMTLIFE*

* Hola my name is Manda 

In school for EMT-B  I would like to be a Flight Medic.
I work with Hospice, CPR Certified , A.E.D skills   I went to school for physical therapy assistant but my heart is really with Hospice/Elderly peeps <3 and helping others and I know where I want to be   I signed up for a  phlebotomy vocational class I start right after Thanksgiving, I figured that would help having that under my belt plus I've always wanted to learn phlebotomy.  *

Well besides that I'm just me .... down to earth Manda, love music and the ocean and GREAT WHITE SHARKS!


----------



## DaintyFlight (Nov 17, 2010)

*I wasn't ready to post that but my finger hit the button  OOPS 
ha ha h34r: really.... secretly..... I'm just trying to get to 50 posts so I can be apart of the chatter club  muahahhaa  so sneaky I am ....... my user name should be Dark Wing Duck.  *


----------



## Blessed187 (Nov 19, 2010)

Hey Everyone,

My name is Tasha I am 23 years old, I live in Reno,NV I am about to start my EMT-B course on Jan 22nd of the spring semester, I am also going to be a first time mom around Dec 12th. Very excited,nervious and proud of myself for going after my dreams. I'm sure I am in for a lot of hard work with being a first time mom (single mom) and a first time college student but I know I can do it.

My original plans in the past were to go into Nursing school but math is not my strongest point and I really don't feel like being in college for 4 years. I've always known I wanted to be in the medical field and I feel that this is exacly where I belong. 

I'm looking forward to getting to know some of you guys better and if there is anyone on here from Reno it would be great to get more details from you as far was wages, regulations and so on. 

Thanks,

Tasha


----------



## EMT11KDL (Nov 19, 2010)

welcome to emtlife! 




Blessed187 said:


> Hey Everyone,
> 
> My name is Tasha I am 23 years old, I live in Reno,NV I am about to start my EMT-B course on Jan 22nd of the spring semester, I am also going to be a first time mom around Dec 12th. Very excited,nervious and proud of myself for going after my dreams. I'm sure I am in for a lot of hard work with being a first time mom (single mom) and a first time college student but I know I can do it.
> 
> ...


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 19, 2010)

Blessed I responded to your other thread. I'm a Reno local, let me know if you have any questions!


----------



## ELN1NO21015 (Nov 21, 2010)

*Hey everyone*

I am 20 years old and currently in college finishing up 3more classes. I am starting my EMT-Basic training next semester and i would really appreciate if any paramedic in the field can share some advice.


----------



## medic79 (Nov 30, 2010)

*FL Medic*

What's up everyone?  I am a paramedic in Jacksonville, FL and have been working in EMS for 5 years now.  I work for Advanced Patient Transportation, a private service here.  I love working in EMS.   Will be going back to school in January for nursing and my goal is to work in trauma or be a flight nurse, either helicopter or fixed wing.


----------



## EMT11KDL (Nov 30, 2010)

medic79 said:


> What's up everyone?  I am a paramedic in Jacksonville, FL and have been working in EMS for 5 years now.  I work for Advanced Patient Transportation, a private service here.  I love working in EMS.   Will be going back to school in January for nursing and my goal is to work in trauma or be a flight nurse, either helicopter or fixed wing.



Welcome to EMTLIFE.... there is some great information, and interesting topics to be discussed on here


----------



## Chimpie (Nov 30, 2010)

medic79 said:


> What's up everyone?  I am a paramedic in Jacksonville, FL and have been working in EMS for 5 years now.  I work for Advanced Patient Transportation, a private service here.  I love working in EMS.   Will be going back to school in January for nursing and my goal is to work in trauma or be a flight nurse, either helicopter or fixed wing.



Welcome from Sarasota, Florida.


----------



## ResearchTriangle (Nov 30, 2010)

*Hello EMT Life*

Hello everyone my name is Joel and just passed my EMT-B Course and am anxiously awaiting my ATT email from NREMT. Hope to gain some knowledge from this site. Thanks!


----------



## Chimpie (Nov 30, 2010)

Joel.Sorah said:


> Hello everyone my name is Joel and just passed my EMT-B Course and am anxiously awaiting my ATT email from NREMT. Hope to gain some knowledge from this site. Thanks!



Welcome to EMTLife.com!


----------



## creeves (Nov 30, 2010)

hello
I am Chris from Farmerville, La
I work for the City of Ruston Fire Dept as well as a private ambulance in a differant town
I have been an EMT-B for 6 years, but that should change this week taking praticals for emt -I


----------



## emtpche (Nov 30, 2010)

*Hello*

Hey there folks my name is Che and a paramedic out here on the left coast(California).  Been in EMS for 20 years still working the rig and teaching.


----------



## Chimpie (Nov 30, 2010)

creeves said:


> hello
> I am Chris from Farmerville, La
> I work for the City of Ruston Fire Dept as well as a private ambulance in a differant town
> I have been an EMT-B for 6 years, but that should change this week taking praticals for emt -I





emtpche said:


> Hey there folks my name is Che and a paramedic out here on the left coast(California).  Been in EMS for 20 years still working the rig and teaching.



Welcome to EMTLife!


----------



## HasTy (Nov 30, 2010)

emtpche said:


> Hey there folks my name is Che and a paramedic out here on the left coast(California).  Been in EMS for 20 years still working the rig and teaching.



Welcome to the insane asylum, what part of the left coast do you hail from...and indeed look forward to many conversations here in the future with ya...


----------



## sbemt4596 (Dec 1, 2010)

Hey ya'll, my name is Rita I am an EMT-Basic also from the left coast (Southern/Central California) and have been for most of my life, although people regularly ask me if I'm from the south, lol. I have been an EMT for almost 3 years.


----------



## emtpche (Dec 1, 2010)

HasTy said:


> Welcome to the insane asylum, what part of the left coast do you hail from...and indeed look forward to many conversations here in the future with ya...



I am out here in Solano County.  Upper portion of the Bay Area.  How about you?


----------



## sbemt4596 (Dec 1, 2010)

emtpche said:


> I am out here in Solano County.  Upper portion of the Bay Area.  How about you?



Central Coast, I prefer not to say exactly where I'm from to cover my own *** just in case.


----------



## HasTy (Dec 1, 2010)

Central California...


----------



## EMSLife32 (Dec 2, 2010)

*Hello*

Hey guys! My name is Nicole, I'm from CT and I'll be 22 years old next month. I just signed up to EMTLIFE tonight hoping I can gain some insight, advice, and familiarize myself with the world of EMS.

I'm currently a college student and I start my EMT-Basic training January 2011.

Any tips for a beginner just starting out would be greatly appreciated. 
I'm hoping to engage in some interesting discussions with you guys in the future.

Best of luck to everyone else just starting out! 
To those of you who already have previous EMS experience: thank you, and keep it up - I'm looking forward to learning a lot from you guys.


----------



## Amber2313 (Dec 2, 2010)

EMSLife32 said:


> Hey guys! My name is Nicole, I'm from CT and I'll be 22 years old next month. I just signed up to EMTLIFE tonight hoping I can gain some insight, advice, and familiarize myself with the world of EMS.
> 
> I'm currently a college student and I start my EMT-Basic training January 2011.
> 
> ...




I'm a pretty green basic, almost a year now. If I could give anyone advice going into class, it would be 1- you're not the only one freaking out. and 2- Always BSI/scene safe & ABCs.  Good luck!


----------



## EMSLife32 (Dec 2, 2010)

Thank you! Haha yeah, I am a little nervous as January approaches but it's good to know I'm not the only one. After being a Basic for almost a year, what do you think so far? Was it what you expected? Thanks again & good luck to you too!


----------



## Amber2313 (Dec 2, 2010)

EMSLife32 said:


> After being a Basic for almost a year, what do you think so far? Was it what you expected? Thanks again & good luck to you too!



Oh boy.. was it what I expected? Well I have an odd intro to EMS. I got hired on a private BLS service when I was 14 doing office work, filing, detailing rigs, or whatever else they told me to. I was enrolled as a chem/bio double major with spanish minor at Indiana University and decided being an EMT would pay better than waitressing in college. Started class, fell in love, and changed my major by midterm.
What do I think so far? Hm.. I adore EMS. It's taken over my life and I love it.
Don't let class fool you. It's not all business. I'm not saying don't be professional -that's HUGE, but don't be all work, no play, either. Talk to people: patients, partners, dialysis techs, ER staff, become a regular at a few restaurants on shift... It's a wonderful thing


----------



## EMSLife32 (Dec 2, 2010)

Oh wow, so you've been exposed to EMS right from the beginning that's awesome. That's great advice actually, I'll definitely familiarize myself with whatever area/people I happen to be on shift (hopefully!) when the time comes. Yeah with the job being as serious/professional as it is, I feel like having a sense of humor is a must in order to stay sane. I was actually reading some of the humor threads prior to this, some of them were pretty funny. Example: women delivers baby while wearing spandex (or something along those lines) LOL. 

When it came to your EMT-B education, what were your ride-a-longs like? Was it just observational or were you allowed to help out? Thanks again, I really appreciate the insight I hope I'm not being too annoying haha


----------



## Amber2313 (Dec 2, 2010)

EMSLife32 said:


> When it came to your EMT-B education, what were your ride-a-longs like? Was it just observational or were you allowed to help out? Thanks again, I really appreciate the insight I hope I'm not being too annoying haha



No worries, dude. I'm doing calculus. Hence being on here. Mental breaks are a wonderful thing. 
Ride-alongs.. Well for me, I put in 100+ hours (just because I could) and only had 5 or 10 calls, all refusals but two. I had rollovers, head vs. windshield, possible attempted suicide, whatever... and all refusals. Ironically, the two that weren't were one of the service employee's grandparents. Grandma one week, grandpa the next. 
Anyway, ride-alongs for me were extremely uneventful no matter how long I hung around. For classmates, some had to bag patients, some assisted with compressions.. it all depends on who you're working with and what they're allowed to allow you to help with. I never had ER time because my class worked an H1N1 clinic first aid and were given a bye on that. 
Ask away. I'm on #30/47


----------



## EMSLife32 (Dec 2, 2010)

Oh okay, so it's pretty variable on what I'll have to do. I actually just posted my 1st open question (I'm still new to this forum thing) and I asked the same thing, I'm just curious if different areas/states/programs have you do different things but it really sounds like it just depends on who I get to go with or if an extra set of hands is needed for something. Lots of downtime it seems. Hmm. Wow, so out of all the hours you put in you only got about 5-10 calls? I'm assuming you don't work in a big city? And what's the "gory" stuff like in real life (head vs. windshield) and things like that, I have the textbook and I'm okay with the pictures in it so far. 

And thanks so much btw, I do unfortunately have to go, but it was awesome to talk to you/make a new friend on my first night here. I'll check back on the thread tomorrow.

Good luck with the Calculus! - I never took it (yet) and I heard it's pretty challenging. 

-Nicole


----------



## sbemt4596 (Dec 3, 2010)

EMSLife32 said:


> Hey guys! My name is Nicole, I'm from CT and I'll be 22 years old next month. I just signed up to EMTLIFE tonight hoping I can gain some insight, advice, and familiarize myself with the world of EMS.
> 
> I'm currently a college student and I start my EMT-Basic training January 2011.
> 
> ...



Hey Nicole welcome! One piece of free advice check out this podcast http://www.emsnewbie.com/ start listening from the first episodes that's where they are talking about EMT-B, they answer a lot of common questions that arise as you go through your training, yes some of them may not apply to you in CT since they are from TX and LA, but it is mostly useful stuff. also don't be afraid to ask questions and don't be afraid to jump in and be the first to try something, important lessons I learned from my EMT class. Good luck to you and enjoy it, it's a blast if you let it be!


----------



## sbemt4596 (Dec 3, 2010)

EMSLife32 said:


> Oh okay, so it's pretty variable on what I'll have to do. I actually just posted my 1st open question (I'm still new to this forum thing) and I asked the same thing, I'm just curious if different areas/states/programs have you do different things but it really sounds like it just depends on who I get to go with or if an extra set of hands is needed for something. Lots of downtime it seems. Hmm. Wow, so out of all the hours you put in you only got about 5-10 calls? I'm assuming you don't work in a big city? And what's the "gory" stuff like in real life (head vs. windshield) and things like that, I have the textbook and I'm okay with the pictures in it so far.
> 
> And thanks so much btw, I do unfortunately have to go, but it was awesome to talk to you/make a new friend on my first night here. I'll check back on the thread tomorrow.
> 
> ...



Nicole, sorry to stick in my nose but as a still fairly new EMT myself I have to say I guess my ride-alongs weren't so bad. In 10 hours I saw enough I guess, on the ambulance we ran a few descent calls - syncopal episode, seizure, MVC, helicopter intersept - and at the ER I saw some stuff too - helped set a broken ulna, helped hold down an infant who was not liking having his blood drawn, stiches, tests, applied restraints on a pt, nothing too major but it's wasn't super boring either.
As for the gory stuff it's not all that bad, you actually don't really notice how bad it is at the time that you are working it because your adrenaline is pumping. The really tough calls to handle are kids - sick kids, injured kids, and especially dead kids.


----------



## LWolf (Dec 8, 2010)

Hey everyone!
I am an EMT-B just looking to get back into the swing of things after a few years off work. I plan to start with a local volunteer ambulance and rescue squad while attending school part time. I live in PA.

I am also in the process of doing my required 24 Continuing Education credits. 4.5 down, so far! So, technically my license has expired but I am getting it back as soon as I finish the credits.

Anyway! I hope to meet some people here!
LWolf


----------



## Chimpie (Dec 8, 2010)

LWolf said:


> Hey everyone!
> I am an EMT-B just looking to get back into the swing of things after a few years off work. I plan to start with a local volunteer ambulance and rescue squad while attending school part time. I live in PA.
> 
> I am also in the process of doing my required 24 Continuing Education credits. 4.5 down, so far! So, technically my license has expired but I am getting it back as soon as I finish the credits.
> ...



Welcome to EMTLife!  Tell your friends about us.


----------



## Lone Star (Dec 8, 2010)

LWolf said:


> Hey everyone!
> I am an EMT-B just looking to get back into the swing of things after a few years off work. I plan to start with a local volunteer ambulance and rescue squad while attending school part time. I live in PA.
> 
> I am also in the process of doing my required 24 Continuing Education credits. 4.5 down, so far! So, technically my license has expired but I am getting it back as soon as I finish the credits.
> ...




Does PA have a 'grace period' after your license expires for you to complete your CEU's and reapply for your license?


----------



## LWolf (Dec 9, 2010)

As far as I understand, yes. I think as long as it hasn't been years and years you are okay. I spoke with a woman on the phone who assured me that I would be able to get my license reinstated.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 9, 2010)

There will more than likely be a late fee for letting it lapse. I'm racing the clock trying to get my NREMT-I test done and my application in to the NVEMS office before the end of the year when my cert expires. Late fees aren't in my budget at the moment. Good luck with your CEUs. Keep us posted on how it works out!


----------



## Navajib (Dec 15, 2010)

Hello fellow Medics!

My name is Miranda, and I am a newly, certified EMT-Basic in Houston. I attend North Harris's paramedic AAS program and as of recently, started to volunteer at the local EMS service, CCEMS (first shift is next week). 

I hope to meet some new people!

--Miranda


----------



## BluesMedic (Dec 17, 2010)

*Hello*

Hello all,

     I am a Paramedic practicing in North Carolina, US.  I have been in the "business" for 16 years.  I started off as a volunteer firefighter.  I went on to obtain my EMT-Basic, then EMT-Intermediate and finaly EMT-Paramedic.  I have since went on to obtain my CCP-C and FP-C, (critical care paramedic- certified, flight paramedic- certified) and my associates in science.  I work in a rural, county-based service where transport times range from 20 min to over an hour to a major trauma/medical facility.  I am also an EMS educator/ coordinator.  I am currently working on a Bachelor's in EMS/ Education.  I enjoy music in general and the blues in specific, hence the name and play the guitar in my spare time.  I have been reading posts and threads on this site for a while now and finally decided to throw my two cents in.


----------



## Trauma_Junkie (Dec 20, 2010)

Hello everyone. My name is Stormy and I'm an EMT-B located in Central Kentucky. I've had my state and national certifications since October of this year. I've been involved in ground search and rescue since I was 16 years of age and continue to be active in training with that. I look forward to becoming an active part of the EMS community. ^_^


----------



## Asimurk (Dec 22, 2010)

Hello, my username here will be Asimurk.  What it means, I don't know, made it up on the spot.

I am soon to be an student working towards EMT-B certification, and for some reason I want to be a paramedic.  I don't know why, just do.

Right now I'm wondering what kind of physical condition a person should be in for an EMS job.


----------



## sbemt4596 (Dec 22, 2010)

Asimurk said:


> Right now I'm wondering what kind of physical condition a person should be in for an EMS job.



Asimurk welcome, our job is physically demanding so you do need to be in great physical shape. We do a lot of lifting and carrying, our equipment can get pretty heavy and patients that ARE heavy, often times VERY heavy! and all too often we are stuck carrying a 200 pound patient down multiple flights of stairs, or over poor terrain to the ambulance. You also have to be able to do procedures such as CPR for extended periods of time, and if you have taken at least a half decent CPR course you have an idea of how difficult good quality CPR is to perform and how draining it is. I can't speak for all companies but the ones that I have applied to and have worked for require you to pass a physical test on top of the written and skills tests. So I'd say if you are lacking in the PT department than it's time to hit the gym. Good luck in your EMT training. EMS is an awesome and rewarding career choice if you allow it to be.


----------



## Asimurk (Dec 22, 2010)

sbemt4596 said:


> Asimurk welcome, our job is physically demanding so you do need to be in great physical shape. We do a lot of lifting and carrying, our equipment can get pretty heavy and patients that ARE heavy, often times VERY heavy! and all too often we are stuck carrying a 200 pound patient down multiple flights of stairs, or over poor terrain to the ambulance. You also have to be able to do procedures such as CPR for extended periods of time, and if you have taken at least a half decent CPR course you have an idea of how difficult good quality CPR is to perform and how draining it is. I can't speak for all companies but the ones that I have applied to and have worked for require you to pass a physical test on top of the written and skills tests. So I'd say if you are lacking in the PT department than it's time to hit the gym. Good luck in your EMT training. EMS is an awesome and rewarding career choice if you allow it to be.



Crud, if passing a PT test is necessary for a job I'm boned.  Thank you for the tips.  Carrying stuff I should be all right with at least.


----------



## sbemt4596 (Dec 22, 2010)

Asimurk said:


> Crud, if passing a PT test is necessary for a job I'm boned.  Thank you for the tips.  Carrying stuff I should be all right with at least.



Sure thing, anytime


----------



## Dave 52-4 (Dec 23, 2010)

*Howdy*

My name is Dave, live in Iowa. 

Have been in EMS for 18 years and wouldn't change a thing. Neat site you have here. 

looking forward to gaining much insight....

Thanks.


----------



## llavero (Dec 23, 2010)

Hello everyone. My name is Carlos but everyone knows me as "llavero" (keyholder). I am 38 years old, I live in A Corunna (Spain). I work TES (Técnico Emergencias Sanitarias) like an EMT-B. I am volunteer of Red Cross and Civil Defense. My future plans are study for EMT-B and work in USA, with my actual studies I can not work in USA. So, I am very glad to stay here and I hope to learn very much with you. Thanks for accept me.

Oh! I forget it. I speak Spanish but I am trying to improve my english, so it is normal that sometimes I can not explain very well all that I want to say. Excuse me for my english. :lol:


----------



## Medic2409 (Dec 25, 2010)

Hey all, just saw this thread.

I've been in EMS for 7 years, worked my way up as an EMT-B, then -I, and now -P.  I'm also a volunteer FF for my local dept.

Other than that, not much to say.


----------



## Minnesota (Dec 27, 2010)

*Introduction*

Hello,

Guess I should introduce myself!  

I'm "Minnesota," I'm in my early 30s and was a cop for a few years but currently I am not working in law enforcement.  Just got my notification today that I passed all the National Registry tests for EMT-B.  I just joined this website tonight, and will be checking it out.

Will be looking into local EMT work after the first of the year. As my name suggests, I live in Minnesota.


----------



## Canas (Dec 27, 2010)

*Hey new guy incoming.*

Hey everybody, just wanted to introduce myself to you all. I'm Chris and I am going back to school in January 2011 to hopefully become an EMT-B. It's something I've always been drawn too but never got a chance to sink my teeth into it. I look forward to getting to know you all. I'm going to have a million questions so I hope you won't mind me picking your brains. Peace, Love, and Happiness.


----------



## Asimurk (Dec 28, 2010)

Canas said:


> Hey everybody, just wanted to introduce myself to you all. I'm Chris and I am going back to school in January 2011 to hopefully become an EMT-B. It's something I've always been drawn too but never got a chance to sink my teeth into it. I look forward to getting to know you all. I'm going to have a million questions so I hope you won't mind me picking your brains. Peace, Love, and Happiness.



Sounds like we're about in the same boat.  Which state are you from, from the US or elsewhere?


----------



## Canas (Dec 28, 2010)

US, Michigan


----------



## Lone Star (Dec 28, 2010)

Canas said:


> US, Michigan




Troll or Yooper?


----------



## Canas (Dec 28, 2010)

lol troll. From the Ann Arbor area.


----------



## Someone (Dec 29, 2010)

Hey guys,
I'm Scott, and I'm hoping to volunteer with my local Rescue Squad in this coming year.  Hope to learns lots and help out where I can


----------



## Someone (Dec 29, 2010)

Woops, double posted.  Not sure how to delete this.  Sorry about that.


----------



## Lone Star (Jan 1, 2011)

Canas said:


> lol troll. From the Ann Arbor area.



I used to live in the Flint area...


----------



## Toyogirl (Jan 4, 2011)

Found this sight in one of my seemingly endless searches for info on what to do now that I passed the NREMT.
I just graduated with a BS in Kinesiology, and finished my EMT-B cert. Nursing is where I'd eventually like to end up... you know when I'm old and need a slower paced job. But for now I'm a fresh 24 year old excited to get on a rig and run some calls :lol:
Look forward to gettin to know y'all


----------



## Tanker299 (Jan 4, 2011)

*New Jersey, US*

Hi folks, new EMT-B here. Took test 12/16/2010. Results published last week.
I ride with a volunteer squad exclusively.
Mid 40's, never done anything remotely close to EMT, ex-Army from many moons ago, Infantry, nothing fancy :glare:

Nice to meet you all!


----------



## shfd739 (Jan 5, 2011)

Found this site in Tapatalk. In EMS for 9ish years, paramedic for 7ish. Currently a field supervisor and critical care medic for the Borg in Texas.


----------



## Wild_Weasel (Jan 5, 2011)

Hello everybody, my name is George, and I’m a recovering wacker.  I’m a civilian contractor in Afghanistan, who after the second or what it the third rocket attack decided it was time to get recertified as an EMT-B.  I took an EMT-B course in country and am just waiting for next home leave to test for NREMT-B.

Cheers,
W-W


----------



## DogPoundMedic (Jan 7, 2011)

*Info*

Hi everyone, just the new guy here introducing myself...

-10 years total EMS expericne
-8 on a busy parttime/volunteer FD 
-did my time in the not so glorious private ambulance work
-Trauma center, free standing ER, and a super busy community ER where the patient was always right, (was like a resaurant)
-Now am a Medic with a rural law enforcement agency

Thanks


----------



## Azarias (Jan 9, 2011)

Hey everybody,
I'm from NJ (no fist pumping please) and pretty new to the EMS world. I'm 32 and back in school to become a RT, first; then hopefully on to either med school or PA. This semester I am taking an EMT-B course, getting my BLS in 2 weeks and hopefully starting to ride a volunteer squad for some experience-I have an interview with them this morning.
Hope to learn a lot here...nice to meet everyone!
-Az B)


----------



## TransportJockey (Jan 9, 2011)

Welcome to all of our newbies!  hope yall enjoy the  forum. Stay around a while.


----------



## mizzoukid19 (Jan 9, 2011)

Hey everyone,
I'm Kourtney, 24, black male, will hopefully finish up National Guard processing this week and be on track to ship to BCT in a month, maybe sooner.

I'll be 68W unless something changes, which I don't think it will. I'm still pretty new to all this, so I don't know what kind of specialty I'll have. I do know for sure that I want to pursue EMT-P certification so I can hopefully become a Fire Medic here in Georgia.

Umm, I like reading, writing poetry, philosophy, politics, sports, all that jazz.

Hope to learn a lot here, please feel free to give me any info you think will be helpful!

Thanks,
mizzoukid19


----------



## AZnewbieMedic (Jan 12, 2011)

*Hello!!*

I have lurked around for a bit but I figured it was time to sign up and introduce myself. My name is Shae....I live in Arizona and am currently in school working towards my Medic Degree (Associates) I am fortunate enough to be in one of (from what I hear) the very few schools that offer the EMT-B right into Paramedic programs where I will be finished with my Degree and successfully certified as an NREMT-P...granted I pass National ) I just finished the EMT-B course and I am about to complete the National Skills testing portion and should be taking the NREMT-B early next month *nervous*

I'm open to all tips and suggestions from new and seasoned Medics as I journey into the classes very soon! I figure if I get a head start on things like cardiology and the drugs I won't be so spooked when we reach that point in my classes!!


----------



## mizzoukid19 (Jan 12, 2011)

AZnewbieMedic said:


> I have lurked around for a bit but I figured it was time to sign up and introduce myself. My name is Shae....I live in Arizona and am currently in school working towards my Medic Degree (Associates) I am fortunate enough to be in one of (from what I hear) the very few schools that offer the EMT-B right into Paramedic programs where I will be finished with my Degree and successfully certified as an NREMT-P...granted I pass National ) I just finished the EMT-B course and I am about to complete the National Skills testing portion and should be taking the NREMT-B early next month *nervous*
> 
> I'm open to all tips and suggestions from new and seasoned Medics as I journey into the classes very soon! I figure if I get a head start on things like cardiology and the drugs I won't be so spooked when we reach that point in my classes!!



Good luck, Shae! How awesome that your program moves right into EMT-P - I'm hoping I can gain a military occupational specialty that does the same.

Welcome to the board


----------



## rsdaveo (Jan 12, 2011)

Hows every doing... I have been browsing the forum pretty often lately after stumbling upon it in a search for more information regarding EMS and opportunities within. My name is Dave. I am 26 and from Central CT. I am enrolled in a class for my EMT-B that starts this summer. Looking forward to changing directions in my life as right now I am a manager for a big box retailer.

I am looking to eventually make my way up the ladder from EMT-B to Medic. Had aspirations to join the military, but met resistance from friends that are getting out or are currently in. I was threatened with bodily harm if I even thought about joining any of the services. Mainly because i had my baby girl born March of 09' and my friends don't want her growing up without me (like if something happened to me).

But anyways... Thought I would say hi and hope that I can use some of your knowledge and wisdom as I travel down the path. I am sure I will have some stupid questions sooner or later..


----------



## AZnewbieMedic (Jan 13, 2011)

mizzoukid19 said:


> Good luck, Shae! How awesome that your program moves right into EMT-P - I'm hoping I can gain a military occupational specialty that does the same.
> 
> Welcome to the board



Thanks! And good luck to you as well with the Military Occupational Specialty!


----------



## AZnewbieMedic (Jan 13, 2011)

rsdaveo said:


> Hows every doing... I have been browsing the forum pretty often lately after stumbling upon it in a search for more information regarding EMS and opportunities within. My name is Dave. I am 26 and from Central CT. I am enrolled in a class for my EMT-B that starts this summer. Looking forward to changing directions in my life as right now I am a manager for a big box retailer.
> 
> I am looking to eventually make my way up the ladder from EMT-B to Medic. Had aspirations to join the military, but met resistance from friends that are getting out or are currently in. I was threatened with bodily harm if I even thought about joining any of the services. Mainly because i had my baby girl born March of 09' and my friends don't want her growing up without me (like if something happened to me).
> 
> But anyways... Thought I would say hi and hope that I can use some of your knowledge and wisdom as I travel down the path. I am sure I will have some stupid questions sooner or later..



Hi Dave! Best of luck to you as you transition into your EMT-B class! No question is dumb as I'm sure most if not all of us have probably thought or asked whatever you may come across! I'm getting ready to take my NREMT and by the time your class begins I will be sweating bullets thru Medic courses :wacko: so hopefully I can be of added assistance on here with questions and/or nerve shattering concerns


----------



## mizzoukid19 (Jan 13, 2011)

AZnewbieMedic said:


> Thanks! And good luck to you as well with the Military Occupational Specialty!



Thanks!


----------



## mizzoukid19 (Jan 13, 2011)

rsdaveo said:


> Hows every doing... I have been browsing the forum pretty often lately after stumbling upon it in a search for more information regarding EMS and opportunities within. My name is Dave. I am 26 and from Central CT. I am enrolled in a class for my EMT-B that starts this summer. Looking forward to changing directions in my life as right now I am a manager for a big box retailer.
> 
> I am looking to eventually make my way up the ladder from EMT-B to Medic. Had aspirations to join the military, but met resistance from friends that are getting out or are currently in. I was threatened with bodily harm if I even thought about joining any of the services. Mainly because i had my baby girl born March of 09' and my friends don't want her growing up without me (like if something happened to me).
> 
> But anyways... Thought I would say hi and hope that I can use some of your knowledge and wisdom as I travel down the path. I am sure I will have some stupid questions sooner or later..



I know how your loved ones feel about joining the military. I struggled with my decision to do so, and even lost quite a lot of friends when I finally decided to do it. There are good and bad things about the military, as with anything in life. But it's not for everyone. Luckily we live in a country that offers lots of options for most people.

I was originally signed with the Marines active duty, but then switched to National Guard. The Guard allows me to have a life outside the military, as well as being able to find love, get married and start a family.

Best of luck with your EMT-B courses! You'll find lots of great support here on the site.


----------



## sbemt4596 (Jan 14, 2011)

AZnewbieMedic said:


> No question is dumb as I'm sure most if not all of us have probably thought or asked whatever you may come across!



Sorry buddy I can't help myself "There are no dumb questions only inquisitive idiots!" one of my EMT instructor's favorite quotes of all times!


----------



## rsdaveo (Jan 15, 2011)

Thanks everyone..

Really looking forward to starting my class and starting down a different path. Looking forward to being able to get in on some of the Scenarios as well, and understanding what everyone is talking about. hahahahahahaha


----------



## Soco_and_Lime (Jan 16, 2011)

*Introduction*

Hey everyone. I've lurked here for a while and figured it was about time I made an account.

I'm kind of big on privacy but I will say that I'm an EMT, payed and volley, in the Northeast US. I'm looking to be a cop soon but since jobs are so tight up here, I've been working EMS for the past few years. Don't get me wrong, I do love it, but law enforcement has kind of been my passion for a long time.

But anyway, hello!


----------



## Camryn (Jan 21, 2011)

Hello. I've already posted a few times, and forgot to introduce myself. Oh, well. Better late than never. 

I'm Camryn, not my real name, but it's what you can call me. 
I'm a newly certified EMT-B. I live in small town in the currently very cold state of Wisconsin. I'm currently trying to finding a job in EMS. My dream job would be tactical medic, but it doesn't seem to be in my foreseeable future. I am planning to get a degree in CJ and eventually get into law enforcement. I didn't really plan to get into EMS at all, it was just a spontaneous decision, but a very good one! I've been in love with all things medicine since I was a child, but never actually expected to go to school for it, it just sort of happened.  Anyway, I guess that's enough about me...
I feel like I should end this post with something witty, but I've got nothing. So, uhm...hello again!


----------



## Asimurk (Jan 21, 2011)

Camryn said:


> Hello. I've already posted a few times, and forgot to introduce myself. Oh, well. Better late than never.
> 
> I'm Camryn, not my real name, but it's what you can call me.
> I'm a newly certified EMT-B. I live in small town in the currently very cold state of Wisconsin. I'm currently trying to finding a job in EMS. My dream job would be tactical medic, but it doesn't seem to be in my foreseeable future. I am planning to get a degree in CJ and eventually get into law enforcement. I didn't really plan to get into EMS at all, it was just a spontaneous decision, but a very good one! I've been in love with all things medicine since I was a child, but never actually expected to go to school for it, it just sort of happened.  Anyway, I guess that's enough about me...
> I feel like I should end this post with something witty, but I've got nothing. So, uhm...hello again!



It's not cold here. 

Welcome!


----------



## platypus (Jan 21, 2011)

*new*

Hi im new to this forum. I live in Massachusetts, Boston area. I've been an EMT-B for little more than a year now and i love it


----------



## Blade (Jan 24, 2011)

Hey all, I'm mike a soon to be 42 yr old medic student who just go his NREMT-B this past October. Not real sure what else to say yet, so howdy


----------



## catatonic (Jan 24, 2011)

My name is Brian.
Brand spankin' new EMT-B, planning on Intermediate school this summer. Live in the mountains of NC, planning on a relocation to North GA soon. Volly Fire/Rescue on a rural department. Military Police in the Army National Guard for 4 years. Been doin' the Fire thing for a year now. Hope to become a Professional Firefighter and a civilian LEO.


----------



## Rotor Talker (Jan 25, 2011)

*Good Evening!*

Name's Bob

Been an EMT-B for 33 years, January 1978, seems like a while, but still not that long.  Worked as a volunteer Firefighter, then on to the late Wishard Memorial Ambulance Service in Indianapolis, IN for the better part of the 1980's       ('81-'89), then kinda drifted, was a Stay-At Home Dad for a while, then got back into the work world, doing time at State Emergency Management  (before-9/11), drove a snowplow for INDOT, now have been with Lifeline out of Methodist in Indianapolis for just about 6 years.

Did 10 years as a Primary Instructor, still dabble in it some, main focus is surviving work drama so I can go enjoy shooting.  Yes, target shooting of all kinds, sorry but that is my passion, been that way for 36 of my 51 years, not gonna change.  Also am KB9RDL on Amateur radio, nope not a vanity call, I just got real lucky.

Anyway, glad I found this place, Thank you, need to get my 10 posts for a signature line.

Thanks

Bob


----------



## Asimurk (Jan 25, 2011)

Rotor Talker said:


> Name's Bob
> 
> Been an EMT-B for 33 years, January 1978, seems like a while, but still not that long.  Worked as a volunteer Firefighter, then on to the late Wishard Memorial Ambulance Service in Indianapolis, IN for the better part of the 1980's       ('81-'89), then kinda drifted, was a Stay-At Home Dad for a while, then got back into the work world, doing time at State Emergency Management  (before-9/11), drove a snowplow for INDOT, now have been with Lifeline out of Methodist in Indianapolis for just about 6 years.
> 
> ...



Why be sorry for your passion?


----------



## Rotor Talker (Jan 25, 2011)

*being the new guy and..*

In some circles it's frowned upon, trying to be polite civil and PC, least til I get my feet on the ground!

Get a lot of enjoyment from shooting, take a lot of extra steps to be sure I am safe and responsible.  Too many goofs like the guy who shot the congresswoman in AZ out there giving us responsible guys a bad name, I just try and watch it at first, trying to get along.

Thanks for the come back

Bob


----------



## crashmedic (Jan 26, 2011)

NREMT- B test next month
Starting Medic at the end of this month.
Firefighter in the AF reserves.
Been doing that for 6 years in April.


----------



## ServiceGames (Jan 30, 2011)

Hi, everyone.  My name is Brandt.


*Level of EMS*: None.  Will be asking several questions on this site before I make a decision as to whether I'm a good candidate for EMS.
*Current age*: 34
*Approximate age after receiving EMT-B certification*: 36
*Future education plans*: Would like to get my EMT-Paramedic certification, but I'm not sure I'm a good candidate for EMS, yet.
*Current jobs*: Full time IT Contractor, and I have started my own iPhone/iPod Touch/iPad development company (Dcypher Development).
*Current hobbies*: Playing video games, Reading comics, Reading manga, Watching anime, Watching TV, Playing guitar, Playing bass (why am I suddenly feeling like Scott Pilgrim?).
SG


----------



## tlcmagic (Feb 7, 2011)

*Oldie but newbie*

Good day everyone...

Well, I posted somewhere else so it might be moved...sorry for the double post if that is the case.  

I was on here several years ago, but didn't post much. But here I am again!! 

I am an EMT-B, however currently not working as one. I am working full time at a surgery center as an Admin to the Director of Nursing.

I am getting married in less than 10 weeks, have 2 kids, and have a helluva future ahead of me. Would love to meet some new friends to chat about life, love, work, and everything in between.

I could be traveling in the future as my dearest is planning to join the Army... but that's a whole 'nother chapter.

Looking forward to meeting each of you.


----------



## Rotor Talker (Feb 7, 2011)

*welcome*

Best wishes to you and yours on the upcoming adventures!

Bob


----------



## Adz (Feb 7, 2011)

Welcome back!


----------



## 325Medic (Feb 9, 2011)

Greetings all:

Current Paramedic / preceptor in P.A. Former U.S. Army Paratrooper and medic (paramedic qual'd) in N.C. Nice site and I hope to contribute some knowledge. Anything else, don't hesitate to ask. 

With regards:
325.:usa:


----------



## Rotor Talker (Feb 9, 2011)

*Welcome*

And Thank You for your service to our country

It's a pretty nice site, lots of good information and exchange

Bob


----------



## 22cent (Feb 9, 2011)

Hello everyone

I have posted a few times and I figure its time to introduce myself. I'm a 33 Y/O M with a wife and a couple of cats, I live in Colorado, close to ski country.
I've been working EMS for about seven years, five as an EMT-B and going on two as a EMT-P. I currently work for a rural fire department which is combined paid/volunteer with the vast majority being volunteer. We run about 600-700 calls a year and our district is about 500 square miles. I also work for a local hospital in the ER as a tech. This forum is great and I appreciate the feed back so far.


----------



## tlcmagic (Feb 9, 2011)

Wow.... its nice to meet so many with experience. I hope to draw upon it as I go through my own.

Tami


----------



## Scooter76 (Feb 10, 2011)

Greetings.
I am from Allen TX (north of Dallas).
Currently a EMT-B and just got done with my paramedic program, so now I have to study and take the NREMT exams for my paramedic certification.

Hope to talk to you all.


----------



## S-ems (Feb 11, 2011)

*new to emtlife*

Hey everyone, the names jim ^_^ i've been an EMT-B for about a year now i did ride alongs all summer long after i got my license. I currently volunteer at my college as an emt. found out very quickly the college based emt and the regular emt are 2 very different entities lol. i'm an AHA instructor at the BLS level and about to be red cross intructor at the first responder level. I've been involved in or around the field for a long time i've been a lifeguard for 6 years now and i've had the opportunity of making a rescue and needing to resuscitate so that event lead to my taking an emt class and becoming an emt ... i'm excited to get to know some of you and share my experiences. seeya around!


----------



## Emma (Feb 12, 2011)

Hello all

I'm here to read and learn and think about if I want to get any training in this.  I am currently a teacher and several recent hair raising experiences with students on field trips have me firmly convinced that I need some sort of medical training past basic first aid.  

I have taught almost everything in high school from A&P to Env Sci, and am now teaching middle school science.  In the summers I am one of several teachers for a geology field course where we have kids in the back country.

Thanks in advance for any help!


----------



## medichopeful (Feb 12, 2011)

S-ems said:


> Hey everyone, the names jim ^_^ i've been an EMT-B for about a year now i did ride alongs all summer long after i got my license. I currently volunteer at my college as an emt. found out very quickly the college based emt and the regular emt are 2 very different entities lol. i'm an AHA instructor at the BLS level and about to be red cross intructor at the first responder level. I've been involved in or around the field for a long time i've been a lifeguard for 6 years now and i've had the opportunity of making a rescue and needing to resuscitate so that event lead to my taking an emt class and becoming an emt ... i'm excited to get to know some of you and share my experiences. seeya around!



Welcome to the site lol.

By the way I accepted your friend request just so you know!


----------



## Matman22 (Feb 13, 2011)

*Hi!*

Hi My name is Matt.
I Live in Brisbane, Australia.
I've been completing Bachelors degree in Paramedicine for the past three years AAAAAND tomorrow is my final assessments to become a fully qualified Advanced Care Paramedic with the Queensland Ambulance Service.
Finding this forum was all part of my procrastination! haha!
I'm so nervous but hopefully 3 years has been well spent!


----------



## MrBrown (Feb 13, 2011)

Matman22 said:


> Hi My name is Matt.
> I Live in Brisbane, Australia.
> I've been completing Bachelors degree in Paramedicine for the past three years AAAAAND tomorrow is my final assessments to become a fully qualified Advanced Care Paramedic with the Queensland Ambulance Service.
> Finding this forum was all part of my procrastination! haha!
> I'm so nervous but hopefully 3 years has been well spent!



Tell Dr Rashford he looks nice, you will pass!


----------



## SayCet (Feb 13, 2011)

Hello,

My name is JW, I'm from Holland and currently working as a spec. Nurse (Recovery nursing) in Amsterdam.
I'm here to learn more from the EMS system, a system we don't know in Holland.

I've got the ambition to become a EM-P (dutch variant on the EMS-paramedic that is), but I've got a few years to go before I can become one.

I'm here to find out what the 'pro's and con's' are on the EMS system, from the perspective of the people who actually work in it at a daily basis.

I'll start a topic.


----------



## kbrodie694 (Feb 13, 2011)

*Hello*

I am an EMT Basic currently used to be Intermediate for about 13 years than got a little burnt out and didn't renew my certification so starting over.  I want to go to Medic as quickly as I can.  I have a loving wife and four kids from age 6 to 13 months.


----------



## MEDIC802 (Feb 14, 2011)

Hey yall, my name is Tony, have been in ems for 23 years(yes I am an old fart), work full time as a  paramedic for a hospital based service, we are the only ambulance provider in our county and have the regional medical center here, we run ALS ambulances only, usually double medic trucks,therefore we catch all 911 and IFT's, I am also a TEMS medic for SWAT, our service also provides all medical support to the university(BCS National Champs) for all athletic events and concerts, kinda cool to get paid to watch football, baseball, basketball(mens team really bad this year), and in my spare time I work with Basic student in the skills lab at the local junior college,looking foward to many useful discussions  ahead.   WAR EAGLE


----------



## RapelSyrup (Feb 14, 2011)

68W checking in here. Deployed to A'Stan with the 101st Airborne 08 to 09, currently stationed in San Antonio, 2 years left, looking to move into EMS once I'm out. Trying to get signed up to get my NREMT-P before I get out.

I've also been lucky enough to get signed up for PEPP, PALS, ITLS, and AMLS through the military. I've already taken PHTLS and ACLS. 

I'll just be lurking. Lots of good info on here.


----------



## LSalander (Feb 15, 2011)

New EMT-B, looking for work in Orange and/or San Diego counties.  Tough market.

Planning on moving to Montana in a year, so greatly appreciate any advice on the EMS system up there.


----------



## Matman22 (Feb 16, 2011)

MrBrown said:


> Tell Dr Rashford he looks nice, you will pass!



And I Passed! Thought I'd let you know! haha


----------



## Nerd13 (Feb 18, 2011)

Hello everyone! I figured it might be time to actually throw a post in this thread seeing as I've already got a few in other parts of forum. I'm an EMT-Basic and I'm just about to complete my paramedic program. I've had a lot of fun learning about paramedicine and this forum has become an extension of my learning in many ways. I look forward to posting a little more now that I'll have some more free time.


----------



## James007 (Mar 5, 2011)

Hello all, 
  My name is James, i live in Nashville Tn, and im a 20 y/o looking to become a EMT and if i can handle that ill go for paramedic.
 Ive found some wonderful info on this site, and i look forward to becoming part of the community


----------



## HotelCo (Mar 13, 2011)

James007 said:


> Hello all,
> My name is James, i live in Nashville Tn, and im a 20 y/o looking to become a EMT and if i can handle that ill go for paramedic.
> Ive found some wonderful info on this site, and i look forward to becoming part of the community



Welcome aboard! What sparked your interest in EMS?


----------



## MissB (Mar 13, 2011)

Hello everyone

I am a 32 year old EMT student(I just started March 10th, so I'm EXTRA green)
I am also an aspiring Doula. I have a huge interest with anything medical, but my passion lies with women's reproductive health.
Currently I am working as an office Manager and Trainer for a NP Youth Organization. I've been with this org since I was 15 years old!
My hobbies are knitting, reading and Videogames (xbox,PS3)
...and I'm a documentary junkie!

I am happy to have finally found the right life path for me


----------



## Anjel (Mar 13, 2011)

MissB said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> I am a 32 year old EMT student(I just started March 10th, so I'm EXTRA green)
> I am also an aspiring Doula. I have a huge interest with anything medical, but my passion lies with women's reproductive health.
> ...



Welcome! If you ever need any advice or help. Feel free to ask. This is a great site. Ive learned lots!


----------



## pullnshoot25 (Mar 13, 2011)

Hey all! 24yr old EMT student here out of San Diego, CA but shall soon be am EMT as my final tests are coming up in 2 weeks! 

I am currently a shuttle driver for a restaurant here in SD and my goal is to become an RN, eventually at the Masters level. I have all but one class completed for a Human Biology degree at UCSD but I am leaving it unfinished for now so I don't have raised tuition rates or reduced access to financial aid for my nursing degree. 

My hobbies are primarily centered around firearms though I am becoming more interested in gardening and a few other practical skills.

That's all I have for now. I look forward to learning from and contributing to this forum!


----------



## Zodiac (Mar 14, 2011)

*Newbie*

Hello! I've been lurking for a while and finally decided to make an account. I am 22 years old and officially became an EMT-IV roughly one year ago (and have yet to find a job, which I hear isn't too terribly uncommon.) I'm also a full-time university student majoring in nursing/undecided.


----------



## Chimpie (Mar 14, 2011)

Welcome to EMTLife pullnshoot25 and Zodiac!


----------



## rfd521 (Mar 17, 2011)

Hello!!!  I am an EMT-B at present, in my second semester of medic school.  I work full-time for Russellville Fire and part-time for NorthStar ambulance.  My wife and I live here in Alabama (I drove 2 hours a while from Mississippi).  I am 22 and have been an EMT-B since February 2008.  I hope I can help some and be helped by those wiser than myself....


----------



## VFlutter (Mar 17, 2011)

Hey, my name is Chase and i am 20 from Saint Louis, Mo. I am currently in Columbia, Mo where i spent my first two years of college in Pre-nursing at Mizzou and am currently in an EMT class through University of Missouri Health Care. I will be moving back to St. Louis in May when my EMT class is over to start nursing school at BJC. Hopefully i can get an ER Tech job while in school and work towards becoming a flight nurse one day. But either way i know i will be spending a lot of time in the ED/ICU for the next few years.


----------



## EMSDan (Mar 19, 2011)

Hello everyone! My name is Danny, I'm 24, I live in Orlando and I've been in EMT school for a month now, and I have my first ambulance clinical tomorrow night. Glad to be here...


----------



## pn1019 (Mar 22, 2011)

Hello all! Everytime I have a question about EMS it seems google leads me here. Finally figured I should probably stop being a lurker and just join. I have my EMT-B, fresh out of school, and looking for a job. Got lots of questions I'm sure you're all just dying to answer! haha. Looking forward to absorbing all the info I can. =]


----------



## ishnemt (Mar 23, 2011)

*ishnemt*

hi my name is ish. im from Zimbabwe and im an emt-i and have been for about 10yrs.just  did my ACLS last year and wanting to go further in ems but thats not an option in Zimbabwe so i want to broaden my horizons and look further afield. ^_^ . i have tried other ems sites but none of them seem to have what i'm looking for and there isn't enough interaction.


----------



## mammikoura (Mar 23, 2011)

Hi!

Currently serving in the army (not the US one though) and looking into becoming a combat medic. I was supposed to leave for medics training a few weeks ago but it has to wait due to a deployment. Then again, I am deploying as a driver for the medical response unit so it's going to be an invaluable experience, gives me a good view of the life of a medic on operations.

I've been reading these forums for a few days now and there is a lot of great info here. It's also nice to see that there are quite a few ex/current/future soldiers here. Looking forward to getting to know all of you guys.


----------



## Anjel (Mar 23, 2011)

pn1019 said:


> Hello all! Everytime I have a question about EMS it seems google leads me here. Finally figured I should probably stop being a lurker and just join. I have my EMT-B, fresh out of school, and looking for a job. Got lots of questions I'm sure you're all just dying to answer! haha. Looking forward to absorbing all the info I can. =]



Haha you sound exactly like me. And that's the same reason I joined.

Welcome! This is a great site and feel free to ask away.


----------



## firetender (Mar 23, 2011)

*Welcome!*

rfd521
ChaseZ33
EMSDan
pn1019
ishnemt
mammikoura

Happy to have you aboard, and even happier to see we're getting a lot more members from other parts of the Globe!


----------



## btkspot89 (Mar 27, 2011)

Hey Guys,
I have been lurking around this site for a while and finally decided to post for the first time. I have been an EMT-B in Northern New Jersey for 5 years now and I am both a volunteer for my local squad and a paid one as well. Glad I finally decided to post.
Btkspot


----------



## okse54 (Mar 27, 2011)

just wanted to say hi

been an emt for about 4 years, currently in the middle of a paramedic course. just recently stumbled across the forum.


----------



## HotelCo (Mar 27, 2011)

okse54 said:


> just wanted to say hi
> 
> been an emt for about 4 years, currently in the middle of a paramedic course. just recently stumbled across the forum.



Welcome to your new favorite addiction.

Seriously though, search through the forums, ask questions, and get to know people.


----------



## Rip Shears (Mar 28, 2011)

Hmmm, seemed to have missed this thread when I first signed up.  So, allow myself to introduce...myself.  Yeah.

Joined the Navy in '96 and went through Paramedic training in '98.  Still active duty.  Started doing medical R&D in '03 and began development of the Rip Shears nearly four years ago as a side project.  Found this forum with a Google search.  Looking to contribute wherever I can.


----------



## Spencer_Oliveira (Mar 29, 2011)

Hey, EMT's, Paramedics, EMT-B's, so on.

So, I'm Spencer... I thought I'd introduce myself to this forum community.

I just have one question - Do you have to be an E.M.T, E.M.T-B, Paramedic, Fire-Fighter, Etc to be allowed here? And if don't 'have' to be - Here we go.



I'm 12, not a EMT yet, obviously - but I hope to be when I turn 18, or so.
So, I know CPR, and how to control an A.E.D., some A.L.S. drugs, Cardiac Dysrhythmia, Emergency Medical Tools(Backboards, IVs, Syringes, BVM, So on!) Just now learning Trauma Assessment.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------
PS: I saw the "No Medical Advice" rule, but would be giving tips on what I should learn for future reference considered that? PM me the answer if you can, thanks...


----------



## ANDREWG (Mar 29, 2011)

Hello Everyone! My name is Andrew, I finished EMT-B school in December, I am currently set to start working at MedStar EMS in Fort Worth on April 4th. I am excited to start my new career and have found alot of valuable information on this site.


----------



## LucidResq (Mar 30, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## flnbar (Mar 30, 2011)

Hey all,

I'm Derek 26 y/o SSgt in the USAF stationed in UT. I'm kind of new to the EMS world. I took a state EMT-B course from MA but never took the state certification test (regret that every day). I'm looking to get fully back into EMS once my current enlistment is up (still have 3yrs and change). I'll also be working towards my BS in Fire Science Management while in so I can hopefully get into the fire career field as well.

Sucker for Jeeps and offroading and couldn't love my surrounding community more for such a hobby. I'll seeya around the forum!


----------



## MissK (Apr 2, 2011)

Hi everyone! My name is Kim, and I'm 24 years old. I'm an EMT working for a private ambulance service and a volunteer firefighter. I start medic school in August, and I'm pretty excited to learn more.


----------



## LucidResq (Apr 2, 2011)

Welcome to both of you, and good luck in your education journeys. Hope the forum can be of aid.


----------



## mainevent1536 (Apr 3, 2011)

Hey Everyone! My name's Sam, I'm 22 yrs old and I'm fresh out of my emt class. Been lurking for a few months, so finally decided to join up. Along with being an emt, I am also a pre-med student, who will be starting up med school next year!


----------



## NBMedic (Apr 3, 2011)

Hello my name is Mike I have been in EMS for 23 years and a medic for the past 5 years now.


----------



## Chimpie (Apr 3, 2011)

mainevent1536 said:


> Hey Everyone! My name's Sam, I'm 22 yrs old and I'm fresh out of my emt class. Been lurking for a few months, so finally decided to join up. Along with being an emt, I am also a pre-med student, who will be starting up med school next year!



Welcome to EMTLife Sam!



NBMedic said:


> Hello my name is Mike I have been in EMS for 23 years and a medic for the past 5 years now.



Welcome to EMTLife Mike!  Be sure to tell your coworkers about us.


----------



## mrswicknick (Apr 5, 2011)

Hey guys,

Names nick, im 19 and just got finished learning the first responder curriculum and now moving to do the EMT-B course this summer. Plan on going the full route up to EMT-P and maybe ER tech or something. When Im not studying medicine, Im also a part time student at the U of WA (Go Dawgs!) and a huge rally racing enthusiast. (Dont worry, I keep speed on the track). Anyways, Im sure Ill be asking yall for some help sooner or later but its great to be on my way to become apart of the community.

N


----------



## Jayrae74 (Apr 5, 2011)

*Hey Everyone!*

My name is Jessica, I'm 21 years old and I am currently Going to school for my EMT-B. I eventually want to become a Paramedic. I could have done better on my first quiz but I let my nerves get the best of me. I want this career more then anything and I am so nervous that I am going to screw up and disappoint everyone, especially myself. If you have any advice for me, I would love to hear it


----------



## Asimurk (Apr 5, 2011)

Jayrae74 said:


> My name is Jessica, I'm 21 years old and I am currently Going to school for my EMT-B. I eventually want to become a Paramedic. I could have done better on my first quiz but I let my nerves get the best of me. I want this career more then anything and I am so nervous that I am going to screw up and disappoint everyone, especially myself. If you have any advice for me, I would love to hear it



Read a question and try to think of the answer before looking at the possible answers.  EMT-B is basic for a reason.  Take every opportunity to learn, and dont be afraid of being wrong, or else how will you know what you've gotten right?

Welcome to the forums, and it might be helpful to say your state.  Things vary from place to place.


----------



## Aussie_Medic_Girl (Apr 9, 2011)

Hi i'm Cassie, 21, live in Queensland, Australia. I completed a 3 year bachelor degree at the end of last year and am now on road full time as an Advanced Care Paramedic with the Qld Ambulance Service. I currently work in a rural area, average workload would probably be 2-4 jobs per shift. We generally work as part of a 2 person crew but at times also work as single officers. I've lurked around here for a month or so now and decided it was finally time to join up!


----------



## mikeward (Apr 9, 2011)

Hi!

I am Mike, an ancient caregiver (EMT 1971, EMT-Cardiac 1978, paramedic 1982) who spent 22 of my 30 years with a large urban county as a paramedic/firefighter. Assignments include running the EMT program at the Fire Academy, ambulance and medic unit assignments, facilitator for hospital-provided paramedic class, ALS provider/fire company commander, ems field supervisor and office puke.  Retired as the acting EMS division boss.

Been teaching at the college/university level since 1984.  Fire and EMS.

Assistant Professor of Emergency Medicine at The George Washington University in Washington DC - one of the 13 schools offering a bachelor's degree in EMS (BSHS EMS Management - distance education).  

University closed our on-campus Emergency Paramedicine BSHS in 2004 (money, space and mission).

Occasionally visited this discussion board since 2009, jumped in on the DCFD logo discussion earlier this month.

"FossilMedic" on the Firegeezer blog site

Author *Fire Officer: Principles and Practice* textbook (Jones and Bartlett)


----------



## Anjel (Apr 9, 2011)

Aussie_Medic_Girl said:


> Hi i'm Cassie, 21, live in Queensland,  Australia. I completed a 3 year bachelor degree at the end of last year  and am now on road full time as an Advanced Care Paramedic with the Qld  Ambulance Service. I currently work in a rural area, average workload  would probably be 2-4 jobs per shift. We generally work as part of a 2  person crew but at times also work as single officers. I've lurked  around here for a month or so now and decided it was finally time to  join up!



Welcome...

My advice...Stay away from this thing we call brown and his orange jumpsuit  JK he is from NZ anyway lol

But like I said. Welcome aboard.

Same for you Mike! I will have to check out that bachelors program once I finish my AAS


----------



## MrBrown (Apr 9, 2011)

Aussie_Medic_Girl said:


> Hi i'm Cassie, 21, live in Queensland, Australia. I completed a 3 year bachelor degree at the end of last year and am now on road full time as an Advanced Care Paramedic with the Qld Ambulance Service. I currently work in a rural area, average workload would probably be 2-4 jobs per shift. We generally work as part of a 2 person crew but at times also work as single officers. I've lurked around here for a month or so now and decided it was finally time to join up!



Where in Queensland are you?


----------



## Fly-write (Apr 9, 2011)

*Hello*

Hello,

My name is Troy.  I was medic qualified 20+ years ago through the United States Army medical specialist course at Fort Sam Houston, Texas.

I still work in the EMS field today.  I enjoy the people the most.  I found this site through a facebook page.  I'm Looking forward to learning more from all of you.  Glad to be on board!

Fly-write


----------



## Aussie_Medic_Girl (Apr 11, 2011)

Brown...I'm in Emerald, about 3hrs west of Rockhampton


----------



## MrBrown (Apr 11, 2011)

Aussie_Medic_Girl said:


> Brown...I'm in Emerald, about 3hrs west of Rockhampton



Do you work with an ICP or another ACP?

Brown is a step below ACP (we call ACP a Paramedic here) which has just been reinvented to require a University degree by 2014.  ICP now requires the Post Grad cert.

One of my mates is a HEMS Registrar in Townsville, poor bloke, most of his work is retrieving Abbo's who have either OD'd, sniffed too much gas, been stabbed or had some alcohol related trauma.


----------



## 8jimi8 (Apr 11, 2011)

interesting influx of advanced providers lately


----------



## MrBrown (Apr 11, 2011)

8jimi8 said:


> interesting influx of advanced providers lately



The Brown+/ALSPase pump is responsible.

Brown joined, so by cotransport down the gradient from an area of higher to lower Brown concentration, other providers who are as cool as Brown come along too.

Note ACP in AU is not the same as an ACP in Canada and was invented to distinguish upskilled people when up skilling was all the rage in the early 2000s.


----------



## Aussie_Medic_Girl (Apr 11, 2011)

Brown...We only have ACPs on our station...the nearest ICP is 70km away so no chance of him for back up! We did have 4 students last year (me being one)...but now we're all grown up....so there's none left to torment...oops I mean teach! Townsville...yes I can imagine there would be a lot of work with the natives up there! Indigenous population out here is fairly low. We're predominantly a mining town with exhorbitant prices for housing (work pays 65% of our rent). Second to mining we're also a fairly large agricultural area with the potential for long transport times...just last week I drove 180km code one (lights and sirens).


----------



## MrBrown (Apr 11, 2011)

Aussie_Medic_Girl said:


> Brown...We only have ACPs on our station...the nearest ICP is 70km away so no chance of him for back up! We did have 4 students last year (me being one)...but now we're all grown up....so there's none left to torment...oops I mean teach! Townsville...yes I can imagine there would be a lot of work with the natives up there! Indigenous population out here is fairly low. We're predominantly a mining town with exhorbitant prices for housing (work pays 65% of our rent). Second to mining we're also a fairly large agricultural area with the potential for long transport times...just last week I drove 180km code one (lights and sirens).



Does the QAS pay your rent because you considered a rural or remote station i.e. hard to attract people?

Could be worse, go to Longreach or Mt Isa 

Do you work much with the RFDS or CareFlight?


----------



## Aussie_Medic_Girl (Apr 11, 2011)

65% because we're considered a "rural" location...they categorise stations based on locality from 1 to 7. Cat 1 is like Brisbane, Townsville, etc. Cat 5 is places like Mt Isa, Emerald and is the first category that gets rent assistance. Cat 7 is places like Thursday Island, Weipa, etc who get 100% rent paid plus other extras. We work very closely with RFDS and regularly transfer pt's with them. We do have a rescue chopper at Rockhampton and get it out here on occasion for IFTs-usually when RFDS are too busy. We rarely get the chopper on scene at job's out here...I can recall one incident in the last year where we have managed to get them. The property I went to the other day actually had it's own airstrip and i've been told quite a lot of properties do and therefore if serious enough you may have the chance to get RFDS to land at the property.


----------



## MrBrown (Apr 11, 2011)

Aussie_Medic_Girl said:


> 65% because we're considered a "rural" location...they categorise stations based on locality from 1 to 7. Cat 1 is like Brisbane, Townsville, etc. Cat 5 is places like Mt Isa, Emerald and is the first category that gets rent assistance. Cat 7 is places like Thursday Island, Weipa, etc who get 100% rent paid plus other extras. We work very closely with RFDS and regularly transfer pt's with them. We do have a rescue chopper at Rockhampton and get it out here on occasion for IFTs-usually when RFDS are too busy. We rarely get the chopper on scene at job's out here...I can recall one incident in the last year where we have managed to get them. The property I went to the other day actually had it's own airstrip and i've been told quite a lot of properties do and therefore if serious enough you may have the chance to get RFDS to land at the property.



Gosh and here Brown is thinking places here that have an hour one way transport time are bad 

Do you get a lot of trauma from high speed RTAs (MVC) an people stuck under tractors or chainsaw accidents and stuff?  Brown grew up in the country and the helicopter was a fairly regular sound of the HEMS Paramedics coming to get somebody because its faster than a road response for advanced backup. 

Are you able to progress to ICP at a rural station or not? Brown thinks ASNSW only allows certain stations with a defined volume to have ICPs because of fear of skill burnout and knowledge attrition.

Browns interest is in aeromedical retrieval/HEMS and has been told Australia offers some good opportunities so who knows, if you see a funny character in a Cat in the Hat hat come out of the helicopter its probably Brown!


----------



## Aussie_Medic_Girl (Apr 11, 2011)

Brown, the majority of our RTCs out here are high speed, often due to driver fatigue, and are often rollovers. I've personally never had anyone seriously injured out of the RTCs i've been to. To give you an idea, i've attended 7 RTCs in the last year, 5 of which were rollovers. Farm accidents aren't unusual out here. Often they involve quad bike accidents, people who've had run ins with bulls, come off horses, etc. I've heard of some serious accidents out here before my time too which involved people stuck in machinery, etc. 

I could study to sit my ICP exam out here but once being accepted as an ICP student would have to move to Bris, Townsville, Rockhampton, Sunshine Coast, Cairns, etc, to complete my 12 months training. After becoming an ICP, however, there's nothing stopping me from returning to rural work. 

There's quite a lot of opportunities for aeromedical work over here, although most are at ICP level. Come on over! Although there's no sheep out my way...


----------



## _TraumaQueen_ (Apr 13, 2011)

*Hola from South Texas*

Hello all, 
I guess this is the place to introduce myself.
I'm 18 and I live in S. Texas in a town right underneath San Antonio.

I've been lurking in the forums for a few months now trying to learn as much about this job as possible and have decided to join in (after accidently creating 2 other profiles somehow, sorry about that I thought I deleted them ^_^)

I'm not a student (yet) as my circumstances don't allow it, but I'm planning to start my journey in this line of work within a year or two and maybe even continuing my education to become a Paramedic. 

I've always enjoyed helping people and am interested in the medical field so I hope it works out.  

Once concern I have is that I'm a shy person and in EMS you need to have more confidence so I will try to improve on this and be more outgoing and maybe I'll be able to handle this type of work.

In the meantime I will continue lurking to see what new things people have posted and let y'all know when/if I've enrolled into any classes.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Apr 13, 2011)

_TraumaQueen_ said:


> Hello all,
> I guess this is the place to introduce myself.
> I'm 18 and I live in S. Texas in a town right underneath San Antonio.
> 
> ...



Hi Trauma Queen welcome to the forum


----------



## Asimurk (Apr 13, 2011)

Welcome as well, Trauma Queen.  And here I that was Angel's domain.


----------



## Anjel (Apr 14, 2011)

Lol welcome Trauma Queen. 

Guess I was dethroned.

I'm just the forum angel now.


----------



## IvanD (Apr 18, 2011)

Hey all!

I'm Ivan, currently a freshman in college. Actually an international student from Hong Kong. Have been interested in emergency medicine in general for quite sometime now, would have tried to become certified as an EMT earlier but Hong Kong didn't have this program. This is my first year in the States.

Will look to attend a basic class next fall term here.

Also, just a side question. Are there usually any international/non-resident medics in the industry? Will being a non-resident (alien) be a disadvantage in pursing a career in this field?


----------



## AmandaBL (Apr 18, 2011)

*Hello*

I'm Amanda, 33, in central FL.  I will be starting school in a few weeks after 11 years in the beauty industry, mainly in education.  I don't want to relocate & I'm not going to become fluent in Spanish, so I have maxed out my career in this field and it is time for a change.  Apparently a big one.  My only medical experience relates to my 3 boys, a major car accident I was in (not my fault) & what I've seen on TV, so, I'm all set, right?
:unsure:


----------



## jmc519 (Apr 19, 2011)

My name is Jen, and I'm from a po-dunk town in Northern Michigan. I attended my class from October til this past March, passed my National Registry and am currently waiting on my license paperwork from the state (although it's already on their website) for EMT-B. I've been on a local fire department for the past couple years, and just recently made the Haz-Mat team... need to get a binder for all the certificates. 

Glad to have a forum like this to talk with others in the profession, and maybe not feel like my life is quite so crazy.


----------



## HotelCo (Apr 19, 2011)

jmc519 said:


> My name is Jen, and I'm from a po-dunk town in Northern Michigan. I attended my class from October til this past March, passed my National Registry and am currently waiting on my license paperwork from the state (although it's already on their website) for EMT-B. I've been on a local fire department for the past couple years, and just recently made the Haz-Mat team... need to get a binder for all the certificates.
> 
> Glad to have a forum like this to talk with others in the profession, and maybe not feel like my life is quite so crazy.



Looks like we Michiganders are starting to pile up on this board. Welcome.


----------



## kiwizoid (Apr 20, 2011)

Hi all,

Hope you are all well.

I am Ken, NREMT B, brand new, never worked, just passed all the state and nationals.  I am also a NHA Phlebotomist, and never worked in that either. I can not find a job doing any of it.  Took all these classes and to so far no avail. Now they tell me that I should go into medic school, I would like to get some experiece. I am 48 y/o male , BS in management, CDL A with Hasmat , what else, oh and I am single and never been married, come and get it, LOL. Lets get some work ya'll, dang!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Anjel (Apr 20, 2011)

jmc519 said:


> My name is Jen, and I'm from a po-dunk town in Northern Michigan. I attended my class from October til this past March, passed my National Registry and am currently waiting on my license paperwork from the state (although it's already on their website) for EMT-B. I've been on a local fire department for the past couple years, and just recently made the Haz-Mat team... need to get a binder for all the certificates.
> 
> Glad to have a forum like this to talk with others in the profession, and maybe not feel like my life is quite so crazy.



Yayyy Mitten love


----------



## jmc519 (Apr 21, 2011)

Definitely kickin it up here toward the tip of the mitten. Only regret? Snow in mid-April.


----------



## nwhitney (Apr 21, 2011)

Hi, I'm Nathan from Portland, OR and I am currently in Basic school right now.  I decided to change careers when I was laid off as a brewer and I work in mechanical engineering right now.  I'm looking to go to paramedic school after I get some experience as a basic.


----------



## ilemtbwantn2bTXEMT-P (Apr 21, 2011)

Hey everybody I'm Kevin from the south suburbs of Chicago,IL. I am a NREMT-B and IL and TX EMT-B. I am relocating for 2 EMS Jobs in South Central Texas in few days. I have been on the street in Chicago and the Suburbs for around 8 months and an EMT for about 9 months. I am working towards eventually becoming a Firefighter, working in Special Operations/USAR, and am also in a Paramedic Transition Course eventually I want to be a Flight Rescue Paramedic. Any advice on how to get the Special Operations/USAR Training knocked out is grealty appreciated as I know no matter where I go it'll be at least 10 years before I'm even eligible for Flight Medic School.


----------



## Anjel (Apr 21, 2011)

ilemtbwantn2bTXEMT-P said:


> Hey everybody I'm Kevin from the south suburbs of Chicago,IL. I am a NREMT-B and IL and TX EMT-B. I am relocating for 2 EMS Jobs in South Central Texas in few days. I have been on the street in Chicago and the Suburbs for around 8 months and an EMT for about 9 months. I am working towards eventually becoming a Firefighter, working in Special Operations/USAR, and am also in a Paramedic Transition Course eventually I want to be a Flight Rescue Paramedic. Any advice on how to get the Special Operations/USAR Training knocked out is grealty appreciated as I know no matter where I go it'll be at least 10 years before I'm even eligible for Flight Medic School.



1st Welcome to EMTlfe. And 2nd Holy crap you have the longest username I have ever seen lol


----------



## MotoMan (Apr 21, 2011)

My name is Jason. I moved from Michigan to California a few years ago. I am a former Marine who just passed the NREMT B yesterday, and looking for work. I am planning on going to Medic school as soon as I get my required hours. I have been a long time lurker of the forum, and decided I should finally join and jump into the fun.


----------



## Chanda (Apr 21, 2011)

Hi! My name is Chanda, Im 25 & I just enrolled in my 1st semester at TCC here in Hampton Roads, VA. 

Im studying to get my AAS for Paramedic! My ultimate goal is to become a Flight Paramedic but I already know that will take me a few years.. Im still researching to find out all the requirements but I have plenty of time for that since Im just starting. Im also a full time mom & Navy wife so Im going to be pretty busy! I found this website on google and it seemed to have a lot of info so I hope I can make some good connects through here. 

Chat with ya soon!


----------



## LucidResq (Apr 21, 2011)

Welcome Chanda! Good luck with school. Hope you find the forum helpful.


----------



## Chanda (Apr 21, 2011)

LucidResq said:


> Welcome Chanda! Good luck with school. Hope you find the forum helpful.



Thanks! Im really excited to start! I just want to be finished already so I can get to it!


----------



## Combat_Medic (Apr 21, 2011)

Welcome Canada.  Enjoy the forum.   
I just took my flight physical so I can drop my flight packet.  The thing that makes me mad though is my flight time in the military won't carry over to the civilian world.


----------



## DMcC (Apr 22, 2011)

Hello,
 I'm Denis Mc Caig from Jim Thorpe, Pa. I've been reading your web site and thought I would sign up. I'm a little older than most of your members. I'm a retired Philadelphia, Pa. firefighter (13 years), fire paramedic (11 years) , and fire Lt. (7 years) . I also worked as an "industrial medic" as a part time job at refineries in Philadelphia and Marcus Hook, Pa. for about eight years as a first responder and a ROCO trained high angle and confined space rescuer. Fortunately I never had to high or inside! I miss the EMS world, that's why I was reading your web site.


----------



## Pheonsix (Apr 22, 2011)

Hello everyone!!! New member here from CT.  I've been reading through some of the threads and see there is tons of info here.

Glad to be a part of this community!! Look forward to chatting with you all!!


----------



## rmabrey (Apr 23, 2011)

Well i posted an Intro in the lounge before I saw this so sorry for double posting my arrival 

I am 27 years old, and left my other university 8 classes shy of a bachelors in computer science to work EMS. I am taking NREMT for my basic as soon as they email me the contact info to set up a test time. I have approx 130 hours or so of ambulance time that I have absolutely loved. All of that was spent with AMR locally, and I am hoping to get hired on there after certification. 

I have several choices for county services to but the people at AMR have been great and with a run volume of almost 5 times the next closest service, Ill get the experience im looking for. 

Glad to be here and looking forward to the knowledge the membership has to offer.


----------



## swade (Apr 26, 2011)

*Intro*

Hi I am Sam, I live in Fremont, CA and I am almost finished with my EMT-B course. I am also a CERT member in the East Bay and hope to get involved in CERT locally. I plan on finding work with a local ambulance company and take it from there after graduation.


----------



## Honda T (Apr 26, 2011)

*Hi All*

My name is Theresa.  I'm a EMT Basic and have been since 2006.  I went to school at Palomar College.  Bruce Fried was my teacher and he was wonderful.  I volunteer for a off-road team that races the SCORE races in Baja.  I have logged tons of hours in the helicopter.  My dream is to go to paramedic school.


----------



## defib (Apr 27, 2011)

*Hello*

Im a paramedic in Northern Arizona. I became a medic in 1995, I was an IEMT in 1994 original EMT in 1992. 

I will be going over to the dark side soon I start the nursing program in the fall. ( HEY they said there were cookies on their side!)

I will be keeping my medic cert. In fact I plan on finishing my AAS in paramedicine before I finish the RN school. 

I plan on being an ICU and occasional ER RN. But I will be a medic first and forever.


----------



## AndrewD82 (Apr 30, 2011)

*Hi there.*

My name is Andrew. I am 28 years old and am a soon to be single part time parent. I am currently in the Army within the Infantry field and am starting my EMT-B class in less than a month. I kind of woke up one day and realized that after almost 10 years of deploying and doing so much harm to people that I couldn't stand to look at myself in the mirror at times. Not to say this is my buy me into heaven ticket, but it is more of a pursuit of finally putting demons to rest and learning to help people in their times or need. I have done 4 tours of combat ( 3 to Iraq, 1 to Afghanistan) and  look forward to putting the skills I have gained by being in a already high stress, head on a swivel job to use while also firing up the ol' brain to learn new and exciting things out there in the world too.


----------



## Asimurk (Apr 30, 2011)

Welcome Andrew, hope it all works out for you.


----------



## OCTraumaQueen (May 4, 2011)

*Hello*

Hi Everyone!

I'm Cherie and 27 years old. 
I'm currently a EMT Student in Orange, CA. 
My class is over May 18th and I'm studying to take the National Registry.
I'm a licensed CNA; I got licensed to make it easier for me to get into a Nursing program. I Almost have all the pre-requisites out of the way. Working in private home health right now. The pay isn't bad so It will get me through school.

I've been reading the forums on here and I've been enjoying them. Looking forward to getting to know you. Also, any advice for the NREMT would be appreciated!

Thanks,
Cherie


----------



## DGTYLER (May 6, 2011)

Hello to all my name is Daniel and i start EMT basic in Aug. of this year cann't wait. im really excited to start class and hope to continue my traning to become a Paramedic


----------



## nwhitney (May 6, 2011)

AndrewD82 said:


> My name is Andrew. I am 28 years old and am a soon to be single part time parent. I am currently in the Army within the Infantry field and am starting my EMT-B class in less than a month. I kind of woke up one day and realized that after almost 10 years of deploying and doing so much harm to people that I couldn't stand to look at myself in the mirror at times. Not to say this is my buy me into heaven ticket, but it is more of a pursuit of finally putting demons to rest and learning to help people in their times or need. I have done 4 tours of combat ( 3 to Iraq, 1 to Afghanistan) and  look forward to putting the skills I have gained by being in a already high stress, head on a swivel job to use while also firing up the ol' brain to learn new and exciting things out there in the world too.



I hope everything works out for you.  I couldn't imagine going through 4 tours of combat. Hats off to you & good luck.


----------



## AndrewD82 (May 8, 2011)

Nwhitney, Thanks.


----------



## TxParamedic (May 9, 2011)

*Hello board.*

I am a 20 plus year paramedic in rural Texas. I'm currently the EMS director of a two station Hospital based service covering a large county and two small towns. 42 years old, two daughters one in high school the other in nursing school. She came to me as a junior in highschool and said "I want to be a paramedic" I said "No you don't!" and for once she listened!


----------



## EMTCare (May 9, 2011)

*I'm new...!*

Hey guys!

My name is Alan, I'm 23 and live in Santa Barbara, CA. Just graduated from UCSB last year with one of my best friends who is now an EMT up in the bay area.
I recently started working with my long-time friend at company based on a cervical splinting device his dad invented, so my world is now opening up to the EMT provider world.


----------



## RJ80 (May 10, 2011)

Yay!!! I found it!!

I'm a 23 year old medic in a rural Saskatchewan town of about 6000.  We do around 1800 calls a year.  I've been in the EMS profession for just over 4 years now, but just completed my Advanced Care Paramedic training last year.

Was doing a google search and stumbled on these forums.  Looks like there will be much for me to learn from in here.


----------



## Stingray91 (May 11, 2011)

Glad I found this site. There's so much info on here.

<-- Well, I start EMT-B school next month in the Philly area. I've been wanting to do this for ages but I finally have enough money for the tuition. Plus it seems like a good time to do this since I just got done school for Medical Assistant. If I really like the EMT environment, then I'll check out paramedic schooling.B)


----------



## Crusader (May 12, 2011)

Name: Chris
Home: Idaho
Occupation: Army (Delta)
Deployments: 2, Operation Iraqi Freedom/Operation New Dawn (Iraq)

Credentials:
Combat Action Badge, Combat Lifesaver, Robin Sage Graduate

Hello Everyone, 

My name is Chris, I'm 20 years old and from a small Snowboarding/Skiing town in midwest Idaho. 

I joined the US Army when I turned 17 years old just after graduating from High School. Since joining the Army I've been fortunate enough to train with units in all parts of the world and complete a couple tours of duty in Iraq.

Like any other family mine has been a huge influence in my life, My Uncle is currently serving as a Flight Medic/Surgeon and my Cousin is currently in the Air Force as a Hazmat Firefighter/EMT-I. I remember sitting on my Uncle's porch as a kid listening to him talk about healing wounds and saving lifes, the siren and lights going off and helping someone who otherwise might have died. I have always been fascinated by the medical field and hope by joining I will have a better understanding of the medical system.

I hope to get to know you all better and hope you're all doing well.
Crusader, Out.


----------



## EMS_Monkey (May 13, 2011)

Hey everyone, my names Michael.
Ive been an Oregon EMT-B for almost a year now and have been volunteering as such for over a year now.
I started in ems when I was 17 (EMT-B classes) and have loved it so far.
I am hoping to get a position in a local ER as a tech.
Future educational plans possibly include nursing or law enforcement.


----------



## ArcticKat (May 15, 2011)

Hi There, I'm a 43 year old Advanced Care Paramedic from Canada, I'm second generation and have been involved in prehospital care since 1978.  I am the owner of a small ambulance service with three units, 12 staff and we do about 500 calls a year.

Married father to four, pilot, educator, and all round fat old bald guy.


----------



## SBCOcowboyEMT (May 16, 2011)

HI everyone,my name is James.I'm an EMT-1 in Los Angeles county for 2 years now.Work for a private company that does 911 and interfacility.


----------



## Backwoods (May 16, 2011)

Hello,
My name is Todd, Im a EMT-B/Firefighter II high school vocational student. Ive been a fire explorer for 3 years, and and currently hold the rank of corporal.


----------



## MegaMind (May 19, 2011)

Hi everybody!!! 
I am John
I am an international student and I am studying to become an EMT.
I also have been studied Veterinarian for 4 years.
I want to become a Paramedic.


----------



## EMT2B (May 20, 2011)

Hi All~
My Name is R.J.
I am female.
I am 29.
I am looking to enroll in an EMT-B class this fall at my local community college.
I live in the San Francisco Bay Area.
Uhm... What else to say?  I am unmarried with no kids... yet.


----------



## firetender (May 20, 2011)

*Ten days, ten additions!*

Been away for ten days and am happy to return to see so many new intros!

So, welcome to:

TxParamedic
EMTCare
RJ80
Stingray91
Crusader
EMS Monkey
ArcticKat
Backwoods
LACOcowboy
MegaMind
EMT2B

1.1 a day, not bad! Enjoy the time you've been gifted.


----------



## running_free (May 24, 2011)

*New Guy*

Goodmorning everyone, my name is Chris and I'm originally from New Jersey. I was a first responder for my local BLS agency for a little over a year. I completed the EMT-B course, however, I left for Army BCT before I was able to take the exam. I still kick myself for that one. Been in the Army for three years. When I leave I plan on getting back into EMS with the ultimate goal of becoming a paramedic.


----------



## KFM (May 24, 2011)

Hey everybody, 
I'm Kyle.  I'm starting my EMT-B Education today and I decided I may be able to get some good information from this forum.


----------



## Handsome Rob (May 25, 2011)

Howdy all, new to the site but not EMS. Currently working in SoCal and hating the "expanded scope" we suffer under here. Looking to get lots of feedback from EMT's and Medics alike relating to various IFT situations and struggling rookies. Loving the scenario forums too, it's nice to find care providers that ACTUALLY know how to think. Keep up the good work!


----------



## aznfish (May 25, 2011)

hello, my name is albert, I'm aspiring to eventually become a medic and am just finishing up my emtb class. I look forward to being a part of the ems community!


----------



## flyfisher151 (May 26, 2011)

Hi,
I'm Lee and live in foothills of the Appalachians in Western NC. Navy veteran, Aviation Electronics. Been all sorts of things in my life. Whitewater guide, Fly fishing guide, Ski/Snowboard instructor, massage therapist...... Trim caprpenter in between all that. Jack of all trades, master of none! 
Just started in Fire and EMS training this year! Green as they come but learning and training hard. Hoping to one day go to work in Fire or EMS. Enjoy them both. 
Cheers


----------



## freebyrd (May 27, 2011)

hey vance from fresno got my emt state license today so i am good to go,

anyone need a band aid?


----------



## babygirl2882 (May 30, 2011)

Hello! 
Name is Janet, I used to be here a while ago. Wanted to be in the fire service/ems so bad that I jumped into everything with no experience. Now I've been on my department just over a year and hopefully will have my basic any day now (have to find out if I passed my written took it friday!)
I figured now was a better time to get into a community 

Hope to learn a lot from everyone. I especially love finding out about all the different EMS services out there and how they are different from here in Oregon. My department is a combination volunteer/paid Fire Department and EMS service.


----------



## dstevens58 (May 30, 2011)

*Greetings from NE Ohio*

Greetings everyone, new to the forum. Recently graduated EMT-B school and awaiting the NREMT computer based testing (June 8). After that, a protocol test and I'm released (so-to-speak).

I'm a former Navy Hospital Corpsman (13 years) Independent Duty Tech. I look forward to communicating with everyone.  Spent 20 years in law enforcement in Fresno, then moved back home.


----------



## BornleaderEMT (May 30, 2011)

*New here from Houston Texas lives in Katy*

Level of EMS? Student almost (EMT-I clinical ending in 2 weeks)
Age you were when you first started EMS - I was 19
How long in EMS-11 years
What type of service - Most of my time was as a Combat Medic got the t-shirt and medal. Then when I joined the reserves I worked at a tranfer service and presently working at a retirement campus. Looking to work in a hospital.
Future education plans- To become a Paramedic and on to Nursing. I'm going this route because it's easier for me to work and continue my education.


----------



## EMTJay (May 30, 2011)

Currently a basic in Houston doing the IFT thing for about two months. While being a basic isn't the most exciting EMS job in the world, it's a good learning experience.  As far as future education plans, right now i'm undecided if I want to go the medic, nursing, or PA route.


----------



## OhioEMT24 (May 31, 2011)

I'm Anthony
22 in ohio...finally figured out what i wanted to do with the rest of my life...currently working as an Assistant Manager at Wendy's and attending school for EMT-B..Done with that in September...then moving on from there...hoping to eventually be a Tactical Paramedic... always wanted to be a Police Officer or a EMT...Tac Medic kinda mixes them both...why not have the best of both worlds right?


----------



## sirengirl (May 31, 2011)

*New to the Site*

Hi, ya'll, my name is Kara and I'm a recently graduated EMT-B. I stumbled across the site here and hope to use it well for interesting discussion and education. I live in the Tampa Bay area of Florida and I'm 21, hopefully starting medic school in 2 months. I volunteer a day a week at an all volunteer BLS station (which unfortunately is situated in a very very elderly community, so 95% of my calls are very basic medical things) and I really look forward to starting my medic classes. My goal is to become a county medic by next Christmas in the county I currently work in (which is EMS separate) while I get into fire school so I can become a fire/medic and work in the next county down, which is Fire-EMS. 

This is particularly funny considering I am about 5 foot tall and weigh maybe 100 pounds.


----------



## loves2(k)box84 (Jun 3, 2011)

Hello all, I'm Michelle from Northern California. I finished my EMT-B last Dec but didn't take the NREMT until last month. Just got my cert in the mail  

I am also in nursing school (after waiting 4 yrs to get in!) and just finished up my first semester in a 2 year ADN program so I'll graduate Dec 2012. My dream is to work as an ER nurse and possibly flight nurse or critical care transport nurse part time. 

I fell in love with EMS/emergency nursing/pre-hospital care in a roundabout way. I work as a hospital housekeeper to get my foot in the door there and by chance, I was always scheduled in the ED. I just love the culture of the ED, it is SO much different than floor nursing and WAY more exciting if you ask me. Of course it was also really awesome when I did my 10 hour clinical for EMT class and got to pretty much help save a man's life after he coded (chest compressions, ventilating). All of that pretty much sparked that fire in me! I'm hooked!

Been trying to get an ER tech or EMT-B position but it's been rough because of my limited schedule. I've been on this website like crazy and am really glad it came into my life!


----------



## hobbit2009 (Jun 4, 2011)

*Hello everyone! My name is Evan. I am 20 years old and live in the Midwest. I am currently awaiting certification as an EMT-B. I have completed my computer-based exam and tomorrow, 6/4/2011, I take my practical exam. I've always had a love for careers in medicine, particularily emergency medicine. This could have something to do with the fact that my mother is an RN and one of my step-fathers was a Bio-Med. So I've been around medical professionals my whole life. 
     I'm extremely nervous about passing practical testing, but i've been studying for what feels like forever, so hopefully it will pay off. I decide to join this forum because i'd heard so many good things about it and I thought it would be great to have a place to talk about EMS.

looking forward to meeting new people!
~Evan~*


----------



## musicistheforce (Jun 6, 2011)

Hey Guys! I'm Kara from Florida!
I just finished my EMT-B class this past May and found out this morning that I passed th NREMT! I'm about to apply to nursing school, and my eventual goal is to be a ER nurse or a flight nurse. I got introduced into the world of EMS by a mock disaster drill my University in Alabama did last year, I was one of the critically injured students and was transported from my dorm to the hospital via ambulance with a EMT in the back. She got me interested because she was patient enough to answer all of my questions and explain  everything that was going on!


----------



## addictedforever (Jun 6, 2011)

Hi y'all! I'm a 19 y/o female livin' in the Pacific Northwest. My dad's been an EMT-B since I was 2, so I've grown up around EMS all my life. My dream is a flight paramedic, but for now I'm still trying to get accepted into Basic class. 

Been a CNA since I was barely 16, and have ridden along on my future volunteer ambulance several times. Loved it every single time. So lookin' forward to it!

I've always know I wanted to be in EMS, but it was only when I was 16 and had a dislocated elbow and needed to be transported via ambulance, that I knew for sure that I wanted to become an EMT. The paramedic riding in back with me challenged me to become one, and that has become my goal ever since.


----------



## 95neonacr (Jun 7, 2011)

hey just wanted to introduce myself Im Adam currently and EMT-B in pennsylvania.. I have been with Goodwill Ambulance for 6 months now.


----------



## saskvolunteer (Jun 7, 2011)

Hey all, just wanted to introduce myself. My name is Colby and I'm a Firefighter in a small community outside the capital city of Saskatchewan, Canada. I'm attending school this January to get my PCP (EMT-B) and hope to continue serving in a rural setting. That's all for now.


----------



## Cleaver68 (Jun 8, 2011)

My names Kevin...I'm 21, currently an emt-b and in Medic school, only a couple weeks left..then takin the NR. Plan on doin my fire academy either fall or winter.

I've been a member on the site for a while, but I  haven't done much posting though. I do like some of the discussiobs though, helps me get through all my clinical/ride along  hours Haha


----------



## wandering_idiot (Jun 15, 2011)

*ye olde intro...*

I'm quite aware that I tend to move around a lot and make a jackass of myself so I figured I would get any misconceptions out of the way and be upfront- hence the name.

My name is Dave and I'm an alcoholic (sorry, wrong forum). I'm looking for information and, as always, job opportunities, so I figure it's better than being sober and looking; I consider it one of my 'multi-tasking' skills.

I will clue you in, though, I may not be looking long as I should be receiving my millions from Nigeria _any day now_, they say.

I would prefer to be gainfully employed by some independently wealthy, former Playboy Playmate who is failing to compensate for her nymphomania by practicing her gourmet chef skills and massage therapy on me . However, as this probably isn't the case (but I'm trying to be optimistic that she's out there, somewhere, waiting for me), I suppose it's on to the bio:

I got my EMT and Paramedic training in Alaska and voluntarily ran into burning buildings for free for a few years... then I found out you could do this AND get paid for it but it was a real pain in the *** getting hired on with one of the four paying fire departments in the state. So, I moved with the hopes of getting hired on with a department elsewhere...

I then became a paramedic who used to love getting paid laughable wages for 50+ hours a week running a bus in the states while testing for fire departments and was thinking of changing fields to work remote medicine after a) discovering the janitor at the ER was making $1.26 more an hour than I was and b) remote medicine also paid better than the FD, by quite a bit.

Not getting too detailed with what-I-hope-will-be-a-international-bestseller-in-the-future autobiography, I wound up living overseas, working offshore and/or remotely. Now, while I'm not working, I'm partying...er, looking for exciting opportunities.

I'm on here for job advice, networking, job opportunities, dating advice (which I always trust from a bunch of guys like me on the internet), and how I should organize my sock drawer. Rest assured I will try to do the same for you (never put striped socks by the plaid).

Look forward to hearing from all, or any, of you.

Sincerely,
Mr. Idiot


----------



## Anjel (Jun 15, 2011)

Whites on one side and colors on the other. 

And nvr trust dating advice from guys. Come to us girls and we'll set ya straight ;-) 

Welcome aboard


----------



## LoveEMT (Jun 20, 2011)

I'm LoveEMT.  I'm an EMT-Basic and have been in the field since 2001.  Work both EMS and for a private ambulance transport service.  This site sounds like the perfect place for discussions and help.  Thanks for having me.


----------



## theBRUCE (Jun 24, 2011)

Hola one and all I'm theBRUCE and I rock hard and whatnot. Recently got my EMT-B license couldn't be happier. I'm a huge Power Rangers fan and an even bigger nerd. That's the basics


----------



## jediwill (Jun 24, 2011)

*Newbie here*

Hey guys.Glad I found this site...been enjoying reading the posts.I just passed National Registry yesterday for Basic and I love reading about the experiences of others in the field.


----------



## WolfManRadio (Jul 7, 2011)

*Hello. I am a n00b. I know nothing. *


----------



## LostViet408 (Jul 7, 2011)

Hi guys, I'm an EMTLife addict. On my spare time at work, I'm usually browsing the forum, while I'm eating, I'm also browsing the forum, at the gym, while playing games, well you get the drill lol. I'm from norcal with a nice ambulance company that Is all!


----------



## George4 (Jul 8, 2011)

*Intros*

Hey all, 

My name is Matt, and I am 24 years old.  I am an EMT-B working for AMR in the bay area of San Francisco.  I am currently in paramedic school, and I am about a month out from starting up on my clinical time.  I love what I do.  My goal is to become a firefighter.  

I surf and swim, and play lots of basketball in my spare time.  My dream is to retire, buy a sailboat, and sail the south pacific and surf to the end of my days.   

Take care all!


----------



## Adrenaline (Jul 9, 2011)

Anyone have a "working"/valid link for cali emt-b scope of pract? I know details vary, jus wanna look!! Ty


----------



## Dober317 (Jul 11, 2011)

*"Hi!", a (late) introduction written by PK_Jim.*

Hi!

I'm Jim, an Emergency Medical Responder (EMR, Connecticut's First Responder) and an EMT-B candidate (passed practicals and applying for the written!). In the fall, I'll be heading to college up in Massachusetts to major in Emergency Medical Services Management and minor in Education. I'll be getting my EMT-P through this program.

I can't say for certainty what my ultimate career goal is, but I'm looking seriously at becoming an EMS-Instructor and possibly a Fire Service Instructor as well...when the time comes for that, of course.

Outside of the career realm, I'm a proud nerd B^) I love retro gaming, as evidenced by my avatar, as well as watching anime, reading manga, and Pokemon--proud fan since '98!

Glad to be here!


----------



## EMS2014 (Jul 13, 2011)

Level of EMS? Student - (EMT)
Age you were when you first started EMS - 18
How long in EMS ~0
What type of service - Unknown at this point
Future education plans - Paramedic
Just Graduated HS in May 2011


----------



## Shooter (Jul 13, 2011)

G'day! My name is Jeff and will be starting my EMT-B/Paramedic education this fall.


----------



## LisaP (Jul 13, 2011)

Hello....

My name is Lisa and I'm a Phlebotomist in the land of Dixie. Great forum and glad to be here.


----------



## Lurch (Jul 13, 2011)

Hello Everyone!

41 year old rookie who is jumping in later in life.  I heard a talk from an EMS volunteer a few weeks ago about how rewarding the job can be and I thought it sounded like a plan.  Called the local volunteer FD and signed up for an EMT-B class at the local community college.  

I am very much looking forward to learning all I can from the forum and hopefully have something to contribute.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jul 13, 2011)

Lurch said:


> Hello Everyone!
> 
> 41 year old rookie who is jumping in later in life.  I heard a talk from an EMS volunteer a few weeks ago about how rewarding the job can be and I thought it sounded like a plan.  Called the local volunteer FD and signed up for an EMT-B class at the local community college.
> 
> I am very much looking forward to learning all I can from the forum and hopefully have something to contribute.



Welcome lurch. Like you I came to EMS late in life and very recently. You will find this forum to be a great resource.


----------



## brnid5686grl (Jul 14, 2011)

I'm Heather, am 39, and live in Chambersburg, PA. I've been involved in my local VFD for 7 years now and wanted to do more than just work fundraisers. I'm no FF, however, and since we have a QRS vehicle, I decided to get my EMT-B. Got PA DoH Certified on 5/12/11. I'm currently working on running supervised Med Support calls at my own department so I can get signed-off to run them by myself and doing ride-alongs with the department where one of my Instructors is the EMS Chief to keep my skills up. I'm hoping to get a PT job on my Instructor's staff sometime soon.  I'm thinking about taking the NREMT exam, but I'm not sure that I really need it. My current plan is to get a year or two of experience in the field, then go back for my Paramedic. I have a FT job that I've worked for 10 years and I plan to stay here until I can retire (20 yrs), but I won't be old enough to collect Social Security at that point, so I'm going to collect my Pension and work PT as a Medic after that.


----------



## odellt117 (Jul 15, 2011)

*New guy*

Hello, all

I just made an account here, I have been reading this site since I stated EMT school 7 months ago and could not stop reading it.  I am taking My NREMT tomorrow.  Looking forward to being active in this forum.


----------



## medizinisch (Jul 16, 2011)

Greetings, I am a CMFR who has worked in fire fighting, law enforcement. I got injured so I am out of the police work now and I am looking at volunteering with a emrrgency squad to become a EMT  in NYS.  I figured it be a good place to start since I want to get in the medical field .  I always enjoyed assiting EMS as a fire fighter and Cop so now that I have the time, I  can learn how the other side does it and get trained up.


----------



## MedicBender (Jul 17, 2011)

Hey everyone! 

Missed this thread when I first signed up so I'll post up now. I've been an EMT-B for 4 years. Recently made it through medic school at a college up here in MD. I started out in a rural volly department then went to work for a large hospital based service doing IFT and 911. Moved to Maryland and worked for a private assisted living doing 911 while volunteering at an urban VFD on their ambulance. 

I'm looking to branch out of Maryland, the attitude towards EMS here isn't great. Most of my family has moved out west so I'm looking for positions out there. 

Ultimately I would love to work as a remote/SAR medic. After that retire and start herding sheep. It's a far off dream but until then I'll keep doing what I'm doing and see where it takes me!


----------



## VRHUNT28 (Jul 17, 2011)

Hey, I'm Victoria 20 years old. I am From Tucson, AZ. I am new to the EMT world but not the hospital world. I am currently a Pre-Med student with about 2yrs left until I start applying to med school. I want to specialize in trauma/emergency medicine, so I figured what better way to get my feet wet then to get my EMT-B and work in the field for a bit. (I take the NREMT next month.)

Besides constantly living in coffee shops/libraries being a nerd, I love to be outdoors. I am a girlie girl, but I can keep up with the guys! Rock climbing is my sport (which I actually just broke my ankle participating in ). Thus making my EMT practicals testing very interesting, but I am not one to stray from a challenge! 

Other than that, I am here to meet some cool people who have the common love for medicine that I do.


----------



## izibo (Jul 17, 2011)

VRHUNT28 said:


> Hey, I'm Victoria 20 years old. I am From Tucson, AZ.



Good luck! Pre-med can be brutal!


----------



## VRHUNT28 (Jul 18, 2011)

Yea it has been tough... But I love it!!


----------



## VRHUNT28 (Jul 18, 2011)

izibo said:


> Good luck! Pre-med can be brutal!


BTW I have been trying to respond to your PM... but apparently I need to make 5 posts first :/


----------



## RiceMedic (Jul 18, 2011)

um..Hi, the name is RiceMedic. I'm currently ending my Paramedic training (right at this moment, I am in class). I have a future plan of going on to medical school and become a anesthesiologist. 

For now, once I get my license, I will apply back to Hawaii and see if I can get a job. 

I hope to be actively learning on this forum! I am in your care.


----------



## LoneStarSoldier (Jul 20, 2011)

Hey there,
this thread is somewhat of an introductory thread from me but I also wanted to get some advise about the world of EMS. I am currently a combat medic with the Texas Army National Guard and have an NREMT EMT-B certification as well as a state EMT-B certification through TXDSHS. On my off time I am a volunteer firefighter through a fire department in a separate town. I recently got a job as an EMT-B through an ambulance service and I'm looking forward to putting my skills to use and helping people. From those of you who have 'been there, done that' what are some things you would advise me to watch out for and can you share some important information/advise? I'd really appreciate it as any information I can get will help me get started on the right foot. Thanks.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jul 20, 2011)

Welcome to both of you!


----------



## Niccigsu (Jul 20, 2011)

Hey everyone,
My name is Nicci and I am 26 living in central GA. I just signed up for the emt-b classes at my local community college. If everything goes as planned I will be starting class at the end of August. YAY! My goal is to become a paramedic


----------



## heathchic1 (Jul 26, 2011)

*1 year down....many more to go*

Hey my name is Heather! I have been an EMT B in Seattle for almost a year now! I love it!  I am looking into going Medic over nursing but its still up in the air. I would love to hear information about medic schools, pay and calls from all over the country to see if maybe something will fit better then Seattle!!


----------



## txquty (Jul 26, 2011)

*Newbie*

Hi yall! 
I will be starting EMT-B in September 2011.  I am 43 years old and work full time (and a single parent).  I will definitely be burning the candles at both ends during school.  I plan to use my skills by being an EMS Reservist for my county here in Florida (my day job has the golden handcuffs on me, I'm a computer programmer for theme parks & resorts).

Eventually I would like to be an instructor.  In Florida, there is only EMT-B and Paramedic.


----------



## guttruck (Jul 28, 2011)

*Hello!*

Hello!

My name is Clay and I'm from North GA. I am working on getting my EMT-IV then on to my Paramedic. I have worked in the field since I was 18. I currently work as an ER tech. I am a Volunteer firefighter for Walker County Emergency Services. Other than that I enjoy trekking and shooting. 

Thank you and I hope for a smooth ride!

Clay


----------



## Lone Star (Jul 28, 2011)

guttruck said:


> Hello!
> 
> My name is Clay and I'm from North GA. I am working on getting my EMT-IV then on to my Paramedic. I have worked in the field since I was 18. I currently work as an ER tech. I am a Volunteer firefighter for Walker County Emergency Services. Other than that I enjoy trekking and shooting.
> 
> ...



GA EMT-IV must be a local critter since neither the State of GA or the NREMT have provisions for that title.  According to the State of GA, it only recognizes 3 standard levels of licensure EMT-B, EMT-I and EMT-P

http://ems.ga.gov/programs/ems/emsd...pproval Initial Ed for Licensure 01-10-07.pdf


----------



## guttruck (Jul 28, 2011)

Lone Star said:


> GA EMT-IV must be a local critter since neither the State of GA or the NREMT have provisions for that title.  According to the State of GA, it only recognizes 3 standard levels of licensure EMT-B, EMT-I and EMT-P
> 
> http://ems.ga.gov/programs/ems/emsd...pproval Initial Ed for Licensure 01-10-07.pdf



Im sorry I should have made myself clearer. I live in GA but I am getting my EMT IV-P in TN not GA. I am sorry for the confusion


----------



## Lone Star (Jul 28, 2011)

guttruck said:


> Im sorry I should have made myself clearer. I live in GA but I am getting my EMT IV-P in TN not GA. I am sorry for the confusion



Well, that certainly clears things up!  As far as 'causing confusion', it happens to the best of us from time to time!


----------



## guttruck (Jul 28, 2011)

Lone Star said:


> Well, that certainly clears things up!  As far as 'causing confusion', it happens to the best of us from time to time!



its ok


----------



## AK_SAR (Jul 29, 2011)

Hi,

I'm AK_SAR, posting from Anchorage, Alaska.  My training level is EMT-1, OEC, and WFR.  EMT-1 is the same as EMT_B, we just call it a different name here, don't ask me why.  My experience has been mostly ski patrol and volunteer SAR.


----------



## Jarrod (Aug 2, 2011)

*Hello*

I'm Jarrod from Guilford County, NC. I just finished up my EMT-B and I'm starting my associates in EMS in a couple of weeks. I read a few threads on here and figured I'd join.


----------



## Leafmealone (Aug 2, 2011)

Im Leafmealone, I became an EMT-B back in May. I run with a volunteer agency that does strictly 911. I have been in EMS for over a year now, and on my first ride along I caught a full code 20 minutes in, and decided that this was what I wanted to do. I'm not a code junkie, or a trauma nut, and am in the business for the sole fact of helping people. Like everyone else, I still have a lot to learn, and hope that by being here it will help not only to teach me more, but to have a good place to share stories and whathaveyou.


----------



## depri (Aug 4, 2011)

Hey, everybody. Name's depri (pronounced deh-pree for those who aren't sure ), as you can see. Finished up my EMT-B MS certification last week (7/28/11) and am getting ready to take my NREMT exam next Tuesday, so fingers crossed there.

Spent six years in JUCO and University (AA-Accy; BBA-MIS) and could not get a job ANYWHERE, so I decided to go back for EMT, something I had really wanted to do since I was 8...ish years old. Kind of floated around the forums during my class this past summer, and thought I'd join the EMT community.

Well, that is all...for now.


----------



## lizzOmatic (Aug 11, 2011)

*hiiii *

Hi everyone,
I've been addicted to this site for like 2 months. I start my EMT basic classes Sept 29 and I am excited. I live in St. Clair Shores Michigan, I'm 22 and i am planning on persuing a full paramedic career. I am kinda bad at introducing myself or talking about myself period lol. Excuse any typos I might make as I am using my phone and the auto correct is very sneaky.


----------



## McGoo (Aug 11, 2011)

Hi all

I'm an ambulance officer with St Johns in Perth, Western Australia. I'm in my third year of my bachelor of paramedical science, I've been working full time on road for 18 months, and I have just over 12 months until I graduate/qualify as a paramedic. This is roughly equivalent to EMT-P or ALS, depending on where you work.


----------



## Lanfear (Aug 14, 2011)

Hi Everyone..

Just finished my EMT-B class & took practical... Have NYS test on 8/18/11 and then I can start.   I've worked in the medical field for 15+ years, but suffer from boredom, as I have friends who are Fire & EMS they gently suggested that this might be a direction/new career path I might want to consider...after my ride a longs I was convinced!!! Can't wait to start!!!




> I'm just preparing my impromptu remarks.
> Winston Churchill


----------



## kojoff (Aug 16, 2011)

Hi. 

Kojoff... from Texas. Firefighter/EMT with a small town FD. 

Stumbled on this site while roaming around.


----------



## DESERTDOC (Aug 19, 2011)

*Intro*

Hello one and all.

After 4 years as a member, I decided to actually start posting.  I started my career in EMS with a community college EMT-1A course in 1991.   I worked as an EMT-1 from 1991-1995.  During that time I started my Paramedic program from 1993-1995.  Licensed Paramedic from 1995-present, however my last clinical practice was in 2005.  I have worked city, and rural EMS in a small mountain community.  I have also done both ground and fixed-wing ambulance.  Worked both private and public sectors.  At one point held all the usual alphabet certs that Paramedics acquire, to include PALS instructor.  

Did some contracting in the Middle East.  After that I wanted stability, great benefits and every holiday off known to man, so I now work for the Department of Justice, non-EMS related.

My plan is to contribute where I can, help those who want it, and learn from those around me.  

I miss my old career every single day.  It is the best job in the world.  The times were good, and the times were bad, but it is the best ever.


----------



## Tag (Aug 21, 2011)

Hey everyone! Been lurking on this board for a little while and decided to finally join.

 I've been working as an emt for about 6 months, I originally went to school to do nursing, took an EMT-B course along the way and really enjoyed it and eventually I am interested in becoming a paramedic.
Now that I have been exposed to the EMS world, I am having a hard time convincing myself to go back to school for nursing and get stuck working inside a hospital all day!


----------



## SKY (Aug 21, 2011)

Hey Im sky i'm an new EMT-b ( I've been certified since june). i am currently going to college and looking and looking to start a career in EMS as a paramedic. I'm currently located in California


----------



## JEFFA (Aug 22, 2011)

*Emt*

Hello, I've been an EMT since '84... still feels like an honor to help out.  Happened on this site when I was trying to figure out if there was an accepted definition of "mechanical fall". turns out there isn't.  anyway I'd like to find that conversation. any help appreciated.


----------



## RegganCrowe (Aug 22, 2011)

*Hello*

Hey everybody. 
Im in Michigan. 27 years old. Hoping to start EMT-B in September on a path to Paramedic. Im dealing with the frustrations of finding a way to pay for it. Researching available financial aid through Michigan Works. I walked into their office today to be met by a rather rude woman who kept interrupting my questions, eventually telling me that there was no money available, but i can waste my time applying anyway. Though i am discouraged with how to pay for this i have not exhausted all avenues. I think i will register for classes anyway and figure out how to pay for it later. I may have to wait for winter classes, but im so anxious. Ive flirted with this career path for years, but have never felt more like its time then right now. Nice to find a place to come and learn from the fist hand experience of others. All input welcome.


----------



## VFlutter (Aug 25, 2011)

I just finished my first semester of nursing school today! So glad its over. Now I have a two week break before I start again. It was a tough semester, a few of my friends didnt make it so next semester will kind of suck. Our pharm class dropped a lot of people. The class average for final grades was an 80 and 78 is failing. (I owned the class and got a 92 :beerchug Not to brag, well kinda haha


----------



## epipusher (Aug 28, 2011)

Hello. Live and work in Indianapolis. 15 years in EMS, 9 as a medic.


----------



## klipps1987 (Aug 28, 2011)

*Me*

My name is Kyle I am 23 years old and will be starting my EMT-B class on the 26th at UCLA. Want to become a paramedic firefighter. I have 2 and a half years on a volunteer hand crew and got to be apart of some amazing things. The gap fire in 07 Santa Barbra!


----------



## Calichic (Aug 29, 2011)

*Hello*

Hello,
My Name is Stephanie  and I am a 34 yr in San Diego Ca 
I am at the mid term portion of EMT-B. I also just graduated as an M.A. 
I  have 2 girls and wanted to change careers. I had always been interested in the medical field. But life has its funny ways of doing things.
I am making a career change from celebrity events, which I am very tired of. 
I hope to become a nurse or paramedic. I am taking my combi and kings airway class on Sept 1 so excited for that  
Look forward to meeting you all and any advice for a soon to be (hopefully) EMT-B would be greatly appreciated 
Also any tips for the scenarios?
Thanks 
Stephanie


----------



## kpr24 (Aug 31, 2011)

*Greetings*

Hi All,

I'm an almost-40 guy with a marketing communications background who is considering a career change. I want to do something hands-on that helps people.

I earned my EMT-B card a month ago and am starting to look for work in Massachusetts. Any suggestions on companies and the profession are welcome.

Thanks.


----------



## Billy (Sep 2, 2011)

I'm 22 and I'm interested in getting my emt B certification


----------



## JsonAre (Sep 3, 2011)

I’m 21 years old an EMT-B student hoping to someday become a flight medic. I’m also a Firefighter with my local department.

PS I’m a whacker.


----------



## jjesusfreak01 (Sep 3, 2011)

JsonAre said:


> I'm 21 years old an EMT-B student hoping to someday become a flight medic. I'm also a Firefighter with my local department.
> 
> PS I'm a whacker.



Sorry, we only allow whackers who are at least 23 years old. Also, for confirmation of whacker status, I will need pictures of your light bar and whatever jump bag you keep in your car. Any scanners or radios you carry are a bonus.


----------



## JsonAre (Sep 3, 2011)

jjesusfreak01 said:


> Sorry, we only allow whackers who are at least 23 years old. Also, for confirmation of whacker status, I will need pictures of your light bar and whatever jump bag you keep in your car. Any scanners or radios you carry are a bonus.



Just a light bar no jump bag.


----------



## brandonaemt (Sep 4, 2011)

My name is Brandon and I'm 18 years old. I'm an EMT-Basic in Michigan. I have had my licenser for about a month now. Work at a hospital as a transporter, waiting to transfer to the ED, hopefully, and/or a few agencies. I love EMS, and almost everything about it. I like helping people and do everything in my scope to make sure my patients are taken care of. 
Thank you for the website! I enjoy coming on here and reading what other EMT/Medics have to say. I have learned a few things as well-well reminders.


----------



## Anjel (Sep 4, 2011)

brandonaemt said:


> My name is Brandon and I'm 18 years old. I'm an EMT-Basic in Michigan. I have had my licenser for about a month now. Work at a hospital as a transporter, waiting to transfer to the ED, hopefully, and/or a few agencies. I love EMS, and almost everything about it. I like helping people and do everything in my scope to make sure my patients are taken care of.
> Thank you for the website! I enjoy coming on here and reading what other EMT/Medics have to say. I have learned a few things as well-well reminders.



Welcome fellow michigander


----------



## ERTxJoel (Sep 7, 2011)

*Starting emt/paramedic school going fo A.S in Paramedic tech.*

Hey guys and ladies.
The names Joel. Im not an emt/ems, Paramedic yet. 

I start school in Saint Louis Community college, sing semester. so hopefully this all pans out for me its taken me several years to finally find out what I want to do with my life and this is my calling. Before i decided to get into this I was in various other jobs and did alot of volunteer work. such as Wildland firefighting and I was also on the Saint Louis Mo ERT for Americorps. I would say helping people is a passion of mine. The mind set you have to be in for this job just seems like it would be right up my ally. The daring the critical thinking and fast paced setting being on the edge. its thrilling as well as rewarding. 

Looking forward to getting to know a few of you guys/ladies.

-Joel


----------



## Zipperelli (Sep 9, 2011)

Hey guys/gals,

Lurked here for a while and just decided to register.

I'm going to school in Florida (Gainesville) for my EMT-B, then on to Medic. I work as a bartender while working my way through school. Best career to prep for EMT. Why? People interaction. Nothing worse then the socially awkward people in my class... "uh, well, um, hi, I'm so-and-so and um, I'm gonna help *ahem* you"... Ugh, heartbreaking lol.

Not really a WHOLE lot to talk about, but free to PM me with anything


----------



## engage757 (Sep 12, 2011)

Hey all,

I am Zack from St. Augustine Beach, Florida.  24 years old in EMT-B School currently.  Heading to Paramedic in January.  Was planning on using this as a prereq for S.W.A.T. , but the more I learn, the more I wonder if the Police Academy is right for me.  Really getting into this!  Looking forward to learning as much as I can from this forum and getting to know everyone!

Learned a lot lurking already!

P.S. If anyone likes to get down on guitar/bass or gun conversations on the side, I am your man!


----------



## sdover (Sep 16, 2011)

hi everyone,
new to this forum and very happy to be here.
looking forward to learning a thing or two from you folks.....


----------



## FF93truck (Sep 17, 2011)

Hey everyone, I'm currently in EMT-B School with the state of PA. I've been a Firefighter for about 4 years now, and figured Medic was a good way to go, so first stop: EMT-B! 
I'm about a week into class, and actually highly enjoying this. I got into a great class with fun people, and old medic's that have seen it all. They all have been an EMT sense it started in the state (Kinda scary). I plan on doing allot of posting, and hopefully can get allot out of the forum. Excuse my new-ness, and bare with me. I essentially know NOTHING atm. Point me to any good threads or pages?

Thanks!
-Picc


----------



## EMT91 (Sep 17, 2011)

*Greetings from Vegas*

Hello everyone! I just wanted to say hi and introduce myself. You may call me EMT91, 91, Batman, T.  I am 19 and I am currently in college for EMT basic training. Anything else..just ask.


----------



## metro9 (Sep 19, 2011)

Hi
I'm not an EMT.  I'm actually an ENT (ear nose throat) doctor by trade but I belong to the local volunteer EMS organization and I work for a private ambulance service on my free time.
Why?  Because I love ambulances. 

Hoping to go into a neuro-otology (the guys that do cochlear implants on deaf patients) in the near future. 

But I'd probably keep driving an ambulance on the side.


----------



## jjesusfreak01 (Sep 19, 2011)

metro9 said:


> Hi
> I'm not an EMT.  I'm actually an ENT (ear nose throat) doctor by trade but I belong to the local volunteer EMS organization and I work for a private ambulance service on my free time.
> Why?  Because I love ambulances.
> 
> ...



This is awesome! So you take over from the medic on ear injuries?


----------



## imadriver (Sep 26, 2011)

I've been hovering over all these threads for about a week now, and just noticed this one. Figured I'd introduce myself!

I'm an EMT-B with only about two years under me. I work in Florida, in a high-volume ALS system, our trucks are One Basic, One Medic. I have a full time spot and I absolutely love my job. I always want to learn more, and I've figured out that books aren't the best place for that. Personal experience and learning from and with others is much more effective for me. Hence why I'm here on this forum actually. I love listening to other peoples stories on how things were handled cause I feel like they may help me, help a patient in the future some time. I do my job, love it, and I consider myself more of a Public Servant more then an EMT. I help people, and if I use my medical training to do so, then great. If I can do anything else for them that's not really medical, then I still feel good about it. I don't like to just treat my patients, I work this job to care for them.


----------



## can you walk (Oct 3, 2011)

*Intro*

I'm Dan, EMT-B in New Jersey and New York City and looking to move out West, seeking more info on reciprocity and 911 EMS jobs in major cities (LA, SF, Seattle, Las Vegas etc.)

If any west coast EMTs or Medics want more info on jobs, reciprocity, costs of living, employers in NJ/NYC. PM me, I'll be more than happy to share.


Thanks


----------



## Anjel (Oct 3, 2011)

You should come to michigan. And stay very very very far away from California. Trust me.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Oct 3, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> You should come to michigan. And stay very very very far away from California. Trust me.



Any major city in Nevada (Reno or Vegas) run I/P trucks, no basics on 911 trucks here. My service has basics for special events but they transfer care to ALS crews for transport. Vegas FD is trying to take over transport from AMR/MedicWest. MW is owned by AMR. If the LVFD doesn't want to transport they dump it off on AMR/MW. From my understanding AMR/MW have basics for special events and IFTs. Might end up driving a CCT rig as a basic if your lucky.

Seconded on Anjel's thought's on cali.

Welcome though!


----------



## emergancyjunkie (Oct 3, 2011)

Chris from Lancaster pa and I'm a emt-b student

Sent from my Desire HD


----------



## can you walk (Oct 3, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> You should come to michigan. And stay very very very far away from California. Trust me.



Whats wrong with California?


----------



## Handsome Robb (Oct 3, 2011)

can you walk said:


> Whats wrong with California?



The real question is, what isn't wrong with California?

Do some research about EMS in Cali and you will find your answer. "Mother may I?" Overpopulation of providers, shady companies, crap protocols, a different EMS oversight in every single county, you name it.


----------



## can you walk (Oct 3, 2011)

NVRob said:


> The real question is, what isn't wrong with California?
> 
> Do some research about EMS in Cali and you will find your answer. "Mother may I?" Overpopulation of providers, shady companies, crap protocols, a different EMS oversight in every single county, you name it.



from what ive looked into so far. its seems a little fragmented with several private buses running 911 in a single city/county plus fd running ems. but i wanna continue this on a another thread. the west coast/ems seems exotic from here.


----------



## flemt92 (Oct 9, 2011)

hello everyone, my name is jorge im 19 and a brand new EMT-B i just got my state and national license two days ago , i will be working soon for miami dade ambulance. i am loving the site cant wait to get to know you guys


----------



## TatorTots (Oct 14, 2011)

*noob*

Hey hey. Im a newly certified emt-b with plans for being a flight nurse.. we'll see how that goes.  Im also a phlebotomist, and CNA. I live in california... been stalking on this site last couple days, finally decided to say hi.


----------



## Anjel (Oct 14, 2011)

TatorTots said:


> Hey hey. Im a newly certified emt-b with plans for being a flight nurse.. we'll see how that goes.  Im also a phlebotomist, and CNA. I live in california... been stalking on this site last couple days, finally decided to say hi.



Well arent you the multi tasker.


----------



## SoCal911 (Oct 17, 2011)

Hey everyone  Names Brad. LONG time stalker and I finally decided to make an account. I'm an Basic out in socal and have been for about a year. I currently work with a 911 service out in OC/LA/SD *we're everywhere*. Bout' to get into medic school *crafton or mt.sac* and looking to become an RT.


----------



## CritterNurse (Oct 17, 2011)

Hi, I'm CritterNurse, and I'm taking my EMT-Basic course. The name is because I'm a Licensed Veterinary Technician. I've been with my local volunteer fire department for 2 years now. I'm in my 30's and keep finding myself back in school for one reason or another. So far the longest stretch I've been able to without being in school is 4 years.


----------



## NeverSatisfied~NorCal (Oct 17, 2011)

CritterNurse - That is big switch...Isnt being a vet tech really good pay?? And if I may ask where are you taking your EMT-B 

I laughed about what you said about always ending up back in school - I feel the same way sometimes...lol and I am scared what will happen when I run out of my GI Bill...lol


----------



## CritterNurse (Oct 17, 2011)

Well, it doesn't seem to be all that much of a switch to me. I eventually want to work in an emergency vet hospital, and I had an interview at one where I was pretty much told I didn't have enough emergency experience, and that the worst time to find out you can't hack it is in the middle of a crisis.

So I figure if I can show them I can handle emergencies on the human side, it might give me a leg up into the vet side. Besides, animals are affected by house fires too, which is why I joined my local volunteer department. I've found myself on the EMS side more than the fire side, and the department is paying for the EMT course. I'm not about to turn down free education, especially if its something I could use.

As far as pay goes, being a vet. tech in Maine doesn't pay as well as some other regions of the country, like in California.


----------



## WhatJoel (Oct 18, 2011)

*NEW to EMS and the site*

hey guys, my name is Joel. im an EMT from Queens NY. got my cert in january and just got my first EMT JOB about a month ago. i volunteer for a local agency and am hoping to begin medic school in about a year or 2 [after i get some experience as a tech]. any advice anyone has for me is greatly appreciated in advance.


----------



## chuck stank (Oct 18, 2011)

Time to finally quit lurking.  
In on Juan.


----------



## para344 (Oct 21, 2011)

Hi!

I have been an ALS Paramedic in Victoria (Oz) for over 10 years where I manage a team of 30 paramedics. 

Any IPSC shooters out there?


----------



## NSEMS (Oct 21, 2011)

Hello everyone, new here just wanted to say hello. /shy


----------



## JMagnus (Oct 23, 2011)

*Brief intro and some questions*

Hey,

 Just a brief intro...I'm Joshua. 31 and from Chicago. Starting EMT-B classes in January and looking forward to getting started. I've worked in finance and real estate law. After years of realizing the 9-5 life wasn't for me I started to think about what direction to head in life. I've always thought about emt or radiology. But after experiencing a handful of situations I decided that emt is the best option for me. I'm really excited that it's finally moving forward. 

 Anyway...I look forward to meeting people on here and be prepared for alot of questions. I have about a hundred I'd like to ask now but I'll save all those for later.


----------



## BLS Systems Limited (Oct 28, 2011)

*Greetings all*

Greetings all.  I want to introduce myself as someone who has very close links (professionally and personally) to the EMS community.  First and foremost, I am a Respiratory Therapist in Canada who has had the pleasure of also being a former ACP Clinical Instructor.  I have also acted a hospital manager and still have my hand in as a Flight RT for a private international air ambulance service.  The last few years has taken me into the private realm of sales, marketing and simulation training centre management for the allied healthcare professions.

One of my key interests is equipment innovation and how it is applied in the field.  RT's and medics are close cousins as we often have to make things work with what you have.  We often make our own devices, however fear of litigation has curtailed that over the years.  Still the spirit is there.  Today I work alongside the inventor of the original Flynn Resuscitator, which he sold off years ago. 

*(Pledge) *_*Although we now design "stuff" that is used around the world, I hereby swear that this forum will not be used to promote or advertise any product that I have financial interest in. *_ That being said, I may ask about certain products that are emerging on the market (for example, prehospital CPAP is only now being explored by the EMS community in Canada, and I am very, very intersted in seeing that take off).  I will also pipe in if anyone has specific concerns about oxygen therapy or ventilation.

I hope this relationship is a fruitful one.

Cheers.


----------



## Nervegas (Nov 3, 2011)

Never did introduce myself. Funny That.

Lets see, I am 23 going on 50, I am a Licensed Paramedic for a large IFT/911/Flight EMS company in Dallas/Fort Worth (yes Linuss I KNOW, but I can't say it out loud), Ive been an EMT-B since I was 18, took the class at 17 in high school. Have been a part-time firefighter since I was 18 as well, while going through college, got a BS in Public Admin and went straight into medic school. Just working and looking to go into either 911 EMS full time or get on full time as a firemedic. The plan is to move to the NY/CT area by the end of next year so I will probably end up working as a medic in one of those two states. I would list my alphabet soup, but I for the life of me cannot remember all the certs/courses I've taken so far.


----------



## MarkusEMS (Nov 7, 2011)

*Another EMS newbie here ...from EMR To EMT to...?*

Thanks to google I came across this web site and thought I'll join in the fun and see if I can get advice, give my two cents, just plain read posts and keep myself up to date or maybe even build up a connection to someone. 

I'm Markus, I'm from the San Francisco Bay Area. Three weeks ago I finished my pre-req for the EMT-B class at a local community college. Took the "Emergency Medical Responder" Class at the American Red Cross. Pretty intense, learning all the good stuff in just 4 weeks or 12 class sessions, but went all well and got my certifications. Am curious as to see what is missing as the instructor at the end mentioned only briefly that since 01/11 CA regulations and training regarding EMR got even more detailed and it's just a few things missing in order to be prepared for the EMT certifications. 

What else is there interesting about me? Hmmm I don't know - I volunteer at the local American Red Cross chapter - part of the Disaster Action Team and heading out as a technician to disasters and relief people from them as well as do the follow-up in the office as a caseworker in Family Services. 
As a total opposite - and recommended by anyone who's daily routine is EMS - I enjoy photography - urbanscapes, landscapes and recently got more and more into documenting stage events, portraiture. 

Looking forward to be a valuable member of this site and EMS system. 

Markus


----------



## NREMTPTEACHER2BE (Nov 10, 2011)

im jason, i live in lynchburg va too! been an emt-b for a while, starting enhan. program. currently go to jefferson college of health sciences .. planning on getting my nremtp and teaching. cuz.. I LOVE THIS STUFF  Was a contract medic for randolph college for a while and have done volunteer work here and there. busy life, but i think ems is a vital chain in health care and i think more folks should be involved in some way


----------



## bigbaldguy (Nov 10, 2011)

NREMTPTEACHER2BE said:


> im jason, i live in lynchburg va too! been an emt-b for a while, starting enhan. program. currently go to jefferson college of health sciences .. planning on getting my nremtp and teaching. cuz.. I LOVE THIS STUFF  Was a contract medic for randolph college for a while and have done volunteer work here and there. busy life, but i think ems is a vital chain in health care and i think more folks should be involved in some way



Hi Jason.


----------



## NREMTPTEACHER2BE (Nov 10, 2011)

hey how are ya?


----------



## Chrissy1 (Nov 10, 2011)

Well I am Christine and I am a basic right now but I am going to school to become an intermediate.  I am a volunteer for right now because no one will hire under 21 because of liability insurance.  Anyway if you wanna know anything just ask


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 10, 2011)

Welcome, Christine! What part of CO? I lived in Boulder for about a year and have family all over the Front Range.


----------



## habibti74 (Nov 11, 2011)

*New here too*

Hey there - 

I'm Elizabeth, 30something, living in Central IL - have worked for 4 years at a Level 1 Trauma as an ED RN and have been working for the past 4 years at a Level 2 Trauma as an ED RN. I recently finished my PHRN (Pre-Hospital RN - we function at a Paramedic level) and am still trying to decide what to do with it - if I should get a 2nd job at the EMS company in town or not, I thought it would be good as I wouldn't mind moving out of this area to Chicago or Detroit sometime in the near future.

I also have experience as an RN in Obstetrics and Peds ICU. I like my job in the ED but I don't know if I can do it the rest of my life. I think it tends to wear a person out in ways that cannot be judged attractive. In EMS you tend to see a person for 10-20 minutes - in the ED we see them 4-6 hours plus! Those people who drive you crazy make OUR lives miserable!

I enjoy the EMS side of it - it's interesting seeing how people live, seeing a different side of the whole experience whereas in the ED they come into OUR world and we take care of them in OUR environment.

I recently went to Haiti and I would love to do more overseas nursing work - maybe in the Middle East - I've thought of getting my Masters in Public Health to help make this happen. So for right now, prob like most others who've been in EMS for a long time - I can say I've seen everything you can imagine and things you don't want to think about. I don't mind my job but I'm not crazy about it. 

I'm ready to start a new phase in my life - I just have to figure out how to make it happen.


----------



## northernnhmedic (Nov 14, 2011)

Hey everyone, northernnhmedic here.  My real name is Nick, but I also go by bubbles, sparky, hey probie, and hey you guy.  Ive been in EMS for a little over 9 years now.  I started as an Explorer with my local volunteer squad in northern New Hampshire in 2002 when I was 14.  After going on my first run, I was hooked, and its been a long, long, downhill spiral ever since.  I took my initial EMT class when I was 17, and took the NREMT-B exam the day after I turned 18.  A year later, I was hired with FDNY and moved there in October 2007.  I worked a BLS unit in northern Queens for a year and a half before attending Paramedic school in June 2009.  It lasted 9 months, and I hit the streets in March 2010 as a medic.  After 9 months as a FDNY medic, I decided I had enough of the city life, and I moved back to NH a little under a year ago.  I was living in northern NH, and for 6 months worked with AMR in the southern part of the state and commuted the 2 hours back and forth.  Which brings us to today.  I left AMR in April after learning to hate the commute, and I now spread my time between a full-time gig, 2 per-diems, and a volunteer service.


----------



## Roheline (Nov 20, 2011)

Hi everyone. I'm Briana but often go by my old nickname "Ro" online. I've been certified as an EMT-B for about a year and a half, hoping to take the NREMT-B exam soon. I'm 23 years old and due to graduate in May, still trying to figure out what to do when I'm done with college.

I'm thinking about medical school but I have so many interests that I'm still trying to explore that I'll probably wait a few years to decide whether or not that would be the best path for me. I've interned with the Park Service and the Forest Service and I'd like to explore wilderness-based EMS more and possibly wildland firefighting. I'm also interested in foreign languages and global public health and looking to see how I can fit those interests in with all the others!

I've browsed this forum before joining and I'm excited to have such a fantastic resource available. I look forward to learning from all of your experiences and expertise!


----------



## icefog (Nov 25, 2011)

Hey everyone,

I'm Alex, 28, I'm a Rettungsassistent (the rough equivalent of a Paramedic) in Germany, state of North Rhine-Westphalia, originally from Bucharest, Romania.

Back home, I've worked in the NGO sector as a Psychologist on human rights and violence issues across Europe until a few years ago, when I had my first contact with the EMS as a volunteer. It got into my blood right away and I decided to make a career out of EMS (or, well, bury my career in EMS  ) - so I moved to Germany to get the training. Now I work in a city the western side of the country, close to the Dutch border (sweet, I know).

I think it's great to have a look at different systems and new ideas, keep your mind open and don't let local protocols blind you to what others are doing - basically, that's what brought me here. That, and some future plans I'm cooking at the moment


----------



## DPM (Nov 25, 2011)

Hi guys,

Nice looking forum you've got here! I'm a former British Army soldier and now an EMT-B / Student Medic out in California. Having fun looking around here, I'm sure I'll be sending plenty of 'interesting' questions your way!!

Any other UK to US ex-pats on here?

DPM


----------



## Lawnmusic (Nov 27, 2011)

Hey emtlife. I'm from California...and currently reside in the northern part of LA. I've wanted to become an EMT for as long as I can remember and now I'm a few months away (hopefully) from becoming one. I'm excited to learn from your experience and expertise.


----------



## Rural EMT (Dec 1, 2011)

Hey Guys and Girls, my names Brandon, I live in South Africa where I work as a EMT-I and Rural rescue Technician with a Private Ambulance service.
Been in EMS for roughly 4 years now. Loving my lifestyle in the industry and am really keen to see how paramedicine is practiced outside of South Africa. 
I am also hoping to gain a bit more knowledge too :blush: Any how see you all on the forum!!!!


----------



## KVNY (Dec 3, 2011)

Sup guys, yet another SoCal EMT. Got my cert a couple months ago and been dropping applications. Cant wait to get the **** outta my retail job and into a job that actually matters and where my co-workers dont come to work high/ drunk (hopefully... :unsure


----------



## Rettsani (Dec 3, 2011)

Ohh ...
Somehow I've read about this topic. I apologize.

My name is Anita, I am 34 years old and come from Cologne in Germany.

Originally I had 1995 - 1998 made ​​in training as a glazier. 
At the same time I started a volunteer at the German Red Cross in disaster relief work. But when I realized that I did not love my job as a glazier, I decided to change the profession after completing the training. This was a long stony road. I did not have enough money ...because rescue service training in Germany is very expensive. From 1999 - 2001 helped the German Red Cross, Department of volunteerism to achieve my desire for an emergency services training.
After my training as a EMT I worked until 2006 in several major cities in Germany in the rescue and ambulance services. The work has brought me great joy. 2007 - 2011 have been disaster years for me. I had an accident at work, a sports accident and suffered long under the physical consequences of accidents. I had three major surgeries and had three times during rehabilitation. And now I'm healthy again after a long struggle and hope to get back fast connection. My volunteer work as a EMT for the Red Cross in any case works fine again. 

Your forum here I found by chance on Facebook. Read through it and write here, I hope that I can expand my knowledge and improve my English. A nice side effect would be of course, new contacts and friends to write. That would be in addition to my job search a great thing for my start into a new different life.



ups ... now it's once again become very late. Here it is just 4:02 into the night. Time for bed. See you again. ^_^


----------



## bigbaldguy (Dec 3, 2011)

Rettsani said:


> Ohh ...
> Somehow I've read about this topic. I apologize.
> 
> My name is Anita, I am 34 years old and come from Cologne in Germany.
> ...



Welcome to the forum.Your English is better than my German so don't feel bad


----------



## bigbaldguy (Dec 3, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> Welcome to the forum.Your English is better than my German so don't feel bad



Actually your English better than my English lol but I'm from Texas so I'm at a natural disadvantage.


----------



## Rettsani (Dec 3, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> Welcome to the forum.Your English is better than my German so don't feel bad


Thank you. Do not worry I'm not trying to be intimidated. I sometimes have to speak English when I work Volunteer in the Medical Center of Mass. 



bigbaldguy said:


> Actually your English better than my English lol but I'm from Texas so I'm at a natural disadvantage.



I do not know which dialects there are in America. I was never in my life is still there and I think it remains a dream even know the American ambulance service.
But I thank you for the compliment.


----------



## 74restore (Dec 7, 2011)

Hey all, 

Im a college student in Iowa. I will be taking an EMT-B course in the summer of 2012. Its an accelerated 4 week program through Mercy. I will probably be in and out of these forums a lot. Nice to meet you all. I hope my choice to be an EMT will be rewarding and helpful. m


----------



## JCyrus (Dec 7, 2011)

I've been a member since 2005, at which point I was 15 years old and really wanted to become an EMT as soon as I turned 16.  I figured I should re-introduce myself since this is my first time actively reading/posting on the forum in a while...

I've spent the last four and a half years volunteering with a wilderness search and rescue team, the first year of that with an EMS based team in SWPA and more recently an independent organized team in West Virginia.  I've had a lot of time working alongside EMS providers which has only strengthened the desire I've had since I was 15 to get my EMT.  Futhermore, I will be graduating this spring and likely moving to an area that does not have SAR but DOES have volunteer EMS, it's really important to me that I be able to keep up my volunteer work within the emergency services, so I'll be taking EMT-B this Spring in preparation for my move.


----------



## OhioEMT (Dec 9, 2011)

*Hello From Ohio*

Hello,

I'm David and I currently live in Ohio. I'm 31 years old and originally from Arkansas. I have been in the Fire service for 13 years and served as a EMS first responder during that time. I just got my EMT-Basic certs this year. I work for 3 different companies 2 in Ohio and 1 in PA. The wife is wanting to move to PA so everything will change for me in a few months I'm sure. 
One of my hobbies is Buying / Selling / Restoring Lights and sirens.


----------



## cynwms (Dec 16, 2011)

*Nice To Be Here*

I'm a 57 yo volunteer EMT-B who has just completed the AEMT course. When I became a Basic in 2003, Alabama was no longer offering the Intermediate certification, however they were talking about bringing it back. After 8 years they came back with the Advanced course. I am looking forward to passing Registry in the next few weeks.


----------



## Medic419 (Dec 18, 2011)

*Hello from Pittsburgh*

Hi there. Great site you guys have here. My name is Dan. I'm a Paramedic just outside of The City of Pittsburgh Pennsylvania. Been a Paramedic since 1995. I now work in an Emergency Room and love what I do. Looking forward to meeting people here.


Dan


----------



## jd1626 (Dec 18, 2011)

*Paramedic School to Med School*

Hi everyone. Did a convoluted route from new orleans police officer-> EMT-B-> 50% of paramedic school->med student. I'm lurking on the boards so I stay aware of EMS reasonings for treatment when looking at scenarios. And I really want to make sure I don't end up being like the ED doc who chewed the crew I was riding 3rd seat with during my first ride along because the guy with the gold patch did pain management for a GI complaint.


----------



## kpr24 (Dec 19, 2011)

Hi All,

I'm a new EMT-B from Massachusetts. I look forward to reading this forum!


----------



## Quel23 (Dec 20, 2011)

*Hi*

Hi my name is Raquel, most people just call me Quel. (kel) I just finished my EMT-B course, and will be taking my NREMT this week! I am 26 and live in Arizona. Im excited to see what the future holds for me


----------



## Rroyst37 (Dec 21, 2011)

Hello,

My names Ryan, 19 y/o taking my first steps into ems. I just took my NREMT-B today and am trying to keep busy and keep my hopes up on my results. I currently live in LA county and hope to move out of state to New Mexico some time in the future. My ultimate goal in life is to he a medic/firefighter. There's too many cops in my family so i gota break the chain! I joined the LAcoFd explorer program when i was 16. I did my first ride along with the medics 6 months later and fell in love!!!


----------



## untico (Dec 21, 2011)

Hey My name is JC and I just finished my emt-b class and will be taking my registry on dec 29, 2011....

i wanted to be in ems for several years now and didn't have the opportunity to do so until now.

I want to start working asap so i can get into medic school as well..


----------



## gkygrl (Dec 21, 2011)

*Diana - Upstate NY*

I think I got a little ahead of myself with two other posts before coming here 

Diana
46 yrs old
Retired Army Veteran (Disabled) - motorcycle accident (lived with MS dx for 10 years but is downgraded to Fibromyalgia and I manage fatigue and pain)
DESIRE to get EMT Cert
DESIRE to volunteer with local Ambulance Corp on a totally P/T basis

P/T Volunteerism is the name of the game with me.  No desire to do this for pay or full-time (not able).  They can have me in spurts 

I love Ham Radio (W2NU), I'm a drummer, I'm a computer geek and do websites, I read a ton and love to learn new stuff.  I have an uncanny medical knowledge because of some of my own experiences after a motorcycle accident, several surgeries, scrubbing up in surgeries while in the Army and my love for "things medical" has never left me.  I'm just a little too old to do the MD thing.   EMT is a good start for me.  All that A&P knowledge in college should come in handy.

This forum is great - the Google-monster helped me find it!  Woot Woot!!!!


----------



## shannonlovesth (Dec 24, 2011)

Hello My Name is Shannon. I'm 18 and NJ EMT-B currently volunteering at a local agency in Burlington County. I am also a Nursing Student and will hopefully get a PA Cert soon so I can work while attending school there. 
My goal is to be a Trauma Nurse and a Scrub Nurse. My major Education goal for the future is to receive a ACNP degree. 
I have basically grown up with EMS my Dad got me into it and is still active in EMS with me. He is also a Coordinator here which is something I would also like to do. 
Um so yeah random non EMS related stuff about me 
I'm kind of shy. My hobby is graphic design. I'm a huge nerd. I really enjoy school and love learning and reading about new things (which is one reason I joined this forum). I also love music my favorite is Tokio Hotel :unsure: and that is pretty much it...
Oh also when i'm writing this it is Christmas Eve so for what ever you guys celebrate have an enjoyable safe one and Happy Holidays.


----------



## Spedz (Dec 24, 2011)

*Hi from Indiana*

Hey, My name is Mike most people just call me Spedz....Was a ambulance driver/dispatcher at a small private transport company before doing other stuff (also one of my toon names on a game I play) anyway I am starting Classes for EMT-B in Jan. and then I will apply and most likely (at least hopefully will be) starting EMT-P classes hopefully in the fall.:unsure: The reason I am coming back to EMS is because, Honestly I miss it.  I will be 33 when I get my EMT-B ya I know a little later in life then I should be to be just starting out. To be honest I started class when I was a driver/dispatcher but didn't finish it (mostly because the company had a bad rep and I thought all companies was like that and because I was still only in the teens and think I was still growing up). Now that I have found out that that was just one company and I shouldn't judge all companies and the like by them I am getting back into it (and yes I have known that for a while just didn't have the ability til now to get back into it). I have always liked the emergency services and greatly miss it. Ok now the good stuff I am engaged to be married (Her name is Holly shes wonderful) we have a 8 month old son named Joshua-Royce (yes that is his real first name :rofl and as far as hobbies I am a Ham radio Operator, a complete Computer nerd, and WOW player. Think thats about it think I have rambled on enough...Happy Holidays everyone

Spedz


----------



## CMHills (Dec 24, 2011)

*Newbie*

Hey all,

Colin, starting EMT-B/WEMT with Remote Medical here soon, plan to work my way through Paramedic school. Glad to see there's a place like this on the interweb. EMS seems to be a rather convoluted industry.

PM me if anyone's feeling mentorly.


----------



## Spedz (Dec 24, 2011)

CMHills said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Colin, starting EMT-B/WEMT with Remote Medical here soon, plan to work my way through Paramedic school. Glad to see there's a place like this on the interweb. EMS seems to be a rather convoluted industry.
> 
> PM me if anyone's feeling mentorly.





Good luck!!!!!! This site seems like theres quite a bit of good people on it a few people who seem a little high on the horse however you get that anywhere on the web LOL anyway again Good Luck and Happy Holidays


----------



## STXmedic (Dec 26, 2011)

Welcome, Bob


----------



## Bob67 (Dec 26, 2011)

Hello. New to here and EMS. I have been going to Drill night since September and went to CPR, First Aid, and my physcial. I have my first shift as a Third tomorrow night. I wanted to do a warm up before I work overnight New Years Eve. 

Trying to get into a January EMT class. 

In my spare time I have been practicing martial arts for over 20 years.


----------



## River (Dec 27, 2011)

Hi all,

I've been lurking here for a while, and finally getting around to posting.  I'm an EMT-B and a park ranger.  Not currently riding on an ambulance, but I'd like to look into it this spring when life calms down a little bit.  I share the house with a Doberman and a tank full of fish.  My dog's a great couch potato and an even better hiking buddy.  

And Spedz, nice to see someone else here who's a computer nerd.   Tried Skyrim yet?

Great forum you all have here, and happy holidays!


----------



## Spedz (Dec 27, 2011)

River said:


> Tried Skyrim yet?




No I haven't I played elder scrolls a few times cant remember which one though.....I just play my World of Warcraft, work, starting school and playing with my 8 month old son is about all I get done and when classes start I doubt the WOW will be played much LOL


----------



## River (Dec 27, 2011)

Work, school, and an 8 month old?  I don't think I've got much room to talk about how busy my life is.    I play WoW too, but it usually gets dumped when things get busy.  Skyrim's worth a shot when you've got the time.  I picked it up after I found out my broken leg didn't heal right- nothing like a good, time sucking distraction when I have to stay off my feet for 6 weeks.


----------



## bethanphetamine (Dec 28, 2011)

Hi, I found this forum a while back while looking for information on the NREMT exam.   I just passed it yesterday, so I guess I feel like I can join now!

I'm on the lovely waiting list here for nursing school, and I figured that I would become an EMT in the meantime.  I've fallen in love with emergency medicine since.  I'm really excited to start my EMS journey, but the trick is finding a place that will pay me to do it!  There's not a lot of job opportunities here it seems.

Other than that, I'm a stay at home mom, full time student, and I have too many hobbies.


----------



## R99 (Dec 30, 2011)

Auckland red watch here, we have coloured shift system red,  blue, brown, green with black and yellow being day only or peak period.


----------



## Spedz (Dec 30, 2011)

Welcome to the insanity!!!!!:rofl:


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Jan 4, 2012)

*New Here!*

Hello everyone!

A little about myself. I'm 27 years of age and have been certified as an EMT since 2002. I'm currently pursuing a bachelors degree in anthropology and will be serving as site EMT for one of my college field practicums this semester. Although I'm currently pursuing my bachelors degree in anthropology, I'm really interested in re-pursuing a career in the Emergency Medical Services field. I just wanted to briefly introduce myself to everyone here at EMTLife.com. Happy New Year everyone!

Sincerely,
Bruce B.
EMT-1
California


----------



## LifelongEMT (Jan 18, 2012)

Hi
        Im 20 been a licensed EMT-IV since June 2011. Iv been a firefighter for 5 years i work for a private service Bout to be an Advanced EMT-IV then hopefully a paramedic!


----------



## TatuICU (Jan 19, 2012)

Hey guys, lurk here every so often.  I'm an Paramedic/RN and I currently work part time for a private EMS service and full time in a local CVICU.  Hope to get to meet some cool people here!


----------



## zephyr121 (Jan 20, 2012)

*Hoping for the best*

I'm Jason, 18 years old living in California, and am currently a student for EMT-B certification, the class is challenging but fun, hoping to learn a little more about the field outside of class, so hopefully people can help fill me in.


----------



## SliceOfLife (Jan 21, 2012)

Hailing from MA here.  Like so many others I browsed here a while and found some great discussions.  Thought I would throw in my 2 cents.  

I have been a basic for 8 years and I just recently (this month) got my medic ticket.  I'm pt at a small FD but we only run at the I level, so I'm in the market for a full-time gig.  My current profession is not in EMS.

I also recently enrolled in the medic-RN program through Excelsior College.  I'm looking forward to others thoughts on that subject.


----------



## abandk03 (Jan 22, 2012)

Amy age 37 Social Worker and Pet groomer. Will be taking EMT-B Feb 9th and looking forward to it. I only hope to continue my education in the medical field. I might be 37 but I have many years ahead of me to do what my heart and head tells me!! I have a passion for helping people in need and hope I can make a difference even if just a small one.


----------



## Emergency Laughter (Jan 23, 2012)

Hi, My name is Mike. Became EMT in 1980, worked in Washington & Hawaii. EMS put me thru Surgical Tech school. 8yrs as Chief Medical Officer on largest mother ship (680ft) in US, fishing Alaska's Bering Sea & Pacific Ocean. 7yrs instructing maritime emergency medicine & BLS thru ARC. Many years trauma surgery. Bone tumor in femur slowed my roll so now volunteer with CERT Programs, Medical reserve corps and published my first book: Emergency Laughter. Look forward to talking with everyone. Mike


----------



## masteryman (Jan 24, 2012)

I'm a full time student at a local university and I can't stand working as a waiter any longer.  I need a job that leaves me with a feeling that I accomplished something... ANYTHING!  
I just got accepted to an EMT-B program starting this summer.

I'm happy to join this community,

Masteryman


----------



## homingmissile (Jan 26, 2012)

22 and hoping to get into the EMS field. It's early to have what you'd call a mid-life crisis but I have a feeling that I want to do something significant with my life. I think this is a good place to do that.


----------



## crashbangboom (Jan 27, 2012)

Hey everyone, I'm really excited to be here! I just got my Basic cert in December. I've always been a forum geek so I'm really glad to discover one for EMS that is so large and active and informative.


----------



## ponytail (Jan 28, 2012)

After years of thinking about it, I finally went ahead and signed up for a basic class. Now halfway through, I love it and hope to continue on to medic or RN program as soon as I'm able.


----------



## CaptainKidd (Jan 29, 2012)

*New EMT in SoCal*

New EMT as of Dec. 2011 - Graduated from UCLA's CPC.  Just trying to get my foot in the door so I can get the experience I need to move up in the world.  Goal is ultimately Paramedic.  Living is So. Cal. it's gonna be interesting.  It's a zoo out there.

Been lurking around on this forum for a bit, and decided it was time to say hello.


----------



## Emergency Laughter (Jan 29, 2012)

Congratulations!! Enjoy the ride and the vast amount of skills and knowledge in your future!
Mike


----------



## Pandora (Jan 30, 2012)

*Hi there, everyone!*

My name is Melissa and I'm from Southern CT. I just signed up for an EMT-Basic course which starts tomorrow. I am very excited, and hope to get my money's worth out of this course by working hard and learning fast. I have 3 years experience as a veterinary technician, a BA in Biochemistry, and I'm currently working as an Analytical Chemist/IT help. My ultimate goal is medical school, and I am hoping EMT-Basic will help boost my application, as well as provide an excellent, useful skillset.^_^


----------



## Talonrazor (Jan 31, 2012)

Hello from chilly Alaska!

I am a Shift Lead EMT and primary Training Officer at an emergency services patrol that enforces public intoxication and drug incapacitations laws. A kind of hybrid job using EMTs as sort of correctional officers and homeless service officers, we pick up public inebriates and take them to our detention facility. I am a NREMT-B and State of Alaska EMT-1. I take my EMT-2 class very soon as well as my WEMT through WMI over the next month. 

I am also a Combat Medic for an airborne unit in the Army National Guard. I have training in TCCC and advanced medicine as well as limited primary care. Serves me well in my field. Excited to learn here!


----------



## Chrashley (Jan 31, 2012)

Hello everyone.  My name is Chris and I'm from Indianapolis.  I am new to the EMS field but have some backround as my wife is a post op open heart nurse, my brother and brother-in-law are both firemen, and my dad is a pharmacist.  I am currently an HVAC tech and have been for 17 years.  The market in the field is so saturated and under appreciated that I felt it was time for a change.  I am currently in school to get my EMT-B cert with plans to get my Paramedic after that.  I look forward to talking and learning with all of you.


----------



## Mgutierrez92823 (Jan 31, 2012)

*New guy*

Hi everyOne I'm new I recently took my emt basic cert for the second time and failed


----------



## EMTLEO (Jan 31, 2012)

Hi all. I'm Fred, I'm a career Police Officer, and newly certified EMT-B in the Southeast US. I've been lurking for several months and have learned a lot by watching the exchanges here. Hopefully I can continue to learn from, and now participate in, the discussions.


----------



## grant (Feb 11, 2012)

Hi
I'm Grant. Old School Retired Paramedic and miss it a lot. 

Nice to see a forum like this.


----------



## piton23 (Feb 14, 2012)

Hello,

Ive been creeping this forum on and off for about a year now. Finally decided to sign up. Im currently a EMR working industrial and will be starting EMT in March


----------



## OilRigMedic (Feb 17, 2012)

*Hello!!*

Hi guys, and girls. So I just signed up to emtlife and this is my 1st post. 

My name is Albert, I'm 36 years young. I am a remote duty paramedic on a 
6th generation semi-submersible drilling rig off the coast of Mexico in the gulf. I started as an EMT-B in 1999 and got a job as an ER tech, jumped to EMT-I in 2001 and in 2002 I left the ER for a firefighter job. In 2003, while still with the FD, I received my "paramedic patch". During my time with the FD, I became an ACLS, PALS and CPR/1st Aid instructor as well as a fire instructor (all of which I still am to this day). In 2009, I was hired by another fire department that had "better advancement opportunities" and ending up getting laid off 4 months later due to budget cuts along with 4 other fellow FF. I took to the air and became a long distance transport flight medic on a Learjet. I hated it and the pay sucked. Long story short, I ended up with the offshore company I'm at now, which is AWESOME to work for and pays me more money than I would have ever dreamed of making! I work 28/28 days on/off and helped bring the rig around the world from Singapore last summer.

Well, I hope I didn't bore anyone and hopefully I can make some cool friends on here. Feel free to email me if you have questions (I see there are a lot of of up and comers on here, which is great) or if you just want to say hi.

Cheers!!


----------



## ATrain (Feb 18, 2012)

Hey everybody, EMT-P student from Southern Indiana here.  Finishing up ride time at the moment, about 250 hours to go before I can test for my medic.  Been an EMT for about 4 years following an inauspicious Navy career as a nuclear reactor operator.  Just wanted something with a little excitement.  

I worked for a private company for a little over a year, thought I'd gotten my fill so I decided to quit and go work at a factory, but realized how much I missed EMS, so I went back for my medic.  

I'm also an Aries, love long walks on the beach (or whatever passes for a beach along the mighty Ohio River), and sushi.


----------



## Veneficus (Feb 18, 2012)

*introduction threads*

They almost sound like a cross between a personal and a resume. 

Welcome all the same.


----------



## ATrain (Feb 18, 2012)

Veneficus said:


> They almost sound like a cross between a personal and a resume.
> 
> Welcome all the same.



Just a touch of the ole sarcasm.  I lay it on pretty thick.


----------



## Cindigo (Feb 20, 2012)

GACK! I just wanted to lurk around....and maybe snoop some on chat. But I see that I have to step out into the lights of the internets and post 25, possibly 50 times before I can go into the chat room. 

*oh nos. There was supposed to be an exceptionally funny LOLz cat picture here, but I can't post a pic until I have 5 posts under my newbie belt. Tough room.*

My name is Cindy and I'm in EMT school. I've wanted to be a paramedic since I was six. I did other things instead. Now I have the opportunity and the guts so Ima doit.

I have my first ED shift in a week. After that I think I'll feel a little more ready to sign up for my maiden ambulance cinical. Good God! They're going to let me on a ambulance! What are these people thinking?

I live in Denver. I do alot of yoga (it's harder than you think). I was a vegetarian for 8 years and recently I said ":censored::censored::censored::censored: it. I'm sorry chicken I know factory farming sucks for alot of reasons but I've got bigger problems right now and I just want a chicken sandwich". I like coffee and sci fi. I especially bad sci fi. I was a massage therapist, and just got my CNA license.


----------



## ATrain (Feb 20, 2012)

Cindigo said:


> GACK! I just wanted to lurk around....and maybe snoop some on chat. But I see that I have to step out into the lights of the internets and post 25, possibly 50 times before I can go into the chat room.
> 
> *oh nos. There was supposed to be an exceptionally funny LOLz cat picture here, but I can't post a pic until I have 5 posts under my newbie belt. Tough room.*
> 
> ...



I'm partial to bad zombie movies, myself...


----------



## Bald Guy (Feb 21, 2012)

*Just another newb*

Hi just wanted to introduce myself. I'm a 28yr old newly graduated EMT-B. Got my NREMT in Chicago and moved back to Alabama to be around my family...BIG mistake. So now I'm desperately scrounging to find a crap job I hate until someone in this tiny town dies or gets promoted so I can drive an ambulance. :wacko: I at least got on the volunteer fire dept. so I can do con ed and keep training, but again, small town so not much interesting happens here.


----------



## Brooke (Feb 21, 2012)

*Hello*

Hi! My name is Brooke and I'm looking into joining the EMT world!


----------



## GunneyPenguin (Feb 22, 2012)

*EMT-nooB*

Greetings!

I am a 20 y/o recently licensed EMT-B in Joliet, IL, hopin to go to medic school shortly, then I'm thinkin about RN and getting into flight medicine.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 22, 2012)

Welcome to the forum! Glad to have you around. There's lots to learn here.


----------



## Cindigo (Feb 22, 2012)

Mega Shark Vs. Giant Octopus for the win! 

Considering signing up for my first ride along on Saturday morning. *nervous*


----------



## Baleeka (Feb 22, 2012)

Hello everyone! My name is Derick, I'm a 20 year old father and prospective EMT student. I work full-time graveyard shift at Wal-Mart for $8.65/HR, and I'm ready to change my life, and help others in the process. I don't care if the pay may be less or them same, because this is a job I will love. I'm going to become a paramedic regardless of the hardships that I will have to go through to get there. My classes for EMT-B begin in June, and I'm so excited! I have wanted to do this for as long as I can remember. For those of you who are already EMT's and Paramedics, I have the highest respect for the job you guys do. I think its awesome that this site is here to help us all get together. Thanks for reading, I'm sure I will enjoy meeting you all! ^_^


----------



## Vetitas86 (Feb 22, 2012)

Nice to know I'm not the only "freshman" 20-something around here lol. 

Hi from the new guy!


----------



## gtucker (Feb 28, 2012)

Hi my names gary.  Live in cherry valley , ca. Ive been emt for two years. I work for small private company in socal. Been here almost 11 months. Im trying my hardest to get on with amr for 911 and continue my education to be a paramedic. I love helping people and being a bls provider. I worked rvcfd for 3 1/2   as reserve.  I f you ned any help or nsed talk about somthin let me know. I look forward to chatting with you all.
Gary.


----------



## Mad Max (Mar 3, 2012)

Hey y'all.  The name's Jason, and I'm currently in the middle of my EMT-IV course and am looking to gather some more insight on the profession that has apparently chosen me.  I'm a Native Texan by birth, but transplanted to Tennessee a few years back, and I live in a psudo-suburb of Nashville called Murfreesboro, and I love it here, hoping to set down some real roots and call this place home for the rest of my life.  I've always been interested in public service, though circumstances, and admittedly, my own laziness, has kept me from answering the call.  I'm looking to change all of that now, and hopefully, by the end of May, I'll have my certification and be ready to roll.  I want to say thank you ahead of time to all the help I know I'm going to receive from the vets of these forums, I really do appreciate it.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 3, 2012)

Welcome dude!


----------



## Ricky36805 (Mar 4, 2012)

*New EMT Basic*

Hey yall, my name is Richard (Ricky) and I'm 19. I'm from Galveston Texas, about 60 miles south of Houston. In 2008, I lost everything to Hurricane Ike and decided I wanted to be "one of the people that helps people" in the event of a disaster. So, 4 years later, here I am. I just got my basic certification on 2/22/12 and I'm looking forward to become a part of the ems system. I'm currently in my AEMT school and going to do my paramedic starting this summer. I want to either be a fight medic, dive medic, or just a paramedic in general. And on a side note, I also own a party-bus/limousine company. Anyway, any questions or anything just ask private message me or what not! Thanks guys,

-Ricky


----------



## EPFD112 (Mar 5, 2012)

I'm Destin, a 19 year old EMT-B student in NY. Taking my finals now, just passed the first 3 practicals stations, 3 more to go this week, and then I've got the written exam next week.. if all goes well I'll be certified as of 3-15-12. 

My short term goal is to volunteer as an EMT with my volunteer fire dept/rescue squad, as well as work as an EMT at six flags (darien lake) this summer. Throughout the summer I'll be applying to local ambulance services as well trying to land a job. Once I get one I plan to move up to at least an intermediate, maybe a medic. 

Long term goal is to become a career firefighter, but I've gotta have substantial EMS training to make that happen, and I like the EMS side of things too. 

Tons of stuff lined up for this summer as far as classes go.. Firefighter II, FF survival, Fire Officer 1, EVOC, Pump ops, and whatever else I can get into. 

Classes I already have:
FF1, Auto EX, Heavy Truck Ex, Water Rescue Awareness, ICS 100, 200, 700. 

Outside of emergency services, I'm working on starting a sports photography business, and I'm really into target shooting and anything to do with guns.


----------



## AnthonyT (Mar 9, 2012)

This is a great site....I see its also a great way the medics get there stress out and see what other medics are doing...Well I'm 18 fresh out of High School and dying to get my EMT Certs. I ultimately am looking to be a firefighter...(along with almost every other EMT lol) but ya I start classes in July!!! Can't Wait!!!


----------



## CDecilio (Mar 10, 2012)

*Hello!*

What's up guys? Just wanted to say hello...

The name is Chris and I just got my EMT-B license in January after being a graphic designer for almost 12 years. Yup, mid-life crisis??? I actually worked in a Chicago ER for almost 9 years, starting in my junior year of HS, until a few years after getting my Bachelors in Design. My mom is a retired ER nurse and my wife will soon be one. Going from job to job as a designer (5 in the last 12), I decided I needed to go back into healthcare for some semblance of job stability. A buddy of mine, who works at the local community college, mentioned their EMT program so I went for it. Considering having to go back to school at my age, getting my EMT-B license (and hopefully later, Medic) seemed like the quickest way for me to get my foot in the door. It was something I should have done a long, long time ago!!! I gotta say I did miss those all those ER stories... now looking forward for new ones!


----------



## bigbaldguy (Mar 10, 2012)

CDecilio said:


> What's up guys? Just wanted to say hello...
> 
> The name is Chris and I just got my EMT-B license in January after being a graphic designer for almost 12 years. Yup, mid-life crisis??? I actually worked in a Chicago ER for almost 9 years, starting in my junior year of HS, until a few years after getting my Bachelors in Design. My mom is a retired ER nurse and my wife will soon be one. Going from job to job as a designer (5 in the last 12), I decided I needed to go back into healthcare for some semblance of job stability. A buddy of mine, who works at the local community college, mentioned their EMT program so I went for it. Considering having to go back to school at my age, getting my EMT-B license (and hopefully later, Medic) seemed like the quickest way for me to get my foot in the door. It was something I should have done a long, long time ago!!! I gotta say I did miss those all those ER stories... now looking forward for new ones!



Howdy.


----------



## Steveb (Mar 11, 2012)

CDecilio said:


> What's up guys? Just wanted to say hello...
> 
> The name is Chris and I just got my EMT-B license in January after being a graphic designer for almost 12 years. Yup, mid-life crisis??? I actually worked in a Chicago ER for almost 9 years, starting in my junior year of HS, until a few years after getting my Bachelors in Design. My mom is a retired ER nurse and my wife will soon be one. Going from job to job as a designer (5 in the last 12), I decided I needed to go back into healthcare for some semblance of job stability. A buddy of mine, who works at the local community college, mentioned their EMT program so I went for it. Considering having to go back to school at my age, getting my EMT-B license (and hopefully later, Medic) seemed like the quickest way for me to get my foot in the door. It was something I should have done a long, long time ago!!! I gotta say I did miss those all those ER stories... now looking forward for new ones!



Good story


----------



## 100JOULES (Mar 13, 2012)

I have been on this forum for two days or so, been reprimanded by admin 3 times, and have had giant :censored::censored::censored::censored:s taken on me in two, TWO separate threads. Instead of pulling the chute, I'll try this. 

I'm a FF/EMT-P on the east coast. Been a Medic for 12 of my 21 EMS years. Slaved at the privates for 15 years before going PT. 
I am former military (CCATT) and got my EMT-P at UTHSCSA.

Again, if there's no room for me here, I'll GTFO.


----------



## DrankTheKoolaid (Mar 13, 2012)

Dont let the door hit ya, where evolution split ya..................


----------



## 100JOULES (Mar 13, 2012)

Corky said:


> Dont let the door hit ya, where evolution split ya..................



Yeah. Nice tramp stamp.


----------



## DrankTheKoolaid (Mar 13, 2012)

Look, it's nothing personal.  Since joining you have come off like a troll.  Not sure if it intentional or not.  If it is not intentional may I suggest checking the tone of your posts before posting.


----------



## URI (Mar 16, 2012)

Hey everyone my name is Jason, I am new to the forums and fairly new to EMS as well. I have been a EMT-B for the past two years and am finishing up my paramedic program. I work for a private ambulance service and volunteer at a local FD in my spare time. I appreciate the opportunity to be on this forums and I look forward to meeting you guys. Thanks 



MMiz said:


> First, welcome to EMTLife!
> 
> Reply to this thread with a brief introduction so that we can learn a little about you.  We hope you stick around for a while and contribute to our community.
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## Sasha (Mar 16, 2012)

Corky said:


> Look, it's nothing personal.  Since joining you have come off like a troll.  Not sure if it intentional or not.  If it is not intentional may I suggest checking the tone of your posts before posting.



Yeah. Telling respected members they have no opinion because they've not been in it as long as you? Very trollish. 

Welcome to the forum regardless.


----------



## Sasha (Mar 16, 2012)

URI said:


> Hey everyone my name is Jason, I am new to the forums and fairly new to EMS as well. I have been a EMT-B for the past two years and am finishing up my paramedic program. I work for a private ambulance service and volunteer at a local FD in my spare time. I appreciate the opportunity to be on this forums and I look forward to meeting you guys. Thanks



Welcome


----------



## mycrofft (Mar 16, 2012)

Room at the trough for most. Belly up!


----------



## Krispy Jordan (Mar 18, 2012)

*Just sayin hello..*

Hi everyone! Just sayin hello.. I'm new to this forum!
Hope to find here something new..website look really fantastic!:blush:


----------



## SanDiegoDude (Mar 19, 2012)

Hello everyone, 

I'm new to the forum. I have recently decided to become an EMT with the end goal to be a firefighter. I'm currently looking for EMT-B Schools in the San Diego area.


----------



## EMTHokie (Mar 19, 2012)

Hello all,

New to the forum, I am a current EMT in Maryland looking to become a Medic here in the next year or so. Looking forward to chatting and learning from all of you.


----------



## Clutch70 (Mar 25, 2012)

Howdy ya'll, I'm Brennan. I'm a full time student at Texas Tech and am planning on taking my EMT-B test in the middle of this summer. I was stoked when I found out there was such a well developed forum all about EMTs.

Happy posting! Can't wait to see ya'll out there!


----------



## Vetitas86 (Mar 25, 2012)

Clutch70 said:


> Howdy ya'll, I'm Brennan. I'm a full time student at Texas Tech and am planning on taking my EMT-B test in the middle of this summer. I was stoked when I found out there was such a well developed forum all about EMTs.
> 
> Happy posting! Can't wait to see ya'll out there!



Wreck em Tech! Considering going there to finish undergrad up.


----------



## MNCROB (Mar 31, 2012)

*New onboard*

Well I lurked about 2 weeks before I decided to take the plunge.

My name is Rob.

Will be moving back to Texas in May and starting work as an EMT-B, plan on going for Paramedics license in about a year.

Looking forward to learning from y'all


----------



## Always BSI (Mar 31, 2012)

Hi!
My name is Jonathan

I have been lurking these boards for the past year now... 
I Don't post much to be honest, but I have been lately here and there. I kinda just read up on stuff, probably because i feel intimidated by everyone here. ^_^

Well anyways I completed my EMT class back in December 2010. I'm currently looking for a job as a basic. I live in CA so I guess I'm screwed 

Take care EMTLIFE <3


----------



## MapleLeaf4Evr (Apr 6, 2012)

Hey everyone, I'm a cop but also licensed as an EMT.  I just joined the forum today and wanted to make sure my profile was all in order.

Cheers


----------



## DrankTheKoolaid (Apr 6, 2012)

MapleLeaf4Evr said:


> Hey everyone, I'm a cop but also licensed as an EMT.  I just joined the forum today and wanted to make sure my profile was all in order.
> 
> Cheers



Welcome aboard


----------



## bigbaldguy (Apr 6, 2012)

Welcome to EMTLIFE. We're glad to see you here. At this rate we might need to add seating


----------



## Bjop (Apr 6, 2012)

Hi. A new member from the UK cave rescue community. I have benn involved in cave rescue since 1970 as a grunt, underground leader, first aider, now cave rescue contoller and team Warden. A toolmaker by trade I now design and manufacture confined space stretchers. Interest in all aspects of EMT because you never stop learning.


----------



## AirMed44 (Apr 8, 2012)

Hey everyone...my name is Rick Erickson.  Met bigbaldguy on a plane flight and decided I would join in.  I've been around EMS about 15 years now as an EMT, paramedic and current flight paramedic and critical care educator. Can't wait to read some posts and learn a little bit from everyone!  Have a good one and be safe all!


----------



## DrankTheKoolaid (Apr 8, 2012)

Great to have you!  Now where are the cookies, your always supposed to bring cookies!


----------



## Anjel (Apr 8, 2012)

AirMed44 said:


> Hey everyone...my name is Rick Erickson.  Met bigbaldguy on a plane flight and decided I would join in.  I've been around EMS about 15 years now as an EMT, paramedic and current flight paramedic and critical care educator. Can't wait to read some posts and learn a little bit from everyone!  Have a good one and be safe all!



If you met BBG and don't have cookies I am going to be seriously upset with him.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Apr 8, 2012)

He had cookies he met me and now they're gone. Airmed44 I'm very glad you decided to join the EMTLIFE community. With your background I think you'll bring some excellent input to our community.


----------



## socalmedic (Apr 9, 2012)

@BBG- did you verify AirMed44's credentials prior to sending him here? we dont want any repeats from the past...


----------



## bigbaldguy (Apr 9, 2012)

He's legit  and he's a very nice guy.


----------



## Anjel (Apr 9, 2012)

socalmedic said:


> @BBG- did you verify AirMed44's credentials prior to sending him here? we dont want any repeats from the past...



Socal! Where have you been all my life!


----------



## Gurney Jockey (Apr 10, 2012)

Hi there! I'm Chris, and I've been lurking here for nearly a year. I've been sitting at home after getting my wisdom teeth pulled with a bottle of Ibuprofin in hand and figured why not join instead of being a creeper. 
I've been an emt for 4 years since graduating high school, and I work in the "progressive" and "liberal" county of Los Angeles. I worked at the "best" IFT company around, Priority 1 before leaving to go work at AMR. And when I said leaving, I meant getting fired. Ooops! 
I've applied to Mt. Sac's paramedic program, and will hopefully start pre-course in June. 
I'm pretty knowledgable about my company, so if you have any questions, feel free to ask


----------



## SkiMedic (Apr 10, 2012)

*Colorado... for now.*

Ex U.S. Coast Guard, I've been a Medic since 1982, currently working in Colorado for...... a large private ambulance company that has a "blogging policy" for which I've already been written up and suspended so I won't mention their name. 

I spent a year as a contract Medic working EMS on a DOD contract in Kuwait and I'm in the process of applying for a job in the UAE or KSA. Yeah, I like the heat. Over the years I've worked for private, hospital based, third service and fire based systems. Of them all, I like third service best as I don't deal well with the nursing politics of hospital based services or hose monkeys interfering with medical care in the fire service. I won't comment about privates. (See paragraph one) 

I also belong to a motorcycle club who's membership is limited to public safety, medical, or military members. We have to pass an FBI background check as part of the application but we DON'T have to ride Harleys. I ride a Kawasaki 1800 Nomad. We're looking to expand and add chapters so feel free to ask about he club.


----------



## itsgordon (Apr 10, 2012)

*Hey!!!*

Hey Guys! I'm not sure if I ever introduced myself to all of you yet. My name is Pat and I'm a 16 guy who wants to get into EMS.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Apr 10, 2012)

Welcome to EMTLIFE guys.


----------



## wildmed (Apr 12, 2012)

Hi all, Ive been a member here for im guessing around 3 years now but have mostly just lurked and have not posted much. Im a student at CU boulder, graduating december and going straight into P school! Hoping to work for a while at a rural/ semi rural mountain 3rd service or FD as a medic and ski patrol for a few years before moving on to PA school. I plan to always stay involved in EMS however.  I am currently a trauma tech at a Level 1 pediatric trauma center as well as some their tertiary critical access EDs/UCs. I am also an EMT on a mountain rescue team.  Main interests are wilderness/remote medicine, HEMS, international EMS, tropical disease ect. Hope to post more here in the future leading up to paramedic school!


----------



## Hemostatic (Apr 13, 2012)

Army Reserve Medic. 95% of all my medical experience is military. 

I did a little bit of civilian work with a volunteer company a few years ago, looking to get back into that. 

Mostly just here to lurk and learn, but I'll chime in if I think I can actually say anything productive.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Apr 13, 2012)

wildmed said:


> Hope to post more here in the future leading up to paramedic school!



We hope so too


----------



## bigbaldguy (Apr 13, 2012)

Hemostatic said:


> Army Reserve Medic. 95% of all my medical experience is military.
> 
> I did a little bit of civilian work with a volunteer company a few years ago, looking to get back into that.
> 
> Mostly just here to lurk and learn, but I'll chime in if I think I can actually say anything productive.



Always happy to see the military  Welcome.


----------



## mm505 (Apr 13, 2012)

Hello, my name is Mike, and I'm an EMTaholic.  I worked 9 1/2 years from 1980-1989 and now I am back recertifying my numbers to go back to the streets, again!


----------



## bigbaldguy (Apr 13, 2012)

mm505 said:


> Hello, my name is Mike, and I'm an EMTaholic.  I worked 9 1/2 years from 1980-1989 and now I am back recertifying my numbers to go back to the streets, again!



Welcome back mm505.


----------



## EMSmom911 (Apr 17, 2012)

Hi to all!  Hoping to learn some things and have some fun as well.  Volunteer First Responder for 8 years and counting and just got my EMT licence as well.  I am finding that the class and NREMT were easier than trying to convince the hubby and kids to let me get a job now.  Still crossing my fingers.  Would maybe like to take Paramedic someday as well.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Apr 17, 2012)

EMSmom911 said:


> Hi to all!  Hoping to learn some things and have some fun as well.  Volunteer First Responder for 8 years and counting and just got my EMT licence as well.  I am finding that the class and NREMT were easier than trying to convince the hubby and kids to let me get a job now.  Still crossing my fingers.  Would maybe like to take Paramedic someday as well.



Hello and welcome


----------



## DFKlein (Apr 18, 2012)

Hello everyone, I am starting EMT-B training the end of the month.  Have 7 years’ experience as a first responder as a cop in the military and combat medic training.


----------



## gquser1 (Apr 19, 2012)

Greetings All...just became a NYS EMT-B, im so excited!


----------



## ChewyEMS (Apr 26, 2012)

*New to EMS*

Hello everyone.

I have decided to make a career change.  I miss working in a constantly changing environment and I love to help people.  What better way than to be there for them on the potentially worst day of their lives.  It is a calling to which I have felt for sometime and now the timing is right for me to start the journey.  I start EMT school here in Florida in a couple weeks and couldn't be more excited.  Our program is scheduled to be EMT then Paramedic school then on to Fire Academy! I can't wait!  I have been around EMS for 20 yrs with my Dad's job and have been excited about this line of work.  My plan right now is to get all the way through Fire Academy and once in the field continue on and become an RN.  I would like to make myself as versatile as possible.  I have a bunch of friends in EMS and on the First Flight here in Melbourne.  That would be my dream job!


----------



## julesdamedic (Apr 28, 2012)

*Hello!*

Hello All!

I'm here to read, to contribute, and to help when needed.  

Thanks,

Julie


----------



## CANDawg (Apr 28, 2012)

I'm Derek, from Calgary, AB. Im 26, and right now I work full time as a manager at a bank. 

However, I'm looking to make the change and move into EMS, and am just starting that process. I'm taking my EMR course this summer, and hopefully my EMT not long after. Being that I'm new to the field I don't have a ton to contribute, but I really appreciate a resource like this. I've learned a ton just by lurking. 

So.... hi!


----------



## bigbaldguy (Apr 28, 2012)

dbo789 said:


> I'm Derek, from Calgary, AB. Im 26, and right now I work full time as a manager at a bank.
> 
> However, I'm looking to make the change and move into EMS, and am just starting that process. I'm taking my EMR course this summer, and hopefully my EMT not long after. Being that I'm new to the field I don't have a ton to contribute, but I really appreciate a resource like this. I've learned a ton just by lurking.
> 
> So.... hi!



Welcome dbo789


----------



## O2andDogs (Apr 29, 2012)

*Hello everyone!*

My name is Joe, I am 31, and I enjoy jazz and long walks on the beach...

Ok, seriously. I have served in many different facets of public safety and private protection. However, it has been a dream of mine since I was a very small child to be involved in EMS. In fact, I can remember being about 5 and telling a family friend "I am going to be a paramedic!"

Almost 3 decades later, I am halfway through EMT-B training. I love it so far, and can't wait to get my hands dirty (with proper BSI, of course!)

I look forward to getting to know everyone


----------



## lkoszela (May 3, 2012)

*hello*

Hello All!
My name is Lukasz, Ive been an EMT-B for a year now. My future plans include going back to school for paramedic as well as radiology.


----------



## jtierney78 (May 7, 2012)

Hi everyone!  My name is Jason, Im 33 and Im an Emergency Medical Dispatcher in Glendale, AZ.  New to the forum and looking forward to learning lots, meeting new people and contributing back as well.


----------



## bigbaldguy (May 7, 2012)

Welcome to the forum guys. We look forward to your input


----------



## kparker91 (May 8, 2012)

I'm Katherine. I'm 20 years young. I live in a town south of Atlanta and I'm currently thinkin over going into the EMT field. I have had alot of people that I always go to for advice tell me that I should go into this field. I already love helping people and blood and "nasty" body things do not bother me. Altho I have a fear of ambulances at the moment but I have also never stepped foot on one either. I will soon overcome that fear. Any advice for me is welcome I love hearing what others have to say about this field and I give all EMTs BIG props


----------



## unit12 (May 9, 2012)

*an official intro*

Hi all, I am "Unit12" in NYS - I am an EMT in a volunteer community corps since 1986... before you go all, "Ugh, a vollie", let me say I believe in being a professional, keeping up on my training and treating my patients with the best care possible.  My town, like ALL the community corps in my county, are volunteer in order to keep the tax base down and (try to) keep it affordable to live here. My husband, 2 grown kids and their significant others also vollie for the corps.

My kids also are career EMS and I am a d*mn proud mom; daughter also vollies as a FF while son is a line officer in our corps. Ok, enough bragging.

I work as a writer (both as a journalist & as a novelist) and have a monthly column in the First Responder News.

Thank you for allowing me to join you at this forum.


----------



## britmedic (May 9, 2012)

*Hi all*

Hi I'm a paramedic in the uk. Been in service for 12 years. Emt for most of my career and recently became a paramedic. 36 years young and mum to  2 small kids. Looking forward to reading and contributing to your forum. I'm looking for a career and maybe location move so will be tapping into all the great info you have on here.

Thanks


----------



## unit12 (May 9, 2012)

*Kudos on becoming a paramedic!*

My daughter, a paramedic here in the USA, visited the London area a few years back and met a few in the London EMS system, she came home with a lot of good thoughts about the folks she met.





britmedic said:


> Hi I'm a paramedic in the uk. Been in service for 12 years. Emt for most of my career and recently became a paramedic. 36 years young and mum to  2 small kids. Looking forward to reading and contributing to your forum. I'm looking for a career and maybe location move so will be tapping into all the great info you have on here.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## unit12 (May 9, 2012)

*Just adding*

Just wanted to say that my version of an EMS volunteer AND professional does not accept the excuse "I'm just a vollie" We are still out there hoping to save the same real lives as our paid counterparts.

Thanks to all who have welcomed me here, I didn't have enough posts to respond via PM. 




unit12 said:


> Hi all, I am "Unit12" in NYS - I am an EMT in a volunteer community corps since 1986... before you go all, "Ugh, a vollie", let me say I believe in being a professional, keeping up on my training and treating my patients with the best care possible.  My town, like ALL the community corps in my county, are volunteer in order to keep the tax base down and (try to) keep it affordable to live here. My husband, 2 grown kids and their significant others also vollie for the corps.
> 
> My kids also are career EMS and I am a d*mn proud mom; daughter also vollies as a FF while son is a line officer in our corps. Ok, enough bragging.
> 
> ...


----------



## britmedic (May 9, 2012)

Thank you. Glad my collegues were good to your daughter. We are generally nice people


----------



## Avenrii (May 9, 2012)

Howdy!

This is a direction that I never thought my life would go in, but everything I've done has lead towards me being someone who helps others. My last job in particular, hospital security, showed me that there are people who are strong enough to endure long hours, the "good" and "bad" side of patient care, and that even during the worst days, that the job can still be rewarding. I've seen and have done some things that people outside healthcare would never believe, but every day has been worth it.

After so much exposure to emergency management, I've decided to go beyond the scope of security to actual healthcare. I begin classes early this June and am looking forward to being a part of EMTLIFE so that I can continue to learn and grow with a great community!


----------



## unit12 (May 9, 2012)

Hi Avenrii,  Good luck with this new adventure in your life. Sounds like you'll be an asset.


----------



## Heylove (May 10, 2012)

*Brand new!*

Hi, I'm Marlena, going through major changes in my life, including a career change.  I have been a 911 emergency calltaker for police/fire/sheriff for over six years.  I have recently relocated to Southern California and decided to get out from under the headset!  I start my EMT-1 class at College of the Canyons in June.  I have some concerns including my age (36) and I feel like I'm walking into a career filled with a much younger average age.  I am concerned about whether or not there will be jobs available once my training is complete.  Although it is not a "real" concern, I want to say upfront that yes, I know I'm taking a huge cut in pay (probably making 1/3 of what I was making in dispatch) so I sometimes ask myself why I am not going back into dispatch?  Honestly, it's all about not being familiar with the geography of where I am living.  If things go well, I'm looking at Paramedic school in 2013, but one step at a time, right!? 

Any words of encouragement would be much appreciated!


----------



## unit12 (May 11, 2012)

*career change*

Hi Marlena,

Go for it!

As far as your age, you are far from the 1st one to make this change. Although a friend of mine vollied as a younger man, he went into EMS as a career in his mid 30's and then became a paramedic in his 50's. He enjoys what he is doing and has no regrets.

The huge cut in pay stinks, but we have to work at what fulfills us - otherwise what use is killing ourselves to earn a salary for a lifestyle that really doesn't make us happy?

Good look in your new adventure - live life fully.





Heylove said:


> Hi, I'm Marlena, ...I have some concerns including my age (36) and I feel like I'm walking into a career filled with a much younger average age. ... I know I'm taking a huge cut in pay (probably making 1/3 of what I was making in dispatch) so I sometimes ask myself why I am not going back into dispatch?  ... If things go well, I'm looking at Paramedic school in 2013, but one step at a time, right!?
> 
> Any words of encouragement would be much appreciated!


----------



## bigbaldguy (May 11, 2012)

Welcome to EMTLIFE all you new fresh faces  we look forward to your input.


----------



## bigbaldguy (May 11, 2012)

kparker91 said:


> I'm Katherine. I'm 20 years young. I live in a town south of Atlanta and I'm currently thinkin over going into the EMT field. I have had alot of people that I always go to for advice tell me that I should go into this field. I already love helping people and blood and "nasty" body things do not bother me. Altho I have a fear of ambulances at the moment but I have also never stepped foot on one either. I will soon overcome that fear. Any advice for me is welcome I love hearing what others have to say about this field and I give all EMTs BIG props



It's a great field and you'll find this forum is a great resource


----------



## bigbaldguy (May 11, 2012)

unit12 said:


> Just wanted to say that my version of an EMS volunteer AND professional does not accept the excuse "I'm just a vollie" We are still out there hoping to save the same real lives as our paid counterparts.
> 
> Thanks to all who have welcomed me here, I didn't have enough posts to respond via PM.



Hi unit12, as a fellow vollie I agree with you 100 percent. We should be held to the same standards as any paid provider. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## bigbaldguy (May 11, 2012)

Heylove said:


> Hi, I'm Marlena, going through major changes in my life, including a career change.  I have been a 911 emergency calltaker for police/fire/sheriff for over six years.  I have recently relocated to Southern California and decided to get out from under the headset!  I start my EMT-1 class at College of the Canyons in June.  I have some concerns including my age (36) and I feel like I'm walking into a career filled with a much younger average age.  I am concerned about whether or not there will be jobs available once my training is complete.  Although it is not a "real" concern, I want to say upfront that yes, I know I'm taking a huge cut in pay (probably making 1/3 of what I was making in dispatch) so I sometimes ask myself why I am not going back into dispatch?  Honestly, it's all about not being familiar with the geography of where I am living.  If things go well, I'm looking at Paramedic school in 2013, but one step at a time, right!?
> 
> Any words of encouragement would be much appreciated!



Hello Heylove, there is no reason why your age should be a factor at all. If anything your age could be an advantage in many ways not the least of which is you will be less likely to injure yourself because you're aware you aren't invulnerable. Good luck with your new direction.


----------



## bigbaldguy (May 11, 2012)

Avenrii said:


> Howdy!
> 
> This is a direction that I never thought my life would go in, but everything I've done has lead towards me being someone who helps others. My last job in particular, hospital security, showed me that there are people who are strong enough to endure long hours, the "good" and "bad" side of patient care, and that even during the worst days, that the job can still be rewarding. I've seen and have done some things that people outside healthcare would never believe, but every day has been worth it.
> 
> After so much exposure to emergency management, I've decided to go beyond the scope of security to actual healthcare. I begin classes early this June and am looking forward to being a part of EMTLIFE so that I can continue to learn and grow with a great community!



Awesome! Welcome to the field and the forum.


----------



## Irish42 (May 11, 2012)

Hey y'all,

I thought I'd stop in and say hi.  I'm Irish42, cause I'm Irish of course seriously though, I'm a 4th generation firefighter. It has always been something I've wanted to, not only because of family tradition but because I trually enjoy helping others when I can. My family , and fellow firefighters have called me crazy for being interested in the EMS side of things but from my experience of seeing people injured or in need of bls/als and I can't do much because I'm only a EMR, I felt the need to expand my on my medical abilities.

So besides that, I'm starting a EMTb course in a few months, starting a paramedic program in the fall, and then prob dying from stress and a lack of sleep 

:beerchug:


----------



## Docinator (May 13, 2012)

Hello, my name is Matt and I have been in the US Navy for about 3 years now.  I am an HM3, and I am currently attached to a US Naval Hospital.  I work as an EMT augmented to Marine Corps Fire Stations, and I am a team leader for two of the stations; supervising a total of four EMT's.  I joined this site to expand my knowledge and maintain ties with the community for when I transfer out of this billet.


----------



## Heylove (May 13, 2012)

Welcome, Matt!


----------



## bigbaldguy (May 13, 2012)

Irish42 said:


> Hey y'all,
> 
> I thought I'd stop in and say hi.  I'm Irish42, cause I'm Irish of course seriously though, I'm a 4th generation firefighter. It has always been something I've wanted to, not only because of family tradition but because I trually enjoy helping others when I can. My family , and fellow firefighters have called me crazy for being interested in the EMS side of things but from my experience of seeing people injured or in need of bls/als and I can't do much because I'm only a EMR, I felt the need to expand my on my medical abilities.
> 
> ...



Welcome to the forum.


----------



## bigbaldguy (May 13, 2012)

Docinator said:


> Hello, my name is Matt and I have been in the US Navy for about 3 years now.  I am an HM3, and I am currently attached to a US Naval Hospital.  I work as an EMT augmented to Marine Corps Fire Stations, and I am a team leader for two of the stations; supervising a total of four EMT's.  I joined this site to expand my knowledge and maintain ties with the community for when I transfer out of this billet.



For those of us unfamiliar with the term HM3 is short for hospital corpsman third class.
Link to definition here http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/United_States_Navy_Hospital_Corpsman

Welcome the forum Docinator. Very glad to have you with us.


----------



## Trickimaster (May 15, 2012)

*Hello*

Hi, my name is Katey.  I just passed my NREMT and am anxiously awaiting my Florida license so I can start to apply for jobs.  I have a wonderful husband and 3 lovely little girls.  Found this site internet surfing; pleased to make your acquaintance!


----------



## bigbaldguy (May 15, 2012)

Trickimaster said:


> Hi, my name is Katey.  I just passed my NREMT and am anxiously awaiting my Florida license so I can start to apply for jobs.  I have a wonderful husband and 3 lovely little girls.  Found this site internet surfing; pleased to make your acquaintance!



Outstanding. We're very happy to have you here  Take a look around and let us know what you think. Don't forget to subscribe to the contests sub forum as we'll be having some more mini contest's soon.


----------



## Trickimaster (May 15, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> Outstanding. We're very happy to have you here  Take a look around and let us know what you think. Don't forget to subscribe to the contests sub forum as we'll be having some more mini contest's soon.



Thank you!!


----------



## GoodLifeMedic (May 18, 2012)

Hey All, I'm JJ, I'm 25 and I live in Virginia.  I've been a practicing Intermediate for a year (EMS for 5 yrs) and am currently in the process of bridging from I-P.  I used to run in Southwest VA as a volunteer and worked in medical transport and I was the training officer for my volunteer crew.  My wife and I just moved back east to Hampton Roads region and I'm trying to break into the system here.  I have a B.S. in human nutrition foods and exercise and was originally going to go to Med School, but decided to answer the EMS call instead.


----------



## bigbaldguy (May 18, 2012)

GoodLifeMedic said:


> Hey All, I'm JJ, I'm 25 and I live in Virginia.  I've been a practicing Intermediate for a year (EMS for 5 yrs) and am currently in the process of bridging from I-P.  I used to run in Southwest VA as a volunteer and worked in medical transport and I was the training officer for my volunteer crew.  My wife and I just moved back east to Hampton Roads region and I'm trying to break into the system here.  I have a B.S. in human nutrition foods and exercise and was originally going to go to Med School, but decided to answer the EMS call instead.



Welcome to the forum GoodLifeMedic, and good luck with your bridge program. We look forward to your input.


----------



## Uclabruin103 (May 19, 2012)

Hell emtlife!  Poked around here for awhile now and thought I'd finally join up. Living and working in the beloved Southern California EMS system at one of the larger 911/IFT ambulances here for about 18 months now. Looking to go to medic school this fall!


----------



## Bfirefighterl (May 19, 2012)

*Intro...*

Howdy! My name is Brian and I live in sac co. CA.. I'm a EMT/firefighter for the last 9yrs.. I live everything about it!!! Im moving to Biloxi MS in a few months to work with AMR.. Berry stoked to have a change of pace!


----------



## Devil doc (May 19, 2012)

Fmf corpsman out of Cali, been at it for four years couple more to go.


----------



## TB 3541 (May 20, 2012)

Uclabruin103 said:


> Hell emtlife!  Poked around here for awhile  now and thought I'd finally join up. Living and working in the beloved  Southern California EMS system at one of the larger 911/IFT ambulances  here for about 18 months now. Looking to go to medic school this  fall!


 


Bfirefighterl said:


> Howdy! My name is Brian and I live in sac  co. CA.. I'm a EMT/firefighter for the last 9yrs.. I live everything  about it!!! Im moving to Biloxi MS in a few months to work with AMR..  Berry stoked to have a change of pace!





Devil doc said:


> Fmf corpsman out of Cali, been at it for four years couple more to go.



Welcome to the community, guys!


----------



## bigbaldguy (May 20, 2012)

Howdy Cali guys. Welcome to the forum. Very glad to have you.


----------



## danburyfirerescue (May 21, 2012)

*Howdy from Stokes County, NC*

they said i should start with tell everyone a little about myself so here goes...

Got started in Law Enforcement in High School and became a Deputy after High School... (5 yrs, in FL)

Moved to NC and found out that NC wont take out of stat certs.

Lived here in NC for many years and wanted to get back involved in my community so I joined a Volunteer Fire Dept ( fell in love with it .. firefighting that is) 

Been a Firefighter for 4 years now and I am also a K-9 Officer w/ my Fire Dept ( yes some Fire Dept's have K-9 units 

Now i am working on my EMT's  and will be taking my state exam on June 15, 2012


----------



## Aprz (May 21, 2012)

Welcome! We have an introduction thread here, but oh well, what's done is done. Next time browse around a little/maybe do a search.

I'm confused about volunteer firefighting. Do they not require any training? Do you have only firefighting training, but no EMT training? Or maybe you have EMR training?


----------



## marcus2011 (May 21, 2012)

Aprz said:


> Welcome! We have an introduction thread here, but oh well, what's done is done. Next time browse around a little/maybe do a search.
> 
> I'm confused about volunteer firefighting. Do they not require any training? Do you have only firefighting training, but no EMT training? Or maybe you have EMR training?



In NC you need NFPA 1403 to fight fire thats it. Some get their FFI &II and their emt.


----------



## Forsakenwolf (May 21, 2012)

*New to EMS!*

Hi guys, My name is Sean and I live in Los Angeles, CA.  Up till now, I have just been a visitor reading posts and learning more about this industry.  I just received my NR Status last week Thursday and now I am officially an NREMT-B! 
YAY!! for me!

Now I can move forward and get a position somewhere in my area and hopefully add useful information here.


----------



## bigbaldguy (May 21, 2012)

Forsakenwolf said:


> Hi guys, My name is Sean and I live in Los Angeles, CA.  Up till now, I have just been a visitor reading posts and learning more about this industry.  I just received my NR Status last week Thursday and now I am officially an NREMT-B!
> YAY!! for me!
> 
> Now I can move forward and get a position somewhere in my area and hopefully add useful information here.



Welcome to the pack Forsakenwolf.


----------



## smokeater (May 21, 2012)

*New to forum*

Hello all. I am a firefighter/Emt in Alabama. New to the site and pretty new to the field, as I have only been on the job for 3 years. I have a few friends already on board who said it was a great resource and contains some great threads. Ive already jumped in and posted in a few threads, but thought I would stop in to introduce myself. I look forward to some great conversations. On another note, my department does not promote very often (have not offered promotion testing since I hired on) and they havent given merrit raises in over 5 years. So, considering how much I enjoy the carrer and my growing intrest in patient care, to ensure a vertical trend in my rank and my pay scale I have decided to obtain my Paramedic license. My goal is to one day work in flight mdeicine or be attached to a tactital team as a medic. Any info on how to achieve said goals would be appreciated. Lastly, I am testing for AEMT registry tomorrow at 2. First and foremost wish me luck. Secondly, does anyone know of a prep test site for AEMT. Dont mind paying but really dont want to spend $50 bucks for a moth subscription when I only need it for a day or so. (hopefully!) Anyway, glad to be here hope everyone is having a great day!


----------



## smokeater (May 21, 2012)

Forsakenwolf said:


> Hi guys, My name is Sean and I live in Los Angeles, CA.  Up till now, I have just been a visitor reading posts and learning more about this industry.  I just received my NR Status last week Thursday and now I am officially an NREMT-B!
> YAY!! for me!
> 
> Now I can move forward and get a position somewhere in my area and hopefully add useful information here.



Congrats brother...wish you well in your carrer. You n the fire service or working for a private service?


----------



## danburyfirerescue (May 22, 2012)

marcus2011  thanks again for helping me out...

Aprz...  Like Marcus said in NC volunteer firefighters are only required to have NFPA 1403 ... as far as my volunteer dept our Chief wants everyone to have their FF I & II cert and he also requires us to have our EMR training as well.  Also about half of my station is EMT cert but it is not required by our chief.  My dept is both fire and medical dept and 100% volunteer.  My dept has also taken things to the next level and has formed a K-9 unit ( we have mountains and rivers running through our district) for search and rescue which I have joined that team as well.  I have a two yr old German Shep. / shiba inu mix and she loves to work not only is she trained in search and rescue but our Capt is wanting to train her for cadaver (both on land and in water).


----------



## marcus2011 (May 22, 2012)

danburyfirerescue said:


> marcus2011  thanks again for helping me out...
> 
> Aprz...  Like Marcus said in NC volunteer firefighters are only required to have NFPA 1403 ... as far as my volunteer dept our Chief wants everyone to have their FF I & II cert and he also requires us to have our EMR training as well.  Also about half of my station is EMT cert but it is not required by our chief.  My dept is both fire and medical dept and 100% volunteer.  My dept has also taken things to the next level and has formed a K-9 unit ( we have mountains and rivers running through our district) for search and rescue which I have joined that team as well.  I have a two yr old German Shep. / shiba inu mix and she loves to work not only is she trained in search and rescue but our Capt is wanting to train her for cadaver (both on land and in water).



I need to move over their. We just do fire and first responders on my fire department.


----------



## bigbaldguy (May 22, 2012)

danburyfirerescue said:


> they said i should start with tell everyone a little about myself so here goes...
> 
> Got started in Law Enforcement in High School and became a Deputy after High School... (5 yrs, in FL)
> 
> ...



Welcome to the forum 

For ease of reference your thread has been merged with this one.


----------



## CBGEM (May 23, 2012)

Hi, my name is Caren.  I'm a brand new NREMT-I as of March.  I was wondering if anyone knows if EMTs...at least at the Intermediate level, can be hired as Medical Assistants in physician offices....?  I tried doing some internet research on the scope of practice for an MA and EMT-I seems like a higher level since MAs cannot do anything invasive. I am going to be working EMS part-time, but would prefer to work full-time in addition to that. at a physician office or other facility full-time.  It's difficult to get a job as an EMT (med tech) at hospitals here.   Does anyone have any information on this topic to share please.....as far as if EMTs can get jobs as Medical Assistants?  Thanks in advance!


----------



## CBGEM (May 24, 2012)

Hi, I used test prep books from my local library.  I did pay around $40 for a subscription to emt-national-training....for me, it was just doing a lot of practice questions....I've always been a very nervous test taker, so paying for it was still cheaper than failing and having to pay to retake the exam....it gave me peace of mind...that and the books from the library.  Good luck!


----------



## EmtCle (May 25, 2012)

Hello, My name is Chance Im from Cleveland. I have been lurking on this forum for months now while I've been going to school for Basic. I took the test at 8 this morning possitive i failed. I hate testing. I got my results this afternoon and I'm an nremt-b. Thanks to everyone on this site i got alot of useful info from these forums that helped me.


----------



## TB 3541 (May 25, 2012)

CBGEM said:


> Hi, my name is Caren.  I'm a brand new NREMT-I as of  March.  I was wondering if anyone knows if EMTs...at least at the  Intermediate level, can be hired as Medical Assistants in physician  offices....?  I tried doing some internet research on the scope of  practice for an MA and EMT-I seems like a higher level since MAs cannot  do anything invasive. I am going to be working EMS part-time, but would  prefer to work full-time in addition to that. at a physician office or  other facility full-time.  It's difficult to get a job as an EMT (med  tech) at hospitals here.   Does anyone have any information on this  topic to share please.....as far as if EMTs can get jobs as Medical  Assistants?  Thanks in advance!





EmtCle said:


> Hello, My name is Chance Im from Cleveland. I have been lurking on this forum for months now while I've been going to school for Basic. I took the test at 8 this morning possitive i failed. I hate testing. I got my results this afternoon and I'm an nremt-b. Thanks to everyone on this site i got alot of useful info from these forums that helped me.



Welcome to the forum, and congrats to you both for getting your new certs! Hope to see you around elsewhere on the forum.


----------



## bigbaldguy (May 25, 2012)

CBGEM said:


> Hi, my name is Caren.  I'm a brand new NREMT-I as of March.  I was wondering if anyone knows if EMTs...at least at the Intermediate level, can be hired as Medical Assistants in physician offices....?  I tried doing some internet research on the scope of practice for an MA and EMT-I seems like a higher level since MAs cannot do anything invasive. I am going to be working EMS part-time, but would prefer to work full-time in addition to that. at a physician office or other facility full-time.  It's difficult to get a job as an EMT (med tech) at hospitals here.   Does anyone have any information on this topic to share please.....as far as if EMTs can get jobs as Medical Assistants?  Thanks in advance!





CBGEM said:


> Hi, I used test prep books from my local library.  I did pay around $40 for a subscription to emt-national-training....for me, it was just doing a lot of practice questions....I've always been a very nervous test taker, so paying for it was still cheaper than failing and having to pay to retake the exam....it gave me peace of mind...that and the books from the library.  Good luck!





EmtCle said:


> Hello, My name is Chance Im from Cleveland. I have been lurking on this forum for months now while I've been going to school for Basic. I took the test at 8 this morning possitive i failed. I hate testing. I got my results this afternoon and I'm an nremt-b. Thanks to everyone on this site i got alot of useful info from these forums that helped me.



Welcome to the forum guys.


----------



## heatherabel3 (May 26, 2012)

Hi all. My names Heather. I am a 29 year old military spouse and mom of 3. I have wanted to be a medic since I was 19. Babies and orders took priority though and my kids and my husbands career have always been first and foremost. Now it's finally my turn!! I will be starting EMT-B school next month and could not be more excited about it. I have done quite a bit of lurking here already and look forward to getting better acquainted with some of you and learning all I can from those of you who have been around awhile.


----------



## bigbaldguy (May 26, 2012)

heatherabel3 said:


> Hi all. My names Heather. I am a 29 year old military spouse and mom of 3. I have wanted to be a medic since I was 19. Babies and orders took priority though and my kids and my husbands career have always been first and foremost. Now it's finally my turn!! I will be starting EMT-B school next month and could not be more excited about it. I have done quite a bit of lurking here already and look forward to getting better acquainted with some of you and learning all I can from those of you who have been around awhile.



Welcome to the forum as you know this site is great for EMT's and Medics and anyone else who wants to learn more about prehospital emergency care


----------



## Notown (May 26, 2012)

Hi everyone, my name is Mike & im a EMTb. Im 27yo and live in Northern Nevada. My original life plan was to become a police officer. But a few major life events forced me to rethink that plan. Still, I wanted a career where I can help my community and provide for my family. The EMS field was the perfect fit for many of my desires in lifestyle and career path.


----------



## Chaney3000 (May 30, 2012)

*Hello All*

Hello everyone.  I'm KC from Alabama. Just took the National Registry exam for EMT-Basic.  Plan on pursing Paramedic certification.


----------



## Forsakenwolf (May 30, 2012)

smokeater said:


> Congrats brother...wish you well in your carrer. You n the fire service or working for a private service?




Currently I am trying to get a shoe in the door. Ventura county, CA doesn't have many openings outside Medic right now. So I'm going to get the LA expanded scope cert so I can try LACO.


----------



## Quackers (Jun 1, 2012)

Hello, I'm Cody and currently I'm a volunteer firefighter/first responder going to Basic school this fall.  I'm also in the national guard (shipping to basic wednesday)  as a cannon crew member. I finally registered for the site after lurking for about two months.


----------



## Chimpie (Jun 1, 2012)

Welcome Cody and all of our other recent sign-ups.


----------



## Planet Green (Jun 2, 2012)

Hi everyone! I'm Parker, I graduated high school a couple years back, I have just recently considered joining the EMT field, and am trying to enroll in some classes right now in my home town. I've been reading a little about it and I'm excited to learn everything I can and eager to help with what I can.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jun 2, 2012)

Planet Green said:


> Hi everyone! I'm Parker, I graduated high school a couple years back, I have just recently considered joining the EMT field, and am trying to enroll in some classes right now in my home town. I've been reading a little about it and I'm excited to learn everything I can and eager to help with what I can.



Welcome to to EMTLIFE planet green. We look forward to your input.


----------



## BeachBumm (Jun 3, 2012)

*Introduction*

Hi! I'm Leslie and I am a Firefighter/Medic recruit.  I just passed my Intermediate test on Friday!  I will be on the floor this summer and will start the Fire Academy in September.  I spent 10 years in property management before I was forced to finally make the change I had been scared to make sooner.  So far, I am VERY happy with the move I made and so is my grandfather who was a volunteer fire chief for 20 years. I will do my first 24-hour shift on Tuesday.  I'm completely stoked!

I'm looking forward to reading the threads on the site and learning even more about this community.  Thanks for having me


----------



## abckidsmom (Jun 3, 2012)

BeachBumm said:


> Hi! I'm Leslie and I am a Firefighter/Medic recruit.  I just passed my Intermediate test on Friday!  I will be on the floor this summer and will start the Fire Academy in September.  I spent 10 years in property management before I was forced to finally make the change I had been scared to make sooner.  So far, I am VERY happy with the move I made and so is my grandfather who was a volunteer fire chief for 20 years. I will do my first 24-hour shift on Tuesday.  I'm completely stoked!
> 
> I'm looking forward to reading the threads on the site and learning even more about this community.  Thanks for having me



Welcome to the forums!  Good luck with the new job!


----------



## rndtuet (Jun 9, 2012)

tatersalad said:


> I'm tatersalad, trying hard not to be a one-hit-wonder.
> 
> Level of EMS? Student almost (EMT-B class starting January 6)
> Age you were when you first started EMS - I'll be 43
> ...



Just looking for a place to talk,haven't found it


----------



## Iowaemtb (Jun 14, 2012)

Hello,

I have been an EMT since the 1980’s and I have seen a lot of changes over the years.  Currently I am an EMT B in Iowa and a volunteer with the local Fire/Rescue and we run ALS.  I started when I was 37 and now I am looking at my 62nd birthday in a couple of weeks and have never stopped learning about pre hospital care. I will most likely lurk about for a while.


----------



## glasshalfEMT (Jun 14, 2012)

Hi everyone!

I've had a lifelong interest in the field, but have finally had the opportunity to attain it. I'm from South Louisiana, and my father works offshore in the oil field, which meant he was required to take safety and First Responder classes quite often. I've been reading his first responder books with great interest since I was eight years old, and I am now 31. 

I am in my third week of Basic Training at the National EMS Academy and I am following it with the same determination and interest I've done with my father's old first responder books, and I hope one day I can go the distance. Being a paramedic is without a doubt the short term goal, but I haven't decided if I want to simply pursue my Associates in the field or make the jump from Paramedic to RN. Hopefully I'll know the answer to that when the time comes, but for now-- EMT-B. I'm very excited about it.

I just hope some of you guys don't mind if I ask class-related questions from time to time-- like I said, this is a field of great personal interest to me, and I really want to be sure that, come the appropriate time, I know my stuff inside and out.


----------



## Lacifer (Jun 17, 2012)

Hello Everyone,

I am an EMT-A student about to start my final emerg practicum (4 days!!) and I figured I would rejoin this site. 
I've been working for a rural service as an EMR in a few small towns in Central Alberta for the past few weeks and I'm loving the experience I'm gaining. I won't feel so hopeless going into practicum now. I'm wondering if anyone has any advice on learning how to take charge on calls? That is most definitely my weak point and I desperately need to learn how to be more aggressive. If anyone has any advice for a greeny like me


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jun 17, 2012)

rndtuet said:


> Just looking for a place to talk,haven't found it



Talk away.



Iowaemtb said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have been an EMT since the 1980’s and I have seen a lot of changes over the years.  Currently I am an EMT B in Iowa and a volunteer with the local Fire/Rescue and we run ALS.  I started when I was 37 and now I am looking at my 62nd birthday in a couple of weeks and have never stopped learning about pre hospital care. I will most likely lurk about for a while.



Feel free to lurk but it sounds like you might have a lot we'd like to hear so feel free to chime in when you're ready.



glasshalfEMT said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I've had a lifelong interest in the field, but have finally had the opportunity to attain it. I'm from South Louisiana, and my father works offshore in the oil field, which meant he was required to take safety and First Responder classes quite often. I've been reading his first responder books with great interest since I was eight years old, and I am now 31.
> 
> ...



We're all about questions here. You might want to try the search function first and see what comes up then go from there 



Lacifer said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I am an EMT-A student about to start my final emerg practicum (4 days!!) and I figured I would rejoin this site.
> I've been working for a rural service as an EMR in a few small towns in Central Alberta for the past few weeks and I'm loving the experience I'm gaining. I won't feel so hopeless going into practicum now. I'm wondering if anyone has any advice on learning how to take charge on calls? That is most definitely my weak point and I desperately need to learn how to be more aggressive. If anyone has any advice for a greeny like me



Taking charge is one of those things that tends to just happen one day when no one else is stepping up, then from that point on its easy. Don't be to eager to jump into the drivers seat because being the one in charge can limit your ability to sit back and learn.


Welcome to the site guys.


----------



## NJ EMT (Jun 24, 2012)

*New to EMS*

Hello hello everyone, 

I am new to the EMS field and I have been lurking around this site for about a month now.  I currently reside in NJ and I've just recently passed my EMT-B exam 

I am very interested in EMS and also pretty excited.  I am looking forward to being out in the field and continuing my knowledge and education as I go.  I have absolutely no experience what so ever as of today, but I hope that will change and progress in the near future.  

I have my first interview tomorrow so we'll see how it goes, but I'm a pretty confident and optimistic kind of person.  

But, wish me luck anyway!


----------



## Achilles (Jun 24, 2012)

NJ EMT said:


> Hello hello everyone,
> 
> I am new to the EMS field and I have been lurking around this site for about a month now.  I currently reside in NJ and I've just recently passed my EMT-B exam
> 
> ...





Idk what it is, but something tells me you're from New Jersey !!!


----------



## NJ EMT (Jun 24, 2012)

Achilles said:


> Idk what it is, but something tells me you're from New Jersey !!!



Born and raised!


----------



## LgLuigiman (Jun 25, 2012)

Hey I'm Adrian, I'm 19, and I am finishing up my EMT-B course, taking the NREMT test in a couple weeks. I'm starting classes as a college freshman in the fall, and I plan to work with a local volunteer ambulance agency, as well as an on-campus volunteer agency while taking classes at the University of Rochester.


----------



## Achilles (Jun 25, 2012)

LgLuigiman said:


> Hey I'm Adrian, I'm 19, and I am finishing up my EMT-B course, taking the NREMT test in a couple weeks. I'm starting classes as a college freshman in the fall, and I plan to work with a local volunteer ambulance agency, as well as an on-campus volunteer agency while taking classes at the University of Rochester.



Adrian, i'm Andrew, good job on completing your Basic class, STUDY proficiently for NREMT! 
Oh and welcome aboard


----------



## OSMedic (Jun 25, 2012)

Hello everyone,

Im Paul, I work for a hospital base EMS service.  I have been a Paramedic for about 6.5 years now but I have been involved in EMS for about 8.  

28 y/o virgo that likes long walks on the beach.....Oops wrong website.

Anyways....Hopefully going back to school soon to get a degree in some sort of management and one day become an EMS director.

Thats me in a nutshell.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jun 25, 2012)

OSMedic said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Im Paul, I work for a hospital base EMS service.  I have been a Paramedic for about 6.5 years now but I have been involved in EMS for about 8.
> 
> ...



Welcome to the site OSMedic.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jun 25, 2012)

LgLuigiman said:


> Hey I'm Adrian, I'm 19, and I am finishing up my EMT-B course, taking the NREMT test in a couple weeks. I'm starting classes as a college freshman in the fall, and I plan to work with a local volunteer ambulance agency, as well as an on-campus volunteer agency while taking classes at the University of Rochester.



Great that you could join us LgLuigiman. Sounds like you've got a busy schedule coming up. Good luck with your course and good luck with college


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jun 25, 2012)

NJ EMT said:


> Hello hello everyone,
> 
> I am new to the EMS field and I have been lurking around this site for about a month now.  I currently reside in NJ and I've just recently passed my EMT-B exam
> 
> ...



Everyone has to start somewhere and we're glad one of your first stops was here. I hope you find EMTLIFE to be as great a source of information as I did


----------



## buttons93 (Jun 26, 2012)

Hello! I am Alexis, 19 y/o F. EMT-B. Have my certs and everything! Just trying to land a job 

But having fun volunteering at local hospitals


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Jun 26, 2012)

buttons93 said:


> Hello! I am Alexis, 19 y/o F. EMT-B. Have my certs and everything! Just trying to land a job
> 
> But having fun volunteering at local hospitals



Welcome aboard! I'd suggest looking for ER Tech jobs while you're trying to land a job with an ambulance company!


----------



## danburyfirerescue (Jun 26, 2012)

*EMT-B testing*

Finally got the results back from my state testing and I PASSED!!!!! WOO HOO.  Now just waiting for the paper working that goes with it


----------



## crazychick (Jun 26, 2012)

Hi everyone!!!! Im Jessi and getting back into EMS again. Had my EMT-B 6 years ago and let it lapse, plus really young. Signed up for my volunteer fire squad since they really dont have much!!!! Cant wait to get to know everyone!


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jun 26, 2012)

buttons93 said:


> Hello! I am Alexis, 19 y/o F. EMT-B. Have my certs and everything! Just trying to land a job
> 
> But having fun volunteering at local hospitals



Good luck job hunting but don't give up volunteering when you find one. 



crazychick said:


> Hi everyone!!!! Im Jessi and getting back into EMS again. Had my EMT-B 6 years ago and let it lapse, plus really young. Signed up for my volunteer fire squad since they really dont have much!!!! Cant wait to get to know everyone!



Welcome back to EMS now that you're older and wiser  



We're glad to have you both. EMS needs dedicated vollys who are excited about the profession and the fact that you are here proves that you are both


----------



## Expat (Jun 28, 2012)

Paramedic for 911 based EMS service in southern (hot) USA. 

Started as a volunteer bag carrier / chest compressor 8 years ago.

Generally really love the job, but getting old and tired and the second half of the 24 hour shift seems really, really long some nights.

Would like to earn more money and not work as hard, but don't know what I would enjoy doing as much.....

Joined the forum as a way to avoid studying A&P for a few hours!


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jun 28, 2012)

Expat said:


> Paramedic for 911 based EMS service in southern (hot) USA.
> 
> Started as a volunteer bag carrier / chest compressor 8 years ago.
> 
> ...



Welcome to EMTLIFE Expat. Glad you could join us.


----------



## HeatStroke (Jun 28, 2012)

Hey guys, long time lurker, first time poster. I just got all my certs about a month ago. I've applied for all EMT/ED Tech jobs available within an hour drive of Phoenix, AZ. Unfortunately, I haven't had any luck yet and there isn't any sort of volunteer EMS service in the area or I'd join one in an instant. You guys have any other suggestions to boost my resume? I've taken some classes on the texas A&M WMD website on WMDs and terrorism awareness because they were required by my EMT course. I put them on my resume, should I do some more? Are there any other things like this out there on line?

I want to continue on with my education to get my paramedic as well but I'd like to already be working as an EMT for a while so I can get some experience or at least be able to know how to schedule my schooling around work.


----------



## emt27 (Jun 29, 2012)

*Newbie!*

Just thought I would introduce myself. Just finished my EMT course and passed the NREMT first try at 70 questions. Was not expecting the test to be like that all. I would necessarily call it difficult, but I had absolutely no idea if I failed it or not. It sure felt like I was guessing half the time haha. Now that I've passed I have to wait a couple months for the state to give me their cert. My plan from there forward is to begin with volunteering with the local fire dept until I can get a job with the local private ambulance company. Looking forward to being involved in this forum and the EMS community in general!


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jun 29, 2012)

HeatStroke said:


> Hey guys, long time lurker, first time poster. I just got all my certs about a month ago. I've applied for all EMT/ED Tech jobs available within an hour drive of Phoenix, AZ. Unfortunately, I haven't had any luck yet and there isn't any sort of volunteer EMS service in the area or I'd join one in an instant. You guys have any other suggestions to boost my resume? I've taken some classes on the texas A&M WMD website on WMDs and terrorism awareness because they were required by my EMT course. I put them on my resume, should I do some more? Are there any other things like this out there on line?
> 
> I want to continue on with my education to get my paramedic as well but I'd like to already be working as an EMT for a while so I can get some experience or at least be able to know how to schedule my schooling around work.



Welcome to the forum.



emt27 said:


> Just thought I would introduce myself. Just finished my EMT course and passed the NREMT first try at 70 questions. Was not expecting the test to be like that all. I would necessarily call it difficult, but I had absolutely no idea if I failed it or not. It sure felt like I was guessing half the time haha. Now that I've passed I have to wait a couple months for the state to give me their cert. My plan from there forward is to begin with volunteering with the local fire dept until I can get a job with the local private ambulance company. Looking forward to being involved in this forum and the EMS community in general!



Good work. We look forward to your input.


----------



## MedFire (Jul 3, 2012)

I'm Shane 33 started 15 years ago with a county based 911 service to many certs to list. Thankful to have a job and to lazy to do anything else. "Living The Dream"


----------



## Rsxtacee (Jul 8, 2012)

Hi everyone!

I'm Ryan. 27 y/o M. Just started my EMT-B course after hitting the reset button in life. Decided my career path wasn't for me. Always had a passion for this and want to eventually go Medic for a FD, but we'll see! Anyway, I've been extremely excited since I started my course and I can't wait to see where this takes me. 

Cheers!


----------



## URI (Jul 8, 2012)

*Introductions*

Hey Ryan,
Welcome to EMT LIFE! 
My name is Jay, 28 y/o EMT who is in paramedic school. Let me be the first to tell you how beneficial this site will be to you, both trough out school
and your career. In just a few months this site has increased my learning substantially. Welcome and enjoy.


----------



## med51fl (Jul 8, 2012)

Howdy all.  I am a paramedic / firefighter that has been doing this for 18 years.  I have spent most of this time working in a urban fire-rescue system with 10 years also working part-time in a rural 911 EMS system.  I enjoy the EMS aspects and I am looking to get away from the fire-rescue model.  I would like to eventually move to a "pure" 911 EMS department.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jul 8, 2012)

MedFire said:


> I'm Shane 33 started 15 years ago with a county based 911 service to many certs to list. Thankful to have a job and to lazy to do anything else. "Living The Dream"



Glad to have you and your certs  Welcome to EMTLIFE.



Rsxtacee said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I'm Ryan. 27 y/o M. Just started my EMT-B course after hitting the reset button in life. Decided my career path wasn't for me. Always had a passion for this and want to eventually go Medic for a FD, but we'll see! Anyway, I've been extremely excited since I started my course and I can't wait to see where this takes me.
> 
> Cheers!



Never to late to change direction. We're glad you brought your passion for EMS with you to EMTLIFE.



URI said:


> Hey Ryan,
> Welcome to EMT LIFE!
> My name is Jay, 28 y/o EMT who is in paramedic school. Let me be the first to tell you how beneficial this site will be to you, both trough out school
> and your career. In just a few months this site has increased my learning substantially. Welcome and enjoy.



Hi, Jay I'm glad you could join us. I'm also glad you're finding the site of benefit.



med51fl said:


> Howdy all.  I am a paramedic / firefighter that has been doing this for 18 years.  I have spent most of this time working in a urban fire-rescue system with 10 years also working part-time in a rural 911 EMS system.  I enjoy the EMS aspects and I am looking to get away from the fire-rescue model.  I would like to eventually move to a "pure" 911 EMS department.



Always glad to have a Firemedic here at EMTLIFE, and I wish you the best of luck in your search for an EMS only service. Part of the reason EMTLIFE was started was to give folks who were more interested in the EMS side of things a place to discuss EMS issues as opposed to some of the other sites that tend to lean toward fire department issues.


----------



## MexDefender (Jul 8, 2012)

I didn't see this earlier. 

I'm Jason, 22 years old and finally found direction thanks to the EMT school and I am very excited to become a part of the Ambulance service. I studied hard and after my clinicals it really clicked with me and I can't wait to start helping others as I saw in the field.


----------



## emtAsh (Jul 8, 2012)

*Hey yall! Im Ashley and Im 23 years old. I have been a first responder for 3 years and just recently became EMT B certified. In a little over a month I will be taking registry for Advanced EMT. I look forward to meeting new people on here and also learning new tricks and tips. *


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jul 8, 2012)

MexDefender said:


> I didn't see this earlier.
> 
> I'm Jason, 22 years old and finally found direction thanks to the EMT school and I am very excited to become a part of the Ambulance service. I studied hard and after my clinicals it really clicked with me and I can't wait to start helping others as I saw in the field.





emtAsh said:


> *Hey yall! Im Ashley and Im 23 years old. I have been a first responder for 3 years and just recently became EMT B certified. In a little over a month I will be taking registry for Advanced EMT. I look forward to meeting new people on here and also learning new tricks and tips. *



Welcome to the forum. Good luck to you both.


----------



## MaxExam (Jul 8, 2012)

Hello everyone,
                     My name is Scott, im 33(in 4 days) & im from south east connecticut.  I completed my EMT course in April this year, passed both the Practical Exam & NREMT test in June.  Im getting a later start in EMS then many of you, but im dedicated, motivated & ready to improve.
                     I want to thank all of the Veterans of this forum(a long list to type) for sharing your knowledge and experience.  I have been reading many of the threads for the past couple weeks & many of the scenarios have already taught me some valuable lessons.  In fact i also want to thank the creator(s) of this Forum because i genuinely believe along with my OJT/FTO program & Future  Book learning's, EMTLIFE will have a significant impact on my growth in EMS.  
                   I already know i cant "save them all" however, if what i learn from the Highly Intelligent Regulars of EMTLIFE gives me a better chance of any save at all, i hope it will make you proud that it was learned in this Forum.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jul 8, 2012)

MaxExam said:


> Hello everyone,
> My name is Scott, im 33(in 4 days) & im from south east connecticut.  I completed my EMT course in April this year, passed both the Practical Exam & NREMT test in June.  Im getting a later start in EMS then many of you, but im dedicated, motivated & ready to improve.
> I want to thank all of the Veterans of this forum(a long list to type) for sharing your knowledge and experience.  I have been reading many of the threads for the past couple weeks & many of the scenarios have already taught me some valuable lessons.  In fact i also want to thank the creator(s) of this Forum because i genuinely believe along with my OJT/FTO program & Future  Book learning's, EMTLIFE will have a significant impact on my growth in EMS.
> I already know i cant "save them all" however, if what i learn from the Highly Intelligent Regulars of EMTLIFE gives me a better chance of any save at all, i hope it will make you proud that it was learned in this Forum.



Glad to have you here MaxExam.


----------



## Wheel (Jul 8, 2012)

*Hello, All*

Hey guys,

I've been lurking here for a while now soaking up some knowledge and learning the use of the search function, but I decided to go ahead and make an account in case I have something pertinent to add to the conversation as soon as I can find a job.

A little about me, I'm a newly registered medic in central Arkansas, and I'm looking for somewhere to some good experience under my belt with an organization that values education and development of its employees as I try to find my niche in the field. If anyone happens to have any suggestions I'd love to hear them, as information from new sources is always welcome.

I also want to thank all of the regular posters here for their commitment to answering questions for new people like me. I've already learned new things and have been challenged to examine myself as a provider already, and I hope that this continues as I grow. I look forward to contributing here in the future.

Wheel


----------



## emtAsh (Jul 8, 2012)

Welcome Wheel =) I am also new to this site.


----------



## abckidsmom (Jul 8, 2012)

Welcome to the forums, both of you!


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jul 8, 2012)

Wheel said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I've been lurking here for a while now soaking up some knowledge and learning the use of the search function, but I decided to go ahead and make an account in case I have something pertinent to add to the conversation as soon as I can find a job.
> 
> ...



Welcome Wheel I've moved your intro here so that every one can see it


----------



## Skittles (Jul 13, 2012)

Hi, my real name is Audree! I'm currently an assistant manager at a convenience store, but I have all the training to be a medical assistant. Once I finished my externship and tried to find a job, I found out just how hard it is to find a job when everyone is an MA. I've decided I wanted to be an EMT quite a while ago, and like Wheel, have been lurking here for a while, trying to get a feel for the community. I don't know when I'll be starting EMT classes, I have to wait until the community college offers it again (probably next January) or the local fire department gets one set up. I'd eventually like to go on to get my EMT-P, and maybe move further up the ladder.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jul 13, 2012)

Skittles said:


> Hi, my real name is Audree! I'm currently an assistant manager at a convenience store, but I have all the training to be a medical assistant. Once I finished my externship and tried to find a job, I found out just how hard it is to find a job when everyone is an MA. I've decided I wanted to be an EMT quite a while ago, and like Wheel, have been lurking here for a while, trying to get a feel for the community. I don't know when I'll be starting EMT classes, I have to wait until the community college offers it again (probably next January) or the local fire department gets one set up. I'd eventually like to go on to get my EMT-P, and maybe move further up the ladder.



Awesome welcome to the forum skittles we're glad you decided to step out into the light as it were. Keep us up to date on your progress and in the meantime enjoy the site


----------



## chillybreeze (Jul 18, 2012)

*Hi!  New to the site*

Hi everyone!  Im new to the site but not new to ems.  Ive been an emt since 1983.  I had to take a few years off to take care of my mother but couldnt stay away.  Im an Intermediate with 2 fire depts and getting ready to take the medic class around the first of the year.  I cant wait to get to meet everyone and share knowledge and experiences.  Thanks :mellow:


----------



## emtva724 (Jul 18, 2012)

EMT-B from VA, a volunteer at the moment but waiting on reciprocity to work in NC where i have a full time job offer. Was a deputy for four years until i started volunteering and then got hooked on EMS. have had my EVOC for three years now and have been on many many calls. I am from a podunk lil town in southern VA but our call volume is crazy since their are three agencies within the county but we are the only squad staffed 24/7 by either volunteers or a few paid staff that we have...


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jul 18, 2012)

chillybreeze said:


> Hi everyone!  Im new to the site but not new to ems.  Ive been an emt since 1983.  I had to take a few years off to take care of my mother but couldnt stay away.  Im an Intermediate with 2 fire depts and getting ready to take the medic class around the first of the year.  I cant wait to get to meet everyone and share knowledge and experiences.  Thanks :mellow:





emtva724 said:


> EMT-B from VA, a volunteer at the moment but waiting on reciprocity to work in NC where i have a full time job offer. Was a deputy for four years until i started volunteering and then got hooked on EMS. have had my EVOC for three years now and have been on many many calls. I am from a podunk lil town in southern VA but our call volume is crazy since their are three agencies within the county but we are the only squad staffed 24/7 by either volunteers or a few paid staff that we have...



Welcome to EMTLIFE guys


----------



## chillybreeze (Jul 18, 2012)

thanks a bunch!!


----------



## dsmemt (Jul 19, 2012)

Hey all i'm from iowa and just finished up my emt-b class and testing (i passed ). Now starting medic school in the fall


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jul 19, 2012)

dsmemt said:


> Hey all i'm from iowa and just finished up my emt-b class and testing (i passed ). Now starting medic school in the fall



Congrats. Nice work passing good luck with medic school  Welcome to EMTLIFE


----------



## Iowaemtb (Jul 19, 2012)

dsmemt said:


> Hey all i'm from iowa and just finished up my emt-b class and testing (i passed ). Now starting medic school in the fall



Approx what area of Iowa are you?  Where do you plan to go to medic school?


----------



## Jzilla (Jul 26, 2012)

*Hello All!*

Hello everyone!

I am in the process of enrolling for EMT-Basic at my local college.  I have been working in a factory for about 5 years now as an Engineer and have finally made the decision to jump into EMS.  I have been wanting to be a Paramedic since I graduated high school so I am pretty amped about finally taking the plunge!  


Looking forward to joining the team!


----------



## dacrowley (Jul 26, 2012)

Welcome! 

What's your reason for deciding to become an EMT?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 26, 2012)

dacrowley said:


> Welcome!
> 
> What's your reason for deciding to become an EMT?



He wrote he wanted to be a Paramedic since high school... So EMT is a Good first step, no?


----------



## Jzilla (Jul 26, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> He wrote he wanted to be a Paramedic since high school... So EMT is a Good first step, no?



Yeah that is the main reason for becoming an EMT.  I can't really explain why I want to become a medic.  I guess it's being able to help people, the pressure, and the unexpected.  As an individual I function better in high pressure life or death bursts that the EMS community deals with.  What actually triggered the thought was a car accident I was in with my girlfriend (now wife) and her cousin when the car wound up on its side about to flip into a marsh.  I surprised myself with my own knowledge and abilities making sure everyone was safe until help arrived.  I walked around with a smile on my face for a week after, it was a great feeling knowing I did everything I could and made a difference.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jul 27, 2012)

Welcome to the forum Jzilla. I've moved your post here to the intro thread so everyone can meet you 

Good luck with your class and please keep us up to date on how your progress toward your P patch goes.


----------



## pilotmedic (Jul 27, 2012)

*oldtimer now NREMTP saying hello all*

Passed my original emtp class in 1981 I worked in a high volume EMS system for 14 years got burnt out. Not at the age of 52 after being out of EMS for 13 years I just recertified as a NREMTP.
Many changes but I am ready to do it again. I really want to do some international stuff and I am looking to get mt CCEMTP to get back into aviation medicine.

Well here I go again...hello to all my brothers and sisters here

Cheers
Mike


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jul 27, 2012)

pilotmedic said:


> Passed my original emtp class in 1981 I worked in a high volume EMS system for 14 years got burnt out. Not at the age of 52 after being out of EMS for 13 years I just recertified as a NREMTP.
> Many changes but I am ready to do it again. I really want to do some international stuff and I am looking to get mt CCEMTP to get back into aviation medicine.
> 
> Well here I go again...hello to all my brothers and sisters here
> ...



Welcome back.


----------



## CASacDude (Jul 29, 2012)

Hi everyone!
I live in Northern California, have been an EMT-B for a little over 2 years and am currently in nursing school and set to graduate next May. I've been cruising around the site reading various posts for over a year and decided I should finally create a profile


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 29, 2012)

Welcome to all the recent new members! Ask lots of questions!


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jul 29, 2012)

CASacDude said:


> Hi everyone!
> I live in Northern California, have been an EMT-B for a little over 2 years and am currently in nursing school and set to graduate next May. I've been cruising around the site reading various posts for over a year and decided I should finally create a profile



Welcome to the site CASacDude, I hope you find your answers here, and if not as n7lxi said please feel free to ask


----------



## NewEmtB (Jul 29, 2012)

Hey all, New member

21 years old from Socal. Studying to get my EMT-B right now. only 3 more weeks to go. 

Looking to get an EMT position soon, and hopefully get to the main goal of firefighting in the future.


----------



## FunkyAnesthetic (Jul 30, 2012)

*Intorduction*

Hello All,

I'm a 19 year old NREMT-B from So Cal going to undergraduate school in No Cal.

I am looking to expand my knowledge and hopefully avoid making some mistakes by learning from the experience of others.  

Cheers,
Cam


----------



## TB 3541 (Jul 30, 2012)

Hey guys, welcome to the board!


----------



## E3033377Adam (Jul 30, 2012)

*About me*

I am 29 and have tried all sorts of career choices.  Mostly I have worked in and managed restaurants.  I moved to NC from KS (wow what a difference) to get married and now I work with.. I mean for a corporate retail pharmacy.... omg. retail is like rehell.  I took an emt-b class because my cousin who was like a brother to me wanted to but leukeemia got the best of him.  That class was the best thing I have ever done!  I have no ems personel in any of my family so I am starting the new trend.  I am volunteering with a local fire department so I can get some hands on experience and I have an interview with a private ambulance/taxi company this week which will hopefully get me employed with the county EMS. This is all apart of my master plan to get experience and move back to KS so I can be closer to family and brew my own beer with the love and support of allllll my family!


----------



## TB 3541 (Jul 30, 2012)

E3033377Adam said:


> I am 29 and have tried all sorts of career choices.  Mostly I have worked in and managed restaurants.  I moved to NC from KS (wow what a difference) to get married and now I work with.. I mean for a corporate retail pharmacy.... omg. retail is like rehell.  I took an emt-b class because my cousin who was like a brother to me wanted to but leukeemia got the best of him.  That class was the best thing I have ever done!  I have no ems personel in any of my family so I am starting the new trend.  I am volunteering with a local fire department so I can get some hands on experience and I have an interview with a private ambulance/taxi company this week which will hopefully get me employed with the county EMS. This is all apart of my master plan to get experience and move back to KS so I can be closer to family and brew my own beer with the love and support of allllll my family!



Hey, welcome to the forum! Sounds like you have it mostly figured out, but if you need direction, you've definitely come to a great place. Good luck with your journey!


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jul 30, 2012)

NewEmtB said:


> Hey all, New member
> 
> 21 years old from Socal. Studying to get my EMT-B right now. only 3 more weeks to go.
> 
> Looking to get an EMT position soon, and hopefully get to the main goal of firefighting in the future.





FunkyAnesthetic said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I'm a 19 year old NREMT-B from So Cal going to undergraduate school in No Cal.
> 
> ...





E3033377Adam said:


> I am 29 and have tried all sorts of career choices.  Mostly I have worked in and managed restaurants.  I moved to NC from KS (wow what a difference) to get married and now I work with.. I mean for a corporate retail pharmacy.... omg. retail is like rehell.  I took an emt-b class because my cousin who was like a brother to me wanted to but leukeemia got the best of him.  That class was the best thing I have ever done!  I have no ems personel in any of my family so I am starting the new trend.  I am volunteering with a local fire department so I can get some hands on experience and I have an interview with a private ambulance/taxi company this week which will hopefully get me employed with the county EMS. This is all apart of my master plan to get experience and move back to KS so I can be closer to family and brew my own beer with the love and support of allllll my family!



Welcome to the site all  We look forward to hearing from you as you progress in your new careers.


----------



## Cos (Aug 2, 2012)

*Hello All*

Just wanted to take a moment to introduce myself.

My name is Marco. Live in San Diego, CA. 

Been lurking for a bit, decided to say hello, join in some discussions, and learn what I can.

I went to school and got my EMT-B back in Dec of 2010. I haven't been working as an EMT...just been doing some volunteer work around here with it. I have finally decided to start a career. I would love to go to medic school. Of course, putting in the box time is that first step which I have decided to go and do. 

So now I am at work to recert my EMT-B. Signed up for a refresher, have a few other things to get done then off to apply and get the resume out there!

Thank you all for the informative boards, and again I am looking forward to learning what I can!

Thanks!


----------



## bigbaldguy (Aug 2, 2012)

Cos said:


> Just wanted to take a moment to introduce myself.
> 
> My name is Marco. Live in San Diego, CA.
> 
> ...



Welcome to the site Marco


----------



## MAMed (Aug 3, 2012)

Hi all! Just wanted to say hi! I am thinking about becoming an EMT and working in the field to save up some money since I can't afford med school at the moment. 23 year old living in sunny Orange County, CA.


----------



## RSKS (Aug 5, 2012)

Hey!

I'm a 27 year old married mom of 2 boys. My husband is a former fire fighter, EMT-B, EMT-P and he is currently a critical care flight paramedic. I became a NREMT-B in May 2012 and I start my first job as an EMT at a private ambulance company this month. I'm also a nursing student. I love EMS and can't wait to get my feet wet in what I hope to be a long public service career dedicated to helping others. Sounds cheesy, but it's how I feel.


----------



## SubiEmt (Aug 5, 2012)

Hey everyone,

New to the boards. Just passed my national 3 days ago! 21 years young. Attending MT.sac fire. Currently living in Corona CA. Employed with 24 hour fitness chino hills. Looking to test and interview with a few respected company's real soon. Love building and tuning 90-99 DSM eclipses/talons and of course subies (wrx/sti) I look forward to posting more! 

-austin


----------



## TB 3541 (Aug 5, 2012)

MAMed said:


> Hi all! Just wanted to say hi! I am thinking about becoming an EMT and working in the field to save up some money since I can't afford med school at the moment. 23 year old living in sunny Orange County, CA.





RSKS said:


> Hey!
> 
> I'm a 27 year old married mom of 2 boys. My husband is a former fire fighter, EMT-B, EMT-P and he is currently a critical care flight paramedic. I became a NREMT-B in May 2012 and I start my first job as an EMT at a private ambulance company this month. I'm also a nursing student. I love EMS and can't wait to get my feet wet in what I hope to be a long public service career dedicated to helping others. Sounds cheesy, but it's how I feel.





SubiEmt said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> New to the boards. Just passed my national 3 days ago! 21 years young. Attending MT.sac fire. Currently living in Corona CA. Employed with 24 hour fitness chino hills. Looking to test and interview with a few respected company's real soon. Love building and tuning 90-99 DSM eclipses/talons and of course subies (wrx/sti) I look forward to posting more!
> 
> -austin



Hey guys, welcome! We're glad to have you all here.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Aug 5, 2012)

MAMed said:


> Hi all! Just wanted to say hi! I am thinking about becoming an EMT and working in the field to save up some money since I can't afford med school at the moment. 23 year old living in sunny Orange County, CA.





RSKS said:


> Hey!
> 
> I'm a 27 year old married mom of 2 boys. My husband is a former fire fighter, EMT-B, EMT-P and he is currently a critical care flight paramedic. I became a NREMT-B in May 2012 and I start my first job as an EMT at a private ambulance company this month. I'm also a nursing student. I love EMS and can't wait to get my feet wet in what I hope to be a long public service career dedicated to helping others. Sounds cheesy, but it's how I feel.





SubiEmt said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> New to the boards. Just passed my national 3 days ago! 21 years young. Attending MT.sac fire. Currently living in Corona CA. Employed with 24 hour fitness chino hills. Looking to test and interview with a few respected company's real soon. Love building and tuning 90-99 DSM eclipses/talons and of course subies (wrx/sti) I look forward to posting more!
> 
> -austin



Welcome to the forum guys/gals. Happy to have you here.


----------



## Gorgeousgeorge (Aug 6, 2012)

*Hi all*

Just wanted to introduce myself.

I am new to boards (as of today), which I found, as I was doing as search for some EMT info.

Started volunteering with a Fire Deparment about a month ago, about to take EMT-b training here in September, really looking forward to it.

I am 23 years old, graduated from college (Oregon State University) last year with a BA in History, started working as a volunteer coordinator for the Medical Reserve Corps (a volunteer disaster group) very worth while checking out.  Really getting into emergency response and working with a variety of people in the medical field got me really interested in EMS.

Hoping to make this a career, even though this is not what I planned when I first went to college, granted a degree in history only makes me qualified to work at starbucks.

Looking to get onto a private ambulance company when I finish my training in December (granted I pass the tests.) and begin a career with EMS.

Looking forward to learning a lot from all of you, and from what I have gleaned from some of the threads, there is some vast knowledge here, which hopefully I will be able to learn from, and eventually contribute too!

And one last thing, as football season is almost among us,

Go Beavs!


----------



## bigbaldguy (Aug 6, 2012)

Gorgeousgeorge said:


> Just wanted to introduce myself.
> 
> I am new to boards (as of today), which I found, as I was doing as search for some EMT info.
> 
> ...



We're happy to have you here Gorgeousgeorge. Welcome to EMTLIFE.


----------



## CANDawg (Aug 6, 2012)

Gorgeousgeorge said:


> Just wanted to introduce myself.
> 
> I am new to boards (as of today), which I found, as I was doing as search for some EMT info.
> 
> ...



One question: Do you live up to your username?


----------



## Gorgeousgeorge (Aug 7, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> We're happy to have you here Gorgeousgeorge. Welcome to EMTLIFE.



Thank you BigBaldGuy I am happy to be here!


----------



## Gorgeousgeorge (Aug 7, 2012)

dbo789 said:


> One question: Do you live up to your username?



Haha I try to, except I haven't been knocked out in one punch by a Pikey Iirishmen yet.


----------



## Grim Reaper (Aug 13, 2012)

*That Guy Over There*

A friend of mine turned me on to this site and I'm actually enjoying what I have seen of it so far. I am a 34 year old EMT, don't really like to share where I am from or any intimate details, but it is the east coast of the United States. Death has a strange habit of following me around and the nickname I was given at my station is "Grim Reaper" because of the number of fatalities that seem to happen when I am around. 

I work for my local volunteer fire company as a lieutent, where I have been for nearly 17 years (had my EMT license for about 15). I don't actually have a full time job, except for maybe my dedication to the department, because of some lucky breaks in my 20's that ended up giving me stable income for what I can only imagine will be the rest of my life. Though I do consulting for a few EMS agencies in my area, and do occasionally run with an ambulance crew when they are short staffed.

I would say plain and simple, I got lucky in my career and that lets me lead the life I could have only dreamed of. Hopefully people never get smart enough to stop hurting themselves or each other, at that point I might be a bit screwed. ^_^

Anyway, hope to be a nice addition to the community, and if anyone is interested, I have been writing a blog depicting my calls and views (yeah, boring, I know).


----------



## TB 3541 (Aug 13, 2012)

Grim Reaper said:


> A friend of mine turned me on to this site and I'm actually enjoying what I have seen of it so far. I am a 34 year old EMT, don't really like to share where I am from or any intimate details, but it is the east coast of the United States. Death has a strange habit of following me around and the nickname I was given at my station is "Grim Reaper" because of the number of fatalities that seem to happen when I am around.
> 
> I work for my local volunteer fire company as a lieutent, where I have been for nearly 17 years (had my EMT license for about 15). I don't actually have a full time job, except for maybe my dedication to the department, because of some lucky breaks in my 20's that ended up giving me stable income for what I can only imagine will be the rest of my life. Though I do consulting for a few EMS agencies in my area, and do occasionally run with an ambulance crew when they are short staffed.
> 
> ...



Hey, welcome to emtlife! It sounds like you _will _be a nice addition to the community! I'm interested in reading your blog. Post us a link to it!


----------



## MrJones (Aug 13, 2012)

Long story short - I'm a retired US Army First Sergeant embarking on a new career. Completed the SOLO Wilderness EMT program and got my national certification and now getting ready to start a paramedic program and do some job hunting.


----------



## TB 3541 (Aug 13, 2012)

firstshirt said:


> Long story short - I'm a retired US Army First Sergeant embarking on a new career. Completed the SOLO Wilderness EMT program and got my national certification and now getting ready to start a paramedic program and do some job hunting.



Welcome to the board!


----------



## taylor24 (Aug 17, 2012)

Thank you for your service, *firstshirt*! Best of luck with your new career.


----------



## taylor24 (Aug 17, 2012)

*Newbie here!*

Hello, all! Newbie here!

My name is Taylor; I'm female, 21 years old, and getting ready to start my senior year in college. 

Suffice to say that I've had a lot of medical experiences! I was born 4 months premature (24 weeks gestation, 1lb 12oz at birth), and I have Hydrocephalus and very mild Cerebral Palsy. My first several years of life were filled with various health issues (the typical respiratory and development challenges faced by preemies, shunt malfunctions, a case of peritonitis, etc. etc.) but now I live a normal life. The Hydrocephalus is under control with a VP shunt, and the CP is mild enough that I wear a small AFO brace and walk with a slight limp; other than that I am fine and function normally.

I'm the daughter of a former police officer, and have grown up around law enforcement and medical personnel. Since June 2007, I've put my medical knowledge to use as a moulage (realistic injury makeup) artist and civilian role player for my local first responders - I've played everything from a hostage at gunpoint, to a trapped and injured earthquake victim, to a paranoid psychiatric patient! I'm also a member of CERT (Community Emergency Response Team) and am trained in small fire suppression, search and rescue, and basic trauma first aid. 

Tons of people over the years have told me that I should consider becoming a doctor, or some other type of work in the medical field. Lately, I have started more seriously considering that! I love the medical portions of our CERT practicals, and have really enjoyed getting to learn from medical staff in some of my role-playing experiences. 

I'll be graduating in May 2013 with a BA degree in International & Cultural Studies (cultures and languages are another fascination of mine), and have started looking into different schools and options to get certified as an EMT-B. So we'll see where this goes!  Any advice for me - suggested classes to take, etc.?

That's enough from me for now.... looking forward to getting to know the community here!


----------



## TB 3541 (Aug 17, 2012)

taylor24 said:


> Hello, all! Newbie here!
> 
> My name is Taylor; I'm female, 21 years old, and getting ready to start my senior year in college.
> 
> ...



Welcome the the forum, Taylor! That is quite an autobiography! While I am not from Missouri, and I cannot speak to what EMT courses are good to take in your area, there are people here from all over the world who can help you. Here are some threads to get you started:

http://www.emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=23382
http://www.emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=17615&highlight=emt+missouri

Again, welcome to EMTLife, and be sure to post often!


----------



## escherichiaColi0157 (Aug 23, 2012)

*Old EMT, new to site*

I work and live in San Diego. Teaching is my profession (elementary ed.). USAF (Ret.) jet mech on fighters and tankers. I have been an EMT with the sheriff's all-volunteer SAR/USAR group since 2000. As the Medical Unit's training sergeant (there are 12 different units) I am glad to find a site where I can read about other's experiences and obtain advice. I am considering going to school to get my EMT-P, but at 57 yo is that realistic?


----------



## Schroeder (Aug 23, 2012)

Hello everyone. I've just finished up my EMT course, and am waiting to take the NREMT. Every time I searched for answers to my questions pertaining to anything EMS, this place popped up every time. I finally bit the bullet and joined. 

I'm currently a pre-med student who took the EMT course because he was tired with the lack of patient care in his life.


----------



## Anjel (Aug 23, 2012)

escherichiaColi0157 said:


> I work and live in San Diego. Teaching is my profession (elementary ed.). USAF (Ret.) jet mech on fighters and tankers. I have been an EMT with the sheriff's all-volunteer SAR/USAR group since 2000. As the Medical Unit's training sergeant (there are 12 different units) I am glad to find a site where I can read about other's experiences and obtain advice. I am considering going to school to get my EMT-P, but at 57 yo is that realistic?


Welcome! Glad to have you. I'm Anjel. I'm kinda a big deal.  
And.... 

Absolutely! You should go for your medic! You have a great deal of experience. As long as you can devote the time and energy to it. Also could your user name be any longer? Lol


----------



## escherichiaColi0157 (Aug 23, 2012)

*Thanks!*

Well, as a matter of fact I did consider a longer username. But since that disease is so disgusting it seemed perfect. I enjoy studying diseases. Anyway, thanks for encouraging me to go for medic. I may be 57 but being in SAR you can't be out of shape. BTW, any advice on learning the pharmacology?


----------



## Anjel (Aug 23, 2012)

escherichiaColi0157 said:


> Well, as a matter of fact I did consider a longer username. But since that disease is so disgusting it seemed perfect. I enjoy studying diseases. Anyway, thanks for encouraging me to go for medic. I may be 57 but being in SAR you can't be out of shape. BTW, any advice on learning the pharmacology?



I used a dry erase board. Wrote in sharpie stuff like " name, type, class, indications etc" then I used a dry erase market and wrote my drugs over and over. 

I'm having a harder time with cardiology then I did pharm.


----------



## PJB (Aug 23, 2012)

My name is PJ im from metrowest massachusetts im a USAF reservist my AFSC is 4N0X1=medic. im 20 years old. currently need help finding a job. im engaged to a wonderful woman who is also AF. im lookin forward to learning from everyone i can on here.


----------



## hoop762 (Aug 24, 2012)

Hello everyone. The name is Brandon.  New paramedic here. Been in EMS for 2 years. Really enjoy surfing the forum looking for new topics to study. Thanks for keeping me busy!


----------



## EMSforever (Aug 24, 2012)

Hey guys! New EMT here, (Formerly NREMT-B, now its "EMT" - fancy) currently in school for AEMT and then eventually starting Medic school in December. Looking forward to talking with everybody and exchanging stories throughout my (hopefully) long EMS career! Dad was an EMT/Firefighter in NY for over 15 years and my mother has been a nurse (LPN) for over 20 so saving lifes is in my blood. I also manage a Krystal for those of you who live in the south lol. See "yall" around!


----------



## elegance382003 (Aug 25, 2012)

*Nice to meet ya'll!!*

Hello everybody!! My name is Sommer and I will be starting EMT class the end of the year. I am excited to get started. I currently work as a CSR for a payday loan company and after 2 years I need a change of scenery. I live in small town Texas with my husband, who is currently getting his EMT-B cert, and 4 fur babies (3 cats and a big ole German Shepherd). Can't wait to meet people and get started in the new chapter of my life!!


----------



## bigbaldguy (Aug 25, 2012)

escherichiaColi0157 said:


> I work and live in San Diego. Teaching is my profession (elementary ed.). USAF (Ret.) jet mech on fighters and tankers. I have been an EMT with the sheriff's all-volunteer SAR/USAR group since 2000. As the Medical Unit's training sergeant (there are 12 different units) I am glad to find a site where I can read about other's experiences and obtain advice. I am considering going to school to get my EMT-P, but at 57 yo is that realistic?



Of course it is. You're never too old to go back to school. 



Schroeder said:


> Hello everyone. I've just finished up my EMT course, and am waiting to take the NREMT. Every time I searched for answers to my questions pertaining to anything EMS, this place popped up every time.



That's because EMTLIFE has all the answers 



PJB said:


> My name is PJ im from metrowest massachusetts im a USAF reservist my AFSC is 4N0X1=medic. im 20 years old. currently need help finding a job. im engaged to a wonderful woman who is also AF. im lookin forward to learning from everyone i can on here.



Thank your for your service. 



hoop762 said:


> Hello everyone. The name is Brandon.  New paramedic here. Been in EMS for 2 years. Really enjoy surfing the forum looking for new topics to study. Thanks for keeping me busy!



Busy is good. Keep you off the streets and out of trouble. I could use a little of that myself.



EMSforever said:


> Dad was an EMT/Firefighter in NY for over 15 years and my mother has been a nurse (LPN) for over 20 so saving lifes is in my blood.



Hey what do you get when a firefighter marries a nurse? We look forward to finding out. Big shoes to fill hope you're up to it 



elegance382003 said:


> I live in small town Texas with my husband, who is currently getting his EMT-B cert, and 4 fur babies (3 cats and a big ole German Shepherd).



Awesome we're all about the fur kids here.


Welcome to the forum guys and gals


----------



## EMSforever (Aug 25, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> Hey what do you get when a firefighter marries a nurse? We look forward to finding out. Big shoes to fill hope you're up to it



Thanks for the welcome! And im gonna use that joke from now on lol. Im definitely up for it no doubt. All i think about nearly 24/7 is my EMS future. No backup plan for me, this is it


----------



## MJG (Aug 26, 2012)

Hello everyone!

I'll start off with writing a couple of lines about me:

I'm a german Paramedic (called Rettungsassistent) currently working in Hamburg and i have been working in EMS since 6 years by now. 
I've always been interested in how EMS are working all around the world, so i'm thrilled to find out what is going on over at your services. Right now i am currently preparing myself to study Paramedic Science in the UK next year (hopefully).

So if you are generally interested in german (european) EMS or if you've got specific questions don't hesitate to write me an email or aprivate message.

Disclaimer: As i'm still practicing my english, i'd be happy if you could excuse the mistakes i make. Maybe you could give me a hint on what i said (or typed  ) wrong. I'd really appreciate it.

Anyway - good to be on board - I'm hoping to learn a lot here. Maybe i can provide a little to your discussions from time to time.

PS: Plus i've been born and raised in Bavaria, so i can tell you a lot about the "Oktoberfest" as well


----------



## krtemt (Aug 27, 2012)

*coming back to EMS*

Hows it going? I am 28 y/o, twice married, EMS student, living in small town Texas. I am doing my EMT exit skill session on the 1st of September. Followed by my rotations. I am currently enrolled in an EMT thru Paramedic program and i cant wait till i get my paramedic cert. My wife will be joining me on this crazy journey by starting her EMT thru Paramedic course around the 1st of the year.

As my title says I am coming back to EMS, I was certified in California back in 2002, and I let it lapse. My screen name comes from when I was first certified as an EMT plus I was in Karate at the time.


----------



## Stimog (Aug 27, 2012)

Hey all, Just started my EMT Basic training here in North Carolina. Really enjoying the class so far and can't wait to get on an ambulance. I hope to eventually get  my paramedic certification.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Aug 28, 2012)

MJG said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I'll start off with writing a couple of lines about me:
> 
> ...



Don't worry your English is better than mine. Grüß dich! 



krtemt said:


> Hows it going? I am 28 y/o, twice married, EMS student, living in small town Texas. I am doing my EMT exit skill session on the 1st of September. Followed by my rotations. I am currently enrolled in an EMT thru Paramedic program and i cant wait till i get my paramedic cert. My wife will be joining me on this crazy journey by starting her EMT thru Paramedic course around the 1st of the year.
> 
> As my title says I am coming back to EMS, I was certified in California back in 2002, and I let it lapse. My screen name comes from when I was first certified as an EMT plus I was in Karate at the time.



Good god Giddings! Oh man the stories I could tell you about Giddings Tx, if only I could remember them.



Stimog said:


> Hey all, Just started my EMT Basic training here in North Carolina. Really enjoying the class so far and can't wait to get on an ambulance. I hope to eventually get  my paramedic certification.



Another NC guy! Glad to have you.

Welcome to the forum guys. Glad you could join us


----------



## Swimfinn (Aug 28, 2012)

well i forgot to introduce myself. I am from Maine. I volunteer with Kennebunk Fire and Rescue. I am a lifeguard with addendum certifications to make me eligible to be a first responder. I begin my basic class tomorrow.

My dad was the first paramedic in the town where we live and the surrounding towns, and my mom was a critical care while she was in nursing school. My dad now sells medical equipment to hospitals, and my mom is a CRNA. Im looking to follow in my moms footsteps and go into nursing myself. 

I swim year round, and I am going into my senior year of highschool. I love the puzzle a medical emergency presents and i love the adrenaline rush of a tone. I also love to help the people in my community and be part of something that I know is worthwhile. 

If you have any questions feel free to PM me.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Aug 28, 2012)

Swimfinn said:


> well i forgot to introduce myself. I am from Maine. I volunteer with Kennebunk Fire and Rescue. I am a lifeguard with addendum certifications to make me eligible to be a first responder. I begin my basic class tomorrow.
> 
> My dad was the first paramedic in the town where we live and the surrounding towns, and my mom was a critical care while she was in nursing school. My dad now sells medical equipment to hospitals, and my mom is a CRNA. Im looking to follow in my moms footsteps and go into nursing myself.
> 
> ...



Welcome to the forum swim. I have a lot of respect for life guards. I know it's not all sunbathing and playing in the sand


----------



## Swimfinn (Aug 28, 2012)

ah finally! i find people think youre stupid and blonde and dont know what you are doing, or they think you are more trained than you really are. 

ex: i was dealing with a kid having a seizure in the water and the mother ws yelling at me to give the kid some valium. i called her out on that one. hard. 

ex2: i told a guy that he smelled kinda drunk and he was acting kinda drunk. asked him if he had diabetes. he said yes. i told him i thought his bloodsugar was off. come to find out later he was hypoglycemic. 

oh well. what are yah gonna do?


----------



## firedad31 (Aug 29, 2012)

I've been in EMS for 20 + years just recently left the field for education. We'll see how the transition goes.


----------



## ChicKiddo (Aug 30, 2012)

*Hio*

Hi, I'm Whit.

 Over the hill noob at 26. Just finished my Utah EMT, and AEMT certs. After years in the service industry, bartending, and busting my bum I feel like I've finally found something I actually like doing =).


----------



## abulldog (Aug 31, 2012)

*hello*

Just wanted to pop in and say hello. I've been out of EMS for 18ish years and recently decided to volunteer again. Life got in the way the first time. Now that I am back in school for another medical field I decided to get back into it again. I have been lurking around here the last month or so trying to gain back information i might have lost.


----------



## SarahAus (Aug 31, 2012)

Hi everyone!  I've just completed my first week of EMT training and am so excited!  I was in the business world previously, and realised I couldn't handle a desk job anymore, and the medical field is where my place is.  I planned to do my RN in a couple of years, but EMT training is already making me wonder if maybe I should pursue paramedic instead


----------



## Trek7553 (Sep 5, 2012)

*New and excited!*

Hello,

I just wanted to stop in and introduce myself.  I just had my first day of EMT-B class and I can already tell that I'm really going to enjoy it.

I'm currently employed full-time in the IT field.  I'm hoping to be able to work part-time or volunteer in EMS once I finish the class.  If I love it, I may consider getting my paramedic and making a career out of it.

I'm excited!

-Trek


----------



## WriterAJP (Sep 6, 2012)

*Saying Hello*

Hi, I am officially introducing myself.  *s*  

I'm a writer, not an EMT, but writers need to research, so here I am to research how EMTs handle low-priority situations such as I might use in my novel.

I'm a former teacher, now writer, budding watercolor artist, and recently-ordained priest.  Sounds like a lot going on, but I'm oh-so-old....lol.

Anyway, hi!


----------



## bigbaldguy (Sep 6, 2012)

firedad31 said:


> I've been in EMS for 20 + years just recently left the field for education. We'll see how the transition goes.



Glad to have you firedad31. Always glad to have an experienced new member.



ChicKiddo said:


> Hi, I'm Whit.
> 
> Over the hill noob at 26. Just finished my Utah EMT, and AEMT certs. After years in the service industry, bartending, and busting my bum I feel like I've finally found something I actually like doing =).



The customer service skills you picked up tending bar will serve you well in EMS but get ready for a pay cut 



abulldog said:


> Just wanted to pop in and say hello. I've been out of EMS for 18ish years and recently decided to volunteer again. Life got in the way the first time. Now that I am back in school for another medical field I decided to get back into it again. I have been lurking around here the last month or so trying to gain back information i might have lost.



Lost? Most of it probably didn't exist 10 years ago  lots of changes as of late. Glad to have you here.



SarahAus said:


> Hi everyone!  I've just completed my first week of EMT training and am so excited!  I was in the business world previously, and realised I couldn't handle a desk job anymore, and the medical field is where my place is.  I planned to do my RN in a couple of years, but EMT training is already making me wonder if maybe I should pursue paramedic instead



Nurse or Paramedic are both good choices. We have some of each on this site and some who are both so you've come to the right plave.



Trek7553 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I just wanted to stop in and introduce myself.  I just had my first day of EMT-B class and I can already tell that I'm really going to enjoy it.
> 
> ...



Hey Trek  Glad you could make it. You didn't happen to talk to a big bald guy today did you? He was in the process of butchering an IV arm at the time.



WriterAJP said:


> Hi, I am officially introducing myself.  *s*
> 
> I'm a writer, not an EMT, but writers need to research, so here I am to research how EMTs handle low-priority situations such as I might use in my novel.
> 
> ...



Glad to have you padre. People around here can use all the prayers they can get  


On behalf of EMTLIFE welcome to the forum. Please look around and if you have any questions ask away that's what we're here for


----------



## Trek7553 (Sep 7, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> Hey Trek  Glad you could make it. You didn't happen to talk to a big bald guy today did you? He was in the process of butchering an IV arm at the time.



Nope, must have been someone else!  We're still just going over legal/ethical issues, haven't covered anything medical at all (just had the second class meeting).  I'm doing it through a hospital in the Denver area.


----------



## AtlasFlyer (Sep 14, 2012)

Hi all 

What a fabulous resource this site is, when I started researching EMT career info I had several specific questions and the handy-dandy search function here answered ALL of them. So thank you for answering my questions before I ever posted anything!

I was a flight attendant for 7 years, I lost everything career-wise with 9/11 and have spent the past 11 years as a stay-home mom. Now that my kids are older (and I'm pretty much certifiably insane from being home with them for so long) I'm ready to get back out in the working world again. Going back to flying is a no-go with the multi-day trips and with the plunge the commercial airline industry has taken I pretty much have no desire to work for the airlines ever again. A friend suggested I look into getting my EMT cert and I loved the idea but figured it would not be possible working the schedules with kids. Until I found this site and saw that doing part-time is actually possible! 

I'm probably going to register with the Ivy Tech program (Lawrence campus, Indianapolis) starting in Jan. 

Thanks for the info here! I look forward to being a part of your site


----------



## bigbaldguy (Sep 14, 2012)

AtlasFlyer said:


> Hi all
> 
> What a fabulous resource this site is, when I started researching EMT career info I had several specific questions and the handy-dandy search function here answered ALL of them. So thank you for answering my questions before I ever posted anything!
> 
> ...



EMT or F/A = same job different altitudes. I'm always amazed at the similarities between the two jobs.


Welcome to EMTLIFE


----------



## AtlasFlyer (Sep 14, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> EMT or F/A = same job different altitudes. I'm always amazed at the similarities between the two jobs.
> 
> 
> Welcome to EMTLIFE



Thanks for the welcome!

In training at AA we did a full week's worth of medical training. Full CPR (we had to perform it to standards though no card was issued to us), AED usage (those things are absolutely amazing), emergency childbirth, broken bone setting (stabilize with a magazine and tape it, hey we worked with what we had), etc.  Certainly not EMT/Paramedic training by any means but a very good basic introduction to medical issues.

I've been puked on, spit on, pooped on, fallen on, had more drunks pissing and barfing on themselves than I ever though I'd see in a lifetime... all while being hurled through the sky at 500mph.


----------



## STXmedic (Sep 14, 2012)

AtlasFlyer said:


> In training at AA we did a full week's worth of medical training.



So you already went through EMT training, then?


----------



## bigbaldguy (Sep 14, 2012)

AtlasFlyer said:


> Thanks for the welcome!
> 
> In training at AA we did a full week's worth of medical training. Full CPR (we had to perform it to standards though no card was issued to us), AED usage (those things are absolutely amazing), emergency childbirth, broken bone setting (stabilize with a magazine and tape it, hey we worked with what we had), etc.  Certainly not EMT/Paramedic training by any means but a very good basic introduction to medical issues.
> 
> I've been puked on, spit on, pooped on, fallen on, had more drunks pissing and barfing on themselves than I ever though I'd see in a lifetime... all while being hurled through the sky at 500mph.





PoeticInjustice said:


> So you already went through EMT training, then?



Actually I can honestly say my medical training during initial inflight training was more comprehensive by far then my basic class. Admittedly thas not saying a great deal. 
The training F/As receive is at least equivelant to a EFR level and probably closer to a basic level. Major difference is we don't get taught how to take a 
BP. FAs can also administer more medications believe it or not.


----------



## AtlasFlyer (Sep 14, 2012)

First Responder training is a pretty good description of what we did. 

There were 3 levels of "kits" onboard the planes. A very basic kit with bandaids and such, a First Aid Kit with burn gel, gauze, other assorted stuff like that and the FAA required EMK that was latched with a seal and if that seal was broken we had a LOT of paperwork to fill out.. It had medications, airways, other higher end medical stuff that we as F/As were NOT ALLOWED to touch under any circumstances, but we could give to an MD or a DO. And then fill out lots of paperwork afterwards.

It's been a while since I've gone through my books from class, I went through new-hire F/A class at American Eagle in 1995 and American Airlines in 2001! So the specifics of what exactly is in the different kits has vacated the brain.   But I'll go look it up if anyone's curious, I still have all my training materials. I even used to teach new-hire & recurrent F/As at Eagle in 2000/2001.  

Were you a F/A too, bigbaldguy?


----------



## ipkes (Sep 14, 2012)

Hey everyone I just found these forums when searching around online. I did a bit of browsing and the forums seem very professional, also an awesome place to chat with others in pre-hospital care. Can't wait to talk to you all about numerous topics!

Well a little about me...
- I'm 23 years old.
- I live in Colorado. 
- Current EMT student and am absolutely loving the class thus far.
- Planning on getting my IV as soon as I pass the National in December.
- I am currently a volly ff and am excited to be able to run the medical side of the job.
- Im currently debating either joining a private ambulance company after I get my cert or trying to join ski patrol since I love the mountains and snowboarding.

Talk to you all soon!


----------



## bigbaldguy (Sep 14, 2012)

AtlasFlyer said:


> First Responder training is a pretty good description of what we did.
> 
> There were 3 levels of "kits" onboard the planes. A very basic kit with bandaids and such, a First Aid Kit with burn gel, gauze, other assorted stuff like that and the FAA required EMK that was latched with a seal and if that seal was broken we had a LOT of paperwork to fill out.. It had medications, airways, other higher end medical stuff that we as F/As were NOT ALLOWED to touch under any circumstances, but we could give to an MD or a DO. And then fill out lots of paperwork afterwards.
> 
> ...




Sorry if it's huge I'm in class and will edit later.
Current as of July 2012.


----------



## AtlasFlyer (Sep 14, 2012)

Laminated & everything!


----------



## bigbaldguy (Sep 14, 2012)

AtlasFlyer said:


> Laminated & everything!



Sorry it's hard to tell in that photo but it's the actual EMK from a plane with the list if contents on the side. Yes I've been a FA for 17 years, the EMT thing is a relatively new development.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Sep 14, 2012)

ipkes said:


> Hey everyone I just found these forums when searching around online. I did a bit of browsing and the forums seem very professional, also an awesome place to chat with others in pre-hospital care. Can't wait to talk to you all about numerous topics!
> 
> Well a little about me...
> - I'm 23 years old.
> ...



Welcome to EMTLIFE ipkes. I'd go for the ski patrol. Way cooler uniform.


----------



## AtlasFlyer (Sep 14, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> Sorry it's hard to tell in that photo but it's the actual EMK from a plane with the list if contents on the side. Yes I've been a FA for 17 years, the EMT thing is a relatively new development.



You would have started roughly the same time I did!

Glad to know I'm not the only F/A with the crazy idea of going to EMT school


----------



## bigbaldguy (Sep 14, 2012)

AtlasFlyer said:


> You would have started roughly the same time I did!
> 
> Glad to know I'm not the only F/A with the crazy idea of going to EMT school



There are a number of female FAs I work with who are currently paramedics and love it. The skills of each reinforce each other very well.


----------



## AtlasFlyer (Sep 14, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> There are a number of female FAs I work with who are currently paramedics and love it. The skills of each reinforce each other very well.



I agree! Very much.


----------



## Heylove (Sep 15, 2012)

*Welcome Atlas*

I feel ya. Especially about the kids driving you crazy. I had five.

And I'm an "older" woman who decided to enter this insane career, too.

It's fun.  Enjoy!


----------



## CPandzic (Sep 17, 2012)

*Hey everyone! (I should get used to saying y'all now though. Lol.)*

I first started my career in EMS at Citrus College in Glendora, CA in 2009 and have been an EMT-B since then. I took some fire classes with no degree YET. I have been active in the field with a private ambulance service in Los Angeles, CA up until last month when my wife and I made the move to my dads in Gainesville, GA. I'm now looking for a job out here (which I just posted about in the employment section) and i'm not having much luck. It seems like I have to get my AEMT or P cert to be anyone out here, which I planned on doing anyway, but this is just forcing me to do so. I am seeking a career in the fire service and just enjoying life!


----------



## bigbaldguy (Sep 17, 2012)

CPandzic said:


> I first started my career in EMS at Citrus College in Glendora, CA in 2009 and have been an EMT-B since then. I took some fire classes with no degree YET. I have been active in the field with a private ambulance service in Los Angeles, CA up until last month when my wife and I made the move to my dads in Gainesville, GA. I'm now looking for a job out here (which I just posted about in the employment section) and i'm not having much luck. It seems like I have to get my AEMT or P cert to be anyone out here, which I planned on doing anyway, but this is just forcing me to do so. I am seeking a career in the fire service and just enjoying life!



Welcome to the forum CPandzic. Good luck with the job search. If you think getting a job as a B is tough in GA it's just as well you left Cali, I understand it's truly brutal there


----------



## CPandzic (Sep 17, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> Welcome to the forum CPandzic. Good luck with the job search. If you think getting a job as a B is tough in GA it's just as well you left Cali, I understand it's truly brutal there



I lived close to Los Angeles and there...sadly anyone with an emt cert shouldnt have any issue getting a job. There are an enormous amount of mom and pop bls transport companies in the area and its a snap to get hired at any of em. It may not be the best job or a career but its a job. With cost of living through the roof, you can't survive there as a basic if your not a firefighter. Which is nearly impossible to get into with thousands and thousands applying. Which is why I moved here. More opportunities available in the fire service and better opportunities with county ems and others that aren't available in the LA area.

Also my wife and I love it in the south. The people, the country, and everything about it. It's a great place to settle down.


----------



## RackCityEMT (Sep 19, 2012)

First this is an extremely amazing website it helped me answer some questions I had during late night study sessions. Im Dusty out of Fort Worth Texas I have just recently graduated EMT school, took NR, and got my state certification as an EMT-B. I am set to start with Medstar for there new hire academy in October and I would say I am extremely stoked about it. I am planning on going on to be a Paramedic and at some point would like to be a Licensed Paramedic.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Sep 19, 2012)

RackCityEMT said:


> First this is an extremely amazing website it helped me answer some questions I had during late night study sessions. Im Dusty out of Fort Worth Texas I have just recently graduated EMT school, took NR, and got my state certification as an EMT-B. I am set to start with Medstar for there new hire academy in October and I would say I am extremely stoked about it. I am planning on going on to be a Paramedic and at some point would like to be a Licensed Paramedic.



Well RackCityEMT shake off that dust and come on in  welcome to the site.


----------



## RackCityEMT (Sep 19, 2012)

Thank you very much and can I PM you about a question regarding my brother?


----------



## dalman97 (Sep 20, 2012)

*Hello!*

Beginning EMT-B/Paramedic school in the Spring! Just soaking up all the info I can.... love the site btw!


----------



## bigbaldguy (Sep 20, 2012)

dalman97 said:


> Beginning EMT-B/Paramedic school in the Spring! Just soaking up all the info I can.... love the site btw!



Welcome to the site dalman97  good luck with school.


----------



## Aria (Sep 20, 2012)

Hello everyone!

I'm new to the EMS world and just started my First Responder class a few weeks ago. I've been a CNA for a couple years and am very interested in the EMS system. I'm not sure if I'll become an EMT, but I love learning and when I found this site I was thrilled by the sheer amount of information and knowledgeable answers!

Another of my major interests is forensics. I'm still relatively young (I'll be 21 this year), and still relatively undecided as to "what I want to be when I grow up." 

This website looks awesome and I can't wait to start reading some more of the threads 

Thank you for the welcome!


----------



## bigbaldguy (Sep 20, 2012)

Aria said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I'm new to the EMS world and just started my First Responder class a few weeks ago. I've been a CNA for a couple years and am very interested in the EMS system. I'm not sure if I'll become an EMT, but I love learning and when I found this site I was thrilled by the sheer amount of information and knowledgeable answers!
> 
> ...



Hi Aria welcome to the site. EMS or forensics huh? Just FYI as a medic you'll spend a ridiculous amount of time watching CSI so there's that to consider


----------



## Sultan of Swing (Sep 22, 2012)

*New (Again)*

Hey y'all.  I'm a brand new EMT-B about to start working for a private service, mostly IFTs but we do have several 911 contracts in the area and are the primary backup for the major municipal EMS service in town, so there's enough *E*MS calls to keep things interesting.  

I was first certified as an EMT about 10 years ago.  I took the cert course in college to fulfill their phys-ed requirement, it seemed a bit more useful than taking golf or bowling.  But I never used the cert and let it expire.  Now I'm looking for a new career and (I hope) EMS is it.   Plan to work as a Basic for about a year before starting P school next fall.  

The forums here seem to be (mostly) populated by professionals who want to provide the best patient care they can and are passionate about EMS.    What better way to begin a career in the field than to "hang around" those types of providers?


----------



## bigbaldguy (Sep 22, 2012)

Sultan of Swing said:


> Hey y'all.  I'm a brand new EMT-B about to start working for a private service, mostly IFTs but we do have several 911 contracts in the area and are the primary backup for the major municipal EMS service in town, so there's enough *E*MS calls to keep things interesting.
> 
> I was first certified as an EMT about 10 years ago.  I took the cert course in college to fulfill their phys-ed requirement, it seemed a bit more useful than taking golf or bowling.  But I never used the cert and let it expire.  Now I'm looking for a new career and (I hope) EMS is it.   Plan to work as a Basic for about a year before starting P school next fall.
> 
> The forums here seem to be (mostly) populated by professionals who want to provide the best patient care they can and are passionate about EMS.    What better way to begin a career in the field than to "hang around" those types of providers?



Hi Sultan of Swing welcome back to EMS, and welcome to EMTLIFE.


----------



## Aria (Sep 22, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> Hi Aria welcome to the site. EMS or forensics huh? Just FYI as a medic you'll spend a ridiculous amount of time watching CSI so there's that to consider



Ha, well I don't watch many shows, but I might need to start watching CSI just to catch up with the rest of you!


----------



## RunningWolf (Sep 25, 2012)

*LNA & EMT-B Looking to move from VT to Canada*

Hi, My name is RunningWolf.  I am looking for an EMS job in Canada (family in Quebec & Ontario).

I have a BS in Computer Science (IT), as well as my Secondary Ed (Math) license.  After being laid off from teaching, I went back to school to study for what I originally planned - medicine/health. I took my pre-requisites for nursing school as well as a LNA course, acquiring a Nursing Assistant License.  I have been working as a LNA for almost 1.5 years now.  Most recently, I passed all my exams to receive my EMT-B certification.  Next on the list is PT (Personal Training) certification.

I have a question pertaining to reciprocity between the US & Canada.  What are the requirements to transfer my NREMT (EMT-B) certification to a Canadian (Ontario or Quebec) EMT/Paramedic certification? 

Can someone please point me in the right direction about what I need to do next?  Thank you!

 RunningWolf


----------



## bigbaldguy (Sep 25, 2012)

RunningWolf said:


> Hi, My name is RunningWolf.  I am looking for an EMS job in Canada (family in Quebec & Ontario).
> 
> I have a BS in Computer Science (IT), as well as my Secondary Ed (Math) license.  After being laid off from teaching, I went back to school to study for what I originally planned - medicine/health. I took my pre-requisites for nursing school as well as a LNA course, acquiring a Nursing Assistant License.  I have been working as a LNA for almost 1.5 years now.  Most recently, I passed all my exams to receive my EMT-B certification.  Next on the list is PT (Personal Training) certification.
> 
> ...



Hi RunningWolf, welcome to emtlife. My understanding is that Canada has much higher standards for their EMS providers then the US so transferring a cert from here to there probably isn't going to happen but I'll let more experienced folks fill you in.


----------



## Medic Tim (Sep 25, 2012)

RunningWolf said:


> Hi, My name is RunningWolf.  I am looking for an EMS job in Canada (family in Quebec & Ontario).
> 
> I have a BS in Computer Science (IT), as well as my Secondary Ed (Math) license.  After being laid off from teaching, I went back to school to study for what I originally planned - medicine/health. I took my pre-requisites for nursing school as well as a LNA course, acquiring a Nursing Assistant License.  I have been working as a LNA for almost 1.5 years now.  Most recently, I passed all my exams to receive my EMT-B certification.  Next on the list is PT (Personal Training) certification.
> 
> ...



I commented in your thread.



bigbaldguy said:


> Hi RunningWolf, welcome to emtlife. My understanding is that Canada has much higher standards for their EMS providers then the US so transferring a cert from here to there probably isn't going to happen but I'll let more experienced folks fill you in.



It is not what I would call an easy process but it is possible.


----------



## ctemsnewbie (Sep 27, 2012)

*In Hartford CT area - Prospective EMT-B trainee*

Greetings! My name is Mark. I live in the Hartford CT area and will be enrolling in EMT-B training in January 2013. I am 52 years young. I have a BS and MS in computer engineering.This is a career change for me  - from Corporate America to EMS.  Looking forward to it. 

I am down to two choices for EMT-B courses in my area. Not sure which one to pick - New Britain EMS Acadamy, or Hartford Hospital. Would be interested in any info....

Regards,
-mark


----------



## bigbaldguy (Sep 27, 2012)

ctemsnewbie said:


> Greetings! My name is Mark. I live in the Hartford CT area and will be enrolling in EMT-B training in January 2013. I am 52 years young. I have a BS and MS in computer engineering.This is a career change for me  - from Corporate America to EMS.  Looking forward to it.
> 
> I am down to two choices for EMT-B courses in my area. Not sure which one to pick - New Britain EMS Acadamy, or Hartford Hospital. Would be interested in any info....
> 
> ...



Hi Mark welcome to EMTLIFE and good luck on your new career.


----------



## Napper820 (Sep 30, 2012)

Greetings and salutations, my name is Nikki.  I am currently in the process of taking my NR for my EMT (practicals down, CAT to go).  I am going into EMT as a second career.  I currently work as a DONA Trained Labor Doula, so I can get my mom and baby fix.  I am the mother of two small children and live in the Metro Atlanta area.  

Happy to have found here!  I will say I have found the right path, and I love talking with others about their journeys through this program/career.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Sep 30, 2012)

Napper820 said:


> Greetings and salutations, my name is Nikki.  I am currently in the process of taking my NR for my EMT (practicals down, CAT to go).  I am going into EMT as a second career.  I currently work as a DONA Trained Labor Doula, so I can get my mom and baby fix.  I am the mother of two small children and live in the Metro Atlanta area.
> 
> Happy to have found here!  I will say I have found the right path, and I love talking with others about their journeys through this program/career.



Welcome to EMTLIFE  we're happy you found here too. lol

I didn't know what a Doula was until about a month ago so for those who might not be familiar with the term.

A doula is a nonmedical person who assists a woman before, during, or after childbirth, as well as her partner and/or family by providing information, physical assistance, and emotional support. (from Wikipedia)

Nikki feel free to flesh this definition out.


----------



## Napper820 (Oct 1, 2012)

Thank you!  I had been lurking off and on since I started my AEMT program, and finally joined 

You nailed it on doula.  Big time emphasis on informed consent (sound familiar?  )

I am a resource for mom to help her look at and understand the benefits and issues with the choices at hand.  And it amazes, yet doesn't surprise, how that plays out in what we do in EMS.  We have a less formed relationship with our patient, as opposed to a long term relationship a doula has with a client.

I've been reading through exam prep threads to see if there was anything I was missing, now back to that, as well as my review before I head to bed!


----------



## BassoonEMT (Oct 1, 2012)

I'm Tim, got my basic about 2 years ago while at college in Northern New York.  I'm serving as the Chief of my campus squad, and recently started up with a squad back home on Long Island.  I'm looking to eventually become a paramedic.


----------



## ladolcevita (Oct 5, 2012)

Hey, I'm "Dulce"! I've actually been lurking around the forums for a while, especially while I was studying for my EMT class and then the NREMT (actually thought I failed because it cut me off so early :unsure.

A little about me-- I live in sunny Los Angeles, college grad (BS in Biology/Anthropology and minored in Spanish), and just taking a break from school (i.e. paying back loans :glare I actually did the whole Indiana Jones thing and was involved in Mayan archaeological excavations in a Central American jungle, getting viciously attacked by mosquitos and other creepy invertebrates, not to mention the territorial howlers and spider monkeys who would throw their poo at unsuspecting victims. It was great :lol:

Though I've always been interested in medicine, I actually became interested in the EMS side as an undergrad, but unfortunately, EMT classes were so not in my budget at the time. So now that I'm out of school, decided to go for it, and now I kind of wish I had done so sooner! Looking forward to learning lots!


----------



## CEVfuture (Oct 8, 2012)

Hi all,

My name is Pranav Mishra. I've been a volunteer EMT-B at Washington University in St. Louis for the past 3 years. I'm majoring in Biology, hoping to go to med school one day. I originally got my NREMT in Illinois and then applied for a Missouri license. In the future, I'm hoping at moving on to private ambulance companies as a part time job while I continue school.

-Pranav


----------



## onabemr (Oct 12, 2012)

Hey all,

I'm Tyler.  I'm just beginning the process of learning how to be a medic, and I've some experience as a first responder from unpleasant security jobs and my training as an Ontario EMR (pro-tip for other Ontario residents: do not waste your time; if you want an EMR, do it out of province and get one people will care about).  

Stumbled onto this forum a little while ago, having been lurking and enjoying the conversations and such.  Lots to learn, and this place has been fantastic.

Cheers!


----------



## Achilles (Oct 12, 2012)

CEVfuture said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My name is Pranav Mishra. I've been a volunteer EMT-B at Washington University in St. Louis for the past 3 years. I'm majoring in Biology, hoping to go to med school one day. I originally got my NREMT in Illinois and then applied for a Missouri license. In the future, I'm hoping at moving on to private ambulance companies as a part time job while I continue school.
> 
> -Pranav



Welcome!
Bio is fun! Now that you're here you can help me w/ my punnet squares HW


onabemr said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I'm Tyler.  I'm just beginning the process of learning how to be a medic, and I've some experience as a first responder from unpleasant security jobs and my training as an Ontario EMR (pro-tip for other Ontario residents: do not waste your time; if you want an EMR, do it out of province and get one people will care about).
> 
> ...


Yup it is a great place to learn, and for the peope that have more knowledge/ training, it's a great place to teach 
Welcome!


----------



## Medic Tim (Oct 12, 2012)

onabemr said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I'm Tyler.  I'm just beginning the process of learning how to be a medic, and I've some experience as a first responder from unpleasant security jobs and my training as an Ontario EMR (pro-tip for other Ontario residents: do not waste your time; if you want an EMR, do it out of province and get one people will care about).
> 
> ...


Welcome 
Glad to see another Canadian sign up.


----------



## onabemr (Oct 12, 2012)

Medic Tim said:


> Welcome
> Glad to see another Canadian sign up.





Which province are you in?  

I'm trying to get some help to do my PCP program here in Ontario, but if I can't, I've got my eyes set on doing my EMR in Alberta.  I'm excited either way, needless to say.  I was kind of bummed at having to redo my EMR until I realized that it's twice as long in Alberta...


----------



## Medic Tim (Oct 12, 2012)

onabemr said:


> Which province are you in?
> 
> I'm trying to get some help to do my PCP program here in Ontario, but if I can't, I've got my eyes set on doing my EMR in Alberta.  I'm excited either way, needless to say.  I was kind of bummed at having to redo my EMR until I realized that it's twice as long in Alberta...



I am currently licensed in NB/NS,and in the process of licensing in AB/ BC.


----------



## onabemr (Oct 12, 2012)

Medic Tim said:


> I am currently licensed in NB/NS,and in the process of licensing in AB/ BC.




Hmm, one of the transfer attendants I work with used to work out that way.  It's privatized out there, right?


----------



## CANDawg (Oct 12, 2012)

onabemr said:


> Hmm, one of the transfer attendants I work with used to work out that way.  It's privatized out there, right?



911 is publicly run, but there are a TON of private companies that service the oil industry.


----------



## onabemr (Oct 12, 2012)

dbo789 said:


> 911 is publicly run, but there are a TON of private companies that service the oil industry.



I meant in the Maritimes.


----------



## Medic Tim (Oct 12, 2012)

onabemr said:


> Hmm, one of the transfer attendants I work with used to work out that way.  It's privatized out there, right?



The NB government took over the privates in late 2007. Ambulance NB is the only ambulance service. NS has EHS and I am not sure how much of a chunk the government has in it. They are the only ambulance service. Both are run/managed by medavie blue cross.(They are branching out and have some services in Ontario now)


----------



## onabemr (Oct 12, 2012)

Medic Tim said:


> The NB government took over the privates in late 2007. Ambulance NB is the only ambulance service. NS has EHS and I am not sure how much of a chunk the government has in it. They are the only ambulance service. Both are run/managed by medavie blue cross.(They are branching out and have some services in Ontario now)



Cool, I didn't know that.


----------



## onabemr (Oct 13, 2012)

I should amend my previous post, because it does a disservice to my teacher.

I did my EMR in Ontario and it was a very worthwhile experience.  I learned a ton, and my instructor and his assistant were both awesome.  I continue to see my instructor, actually.  It was very valuable to me in terms of development.  I only meant that the Ontario EMR is no more useful than the EFR for getting a job here, it'll let you work patient transfer and campus response, nothing else... and doesn't transfer out of province.  Blech.  But it was a great experience if you ignore employability.


----------



## Napper820 (Oct 13, 2012)

Welcome to the board!


----------



## Darwin (Oct 14, 2012)

Hi all.  I live in northern Colorado, I just got my EMT-B at the end of the summer.  I'm 39 and come from an engineering background, own a business doing industrial electrical controls, and working toward a surgical tech degree.


----------



## onabemr (Oct 14, 2012)

Wow, that sounds like it's all kinds of fun! From one new guy to the next, welcome!


----------



## NomadicMedic (Oct 14, 2012)

Hi all you new folks! Welcome to the nut house!


----------



## Ace 227 (Oct 18, 2012)

Hi everyone.  I am an EMT-Basic for an ALS 911 service in a medium sized city as well as a firefighter. I am also a 68W in the PA National Guard.  I currently attend college full time and hope to finish sometime this decade, lol. I look forward to learning from your experiences here and to contribute where I can.


----------



## Lamiae (Oct 20, 2012)

Hello everyone, I'm Lamiae. 

I'm a current EMT-B student in the center of Georgia; and my goal is to move up to paramedic-level certification. I've run across this site while doing research into classwork, and I've found it very useful and helpful. I'm glad to be a member.


----------



## TB 3541 (Oct 21, 2012)

Ace 227 said:


> Hi everyone.  I am an EMT-Basic for an ALS 911 service in a medium sized city as well as a firefighter. I am also a 68W in the PA National Guard.  I currently attend college full time and hope to finish sometime this decade, lol. I look forward to learning from your experiences here and to contribute where I can.





Lamiae said:


> Hello everyone, I'm Lamiae.
> 
> I'm a current EMT-B student in the center of Georgia; and my goal is to move up to paramedic-level certification. I've run across this site while doing research into classwork, and I've found it very useful and helpful. I'm glad to be a member.



Hey guys, welcome to the community!


----------



## Refino827 (Oct 22, 2012)

Howdy everyone, My name is Robert and I'm 21. I currently live in New Mexico and I serve as a Volunteer Firefighter/EMT-B in Belen, NM. Just passed my NREMT B test, and pretty stoked about that! The forums are pretty neat and there's a bunch of stuff to be learned, and not to mention a ton of good stuff to give you laughs and pass the time.


----------



## EMSnick (Oct 23, 2012)

*A little about me.*

Well I am a new EMT-B, I work on the Road for a local ambulance service. I also am an EMT-B for a factory here in Michigan. Right now I am still at the "excited" phase, and am REALLY enjoying this "calling" haha


----------



## MidwestEMT (Oct 25, 2012)

Hey guys! My name is Bob, i'm 17, and i'm a current EMTB student at Creighton University in Omaha. I will finish the course in late december, and plan to continue on to paramedic starting in june of 2013, work with local volunteer dept, as well get a paycheck from a private transport company while i'm still in school. I'm a Fire science student at the local community college, with the ultimate goal of being a firefighter/paramedic with a fire department either in a big city or a suburb (No plans of rural service). I've lurked these forums a while, and have already learned tons, so i'm looking forward to learning even more.


----------



## DMT (Oct 26, 2012)

Whats up everyone... I'm Chris.  I'm a paramedic/dive medic offshore in the gulf of mexico oilfield.  When not offshore I also work for a fairly rural county EMS service as well as a hospital hyperbaric center.  Been reading on here for a long time, but never actually joined till today.


----------



## Zaden (Oct 26, 2012)

*Hey!*

I'm a new guy who's considering taking an EMT basic class.


----------



## onabemr (Oct 26, 2012)

Hey to the others who've arrived since I posted.  Welcome!



DMT said:


> Whats up everyone... I'm Chris.  I'm a paramedic/dive medic offshore in the gulf of mexico oilfield.  When not offshore I also work for a fairly rural county EMS service as well as a hospital hyperbaric center.  Been reading on here for a long time, but never actually joined till today.




Dive medic, nice.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Oct 26, 2012)

Refino827 said:


> Howdy everyone, My name is Robert and I'm 21. I currently live in New Mexico and I serve as a Volunteer Firefighter/EMT-B in Belen, NM. Just passed my NREMT B test, and pretty stoked about that! The forums are pretty neat and there's a bunch of stuff to be learned, and not to mention a ton of good stuff to give you laughs and pass the time.



Belen? I dated a girl from Belen. Won't do that again  welcome.



EMSnick said:


> Well I am a new EMT-B, I work on the Road for a local ambulance service. I also am an EMT-B for a factory here in Michigan. Right now I am still at the "excited" phase, and am REALLY enjoying this "calling" haha



So you're in industrial EMS? Very cool.



bobschlosser94 said:


> Hey guys! My name is Bob, i'm 17, and i'm a current EMTB student at Creighton University in Omaha. I will finish the course in late december, and plan to continue on to paramedic starting in june of 2013, work with local volunteer dept, as well get a paycheck from a private transport company while i'm still in school. I'm a Fire science student at the local community college, with the ultimate goal of being a firefighter/paramedic with a fire department either in a big city or a suburb (No plans of rural service). I've lurked these forums a while, and have already learned tons, so i'm looking forward to learning even more.



I met one of your instructors from the critical care program at Chreighton. Very nice guy and your program sounds incredible. Can't remember the guys name off hand but he's a flight medic. Ask your instructors if any of them remember giving a patch to a tall bald flight attendant  Welcome to the forum.



DMT said:


> Whats up everyone... I'm Chris.  I'm a paramedic/dive medic offshore in the gulf of mexico oilfield.  When not offshore I also work for a fairly rural county EMS service as well as a hospital hyperbaric center.  Been reading on here for a long time, but never actually joined till today.



Hyperberic? Houston area? Offshore is a popular area of interest at the moment I'm sure folks will have lots of questions for you.



Zaden said:


> I'm a new guy who's considering taking an EMT basic class.



Take it. Course is short and you'll gain info you can use in many fields. Even if you decide not to pursue a career in EMS it never hurts to be able to help folks in an emergency.


----------



## DMT (Oct 26, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> Hyperberic? Houston area? Offshore is a popular area of interest at the moment I'm sure folks will have lots of questions for you.




Nah, in Jacksonville, FL.  I fly back and forth to new orleans to go offshore.


----------



## Refino827 (Oct 26, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> Belen? I dated a girl from Belen. Won't do that again  welcome.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Haha to be honest I don't much like Belen, it seems all the good food places close early and then you get stuck with the Diner. But it's a start somewhere so I can't complain too much.


----------



## MidwestEMT (Oct 26, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> I met one of your instructors from the critical care program at Chreighton. Very nice guy and your program sounds incredible. Can't remember the guys name off hand but he's a flight medic. Ask your instructors if any of them remember giving a patch to a tall bald flight attendant  Welcome to the forum.



You're talking about Rick Erikson. I've never met him, as I don't think he does anything with the basics (or hasn't yet), but i'm sure i'll see him plenty when i start paramedic in june. The Creighton course is AMAZING!!! i've gotten reactions of shock from some friends back in california that I get to go through it. I sat in during an EMTB class at the local community college, and some of the stuff made me cringe and wish I was back at creighton. I'm extremely fortunate to go through the program I am.


----------



## K9FemAlpha (Oct 27, 2012)

My username says K9FemAlpha, but my name is Danielle. I'm a criminal justice graduate. I became a member of Coastal Carolina Search Team where we search for missing people at local law enforcement's request. Because of our missing people sometimes being hurt, our team wanted a few people to become EMTs. I was busy with BLET/police academy at the time but when I got let go, I opted to go for my EMT-B. I start the paramedic academy in January. I've been a volunteer for BA EMS for almost a year now and I can't think of doing anything else except volunteering with the search team. I'm pretty new so any advice is appreciated. Any type of advice dealing with this field is appreciated. If you'd like to know anything else, just ask. Not that great with this stuff, not sure what to say.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Oct 27, 2012)

K9FemAlpha said:


> My username says K9FemAlpha, but my name is Danielle. I'm a criminal justice graduate. I became a member of Coastal Carolina Search Team where we search for missing people at local law enforcement's request. Because of our missing people sometimes being hurt, our team wanted a few people to become EMTs. I was busy with BLET/police academy at the time but when I got let go, I opted to go for my EMT-B. I start the paramedic academy in January. I've been a volunteer for BA EMS for almost a year now and I can't think of doing anything else except volunteering with the search team. I'm pretty new so any advice is appreciated. Any type of advice dealing with this field is appreciated. If you'd like to know anything else, just ask. Not that great with this stuff, not sure what to say.



Welcome to the site Danielle. Always good to see folks with a law enforcement background here.


----------



## nibbles (Oct 28, 2012)

Tim Helgers. 
trained in first aid/cpr/aed adult and child.
I took 3 classes of a half year emt program, then dropped out. 
Enrolling in an EMT-B program at a community college this spring semester.
I enjoy playing airsoft, martial arts, exploring, climbing.
I'm a portait photographer.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Oct 28, 2012)

Hi all new folks. Welcome!


----------



## Firefighter836 (Nov 1, 2012)

I am 33 years old and I live in Northern Michigan. I am currently halfway through emt-b class. I am loving it! I have been a firefighter for 2 years. I hope in a year or so to take a medic class and keep moving forward in EMS .


----------



## medic17 (Nov 5, 2012)

Hi, 
I am 17 and an EMR (emergency medical responder) with additional training to assist EMTs on the ambulance. I hope to join our local red cross in the next few weeks. If you were wondering how an under age person like me can volunteer our national EMS has a youth program to give teens like me the opportunity to do something useful. I also hope to be a doctor in the future (although my grammar could use some work :lol.


----------



## onabemr (Nov 8, 2012)

medic17 said:


> I also hope to be a doctor in the future (although my grammar could use some work :lol.




Pfft, doctors need neither grammar nor legible hand-writing, you're at least on par! You're starting strong. Welcome!


----------



## ThirdCareerMedic (Nov 9, 2012)

*Hello from a new Primary Care Paramedic (cross between and EMT-B and EMT-I in the US)*

Hello, I am starting a new career as a primary care paramedic in rural Canada.  It is my third career as my username states.  I am enjoying the challenge and soon hope to go on to further training to become a PCP-CP--a primary care paramedic with a community paramedicine designation.  There are no courses for this yet in Canada but there will be soon.  It is great to see our practice expanding in ways that can truly help underserved populations in both urban and rural/remote areas.  Exciting times!


----------



## Wheel (Nov 9, 2012)

Sounds pretty interesting. I'd love to see community medics in my neck of the woods. Welcome!


----------



## queenofheartz44 (Nov 9, 2012)

*Hello to Everyone and their Mother!*

Hi, my name is Niquole and I'm a current EMT-B student at Yavapai College in Prescott AZ. I have roughly a month left in the program which is both exciting and terrifying at the same time.
I was originally going for Nursing but that is now on the back burner (I'd be specializing in trauma and emergency care) as I finish out the program. I want to get a good chunk of experience with trauma and find out if I would rather do this than nursing. I know I really want to have the knowledge and experience for both but it's hard to decide!


----------



## ThirdCareerMedic (Nov 9, 2012)

Wheel said:


> Sounds pretty interesting. I'd love to see community medics in my neck of the woods. Welcome!



Thanks!  What is your neck of the woods?


----------



## ThirdCareerMedic (Nov 9, 2012)

Wheel said:


> Sounds pretty interesting. I'd love to see community medics in my neck of the woods. Welcome!



I would love to put you in touch with the online community promoting community paramedicine.  With health care costs rising and our society aging, I think it will come soon enough to everyone's neck of the woods!


----------



## Medic Tim (Nov 10, 2012)

ThirdCareerMedic said:


> Hello, I am starting a new career as a primary care paramedic in rural Canada.  It is my third career as my username states.  I am enjoying the challenge and soon hope to go on to further training to become a PCP-CP--a primary care paramedic with a community paramedicine designation.  There are no courses for this yet in Canada but there will be soon.  It is great to see our practice expanding in ways that can truly help underserved populations in both urban and rural/remote areas.  Exciting times!



NS has been using CPs for a while now and they are having alot of success.

Welcome to EMTlife.... great to see more Canadians here


----------



## medic17 (Nov 10, 2012)

onabemr said:


> Pfft, doctors need neither grammar nor legible hand-writing, you're at least on par! You're starting strong. Welcome!



To get into med-school in my country you need very high marks on something called Psychometric tests (somewhat similar to SAT in the us) . A big part of this test is English. My spelling would make this clear without spell-check.


----------



## aaphid12 (Nov 12, 2012)

*Hi*

Hi I Tony

I have been an EMT for a year but lost it after an leave from my vol. FD so I looking to get it back and go for my medic. I have been a vol. for about 4 years in the OR and WA area.


----------



## Lamiae (Nov 12, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## lbstack (Nov 12, 2012)

Hello! My name is Lauren. I recently became an EMT-P in the state of Florida. Im having trouble getting my foot in the door and finding a good job. I also have my AA and AS, but I havnt had any such luck in the past 4 months. Thought maybe joining a forum would help keep me in touch with the EMS world during this transition. Laters!


----------



## URI (Nov 12, 2012)

Hi Lauren, 
Welcome to the forums, Im Jay, and am new to this site as well. I don't know what part of Fl. you live in, but I am a former employee of SunStar EMS in Pinellas county Fl. They are a very busy, progressive system with over 500 employees consisting of both EMTs and  Paramedics. They have a pretty high turn around in employees so an opportunity wouldn't be unreasonable for you.  Again I don't know where your staying in Fl. but I figured Id throw that out there.  Welcome though.


----------



## lbstack (Nov 12, 2012)

Thanks for the tip. I just recently re-applied to Sun Star because I couldnt make my interview a few months back. Im in Tampa. Just recently applied to Hillsborough County.


----------



## Vinnie (Nov 15, 2012)

Hello everyone. Name is Vinnie, 22 year EMT/FF active Army solider. Love what i do for my town and country


----------



## ThirdCareerMedic (Nov 15, 2012)

Vinnie said:


> Hello everyone. Name is Vinnie, 22 year EMT/FF active Army solider. Love what i do for my town and country



Hey, Vinnie.  Welcome and stay safe!  (As safe as you can in your line of work, that is!  )


----------



## Ripleydiva (Nov 19, 2012)

*AEMT student*

I am a 35yr old mother of 2, I have worked as an animal control officer for 9yrs, (still working in this feild to pay for school.) I always wanted to work in the medical feild and went back to school last year I got my EMT-B completed. I am working on EMT-I right now, half way through it, I have 3 weeks left to complete and I am hoping to go on to become a paramedic by next year.


----------



## CANDawg (Nov 19, 2012)

You may find that those two fields are at times not as different as one would think...


h34r:

Welcome!


----------



## Earthworm Jim (Nov 28, 2012)

Hi everyone, I've been reading posts here for a few weeks now and am just getting around to introducing myself.
I'm currently an EMR in Alberta, going to be going to AHASTI in January for EMT and I couldn't be happier.
This is a big career change for me as currently I build computers for a retail electronics store, and I'm very excited to get away from retail, although I'll probably continue calling patients "customers" for a while still, haha.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 28, 2012)

Welcome to the forums Jim!


----------



## Firefighter311 (Dec 3, 2012)

*Hello All*

Hey folks.  I am a career mechanical engineer and a volunteer firefighter (3 years now) with a department in southern Kentucky.  My department recently offered to pay for myself and 2 other firefighters to go through basic level EMT training.  As of now I am just past half-way through the course and am enjoying it quite well.  Currently #1 or #2 in the class and going for the BLS bag that we get if we finish in first place.  I have looked through the forums quite a bit and it looks to be a solid resource for information.  Anyho,  good to meet ya.


----------



## Asystol3 (Dec 3, 2012)

Hi all I'm Daniel, I'm currently in the army as a medic although I am ETSing soon. I currently live in Savannah, GA however I'm from Texas originally. I'm a NRAEMT previously EMT-I under the old standards. I have my bachelors of health sciences and looking into going to medical school in the near future. I'm 25 years old and that really sums me up for the most part


----------



## Jim37F (Dec 5, 2012)

Hello all!

My name is Jim and I'm a brand new EMT-B. I am 24 years old. I spent 5 years in the Army and am now back home in Los Angeles County (City of Azusa), California. I'm in the Reserves but just finished my EMT course a couple months ago, got my National Registry and State Certifications, as well as the CA Ambulance Drivers License.

I'm still looking for a job at an ambulance company. So if anyone has a line on a company in LA County hiring new EMT-Bs I'd love to hear about it! Anything else, feel free to ask!


----------



## FEVER2 (Dec 5, 2012)

Sup, dudes/dudettes...
Name's Abe, and I'm a CT/NY/NREMT-B that has a bunch of time to kill. I figured there's no better place to do it than surrounded by tons of brothers and sisters. Hoping for a good time!


----------



## dcemr7 (Dec 10, 2012)

I've been on here for a couple months and finally decided to post here. My name is John and I will be going to EMT class this coming fall. I'm currently part of a volunteer Search and Rescue unit as well as a vol. FF/EMR with a local FD. I start fire class in  a couple weeks. After EMT I want to go to Medic school also.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 10, 2012)

Welcome John. Glad you decided to post! If you ever have questions, just ask...


----------



## DesignPD (Dec 11, 2012)

Hello all.   Used to be involved in EMS almost 15 years ago, then became a cop.  (Don't hold that against me)   Anyway, been reading these forums and trying to learn about the needs of EMS and EMTs.  This site is great.


----------



## dcemr7 (Dec 11, 2012)

Of course we won't hold that against you, the cops keep us out of trouble.


----------



## Earthworm Jim (Dec 12, 2012)

Yeah, now that I'm not a young hooligan anymore, I like cops, haha.


----------



## ardsranger (Dec 12, 2012)

*Hello Guys*

Im 51 years old and after considerable taught, I have deceived to get my EMT-B.  I will be attending class at NOLS in January and hope to pass it and get started.  Im kinda old for new career change but in very good physical shape.  I will finish reading AAOS Emergency care and transport by the end of next week. Any other suggestion on prep for class.
bob


----------



## AGill01 (Dec 13, 2012)

Hello my name is Angie. I am 46 yrs old. I live in rural north central Arkansas. I have been on the volunteer fire dept for 4 yrs. I have 2 grown boys both military and have been married to my 2nd husband for 2 1/2 years. I was told to be on the fire dept I had to be a first responder and after waiting and waiting for a FR class to be held near our fire dept my girl friend said hey there is a Basic EMT course we can take that would count as our FR for the fire dept. I said lets do it. Started the course in Aug of 11 and loved it and my husband said why don't you make a career out of it. I said ok. So here I am a year later and I have taken the EMT A course and passed the state psychomotor skills test and passed, and am preparing for the national test and I start Paramedic in Jan at UACCB. I currently hold certs in PHTLS ACLS PALS and am working on a hospital based ambulance service and prn on a privately owned ambulance service.


----------



## superjugo (Dec 19, 2012)

*Throwing the hat in the ring.*

Hello,

I recently certified as an EMT-B. I live in the LA area with my wife and two children. I am a commercial photographer. I had always been in awe of my wife. She works as a children's therapist. I've seen her work and how she has touched so many lives in a positive way. I want that same fulfillment in my work. That's why I became an EMT.

I'm looking forward to reading and hopefully contributing to this forum in the future.

Thanks


----------



## ctemsnewbie (Dec 19, 2012)

Hey Bob! 
I will be starting my EMT-B course jan 2013. I will be 53 in feb. We are not old, we are experienced!  

Best of luck!  

- mark


----------



## ardsranger (Dec 20, 2012)

*Mark*

Mark, 

Hey good for you Mark, I read another post by you,
I just got out of the I.T. world my self.
Was a Sr. Engineer for McKesson,  
Cisco management of Wide area and Local area networks was my area
Mainly i did Vlans, PIX's , Trunking..........  
(and all physical layer stuff   copper, Single mode, Multimode fiber, im sure you know the drill.)

Oh and the pain in the tush, Server patches 
stuff like that. 
I have found the Computers is a contraindication to good health as a profession


----------



## msjellybean (Dec 26, 2012)

Hi! 

I'm an RN. Currently work on a neuro-stroke medical & step down floor. Taking a pre-hospital RN class next summer. Will be starting an EMT-B class in a couple weeks, so I feel a bit more "legit" walking into PHRN (as opposed to just a floor nurse). Plus if I ever move out of Illinois, I'll be one step closer to medic.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Dec 26, 2012)

ardsranger said:


> Mark,
> 
> Hey good for you Mark, I read another post by you,
> I just got out of the I.T. world my self.
> ...



Some of us still do stuff like that, with the added aspect of doing it at the top of 100 foot towers. :wacko:


----------



## TB 3541 (Dec 27, 2012)

msjellybean said:


> Hi!
> 
> I'm an RN. Currently work on a neuro-stroke medical & step down floor. Taking a pre-hospital RN class next summer. Will be starting an EMT-B class in a couple weeks, so I feel a bit more "legit" walking into PHRN (as opposed to just a floor nurse). Plus if I ever move out of Illinois, I'll be one step closer to medic.



Hey, welcome to the forum! You made a good choice starting the new year with us here at EMTLife! Best of luck with EMT-B.


----------



## mediclife (Dec 27, 2012)

Hi,

    I'm Chris and I will be starting my EMT-B class in Jan 2013. I am so pumped to be starting, its been a dream of mine for so many years.


----------



## TB 3541 (Dec 27, 2012)

mediclife said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm Chris and I will be starting my EMT-B class in Jan 2013. I am so pumped to be starting, its been a dream of mine for so many years.



Welcome to the forum, Chris! Feel free to ask us any questions during your EMT training.


----------



## kaaatielove (Jan 3, 2013)

Hello.. I'm Katie. Been here about a week now, but never made an intro post. I'm 24, live in Florida & just passed my NREMT on the 27th. I work in a critical care unit as a medical secretary/tech and have been doing this for just over 6years. I start Paramedic this Wednesday and I'm more than anxious to get into pre-hospital medical care.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 3, 2013)

Hi Katie. Welcome


----------



## kaaatielove (Jan 3, 2013)

n7lxi said:


> Hi Katie. Welcome



Thanks


----------



## Nico150 (Jan 6, 2013)

Hi Everyone,

My name is Nick. I work full-time for a large metro PD, and part-time on one of our fire departments on the ambulance. I enjoy working in EMS, as it is a nice change of pace. Also, people are typically much happier to see you! I'd like to upgrade my cert to paramedic. I might try to get into a class later this year, or next. However, much depends on how I can manipulate my full-time schedule. I'm not too many years shy of retirement on the LEO side. So, I might stay in EMS as a second career. I'm lucky in that I work with a lot of great medics. It is definitely an education in and of itself. 

I've been following this forum for awhile, and finally decided to join.


----------



## kaaatielove (Jan 6, 2013)

Nico150 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> My name is Nick. I work full-time for a large metro PD, and part-time on one of our fire departments on the ambulance. I enjoy working in EMS, as it is a nice change of pace. Also, people are typically much happier to see you! I'd like to upgrade my cert to paramedic. I might try to get into a class later this year, or next. However, much depends on how I can manipulate my full-time schedule. I'm not too many years shy of retirement on the LEO side. So, I might stay in EMS as a second career. I'm lucky in that I work with a lot of great medics. It is definitely an education in and of itself.
> 
> I've been following this forum for awhile, and finally decided to join.



Welcome!


----------



## MDT2192 (Jan 9, 2013)

*Hey*

Hello , I'm Mike , I'm from the Detroit area , I have been a working EMT for a year now and am almost finished with paramedic ,


----------



## Aggie Guy (Jan 16, 2013)

Hello Everyone!
I'm Marc, I just finished an EMT-B class and took the first part of the MA State exam. Now I'm patiently (anxiously) awaiting the results of my practical exam to take the written part and become certified. I'm very excited to begin my life in Emergency Medical Services. I'm also currently taking a few classes that are prerequisites for Medic School, which I intend on starting soon.


----------



## medic308 (Jan 16, 2013)

*new to posting*

Hello all, 
my name is Brandon. finally started posting on my account. just wanted to say hey


----------



## BEAR49 (Jan 17, 2013)

Hey everyone my name is Kenneth. I'm a brand new EMT-B in NJ ink barely dried on the cert (4 months in). I'm a volly in the suburbs and ride night shifts on the weekends. Currently finishing up my final half of my senior year in high school and then off to Rutgers for a Cell Bio degree and hopefully medical school afterwards. Currently have plans to join the dark side and become a firefighter this summer as well. Would love to hear from the people that work for RUEMS as I might be seeking employment there soon.


----------



## CandaceF (Jan 18, 2013)

*California EMT*

I'm Candace. I'm 25, been an EMT for 4ish years. Worked with AMR in Santa Clara County but have been off for 2 years now since I have my two babies. I want to get started up again but am defiantly out of practice- any advice?


----------



## Glucatron (Jan 27, 2013)

*Hello!*

Happy to have found a forum where one can talk EMS, bounce care plans, vent and grow in this field.
I am a new EMT. I have 5 months of experience on the ambulance. It has been a good and bad 5 months with tough lessons in every aspect of my job and my self. I've had to grow confidence, the ability to deal tactfully with difficult or resistant patients. I also experienced the struggle between learning from and meeting medics' expectations, and establishing my own rhythm in my care plans. I have never grown so much in 5 months at any other time in my life. And despite my frustrations, I wouldn't have it any other way. 
Looking forward to asking questions, answering them if I can (I'll have more questions than answers) and chatting with everyone.

Thanks!


----------



## gmoe240 (Jan 31, 2013)

*Old medic, new here!*

I am Gary from north Texas.  I've been in EMS in some form or fashion since 1987, a Paramedic since 1989.  I've worked all over Texas, from far south to west to north Texas.  Urban and rural systems as well as emergency rooms.

For the past 15 years I've been a police officer full-time but still keep my toe in EMS and keep up my Licensed Paramedic.  I've been a tactical paramedic since 2000 on our PD's SWAT team.

I am also a Hospital Corpsman in the Navy Reserve with over 27 years of service now.  As a Corpsman I have provided medical care all over the world.

Glad to jump in and be a part of EMTLife, even if I am an old dinosaur!


----------



## mhrinko (Feb 2, 2013)

*Pa emt*

New to the forum. I am a lieutenant for my vollie orginization, ****son City Ambulance, but also work full time on the paid staff at the same orginization. Im 19 years old, and have been an EMT since I was 16.


----------



## Ghardison (Feb 3, 2013)

Hi, i'm Greg and i'm a sophomore, taking a class next year at School to get an EMT-B certification and currently working on Lifeguard Certification, came here to get some advice on possible future in Protective Services.


----------



## Engineered (Feb 4, 2013)

Heyo Everyone,

I'm Kaitie from Colorado.  I volunteer for a smaller ambulance company in the Front Range of Colorado, but spend most my time in the oil field.  I have been enjoying this forum for a while and figured it was time to step in


----------



## Kaput (Feb 12, 2013)

Hi, I'm Karl. During college I took part in a citizens academy where I was introduced to EMS. I promptly signed up for the basic course the following semester. I recently finished the class and passed the national registry but I have yet to find a service to run with in my area. Lately, I've been spending my time filling out applications.


----------



## Michael M (Feb 12, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I'm Michael from Germany and I work at the German Red Corss as the german equivalent of Paramedic called "Rettungsassistent".

In the future I would like to take a look in other countries ems. My favourits are Australia or USA. 

To learn a bit more common used "paramedic-terms and vocabulary" I would like to practice and extend my english skills (but not necessarily in the public :blush. So if anyone would like to change Messages or Mails from time to time with me and would be so kind to tell and explain me a few things, I would be very glad (probably it also would be good to correct the non-paramedic part of my english).

So if you like to have a converstion with me, send me a message or a mail.

Thank you!


----------



## Momma4 (Feb 13, 2013)

*EMS Student*

Hi Everyone,
  I am Mindy, Momma to my 4 youngsters.  I am starting over in a new career at the age of 42.  I haven't been to school in over 20 years, and it has literally been a learning experience, no pun intended! :rofl:  My core classes start next month and I am stoked.  I was a medic in the AF in the 90's, so I do have some experience.  Looking forward to learning from y'all, and being the real deal!


----------



## TB 3541 (Feb 14, 2013)

Welcome Mike, Marc, Brandon, Kenneth, Candace, Glucatron, Gary, mhrinko, Greg, Katie, Karl, Michael, and Mindy! It looks like we have a variety of veteran EMS personnel, as well as some newbies (like myself). We are glad you chose to join us here on EMTLife.com!


----------



## Lizadizzle (Feb 17, 2013)

*Hey *

I'm Liz, fresh to EMS but not so much to being a public servant. I've been police/fire dispatching for 7 years. Both cities I've worked for transferred direct to EMSA for any medical calls so I've not done any EMS dispatching. 

I just got married in December to my lovely wife on the 21st, so we claim that we saved the world. ^_^

We're hoping to relocate to Illinois at some point after I graduate, whether I end up in Chicago or a close outlying suburb is either or for me. I want to go flight, so anywhere I can get experience is a go for me. 

I haven't quite decided if I want to do the bridge program from Paramedic to RN or not, but I'm somewhat leaning towards it so that if/when I do go flight, I can be flight nurse, or medic - whichever they need.

So... that's me.  Any questions, ask away.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Feb 17, 2013)

Lizadizzle said:


> I'm Liz, fresh to EMS but not so much to being a public servant. I've been police/fire dispatching for 7 years. Both cities I've worked for transferred direct to EMSA for any medical calls so I've not done any EMS dispatching.
> 
> I just got married in December to my lovely wife on the 21st, so we claim that we saved the world. ^_^
> 
> ...



Hi liz welcome to EMTLIFE. I've moved your intro post here so more folks can meet you


----------



## dilhrchick (Feb 28, 2013)

*Prospective Paramedic here....*

Hi everyone. I'm considering a career change and am wanting some real world insight. I was a Medical Assistant about 10 yrs ago and loved it and was good at it. Office politics was the only issue. I only stayed in the field for 3 years. I'm looking to return now as a Paramedic. The problem is now I'm 41.  But I consider myself a young 41. I used to drive an armored truck so am somewhat familiar with jumping in & out of the back of those vehicles. I'm in reasonable shape and know I need to amp that up if I decide to do this.

This is what I'm looking to find out. Am I being realistic as a 41 yr old female to start school for EMT/Paramedic? Will I realistically be able to satisfy the physical requirements? Do companies even want people my age?

Even if I didn't ask the question, any relevant advice or insight would be appreciated. 

Thanks guys!


----------



## dilhrchick (Feb 28, 2013)

*****Momma4's Avatar

Join Date: Feb 2013
Location: Jacksonville FL
Posts: 1
Training: Student

EMS Student
Hi Everyone,
I am Mindy, Momma to my 4 youngsters. I am starting over in a new career at the age of 42. I haven't been to school in over 20 years, and it has literally been a learning experience, no pun intended! My core classes start next month and I am stoked. I was a medic in the AF in the 90's, so I do have some experience. Looking forward to learning from y'all, and being the real deal! *****

Hi Mindy!  I was excited to see your post--I'm not the only older female starting out.  I'm still in the deciding phase, trying to see if I'm going to actually pursue this or not. 

Good luck to you!!


----------



## Nameless (Mar 3, 2013)

Salutations, everyone. I was perusing the internet in regards to many things EMT/Paramedic related, and I came across this relatively helpful-looking forum. I'm 20 years old, and it only took me 3 years of being in a university to realize that I want to become an EMT-P. I'm in the process right now of finishing up my last semester of college, which includes three first aid classes (not complaining, I love learning about this stuff!) which from there, I will be transferring back to my hometown to begin my EMT training and certification and then to a local community college to begin my 2-years associates in paramedic training. From there, who knows? Until then, I'm just here to learn what I can before I step into the world of emergency medicine.


----------



## MommaMedic3 (Mar 11, 2013)

*Newbie*

Just wanted to say hello to everyone. 

I'm a emt / paramedic student, mom of 3 ( yes im crazy ).
I've grown up around the ems environment my whole life.  I love helping people, & I love medicine. Not to mention long hours, little sleep, gallons of coffee an the people that come with it are all " normal " to me. HAHA. So ready for the good times & hell to come !


----------



## Wheel (Mar 11, 2013)

MommaMedic3 said:


> Just wanted to say hello to everyone.
> 
> I'm a emt / paramedic student, mom of 3 ( yes im crazy ).
> I've grown up around the ems environment my whole life.  I love helping people, & I love medicine. Not to mention long hours, little sleep, gallons of coffee an the people that come with it are all " normal " to me. HAHA. So ready for the good times & hell to come !



Welcome, and good luck with school!


----------



## Baberina (Mar 11, 2013)

Hello all.

My name is Ash. I'm from Topeka, Kansas. 22 years old. I'll be an EMT student this year. I thought I'd join this site so I could get to know some of the people who are already out there in the field.


----------



## Momma4 (Mar 12, 2013)

dilhrchick said:


> *****Momma4's Avatar
> 
> Join Date: Feb 2013
> Location: Jacksonville FL
> ...


Not crazy at all!  I never thought I would be pursuing a career at my age. Going back to school was scary at first, but everyday I love it more and more!  There are two students in my class that are over the age of 50.  We are young!!


----------



## Momma4 (Mar 12, 2013)

MommaMedic3 said:


> Just wanted to say hello to everyone.
> 
> I'm a emt / paramedic student, mom of 3 ( yes im crazy ).
> I've grown up around the ems environment my whole life.  I love helping people, & I love medicine. Not to mention long hours, little sleep, gallons of coffee an the people that come with it are all " normal " to me. HAHA. So ready for the good times & hell to come !


Hi!  Us mommas have to stick together!   I have 4 kids (that doesn't include their friends that perpetually LIVE at my house,)  and am still adjusting to having my husband run the house!  (SMH!!)  I am an adrenaline junkie, myself.  I am in A&P right now, and will begin EMT-B next month.  Intense learning, but I work under pressure, best!!  Good Luck to you!


----------



## 75healyt (Mar 22, 2013)

*Newbie*

Hey everybody,

I'm Tyler of Fresno CA, and recently passed the NREMT EMT-B exam. I am a student at CSU Fresno pursuing a degree in Athletic Training and eventually physical therapy. For the time being, I am looking for EMT or ED Tech jobs. I am looking for any and all advice in EMS and hopefully any tips on jobs in the Fresno area. I looking foreward into jumping into the mix!


----------



## millsanna64 (Mar 25, 2013)

*Hello*

Hello everyone!   I have been an EMT for 27 years in NJ.  Just wanted to say hello and look forward to talking and learning from all of you!


----------



## SunshineCamo (Mar 25, 2013)

*Hello from Central FL*

FIrst off, sorry I'm an idiot and missed this thread.  If someone could delete my other thread it would be greatly appreciated.

Hi everyone! I may be a bit premature in joining this forum as I'm not all the way finished with my EMT-B certification, but what the heck. If I fail the NREMT I'll go away I promise.

Anyways, I'm 26, I was in the Army for 6 years, and I'm now in the National Guard. I'm getting into EMS as a stepping stone to get further into medicine, as I would really like to be a Physicians Assistant. I'm at a bit of a crossroads as I'm not sure if I want to get my Paramedic certification, or just work as an EMT-B while working towards getting into a PA program.

Anyways, glad to be here. I'm really excited to start working in whatever capacity I can here in the next few weeks.


----------



## WyoMedic (Mar 26, 2013)

*Hello from wonderful Wyoming!*

I have been perusing these forums for about a month now and finally decided to register in case I ever feel the need to share my opinions. Have had my EMT-B for a few years now and just got my shiny, gold Medic patch last September. Looking forward to joining in some of the great conversations on here.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 26, 2013)

Welcome new folks! Jump on in!


----------



## Carlos Danger (Mar 26, 2013)

Hey all,

I've been posting on these forums for a few weeks now, but have not formally introduced myself.

I've been a paramedic since 1999, shortly after leaving the military. I worked for just a couple years as a street medic in a busy urban 911 system, and then got into flying. I became an RN while working full-time as a flight paramedic. 

Most of my career has been spent as a flight nurse, but I've also worked quite a bit in ICU's and a little in the ED. I've also done a fair amount of teaching in CCEMTP and similar courses, and I've done some writing and some lecturing at the national level. 

I'm now a full-time grad student (CRNA) and hoping to get involved in EMS again once I'm out of school and settled into my anesthesia career.


----------



## VFlutter (Mar 26, 2013)

Halothane said:


> I'm now a full-time grad student (CRNA) and hoping to get involved in EMS again once I'm out of school and settled into my anesthesia career.



Welcome. It's always nice to have another RN on the forum, we are a rare breed around here. 

CRNA is my goal in a few years


----------



## Carlos Danger (Mar 26, 2013)

Chase said:


> Welcome. It's always nice to have another RN on the forum, we are a rare breed around here.
> 
> CRNA is my goal in a few years



Hey,

I am enjoying what I'm learning and I think I'll like doing anesthesia, but if I had it to do over again, I probably would have done a distance NP program instead, and then done anesthesia later if I still wanted to. U. South Alabama has an online combined FNP/ACNP program that I could have done while still flying full time and it would probably have saved me over $100k, and I don't know that I'd be any less happy doing that than anesthesia. 

I'm thinking about doing that program when I'm done with this one, but doing it that way (CRNA --> NP) is harder, I think.


----------



## Esteves24 (Mar 29, 2013)

*Noob to site*

I am a EMT-B in Orlando Florida with over 5 years of experience. I'm  looking to find answers to my question but have no idea on how to start my first thread on here .Can anyone help?


----------



## chitownvolly (Mar 29, 2013)

*hi*

Hi there,

I'm new to the site. Long time lurker though. I've been taking classes so I can volunteer with my local volunteer fire department as an emt. Love the forum and look forward to learning.


----------



## AzValley (Mar 29, 2013)

New here too and loving all the info available to search.  Has been a great resource.


----------



## Boogster (Mar 30, 2013)

Hey everyone, My name is Josh. I became an EMT-B in July of 2012... and still havent found work in the Sacramento area. Lol, but like this is a surprise to any of us. ^_^

I'm 23, and am enthralled with medicine. More specifically critical care. My mom is an RN, and diffinitive care just doesn't strike my fancy. anyways... I'm here to make connections and learn from you guys, and gals, the ways of EMS life.


----------



## bigred1996 (Apr 2, 2013)

Howdy, I'm here because I'm aspiring to be a fdny paramedic/EMT I'm open to learning any and everything and hope to have a good time!


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Apr 3, 2013)

bigred1996 said:


> Howdy, I'm here because I'm aspiring to be a fdny paramedic/EMT I'm open to learning any and everything and hope to have a good time!



Welcome Evan, enjoy your stay!


----------



## millsanna64 (Apr 3, 2013)

hello,    everyone!  i've been an emt for 27 years.  i just recently found this site.  im very excited to see what everyone has to say.  what i can learn from everyone  the stories and lives od other ems lifer's.:wacko:


----------



## BayouMedic10 (Apr 13, 2013)

Hey gang 

I work in Louisiana for Acadian, bout 3 years now. 

I enjoy the job and always eager to learn more and also offer help were I can. 

Free time is spent blogging, ps3, toughmudder training and the movies. 

-Tommy G


----------



## AlphaTech (Apr 18, 2013)

Hey all, Sorry, I didnt see this thread, I just made a thread introducing myself. . I am from the Bay Area. I'm a new EMT and looking for work. Hear to learn a lot. So see you guys around. 

thanks
Ruben


----------



## SEVEN (Apr 25, 2013)

Hello everyone,

I am a 25yo female about to graduate emt-b course in Massachusetts and hope to work somewhere near Boston. I am here to soak up any information I can to prepare me!


----------



## medic8ed (May 5, 2013)

*Medic8ed - Canadian*

Hi all, I'm "Medic8ed" a " PCP/ IV" in BC Canada. I have an amazing husband and a wonderful 6 year old son. I live in the middle of nowhere and am considered part time at a low call volume station. I go to the city and ride third with ALS and BLS whenever they will have me. currently I am registered for ACLS, ECG interpretation and hope to successfully apply to the ALS program intake fall of 2014. I've always had a passion for emergency medicine and just love the many adventures this diverse and dynamic job brings my way.
in my spare time I love cooking an baking, horseback riding, running, hiking, camping, fishing and hunting. 
I'm always striving to practice better and learn more without looking like the over achiever/ know it all etc.


----------



## MrKindle (May 9, 2013)

*Hello*

Hello all, my name is Tyler and I am a volunteer FF/EMT-B in the Keystone. I am currently enrolled in Summer Courses for Anatomy and Physiology, and come this fall I am beginning my journey to become a Commonwealth, and Nationally registered EMT-Paramagic. 

I am looking forward to learning everything possible while here and also while I am in school as well. I hope this will be a pleasant stay and I thank you all for allowing me to be a guest here.


----------



## takl23 (May 16, 2013)

Hi Gang,

New EMT student. I am in the financial field and an auxiliary police officer. My plan is work EMS part-time a probably become a paramedic after my training is over. I'm from Mass. and have a wife and three (3) border collies :blink:

Looking forward to learning as much as possible!


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 16, 2013)

Three boarder collies? You're a patient person. I have one, and that's enough. 

Welcome to all our new members! Enjoy the forum and make yourselves at home.


----------



## NHEMTJai (May 17, 2013)

Hey everyone! I am an EMT with a private company that does 911 and transfers in NH. Will be taking an AEMT class soon. In college for fire protection. 

Non EMS... I am a mommy to an awesome 2 year old boy. I play rugby.


----------



## CodeBru1984 (May 17, 2013)

Welcome to the forums! Enjoy your stay!


----------



## Arete (May 17, 2013)

Greetings from Alaska.  It is snowing today.

I am a new member of a rural volunteer Fire/EMS department.  I started November of 2012.  I just received my certification as an ETT which I believe is AKs version of EMR.  I am also the village pastor and acting as our chaplain.

I am looking forward to getting critical incident stress management training through the state's chaplaincy organization.  I have benefited from a debrief following a fatality during our response to an MVA.

Our department serves our village and a 100  mile stretch of highway that sees a lot of tourist traffic including RVs and tour buses.  Typically during the summer, 1 million square miles of forest burns.  That seems like a lot unless you know AK is truly massive.

We also do a lot of SAR work in areas surrounding us.  Our distance from the hospital is such that our hour drive to it is still shorter than the average life flight times given the state's size.

I'm looking forward to learning a lot from my department and also from you good folks.


----------



## espi8041 (May 22, 2013)

I just received my EMT Basic and I would like to work as a Wilderness EMT. Does anyone know where I could find work in Oregon? I'm brand new to all of this and I've been trying to find jobs, but they seem a bit scarce. I really don't want to work in the  city.

-Ashley


----------



## Achilles (May 22, 2013)

espi8041 said:


> I just received my EMT Basic and I would like to work as a Wilderness EMT. Does anyone know where I could find work in Oregon? I'm brand new to all of this and I've been trying to find jobs, but they seem a bit scarce. I really don't want to work in the  city.
> 
> -Ashley



Welcome to the forum. 
There's a guy with a name in red here named FFEMT, I don't think you'll be able to pm him yet with your post count, but he's in Washington and he'd be the guy to talk to. Good job on Emt B


----------



## Mickster (May 23, 2013)

Hello! I am Mickster a brand new EMT! What a long journey it has been. All the studying, all the tests, the written exam, the practical exam and last but certainly not least the national Registry exam!! I am done and I am an EMT!


----------



## Diana (May 28, 2013)

*Medic*



MMiz said:


> First, welcome to EMTLife!
> 
> Reply to this thread with a brief introduction so that we can learn a little about you.  We hope you stick around for a while and contribute to our community.
> 
> Thanks!



Hi all.   My name is Diana. I am a highly trained EMT-B with trauma under the buckle. Received my initial EMT skills through the military. With that said--Military EMT's get some very good life saving skills in the class and in the field---I did. Later, I went to the civilian sector and received more education as an EMT-B. I have been an EMT since 2003. I was 38 at the time. I have had the privilege of receiving some valuable skills through the military, and civilian education. I live in the fine land of Colorado, and love it.


----------



## kirky kirk (May 30, 2013)

Hey guys, I'm Kirk. I'm a rokkie EMT-B from the Philippines. ^_^

Started from being a first aider with the Red Cross and now reviweng for my exam for EMT-B with the PSEMT.


----------



## Mickster (May 31, 2013)

best of luck kirkyrabbit!


----------



## Amberlamps916 (May 31, 2013)

kirkyrabbit said:


> Hey guys, I'm Kirk. I'm a rokkie EMT-B from the Philippines. ^_^
> 
> Started from being a first aider with the Red Cross and now reviweng for my exam for EMT-B with the PSEMT.



Hey there, welcome.


----------



## kirky kirk (May 31, 2013)

Thanks for the welcome guys! ^_^


----------



## STXmedic (May 31, 2013)

Welcome, kinkyrabbit.


----------



## chaz90 (May 31, 2013)

PoeticInjustice said:


> Welcome, kinkyrabbit.



Haha. I hope that was intentional. Might I suggest a name change?


----------



## STXmedic (May 31, 2013)

chaz90 said:


> Haha. I hope that was intentional. Might I suggest a name change?



 I second that motion...


----------



## gmendoza148 (Jun 1, 2013)

*new member*

Hi, im new to the forum I work as an emt-I for a 911 company down in the rio grand valley. I've been browsing through the forum and I've found alot of good info, hope to get to learn from everyone as much as possible!


----------



## kirky kirk (Jun 1, 2013)

PoeticInjustice said:


> I second that motion...



Haha. On retrospect,  I could have used a different username. :rofl:


----------



## TB 3541 (Jun 2, 2013)

gmendoza148 said:


> Hi, im new to the forum I work as an emt-I for a 911 company down in the rio grand valley. I've been browsing through the forum and I've found alot of good info, hope to get to learn from everyone as much as possible!



Welcome to EMTLife!


----------



## TinyTank (Jun 4, 2013)

Hello! I've been being a little lurker on here since, well... a WHILE. Before I took my EMR anyways (so, a year and a bit now?) 

I'm going to school in the fall for my EMT in good ol' Alberta, and figured it might be a good idea to start up an account and be socialble.


----------



## Mickster (Jun 4, 2013)

that's awesome tiny tank! best of luck!


----------



## TinyTank (Jun 4, 2013)

Mickster said:


> that's awesome tiny tank! best of luck!



Thanks, Mickster!


----------



## Tito (Jun 8, 2013)

Anyone work as an EMT in the Los Angeles area? I just got my NREMT certification and looking for companies to hopefully work for


----------



## Mickster (Jun 8, 2013)

sorry buddy, I am on the other side of the country in Maine.


----------



## srog197 (Jun 15, 2013)

*Salutations!*

Hey y'all, I've been lurking around for a while and finally decided to make an account. I passed my EMT-B state test about a month ago and I'm taking my NREMT in a few weeks. Hope you guys can tolerate my noobness for a bit. Hopefully I can contribute something relevant and thought provoking every now and again. 
-Stephen Rogalski


----------



## Wheel (Jun 15, 2013)

srog197 said:


> Hey y'all, I've been lurking around for a while and finally decided to make an account. I passed my EMT-B state test about a month ago and I'm taking my NREMT in a few weeks. Hope you guys can tolerate my noobness for a bit. Hopefully I can contribute something relevant and thought provoking every now and again.
> -Stephen Rogalski



Congratulations and welcome to the forum


----------



## Taurus40 (Jun 25, 2013)

*Hello from Montana*

Hi all  I found this forum when I was searching for Paramedic colleges.  I am a mom to three grown kids that I homeschooled till the graduated high school.  I took my EMT-B class 4 years ago and got bit by the EMS bug, EMT-I the next year and enjoying my work in that capacity now.  My dream has been to be a Paramedic - I was hoping to go to Paramedic school this fall but I don't have all the pre-reqs yet.  I worked for a small service since I started, but would LOVE to be in a busy service -  I'm in a position in my life now where I am pursuing that job opportunity
  In my free time I like to head out to the rifle range and heat up some brass, fish and read science fiction.
BTW, I sometimes overuse emoticons!


Beth


----------



## SandpitMedic (Jun 26, 2013)

Hey guys, thanks for having me. I'm a paramedic who has worked in NV, CA, and the Middle East for most of my career. I've also worked in law enforcement. That's a little about my background. I hope to learn a lot while reading more and posting less. 

See you around.


----------



## VictorBrown (Jun 26, 2013)

*Hello*

Hey I am new here. I am Nationally registered awaiting my state licence. 
I am in chicago,Ill and I have been online looking for employment but haven't had any luck. If anybody has any suggestions I would be more than happy to hear from you.


----------



## CALEMT (Jul 8, 2013)

Hello everyone, I've been "scoping" this site for quite some time and I finally decided to make a account. I am a EMT-B from sunny southern california, I work as a EMT in Riverside County. Also a firefighter explorer soon to be a reserve firefighter. I am aspiring to be a paramedic firefighter for CALFIRE in honor of a recently fallen friend. Anyway I hope to contribute to this site and I'm excited to be here!


----------



## AceThunderstone (Jul 8, 2013)

Hey everyone. I'm an EMT in Tulsa, OK who signed up because i saw someone hating on my beloved company, but he has since come back into the Borg. And now I apparently need five posts to reply to a private message so here I am. 

Hopefully, I'll be a decent medic one day.


----------



## Felixssimonov (Jul 13, 2013)

Hi My Name Felix i am EMS Manager for Capital City Ambulance in Denver Colorado. I also signed up because i saw someone hating on my beloved company, And now I apparently need five posts to reply to a private message so here I am. Me and Boris run good company and we have many knew ambulances. We are constantlly setting up interviews for the position of EMT.


----------



## STXmedic (Jul 13, 2013)

Felixssimonov said:


> Hi My Name Felix i am EMS Manager for Capital City Ambulance in Denver Colorado. I also signed up because i saw someone hating on my beloved company, And now I apparently need five posts to reply to a private message so here I am. Me and Boris run good company and we have many knew ambulances. We are constantlly setting up interviews for the position of EMT.



Thans fer joinin. Hopeflly yu can cleer up sum misconceptions of you're company.


----------



## Felixssimonov (Jul 13, 2013)

I wood like to tell you that we have changed a lot since I become in charge. I make sure ambulance a/c and heat work for pations and we always have 02 on ambulance know. It is hard to keep empoyees working for me now becasue of old reputation. What wood you like to no?


----------



## Tigger (Jul 13, 2013)

Felixssimonov said:


> I wood like to tell you that we have changed a lot since I become in charge. I make sure ambulance a/c and heat work for pations and we always have 02 on ambulance know. It is hard to keep empoyees working for me now becasue of old reputation. What wood you like to no?



How you can operate an ambulance company but struggle mightily with written communication?


----------



## Matt (Jul 14, 2013)

*Greetings from Nebraska*

Hey everyone. Getting ready to start EMT-B (after putting it off for awhile), right now I plan on continuing on to EMT-P through my local college's paramedicine degree plan. Must say so far I love this site and all the support and member activity. Looking forward to spending a lot of time on here.


----------



## chaz90 (Jul 14, 2013)

Welcome Matt! Glad to have you here.


----------



## EMTnurse (Jul 14, 2013)

Hello folks! My name is Trish and I am an EMT-B in Virginia. Have been for about 15 years now. I am also finishing up my final year of nursing school. Glad I found this board, it's interesting to post with people who are in the same line of work.


----------



## Nicoleyoung (Jul 16, 2013)

Hi, I'm Nicole just got my EMT-B in march, I have not got a job in EMS yet but I am trying I live in Texas but interested in working in California because I want to go to school there.


----------



## Bracks (Jul 19, 2013)

Hello,
I am a new Medic (6 months) training in the new zealand army (we do 2 & 1/2 years study at uni/clinical shifts).  I have done a little bit with the ambulance a couple of years ago, am hoping to get back into it again on the weekends while training.

Cheers,
Bracks


----------



## Chimpie (Jul 19, 2013)

To all of our newer members, welcome.  We're glad you decided to be part of our community.


----------



## flightless (Jul 21, 2013)

Hi Everyone,

I'm new to the EMS world. I've had my NREMT-B for 4 years now. I was an Army medic until last year and had mostly NOTHING  to do with EMS. I'm now settling down in a new city and looking to absorb and share as much as I can.


----------



## Leporidae (Jul 22, 2013)

*Another Newbie *

Hi all, I've been lurking for a few weeks reading new and old posts - there's some great info here.  I'm in Central Texas, female, and will have just turned 40 when I start EMT school in January.  I keep thinking I must be bonkers to start at this age, but I don't plan to do it full-time, but rather as a volunteer.  But then again, I could really love it once I start & want to make the career change, who knows?


----------



## armychris (Jul 22, 2013)

Howdy! I'm a 21 year old male from Oregon. Been an EMT for over a year now, and am working currently as an Army medic. Figured I'd connect with some fellow EMT's.


----------



## uglyjon (Jul 26, 2013)

hello, 23 year old student from Arkansas.  Been reading a lot on this forum and I am trying to learn as much as possible.


----------



## chaz90 (Jul 26, 2013)

uglyjon said:


> hello, 23 year old student from Arkansas.  Been reading a lot on this forum and I am trying to learn as much as possible.



Welcome Ugly! 

Don't worry, I'll call you Jon. I just wanted the opportunity to say that.


----------



## Wheel (Jul 26, 2013)

uglyjon said:


> hello, 23 year old student from Arkansas.  Been reading a lot on this forum and I am trying to learn as much as possible.



Where are you going to school? You can PM me later if you aren't comfortable posting it openly. Welcome to the forum!


----------



## ArkansasEMT (Jul 26, 2013)

*Can you hear me now?*

Hi folks,

I'm a volunteer FF in the small community I live in and recently took the plunge and got my EMT-B certs so I could apply at a private 911/IFT service in the next town over. 

I had to get both AR and TX licenses to do this (still waiting on the TX bureaucracy to send me my license, omg those people are slow).

I'm 47 y/o and finally have the wherewithal and time to do what I've wanted to do for a long time, and this is it

I will be starting medic school this next semester, so wish me luck!

ArkansasEMT


----------



## mcnm (Jul 29, 2013)

*newb checking in, thinking about a career change*

Hello all,

I'm 33. Thinking about changing career paths.

I've been a welder for about a decade, but am starting to suffer from "repetitive stress injury" to my off hand from feeding many miles of aluminum wire through my fingers while fighting the resistance of heavy gloves.

I'm not a good surgical candidate as it's basically all inflammation from the rapid, repetitive hand movements. But that's good, everyone (myself, docs, therapists) think we can get my hand back into working shape with PT. And everyone agrees that if I stop doing this specific job, my hand would be up to doing just about anything else that isn't similarly intensively repetitive.

But how long it lasts doing what I do now is anyone's guess, so I'd like to take advantage of my company's tuition reimbursement program while I am working.

I've always been interested in medicine. So here I am, looking to learn as much as I can about the field. 

I can read books and take the classes, but what I really want to know are what people already in the field think about their job, the directions things are going (good/bad), the roles each specialties plays, pay, and how satisfied are you with your own career choice. Forums are perfect for this.

My plan is to go to community college and begin amassing general math and science credits that I can transfer to a four year school while concurrently taking the EMT-B short course to "test the waters" in medicine.

Then I can either go full on into a RN or RPA track, or slink back into my mechanical role and go the engineering route.

I have no kids, my parents are retiring and told me to go to med school, and they'll help. But I think I'm a bit too old to begin that level of schooling. Don't get me wrong, I'd love to. I just don't know if I'm too old to start down that road.

I have some college credits from years ago, probably expired. But I am not shy of math, science, or hard work.

...

And just because everyone in the medical field is always interested to know, I build MRIs. We're currently working on the first prototype live, MRI guided LINAC for targeting cancer in moving tissue.


----------



## September (Aug 3, 2013)

*Greetings*

Hey everyone! 

I'm a 27 year old direct support professional working with adults with intellectual disabilities. Not as easy as it sounds though, I can't count the amount of times I've been spit on, peed on, bitten and had feces flung at haha(I say haha because I can look back and laugh at it now). I've been on the job for the past 2.5 years and truth be told, I pretty much fell into it. I'm currently pursuing my bachelors in psychology and have about a year and a half left and while there's plenty of wiggle room in my foundation with a degree, I don't see myself staying here for more than another two years. I've never had set in stone career aspirations growing up. I've never cared about having a career that pulls in major money. I've only wanted to do two things: help people in need and constantly learn. After spending a while doing some "soul searching", I guess you could call it, I personally feel becoming an EMT(and later paramedic) is a decent fit for me. Don't get me wrong, I don't have starry-eyed ambitions of being a hero, I just want an ever-changing work environment where I can help different people as much as possible. My strong suits have always been attention to detail and being able to work well under pressure(I've been described as 'eerily calm' in crisis situations) Do you feel this a good field for me?


----------



## Jarrodclark (Aug 7, 2013)

*Hi all*

New here. Looking to learn anything from other EMS agencies throughout the country. 
I have been in EMS since 2003. First responder on a municipal volunteer agency until 2006, EMT for a commercial service until 2011, and currently a Paramedic for a paid municipal service. 
Enfield CT is the only third service paid EMS agency in the state and we are constantly growing and evolving. I hope to provide information and help to others here as well as learn how I can help my agency grow.


----------



## Vegasmedic (Aug 18, 2013)

*New to the EMTLIFE*

Hello all just wanted to say hi as a new member here. I have been an emt for a year, a Vol. fire fighter for a year also and am an Iraq war vet. I will be attending medic school in Jan thanks to the VA (veterans affairs).


----------



## Vegasmedic (Aug 18, 2013)

*edit*

Double post


----------



## yaya937 (Aug 19, 2013)

Hello Everyone,  
My name is Yechiel. I am 22 years old. I am a student still. I just finished taking the EMT-B course and am still waiting for my results. :unsure: Tough test but I think I did well. 
Anyway Just wanted to say Hi


----------



## AndrewD82 (Aug 22, 2013)

*Reintroduction*

My name is Andrew. I once introduced myself on here years ago and felt since I have taken a severe absence that I would reintroduce myself and update things a little. I am 30 years old currently in EMT classes in NoVA and am looking forward to pursuing my A.A.S in Paramedic. I am also transitioning out of the military in 2015 with 14 years in. I am ready to see new things and learn new things as well. I currently am on two volunteer departments in NoVa and truly enjoy the work that I get to do there.


----------



## bigmike82 (Aug 23, 2013)

*Hello all*

I am new here, I am an EMT student and I am just looking for some advice and guidance from people that have been there before.  My hope is to become a Paramedic.  I am trying to learn as much, as fast, and as thoroughly as possible.  I can't wait to get out there and start helping as much as I can.  Thank you in advance for welcoming and mentoring me in this wonderful community!


----------



## sr9790 (Aug 24, 2013)

Hello all!  My name is Sam and I am a EMT from Tennessee.  I have worked on an ambulance for about a year and did fire side for five years before that.  I am currently in Paramedic school and looking forward to it being over!  I just thought I would throw a quick intro out there.


----------



## NikiLiaRoyce (Aug 28, 2013)

*Hi*

I'm attending school to be a paramedic, but right now I'm in the middle of my EMR class so I'm still pretty new to the whole thing. :sad: But I do need some help on a paper. So if anybody could help me figure it out, that would be great.


----------



## unleashedfury (Aug 30, 2013)

Chris from PA. I am a former field medical specialist. Now know as a 68W in the Army. But I was a 91B. for those who are a bit older vets will recognize that MOS identifier. 

I have been in Fire/EMS since 1999, and am currently attending paramedic school I also have a background in Automotive, and Machine Trades/Welding. So when  interviewed with my last job they asked my qualities. I said. I can drive the bus, ride in the bus, and fix the bus. it lightened up the mood a bit.


----------



## Killjoy7 (Sep 13, 2013)

Hello,

 My name is John and Im from Connecticut. Ive been doing Volly EMS since 2011 and received my EMT B cert 4 months ago along with PHTLS and some other CMEs/certs. I picked EMS because I wanted to do something that would benefit others directly. While I put in plenty of to supporting my Volly service I would like to turn this into a paying job. Im currently looking for any paid EMT positions, with little luck unfortunately. If anyone could guide me in the right direction Id greatly appreciate it.


----------



## Gizmo (Sep 21, 2013)

*Another brand new EMT*

Hi all!  I achieved my NREMT EMT cert. in June and my state cert. in July.  I'm signed up to complete my IV cert. in October.   I'm a full time student, working on my prerequisite courses for a nursing program, but I have about four years until I will have achieved my BSN.  I'm currently looking for a weekend job as an EMT and so far have only come up with full time positions requiring more than the three days per week I can work.  There are plenty of companies that I have yet to contact, so hopefully I'll get lucky with one of them!  In the meantime I have a fun weekend job that will hold me over, but I'm looking forward to a job that involves patient care. 

I hope everyone has a great weekend!


----------



## Achilles (Sep 21, 2013)

Gizmo said:


> Hi all!  I achieved my NREMT EMT cert. in June and my state cert. in July.  I'm signed up to complete my IV cert. in October.   I'm a full time student, working on my prerequisite courses for a nursing program, but I have about four years until I will have achieved my BSN.  I'm currently looking for a weekend job as an EMT and so far have only come up with full time positions requiring more than the three days per week I can work.  There are plenty of companies that I have yet to contact, so hopefully I'll get lucky with one of them!  In the meantime I have a fun weekend job that will hold me over, but I'm looking forward to a job that involves patient care.
> 
> I hope everyone has a great weekend!



Welcome to the site!

I like girls.


----------



## Pond Life (Sep 21, 2013)

Hi,

I'm a UK registered paramedic, I'm also an Emergency Care Practitioner with South Western Ambulance Service based in Cornwall. UK.
I am also an offshore medic, remote area and hostile area medic.
I currently am working on a project in China for a year (28 days on/off)
I've been involved in research with the Dept of Health here in the U and do some teaching in hospitals occasionally.
I've got an MSc Cardiology and a PgDip in Advanced Healthcare Practice.

Looking forward to interesting chats.

cheers

Pond Life


----------



## PRiel (Sep 22, 2013)

*New to US EMS*

Hello,
My name is Pat and I'm a 25 year paramedic, educator and administrator.  I'm looking to learn more about the EMS in the US.


----------



## Lone Crow (Sep 22, 2013)

*Just getting started...*

Hey all!  I'm LC, living in Chapel Hill NC.  I just finished my EMT-B, and took the state test yesterday.  I should hear back tomorrow... I've applied to one service in my area, and am still waiting to hear back from them.  I hope to work as an EMT for a while, then begin paramedic training.  I'd love to work for a flight service in the future.  My last job was as a pilot, so getting back in the air would be great.  I've lurked around a bit on this site, and have already learned quite a lot.  Keep the good info coming!


----------



## MD2BE (Sep 22, 2013)

*Greetings!*

Well hello all,
My primary reason for joining this site was to network with others who share passions such as my own.  
I first became a certified emt-b 3 years ago, but due to me being of a mere 19 years of age, I was deemed uninsurable.
Here I am 3 Years later (22 years old) currently enrolled in a refresher course.  I intend on continuing my education and attaining my degree in medicine.  (Specifically Neuro) 
Anyway thank you all!


----------



## NomadicMedic (Sep 22, 2013)

Welcome.


----------



## adrenalin (Oct 6, 2013)

*Hello everyone*

I'm a full time student working towards my AAS in EMS and hope to become a paramedic in a year and a half.  I am halfway through the EMT-B course and taking the NREMT exam in December.  As of right now, I have more questions than I do answers about many topics and I am hoping to pick the brains of those who have "been there and done that" so I can become more experienced.


----------



## Theraphosidae (Oct 10, 2013)

Howdy!

Been reading the forums for a while.  I'm about a quarter through my EMT training and had a couple ride-alongs for clinicals so far.  Super fun!  Super sad sometimes, but super fun.

I am very much hoping to help myself become integrated into the community here, learn the medical jargen better, review critical thinking scenarios, help prepare myself better for NREMT...  Lots of stuff!

I'm a little eccentric, but easy going.  I'm bound to have a lot of "Why?" and "How?" questions, so be warned! ^_^


----------



## sexyemt (Oct 31, 2013)

*hello*

Hello my name is Sara and I am an EMT basic in Michigan. I have been a basic for a couple of years and going to school for Paramedic, easier said than done, I'm having a hard time with cardio. Eventually I would like to get my BA in pre med. I love my job and when I am not on a call I enjoy painting and drawing.


----------



## Hunter (Oct 31, 2013)

Welcome Adrenalin feel free to ask questions!  I learned a lot from these forums through school, just don't ask for direct answers for questions =D




Theraphosidea, whys and hows are the best questions for a student and for a paramedic in the field. Keep asking, some people will tell you that you don't need to know why, just to do what protocols says, but remember to take all advice with a grain of salt. Including mine.


Welcome Sara, there's a lot of information in the als forums about cardiac stuff, and feel free to ask about specific things if you can't find a threat already about whatever you're having issues with.


----------



## adrenalin (Oct 31, 2013)

That's the beauty of having a massive knowledge base based upon experience.  There can be many solutions (ways of doing things) that can be correct.  Thank you Hunter for the warm welcome.  Hopefully one day I will be able to add my advice after being in the profession for a bit and carry on the EMTLife tradition of helping others.


----------



## Siren (Nov 1, 2013)

Hey Lifesavers :lol:

I'm a complete newbie and I'm so relieved and excited to have found this community of awesome people to learn from. I'm from Philly and I start EMT-B at Jeffstat in less than a month. I'm going to need all the help I can get so I'll go explore the forum now.. See you around.

Siren


----------



## bygrace (Nov 12, 2013)

MMiz said:


> First, welcome to EMTLife!
> 
> Reply to this thread with a brief introduction so that we can learn a little about you.  We hope you stick around for a while and contribute to our community.
> 
> Thanks!



Hello, my user name is Bygrace. I am a paramedic and a paramedic educator.  I am now completing my 26th year of teaching and will soon retire.  I am hoping to be able to launch into a medical mission somewhere in the world. During my career, I have worked in a municipal fire service, a private ambulance company, a hospital emergency department and of course a community college.


----------



## medic6676 (Nov 21, 2013)

Hi my name is Chris. I am an upstate NY in the capital district and I currently work for a not for profit agency and a commercial agency. I love the job, and hope to expand on it by finishing my emergency management degree and work for a federal agency, and as a medic on the side.


----------



## Medic817 (Nov 26, 2013)

Hi everyone! Decided to go ahead and do an introduction. I'm 24 years old currently 6 months projected to finishing my Paramedic certification. Started out August 2012 and have loved it. Just got my first 911 job as an Intermediate and looking forward to it! Looking forward to reading what y'all post. Also, born and raised in Texas and living in Houston!


----------



## MedicRobNL (Dec 1, 2013)

Hello everyone!

I'm a veteran of the Royal Canadian Navy, and am currently doing some courses online to prepare for my upcoming 2 year Paramedicine course in September 2014.

My only medical training thus far is Advanced Medical First Responder (AMFR) through the Navy, with CPR-HCP, and Wilderness First Aid on the side.

Hope to learn a lot from this site! And hopefully meet some other Canadian EMS personnel! And perhaps a familiar face or two from my time in the Navy!

Rob

PS: Don't slam me on my username! It was available, so I thought "Why not!" I'll be there someday!


----------



## STXmedic (Dec 1, 2013)

It's him, he's back! Grab the pitchforks!


----------



## Anjel (Dec 2, 2013)

STXmedic said:


> It's him, he's back! Grab the pitchforks!



Oh Lord, here we go.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 2, 2013)

MeficRobNL, don't worry, it's not personal. We had a "medic rob" here who was ... Shall we say...Less than forthright regarding his credentials and experience. We're sure that you won't go down that road. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## MedicRobNL (Dec 2, 2013)

DEmedic said:


> MeficRobNL, don't worry, it's not personal. We had a "medic rob" here who was ... Shall we say...Less than forthright regarding his credentials and experience. We're sure that you won't go down that road. Welcome to the forum.



Oh no, I'm very forthcoming with my lack of credentials at this point. 

I've never been here before. Just signed up because I enjoy the atmosphere and a lot if the threads challenge me to research more to find out what the hell people are talking about, LOL. 

I hope to never actually have a meme made about me! 

Rob


----------



## Medic Tim (Dec 3, 2013)

MedicRobNL said:


> Oh no, I'm very forthcoming with my lack of credentials at this point.
> 
> I've never been here before. Just signed up because I enjoy the atmosphere and a lot if the threads challenge me to research more to find out what the hell people are talking about, LOL.
> 
> ...



Welcome to EMTlife


----------



## LMedic90 (Dec 6, 2013)

Hey all, I'm an EMT-I with most of my experience coming from working in the Hospital, I worked for a private ambulance service as a basic two years ago and ended up finding a good home at a Level 1 trauma center in the ER working trauma and as a psychiatric technician in the Houston Medical Center. They were one of the rare few that allowed those qualified to start IVs, monitor cardiac rhythms and the like.

I'm back on the ambulance now and working on my paramedic, and like interacting with other ems personnel and learning from others, so I'm happy to be apart of this forum.


----------



## KyleC41 (Dec 6, 2013)

*new to the forum*

Hello Emtlife forum fellows, my name is Kyle obviously lol I recently just started as an EMT-B at a private ambulance company in Ohio. I have been applying since I passed the NREMT-B in June. I'm very excited to see what the private unit has in store. Can't wait to start chiming in and asking questions in forums.


----------



## Medic817 (Dec 6, 2013)

LMedic90 said:


> Hey all, I'm an EMT-I with most of my experience coming from working in the Hospital, I worked for a private ambulance service as a basic two years ago and ended up finding a good home at a Level 1 trauma center in the ER working trauma and as a psychiatric technician in the Houston Medical Center. They were one of the rare few that allowed those qualified to start IVs, monitor cardiac rhythms and the like.
> 
> I'm back on the ambulance now and working on my paramedic, and like interacting with other ems personnel and learning from others, so I'm happy to be apart of this forum.



I'm sure I'll bump into you if we ever have a ground and pound downtown. Welcome are you getting your medic from HCC or another school?


----------



## RescueDog (Dec 9, 2013)

*Hello!*

Hello, all!
I'm RescueDog, I'm a 23 year old lady EMT! 
Brand-spankin'-new to the forum!
I currently am a volunteer with my local department, would love to make a career out of it, and eventually get to paramedic!


----------



## LMedic90 (Dec 9, 2013)

Medic817 said:


> I'm sure I'll bump into you if we ever have a ground and pound downtown. Welcome are you getting your medic from HCC or another school?



I'm going through kilgore college, the percomonline program. I preferred doing it at my own pace, and I've had success with them through the AEMT program. My basic I earned at TEEX out in college station. 

I started studying the paramedic material as soon as I became a basic so It's looking like I'll be finished by the summer. Which agency are you with?


----------



## Drax (Dec 17, 2013)

*Greetings*

Just finished my EMT-B course through Bates Technical College here in Tacoma, Washington and just passed my NREMT.

Currently looking for work as an EMT, preferably in the Fire Service field. I am also interested in working for Private Ambulance companies that will help me sharpen my skills while earning a much needed paycheck in the meantime. 

Look forward to open discussions regarding medicine.


----------



## Medic817 (Dec 17, 2013)

LMedic90 said:


> I'm going through kilgore college, the percomonline program. I preferred doing it at my own pace, and I've had success with them through the AEMT program. My basic I earned at TEEX out in college station.
> 
> I started studying the paramedic material as soon as I became a basic so It's looking like I'll be finished by the summer. Which agency are you with?



Gotcha. That's awesome I'll be finishing my paramedic by May as well from Lone Star College. All I have left is my capstone/internship, a&p2 and a kinesiology class and I'll have the degree. I just finished Cypress Creek EMS' academy I start my first Basic in charge (training) shift on the 22nd. I've heard that about percom and doing it at your pace but I'm glad I did it this way and definitely ready to be done.


----------



## DrBeat (Dec 17, 2013)

Hello everyone! I'm new here  

I'm not actually a doctor but I'm a volunteer EMT of the Italian Red Cross in a small town near Garda Lake (Northern Italy). Here in my town the Red Cross provides Emergency Medical Services with two ALS ambulances linked to the "118 Servizio Sanitario" (Medical Service, the Italian counterpart of "911") dedicated to medical emergencies only.

I've recently passed the BLS-D exam and i'm currently moving my first steps as EMT. Until i take the third and final exam, i'm allowed to take part in non-urgent transports and events where an ambulance is required. However my role is mostly the role of an observer at the moment. I help with retreiving the stretcher or assisting with heavy patients and difficult paths like walking up the stairs with a stretcher up to the third floor sorrounded by dozens of flower pots and all sort of plants (it looked like a jungle) :rofl:.


----------



## Ironman (Dec 21, 2013)

*My Intro*

I chose Ironman for a profile name but I'm female.

It's because I did a 70.3 Ironman back in '09 in Kona.
Was bullied for being a late bloomer. I am still petite, (5'4, 115) but not letting that stop me pursuing what I want.
I like intensity. I am intense. Some people say not as intense as I'd like to think.
35 yrs old, people say I look 24. M.A in Counselling Psychology. Went to Haiti after earthquake in 2010, did some portrait counselling (I can draw your face), and learned a massive amount about perspective, hunger and true community while there. Cholera broke out second time to Haiti. Haitians started dying within 24-48 of ingesting the contaminant. Stuck in infected waters in the back of a pick up trying to rescue people from the jaws of death. Went to Mozambique in 2011 and got falciparum malaria on the flight from Africa to Haiti after 2 months there. Got air evac'd to Miami hospital. Doc's didn't know how to treat the disease, googled it. Got some quinine, and prayer, and survived. Insurance didn't cover medical bills completely so got slapped with $98,610. Cried. Prayed. Several months later I call the hospital and a woman tells me my DEBT was PAID. True story. That said, I still like wild rides. 

Ps. My only sibling (brother) killed himself 8 yrs ago. It was by train and his body was destroyed. I've always been curious about helping suicide victims and those left behind since then.

EMS sounds like an environment in which I would thrive. I start a 3 week EMR course on January 13, 2014

Anyways, nice to meet you all. Any pre-EMS advice I can get would be great.


----------



## MrsMedic (Jan 1, 2014)

Hi All,
   I am Mrs. Medic. I have worked in rural North Florida for 4 years, 2 as an EMT and 2 as a Paramedic. I am also an adjunct instructor at a local community college, shaping the minds of aspiring EMT's. I love my job and hope to always keep learning and teaching others what I have learned!


----------



## Helper1 (Jan 4, 2014)

*ER Ambulance*

Has anyone had any experience with ER Ambulance in San Diego.  I found several negative posts but they were 2-3 years old.  I found negative posts for many other ambulance comapanies so not sure if ER is better/worse than others out there.  Thanks.


----------



## Helper1 (Jan 4, 2014)

*ER Ambulance*

Has anyone had any experience with ER Ambulance in San Diego.  I found several negative posts but they were 2-3 years old.  I found negative posts for many other ambulance companies so not sure if ER is better/worse than others out there.  Thanks.


----------



## rlcpr (Jan 8, 2014)

*Hello!*

Hello everyone,

I'm an EMT-Basic from CT/RI, currently in the clinical phase of paramedic school. I am also a CPR instructor and working towards my EMS instructor certification.

I work on a municipal ambulance and teach when I am not working.

Off duty, I'm an avid surfer, swimmer, and runner. I also run my own website that manages CPR/EMS classes online.


----------



## alphamikefoxtrot (Jan 8, 2014)

*Hello from the Mitten!*

Hello Everyone!

I am a 32yo, Male, EMT-B Student.  I am starting EMT-B school this coming March and am very excited.  I am currently working in a project management role in a large West Michigan company in the biotech industry as my 'day job' and knocking out pre-requisite courses for application to Physician Assistant school at night school in community college.  I'm thru most 'common' PA program pre-req courses, and am now down to needing to accrue a 'heaping pile' of patient contact hours, hence pursuing EMT / EMT-P such that I can do that evenings / weekends while I save money to finance PA school.

I am prior service Army (MOS 09S) and was headed into Civil Affairs and ultimately to MEDCOM but sadly my slot fell victim to sequestration cut(s) and I was discharged - hardest day of my life (so far).

I enjoy an outdoor / active / healthy lifestyle and look forward to meeting other folks with the same interests.  I'm really glad to have this community as a resource and look forward to talking with anyone and everyone - *please feel more than free* to send me a message!


----------



## RebelAngel (Jan 15, 2014)

Hello everyone! 

My name is Jamie. I am a 31 year old female living in NYS. I am a small business co-owner, and am well known within our small, rural, community. I have a strong attachment to "my" community and the people in it. Helping people is something makes up a big part of who I am, especially "my" people. I understand in EMS this can be my greatest strength as well as my biggest flaw. I do almost all the computer work (I'm somewhat of a computer geek), most of the behind the scenes work, and am the baker for the business.

After being made aware of a need in our small, rural district by the Captain of EMS I know through church I decided to start CFR course later this month. I had to be voted in as a member into our volunteer fire department. Last week after figuring out transportation and scheduling issues due to family life, I decided to drop CFR and take the EMT-B course instead, which starts on the 22nd. I have no previous experience in EMS or fire but I do feel this is something I am meant to do. I have had a sense of peace since deciding to proceed with this.

I went on my first ride along last night. I didn't feel excited, nervous, or frightened. It wasn't anything bloody or crazy. I am doing a rig check with the Captain tomorrow. I've also had a thorough walk-thru of the ambulance and the computer system used for reports, in addition to the the normal things related to going to a call, the protocol at the hospital, and once we returned to the FD. I am open for more ride alongs, and will be doing most of my running at night or on the weekends.

I look forward to getting to know you all and gleaning knowledge from the forum.


----------



## vcuemt (Jan 21, 2014)

My name is Paul (24 yom), and I'm a volunteer EMT-B in Central VA. I've lurked for a while but I created an account to post something I ended up not posting. I know there's an animus against volunteer EMS on here, so sorry in advance for depressing your wages. I went to college - not for healthcare, my job is in management - but I enjoy volunteering my nights and occasional weekends. I haven't decided whether I want to expend the time and energy required to upgrade my certifications, and the thought of inserting an IV makes me nervous, but my squad wants me to. Like everywhere else, most of the stuff we get in my area is of the non-life-threatening variety, so it's a matter of keeping people calm. I really enjoy patient contact, and yes, I love running lights and sirens (they called it sirencide in EVOC). I haven't been doing this long enough that it isn't still cool to roll up on scene in an ambulance - though I certainly hope that's a feeling that never goes away. I'm proud of how I spend [some of] my free time, and that's what matters to me.

First and last post? Possibly.


----------



## RebelAngel (Jan 21, 2014)

I will be a volunteer EMT-B, which I clearly state in my signature. If people don't like or accept it they can suck it as far as I'm concerned. 

I don't judge people for getting paid for doing something I will eventually be doing with no financial gain. Money was never my motivator, meeting a need within my community and helping "my" people are. Maybe one day I will be a paid EMT, but right now, it is what it is and I'm totally OK with that. If I'm not welcome here because of that I will find a different EMT forum "home". Simple as that.


----------



## MedicJeff (Jan 21, 2014)

24 year old, retired army and EMT from Michigan. Also do reserve work in law enforcement. Been browsing this site for awhile now, finally created an account. Looking to meet some new people.


----------



## ScoutsOut (Jan 21, 2014)

Hello all,

I work as a security contractor/medic.  I joined this site to learn more and share info with other professionals.  Great site.


----------



## hades9 (Jan 22, 2014)

*meh*

present. paramedic. BS biochemistry that I don't use & hardly remember.  BA psychology that's no more useful than good manners & street smarts.  carry on these aren't the droids you're looking for


----------



## JoeBear (Jan 25, 2014)

Hello, new forum member here.  I am not in the EMS field although I will admit to an interest in medicine, including veterinary medicine.  My age?  Old.  No, really...very old.  I'm a writer of short stories, essays, and novels, and am a published author, both traditionally and independently.  I'm working on a novel currently set in Queens, NYC and involves a paramedic who runs into some supernatural realities that he has a difficult time accepting. For the sake of authenticity, I've been researching online for onscene treatment protocols and don't find that mind-boggling although you and I both know I could use some help there. Primarily, I'm having a problem uncovering  (and understanding) dispatching procedures and communications. Chimpie suggested that I join the forum and pose questions in a thread. Any help would be appreciated. Hope to talk with you later.


----------



## That1Guy (Feb 14, 2014)

*Hi Everyone*

Just starting my EMT-B course. Looking forward to learning everything and hopefully coming aboard and ambulance crew afterward. Glad I found this site, seems like a great place. WOO!


----------



## RebelAngel (Feb 14, 2014)

Welcome everyone! Don't hesitate to jump right in.


----------



## starzolife (Feb 16, 2014)

Hi people, been lurking for a while, figure I'd introduce myself. I'm from the Hudson Valley, NY.

I'm a new Paramedic, being a EMT-B for three years before that, volunteer BLS, ER Tech, and start a medic job next weekl. Nice to meet you people.


----------



## lollylon (Feb 20, 2014)

Starting my EMT-B class in April, doing lots of research, and prepping for nursing pre-reqs. My goal is to specialize in emergency/trauma as an NP; I took an EMT class about 7 years ago and loved it, so I thought this might be a great way for me to get some experience while I work toward my master's. Currently in the Boston metro area, but by next year will be looking to the West Coast!


----------



## Madcow (Feb 23, 2014)

*Intro Madcow*

Hi 

I am Active Duty Air Force near Spokane Wa. I do a little flying with the Huey's that are out here. I recently passed the NREMT earlier this week. I hope to start Paramedic training as soon as I can find a reputable school that can work with my schedule. Right now it looks like online is my only option. 

Thanks


----------



## Bella (Mar 3, 2014)

I would like to become EMT-B certified this spring. 
I am graduating soon with a Bachelor's of Science in biological sciences; my background is in research, and I have basic professional rescuer certifications.
My long term goal is to become a physician's assistant (PA).
From my exposure to emergency medicine I am interested and like what it offers. 
I enjoy a challenge and learning as much as I can, particularly in science and medicine, especially when I can actually apply it, and the opportunity for further training and education. 

-Bella


----------



## Akulahawk (Mar 3, 2014)

Bella said:


> I would like to become EMT-B certified this spring.
> I am graduating soon with a Bachelor's of Science in biological sciences; my background is in research, and I have basic professional rescuer certifications.
> My long term goal is to become a physician's assistant (PA).
> From my exposure to emergency medicine I am interested and like what it offers.
> ...


If your long-term goal is to become a PA, I'd say that you should simply finish your studies and go for it if you're close to completing your Bachelor's. If you still have some time before you're done with your current educational plan, doing EMT won't be horrible... just very basic. 

Please don't take my advice as an attempt to discourage you from becoming an EMT, rather take it as advice to not slow yourself down in your quest to become a PA. Sometimes becoming an EMT results in an educational detour...


----------



## alphamikefoxtrot (Mar 4, 2014)

I'm in nearly the exact same boat as Bella. Starting my '2nd career' as an EMT to pursue eventual admission to PA school in Michigan, facing the same obstacles. B school starts tomorrow, pretty excited!


----------



## FireEMTEMD (Mar 4, 2014)

Hi there. I am a degreed engineer who was also a veterinary nurse/assistant for 5 years. I am now reinventing myself. I am a volunteer FF, volunteer rescue squad, in EMT Basic classes and training at 911 dispatch, which will eventually lead to EMD cert. I am a newly minted 40 yr old, happily married tomboy mother of identical triplet girls, turning 12 in May. I think that about does it.


----------



## Scotty STL (Mar 5, 2014)

Scotty from St Louis here.  I'm 43 and I'm in the boat like many; reinventing my career. 
I'm a bartender turned medical assistant turned (hopefully) paramedic.  Have done six years as a MA after a decade of being a bartender.  I'm learning after these six years as a MA that I'd much rather be out and about helping people as opposed to parking my butt in an office.  
EMT training starts in a few weeks and then on from there.


----------



## Anjel (Mar 5, 2014)

Scotty STL said:


> Scotty from St Louis here.  I'm 43 and I'm in the boat like many; reinventing my career.
> 
> I'm a bartender turned medical assistant turned (hopefully) paramedic.  Have done six years as a MA after a decade of being a bartender.  I'm learning after these six years as a MA that I'd much rather be out and about helping people as opposed to parking my butt in an office.
> 
> EMT training starts in a few weeks and then on from there.




Good on ya! Welcome to the site! Good luck with everything.


----------



## Anjel (Mar 5, 2014)

alphamikefoxtrot said:


> I'm in nearly the exact same boat as Bella. Starting my '2nd career' as an EMT to pursue eventual admission to PA school in Michigan, facing the same obstacles. B school starts tomorrow, pretty excited!




Finally some Michigan representation.     good luck!


----------



## BTown714 (Mar 10, 2014)

Greetings!

I'm Bill. I'm 22 years old, and I'm a proud born and bred, 7th generation Florida native (Born in Sarasota; currently live in Bradenton).

I'm a Dispatcher currently in between jobs (the Manatee County Sheriff's Office is looking VERY promising!!), and I'm a big-time collector of patches and other forms of public safety items.

All y'all stay safe!!


----------



## kev54 (Mar 12, 2014)

Hey,

My name is Kevin and I"m 20. I live in Hawaii on Oahu. I hope to start the EMT program on January 2015 while pursuing a public health degree at University of Hawaii. This a complimentary career for me since I hope to work for the State EMS bureau under the Department of Public Health, I also plan on getting my associates as a paramedic. I originally started in nursing at University of Kentucky but University of Hawaii would not let me transfer everything over so I have to redo classes. At the moment I just started volunteering in a ER which is pretty hands on for what some volunteers are allowed to do. I'm driven and I usually have lots going on and I like to stay busy.


----------



## Tekmbster (Mar 15, 2014)

*Introduction*

Greetings all,

My name is John, I'm 27 years old and from Lewis, New York - a small town in the Northern Adirondacks.  I've held my CFR and CPR certifications previously at one of my employers previously but has expired and I also have home health care experience with wound care management.  

I look forward to getting to know everyone here at EMTLife and hopefully I can gain some insight from y'all.  Currently, I am in the process of gaining full membership through our local EMS squad.  Thanks for having me here!

-John


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 15, 2014)

Welcome.


----------



## emf57 (Mar 18, 2014)

*non-emt trying to improve my responce to scenario*

Hi all, I just came pack from a trip and had to respond to a situation. I just wanted to share so that I could hear feedback from the professionals. If this forum is exclusively for official first responders I understand and I will take my question elsewhere.  I came here because I have no faith in the people on yahoo answers. If I am free to ask is the scenario area where to ask? If not welcome, any suggestions as to where to go for good answer? Thanks.

Dan


----------



## FireEMTEMD (Mar 18, 2014)

I would try the Main Forum under EMS talk and start a thread. Unless it fits in a specific category.


----------



## Roberto (Mar 25, 2014)

Hello,

I'm a volunteer with the austrian Red Cross and have been working for the Austrian Red Cross EMS for two years before I started to study philosophy. Since a short time I am on a project together with another volunteer thinking about doing a Interactive Video Solution to show and more important teach BLS and later on parts of ALS.
some of you might know the webpage life-saver.org.uk

We are thinking about doing something a bit more detailed and more on the educational side then the "call for taking a course" thing. Something that for example could be used in schools or as a opener of a first aid course.

Further on we would like to go for a version that addresses more detailed knowledge. It is supposed to be a interactive teaching/learning solution taking it way further than viewing slides and clicking multiple choice tests.

Know that we are aware that you can not replace a hands on instruction but that a hand on instruction as well can never reach as many as fast as an interactive video solution.

*So what we would like to find out is if individuals of the EMS Community would be willing to back a kickstarter project funding the base module for providing the best non human solution in teaching BLS?*


----------



## sendmoreparamedics (Apr 2, 2014)

*EMS Student*

Hey guys!  New here.  I'm an EMT-B student and full time healthcare recruiter.  I'm planning on working as an EMT-B while pursuing a nursing degree.  My end goal is CRNA.  I just started clinicals and so far I've had two ER rotations and one fire department rotation.  I've had some fantastic patients and I'd have to say riding on the fire truck is really cool.

I start my ambulance rotation this weekend, and I hope we will be BUSY!  I'm looking forward to actually being on an ambulance and using my skills.

I'm currently in North Alabama for school and will be working (hopefully) in the Nashville TN area, where my fiance grew up.  We have set a date for October 31st this year for our weddin'. 

My medical interests include emergency medicine, trauma, intensive care, (most CRNAs must have ICU experience prior to applying to their program), as well as cosmetics (medspa, laser procedures, cosmetic surgery), and neurology.

My non-medical interests are films of the b-rated, horror, foreign, grindhouse, or artsy persuasion, science fiction, yoga, literature, PC and console gaming, fashion, animal rescue, tattoos, and vegan cooking... when I have time.  Since being in school full time and working full time, I mostly survive on caffeine and potato chips. :rofl:  Sad but true!


----------



## Leatherpuke (Apr 3, 2014)

Howdy,

 Been reading this site for a while, figured I'd sign up. Seems to be alot of experienced guys on here who are willing to help out the noobs like me.

 I will be retiring from the Army in about 18 months and my plan is to get on with a local fire department. I'v already got EMT and Fire Fighter 1 knocked out and I'm currently half way though the A-EMT course. I'm also a volly at our local fire department. 

 Start my clinicals next week and can't wait, sounds like a blast.


----------



## Cagekicker (Apr 5, 2014)

*Noob from NC*

Hey everyone! 26 yr old Noob here from North Carolina (moved from the Nashville TN area for school). I am currently attending my 1st semester at a community college. I took a Wilderness First Responder course over spring break, and I'll begin EMT-B in the Fall. EMT-I/IV/A (whatever the heck it's called this week) should follow in the spring, and then I plan to continue on to Paramedic in the summer.

I know it isn't the most ideal path, going "Zero to hero", but I have a small window of opportunity to get through school, so I have to do the best I can. 

My background is in Corrections, and volunteer fire service, so this is a life-changing type of deal for me. 

Anyway, I'm glad to be here!


----------



## Sundancer (Apr 5, 2014)

I've been a lurker since last August when I started my EMT-B. I licensed in my state in February, and I start my job with a rural EMS service on Thursday.  I've been working part-time prn with a health screening company since the beginning of March. I'm in my mid-thirties,  so you could say that I am starting my second career. If all goes well, I am looking at going to paramedic school in January. I've enjoyed reading the posts on this forum, and who knows, I might even decide to post something one of these days!


----------



## NomadicMedic (Apr 5, 2014)

Well, you posted today and "broke the seal". Join in the discussions. The more, the merrier!


----------



## SomeGuy (Apr 11, 2014)

Hello everyone!! I'm a 28 year old guy from New Castle County, Delaware. I'm in my 6th year as an EMT. I still very much so love the service although I have my gripes just like everyone else. I have had mostly private ambukance/transport experience with some 911 experience mixed in and am currently working full time as an EMT at a local entertainment/ horse racing venue here in Newark. (Those from the area will know).

I'm looking at continuing my education and becoming a Paramedic in the next two years (starting class in the fall hopefully). Looking forward to learning more and talking to everyone here on the forum. 

Have a great day!


----------



## Cbyoung71 (Apr 16, 2014)

*Hello*

Hello!

I am Curtis from Texas. I have been a Paramedic for 23 years and new to his site!


----------



## Tampasteve (Apr 25, 2014)

Steve from Tampa and I am looking to get into firefighting and EMT. I start my prerequisites next month and EMT classes in August. Here to learn!


----------



## URI (Apr 25, 2014)

Hey TampaSteve. 
 Welcome to the forum.  I'm originally from the Tampa Bay Area myself. (Tarpon Springs)

anyway, you already made a great decision joining the forum. This career path consists of an everlasting pursuit of education, experience, and the occasional call that will terrify you. However, I'm sure most will agree it is an extremely rewarding one. 
(pride not $, lol)


----------



## EMTbasicGirl (Apr 28, 2014)

*introduction*

Hi, I'm Lisa. I am a brand new North Carolina EMT basic. Ive always been interested in helping others and making a difference. I am in the process of finding a job now. So far I'm not having any luck.


----------



## Tampasteve (Apr 29, 2014)

EMTbasicGirl said:


> Hi, I'm Lisa. I am a brand new North Carolina EMT basic. Ive always been interested in helping others and making a difference. I am in the process of finding a job now. So far I'm not having any luck.



Good luck on the search and welcome! I love NC, it is a great state.


----------



## LenaLena26 (May 1, 2014)

Hi all,

I'm Lena. 23yr old EMT-B from the Chicago suburbs. I got certified in NY and completed reciprocity and I'm clear to work in Illinois. I just got hired by a private so I'm excited to get started on my EMS career...


----------



## curryb15 (May 1, 2014)

Name is Brian from Long Island ny. I've been a Emt/firefighter for 6 yrs. I volly and work at 2 desperate depts in Suffolk county. I'm currently in the hiring process for fdny EMS


----------



## ally926 (May 6, 2014)

*Introduction*

Hi everybody, 

My name is Alison, and I am a 21 year old Advanced EMT. I've been volunteering for two years through my university, both as an EMT and as a Supervisor, and I have enjoyed every minute of it. Now, I am looking for a job in the health care field and trying to obtain EMT-I reciprocity in Texas.


----------



## lido (May 8, 2014)

Just passing through, thanks.


----------



## rails (May 8, 2014)

ally926 said:


> Hi everybody,
> 
> My name is Alison, and I am a 21 year old Advanced EMT. I've been volunteering for two years through my university, both as an EMT and as a Supervisor, and I have enjoyed every minute of it. Now, I am looking for a job in the health care field and trying to obtain EMT-I reciprocity in Texas.



Welcome. What state are you in right now?


----------



## Firefighter564 (May 9, 2014)

I'm Aaron
Full time Firefighter/EMT-I in Georgia
Current Paramedic student
Been in fire and EMS 6 years.


----------



## OnceAnEMT (May 9, 2014)

I guess I never did really introduce myself. Friends and family call me KC. 

I'm a full time student pursuing a B.S. in Athletic Training in Texas. I received my NREMT-B and state licensure in Fall 2013 and worked for a private ambulance company in the Spring. Just recently quit that job for a much-anticipated position as an ER Tech in one the busiest EDs in Austin. I am taking courses in addition to my AT courses in order to prepare for the MCAT and medical school, as that is my highest goal at this point, and would be applying as a rather non-traditional student.

Would love to go to medic school, but unfortunately it is just not my "plan", unless all else fails. I do hope to get my EMT-IV at some point, however. Or perhaps just AEMT if time allows.


----------



## Akulahawk (May 9, 2014)

Welcome, Grimes! There are a few of us here that have earned that Athletic Training Bachelors...


----------



## OnceAnEMT (May 10, 2014)

Akulahawk said:


> Welcome, Grimes! There are a few of us here that have earned that Athletic Training Bachelors...



Yeah, I've noticed some. I've met a medic in person as well who used his BS in AT to get his LP. They really are relatable fields, often the focus being on acute care and being resourceful. My favorite part about AT is the acute care aspect, specifically with adolescents. Figured I would get my EMT to supplement that aspect. Realized I LOVED the world of emergency medicine. Very, very interesting and always evolving.


----------



## Akulahawk (May 10, 2014)

Grimes said:


> Yeah, I've noticed some. I've met a medic in person as well who used his BS in AT to get his LP. They really are relatable fields, often the focus being on acute care and being resourceful. My favorite part about AT is the acute care aspect, specifically with adolescents. Figured I would get my EMT to supplement that aspect. Realized I LOVED the world of emergency medicine. Very, very interesting and always evolving.


Actually, Paramedic would be better _if_ you were able to wear both hats at the same time and therefore be able fully utilize both scopes of practice. Unfortunately I found that Athletic Training wouldn't pay the bills and EMS sucked me right in... now I'm about to graduate RN school. :huh: Whoda thunk?

Anyway, welcome!


----------



## OnceAnEMT (May 10, 2014)

Akulahawk said:


> Actually, Paramedic would be better _if_ you were able to wear both hats at the same time and therefore be able fully utilize both scopes of practice. Unfortunately I found that Athletic Training wouldn't pay the bills and EMS sucked me right in... now I'm about to graduate RN school. :huh: Whoda thunk?
> 
> Anyway, welcome!



I know what you mean. AT salaries are low just about everywhere, but in Texas the average is a bit higher, especially in high school. A first time job in a high school will yield 40-50k, and that only goes up as your experience and network increases. 

Being in the hospital has kind of sparked the RN topic, so I was going to look at it a little bit today and compare the pre-reqs to my current degree. 

I'm curious, do you utilize AT-specific skills while working as a Medic? What has your MD said you can do?


----------



## Blue13 (May 10, 2014)

Alison - you're probing going to be better off just going for your Medic here in Tx. I don't think the EMT-i is very recognized. . But someone else may know more about that than I. I've been with a private ambulance Co for about 1.5 years, mainly because it's so close to home. 
  I'm in Dallas, looking forward to eventually moving to Austin, of anyone has any good advice for an active adventurous and happily married 37 y/o m.


----------



## 0theories (May 11, 2014)

*I like to parenthesize...*

Hi all, I've been lurking here for a little bit and its time for an intro. I'm in school for EMT-B cert. in Oregon. Got about a month to go before I take the tests. I've done many things in my life. Most recently I was a Forest Ecologist with the Forest Service. My job was mostly hiking and camping. I traveled around the world a few times (often via motorcycle) and decided it's time for a career change (again). My plan is to become a remote, international paramedic. Until then (it's a five year plan) I intent to work my way up from student to volunteer, to hopefully paid, to hopefully paid a bit more. I know, "good luck", right? I guess I'll probably start posting all kinds of (mostly stupid) questions in the NREMT section now... or maybe just jump on here every now and again to get/stay motivated. Lots of great info!


----------



## Medic Tim (May 11, 2014)

0theories said:


> Hi all, I've been lurking here for a little bit and its time for an intro. I'm in school for EMT-B cert. in Oregon. Got about a month to go before I take the tests. I've done many things in my life. Most recently I was a Forest Ecologist with the Forest Service. My job was mostly hiking and camping. I traveled around the world a few times (often via motorcycle) and decided it's time for a career change (again). My plan is to become a remote, international paramedic. Until then (it's a five year plan) I intent to work my way up from student to volunteer, to hopefully paid, to hopefully paid a bit more. I know, "good luck", right? I guess I'll probably start posting all kinds of (mostly stupid) questions in the NREMT section now... or maybe just jump on here every now and again to get/stay motivated. Lots of great info!




Welcome. A few of us here are remote  medics in varying countries. I am sure we can help with any questions you may have .


----------



## gronch (May 19, 2014)

*Forgot to introduce myself*

Went to First Responder then EMT-B in San Diego while working my full time job (Information Technology, Corporate America).  I did it for fun and personal development, but now I am a few decisions away from signing up for Paramedic school.

I have spent a fair amount of time reading posts, wondering if I have what it takes, and discussing with my wife the prospect of leaving the desk job.

My world is filled with uncertainty, and for once it feels good.


----------



## mttbdtd (May 21, 2014)

*Fng*

Hi all,

     EMT-B on a volunteer fire department.  Got EMT-B Sept of 2013.  Going to start ride alongs with a ALS company to up my patient care skills.  Hoping to go to medic school in the fall and get a job on an ALS ambulance.


----------



## Skagirl (May 21, 2014)

Hey Everyone--I just passed my practical skills for my EMT-B, although, where I'm at, it's now known as simply EMT. I've been a volunteer on a small town service since 2012. We don't transport patients anymore-mainly just arrive on scene and do what we can for the patient(s) until the assisting ambulance company arrives.


----------



## imshal717 (Jun 2, 2014)

Been lurking a while but now that I just finished up EMT school and getting ready to take the NREMT this week. I guess it may be time to introduce myself. I'm Mike; born, raised and lived in the Dallas, TX area all my life except for the four years Uncle Sam sent me to Washington State. I kick myself sometimes for moving home and I can't wait to get back out...

I'm second generation EMS. My dad was an EMT then Medic for large 911 system in East Texas, as well as a volunteer FF, for several years before he passed away in the late 90s.

Hoping to start medic school soon, though my ultimate goal is medical school. Already 30 so I'd be a pretty old med student so we'll see if things end up going that far.


----------



## lynnethesunny (Jun 7, 2014)

Hi y'all,

My name is Lynne. I'm 27, married with four kids (3 original, 1 foster-daughter now married and living on her own), married to an arson investigator for almost 9 years now. I started volunteering in EMS as soon as I was able. I took my EMT-B when I was 17, and got my results almost a year later when I was 18. So I'm closing in on 10 years on a volunteer ALS truck in a small city in Houston, TX. 

I've been lurking ever since I started paramedic school last January. I'm all done now, certified and looking for jobs. I have one service that I want to work for in particular so I've just gotten on as a volunteer there. In the meantime, I'm volunteering at the two places, just trying to soak up as much experience as I can. 

Cheers!


----------



## Ronin (Jun 11, 2014)

*Hello*

Hello,

I'm an offshore and hostile environment medic.
I realized I'd read the forum many times so I thought it was time to join.

Be safe,
Ronin Security Consultancy


----------



## Trotter Collins (Jun 26, 2014)

Hi, I'm Sarah. EMT-B. I'm from south Mississippi. I've been an EMT for 6 months, applying for medic school in the fall. I've got 2 boys, Rusty and Jackson. I love to read. A lot.


----------



## questing answers (Jun 28, 2014)

Hey, I'm 23 and looking into becoming a paramedic soon!


----------



## DocHolliday (Jul 4, 2014)

*Hello*

Hi i'm Docholliday im from the Chattanooga area. I have been a EMT for 5 years and I am currently in Medic school. If you have any questions just feel free to ask.


----------



## Chimpie (Jul 4, 2014)

To all of our new members, welcome to EMTLife!


----------



## Tunamate (Jul 5, 2014)

Hi I'm a qualifying paramedic from SA. Been in the industry for a few years now and am finishing my studies end of the year. At this point I feel I might give up on Ems and become an accountant! Varsity has sucked all the enthusiasm I has for this career


----------



## hollowsoul87 (Jul 16, 2014)

*Hello*

Been looking over the site for a while now and finally decided to join the ranks. I recieved my EMT-B cert the beginning of June and have recently applied for the local paramedic program here. Just waiting on a word back if i got in. I have 0 experience and have never worked EMS before but looking forward to it.


----------



## Chimpie (Jul 16, 2014)

hollowsoul87 said:


> Been looking over the site for a while now and finally decided to join the ranks. I recieved my EMT-B cert the beginning of June and have recently applied for the local paramedic program here. Just waiting on a word back if i got in. I have 0 experience and have never worked EMS before but looking forward to it.



Welcome to EMTLife!


----------



## EMTChickADee (Jul 20, 2014)

Hi all. I'm Ash. 24 year old Emt Basic living in Kansas for right now.


----------



## Chimpie (Jul 20, 2014)

EMTChickADee said:


> Hi all. I'm Ash. 24 year old Emt Basic living in Kansas for right now.



Welcome to EMTLife!


----------



## FirefighterEMTP (Jul 26, 2014)

*Hello fellow caregivers, lifesavers, and smoke eaters.*

I'm retired from active duty, running a small business called Disaster First Aid Training System. It has an Instructor Kit so that a wide range of people can teach it. individual instructors teach it as a small business, schools, some F.D. CERT programs, and the State of Alaska uses it in their ESAR-VHP Disaster Response volunteer program. You can see more about it at disasterfirstaid(dot)com if you want. We're looking for sales reps.

I was a firefighter EMT for 8 years, fire training officer for 2.  Hospital ER Tech for 20 years. Directed an EMT/Paramedic CE program for 8 years. Along the way I wrote the course ©Disaster First Aid, taught it a few years and then wrote the book and Instructor Kit so other people could teach it too. Firefighters & EMTs of course, also camp counselors, Eagle Scouts, teachers and coaches, nurses, or retirees of any of the above. It's hands-on, practical, and actually fun to teach and learn. It's essentials-only, uses the same practices and protocols as EMS first responders, but adapted to citizen level. DFA is growing gradually, but I hope someday to make Disaster First Aid as accessible for everybody as CPR. 

Altogether, I've been working in EMS for more than 25 years. This forum looks like a good place to communicate with like-minded people who have shared some of the same experiences. Glad to meet you.


----------



## civilgrinfox (Jul 29, 2014)

*Hello!*

Hey all - 

I just joined so wanted to say hi. I'm just moving toward the field of Emergency Services after being laid off a job in the non-profit world (and doing numerous other things before that). I just posted in the education forum looking for advice on training in Denver.

Hopefully this world will keep getting closer as I pursue training.

Blessings and safety to you all ^_^


----------



## Patch Adams (Jul 30, 2014)

*Okanagan a place to live forever*

Hi, 
I am from the Okanagan area of British Columbia Canada. I used to volunteer as a EMR on a community service in Northern Manitoba years ago. I just re-certified and finished licensing and planing on working in the BC/Alberta oil patch. I'd love to hear any advice/stories from anyone working in the patch. I'd also like to connect to anyone from this area as well.

Patch Adams


----------



## EMTGuide (Aug 4, 2014)

Hello All,

I'm a former paramedic living in San Diego. I have been out of the game a while and now work in a business development role for a hospital, but maybe I can still offer some input. 

My son just passed his EMT-B NREMT exam and helping him through the process inspired me to see who else I can help. I'm also working on a website to help new prospective students get an idea for the process of becoming an EMT in their state and local area. We realized there isn't a lot of great information out there other than what we could find on EMTLife and extensive research through Google. If it helps you, check it out.


----------



## FutureEMT2014 (Aug 21, 2014)

Hey all, I'm Cynthia. Age 19, about to be 20. Starting EMT Classes at Eastern New Mexico University-Roswell. Live in Albuquerque, New Mexico. Currently a job corps student. Starting classes Tuesday!


----------



## Chewy20 (Aug 21, 2014)

FutureEMT2014 said:


> Hey all, I'm Cynthia. Age 19, about to be 20. Starting EMT Classes at Eastern New Mexico University-Roswell. Live in Albuquerque, New Mexico. Currently a job corps student. Starting classes Tuesday!


 
Good luck


----------



## RyanC (Aug 26, 2014)

Whoops, looks like there's an introduction thread... hope you don't mind I copy and pasted from my original posting 

Just wanted to introduce myself, my name is Ryan Coquilla and I'm from San Jose, CA. Just recently got all my certifications for the Santa Clara County EMS as an EMT-B as well as the basic FEMA certifications. My eventual goal is to reach Firefighter, preferably in this same county. I start the Fire Academy in December with Southbay Academy.

Anyway, I am so grateful for this forum as it's a great tool to answer a lot of the questions I will have over the course of my career. I'm excited to be able to learn from all of you =)


----------



## TransportJockey (Aug 27, 2014)

FutureEMT2014 said:


> Hey all, I'm Cynthia. Age 19, about to be 20. Starting EMT Classes at Eastern New Mexico University-Roswell. Live in Albuquerque, New Mexico. Currently a job corps student. Starting classes Tuesday!


Hey brat  Found your post


----------



## Bishop (Aug 30, 2014)

Husband to wonderful woman and father of 3 boys. I spend as much time as I can outdoors exploring. (Backpacking, kayaking, cycling.) I'm working on getting EMT certified more for self education that a career switch. (Although I do look forward to doing some volunteer work.) 
My purpose for joining is to meet people who share a similar passion and for further education.


----------



## tawnymarie (Sep 6, 2014)

imshal717 said:


> Been lurking a while but now that I just finished up EMT school and getting ready to take the NREMT this week. I guess it may be time to introduce myself. I'm Mike; born, raised and lived in the Dallas, TX area all my life except for the four years Uncle Sam sent me to Washington State. I kick myself sometimes for moving home and I can't wait to get back out...
> 
> I'm second generation EMS. My dad was an EMT then Medic for large 911 system in East Texas, as well as a volunteer FF, for several years before he passed away in the late 90s.
> 
> Hoping to start medic school soon, though my ultimate goal is medical school. Already 30 so I'd be a pretty old med student so we'll see if things end up going that far.



Hello Everyone,
I am in the SF Bay Area.  I'm doing my EMT through a distance program in the LA area.  I'll be doing clinical rotations in the later part of the year.  I intend to enroll in the Paramedic Program at Sacramento State next fall and then eventually continue on into medical school at Touro University.  I am a nursing assistant otherwise and an office administrator for a small consulting firm.  I would love to connect with others in the area whether it's for moral support lol or study meetups


----------



## adamNYC (Sep 6, 2014)

Just found this thread. Been a CNA last 4 years. 1st year doing med/surg at Pittsburgh and the last 3 working a Rehab/SNF in Brooklyn ambulating elderly folks all day. Boring as hell. This motivated to seek out more exciting work, such as EMS. Should be done with EMT class in November. Looking to do IFT & Volunteer until I find a hospital job or until FDNY summons me. Then Medic or RN after that. I love this forum. Lots of great information!


----------



## Aidan McArthur (Sep 6, 2014)

I don't really have a cool story to share or an interesting background like the rest of you guys/girls 

20 years old, almost 21. Graduated from high school two years ago. Live in a suburb right outside Los Angeles. Going through EMT training for the second time. I dropped out the first time due to... personal reasons. But I was on track to pass the class the first time. So this second time going through the class is pretty easy. Well not easy, but it's mostly review for me.

I decided to pursue the emergency medical field after getting "NOLS Wilderness First Aid" certified through a two day class at REI. It sparked my interest in emergency medicine but made me realise how very little I really learned from the two day course.

After getting EMT certified, I plan on working in a private ambulence company for a year, with maybe some ER Tech experience, and then join the military with a 68W contract. In the army, I hope to eventually become a combat medic. Maybe SOCM, maybe a flight medic/Night Stalkers... it's all a long ways away, but I know that I want to serve as a medic of some sort.

After the military, who knows. Maybe become an ER nurse, maybe something completely different like journalism or computer programming. Or SWAT medic, FBI medic, something like that.

I look forward to meeting you all and becoming friends with anyone who wants to


----------



## ViolynEMT (Sep 17, 2014)

I'm Linda. I'm from the Phoenix area. I just passed the NREMT registry exam ( and psychomotor) and got my Az state license a week and a half ago.
My first/other career is violinist.  I play part time with the Phoenix Symphony and I'm associate concert master  of the Arizona Opera Orchestra. I'd always wanted to do something in the emergency medical field and I finally said "why not" and went for it. 
  I'm really looking forward to getting a job and getting out there on the streets. I'm also looking forward to meeting a lot of you out there! (On the site)


----------



## Jason (Sep 17, 2014)

I'm Jason. 10yr paramedic, 6yrs Va state CT (cardiac tech), and 7yrs EMT. I've been in the VA EMS system my whole EMS career, (mostly volunteer, some paid, and currently and for many yrs now - in the hospital setting).  This site and its forums are great. It's wonderful to be able to pull from such a wide array of experiences and have so many people to ask questions to and bounce things off of.


----------



## JWalters (Sep 25, 2014)

Been lurking awhile and decided to finally sign up and intro myself. About half-way through an EMT-B course and hoping to get into a medic program next fall. Been working as a journalist for several years after getting laid-off from previous work, which was in restorative health care. Made it about three-quarters of the way through nursing school before realizing I don't want to pass meds for the rest of my life. Thinking about getting my FF cert as well..we shall see.  I'm 36 with a husband who also is in  a (different ) EMT class and currently works for a private EMS company, five kids and a dog. In our spare time (haha) we do a lot of backpacking and canoeing. I'm also a runner. ~jen


----------



## ViolynEMT (Sep 26, 2014)

Welcome!


----------



## MedicDelta (Sep 27, 2014)

Names Caleb, I'm a certified Emergency Medical Responder(comparable to EMT-B) from Canada. I'm currently in grade 12 with plans to attend a Primary Care Paramedic course with the Justice Institute of British Columbia(same guys I took my EMR with) after high school. After that I will be joining the Canadian Army as a Medical Technician(medic).


----------



## Chimpie (Sep 27, 2014)

To all of you that have joined our community recently, welcome. We're glad you're here.


----------



## Abe9018 (Sep 28, 2014)

Hello my name is Abe. I'm 19 years old and I've been an EMT-B for 4 months now. I live in LA county of So Cal. I've seen this site a couple times and figured it was time to join the community. The information and the people seem really helpful and enjoyable!


----------



## lifeway (Sep 30, 2014)

Hello Everyone,

I'm a nursing student in 
Central America. I became involved with EMS several years ago through volunteering and since have became an EMT-B. I volunteer with local search and rescue and hope to continue my training in emergency medicine which is my passion.


----------



## DarkAngel (Oct 1, 2014)

Hi. My name is Shelby.  I'm currently in a small town in Maryland, originally from an even smaller town in Pennsylvania. 20 years as a part time volunteer emt, I am also a full time oncology tech.


----------



## Beanie (Oct 3, 2014)

I'm totally into anything that has to do with helping people, especially medically.  Looking to take a local CERT course and hoping that'll open some doors...


----------



## Chimpie (Oct 4, 2014)

Beanie said:


> I'm totally into anything that has to do with helping people, especially medically.  Looking to take a local CERT course and hoping that'll open some doors...


Welcome to EMTLife! Do they have an EMT class at your school? If so I would definitely recommend you take it.


----------



## Beanie (Oct 10, 2014)

Chimpie said:


> Welcome to EMTLife! Do they have an EMT class at your school? If so I would definitely recommend you take it.



I'm homeschooled so that's not an option, sadly. :/ But I am doing what I can to boost me towards EMS.  <3


----------



## sallylou41 (Oct 18, 2014)

hiya 

I'm Sara. I've been a CNA for 5 yrs.  I am starting EMT classes in Jan. My ultimate goal is to be a flight nurse.


----------



## Akulahawk (Oct 18, 2014)

sallylou41 said:


> hiya
> 
> I'm Sara. I've been a CNA for 5 yrs.  I am starting EMT classes in Jan. My ultimate goal is to be a flight nurse.


Hi Sara! Welcome aboard. Flight Nurse is quite the lofty goal...  EMT won't necessarily help you with that _now_ but it'll give you at least more of an understanding of _field_ operations and safety considerations that you won't get in Nursing School. Ever. Make sure you get all your prerequisites completed, and perhaps even any co-requisites done before  you really get into nursing school. You also need to work on completing all your Gen Ed stuff so that when you graduate from the program, you graduate from college/university at the same time. 

At this point, you may have a harder time switching roles than an EMT might have. I'm a Paramedic as well and I generally had to put my "medic side" on the shelf for a few years. I took it back off the shelf during my last semester... because it wasn't an issue at that point. A good friend and former classmate of mine was a CNA for a very long time. She's a fantastic CNA. She just couldn't figure out how to switch off the CNA when she was in RN school clinicals. If she can figure out that, she'll be a good RN. Unfortunately she failed out and has to start over, maybe even from scratch. 

I'm getting back into patient care as a career... first as an RN and when I can, a Paramedic.

Once again, welcome aboard and feel free to participate. We don't bite much... nibble a little on noobs maybe... but we usually respect each other in the morning.


----------



## Crystal Ann (Oct 20, 2014)

Hi, my name is Crystal, a single mom of 3, turning 35 in a couple months.  I'm from the SF Bay Area - Future EMS student, the semester doesn't start until January 2015. I currently work for Probation full time and I hope to do some volunteer EMT work or find something part time in the near future. I am so glad that I found this site. I'll be starting from scratch so having a good support system is very important!


----------



## Aidan McArthur (Oct 21, 2014)

Crystal Ann said:


> Hi, my name is Crystal, a single mom of 3, turning 35 in a couple months.  I'm from the SF Bay Area - Future EMS student, the semester doesn't start until January 2015. I currently work for Probation full time and I hope to do some volunteer EMT work or find something part time in the near future. I am so glad that I found this site. I'll be starting from scratch so having a good support system is very important!



Nice to have you here!


----------



## Codz (Oct 22, 2014)

Hey everyone.  My name is Alec, and I'm hoping to get into an EMT-B program within the next year.  I grew up in the Atlanta area, and am interested in a career in EMS there, or potentially elsewhere.  Not much more to say than that I guess.


----------



## Mtnmedic (Oct 29, 2014)

Michael. I'll be 50 in December.  Paramedic.  I live in Oregon.  Fire Chief of a very small frontier all-volunteer fire department I single-handedly built the ground up from literally nothing.  We're in an isolated area where the nearest aid comes 45 minutes to over an hour later.  I've been involved with EMS/Fire-rescue since 1979 starting with the FD where I grew up in southern Oregon (fighting fires and driving engines since I was 15).  I became and EMT in 1982, started as a career ambulanceman in 1983.  Pretty much all I have done my whole adult life.  I have worked in both CA (SoCal and NorCal) and OR with a short stint in North Dakota. 

OR Paramedic and NREMT-P lapsed while I was in CA for 11 years in the field and being an ambulance service manager so upon coming back to OR I learned that I would no longer be grandfathered beyond the State requirement that ALL Paramedics must have an AA degree or better (does not have to be related to emergency medicine) in order to be licensed.  Or at least be well into studies with a set graduation time within two years. 

My CA Paramedic is still valid and I am seeking ambulance work in CA to commute to until meet the requirements to reinstate my license in Oregon.  I do some work for myself as a computer repair tech and mobile Notary Public.  I am working to get my BLS, EMS, First Aid and Fire Instructor credentials back (used to teach in 80s and 90s) so I can make a little money doing that as well as teach and inspire some folks getting started in personal and public safety. 

Unlike most of you, I'm single (not the confirmed bachelor type, mind you-I almost got married twice.  Shameless plug: Listen up, energetic EMS/Fire-minded gals! LOL!) and I have no kids.  I'm VERY passionate-even exuberant-about developing and administering my little fire department. It's not only my hobby, it's truly a path of personal and professional development.  Other interests include astronomy, listening to all kinds of music (VNV Nation forever!), sci-fi (HUGE Doctor Who fan though I love any Star Trek and Dune),  steampunk, writing sci-fi (aspiring author) and poetry, photography, messing around on my iPad, housekeeping, shopping, movies, hanging out with friends, outdoor activities like hiking, camping, bike riding, etc., big sports fan (GO DUCKS and 49ers!) who likes to get into pick-up games every now and then.

Glad to be here.  Great community


----------



## RedAirplane (Nov 1, 2014)

I'm Ishan. I'm a Computer Scientist by training. 

In college, I was privileged to be part of a program called the Health Advocates. I got trained as an Emergency Medical Responder (EMR),  was tasked with promoting general health and wellness in the student houses (everybody get your flu shot!), participated in disaster drills, responded to the occasional professor who decided to faint, and got my own big orange glow-in-the-dark medical kit which I keep to this day. 

After college, life got a lot more boring. I work as a software engineer and am thinking about going back to university for grad school, but am kind of burnt out of science/engineering and need a break. I took an EMT class and got my EMT state certification, and work with a couple of organizations on volunteer medical events as they come up (not much in the SF bay area, sadly).

Ultimately, wherever my career takes me, I want it to be somewhere where there is a healthy volunteer EMT program (such as my birthplace, Maryland, the only place I know that has the call volume and variety of a big city, with the ability to volunteer like a small rural area).

I've already posted a thing or two on this forum, but realized I never introduced myself, so here I am. 

Regards
Ishan


----------



## BigDEMT (Nov 3, 2014)

Hi Everyone,
I'm 36 y.o. From DFW, Texas with a good career in software that I intend to keep but I've always had interest in EMS so after negotiate with the wife I've decided to go to EMT-B class. 

I'm  hoping  to find volunteering opportunities in the area so I can use the skills I'll get to keep them sharp and to give back to the community

I plan on going through intermediate after basic (at least to get IV training if it's not covered in basic) but probably won't have the time to go through paramedic school until the kids will be older 

That's it. Hope to learn a lot from this community and to contribute where I can.

BigDEMT


----------



## ERDoc (Nov 7, 2014)

I started in EMS at 16y/o and went on to become an EMT-D (remember when we were called that?).  I've done the volley thing and the paid thing.  Inhaling too many diesel fumes caused me to think that medical school would be a good idea.  Several years (more that I like to think about), lots of student loans and a few kids later, here I am.


----------



## Mantis Princess (Dec 7, 2014)

Hey guys, I'm Ashley, turning 23 in April and I'm hoping to start EMT classes next year. 
I've been working retail since I graduated high school four years ago (almost five now, eek, time flies!) and while it's been a great experience working with customers, I really can't see myself / don't want to see myself doing this forever.
Hoping to someday be a Paramedic. I have a lot to learn, so I'll probably be around a lot! Even if I'm just lurking.


----------



## MarkusEMS (Dec 7, 2014)

Mantis Princess said:


> Hey guys, I'm Ashley, turning 23 in April and I'm hoping to start EMT classes next year.
> I've been working retail since I graduated high school four years ago (almost five now, eek, time flies!) and while it's been a great experience working with customers, I really can't see myself / don't want to see myself doing this forever.
> Hoping to someday be a Paramedic. I have a lot to learn, so I'll probably be around a lot! Even if I'm just lurking.



Hi and Welcome Ashley, 

glad to have you here. Like you my job history has so many different faces every time surrounding the needs of a customer or a client. But then few years back I felt like the true calling did set in and I decided to take helping someone in need to a whole different level and assist when people really need someone and are in distress. 

Good luck on your jouney - and don't be shy to ask
Markus


----------



## Tigger (Dec 7, 2014)

Mantis Princess said:


> Hey guys, I'm Ashley, turning 23 in April and I'm hoping to start EMT classes next year.
> I've been working retail since I graduated high school four years ago (almost five now, eek, time flies!) and while it's been a great experience working with customers, I really can't see myself / don't want to see myself doing this forever.
> Hoping to someday be a Paramedic. I have a lot to learn, so I'll probably be around a lot! Even if I'm just lurking.


Welcome!

If you're goal is to be a medic, start down the path as soon as you can. Taking an EMT class at night with a full time job is doable and the road is longer than you might think it is...


----------



## Mantis Princess (Dec 8, 2014)

Thank you two so much for the kind welcomes. 

I'll try not to be too shy, Markus!
And Tigger, I was actually considering just going part time. To at least give me a bit more time with the classes, and some personal time as well. I haven't quite got it all figured out yet, so we'll see. Oh, and kinda "jealous" about you living in Colorado! (I try not to use the word jealous as it's a bad trait  ) I've been considering taking a trip over there, as I feel it's probably wonderful and I'm trying to figure out if I'd like to move out of state yet or not.


----------



## Tigger (Dec 8, 2014)

I moved from outside of Boston to go to college and have not left and it's been six years now I think. I love it here. I just wish I had already started medic school, if I had organized things better I could have finished the program this summer. Instead I start next fall...


----------



## PotatoMedic (Dec 9, 2014)

Why did I think you were already in medic school?


----------



## Mantis Princess (Dec 9, 2014)

Better late than never!
I was the same way last year when all my 2010 classmates were graduating university.. It was a bit disheartening, but I also told myself that most of them were not working for those four years, just going to school. And while I may not have a degree like them, at least I had work experience. -shrug-
Gotta find the positives in things.


----------



## Aidan McArthur (Dec 9, 2014)

Mantis Princess said:


> Better late than never!
> I was the same way last year when all my 2010 classmates were graduating university.. It was a bit disheartening, but I also told myself that most of them were not working for those four years, just going to school. And while I may not have a degree like them, at least I had work experience. -shrug-
> Gotta find the positives in things.


Work experience is more valuable today than a degree (and thousands of dollars of debt) in my opinion.


----------



## Jason (Dec 9, 2014)

Mantis Princess said:


> Hey guys, I'm Ashley, turning 23 in April and I'm hoping to start EMT classes next year.
> I've been working retail since I graduated high school four years ago (almost five now, eek, time flies!) and while it's been a great experience working with customers, I really can't see myself / don't want to see myself doing this forever.
> Hoping to someday be a Paramedic. I have a lot to learn, so I'll probably be around a lot! Even if I'm just lurking.



Hi Ashley, 
Welcome. 
Best of Luck. 
Ask us anything ... we are a great resource.


----------



## Knighttime (Dec 11, 2014)

Evening all, recently found the site and after looking around decided to join. I have been working in EMS since 1998 when I took my basic class after joining our local volunteer service as well as our area Fire Department(one of the few these days that aren't yet merged). It wasn't long after that I decided this was the career I wanted to pursue and in 2001 received my NREMT-P certification and have been working as a full-time Paramedic for the past 13 years, funny how it still doesn't seem that long to me most days. I have worked for both private and municipal services. Currently working at a joint ambulance district that encompasses one city, 2 villages, and outlying unincorporated areas.

Along the way obtained my Firefighter cert and briefly Haz-Mat Tech and even briefer stint as a police officer(graduated OPOTA and found after only a short amount of time that I much preferred the squad to a cruiser). 

Recently my amazing fiance decided she wanted the same career and is less than a week away from completing her basic class. So after coming from a long line of steel workers and coal miners it seems her and I will be starting our own family line of ems workers. Hoping my schedule will allow me to spent time here and participate as much as possible.


----------



## chaz90 (Dec 11, 2014)

Welcome Knighttime!


----------



## ViolynEMT (Dec 11, 2014)

Knighttime said:


> Evening all, recently found the site and after looking around decided to join. I have been working in EMS since 1998 when I took my basic class after joining our local volunteer service as well as our area Fire Department(one of the few these days that aren't yet merged). It wasn't long after that I decided this was the career I wanted to pursue and in 2001 received my NREMT-P certification and have been working as a full-time Paramedic for the past 13 years, funny how it still doesn't seem that long to me most days. I have worked for both private and municipal services. Currently working at a joint ambulance district that encompasses one city, 2 villages, and outlying unincorporated areas.
> 
> Along the way obtained my Firefighter cert and briefly Haz-Mat Tech and even briefer stint as a police officer(graduated OPOTA and found after only a short amount of time that I much preferred the squad to a cruiser).
> 
> Recently my amazing fiance decided she wanted the same career and is less than a week away from completing her basic class. So after coming from a long line of steel workers and coal miners it seems her and I will be starting our own family line of ems workers. Hoping my schedule will allow me to spent time here and participate as much as possible.


Welcome!


----------



## Mantis Princess (Dec 11, 2014)

Aidan McArthur said:


> Work experience is more valuable today than a degree (and thousands of dollars of debt) in my opinion.


Oh for sure! That debt is something I definitely don't want, lol.
I've always been the type of gal to pay off everything/anything as soon as possible so a student loan debt would most likely eat at me every day..something I don't really want.


----------



## Jason (Dec 11, 2014)

Knighttime said:


> Evening all, recently found the site and after looking around decided to join. I have been working in EMS since 1998 when I took my basic class after joining our local volunteer service as well as our area Fire Department(one of the few these days that aren't yet merged). It wasn't long after that I decided this was the career I wanted to pursue and in 2001 received my NREMT-P certification and have been working as a full-time Paramedic for the past 13 years, funny how it still doesn't seem that long to me most days. I have worked for both private and municipal services. Currently working at a joint ambulance district that encompasses one city, 2 villages, and outlying unincorporated areas.
> 
> Along the way obtained my Firefighter cert and briefly Haz-Mat Tech and even briefer stint as a police officer(graduated OPOTA and found after only a short amount of time that I much preferred the squad to a cruiser).
> 
> Recently my amazing fiance decided she wanted the same career and is less than a week away from completing her basic class. So after coming from a long line of steel workers and coal miners it seems her and I will be starting our own family line of ems workers. Hoping my schedule will allow me to spent time here and participate as much as possible.



Welcome Knighttime. 
Best wishes to you and your fiance.


----------



## Lo2w (Dec 14, 2014)

Andrew, 29, and starting my EMT in February. I'm in central ohio and have been working as a lifeguard for most of the past 8 years. Currently Lifeguard Instructor certified through Red Cross. I'm excited to start this next part if my life.


----------



## Calico (Jan 4, 2015)

Ohai.  Just found this thread after a few first posts. >.>

Brooke.  Got into EMS after my firefighter husband convinced me to join because I like poking injuries with sharp sticks. :K Presently in Michigan somewhere between the Mackinac Bridge and US-10.  The rural station I'm with is called the Vacation Station because we almost never have calls but when it rains it pours.  Our station is located 100 ft from a casino.  Trying to get into the city's EMS agency.

On other days, I work as a security guard (*cough*glorified office worker*cough*) for a factory.  I love linguistics, love languages.  ASL, French, German, Russian, Hebrew, Latin, Swahili, Zulu, Afrikaans, Anishinaabemowin (local Ojibwe dialect), Italian, Dothraki, High Valyrian, Astapori Valyrian, Na'vi, all of them are mine.  Mineminemineminemine.  Plus the dozen or so that I've built myself.  Mine. *hisses*


----------



## NomeProvider (Jan 5, 2015)

Guess I'll join the train!

Just passed the written/practical for EMT-1 in Alaska - we haven't caught up to NR yet, but I'll be taking that test as soon as my state EMT-1 is certified.  I'm currently running with NVAD in Nome, an all-volunteer department.  We're the hub for the region, so in addition to regular calls we also handle a lot of medevac transports since we have the largest hospital within about 200 miles; hell, it's the only hospital within 200 miles or so, and there's no road system here.  While I don't have to respond unless I'm on the schedule, I'm doing everything I can to build patient hours and gain experience right now while all the class stuff is still relatively fresh. 

When I'm not running, I'm a Juvenile Corrections officer.  I'm also a competitive shooter and am into everything outdoors.  I love ATV riding and put about 3000 miles on my ATV this summer alone; not bad for a place with no roads to speak of, I though  I get a lot of downtime at work, glad to have found this place so I can do some semi-productive time killing while watching delinquents sleep, haha.


----------



## TrueNorthMedic (Jan 7, 2015)

Hey everyone, I'm Seth. I live and work in Saskatchewan, Canada. I've been a full time PCP (Primary Care Paramedic) working at a fairly busy urban/rural EMS service for just over 8 years.  Guess what?  I still love my job and wouldn't even think of doing anything else.  I'm planning on upgrading to an ACP (Advanced Care Paramedic) this December. I'm married with 3 kids and love spending time with my family, hunting, trapping, camping (anything outside) and playing hockey. I figured after several months of lurking on this forum it was time to join up and contribute (hopefully something positive  , so here I am


----------



## MrLegsGuy (Jan 7, 2015)

Hey all! I'm Daniel, and I'm about to embark on my hopefully long journey into EMT-b school [Till paramedic], and fire academy (Fire rescue is a requirement here for all EMT's). I've wanted to do this for a very, very long time. I've never been so excited for anything in my life. Eventually the excitement will fade, but I'm confident I have the foundation of passion that'll support me through the hard times.

️Looking forward to sharing my experiences with all of you, and hopefully eventually will be able to give advice of my own.


----------



## Chimpie (Jan 8, 2015)

Welcome to our community everyone. We're excited you're here.


----------



## MkVity (Jan 8, 2015)

Hey guys nice to meet you all. Great forum hosts  loads positive and negative threads which is great for reading. I'm in the UK but currently in transition to join EMS after many years of research and decision making(My Dad has been a PA for many years stateside) Im hoping I will be able to pick your experienced brains and years of service on this journey I am undertaking into this field. I'm particularly interested in Albuquerque and Denver areas ABQ because that's where the family is(I understand they are run ragged there and have high demand for EMS personel). 

Mark


----------



## agah (Jan 10, 2015)

I don't think I ever posted here. My name is Angie, 32 y/o, one child, from Europe originally, living in SoCal (San Bernardino County). For the last four years, I've been self-employed working in the birth field. When my life turned around 180 degrees in late 2013, I finally decided to take the step and switch to EMS. I completed my training in May 2014, got all my certifications and finally received an offer for an EMT position with a local company. Very excited to start.


----------



## Jeff Bazz (Jan 11, 2015)

Hullo!

Jeff here (Seattle). Been lurking this forum for a while, but since I started classes last week (EMT-B) I figured I'd start weighing in!  My ultimate goal is to be a King County Paramedic.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 11, 2015)

Good luck and welcome! Theres lots of info on the seattle/king county ems system here.


----------



## usmarine (Jan 12, 2015)

Hello all, I just joined the forum and thought I would say hello. I'm a recently hired EMT from Ohio. Looking forward to learning from you all.


----------



## Chimpie (Jan 12, 2015)

Lots of new members in the community. Welcome and thanks for joining.


----------



## pwt57896 (Jan 19, 2015)

Hey yall,

Young Critical Care Paramedic from Western Kentucky, 5 years working EMS with the last 3 spent working a PRN service in addition to the full time.  I've enjoyed reading the forum and decided to join to be able to add to the threads where I have some knowledge.  Hopefully y'all don't think I'm too crazy!


----------



## Jn1232th (Jan 20, 2015)

hay! My name is Justin. I'm 20 y.o. currently working for a IFT/CCT company in Orange county. So far I like it but I'm Hoping to get into a 911 company in few months. Career goals Is paramedic


----------



## Ethan (Jan 24, 2015)

Hello, just joined today, and glad I found this site.  I am 44 an EMT B and was originally certified when they still had paper tests given in a classroom. I live in Texas currently but grew up in the Northeast.  Currently in my 2nd term of 3 in Paramedic school with a one year program at a local college.


----------



## E Dog (Jan 28, 2015)

Hello! I recently discovered the site and I figured I'd join. I am looking to start classes for EMT-B in the fall and I have been working my way through the NOLS medicine courses.


----------



## chaz90 (Jan 28, 2015)

Welcome all. Glad to have you.


----------



## BlueJayMedic (Jan 30, 2015)

Hi Im Jay, I am currently a primary care paramedic in Ontario, Canada, halfway through school for my advanced care paramedic ticket.  I live close to the US border and did some time volunteering for a service there prior to becoming a full time medic here. Im married with a little mini-human on the way, gender yet to be determined. I have been in this profession for 5 years now.  I don't usually do any kind of forums but this seems like a great spot with some great input and like minded people.  Looking forward to the discussions, laughs and learning about the other EMS systems and skills they provide in our uncontrollable world.


----------



## Trauma Queen (Jan 30, 2015)

Hello! My name is Katie. I'm 23, and I've been in EMS for six years, 3 as an EMT and 3 as an AEMT. I worked very rural EMS at a volunteer service for three years, took a small break, and have spent the last two working for a national ambulance service in Hartford, Connecticut. 

Im currently halfway through a paramedic program. Further goals include becoming an EMS-I. 

I can't wait to join some conversations and learn a thing or two!


----------



## EMT11KDL (Jan 30, 2015)

Trauma Queen said:


> Hello! My name is Katie. I'm 23, and I've been in EMS for six years, 3 as an EMT and 3 as an AEMT. I worked very rural EMS at a volunteer service for three years, took a small break, and have spent the last two working for a national ambulance service in Hartford, Connecticut.
> 
> Im currently halfway through a paramedic program. Further goals include becoming an EMS-I.
> 
> I can't wait to join some conversations and learn a thing or two!



Welcome  there is a lot of good information here.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 30, 2015)

Welcome to all the new folks. Browse the threads, and jump on in!


----------



## LMEMT (Jan 30, 2015)

Hello! Figured I'd say hi. I'm 19, from Seatle Washington, but am now in the middle of nowhere Wisconsin. Just passed the NREMT for EMT basic and got my Wisconsin license! Nice to meet you guys.


----------



## shaggyc (Feb 4, 2015)

Hello!  Planning to stat EMS training in May.  Looks like lots of good info here.  I'll be 34 when I start... found this site while trying to see if I was to old to do this.  Nice to meet you all.


----------



## JosephDurham (Feb 17, 2015)

Hello everyone, my name is Joseph.  I live in Bethel, Ohio and just finished up my EMT-B training.  Received a 95 in my class, but unfortunately was unable to pass the NREMT the first time around.  However I have it scheduled for next week, and will knock it out then. 

I am currently in my Fire Fighter 1 class, and I am doing very well. Class will end in April for us; we started with 23 students and are now down to 13!  

Looking forward to my time and discussions here on the board. 

Thank you,

Joseph


----------



## Chimpie (Feb 17, 2015)

It's great to see the community continue to grow. Welcome everyone!


----------



## chaz90 (Feb 17, 2015)

Welcome Joseph. Glad to have you.


----------



## Sunburn (Feb 19, 2015)

Hi everyone. Not sure of this is US only site, I joined to learn more about EMS around the world.
I'm Marin, 28 y.o. doctor from Croatia (yes, here doctors ride in EMS).
I'm ALS and ITLS IP, taking my GIC in May.
I'm more than happy to answer any questions about EMS structure here and hope to learn more about EMS organisations worldwide.


----------



## JosephDurham (Feb 19, 2015)

Welcome


----------



## One Confused EMT (Feb 21, 2015)

Howdy, I am an EMT-B from the middle of nowhere California trying to find a job in a real city like LA, and let me tell you, its a b**** finding a job when you are only 19 and have hardly any experience!


----------



## Crabby Apple (Feb 21, 2015)

Hey y'all, I'm an EMT in Alabama. Currently taking my AEMT course with plans to eventually go on to paramedic school after I start working. Happy to be officially here after lurking for some time!


----------



## Nlaw253 (Feb 21, 2015)

Hey everybody,

My name is Nick and I am from Seattle. Currently I am am EMT-b and volunteer firefighter and have been for the past 3 years. Considering going paramedic and weighing all the different options to get to that point. When I'm not working (which is never as of lately) I enjoy reading and lifting heavy stuff. I look forward to getting to know as many of you as I can. Thanks in advance for answering any questions I may have.


----------



## JosephDurham (Feb 21, 2015)

Welcome aboard to the newest members!!!

Joseph


----------



## AwayFromReality (Mar 5, 2015)

Hey everyone, just recently decided to pursue the emergency medicine field. I graduated recently from undergrad and excited to start this journey


----------



## Deftones (Mar 8, 2015)

Hello everyone. I'm a new NREMT. I'm training to become a FF and am working on becoming an RN. I'm hoping to learn some stuff here that'll help me be a better EMT.


----------



## Rescuelou123 (Mar 20, 2015)

HEY EVERYONE PEOPLE KNOW ME AS RESCUELOU. IF YOU REALLY WANT TO KNOW MY REAL NAME LOOK FOR IT ON MY PROFILE. I'M A EMT-B SINCE 2013 AND I LOVE IT. I WAS A CARPENTER FOR 25 YRS AND I HATED IT. I HAD A MY OWN BUSINESS FOR 12 YRS AND SOLD IT BECAUSE I WASN'T HAPPY. I TRULY ENJOY BEING AN EMT AND I ONLY WISHED THAT I WAS ONE EARLY IN MY LIFE. EMT LIFE IS REALLY COOL. MY HOPES AND DREAMS TO WORK FOR FDNY ONE DAY.  SINCE I WAS SMALL WATCHING FIREFIGHTERS RESCUING PEOPLE WAS IT FOR ME. LUCKLY I'M STILL YOUNG ENOUGH AND ABLE TO PURSUE MY DREAMS. I KNOW ITS A SLOW PROCESS BUT I HAVE PATIENCES AND DRIVE TO SUCCEED IN WHATEVER I WANT IN LIFE. LIKE I ALWAYS SAY "AGE IS JUST A NUMBER"; IT MEANS NOTHING. I HAVE A WIFE WHO I LOVE VERY MUCH AND TWO WONDERFUL BOYS THAT I'M VERY PROUD OF IN  WHAT EVER THEY DO. IN MY LIFE RIGHT NOW IS SIMPLE; I VOLUNTEER AT MY NEIGHBORHOOD FIRE DEPARTMENT AND FEEL PROUD. I WOULDN'T CHANGE IT FOR ANYTHING.  MY GREATEST GIFT IS THAT I LOVE TO HELP,LISTEN,LAUGH. THIS IS WHY I KNOW MY PLACE IS WITH EMS LIFE. HEY EVERYONE IN EMS WORLD; THE WORLD OF SAVING LIFES YEAH!!! A WORLD THAT THE COMMUNITY IS SMALL IN WHICH  WE ALL ARE IN IT TOGETHER. I JUST WANTED YOU KNOW THAT I WILL NEVER LEAVE AND FORGET THOSE  WHO PASSED ON THOSE WHO RISKED THEIR LIFES  TO SAVE ANOTHER AND ALSO THE PEOPLE WHO ARE STILL WITH US. THAT THEY ALWAYS RUN TO A CALL. WHEN I USED TO BE SMALL GROWING UP IN QUEENS NY WHERE EVER SOMEONE WAS HURT I WAS ALWAYS THERE TO HELP AND I ALWAYS WANTED TO DO MORE BUT I WAS HELPLESS BECAUSE I WASN'T TRAINED IN BLS. BUT NOW ITS DIFFERENT I'M EMT-B AND PROUD AND FEELING HELPLESS NO MORE. FOR ME THIS IS LIFE. 

YOU GUYS IN THE FDNY ARE THE BEST AND BRAVEST WATCHING YOU GUYS ROLL UP MY NEIGHBORHOOD OR ROAR DOWN THE STREETS OF QUEENS  WHEN YOU GOT TONED OUT FOR A CALL WAS COOL. MY DREAM WILL COME TRUE ONE DAY TO  BE PART OF IT. I VOLUNTEER  FOR MY NEIGHBORHOOD FIRE DEPARTMENT RIGHT NOW AND I LOVE IT. ALL I WANT IS TO  BE ABLE TO  SAVE LIFES AND GIVE HELP WHEN NEEDED. THIS IS THE ONLY THING I KNOW HOW TO DO THE BEST; BESIDE WORK WITH MY HANDS. THE FEELING I GET WHEN SOME ONES LIFE IS AT RISK AND I SAVED THEM THEN THEIR FAMILY THANKS ME WOW MONEY CAN'T BUY THAT. OR HELPING SOMEONE FROM DANGER MEANS ALOT FOR ME. I ALWAYS SAY THAT LIFE IS MORE IMPORTANT THEN MONEY. THE WAY I SEE IT IS THIS.IF SOMEONE CAME UP TO ME AND GAVE ME A CHOICE TO MAKE A MILLIONS OF DOLLARS OR SAVE A LIFE AT THE SAME TIME,  I WOULD SAVE A LIFE BEFORE MAKING A DOLLAR. CALL ME CRAZY BUT THATS ME. I QUESS THIS IS WHY MY NUMBER ONE WEAKNESS  IS I CARE TO MUCH ABOUT PEOPLE AND HOW THEY PERCEIVE ME. AM I GOING TO CHANGE NEVER BECAUSE I LOVE TO HELP PEOPLE AND TRY  SAVE THEM. YOU KNOW I COULD GO ON AND ON ABOUT MY LIFE STORY BUT I DON'T WANT TO BOAR ANYONE.  THE ONLY THING I LEAVE MY READERS IS THIS WHERE EVER YOU NEED SOMEONE LOOK FOR ME AND I WILL BE THERE.

SINCERELY FRIENDLY RESCUELOU


----------



## usafvet509 (Mar 20, 2015)

Hey, y'all. 
Just joined. My name is Trent, and I just started my first spot (part time) in my new career as EMS. I'm a newly christened EMT-B, got nationally registered and MO state licensed last month. I'm 33, and currently a full time Psych Tech with MO DMH. Glad to find a EMS forum to join!


----------



## STXmedic (Mar 20, 2015)

Don't be disappointed. That was a hard act to follow.


----------



## BillThompson (Mar 22, 2015)

Hey everyone,

I'm Bill, been in the field as an EMT-B for coming on five years now. I presently work for a 911 and a private service. I'm starting medic in the fall. Where I go after that depends on what happens with my 911 service. If they continue down the path they are on and become full time then being a nationally registered paramedic is as far as I'll probably go. However, if they don't then I eventually plan on going for my CCT at my private. Outside of work I have a wife and and a 9 year old daughter, and I'm a lifelong Chicago Cubs fan, a Detroit Red Wings fan, and I'm a fan of the New England Patriots and Boise St. Broncos. I read a lot, like wrestling, and movies. I've started working out again, and am in the process of improving my health moving forward. I'm a laid back guy, but I'm passionate about my career.


----------



## Jwan (Apr 6, 2015)

Hello,

I'm Justin,   24 years old, USAF veteran and I've been working as a Patient Care Tech at a local hospital for a little over 2 years. I was dead set about becoming a RN however the thought of being trapped as a floor nurse has pushed me away. So I decided to change my major and pursue an associates degree as a Paramedic. I read this forum almost every night while at work (and I work very often) and finally decided to join.


----------



## JosephDurham (Apr 9, 2015)

It's late but want to welcome you all to the forum!


----------



## OhItzJimmy (Apr 28, 2015)

I'm Jimmy, living in Los Angeles, I am a former US Marine, currently a EMT-B with LA County Scope of Practice. Currently looking for a job!


----------



## jgray92 (May 17, 2015)

Hi everybody, my name is josh, I just recieved my national registry cert and am awaiting processing for my state EMT-B. I take my AEMT course in august.


----------



## duckieaz (May 20, 2015)

Hello all.  Just signing up to do some research on the EMS field.  I'm currently building my packet to register for the EMT-B class for the fall semester at our local college.  I've personally worked in Sales and Technology for the last 10 years, and its been great but largely unsatisfying.  I knew I always wanted to either join the military or work for a public safety service.  With a family the military was less desirable, so I'm taking the jump on a career change to EMS.  My wife is currently an RN, so I have a strong and knowledgeable supporter at home.  Glad to be here, and I hope to learn a lot.

Matt aka Duckie


----------



## GC Matt (May 22, 2015)

Hello! I was a certified EMT-B for all of a few months in 2010 while I was stationed in North Dakota (Grand Forks AFB) before I was deployed and have since let my certification lapse.  I'm no longer active military and looking at re-taking (because I think I have to?) my EMT-B courses ASAP.  I am extremely pleased this forum exists and I hope to learn a lot from ya'll.

P.S. Two Matt's from AZ in a row; hey Duckie


----------



## duckieaz (May 22, 2015)

GC Matt said:


> Hello! I was a certified EMT-B for all of a few months in 2010 while I was stationed in North Dakota (Grand Forks AFB) before I was deployed and have since let my certification lapse.  I'm no longer active military and looking at re-taking (because I think I have to?) my EMT-B courses ASAP.  I am extremely pleased this forum exists and I hope to learn a lot from ya'll.
> 
> P.S. Two Matt's from AZ in a row; hey Duckie



How's it going?  How'd you end up in AZ? I'd assume the AF, Luke or DM?  I'm in Tucson looking to get into the fall EMT-B course at PCC.


----------



## smorkal42 (May 27, 2015)

I'm Tyler. 20, and an EMT-B in southern California. Got my training in Colorado but moved out here looking for work and my family lives out here. Looking to going to UCLA's paramedic program here within the next year.


----------



## Shovelbender (May 27, 2015)

Hey, all, I'm an EMT-B from Pennsylvania, been a card carrying EMT for 7 years now, and worked for an ALS service for 5. Planning on enlisting this fall, to do the same job in a different uniform. 

 Found this awesome forum, and thought I'd hang out here for a while!


----------



## jogirl17 (Jun 2, 2015)

I'm Jordan, 22, very new EMT-B, I live in Gloucester, VA and I will soon start volunteering for my county. OK a little about myself, I love to hunt and fish! My boyfriend and I fish from kayaks! He usually catches more fish than I do, but I am slowly catching up with him! We also have 7 beagles that we love dearly


----------



## EastCoast42 (Jun 7, 2015)

Hey everyone, 

I'm Austin and I'm a Firefighter/EMT from the good ole East Coast. Been in 911 for the last 3 years and just ventured into private transports (possibly a stupid decision). I hope to continue to the Paramedic level, or possibly going straight for MD... It all depends on where life takes me I suppose.


----------



## CdnArmyMedic (Jun 11, 2015)

Hey Guys,

Primary care paramedic here in Ontario, Canada. I'm also a reserve medic for the Canadian Forces. I enjoy motorcycles, snowboarding, hunting, and paintball.


----------



## EMT2015 (Jun 14, 2015)

Hello All!

Volunteer EMT here in San Jose, CA.  I hope to continue my eduction to become a Paramedic. I enjoy soccer and playing the piano!


----------



## PopRocks (Jun 22, 2015)

Hi y'all!
I just finished paramedic school in Texas but was unable to take the skills exam with my classmates due to a scheduling conflict, so I won't get my national registry until august. I've mostly worked events as an EMT basic while in school but plan to apply as an ER tech while I wait on my certification.


----------



## mmorsepfd (Jun 30, 2015)

Hello all, I'm far from new, you might call me a dinosaur and you would be correct. I did 24 years on an ALS rig in Providence, RI, am very close to retiring, though some would say I've been gone for a long time. You may have heard of my books, Rescuing Providence and Responding. I just started writing for American Addiction Centers. I think my own problems with substances and my ability to overcome after 25 years of addiction (14 years clean) and sharing my insight into recovery may help people suffering with PTSD and whatever else is getting in their way. Looking forward to posting and reading what you folks are up to!


----------



## chaz90 (Jun 30, 2015)

Welcome! I've read your books, followed your blog, and am very happy to have you here with us.


----------



## ThatAlaskanChick (Jul 16, 2015)

Hello everyone! 

 I'm an EMT from Alaska.  I live in Anchorage and work for a medivac company. Its my first ems job, and even though it isn't 911 there are definitely plenty of exciting and interesting things to see/learn from my current job.  I enjoy riding my motorcycle, horses and of course enjoy hiking/fishing/hunting like any good Alaskan does haha! 

 Anyways, I hope to learn a lot from this site and meet some more ems people!


----------



## Chewy20 (Jul 16, 2015)

ThatAlaskanChick said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I'm an EMT from Alaska.  I live in Anchorage and work for a medivac company. Its my first ems job, and even though it isn't 911 there are definitely plenty of exciting and interesting things to see/learn from my current job.  I enjoy riding my motorcycle, horses and of course enjoy hiking/fishing/hunting like any good Alaskan does haha!
> 
> Anyways, I hope to learn a lot from this site and meet some more ems people!


 
Welcome


----------



## ViolynEMT (Jul 16, 2015)

ThatAlaskanChick said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I'm an EMT from Alaska.  I live in Anchorage and work for a medivac company. Its my first ems job, and even though it isn't 911 there are definitely plenty of exciting and interesting things to see/learn from my current job.  I enjoy riding my motorcycle, horses and of course enjoy hiking/fishing/hunting like any good Alaskan does haha!
> 
> Anyways, I hope to learn a lot from this site and meet some more ems people!




What medivac company? I have a friend that pilots a Leer jet for a medivac company up there.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 16, 2015)

mmorsepfd said:


> Hello all, I'm far from new, you might call me a dinosaur and you would be correct. I did 24 years on an ALS rig in Providence, RI, am very close to retiring, though some would say I've been gone for a long time. You may have heard of my books, Rescuing Providence and Responding. I just started writing for American Addiction Centers. I think my own problems with substances and my ability to overcome after 25 years of addiction (14 years clean) and sharing my insight into recovery may help people suffering with PTSD and whatever else is getting in their way. Looking forward to posting and reading what you folks are up to!


Glad to see you here. I have both books on my kindle and love them


----------



## CALEMT (Jul 16, 2015)

ThatAlaskanChick said:


> work for a medivac company.



First off welcome, second like airplanes, helicopters, and such?


----------



## str8edgewriter (Jul 16, 2015)

My name is Crystal and I am starting EMT school at the start of September. It's been years since I've been in EMT school and I'm looking forward to getting back to it. I still work in the medical field as well as teaching english and art and theatre arts during the summer. I also work for a baseball team on the medical staff and am an author, a photographer, and a baker. But medicine has always been my passion. I grew up watching Emergency, which to this day is still my favorite TV show and have always wanted to do what they do. I know things have changed since then but helping people and being there for them has always been a big thing to me. I love helping people and know that I can do some good in this profession. Any advice and tips I get from talking to you guys in other forums on this page I know will help me.


----------



## str8edgewriter (Jul 16, 2015)

My name is Crystal and I am starting EMT school at the start of September. It's been years since I've been in EMT school and I'm looking forward to getting back to it. I still work in the medical field as well as teaching english and art and theatre arts during the summer. I also work for a baseball team on the medical staff and am an author, a photographer, and a baker. But medicine has always been my passion. I grew up watching Emergency, which to this day is still my favorite TV show and have always wanted to do what they do. I know things have changed since then but helping people and being there for them has always been a big thing to me. I love helping people and know that I can do some good in this profession. Any advice and tips I get from talking to you guys in other forums on this page I know will help me.


----------



## ThatAlaskanChick (Jul 16, 2015)

CALEMT said:


> First off welcome, second like airplanes, helicopters, and such?



 Yep! I'm on the ground crew, so we just transport the PTs from the hangars/airports to the hospitals. We also are the only company doing inter facility transports with ALS rigs besides the FD of course lol. 

 I work for LifeMed


----------



## CALEMT (Jul 16, 2015)

ThatAlaskanChick said:


> Yep! I'm on the ground crew, so we just transport the PTs from the hangars/airports to the hospitals. We also are the only company doing inter facility transports with ALS rigs besides the FD of course lol.
> 
> I work for LifeMed



Ahhhh ok, awesome.


----------



## NTXFF (Jul 28, 2015)

I guess I'll jump on here.  I'm Patrick, 26 from North Texas.  Been with my FD for 5 years and then work part time at a rural department.  Paramedic looking for expat information.


----------



## Tuf Duff in Chains (Jul 28, 2015)

Hi I'm from Florida I just finished EMT school last December still working on Passing the NREMT(Any tips I can get would be GREAT). I start fire School in the Fall. I plan on going to Medic school when I'm done with that and I also plan on becoming an RN. I also like to go to Rock Concerts(just Got done seeing Slipknot and they were great!!!!). I love being in the EMS feild and in the medical feild in general its all great!!!!


----------



## lastdojo (Jul 29, 2015)

Hi everybody. My name is Erik and I am not an EMT, I am an independent mobile app developer. Per the forum rules, I wanted to first introduce myself and get my 10 post quota before providing a reference to my app in the "Advertising" forum section. I do make medical apps and I created one that might be useful for EMT's handling data during codes. I have a lot of questions regarding EMT's and their mobile phone usage in the field, but I guess I'll leave that for another forum section. In the meantime, I just wanted to say hi, and hopefully I am not intruding too much in the forum. Thanks.


----------



## NTXFF (Jul 29, 2015)

lastdojo said:


> Hi everybody. My name is Erik and I am not an EMT, I am an independent mobile app developer. Per the forum rules, I wanted to first introduce myself and get my 10 post quota before providing a reference to my app in the "Advertising" forum section. I do make medical apps and I created one that might be useful for EMT's handling data during codes. I have a lot of questions regarding EMT's and their mobile phone usage in the field, but I guess I'll leave that for another forum section. In the meantime, I just wanted to say hi, and hopefully I am not intruding too much in the forum. Thanks.


My phone doesn't leave the box or engine. I grab the medic phone if I need to make a call.


----------



## Hotchkiss (Jul 31, 2015)

Name is Lliam from Brownville Maine, I'm 17 years old and I just finished my EMT class. Beginning my clinicals after a trip to new york next week. (I was part of an accelerated course so clinicals come afterwards) my father is an LEO and my sister is in medic school. I enjoy shooting, keeping snakes and ambulance ride alongs. (Going to be doing more than just riding soon)


----------



## SoloMedic33 (Aug 2, 2015)

Hello Everyone,

My name is Brad. I've been in EMS for 6 years and have been a Paramedic going on 2 years now. I work/volunteer in Northern Virginia as well as rural middle of nowhere West Virginia. I aim to become the best Medic I can be and later transition to PA school if I ever get tired of running 911.


----------



## khaysley (Aug 3, 2015)

Just realised I never post on this yet. 

I'm Kayla and I'm from Kentucky. I'm currently a student in Madisonville Community College to become a EMT/Paramedic. I start classes in about two weeks. I'm excited to take the medical knowledge that I have and my passion of learning everyday and helping other to the farthest that I can. I can't wait to follow the footsteps of not only my father who was a EMT for a short period of time while he was FF but also showing my sister that I can do more than she thinks I can. (the downside of having a sister who a LPN who hate having to call for BLS or ALS service to the SNF she works at. She thinks that she know more that a Paramedic just because she is a LPN. I quite frankly don't argue with this because I have seen a lot of LPNs and RNs that have no clue what they are doing in my time working for Homestead Senior Care when I would have jobs at SNF.) 

I'm currently hold the titles of HHA, PBT, have the completion of PhT ( I'm going to take some more classes before I take my states on this one) have the completion of CNA (had a 100% on everything on the test but the head lady would not stop talking when I was trying to take her BP and I already have severe HL as is which made its it hard to do so I didn't pass it because of BP.)

Somethings I like to do is watch netflix, hang out with friends, love learning something new so probably will be a lifer in college (haha), photography, reading.


----------



## Kady (Aug 3, 2015)

Never posted to this site yet, but I've been a lurker for a while and figured I should introduce myself before posting and and being more talkative here.  I'm kady, I live in the tiny state of Rhode Island. I've been involved in EMS for roughly 7 years, been an EMT for about 4 years. I work both 911 and transfer systems and will soon be back in class to become a paramedic.


----------



## gaAEMT86 (Aug 5, 2015)

What's going on EMTLife! I'm Justin, I'm 28, and an Advanced EMT in the great state of Georgia. I've been around the medical field all my life, thanks to my father who is a Medic, and I actually began 3rd riding when I was 16. I had my Basic when I was 18, but thought law enforcement would be more fun. WRONG! I missed the truck so bad, decided to go back to school, and haven't regretted it since!!


----------



## BadJoke88 (Aug 7, 2015)

Hello all! My name is Paul McBride. I'm 27 and spent the last eight years in the active Air Force as Security Forces before coming back home to Alaska and making the switch over to the Air Guard. I'm currently awaiting a tech school date for Emergency Management but after careful thinking and getting re-acquainted with EMS I'm thinking the RN is definitely the path I want to take while still grabbing various EMT certifications along the way. I am especially interested in the wilderness/remote medical side of things as well as tactical.

I was previously certified as a Combat Lifesaver prior to and during my deployment and am currently an Alaska Emergency Trauma Technician volunteering with my local FD. I also volunteer with the Civil Air Patrol and am currently getting recertified in as much of the ground search and rescue related items as I can with my busy schedule. In the past I have also given time as a member of the Red Cross Disaster Action Team while stationed in Europe, though I did not use any of those skills.

I am currently plotting out my educational path and welcome any and all input! I look forward to learning and getting started on this new chapter!


----------



## Gb1211 (Aug 9, 2015)

Kady said:


> Never posted to this site yet, but I've been a lurker for a while and figured I should introduce myself before posting and and being more talkative here.  I'm kady, I live in the tiny state of Rhode Island. I've been involved in EMS for roughly 7 years, been an EMT for about 4 years. I work both 911 and transfer systems and will soon be back in class to become a paramedic.


Hello! I'm in Rhode Island and going to school for emt basic, hoping to advance beyond basic. Mind if ask a few questions?


----------



## Kady (Aug 10, 2015)

Gb1211 said:


> Hello! I'm in Rhode Island and going to school for emt basic, hoping to advance beyond basic. Mind if ask a few questions?


Not at all! Ask away


----------



## Gb1211 (Aug 10, 2015)

How many hours is a typical shift? I was told some companies can offer help with child care, is that true? And what do you like most about the job?


----------



## Kady (Aug 10, 2015)

For me typical shift is 10-16 hours long. It's possible, the companies I work for don't help with child care but offer flexible schedules for employees with kids. Everything really! Sounds cheesy but I love my job, I work with great people, in a great area for the medical world, my patients most of the time are lovely people, and once in a while you get to make a difference in somebody's life.


----------



## Gb1211 (Aug 10, 2015)

Have you worked with the same company or have you worked for more then one? Are there part time positions?


----------



## Kady (Aug 11, 2015)

Of course there's part time! Or per diem. I've worked full time for 1 company and part time/per diem with 2 others.


----------



## Gb1211 (Aug 11, 2015)

Have you worked while in school? What about children, I have something set up for school and hopefully after school.


----------



## Kady (Aug 12, 2015)

Yes! I've been working full time or more since about age 19, including all school time. Lots of caffeine helps. I'm hopefully starting a combo hybrid/in class paramedic combo course in September. Kids, we'll see I'm expecting my first the end of November and I plan on staying in school and working part time for a bit after that.


----------



## Gb1211 (Aug 12, 2015)

Congrats on your first! So exciting. I have two children that are not school age yet. My goal and plan a is take school and once I'm done with one move right on to the next.


----------



## Gb1211 (Aug 15, 2015)

Are you allowed to have piercings? Nothing crazy, I have my ears pierced but was thinking of getting them pierced a second time.


----------



## Kady (Aug 17, 2015)

My place allows piercings. It's sort of a do it at your own risk type thing. Meaning it might get yanked. I have a tiny nose stud and a hoop in my tragus. Small, doesn't draw attention.


----------



## Gb1211 (Aug 17, 2015)

Lol makes sense. I think the most extreme I would ever go is nose stud. Haha


----------



## Sydney Bryce (Aug 27, 2015)

Hey Guys! 
I'm Sydney, I'm 20, I've been an EMT-b for a few months and I'm based on Long Island, NY. 
I want to be a flight medic, and will probably be moving to a state that has more opportunity for that. (Theres a total of 15 FlightMedics employed in my area, and every time theres an open spot 500 applicants.) 
I love everything about what I do, especially the part where my friends think I'm way more awesome than I actually am. But hey it makes them feel safe. 
I grew up with my dad being an army medic (way before I was around), a firefighter, and a detective. He taught me to respond first, react later. I was 6 when I would "truck hop" from my dads FD truck, to the rig, hang half way out the window and climb a tree all to know what was going on.
I've been dating a firefighter for a year now, and all I've learned is the only place I really fit in, is in the world of EMS.


----------



## suthermann (Aug 31, 2015)

What's up EMTLIFE,
I'm Jay from Saint Louis, Mo.
Currently I am enrolled at St. Louis Community College, and working towards my EMT-B cert. My plans after school is to go right back for my associates with paramedic cert. My hobbies are (re)building computers, composing music, and playing video games.


----------



## Crash Course (Sep 7, 2015)

Hey!

I'm the new one now. Thanks for having me.  Seems like there is good representation on here from Canada and the US, - with a hint of everywhere else?


----------



## Old Man of the streets (Sep 16, 2015)

MMiz said:


> First, welcome to EMTLife!
> 
> Reply to this thread with a brief introduction so that we can learn a little about you.  We hope you stick around for a while and contribute to our community.
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## Old Man of the streets (Sep 16, 2015)

MMiz said:


> First, welcome to EMTLife!
> 
> Reply to this thread with a brief introduction so that we can learn a little about you.  We hope you stick around for a while and contribute to our community.
> 
> Thanks!


I'm 53, still have my PMED license, but currently not utilizing it. Been involved in EMS either part time or full time since 1985. Also have a background in Occupational Safety and Law Enforcement. USAF Veteran. Wish I had found or known of this site years ago. Thanks for allowing me to join.


----------



## Fit responder (Sep 16, 2015)

Hello all. New member here.
I've been an EMT since 2004 and was a firefighter with a volunteer agency 3 years prior to that. Currently with AMR in McMinn County TN. Previously worked for a private agency in Chattanooga for almost 9 years before being asked to leave after reporting an unsafe vehicle to the state.


----------



## tagray93 (Sep 20, 2015)

Hello. My name is Tabitha and I am a EMS student in North Carolina. I just started my program this fall, and after this semester will continue onto the rest of my paramedic training. I am 22, and have had a lot of personal experiences with EMTs, Paramedics, and 911 calls. All of this has led me to this feild, and I am extremely excited to be a part of such an outstanding professional community.


----------



## armydawg (Oct 26, 2015)

Hi everyone, I'm Cody. I am and EMT-B in the state of MS.(I know , worst choice ever.) I am a Volunteer Fire Fighter and full time EMT. Great to be here.


----------



## BeMuc (Nov 14, 2015)

Hello,

my name is Bernhard, I'm from Munich (Bavaria/Germany, Europe), hence the screen name. I found this site when looking for an alternative for another great US based forum, which unfortunately is experiencing an acute traffic loss. Maybe the one or another knows me from there.

I'm in EMS for over 30 years now, started young. My level is "Rettungsassistent", which is compareable to an US paramedic (see Wikipedia: "Paramedics_in_Germany"). Most time I worked volunteer/part-time, beside gaining a masters degree in computer science and engineering. After several positions in IT management and as self-employed consultant, I eventually combined my management and EMS skills. Now I'm full time in EMS management, responsible for regional Red Cross, which is the main EMS provider over here (80% market share).

I still do shifts on the ambulance, with our local volunteer (non-transport) first responder team, as incident commander, covering events and in disaster response. Beside that I have a family (wife, kid, dog, hamster), several other hobbies and an awful time management. 

From this forum I expect to get interesting discussions and a view "over the pond". My contribution may be insights from German EMS, my experience in EMS organization, patient care and incident command over here. Plus some faulty english.

My plan in EMS is to get the new education level of "Notfallsanitäter", a recently introduced (effective January 2015) three year education, replacing the "Rettungsassistent" level. For this I have to take a state exam and learn a lot of things I already forgot. I hope, EMTlife can help me a bit here...

My dream in EMS is to visit some EMS places around the world, so maybe we'll meet in person some day. If you're happen to travel to southern Bavaria, just drop me a note and I'd look forward to arrange something.

Great to be here!

Bernhard

P.S.: My avatar shows the inofficial patch for Bavarian EMS of Red Cross - it's not worn in duty, but looks cool. I have some spare ones if you're interested in a trade (EMS patches only).


----------



## ViolynEMT (Nov 14, 2015)

BeMuc said:


> Hello,
> 
> my name is Bernhard, I'm from Munich (Bavaria/Germany, Europe), hence the screen name. I found this site when looking for an alternative for another great US based forum, which unfortunately is experiencing an acute traffic loss. Maybe the one or another knows me from there.
> 
> ...




Welcome. Glad to see you here. Now I can bug you on both sites. lol


----------



## Flying (Nov 14, 2015)

BeMuc said:


> From this forum I expect to get interesting discussions and a view "over the pond". My contribution may be insights from German EMS, my experience in EMS organization, patient care and incident command over here. Plus some faulty english.


Moin. Would be interesting to learn your perspectives. Your written English is honestly better than a significant number of native speakers'.


----------



## Jim37F (Nov 14, 2015)

BeMuc said:


> Hello,
> 
> my name is Bernhard, I'm from Munich (Bavaria/Germany, Europe), hence the screen name. I found this site when looking for an alternative for another great US based forum, which unfortunately is experiencing an acute traffic loss. Maybe the one or another knows me from there.
> 
> ...


Willkommen! (Ok thats about 90% of the Deutsch I know lol)


----------



## BeMuc (Nov 14, 2015)

Thanks for the warm welcome, everybody! Just reading a lot of previous posts, but soon will get on some.

BTW, where is the chat room here?


----------



## ViolynEMT (Nov 14, 2015)

BeMuc said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome, everybody! Just reading a lot of previous posts, but soon will get on some.
> 
> BTW, where is the chat room here?



It's next to Forums on the menu. I think I heard from someone a while back that you have to post a bit before you have access. If that's true, I don't quite understand it, but maybe someone can shed some light on the situation.


----------



## olaf1988 (Nov 15, 2015)

Hi! I'm an EMT and EMT instructor in CA. I've been an EMT for 5 years working on BLS and CCT rigs in a pretty busy system. I've also worked on a split rig (EMT/Medic) which was an awesome experience. I'm currently in medic school and I hope to work as a medic as soon as I finish.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Nov 15, 2015)

olaf1988 said:


> Hi! I'm an EMT and EMT instructor in CA. I've been an EMT for 5 years working on BLS and CCT rigs in a pretty busy system. I've also worked on a split rig (EMT/Medic) which was an awesome experience. I'm currently in medic school and I hope to work as a medic as soon as I finish.




Welcome!


----------



## olaf1988 (Nov 15, 2015)

ViolynEMT said:


> Welcome!




Thanks!


----------



## CALEMT (Nov 15, 2015)

BeMuc said:


> Hello,
> 
> my name is Bernhard, I'm from Munich (Bavaria/Germany, Europe), hence the screen name. I found this site when looking for an alternative for another great US based forum, which unfortunately is experiencing an acute traffic loss. Maybe the one or another knows me from there.
> 
> ...



Willkommen. Freut mich, Sie hier zu haben. (My German ain't the best, please excuse any mistakes haha).


----------



## Giant81 (Nov 16, 2015)

I wanted to say thank you to those that came before me, and Welcome to those that came after.

I don't think I've posted in this thread yet so I thought I'd stop in.  I'm former military, currently a civilian working as a Network Engineer.  Looking for a way to give back to my community after getting back from Iraq, I joined the volunteer fire department.  I've been volly fire for about 7 years, and recently decided to also join the rescue squad as an EMT.  I'm currently licensed as an EMT basic in WI, and credentialed with a couple all volunteer BLS agencies in my area.


----------



## mlboncea35D (Nov 24, 2015)

Hi, I'm Maria. I'm former military, and currently considering going for my EMT-B credential. I did volunteer first aid while working on my master's in Scotland and really liked it. Also, I've been lurking here for a while. I've really learned a lot based on the posts I've been reading. Thanks!


----------



## Qulevrius (Dec 5, 2015)

Hello there. I've been lurking here for quite a while but decided to start posting just a few days ago. Former military and a fresh EMT-B w/ one of the BLS companies in LA County.


----------



## Texasems7175 (Dec 7, 2015)

Hi all! I'm Sierra from Texas. I'm a studying EMT B and will graduate in April. My husband is a certified firefighter and we are both volunteers. He's captain of one department and about to be captain of another one. We are 22 and live on a ranch with 4 horses, 2 mini pigs, and a chocolate lab. Plans are to become a paramedic of course and then become an air medic. I couldn't picture my life not being in EMS or fire and I hope to make wonderful friends here!


----------



## BigDon (Dec 17, 2015)

Hi everyone! I'm Don from North Carolina. I start my EMT-B course in January and I'm really looking forward to getting started. I'm an older guy at 47, hoping that won't hurt my chances of getting on somewhere. I went to school originally to be a police officer many, many moons ago. I got hurt back then and have been doing numerous odd jobs off and on since. I hope to go on and do the paramedic course God willing.


----------



## Jane (Dec 17, 2015)

Hello! I'm Jane, 28 years old, and currently residing in Florida. Just graduated EMT school two weeks ago and I'm impatiently awaiting for state to approve my application so I can take NREMT. Originally I started EMT school to use it as a bridge to get into nursing school. However, one ride along into the program and I was absolutely hooked, so much that I picked up almost another hundred hours in clinicals, in addition to the ones I was required to do. Nursing has been thrown out the window (until I get too old to do EMS). And I will be continuing my EMS education with Medic school in Fall 2016.

For now, I can't wait to get NREMT done and over with, to get hired onto an agency, and get back onto a truck!


----------



## RScott (Dec 18, 2015)

Hello.  I'm Scott, from just North of Houston.  I have a career as a patent attorney.  I am considering taking an EMT-B course so that I can volunteer with my local EMS provider.  I've been lurking here for a while and I appreciate all of the great information.


----------



## Traumawaffles (Dec 18, 2015)

Name is Eva, but I somehow gained the nickname Waffle. Hence the name. Let's see I was a Fire Explorer at the age of 16. Turned 18 and my department paid for my schooling. Also took my Willard fire course. At 19, things stalled due to a freak accident resulting in me having 3 knee surgeries. So now here I am, 25, living in Massachusetts, recently got my EMT basic and hired on by Medcare Emergency health. I'm slowly getting back on track. Oh and I lived in numerous states too.

I also prefer French toast instead of waffles.


----------



## Oxygenforeverybody (Dec 21, 2015)

Name is Kemmer,

Currently a student / soon to be EMT-B as I'm taking my state on the 5th of Jan and soon after my national. I served in the Navy for four years and got out. Went to school but wasn't sure what I wanted to do, Than ran into the Volunteer squad here in Virginia. Inspired me and I've always been interested in a medical field / Fire and currently looking to dive into that area (Preferably Fire as Medic when the time comes). I did a few ambulance ride alongs here and in class we did actual rides / clinicals which was all hands on and man I fell in love with the job. So Im excited to get into the field and actual learn the trade hands on. 

Will be moving and working out of WA state soon so if any are from there send me a PM with some good info I could use it.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 21, 2015)

Welcome. There's a fair amount about Washington state EMS here.


----------



## JOHN TABLANG (Dec 23, 2015)

Name is John. I just got my NY State EMT certificate. I was first trained in the Philippines, worked in Qatar and United Arab Emirates. Now I'm based in NY and finally finished the course last Nov. Looking forward in working with NY State EMT's. Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year.


----------



## Fry14MN (Dec 26, 2015)

Hello, my name is Sterling. Im 25 years old and currently live in Minnesota.  I'm in a transfer program to get my Associate of Applied Science Degree in Paramedic Science.  When I'm not in school or working full time I love barrel racing with my horse Vinny and reading.  I love the outdoors and staying active. 

Nice to meet every one!


----------



## DMaddrey19 (Dec 26, 2015)

Hi Everyone  ,
My name is Destiny I am 19 years old and planning on becoming a Emt-B. I love to sing and create spoken word .For training i will be going to my local fire department . I will appreciate if you all would give me pointers on this rewarding career .


----------



## Chimpie (Dec 27, 2015)

DMaddrey19 said:


> I will appreciate if you all would give me pointers on this rewarding career .


Best thing to is take time to read through the different threads. We have over ten years worth of discussions. Lots of information has been shared over the years.


----------



## 00Medic (Jan 11, 2016)

Hey everyone. New guy here saying howdy. My name is James with a field nickname of "Buck" (long story). I've been in the feild for nearly 25 tears. 10 as a Medic the rest as an EMT. Mostly in Los Angeles area but did some years in Vegas too (another long story). Currently working for a private company in Los Angeles (PRN Ambulance) but really want to take the family and make the move to Texas. The writing is on the wall for California and we're looking to get out before I get to old.... Too late??  Whaaaa??  Haha

Looking forward to getting to know some of you here. In fact, I'm sure there are some here I already know from the field.


----------



## JustinBieberFan (Jan 12, 2016)

Hi Everyone!

I thought I'd introduce myself here.  My name is Mike.  I took my EMT-B training at the UCLA Center for Prehospital Care and recently passed the NREMT exam.  Now I'm applying for certification here in California.  I live in Rosamond, CA which is about 90 miles away from Los Angeles.  

I'm a former UH-60 helo mechanic (ARNG and Army Reserve) and got to see Iraq, Kuwait, and Honduras.  I miss it every day.

I plan on working as an EMT on a part-time basis.  I work full-time as an engineer.  I'm focusing my efforts on getting hired by an ambulance company but I'm also looking into working as an ER Tech.  Any advice?


----------



## PJS (Jan 12, 2016)

Happy to be here!


----------



## EMT533 (Feb 17, 2016)

Hello! I am currently in college studying Ultrasonography. l will be graduating with an associates June of 2017. I will also be starting my EMT- B in March. Sonography is fulfilling in its own way. It is not nearly enough for me. I want to be part of a team. I want to see the difference I make. In ultrasound I take the image and send it to the radiologist and never see the patient improve. I myself have no direct effect on the patient. After I complete my EMT-B I plan on continuing on to become a paramedic.


----------



## beaucait (Feb 18, 2016)

MMiz said:


> First, welcome to EMTLife!
> 
> Reply to this thread with a brief introduction so that we can learn a little about you.  We hope you stick around for a while and contribute to our community.
> 
> Thanks!


I'm Caitlin, 
I am a full time student and an EMT-B student. I'm not sure if I want to go to school for nursing or Paramedicine, but I'm sure I would love either. I *LOVE *helping my patients. I want to be the best EMT I can be! I live in Maine and am taking my class through United Ambulance. It is *so* much fun!!
My PSE is on March 5th. I am hoping to pass it!


----------



## nightmoves123 (Feb 19, 2016)

Hi all I am a paramedic here to enjoy the info the forum has to offer


----------



## beaucait (Feb 19, 2016)

nightmoves123 said:


> Hi all I am a paramedic here to enjoy the info the forum has to offer


Is being a paramedic fun? Where are you located?


----------



## nightmoves123 (Feb 19, 2016)

Caitlin Demers said:


> Is being a paramedic fun? Where are you located?



i wouldnt say fun, just interesting. emergency healthcare is a fascinating subject...there is always plenty to learn and improve on and you will NEVER know all there is to know


----------



## rescuepoppy (Feb 29, 2016)

Hello all. Not quiet new, to EMS, or EMT LIFE. Just reappearing after an absence due to life events. See some familiiar names and some new ones as well. Look forward to the shared experience her.


----------



## BlauerMfg (Mar 7, 2016)

Hello all.  Spent a long time in a busy city ambulance, now working for Blauer.  Not here to shill, actually kind of want to know what folks want in their uniforms etc.  Having had all kinds of bad ones over the years, I'm trying to help foster a better set of clothes for us.  Cheers, feel free to PM me if you have any questions.


----------



## MedicPaulie (Mar 16, 2016)

Hello all! Freshly minted medic from Suffolk county NY. Looks like a pretty laid back community you have here. I look forward to contributing.


----------



## EMT533 (Mar 16, 2016)

MedicPaulie said:


> Hello all! Freshly minted medic from Suffolk county NY. Looks like a pretty laid back community you have here. I look forward to contributing.



Welcome!


----------



## Nick15 (Mar 17, 2016)

Hi everyone! My name is Nick and I'm a part time EMT and full time student. I am a new hire as well and will be starting my first job in ems. I am hoping to be a paramedic in the future, as well as work for a fire dept. But first I want to make sure I have as much much medical experience as possible!


----------



## doc68w (Mar 19, 2016)

Just wanted to stop in and introduce myself.

I have been in EMS now for about 13 years. 4 civilian and 9 in the Army as a combat medic. 

Ive done 3 tours between Iraq and Afghanistan. I soon we be attending the Army's flight medic course which is now the NREMT-P and critical care courses. 

What is the most difficult part of the paramedic course that you all have had difficulty with? Im pretty good on medications. I hear EKG's are a bit difficult. Is there any free or cheaper sites out there to download either a book or what book would you all recommend that breaks it down Barney style.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 19, 2016)

doc68w said:


> Just wanted to stop in and introduce myself.
> 
> I have been in EMS now for about 13 years. 4 civilian and 9 in the Army as a combat medic.
> 
> ...




Dubin's Rapid Interpretation.


----------



## doc68w (Mar 19, 2016)

Thanks. Ill look into that. Much appreciated! !!


----------



## Old Tracker (Mar 24, 2016)

I missed this thread when I first found this site. I got into this because the local service was running a class that sounded inexpensive to me. $600.00. I thought having some knowledge of basic medical skills might come in handy, even at my age, if there is some sort of major event that shakes the nation. Yes, I'm one of those geezers that thinks things are gonna get real bad eventually.

Prior history, went into the Navy at 18, way back in 1968. Worked as an electronics technician. Rode a fast attack submarine, but decided I wanted to try something else, knowing I would have no problem getting back into the Navy if things didn't pan out. Got a job as a city cop 2 days after I got out of the Navy. Worked that for 4.5 months and got an offer from the Border Patrol. A no-brainer decision there since I knew all of my Navy time was going to count. Did Border Patrol for 3 years and jumped over to Customs. Worked as a Special Agent down on the Texas border for 15 of the next 17 some odd years. Was shanghaied to work in Washington DC area for two miserable years, and got myself back to the border. Retired at age 51 with 32 years of govt. service. Had a business taking care of deer leases for the next 11 years and finally shut it down.

Took the NREMT and passed. Whoa! Now what? Started volunteering locally and will probably start working full time next month. 

Career plans. Goal is maybe Advanced EMT, not sure I'll last long enough to seriously look at being a Paramedic.

Great site, I'm learning more being here.


----------



## TheComebacKid (Apr 18, 2016)

Howdy all, I'm an EMT from Los Angeles, California. I come from a family of paramedics, and I've been working as an EMT-B for a little under two years. My future goal is a municipal fire department.


----------



## ljmonnin12 (Apr 18, 2016)

Hey there! I've scrolled through here for about a year now and figured it was time to participate lol. But I'm currently working full time as a EMT-B with a rural 911 dept in Ohio. I've been an EMT for about 2 1/2 years now and I'm also about half way through medic school. Love the discussions on this site!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bluemtnsky (May 26, 2016)

MMiz said:


> First, welcome to EMTLife!
> 
> Reply to this thread with a brief introduction so that we can learn a little about you.  We hope you stick around for a while and contribute to our community.
> 
> Thanks!



I'm about to start an EMT-B program in Colorado. I have a bachelors in engineering but finally decided that it's not going where I want to be any more. Paramedicine has been niggling in the back of my mind for years, so I decided to take the plunge and make a change for myself.  I told my family that I want to be a Physicians Assistant, hence the EMT work for health care experience, but I secretly think I really just want to be a paramedic. Time will tell...


----------



## Lunar (May 28, 2016)

Hello folks!

 I am a EMT-B in NJ. Currently enrolled in a Paramedic program at my local community college.
Joined up to meet more people who love ems and want to help each other to get better! Even tho I have been in EMS for 3 years
I have never really "immersed" myself in the life always been kind of a hermit. So here I am! Whats up everyone!


----------



## Ethan (May 30, 2016)

Welcome what part of NJ are you in?


----------



## Lunar (May 31, 2016)

Northeast NJ.  Bloomfield Glenridge area


----------



## arny81991 (May 31, 2016)

Hello, my name is Josh, I am based out of Grand Rapids, Michigan. I am going to Great Lakes EMS for EMT Basic training this fall. I finished college already and it wasn't what I thought it would be so I decided to go for a job I actually wanted (took long enough to figure out what I wanted to do).


----------



## Ethan (May 31, 2016)

Welcome to EMS


----------



## Ethan (May 31, 2016)

Lunar said:


> Northeast NJ.  Bloomfield Glenridge area


I used to be a member of the 
Glen Ridge FD before it was taken over by Montclaire


----------



## Lunar (May 31, 2016)

Ethan said:


> I used to be a member of the
> Glen Ridge FD before it was taken over by Montclaire


Wow very cool.  Small world. So your in Texas now? How did that leap happen?


----------



## OceanBossMan263 (Jun 1, 2016)

Ryan. 29 years old from Long Island, NY. Been EMT certified for just over 10 years, first aid a few prior to that. Red Cross CPR/First Aid Instructor for 9 years, and have been a NY-certified EMT- Critical Care for most of the past 7 (short period of lapsed cert back to EMT-B, but I recently re-upgraded)-- EMT-CC lies somewhere between I-99 and Medic in terms of what we can do (99% of what medics do in my region, but no needle cric and certain things are medical control options for us as opposed to standing order for medic). Recent NREMT-B certification. I've spent some years running volunteer FD EMS and am in my 11th season working one of the more unique EMS jobs out there: EMS on the beach front. We basically run a fly car/first response operation on 3 sq miles of beach and park land, being the only certified agency to do what we do where we do it. As far a my side job, probably the oddest one for someone who saves lives during the day- Funeral Director! Thinking about a return to school for RN in the next year or so.


----------



## Ethan (Jun 4, 2016)

Lunar said:


> Wow very cool.  Small world. So your in Texas now? How did that leap happen?


the wife of course lol


----------



## Lunar (Jun 4, 2016)

Lmao  of course . Should have known!


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jun 4, 2016)

OceanBossMan263 said:


> Ryan. 29 years old from Long Island, NY. Been EMT certified for just over 10 years, first aid a few prior to that. Red Cross CPR/First Aid Instructor for 9 years, and have been a NY-certified EMT- Critical Care for most of the past 7 (short period of lapsed cert back to EMT-B, but I recently re-upgraded)-- EMT-CC lies somewhere between I-99 and Medic in terms of what we can do (99% of what medics do in my region, but no needle cric and certain things are medical control options for us as opposed to standing order for medic). Recent NREMT-B certification. I've spent some years running volunteer FD EMS and am in my 11th season working one of the more unique EMS jobs out there: EMS on the beach front. We basically run a fly car/first response operation on 3 sq miles of beach and park land, being the only certified agency to do what we do where we do it. As far a my side job, probably the oddest one for someone who saves lives during the day- Funeral Director! Thinking about a return to school for RN in the next year or so.




Sounds like a great job.


----------



## CLa (Jun 7, 2016)

MMiz said:


> First, welcome to EMTLife!
> 
> Reply to this thread with a brief introduction so that we can learn a little about you.  We hope you stick around for a while and contribute to our community.
> 
> Thanks!



My name is Chrissy. I'm trying to not be a one-hit wonder on this site! It seems like a good way to stay connected to the EMS community beyond my county. Currently I run calls with a volunteer fire department that sponsored me as a student. I took a break halfway through my nursing program to attend Basic training and am very glad that worked out. Currently an EMT-B with hopes to become a paramedic after gaining prehospital experience, I anticipate graduating my nursing program in May, 2017. EMS is a passion of mine along with good food, friends, and sarcasm. I work as an assistant in a Level 1 Emergency Department and Trauma Center. My dream is to join the team of flight nurses there.


----------



## Ethan (Jun 7, 2016)

CLa said:


> My name is Chrissy. I'm trying to not be a one-hit wonder on this site! It seems like a good way to stay connected to the EMS community beyond my county. Currently I run calls with a volunteer fire department that sponsored me as a student. I took a break halfway through my nursing program to attend Basic training and am very glad that worked out. Currently an EMT-B with hopes to become a paramedic after gaining prehospital experience, I anticipate graduating my nursing program in May, 2017. EMS is a passion of mine along with good food, friends, and sarcasm. I work as an assistant in a Level 1 Emergency Department and Trauma Center. My dream is to join the team of flight nurses there.


Sounds like your well on your way to achieve your goals welcome


----------



## James JS (Jun 12, 2016)

Ho-ah.  I'm Julian.  I'm saving my pennies (somewhat literally) to attend the OSU-OKC EMT courses for Fall 2017(61 weeks from the writing of this post).  I'm not really going anywhere with my current gig, and I'd rather have a truly useful job than a high-paying one (considering I can live quite comfortably on 19k a year being single no kids).  Coming from a small (ish) town seeing all the things Oklahoma City has is a bit mind-boggling.  The sheer amount of jobs available (and restaurants) is staggering.  So I moved to a small town nearby where things close on Sundays still.  My dad was an EMT and Corpsman for the Navy and did well for himself, so I thought I'd give this a go.  I don't mind long hours, big messes and weird situations (as long as I didn't start it).

Tips on grinding away at filling the Tuition Jar would be appreciated.  And maybe some good salad recipes, if anyone has any.

For Him and Him alone.


----------



## Shooter (Jun 13, 2016)

It's been a while since I posted (though I lurked). 
Might has well start over with a greeting. I am a USAF veteran with most of my career in the MedAdmin field and a small stint in Security Forces while in the reserves.
Have been doing mostly Manufacturing jobs to keep the money coming in. Never really satisfied. 
Then, family matters came my way taking care of my mother and father. Unfortunately, they both passed 6 months apart. 
I have always been interested in medicine and have been on a few calls while in the military/civilian.
Looking forward to continuing my EMS education.


----------



## ThePants (Jun 20, 2016)

"Hi!"

I've been a Firefighter and First Responder for a year and a half now, and just made EMT with the National Registry. Thanks for being here as a resource and community.


----------



## jteeters (Jun 27, 2016)

I totally didn't do this on my arrival here.  Hola, senors and senoritas! I'm Jeff.  I'm 29 (approaching 30 a little more quickly than I would like), and I graduated from Paramedic school in May.  Took the NR and passed it a couple weeks ago, and start on my own truck this Friday (eek).  Prior to EMS, I was a firefighter/EMT for 10 years, both volunteer and full time.  Have two awesome kids, and a good job, aaaand that's about it.  Nice to meet everyone.


----------



## Leporidae (Jun 27, 2016)

Re-introducing myself.  3 years ago I posted and was planning on start EMT training the following January.  Then a whole bunch of life dog-piled on me and I'm now finally at a point I can go to school.  I start night classes in August.  I'm 42 y.o. female, Central Texas.  I have a full-time day job with no plans on leaving, but I want to volunteer with one of the local VFDs (if they'll have me).  Glad to be back and looking forward to asking some questions and learning


----------



## Kurtb (Jun 28, 2016)

Hello, 
My name is Kurt I'm  a 28 yo male. I have 2 kids and a beautiful wife. 
I work for the Ashland Fire Department in Ashland WI. We run all the fire calls and EMS for our coverage area. 
I'm currently a Firefighter And a Paramedic. 
I started doing EMS as a basic in 2008. 
Other certs... Hazmat technician, ice rescue specialist, CPS tech. And several others...
Our department runs close to 300 fire related calls per year and over 2000 Medicals. 
We currently employ 24 staff full time.


----------



## ThePants (Jun 28, 2016)

Kurtb said:


> Hello,
> My name is Kurt I'm  a 28 yo male. I have 2 kids and a beautiful wife.
> I work for the Ashland Fire Department in Ashland WI. We run all the fire calls and EMS for our coverage area.
> I'm currently a Firefighter And a Paramedic.
> ...


Welcome Kurt.  You guys are lucky. Staffing in my department is at an all time low. We're lucky to have a fully staffed engine for any call lately.


----------



## NewJerseyEMT (Jul 16, 2016)

OceanBossMan263 said:


> Ryan. 29 years old from Long Island, NY. Been EMT certified for just over 10 years, first aid a few prior to that. Red Cross CPR/First Aid Instructor for 9 years, and have been a NY-certified EMT- Critical Care for most of the past 7 (short period of lapsed cert back to EMT-B, but I recently re-upgraded)-- EMT-CC lies somewhere between I-99 and Medic in terms of what we can do (99% of what medics do in my region, but no needle cric and certain things are medical control options for us as opposed to standing order for medic). Recent NREMT-B certification. I've spent some years running volunteer FD EMS and am in my 11th season working one of the more unique EMS jobs out there: EMS on the beach front. We basically run a fly car/first response operation on 3 sq miles of beach and park land, being the only certified agency to do what we do where we do it. As far a my side job, probably the oddest one for someone who saves lives during the day- Funeral Director! Thinking about a return to school for RN in the next year or so.


You'd be surprised at the amount of people who are funeral directors in the spare time


----------



## NewJerseyEMT (Jul 16, 2016)

Hey Guys, I've been lurking for a little bit, I'm a 21 yo EMT in NJ. I've been an EMT in New Jersey for almost 2 and a half years now. Been in EMS for almost 4 years as a volunteer now. Also have my NREMT. Looking to start being more active on here as I prepare to take my education in Emergency Medical Services further.


----------



## Reynolds One (Jul 16, 2016)

My name's Chris, 36, Arizona native and 5 year veteran of the Navy. I was a web developer for 10 years, leaving at the peak of my career to get back into service. I'm currently an EMT student, and may move directly into paramedic school in October. I also have a few years of college studying forensic sciences and criminal justice, so I also plan on testing for Phoenix Police and Maricopa County Sheriff's Office. 

I love anatomy and physiology! That's all I got.


----------



## Apie2546 (Jul 20, 2016)

Never formally introduced incase someone was wondering.. My name is Andrew. 21. Been doing Volunteer Fire for 3 years almost 4. In the process of getting my emr to be on the 911 ambulance in town paid. I plan on getting my emt b and fire certification to do fire full time somewhere in tx.


----------



## res1551cue (Aug 2, 2016)

Where to start. My name is Dustin and I live in Illinois. My primary job is Active Duty Air Force where I work in Emergency Management. I have been working in the public safety field since 2003 and that is where I got my love for working in the medical field but I have not been able to work on obtaining my EMT until just recently due to work schedules. I am hoping that once I complete the course that I can work with the local contract ambulance service part time to gain experience while I finish my career in the military. 

In my spare time I instruct AHA BLS CPR/AED classes as well as ARC classes. I love to shoot guns but due to lack of ranges in the area I do not get to do it as often as I would like.


----------



## That One Guy (Aug 4, 2016)

Hey there. I've been referencing this site for a while now and finally decided to sign up. I am attending EMT school this fall. I currently am a desk jockey in the local hospitals emergency room. I currently deal with anything related to the electronic health records including registration, admissions, bed planning, and dabble in billing/insurance. I look forward to getting some hands on experience working with patients. 

At this point in my career I make more than an EMT (sadly), so this will be more a trial to see if I enjoy this side of healthcare and if I do i plan on continuing onto paramedic school.

Nice to meet everyone!


----------



## Surf40 (Aug 8, 2016)

Hey there, I'm new to the forum, have had my EMT-B for almost a year now.  I live in Southern California but am seriously considering a move to the Phoenix area.  I'm an Army Veteran and entered law enforcement afterwards as a police officer.  I worked in law enforcement for about six years before stepping down to part time officer to pursue a career change.  I'm currently in the process of being hired as an EMT on an ambulance so I can gain the experience required for paramedic school.  I'm hoping to start paramedic school sometime early next year.  My ultimate goal is to become a firefighter paramedic.


----------



## ThePants (Aug 9, 2016)

Welcomes to 'That One Guy' and 'Surf 40'.  I hope you find the career rewarding.


----------



## NewJerseyEMT (Aug 10, 2016)

Welcome to all the new members!


----------



## Exam Vs Bad Touch (Aug 13, 2016)

Greetings brethren,
I'm Exam Vs Bad Touch. I choose that name because it's something my old platoon sergeant used to say, and it stuck with me. 
Combat Medic: 10 years
Civilian EMT-B: 6 months
Recently accepted into Sacramento State Paramedic Program 
Goals: Get on a big city FD as a FFmedic within 3 years of getting EMTP, and maybe going back to Afghanistan for some contracting before then. Nice to meet everyone.


----------



## iLikeTurtles (Aug 15, 2016)

Hey everyone, just wanted to sign up and introduce myself since communities usually help me stay engaged in my work.

I'm a 20 yr old in the San Francisco Bay Area just finishing up my EMT certification. End goal is to get into PA school for surgery/neurology, but have enjoyed the education and experience in class/ride-alongs so far. I'll be graduating with my B.S. degree soon, so I'm looking forward to working as an EMT when the time comes!


----------



## VentMonkey (Aug 27, 2016)

Hello all, long time lurker, new poster, so a brief introduction.

I've been involved with EMS for roughly 15 years, 5 as a basic, and the remainder as a paramedic. I am originally from Southern California, but have been a paramedic in the county just to the north that many on this forum view as a better alternative (can't dispute that truth much). I am a fairly new CCP, and currently possess my FP-C, which I am finally getting to utilize with the HEMS sector of our division.

A brief background on the name I chose: since I have been part of our the CCT division I have become fascinated with the ventilator, and vent management in general and personally feel that it is every part as integral to prehospital airway management as everything else we have been taught. I am still fairly new to it, and critical care medicine as a whole, but look forward to many conversations from others on this forum. Please bear with me as I am fairly new to online discussion boards, and blogs, and again great to meet everyone.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Aug 27, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> Hello all, long time lurker, new poster, so a brief introduction.
> 
> I've been involved with EMS for roughly 15 years, 5 as a basic, and the remainder as a paramedic. I am originally from Southern California, but have been a paramedic in the county just to the north that many on this forum view as a better alternative (can't dispute that truth much). I am a fairly new CCP, and currently possess my FP-C, which I am finally getting to utilize with the HEMS sector of our division.
> 
> A brief background on the name I chose: since I have been part of our the CCT division I have become fascinated with the ventilator, and vent management in general and personally feel that it is every part as integral to prehospital airway management as everything else we have been taught. I am still fairly new to it, and critical care medicine as a whole, but look forward to many conversations from others on this forum. Please bear with me as I am fairly new to online discussion boards, and blogs, and again great to meet everyone.




Welcome. Great first couple of posts.


----------



## Specialized (Aug 31, 2016)

Glad I found this thread.

Hello everyone. Greetings from the Golden State. I'm probably one of the younger ones here(21) but I've found that coming here is quite fun and actually educational. Imagine that huh? I'm new to ems, graduated EMTb back in May, passed NREMT in early June. Applied to a few local ambulances companies and got hired by AMR in mid July. Fast forward through orientation and evoc and here we are. I currently work in the new Sutter Division, primarily in Sonoma County. We provide ground level BLS, CCT, NICU, PICU as well as fixed wing transportation.

Currently finishing off this semester at the local Junior college before transferring to SSU in the spring. Spent an extra year at the jc to get my AS in Fire Tech but I think EMS is my calling.

Thanks to whoever created such a wonderful thread. I hope to chat with a lot of you and learn from the best


----------



## VentMonkey (Aug 31, 2016)

Welcome. Nice avatar btw.


----------



## Specialized (Aug 31, 2016)

Thank you, Calvin and Hobbes, good choice!


----------



## NormWhitehurst (Sep 3, 2016)

Hello all. What a great site! As this is an intro thread, let me intro. My first pet was a T-Rex so there is my age. Years ago I served a decade in the Coast Guard doing search and rescue/law enforcement. I lucked on an opportunity to transition over to a better paying job in television and have been doing that for more than 20 years. Hit me up if you want an ESPN tour . But I always regretted not staying in a profession that really makes a difference. In May, I enrolled in an EMT course and surprised myself on not only passing but missing out on the #1 spot by a tenth of a point. But you know, classes and tests are great, but essentially meaningless in the real world. It's what you do and how you do for people not made of rubber and bolts that count. My goal is to volunteer with a local EMS service. Not for any altruistic reasons. It's because EMS is not paid in a way you can live. And that's unfortunate. I'll keep the so-called day job and do what I can because it matters. I took classes with people much younger than me. Ok. They were all much younger than me. It was the best experience I've had in a long time. Just being with people who wanted to be firefighters, cops, nurses, doctors...people who wanted to help. I've mad respect for all of you here. I look forward to hearing your stories. My NREMT tests (written Tuesfay, practical Saturday) are coming up and I hope that come the following week, I can call myself one of you.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Sep 3, 2016)

NormWhitehurst said:


> Hello all. What a great site! As this is an intro thread, let me intro. My first pet was a T-Rex so there is my age. Years ago I served a decade in the Coast Guard doing search and rescue/law enforcement. I lucked on an opportunity to transition over to a better paying job in television and have been doing that for more than 20 years. Hit me up if you want an ESPN tour . But I always regretted not staying in a profession that really makes a difference. In May, I enrolled in an EMT course and surprised myself on not only passing but missing out on the #1 spot by a tenth of a point. But you know, classes and tests are great, but essentially meaningless in the real world. It's what you do and how you do for people not made of rubber and bolts that count. My goal is to volunteer with a local EMS service. Not for any altruistic reasons. It's because EMS is not paid in a way you can live. And that's unfortunate. I'll keep the so-called day job and do what I can because it matters. I took classes with people much younger than me. Ok. They were all much younger than me. It was the best experience I've had in a long time. Just being with people who wanted to be firefighters, cops, nurses, doctors...people who wanted to help. I've mad respect for all of you here. I look forward to hearing your stories. My NREMT tests (written Tuesfay, practical Saturday) are coming up and I hope that come the following week, I can call myself one of you.




Welcome. I'm a CT native too. I got my CT EMT at the South Coventry fire house in 1988 but spent most of the several decades in broadcast management. EMS is like a virus that lays dormant for a while but always comes back.


----------



## catherder (Sep 23, 2016)

Hi everyone,

I'm an oldster at 56 in a well known BLS program in Virginia. I will be a volunteer if/when graduated and successfully tested. So far really enjoying the experience, but also feeling like a fish out of water- the tools of my trade are normally wrenches and screwdrivers, not stethoscopes. Looking forward to talking with you and picking your brains. In case you are wondering, age is the least of my worries. I am a pretty healthy and robust person for my age!


----------



## Michael Reuriks (Sep 29, 2016)

Hi!

My name is Michael and I'm fron Germany. My education is kinda like an emt-b(Rettungssanitäter  in Germany) and I'm going to become a Rettungsassistent  (kinda like a paramedic).
I live in Germany with my wife and work for  G.A.R.D. Hamburg as part of Falck Germany


----------



## VentMonkey (Sep 29, 2016)

Michael Reuriks said:


> Hi!
> 
> My name is Michael and I'm fron Germany. My education is kinda like an emt-b(Rettungssanitäter  in Germany) and I'm going to become a Rettungsassistent  (kinda like a paramedic).
> I live in Germany with my wife and work for  G.A.R.D. Hamburg as part of Falck Germany


Hi, Michael, nice to meet you! Welcome to the forum


----------



## Loshi (Oct 13, 2016)

Hey everyone my names Loshi, and I am a freshie EMT! 

I'm a 22 yr old in the Sierra-Sacramento Area I just finished all the requirements to be an EMT and boy was that tedious. Staying in the DMV for 3 hours to get my ambulance license was BRUTAL lol. My end goal is to get into Medical school and continue to the EMS pursuit to be a ER Physican. I'm looking forward to working as an EMT when the time comes, so far I've applied with Norcal and ProTransport. I hope to learn from you all, and maybe see you at work


----------



## Chef (Oct 26, 2016)

Mornin everyone. I have recently made a drastic career change into EMS after being a professional Chef since 2000. The culinary leadership aspect of kitchen life is very rewarding but also very stressful. I was the definition of a burn out!!! So.... I packed up the suit and tie, knife bag and apron and walked out of the kitchen.

I have been a first responder for 15+ years and a basic for just over two years. I converted to full time in a very busy 911 system in North Texas after being part time with the same organization for just over a year. 

I'm eager to learn and really enjoying my career change. The hardest part so far is the fact that I'm at least 20 years older than the majority of the existing staff. It's great getting old.

Chef


----------



## VentMonkey (Oct 26, 2016)

Chef said:


> Mornin everyone. I have recently made a drastic career change into EMS after being a professional Chef since 2000. The culinary leadership aspect of kitchen life is very rewarding but also very stressful. I was the definition of a burn out!!! So.... I packed up the suit and tie, knife bag and apron and walked out of the kitchen.
> 
> I have been a first responder for 15+ years and a basic for just over two years. I converted to full time in a very busy 911 system in North Texas after being part time with the same organization for just over a year.
> 
> ...


Hey there, @Chef. Welcome to the forum! Feel free to peruse the forum, and ask away.

Interesting career change. Very cool, might I add. Out of curiosity, what kind of culinary dishes that you specialize in?

I'm @VentMonkey BTW, pleased to meet you.


----------



## Chef (Oct 26, 2016)

@VentMonkey 
Early in my career I was a pretty mean sautee cook focusing mainly on fish and poultry items. The past 10 years I have been a "Remodel Technician". I would come into failing programs and get them back on track financially, effieciently and improved morale levels. I am very good at it too!!! It's just a huge drain on your personal life and BP.


----------



## Midazzled (Oct 28, 2016)

Hi, everyone! I'm a 32 year old Paramedic in South Carolina, where I work in a County-Based 911 ALS service and a private transport service, both part time. I am also a Army Reserve Medic. I recently came off of 11.5 years of Active Duty, where I was an 11B at Ft Benning and Ft Bragg.  Other achievements I am proud of include MENSA membership and graduating Ranger School in the winter of 2005. I am riddled with ADD and my biggest goal in life is figuring out what to be when I grow up. 

My hobbies revolve around racing dirtbikes and shooting, neither of which I have been doing enough lately. 

My goals here are to learn about how EMS is done in other places, and to socialize a bit with people outside my response area.


----------



## VentMonkey (Oct 28, 2016)

Midazzled said:


> Hi, everyone! I'm a 32 year old Paramedic in South Carolina, where I work in a County-Based 911 ALS service and a private transport service, both part time. I am also a Army Reserve Medic. I recently came off of 11.5 years of Active Duty, where I was an 11B at Ft Benning and Ft Bragg.  Other achievements I am proud of include MENSA membership and graduating Ranger School in the winter of 2005. I am riddled with ADD and my biggest goal in life is figuring out what to be when I grow up.
> 
> My hobbies revolve around racing dirtbikes and shooting, neither of which I have been doing enough lately.
> 
> My goals here are to learn about how EMS is done in other places, and to socialize a bit with people outside my response area.


Hi, welcome.


----------



## brettman13 (Oct 28, 2016)

Hello everyone! I am 21, and I am trying to achieve my goal of becoming an EMT-B. 
I have completed my EMT course in May of this year, and I have been unsuccessful with completing the NREMT twice. 
I don't understand what I am doing wrong, and I have come here looking for study tips or tricks on how you successfully passed. 
Thank you, and any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## VentMonkey (Oct 28, 2016)

brettman13 said:


> Hello everyone! I am 21, and I am trying to achieve my goal of becoming an EMT-B.
> I have completed my EMT course in May of this year, and I have been unsuccessful with completing the NREMT twice.
> I don't understand what I am doing wrong, and I have come here looking for study tips or tricks on how you successfully passed.
> Thank you, and any help would be greatly appreciated


Hello, welcome. Give this thread a gander:
http://emtlife.com/threads/having-trouble-passing-nremt-b-suggestions.8740/


----------



## MountainEMT (Oct 31, 2016)

Hello all. I am Keith. 25 y/o EMT-B in California (Southern California). I have been a certified since 2011. I worked couple different agencies around the county but now working Full time for a Casino EMT Department. I am also a Reserve Firefighter/EMT in my off time. I have read this many post in this site. Hope to be a help and learn more as I go. 

Thanks All.


----------



## VentMonkey (Oct 31, 2016)

MountainEMT said:


> Hello all. I am Keith. 25 y/o EMT-B in California (Southern California). I have been a certified since 2011. I worked couple different agencies around the county but now working Full time for a Casino EMT Department. I am also a Reserve Firefighter/EMT in my off time. I have read this many post in this site. Hope to be a help and learn more as I go.
> 
> Thanks All.


Hey, Keith welcome to the forum! Plenty of SoCal, and California folks on here in general; enjoy, and welcome!


----------



## NYMedic453 (Nov 10, 2016)

Hi everyone! 19 yo newb here from Upstate NY. Have only been working in EMS for a month or so. Planning on getting my EMT-B in the spring class but currently just a driver. Been hanging out on the sight now for a while and decided to create an account and introduce myself. Looking forward to learning from you guys


----------



## VentMonkey (Nov 10, 2016)

Joe Martin said:


> Hi everyone! 19 yo newb here from Upstate NY. Have only been working in EMS for a month or so. Planning on getting my EMT-B in the spring class but currently just a driver. Been hanging out on the sight now for a while and decided to create an account and introduce myself. Looking forward to learning from you guys


Howdy, welcome.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Nov 10, 2016)

Joe Martin said:


> Hi everyone! 19 yo newb here from Upstate NY. Have only been working in EMS for a month or so. Planning on getting my EMT-B in the spring class but currently just a driver. Been hanging out on the sight now for a while and decided to create an account and introduce myself. Looking forward to learning from you guys


I'm in Albany lmk if u have state specific questions


----------



## NYMedic453 (Nov 10, 2016)

NysEms2117 said:


> I'm in Albany lmk if u have state specific questions


Thanks will do!


----------



## KREMT (Nov 29, 2016)

Hello everyone. I'm from Phoenix, AZ and just signed up today. I'm starting EMT-Basic in February. This is a career change for me after working in a cubicle for years. I'm excited (and a little nervous) to get started. My plan is to roll into a paramedic program after I complete basic. Any tips or words of wisdom? 

Would love to get to know some medics in the Phoenix area (or even any part of AZ).


----------



## hometownmedic5 (Dec 13, 2016)

Introduction, well sure why not.

Hello. I'm Kevin. I'm a paramedic in America's hometown, Plymouth Ma. We run four dedicated dual medic ambulance in a town of over 130 square miles. I have been in EMS for 12 years in a variety of roles. BLS IFT and 911, ALS IFT and 911, site medicine, offshore MPIC(now called MCPIC I guess).

I hope I will be able to contribute something worthwhile now and again.


----------



## VentMonkey (Dec 13, 2016)

hometownmedic5 said:


> Introduction, well sure why not.
> 
> Hello. I'm Kevin. I'm a paramedic in America's hometown, Plymouth Ma. We run four dedicated dual medic ambulance in a town of over 130 square miles. I have been in EMS for 12 years in a variety of roles. BLS IFT and 911, ALS IFT and 911, site medicine, offshore MPIC(now called MCPIC I guess).
> 
> I hope I will be able to contribute something worthwhile now and again.


Welcome, Kevin. Keep up the good posting.


----------



## LivMoore (Dec 19, 2016)

From Houston, Texas and starting EMT-B class in a month! Super nervous and exited! Been lurking the forums, lots of good info- back to lurking!


----------



## TransportJockey (Dec 19, 2016)

LivMoore said:


> From Houston, Texas and starting EMT-B class in a month! Super nervous and exited! Been lurking the forums, lots of good info- back to lurking!


Welcome! We are hiring down here in Galveston,  once you finish. Just saying lol 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## DrParasite (Dec 20, 2016)

So I'm sure I have an intro somewhere in the 90 pages, but I couldn't find it, so I wanted to make a new one.

I'm from NJ, born and raised, and spent 10 years working as an EMT in both Urban and Suburban NJ.  I've worked both in the field and in the communication center, and when I pissed off the scheduler, I would end up assigned to either the CCT unit or the PICU transport unit.  I was looked at either PA school or nursing school for a while, and completed all the perquisite classes for both, before realize that I couldn't do school full time and still afford housing and food.  So after getting tired of the NJ winters, the NJ taxes, and the desire not to be stuck in a dead end job, I moved to North Carolina with the goal of find a less stressful lifestyle with a lower cost of living.

I did paramedic school in NC, but the private sector made me an offer that was too good to turn down, so I haven't been on an ambulance in almost a year an a half, but I am now a part time EMS instructor at two or three local community colleges, a firefighter instructor, and a 911 communications instructor, and work part time for one of the county fire departments as a firefighter/EMT.

Before doing EMS I earned a Bachelors degree from Syracuse (while working as an EMT making something like $9 an hour), so I am pretty sure I'm one of 3 Syracuse Orange fans in North Carolina.  One of these days, I'll actually go back to looking at completing my masters degree.


----------



## Operations Guy (Dec 21, 2016)

Hi my name is Operations Guy and I'm an alcoholic.... Opps wrong group of dysfunctional people.


----------



## 559 Ride Along (Dec 26, 2016)

I'm Kerry from central California. I'm 19 and my only experience in ems is from a friend from a fire department explorer program. I'm starting my first EMT class Jan 5th and just from reading random posts from stories to scenarios, I love this site.


----------



## VentMonkey (Dec 26, 2016)

I hate LDTs said:


> I'm Kerry from central California. I'm 19 and my only experience in ems is from a friend from a fire department explorer program. I'm starting my first EMT class Jan 5th and just from reading random posts from stories to scenarios, I love this site.


Welcome to the forum, Kerry. Good luck with your class. 

A bit of friendly advice, you may wish to change your screen name, or thought process a tad if you're planning on getting into to the EMS field, especially working in the Central (rural) California area. 

They grow on you after a while, and if your goal is fire, LDT's can help you develop interpersonal and customer service skills among other things.


----------



## wian102 (Dec 28, 2016)

Hi all I'm Willem 21years old.
I'm a Bls medic for 1 year now and starting with my next course in January 2017.

Working in sunny south africa☀️


----------



## Operations Guy (Dec 28, 2016)

wian102 said:


> Hi all I'm Willem 21years old.
> I'm a Bls medic for 1 year now and starting with my next course in January 2017.
> 
> Working in sunny south africa☀️



Welcome! 

I use to spend my childhood Between the US and South Africa in the late 80s early 90s. I've heard it's changed big time but crime is out of control.


----------



## DrWorm (Dec 28, 2016)

Hi all! 
I'm Isaiah, a soon to be AEMT student in Colorado (class starts in January). I've been lurking here for quite a while now and have really loved following along and reading about others' experiences. I completed half of a degree in molecular biology at CU, but ran out of money. I plan on finishing my degree, but am focused on the prehospital environment right now, planning to go to paramedic school if everything works out. Since I was young I wanted to be an MD, but we'll see how that goes. Right now I want to focus on the patients and doing what I can to help those in need! Excited to finally join!


----------



## VentMonkey (Dec 28, 2016)

DrWorm said:


> Hi all!
> I'm Isaiah, a soon to be AEMT student in Colorado (class starts in January). I've been lurking here for quite a while now and have really loved following along and reading about others' experiences. I completed half of a degree in molecular biology at CU, but ran out of money. I plan on finishing my degree, but am focused on the prehospital environment right now, planning to go to paramedic school if everything works out. Since I was young I wanted to be an MD, but we'll see how that goes. Right now I want to focus on the patients and doing what I can to help those in need! Excited to finally join!


Welcome, Isaiah. Ahhh, to be 21 all over again...

I would suggest finishing your degree. Do the AEMT thing (good luck BTW), but by all means use this field to fulfill your end goal as a physician. 

Whether you go through paramedic school, or remain an AEMT should have little to no bearing on your patient care as a physician.

There are posters on here in your shoes, and threads to match, just try not to get too caught up in the addiction that is prehospital care.

This is just my $0.02. Again, best of luck.


----------



## wian102 (Dec 29, 2016)

Operations Guy said:


> Welcome!
> 
> I use to spend my childhood Between the US and South Africa in the late 80s early 90s. I've heard it's changed big time but crime is out of control.


Yes things have changed, but not all is bad, the crime is high but you learn to live with it, what's that old saying "adapt or Die"


----------



## Gary Dhundal (Jan 3, 2017)

Hey Guys!

I work full time as a dispatcher and just finished my EMT/PCP course in Alberta. I am writing my registration exams in February and hope to be on car soon enough! I don't have a whole lot of experience other than the 200ish hours of practicum experience I had. My calls weren't anything exciting but I did get good practice with assessing patients and IV starts. Probably did about 80ish calls and got one truly sick stroke patient, the rest were all anxiety attacks, fevers, colds, the man-flu and etc. Do you guys have any suggestions for students/newbies? I feel like I am book smart but when it comes to actually recognizing things in real life I miss things or don't really know exactly what I'm looking for. I am super green and I haven't seen anything outside of practicum. For example,when I auscultated on practicum and listened to different lung sounds I wasn't 100% sure about what was clear and what was diminished. I guess what I'm looking for is help establishing a baseline for what's considered "normal" and what a truly "sick" patient is.

Thanks in advance for your guys help!


----------



## VentMonkey (Jan 3, 2017)

Gary Dhundal said:


> Hey Guys!
> 
> I work full time as a dispatcher and just finished my EMT/PCP course in Alberta. I am writing my registration exams in February and hope to be on car soon enough! I don't have a whole lot of experience other than the 200ish hours of practicum experience I had. My calls weren't anything exciting but I did get good practice with assessing patients and IV starts. Probably did about 80ish calls and got one truly sick stroke patient, the rest were all anxiety attacks, fevers, colds, the man-flu and etc. Do you guys have any suggestions for students/newbies? I feel like I am book smart but when it comes to actually recognizing things in real life I miss things or don't really know exactly what I'm looking for. I am super green and I haven't seen anything outside of practicum. For example,when I auscultated on practicum and listened to different lung sounds I wasn't 100% sure about what was clear and what was diminished. I guess what I'm looking for is help establishing a baseline for what's considered "normal" and what a truly "sick" patient is.
> 
> Thanks in advance for your guys help!


Howdy, welcome to the forum. There are quite a few folks on here from The Great White North. Advice? Practice makes perfect, seriously.

Also, I chuckled that the"man cold" knows no borders.


----------



## Jeff2mars (Jan 12, 2017)

Hi
I'm a French guy living in Marseille, France.
I was an EMT/Firefighter 8 years ago and have also been a volunteer EMT for 12 years now.
Hope we can share some experiences in the future!


----------



## Eden (Jan 13, 2017)

Hey there guys

I'm Eden, 20YO, paramedic student from Israel soon finishing school . Been lurking on this site for a lil while, came here out of interset in different ems systems. 
It is really interesting to see the different approaches to ems and the sometimes different treatement.
Learned alot already, now i hope i can also contribute my point of view and take part in the discussions.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jan 13, 2017)

Eden said:


> Hey there guys
> 
> I'm Eden, 20YO, paramedic student from Israel soon finishing school . Been lurking on this site for a lil while, came here out of interset in different ems systems.
> It is really interesting to see the different approaches to ems and the sometimes different treatement.
> Learned alot already, now i hope i can also contribute my point of view and take part in the discussions.


Shabbat Shalom!  You will find that the Israeli method of EMS is quite different than most of the world.  There are similarities but, they are different.  Happy to have you here.  And maybe next time I am in Israel I will have to find you.


----------



## Eden (Jan 13, 2017)

FireWA1 said:


> Shabbat Shalom!  You will find that the Israeli method of EMS is quite different than most of the world.  There are similarities but, they are different.  Happy to have you here.  And maybe next time I am in Israel I will have to find you.


Yep I noticed already. And if you happen to be around tel aviv then pm me, though i will probably be in the army.


----------



## Radnoq (Jan 15, 2017)

Hello everyone,

Just finished EMT-B in California last month. I took and passed NREMT this past Tuesday. Now just working on getting my county license and ambulance drivers license. I'm getting really close to getting out there. I'm so excited! Hope to meet some of you some day. 

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## VentMonkey (Jan 15, 2017)

Radnoq said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Just finished EMT-B in California last month. I took and passed NREMT this past Tuesday. Now just working on getting my county license and ambulance drivers license. I'm getting really close to getting out there. I'm so excited! Hope to meet some of you some day.


Welcome, there are plenty of other Californians  on here as well. What part of the state are you in? What are you end goals? 

Good luck, peruse as you so choose.


----------



## Radnoq (Jan 15, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> Welcome, there are plenty of other Californians  on here as well. What part of the state are you in? What are you end goals?
> 
> Good luck, peruse as you so choose.


Hey thanks! 
I'm in San Bernardino County. Fontana is my home city. I'm looking to be a medic someday. Keeping my options open to other avenues that may present themselves along my career.


----------



## medwannabe99 (Jan 27, 2017)

Hey guys I'm new here. I didn't start classes yet and I'm just looking for info. Thank you

Btw I live in the Chicago suburbs


----------



## Lana (Feb 2, 2017)

hi everyone, i am a volunteer, behind the scenes. have done a variety of things (mapping - just once so far, development, a/r accounts receivables  ) would like to become a volunteer photographer. (i think that i might not be enough of a high-caliber athlete to be doing field work and i am limited in time right now anyhow.  so anyone who could do that must be pretty strong and brave   thanks, guys and gals.


----------



## MMohler (Feb 24, 2017)

Well only have been on here a week but have gone to this site plenty of times throughout my emt course. I now currently hold my state license and am in the process of applying/interviewing for my first EMT job.

Anyways

My name is Michael (mostly go by MJ), I am 20 years old. I am born, raised, and currently reside to Orange County, CA. My end career goal is to end up in public service as a FF or Police Officer. Love this site!!!


----------



## GMCmedic (Feb 26, 2017)

Hello, 

Indiana Medic here, approaching 3 years and 7 years in EMS. I work for a hospital/county service on 24's. On my off days I am a volunteer firefighter, husband, dad, and amateur body man/mechanic as I restore and old GMC square body.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## perrypapabear (Mar 10, 2017)

Hello all,
My name is Perry, Im currently an EMT-B in CA starting medic school nxt month working on getting hired as a Fire Fighter for the future! I took a break from EMS for couple years but Im back and bursting onto the medic scene!


----------



## Fido198674 (Mar 15, 2017)

Hello all,

Guess I shoulda posted here first. I'm 30 y/o in Maricopa County AZ, Surprise to be more exact. Earned my EMTB in August last year. Family problems sprung up and delayed my plans but now I'm apparently on a waiting list for AMR and applied to ABC today. I been vouleentering as a BHT with Crisis Response in Phoenix Fire for about two years now and used to work supply chain in a hospital here before I jumped to a career I actually wanted. (The downsizing of auxiliary staff at that hospital motivated that.) Also a Navy vet... And yeah... I look forward to actually contributing here instead of lurking around all the time  not all my posts will be a text wall either....


----------



## VulneraSanentur (Mar 29, 2017)

Hello!

25 years old, medic from NY although hopefully relocating soon. Involved in EMS since 2010, EMT-B in 2011, medic in 2016.

Cheers!


----------



## Allie Tee (Mar 29, 2017)

Hi everyone, 

I'm Allie, I'm currently an EMR. halfway through my EMT school. I'm a volunteer with RockMed, and I'm in the process of starting to volunteer with my county's search and rescue team. Eventually I'd like to go Medic and then maybe fire.


----------



## DexterP (Mar 31, 2017)

Hey my name is Alex Im 21 an I live in atl ga. Currently I'm preparing to take my Teas exam so i can get into Grady ems academy in the fall. I've been watching this thread and i finally decided to join and become a emt myself


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 31, 2017)

Welcome!


----------



## DexterP (Mar 31, 2017)

Thanks is there any advice you could offer a newbie like myself


----------



## EMT9396 (Apr 1, 2017)

My name is Morgan I am 20 years old, I live Los Angeles California. I just recently took my EMT course at Fire Future in Montclair. It was a great course. I finished the class with a 98%. I hope to get hired with Los Angeles fire department one day and be on one of their nurses ambulances. I'm far from that but that would be the ideal situation. I currently attend Mt. Sac in Walnut and I'm in their fire program. I hopefully will be in the 65th academy starting in August while I work part time. I just took the NREMT-B today and I'm dying waiting for my results. I finished in about 35-40 minutes and got 71 questions, so I'm hoping that is a good sign. Once I find out I will update this post. Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## NysEms2117 (Apr 1, 2017)

Welcome everybody! @DexterP, I'm an EMT and just looked around on the forum, tbh I've learned more from some of the folks on here then i did in EMT class. use the search bar in the top right corner to find specific topics. example: you want to find info on how some people do RMA's, you can search refusal in the top corner.


----------



## DexterP (Apr 1, 2017)

Oh so i can search it thanks @NysEms2117


----------



## NYEMT97 (Apr 5, 2017)

Greetings Everyone,

New member from New York. I am 19 years old and I'm just finishing EMT-B school I currently volunteer, but I plan on entering the paid service, I'm also considering becoming a paramedic after gaining some experience on the BLS level. I look forward to using these forums to learn as much as I can.
I look forward to meeting everyone!


----------



## TRAUMAGIRL48 (Apr 14, 2017)

Hello all.  I am EMTB certified in 2014 as a volunteer.  Chose to leave that dept. and  am looking to advance and work with maybe FDNY or other volunteer co.  NY.  Thanks.


----------



## EMTDriver (Jun 2, 2017)

Hello all. My name is Trent, I am from Prescott, AZ. I realize there is a member from Prescott so I look forward to meeting them... I am currently enrolled in the EMS course at my local college. I look forward to learning and meeting you all.

Trent


----------



## ViolynEMT (Jun 2, 2017)

Hi Trent. I'm in Tempe and go up to Prescott a lot. Especially in the summer.  Would love to meet up! Welcome to the group!


----------



## EMTDriver (Jun 2, 2017)

Awesome! Got lots of family living in Tempe. Hope to meet you as well!


----------



## CLCustom1911 (Jun 16, 2017)

Good Morning. My name is Cameron and I am a full time police officer at a municipal agency in Southern California (8 years now).  Prior to becoming a cop, I was a Navy Corpsman assigned to Marines at Camp Pendleton for 5 years where I made my best attempts to built sand castles in the assorted deserts of the world without getting shot, and only needing to stitch up a few of my Marines when they play football with a rock..... love them Marines when they get bored in Iraq!  

I'm a Nationally Registered AEMT with additional certs in ACLS, PHTLS, TECC for Law enforcement, and I'm getting re-certified in TCCC next week. 

I also starting Medic school next month!  I'm a glutton for not having any spare time for anything LOL.   

I look forward to sharing knowledge and gaining knowledge from others.

Be safe out there everyone. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CALEMT (Jun 16, 2017)

CLCustom1911 said:


> Marines when they play football with a rock





CLCustom1911 said:


> full time police officer at a municipal agency in Southern California (8 years now).



I thought Marines ate crayons? 
Hmmmm I'm gonna guess you're a LEO somewhere in LACo?


----------



## CLCustom1911 (Jun 16, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> I thought Marines ate crayons?
> Hmmmm I'm gonna guess you're a LEO somewhere in LACo?



Yessir!  I am in fact LEO in one of the 88 cities in LACo.  It's been interesting over the last 8 years.  

And Re: Marines eating crayons..... 

Army eats crayons....Marines require a higher ASVAB score than the Army. Therefore, Marines are smart enough to play football with a rock... rock hits head.... scalp becomes lacerated....   

Marine: "Hey, Doc, my head got cut by a rock"

Doc (me): "How did a rock cut your head? You fall or some s***??" 

Marine: "we were playing football without a football and...."

Doc: "Stop... just stop.  Have a seat... this is gonna hurt a bit" [whips out sterile water, betadine, lidocaine 2% with Epi, syringes and skin stapler...]   


Good times 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## linda simeone (Jun 17, 2017)

MMiz said:


> First, welcome to EMTLife!
> 
> Reply to this thread with a brief introduction so that we can learn a little about you.  We hope you stick around for a while and contribute to our community.
> 
> Thanks!


My name is Linda, nickname: Traumamama, I am an event/motion picture medic or "set medic", lately more of an event medic, a lot of SO CAL filming went to other states. I am trying to get into Local IATSE 80, the official set medic/Grip union. I started out 18 years ago, got my certification late in life (age 46). LOVE being an EMT. I began my EMS career for a Mom/Pop co: MED EVENT, worked the Hollywood Bowl, Sports Arena, Colliseum, smaller movie sets, game shows, etc. gained invaluable experience and marvelous "war stories", I prefer trauma cases over medical cases, but, naturally can handle both. I am kind, considerate, compassionate, try to make my patients both comfortable and make them laugh (if viable), I think out of the box, have a lot of duct tape and always have a Plan B. As an older EMT now, I do not like rock concerts or music venues as much, mainly because 99% of the patients get toasted on alcohol, drugs, have seizures in their seats, barf all over themselves and other patrons and US, become combative, ornery and difficult to deal with. Plus, sometimes their friends and relatives defend their behavior and become equally obnoxious and get in the way of their care. I've worked TOUGH MUDDER and SPARTAN events, they are a lot of fun, usually in the main FIRST AID tent, by the finish line, so we get super busy with leg injuries, cramps, barbed wire lacerations, burns, twisted ankles. The Paramedic division is next to ours and if a patient is more in need of ALS, we get them over to the ALS tent for possible transport. I WANTED to be an R.N. in my youth, couldn't crack the math and science area, so....being an EMT is satisfying for me, love to roll around on the ground with my patients, putting on bandages, splints, taking reports. (I write great reports). I've won a few in-house awards and received a lot of great thank you notes from patients who appreciated what I did for them.  My favorite shows: "Trauma: Life in the E.R.," EMERGENCY/24/7", most of the other pre-hospital shows on TLC. I love wearing the STARS OF LIFE, I love being an EMT and am very happy to have found this great web page: EMTLIFE.


----------



## DocRip (Jun 17, 2017)

Hi! My name is Eddie, I'm an EMT in SoCal. I've wanted to be in EMS since I was just a little guy. My dad had a grand mal seizure in front of me when I was 4 years old, thankfully we lived across the street from a fire station. We quickly became friends with the firefighters and medics on that crew, still talk to them every now and then. 
I graduated my EMT academy back in October 2016 but couldn't take the NREMT right away. It took seven months before I could finally take it. I walked in with a handful of others on the testing site, and was the first to leave after twenty minutes. Everyone stared me down as I left the exam room. As I was being escorted out one of the employees said to me, "Baby you're either really smart, or really dumb!" Thankfully I was really smart, passed the NREMT after seven months on my first attempt. I've never felt so proud of myself. 
I was a Medical Assistant for a year, so adjusting to the EMS life was really hard.
I was nicknamed "Rip" in school for being the only student who didn't rip their pants trying to lift the gurney, not sure how that makes sense!
Looking forward to spending time here and getting to know you all!


----------



## ViolynEMT (Jun 18, 2017)

CLCustom1911 said:


> Good Morning. My name is Cameron and I am a full time police officer at a municipal agency in Southern California (8 years now).  Prior to becoming a cop, I was a Navy Corpsman assigned to Marines at Camp Pendleton for 5 years where I made my best attempts to built sand castles in the assorted deserts of the world without getting shot, and only needing to stitch up a few of my Marines when they play football with a rock..... love them Marines when they get bored in Iraq!
> 
> I'm a Nationally Registered AEMT with additional certs in ACLS, PHTLS, TECC for Law enforcement, and I'm getting re-certified in TCCC next week.
> 
> ...




Welcome!


----------



## CLCustom1911 (Jun 18, 2017)

ViolynEMT said:


> Welcome!



Thank you!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Jun 18, 2017)

DocRip said:


> Hi! My name is Eddie, I'm an EMT in SoCal. I've wanted to be in EMS since I was just a little guy. My dad had a grand mal seizure in front of me when I was 4 years old, thankfully we lived across the street from a fire station. We quickly became friends with the firefighters and medics on that crew, still talk to them every now and then.
> I graduated my EMT academy back in October 2016 but couldn't take the NREMT right away. It took seven months before I could finally take it. I walked in with a handful of others on the testing site, and was the first to leave after twenty minutes. Everyone stared me down as I left the exam room. As I was being escorted out one of the employees said to me, "Baby you're either really smart, or really dumb!" Thankfully I was really smart, passed the NREMT after seven months on my first attempt. I've never felt so proud of myself.
> I was a Medical Assistant for a year, so adjusting to the EMS life was really hard.
> I was nicknamed "Rip" in school for being the only student who didn't rip their pants trying to lift the gurney, not sure how that makes sense!
> Looking forward to spending time here and getting to know you all!



Welcome from another SoCal EMT! Enjoy the site!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Weeooh (Jun 30, 2017)

Hey all!
 I'm taking a basic/advanced combo emt class beginning in August.  This is my return to school after almost 20 years.  I'll be 37 in August.  Kinda excited and nervous, too.  I've been saved by paramedics a couple times due to having been a reckless teen, and have a huge respect for the occupation. 
I'm excited to learn more about what to expect while I wait to begin my training!


----------



## ViolynEMT (Jul 1, 2017)

Weeooh said:


> Hey all!
> I'm taking a basic/advanced combo emt class beginning in August.  This is my return to school after almost 20 years.  I'll be 37 in August.  Kinda excited and nervous, too.  I've been saved by paramedics a couple times due to having been a reckless teen, and have a huge respect for the occupation.
> I'm excited to learn more about what to expect while I wait to begin my training!



Welcome.


----------



## CGMedic16 (Jul 9, 2017)

Hey everyone, 
Name is Cassie,  I'm new here. Ive been in the Coast Guard for 18 years,  I'm a Chief Corpsman currently serving at the Training Center in the Bay Area CA. 
I was recently hired by AMR Contra Costa County.....as a part time Paramedic. 
Thanks for having me,  and I look forward to meeting new folks in the EMS world!


----------



## Chimpie (Jul 9, 2017)

CGMedic16 said:


> Name is Cassie, I'm new here.


Welcome to EMTLIFE Cassie!


----------



## Pelle831 (Aug 7, 2017)

Hello, 
    My name is Kevin, I am 27. I just received my emt license and have my orientation this Thursday. I am very excited to be following in my dads footsteps and getting started in the career I’ve pursued most of my life I already have my bachelors degree in healthcare administration and hope to become a great emt and paramedic for a while until I feel I’m ready to move to PA school. Happy to be here. Hope to learn a lot from you guys.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Aug 7, 2017)

Pelle831 said:


> Hello,
> My name is Kevin, I am 27. I just received my emt license and have my orientation this Thursday. I am very excited to be following in my dads footsteps and getting started in the career I’ve pursued most of my life I already have my bachelors degree in healthcare administration and hope to become a great emt and paramedic for a while until I feel I’m ready to move to PA school. Happy to be here. Hope to learn a lot from you guys.




Welcome!


----------



## TaxiSTAT (Aug 9, 2017)

Hey guys, I'm Justin. I'm 27 and just became an EMT-B. I will hopefully be getting my state license (Oklahoma) next week and then I can start applying.  I was raised by a paramedic (mom) and an emt (dad) and though it took me a while to figure it out I share in their passion.


----------



## Seirende (Aug 9, 2017)

TaxiSTAT said:


> Hey guys, I'm Justin. I'm 27 and just became an EMT-B. I will hopefully be getting my state license (Oklahoma) next week and then I can start applying.  I was raised by a paramedic (mom) and an emt (dad) and though it took me a while to figure it out I share in their passion.



Welcome to the site, Justin!


----------



## Salty Fox (Aug 13, 2017)

Hey guys. My name is Cole, I'm 23 and living in the People's Republic of Connecticut. I'm finishing up m EMT class in short order and taking the psychomotor exam this upcoming Wednesday. After that I have a few more patient contact hours to fulfill, but God willing I'll be looking forward to entering the field in a couple of months.


----------



## Chimpie (Aug 13, 2017)

Welcome to EMTLIFE!


----------



## TaxiSTAT (Aug 13, 2017)

Hey Cole, welcome! And good luck on your upcoming exams!


----------



## LeAnn M (Aug 14, 2017)

Hello,
My name is LeAnn,  I am 21 years old and I live in Colorado.  I have my first EMT-B class tonight!  I am so excited (and admittedly a little nervous).  I have always wanted to do something in the medical field, but recently decided that EMT would be a good fit.
Thank you all for all of the advice that you post on this site!


----------



## Medic27 (Aug 14, 2017)

LeAnn M said:


> Hello,
> My name is LeAnn,  I am 21 years old and I live in Colorado.  I have my first EMT-B class tonight!  I am so excited (and admittedly a little nervous).  I have always wanted to do something in the medical field, but recently decided that EMT would be a good fit.
> Thank you all for all of the advice that you post on this site!


I'm an EMT unaffiliated with an agency in Idaho, if you need help with anything feel free to message me. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Medic27 (Aug 14, 2017)

Pelle831 said:


> Hello,
> My name is Kevin, I am 27. I just received my emt license and have my orientation this Thursday. I am very excited to be following in my dads footsteps and getting started in the career I’ve pursued most of my life I already have my bachelors degree in healthcare administration and hope to become a great emt and paramedic for a while until I feel I’m ready to move to PA school. Happy to be here. Hope to learn a lot from you guys.


Welcome to the forum Kevin!


----------



## Pelle831 (Aug 20, 2017)

Medic27 said:


> Welcome to the forum Kevin!


Thank you!


----------



## nyislesfan42 (Sep 12, 2017)

Hey all, I'm Pete, currently an EMT in Houston working for the evil empire while I figure out what I want to do. I just got my NREMT AEMT and am waiting on my state cert. I am planning on going to paramedic school either here in Houston, Austin, or transferring to Vegas. Here to do some research to figure out what my best course of action will be. I think ultimately I would like to do flight medic or move on to nursing.


----------



## Spyder (Oct 4, 2017)

Hi, I'm Jason. Just completed a ride along with a local company. I am looking to enroll myself in an EMT-B program, and volunteer with the ambulance company.


----------



## Doomedtheory (Oct 16, 2017)

Hello my name is Justin and I am an EMT in Pennsylvania. Wasn't quite sure where to post this and since it says, "not quite not wasn't quite sure where to post? Try here first!"  I am posting here 

 My state allows EMTs to be 17  so at 17 I became an EMT.  I am currently in an advanced EMT class now that I am 18 and older and hope to pursue paramedic class when I'm finished.   Specifically  I am working on the pediatric IO skill station and perfecting my Iv Technique 

 I'm new forums and EMTlife.  So sorry if I mess up at first but I just wanted to say, "hi."


----------



## johnrsemt (Oct 19, 2017)

Hi Justin,  and Welcome from Utah


----------



## akflightmedic (Oct 19, 2017)

Hello Justin and welcome.

The first tip I can give you is to not use your real name in forums, especially with you being new to this type of place. PM the MODs and change your name to something anonymous. While you probably see no need for this now, trust me it will help later.


----------



## Never2Old (Oct 19, 2017)

Hi Justin and welcome. Where in PA are you? I'm a PA guy myself.


----------



## Chimpie (Oct 21, 2017)

Justinkeller said:


> Hello my name is Justin and I am an EMT in Pennsylvania. ...."





akflightmedic said:


> ...The first tip I can give you is to not use your real name in forums, especially with you being new to this type of place. PM the MODs and change your name to something anonymous. While you probably see no need for this now, trust me it will help later.



Actually, no need to PM us. You can do it through your control panel.


----------



## 17clarkn (Nov 4, 2017)

Hi all,

My name is Nick. I am a FF/EMT in PA. I am currently 18 years old and have held my EMT-B for about a year now. I started volunteering for my home fire/EMS company about two years ago. I am in college now and volunteer for the the university's fire/EMS. I also work as a paid 911 EMT for a fire company and a private EMT for a software company. Still being newer to fire and EMS and just starting my career, I'll be looking to tap into the knowledge and experiences of those who have been doing this for a while. See you around!

Nick


----------



## medicMarion (Nov 7, 2017)

MMiz said:


> First, welcome to EMTLife!
> 
> Reply to this thread with a brief introduction so that we can learn a little about you.  We hope you stick around for a while and contribute to our community.
> 
> Thanks!


Hello everyone!
My name is Marion. I started in EMS in 97, been, and currently am, in a Volunteer FD in NW Montana off and on since 94. I became a FR, then an EMT and am now a medic.My newest goal now is to start my own EMS service. I will appreciate any and all help, advice, ideas etc anyone might want to offer up. No, i am not crazy and no, you can't talk me out of it. ;-)


----------



## Chimpie (Nov 8, 2017)

medicMarion said:


> I will appreciate any and all help, advice, ideas etc anyone might want to offer up. No, i am not crazy and no, you can't talk me out of it. ;-)


Do a few searches. There have been more than a few that have shown an interest in starting their own company. I don't think any have followed through.

Since this thread is for self-introductions, I recommend starting a thread in the Employment or EMS Talk sections if you come up with any questions on the topic.


----------



## Medpacks (Jan 18, 2018)

New here from Oklahoma.  I'm recently certified NREMT-B and working toward Paramedic.  It's good to make your acquaintance.


----------



## Dakota (Jan 22, 2018)

Good morning all,

I am Dakota, an active duty Marine in Cherry Point, NC. I am also a student at Craven Community College working on my initial certification EMT. I look forward to getting out there on the grind when I can but also bringing what I learn to the military.

Any Marines out there?

Semper Fi,
Dakota


----------



## Lo2w (Jan 22, 2018)

Dakota said:


> Good morning all,
> 
> I am Dakota, an active duty Marine in Cherry Point, NC. I am also a student at Craven Community College working on my initial certification EMT. I look forward to getting out there on the grind when I can but also bringing what I learn to the military.
> 
> ...



Army National Guard here - welcome


----------



## ChewyEMS13 (Jan 23, 2018)

Hello! I'm from California, Stanislaus/San Joaquin area. I'm 20 y/o and starting my EMT-B class on Thursday  (1-25-18). Very happy that I made an account instead of just browsing like I was for the last 2 months. Glad to be a part of EMTLife!


----------



## Ethan (Jan 25, 2018)

Welcome good luck


----------



## Benjamin123 (Jan 30, 2018)

Hi, I’m Ben! I currently reside in Phoenix Arizona and am in EMT-b School. This thread helped me a bunch as I was preparing for EMT School and I love reading the ems stories on these forums! I like to hunt and fish and am part of FireFighters for Christ international and am pursuing a career in Firefighting.


----------



## Eir (Feb 9, 2018)

Hi! I'm Allison. I'm currently in EMT-B school in St. Paul, MN. This is the first step in a major career change for me. I've spent the last twelve years writing software for medical devices and communications, and would like to eventually be a flight medic.


----------



## Flummox (Feb 9, 2018)

Hey, my name's Sage. I'm 17 and currently in my 3rd week as an EMT-B student in Wisconsin while concurrently working on my GED. I also volunteer at a local emergency department a few days a week. I'm going into my clinical hours soon (just applied for my training permit) so hopefully this will help me be as prepared as possible. I hope to move on to paramedic school in the fall, and the ultimate goal is med school. Glad to be here and excited to get acclimated to the forums.


----------



## FrostbiteMedic (Feb 23, 2018)

Sooo...hello everyone. My name is Andrew, and while not necessarily new to EMTLife, it has been long enough ago that I was on here that I have completely forgotten my former username, password, and what email address I used to sign up with. I was a member here back when the totally directionless thread was less than 10 pages long...I also seem to remember changing webhosts and having to sign up a second time. Anyways, I have been in EMS since 2004 as an EMT-IV/ AEMT, and am currently in medic school (don't judge me: my director tricked me. He said he would pay if I wanted to go and like an idiot I said yes.) I thought I would join back up and say Hi and see what Kind of shenanigans I can get into......


----------



## PandaNin (Feb 26, 2018)

Hi Everyone,

Been lurking for awhile so I guess I should introduce myself.  As you can see my name is PandaNin.  I'm an EMT-B student in Napa, CA.  I should be sitting for the NREMT in June, 2018. 

I already have a full-time career and several hobbies.  For me, EMT is another thing I can learn and apply to my hobbies.  By day I'm a Director of IT for a mid-sized insurance services company.  By night I go to EMT class.  I'm not looking to join an ambulance, be a firefighter or work in a hospital.

I'm the Chief Steward for N.A.S.A. NorCal and a member of the safety team.  I drive the tow truck, put out fires and help extricate injured drivers.  I am also an NROI RO/CRO.  If you know what that means, you know of that hobby.  When not doing one of those activities I prefer to be SCUBA diving.

I look forward to interacting with everyone and learning from others.


----------



## RelevantUsername (Feb 27, 2018)

Hey all. Friends call me Kitty.

I am an EMT-B about to start working on my P. Eventually, I’d like to get my CCP.

I’m based in Virginia and volunteer with a 911 organization, as well as work as an EMT full-time with a private company.

I love my job, my volunteer spot and the communities that we serve. I love doing public outreach events so the community can feel better connected to us, as well as be more knowledgeable about how they can help in emergency situations.


----------



## charliefox42 (Mar 11, 2018)

Hey all! I’m John, a retired fire captain with 34 years in the saddle. Currently working (because who can really retire anymore) for a large hospital’s EMS service in Charleston SC.


----------



## Don H (Mar 18, 2018)

Hello everyone, I'm a new EMT-B grad and I'll be starting medic school in August. I'm here to network and maybe make some new friends.


----------



## CDCRFireCAPT (Mar 22, 2018)

I'm Mike and a Fire Captain/EMT with the State of California Department of Corrections...been an EMT since 1992 and Firefighting since 1990. Worked for two other Fire Departments before going to CDCR.I enjoy hunting and fishing and building scale models of different aircraft. My goal is to complete my pilots license and eventually go to work as a Helicopter pilot for either a Fire agency or Air Medical like Life Flight or CAL STAR. Looking forward to seeing all the different post on here and meet others with the same interest as myself. As most of us on here I love my job and helping others in need.


----------



## srcoen (Mar 27, 2018)

Hey, all —

I’m Steven... a newly recertified EMT-B out of Oklahoma. I volunteer for a combination service in Guymon, mainly doing interfacility transfers from our hospital in Guymon to others. Medic school is in my long-range plans... maybe further.


----------



## Entertain Me Some (Apr 3, 2018)

Hi everyone,

I’m John from TN, but originally from FL. I’m about to graduate my EMT class here and move to N.C. within the upcoming year. Medic school is my next goal after gaining some experience. Looking forward to a new adventure and a new career.


----------



## beto5163 (May 15, 2018)

Hello everybody,

Rather not say my name, but Beto is a nickname that has stuck since I was little. If I can be honest, I've been lurking here for years (2012 to be exact). In a way I felt like I've been an unofficial member but never thought I had much to contribute to the discussions. 

I am another So Cal EMT currently going to paramedic school (a couple more weeks left of didactic then we start clinicals and field internship). Like I said before, I've been lurking for years and have yet to see anyone from my area on here. I come from that stretch of desert between San Diego and Yuma, AZ. The lovely Imperial County. Although it might not be the greatest place in So Cal, it is my home and can't imagine ever moving or leaving (wouldn't mind a commute to San Diego and Riverside counties if the pay is worth it). We have 2 level IV hospitals and 1 private ambulance company who has been in a grandfathered contract with the county since the 70's for transport (yes the same company that was on strike for the longest a few years ago). We have literally a hand full of city fire departments with 2 being ALS and 1 limited ALS (AEMT). We also have many unincorporated towns that the county fire takes care of (mixture of ALS and BLS). Transport is handled by 1 private company throughout the whole county with the exception of Calexico Fire Department who have their own ambulance for the City of Calexico. However due to being so close to the border, the call volume is insane and usually need back up from the private ambulance stationed in the city. Other than that its safe to say we are NOTHING like LA County EMS. Fire runs the calls until transport medic arrives. Even if Fire has medics on scene, once the transport medic arrives they are the highest primary pre-hospital provider. It works out great too, theres never really any ego trip from the fire medics or transport medics. I really don't mean to ramble, I'm just trying to give you SoCal guys an idea of how my area is.

As far as experience I have been fortunate enough to dip my feet everywhere. Since 2011 I was a FF/EMT for the county fire, ER Technician at one of the hospitals, EMT/"ambulance driver" for private ambulance company, and ICU Telemetry Tech at the other hospital. At the moment I'm not working in EMS due to going to medic school and being a single father to 4 kids. I look forward to finally being an "official" member and hope to contribute whatever I can. If anybody has any questions or needs any info on applying near me (highly doubt it) feel free to hit me up. I appreciate all you vets for the information and resources I've attained through this forum.


----------



## BMedic (May 18, 2018)

NRP,FP-C,CCP-C, A.A.( that's right, Associate's degree!!!!

5 years Military
Civilian medic since 2012


----------



## Kais (May 19, 2018)

Hi,
I am visiting this forum on a regular basis for a couple of years now. I'm interested in all kind of ems related topics, especially in the opinions of fellow health care providers from other countries. Since there are a lot of stereotypes towards foreign ems-systems in my own country, I decided to do a little research on my own and found this forum. I was amazed about how much we actually have in common. Today I finally registered to this forum, hoping to exchange with people outside my own barriers.

About me: I am 28 yo, ems health care provider from germany. A lot of things have changed and are changing here in germany regarding ems. Exciting times. 
I have achieved the highest non-physician (a term often used in germany) level of training here in germany. I am currently employed with a "county based ems provider". I dont know if that is the correct term to use. We are not a private/for profit organisation nor are we FD based, but a branch of the same county department (public safety) as the FD. It's pretty uncommon here in germany. Especially in my state. The county itself is more 'rural' than urban. This makes a lot of things more challenging than working in an urban environment. But it's fun. 

Looking forward to be an active part in this forum now.


----------



## Djackson (May 22, 2018)

Whats up
Ive been lurking awhile and I just passed my NREMT last week.... thank god
This is my dream job. I didnt want to start posting until I was legit..... Now I AM POSTING LOL
I am a father of 4 kids with an amazing wife out of Clovis California.
I plan on being quite active here.


----------



## Paul Olivares (May 26, 2018)

Hello guys, I'm Paul Olivares. I graduated from the EMT basic program and Los Angeles County Scope of Practice. Currently I'm studying for my Nremt basic. It's been challenging but I'm going to continue to work towards my goal of being an m.d. some day.

Anyways I'm focusing on ems because I want to give back to our community in a rewarding manner.
I know first hand how it feels to be a a patient.
And I'd like to be able to make a difference in our community even on a small scale.


----------



## CodeBru1984 (May 26, 2018)

Paul Olivares said:


> Hello guys, I'm Paul Olivares. I graduated from the EMT basic program and Los Angeles County Scope of Practice. Currently I'm studying for my Nremt basic. It's been challenging but I'm going to continue to work towards my goal of being an m.d. some day.
> 
> Anyways I'm focusing on ems because I want to give back to our community in a rewarding manner.
> I know first hand how it feels to be a a patient.
> And I'd like to be able to make a difference in our community even on a small scale.



Welcome to EMTLife. Here’s a tip, look outside of LA County if you want to get some meaningful EMT experience prior to medical school.


----------



## Paul Olivares (May 26, 2018)

CodeBru1984 said:


> Welcome to EMTLife. Here’s a tip, look outside of LA County if you want to get some meaningful EMT experience prior to medical school.


Will do; Thanks alot!


----------



## CityEMT212 (Jun 24, 2018)

Hello all,

I'm Lucy, and live in Manhattan NYC. I was an EMT from 2010-2013, and am now returning to EMS because it's a calling to do so, and I'm finally 100% available to do it. I'm in an EMT course now, with my state test coming up in September 2018. Upon completion, I will work out of the local hospital, and also volly at special events throughout the state. I'm happy to be here, and part of the EMS Family and Community again!


----------



## AdamEMTB (Jun 29, 2018)

Hey guys, my name is Adam.

I am a new EMT-B in the state of Kentucky. I just received my licsence at the end of may and began working on the first of June so am still getting used to the day to day work.

 I am 20 years old and would love to become a Paramedic within the next couple of years.


----------



## Hendrik (Jul 14, 2018)

Hi everyone. My name is Hendrik. I'm a flight paramedic working in the western US. I've been lurking on here for a while and decided it's time to make the relationship official. I've been working in EMS since 2000 (yes, I'm old) and originally from South Africa. In the US now for 14 years and still loving every day at work.


----------



## crackerman (Jul 21, 2018)

Hello all, I go by Larry here.

I just passed my testing and got my NREMT back after 15 years as of last week. I originally got my NREMT-B back in 2003 in SoCal. I am affiliated already with the 3rd service volunteer ambulance squad here in town. We cover our own town and are transport for the next town over. I am glad to be back in the game and giving back to my town.

I am amazed at the difference in scope of practice and things we can do nowadays compared to 15 years ago.


----------



## LadyMilitaryMedic (Sep 11, 2018)

Howdy!! Nice to meet ya'll!!!

I am a happily married mother of two beautiful daughters.

I have been in the Air Force and a NREMT-B since 2014. Earned my Associates in EMS (Paramedic)/Healthcare Management through Gordon Cooper Tech and Oklahoma Panhandle State U. 1.5 years of full time civilian EMS work. Hoping to add some part time experience if active duty approves it. Active Duty has me in the ER as a tech. Not happy about it. Working on Bachelors in Emergency Responder Administration at Oklahoma State U-OKC. 

Future goals: As many medic certs as I can (PHTLS, critical, flight, tactical, etc.). Associates in Fire. Bachelors in Law. Masters in which ever I feel will help me get a commissioned officer slot as a first responder. I do not want to be a military nurse like I had dreamed of.

For fun, I enjoy reading, working out, crafts (everything from cross stitch to leather working), traveling with the family!!!


----------



## CCCSD (Sep 11, 2018)

I posted intro in a new topic...because...oops.


----------



## CGMedic16 (Sep 14, 2018)

LadyMilitaryMedic said:


> Howdy!! Nice to meet ya'll!!!
> 
> I am a happily married mother of two beautiful daughters.
> 
> ...



Hi there! and welcome - I am active duty and my command approved me to work part time. It is pretty tricky sometimes I have to swap duty days around when shifts get assigned. As its easier to manage my duty schedule rather than call and try to re-bid on a shift for that month. But totally doable -  anyways its cool to see another active duty person on here. Agencies like AMR have a 36 hour per month requirement - so you just put your availability in - then the shifts get granted on seniority. If you do not get enough shifts - then you just pick them up as they are paged out - its not hard to pick them up at all. Luckily where I work - we are the sole 911 provider in the county. But I know not all AMR is like that in all parts of the country  but I am sure there is a similar system in the agencies near you if it is not AMR. Again good luck and welcome!


----------



## Tampasteve (Nov 5, 2018)

Coming back to the forum after leaving my training back in 2014. In 2014 I had to complete a couple pre-requisites (anatomy and medical terminology) even though I have a 4 year degree, before training at the local state college, which they no longer require. I completed those but then had to stop my training for personal reasons. Now a few years later I am starting again and should be in the next class in January at the same school (PHSC in Florida). Back in 2014 I thought I would head into fire after getting my EMT-B, but now I am looking at staying in EMS and going for paramedic at some point in the not distant future.


----------



## LongTranspot (Dec 21, 2018)

I’m LongTransport. I just passed the EMT-B. I’ve been a driver with the County EMS for 3 months while taking EMT classes and I’m the Comms Officer for the local volly Fire dept.


----------



## Tommerag (Jan 17, 2019)

So just wanted to say hey I'm Tommerag, again. I'm sure I have a post somewhere in this thread that has my very first one. Apparently my last log in prior to tonight was like June of 2013. I'm still living in good 'ole South Dakota in a very rural area. ll the way! Hospital based EMS system. FTO and do the EMS QA/QI for the hospital. Nightshift all the way!

Edit: Forgot to add a few things

Holy crap has this place changed as far as looks and everything, definitely not how I remembered it. Also wonder if anyone I used to talk to all the time on here are still around.


----------



## Calling Higher (Jan 22, 2019)

Greetings from California. I'm a small business owner looking to become a volunteer EMT. I appreciate all the resources on this board and plan to support. Highest regards to fellow members.


----------



## Tx1Nguyen (Jun 4, 2019)

Howdy Y'all!, I'm TX1Nguyen, I'm from Dallas, TX. Currently an EMT-B Student. Looking at completing my program this August. I hope to learn a lot during the course of my studies and clinicals. As well as learn more from this forum!


----------



## CALEMT (Jun 16, 2019)

Forced OT on my two days off... putting me on for 10 straight... out of my battalion... on an ambulance. I should be home packing for my move. I love my job, but sometimes I hate it too.


----------



## VentMonkey (Jun 16, 2019)

CALEMT said:


> Forced OT on my two days off... putting me on for 10 straight... out of my battalion... on an ambulance. I should be home packing for my move. I love my job, but sometimes I hate it too.


Why you scaring off the new folks?!...


----------



## CALEMT (Jun 16, 2019)

VentMonkey said:


> Why you scaring off the new folks?!...



Oops. Wrong thread lol.


----------



## Rancid (Sep 12, 2019)

Hello all. I am an EMR in Arkansas. I will possibly be starting EMT class in the spring semester.

Being an EMR, I don't do much. Treat life threats, assess, take vitals, and wait for the cavalry. My scope of practice is pretty limited. I also volunteer for a non-profit where I have more of a "school nurse" role.

I am here to learn.


----------



## Steveny64 (Nov 22, 2019)

Brand new AEMT from TN!  Looking to learn new things and keep what little knowledge I have.


----------



## 2TreeZ (Feb 25, 2020)

Hi, My name is Shaya. I'm a 17-year-old, basic student in Illinois. I'm unsure about where I plan to go once I finish my class (and graduate high school.) I happened upon this forum because of the comedy threads that pop up from time to time. For some reason, I had a hell of a time trying to verify my account and I actually wound up opening an Outlook account since the verification emails weren't getting to my Gmail. Either way, I'm here now and I look forward to being part of this community.


----------



## graciedee (Feb 26, 2020)

Hi, my name is Grace. I took an EMT-B course in college and was certified but didn't get to work anywhere. After two years it lapsed and I thought about taking a refresher course for a couple of years. I have just moved to Atlanta and have decided to take the refresher and try to work as an EMT. I will take any advice given to me, it has been a while since I've studied this stuff. Plus, my instructor said I was horrible at writing patient reports and I definitely will take advice on that!!


----------



## Monday (Mar 19, 2020)

Hello, I'm Monday.

Military backgr, Civ medic for 5 years, most of my work is S&R different corners of the globe.

Living in Europe so to local settings my registration gave hell of a time. Glad that got sorted.

You lot seem as a fair bunch so pleased to meet everyone.  And I promise I read the rules so will keep my usual swearing like a sailor out.


----------



## CALEMT (Mar 19, 2020)

Monday said:


> And I promise I read the rules so will keep my usual swearing like a sailor out.



****ing doesn't ****ing matter because of the ****ing piece of **** ****ing filter.


----------



## Monday (Mar 19, 2020)

CALEMT said:


> ****ing doesn't ****ing matter



So that's how it ****ing works.

Thanks for showing me around, good fella. Much appreciated.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Mar 21, 2020)

CALEMT said:


> ****ing doesn't ****ing matter because of the ****ing piece of **** ****ing filter.


They had to put that in because otherwise I'd be swearing like the sailor I was.


----------



## Seirende (Mar 21, 2020)

Monday said:


> Hello, I'm Monday.
> 
> Military backgr, Civ medic for 5 years, most of my work is S&R different corners of the globe.
> 
> ...



Just curious, what's your first language?


----------



## Monday (Mar 24, 2020)

Seirende said:


> Just curious



No problem  Not English. But as long as my English is good enough to order a whiskey right I'm good to go.


----------



## SpookyDoDo (Mar 30, 2020)

Hey hey hey,

I'm Spooky Dodo, aka Daniel. Current EMT, in school for AEMT and Paramedic at the same time. What the **** was I thinking? Also work with CISM in my area and huge supporter of the Code Green Campaign.

Quick stats: married; two kids - boy and girl; been a basic since 2014, started out on fire, just wasn't a good fit for me with all the volly kids so I switched to EMS. 

Spooky is a childhood nickname, and Dodo is my name according to my daughter. Anything else, feel free to ask! Look forward to meeting some new folks.


----------



## csmjr91090 (Apr 2, 2020)

Hello all, glad to be here.

I've been an EMT for 2 years now. I work on the industrial side, so low-speed stuff for me mostly. The plan is to go fire (like everyone else with a pulse in SoCal) and eventually paramedic school. Looking forward to learning and contributing here.


----------



## Fezman92 (Nov 8, 2020)

I'm a somewhat new EMT in NJ (had my cert since last April) and just got a 911 job.


----------



## WyoRecast (Nov 24, 2020)

I've been looking for an online community to join for the last few days, and this seems to be the most active and relevant one I've found.  I am not currently certified as an EMT.  I worked as an EMT-B in Oregon for American Medical Response for almost 8 years.  I worked in just about every capacity a basic could work in, short of the critical care position (but I still filled that role on occasion), including the awesome Reach & Treat Team in Clackamas County, Oregon.  5 of those 8 years were on a 911 ambulance, which is a medic/EMT ALS service in that particular county.  I've also worked as a cardiopulmonary tech for a large, level-one trauma hospital in Portland.  I've also taken (and passed) ACLS, since it was offered at the hospital as a paid training, but it's always been a worthless certification.  

I'm intending to return to that career field, but in a different state.  I'm signed up to begin an EMT program in January, and I intend to apply for the medic program that starts in August.  I think I did enough time as a basic that I know what the medic career will look like, but I'm in a different state this time (Wyoming), so I may be a bit lost for awhile.  Currently, I'm a middle school science teacher, which may seem like a decent career to some (and it is), but I don't think it's a lifetime fit for me.  EMS is the only thing I could ever really get into.  My background in the sciences will probably serve me well going back into EMS, since that's all something I accomplished after I left my job as an EMT.  

Anybody here from Wyoming?  I'm curious to know the inside scoop about particular medic programs near me, but the school websites generally lack the students' perspectives.

Best to all of you!


----------



## WyoRecast (Nov 24, 2020)

graciedee said:


> Hi, my name is Grace. I took an EMT-B course in college and was certified but didn't get to work anywhere. After two years it lapsed and I thought about taking a refresher course for a couple of years. I have just moved to Atlanta and have decided to take the refresher and try to work as an EMT. I will take any advice given to me, it has been a while since I've studied this stuff. Plus, my instructor said I was horrible at writing patient reports and I definitely will take advice on that!!


I wouldn't ever worry about writing PCRs, since it's something your employer _should_ help you with when you get hired on somewhere.  Good luck!


----------



## Trauma Cop (Dec 20, 2020)

Hello, my name is Joel. Here's a little bit about me: 9/11 happened while I was in high school so I joined the Marines when I was 17. I did two tours in the sandbox during the early part of the war and then got out to pursue a career as a police officer.. Spent 13 years as a police officer where I held many roles such as K9 handler, basic Tac med instructor, field training officer, taser instructor, firearms instructor, and a slew of other certifications. Got burnt out with the job and decided to pursue a career as a paramedic. Just finished EMT and will be starting advanced EMT next semester.


----------



## Martin95037 (Feb 15, 2021)

Hello. I am new here. Found the forum through google while trying to find the California ambulance drivers certificate handbook. Just got my state license a week ago.


----------



## CCCSD (Feb 15, 2021)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## Kevin L (Apr 4, 2021)

Hi Guys, I'm an ex-paramedic and EMT (I worked in EMS for 12 years) before I got sidelined with a spinal injury.

Well, medicine does advance, and what was unfixable years ago has now been able to get fixed surgically, so I'm working on my RN, and intend to take EMT school again so I can challege the paramedic exam and get back in the field . . . and, possibly, work in the hospital.

I found this forum because I want to exchange ideas about EMS, and how it's changed over the past 20 years that I've been out of the field.


----------



## Emily Starton (Apr 5, 2021)

Kevin L said:


> Hi Guys, I'm an ex-paramedic and EMT (I worked in EMS for 12 years) before I got sidelined with a spinal injury.
> 
> Well, medicine does advance, and what was unfixable years ago has now been able to get fixed surgically, so I'm working on my RN, and intend to take EMT school again so I can challege the paramedic exam and get back in the field . . . and, possibly, work in the hospital.
> 
> I found this forum because I want to exchange ideas about EMS, and how it's changed over the past 20 years that I've been out of the field.


Hi, Kevin. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Kevin L (Apr 5, 2021)

Emily Starton said:


> Hi, Kevin. Welcome to the forum.


Thank you very much.

I am working on my RN now, and I intend to challenge the paramedic exam after I take my NCLEX and the EMT course again.

A lot has changed in 20 years, so I wonder if I'll even recognize my field anymore after I get certified.


----------



## MDF (Apr 5, 2021)

My name is Matt and I'm almost 27, I am empathetic and it has been a dream of mine lately to become a paramedic so I applied to the local technical college's Paramedicine program and am currently in my 1st semester.


----------



## 007EMS (May 26, 2021)

New guy. Finding my way in medical as a 2nd career. Nursing school taught me I don’t have what it takes to follow care plans for the same patient a week or two at a time. I think I’m more of a “like my patients in small and short-term doses” kind of guy. Thanks for those that have paved the EMS way.


----------



## wcspa (Jun 16, 2021)

Well, I'm bored so I'll add to this. I'm a physician assistant who has been working in EMS since 2019. I have also been a licensed paramedic in California since 2006 and was an EMT for two years prior to that in a 911 system. I've been a PA since 2012 and I have worked along the acute care continuum from EMS/prehospital, ED, hospitalist, and critical care. I am about to take my CCP-C for fun too. Beyond clinical practice, I am also adjunct faculty at two PA programs in the Southern California area. I am hoping to expand my role in EMS as a PA and help pave the road for more APPs to be involved in EMS as either advanced field provider, EMS educators, and EMS coordinators/assistant medical directors.


----------



## CharlotteGriffin (Jul 26, 2021)

Hello! My name is Charlotte and I am an EMT-B based out of SE PA. I am also the Director of Operations for a hazard-management consulting firm working to improve community resilience. Really interested in how we train our first responders and how best to serve EVERY member of the community.

Thanks!


----------



## CharlotteGriffin (Jul 26, 2021)

007EMS said:


> “like my patients in small and short-term doses”


Then you would be a great fit! It really does keep things fresh. But there are those several hour IFT calls...if you go that route. Longest I ever had to be with a PT was 5 hours on a cross-state transport.


----------



## M3dicalR3dn3ck (Aug 5, 2021)

Hi! First of all, I did everything in the wrong order (posted first and then noticed this thread). Anywho here goes:

I'm Garrett. I'm a dumb Okie redneck that, after making many incorrect life decisions, is finally following God's plan for me and my dad's footsteps by entering EMS. When I graduated high school at 19, I wasted my grandparents money and MOSTLY wasted 4 years of my life at Oklahoma State, thinking I would get a job in fish and game. That didn't work out due to a variety of factors both in and out of my control. I job jumped around a little bit, landing firmly behind a gun counter, which is nowhere near as cool or fun as it sounds, and so I said "@#$% it I'm doing something with my life" and enrolled in EMT school. I was enrolled for a summer course, that got cancelled, and now am enrolled in a much more work-friendly fall course.

When Dad died at the end of June, he left me a good support network when I reconnected with his old EMS buddies, so I ain't terribly worried about failing since I got folks who can dumb it down for my simple brain.

I apologize in advance if anything I say results in the death of your brain cells, it's not intentional but it is what it is.


----------



## DennisM (Jan 2, 2022)

Having lurked on the site for a while, I just passed the NREMT Cognitive and now have sufficient "keyboard courage" to actually post 

I can see retirement from a law enforcement career on the horizon (eligible this year and unlikely to stay much past the magical date) and finally have the flexibility to dip my toes into the EMS waters I've had an interest in for years.  It's equal parts "Wow, this is cool" and "Wow, what I DON'T know is VOLUMES more than what I do."  So, while I'm not sure how EMS will play into post-retirement, I'm happy to "be here!"


----------



## IsraelEMS (Feb 13, 2022)

HI. I live in Israel. I was an EMT and EMT Instructor but took a break from EMS to have 6 kids. Now I'm back for about a year and loving it. Just found the forum and thrilled to be able to talk about EMS in English.


----------



## EpiEMS (Feb 15, 2022)

IsraelEMS said:


> HI. I live in Israel. I was an EMT and EMT Instructor but took a break from EMS to have 6 kids. Now I'm back for about a year and loving it. Just found the forum and thrilled to be able to talk about EMS in English.


Excited to hear about what it's like to be a hovesh!


----------



## Chris EMT J (Mar 23, 2022)

Hi I am new to this forum. I am a contract Learjet 60 Pilot and volunteer AEMT. My name is Chris. What is your name and position?


----------



## Doc Carter (Apr 11, 2022)

MMiz said:


> First, welcome to EMTLife!
> 
> Reply to this thread with a brief introduction so that we can learn a little about you.  We hope you stick around for a while and contribute to our community.
> 
> Thanks!


I am an old timer a combat medic in VN in 1970, EMTB, EMTA/Paramedic, Nurse, DNP, educator, explorer (went in search of Titanic and Noah’s Ark), former Chief of Rescue, SWAT Medic, Flight Nurse. It’s been a full life at 72 I am still thumping around.


----------



## catwith2heads (Jul 5, 2022)

Hello everyone!

I am a 26F (almost 27) who lives in rural Montana. I got my NREMT and state license at the end of March 2021. I was working in our rural health clinic and was anticipating a Jan 2020 EMT course, but then it was canceled due to lack of interest. In Oct 2020 i began working as a EMS driver and then I went through a 3mo course in Jan of 2021. I worked as an EMT part time until last month, when a full time position opened up and I accepted it.

Happy to be here!


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jul 6, 2022)

catwith2heads said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I am a 26F (almost 27) who lives in rural Montana. I got my NREMT and state license at the end of March 2021. I was working in our rural health clinic and was anticipating a Jan 2020 EMT course, but then it was canceled due to lack of interest. In Oct 2020 i began working as a EMS driver and then I went through a 3mo course in Jan of 2021. I worked as an EMT part time until last month, when a full time position opened up and I accepted it.
> 
> Happy to be here!


Welcome!


----------



## RescueRicky (Aug 7, 2022)

Hello! I'm a 20 year old new EMT (just a couple months) and recently got hired by a large EMS service in Oklahoma. I served a couple years in the Army and got honorably discharged after an injury. I'm going to Paramedic school soon and am interested in wilderness and austere medicine. My hobbies include marksmanship, reading, making music, listening to music and hiking.


----------

